# نقد الدكتور وليد السيد لكتاب (عمارة الارض) والردود الخاصة به



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
قرأت بمزيد من التمعن النقد الذي نشره الدكتور وليد السيد على صفحات جريدة القدس العربي اللندنية والتي ينشر فيها مقالات دورية بالاضافة الى صحف عربية أخرى ،، وقدإطلعت أيضا على موضوع غير مكتمل الجوانب من نواحي الموضوعات التي يجب على القارئ المتفحص الاطلاع عليها متسلسلة حتى يتمكن من الاستفادة من النقاش الجاري وهو فيما أعتقد هدف من ينقد ومن يرد ،، والكلمة هنا متاحة للجميع بشرط ان تلتزم بأدب الحوار وان تناقش الافكار ولا تركز على الاشخاص (أعتقد ان الرد على النقد يجب ان يكون منصبا على ما فيها من أفكار وطروحات ، عندما يتعدى ذلك الى شخوص كتابها ونواياهم فهو فيما أعتقد إفلاس فكري لا يجب ان نلتفت اليه).

معلومات عن الكتاب من مكتبة النيل والفرات الالكترونية
 
كتاب عمارة الارض للدكتور جميل أكبر كتاب رائع ،، لكن المعرفة الانسانية معرفة متراكمة وما يراه بعضنا قد لا يراه غيره ،، ومن الجميل ان يُمعن غيرنا في أعمالنا فيبلغونا بما فيها من جوانب النقص ، وان يشجعونا اذا وجدوا فيها جوانب الكمال ،، وفي الوقت الذي لا عصمة لأحد ما عدا من عصمهم الله جل وعلى ، فإن وسيلة للرقي ، ولولاه لما تغيرت الاحوال ولما عرفنا مواطن الضعف ومواطن القوة في الاشياء ن، والبحث العلمي بالذات منبي على النقد ،، لذلك فإن الباحث الواعي المتمكن لا يغضب من النقد بقدر ما يُسر به ،، الا اذا خرج عن إطاره وتعدى هدفه الاصيل. من هنا فإن للدكتور وليد السيد ولغيره ان ينتقدوا كتاب عمارة الارض او غيره من أعمال ، ولا أخال شخصية راقية كالاستاذ جميل أكبر يغضب من ذلك ، بل أعتقد ان ذلك سيكون مدعاة لمراجعة النقد ، فما كان منه إجتهادا مصيبا أخذ به ، وما منه إجتهادا مخطئا صححه ،، ومن هنا تأتي الفائدة التي نرغب في إثرائها في هذه الموضوع.

سوف ننشر هنا مقالات الدكتور وليد السيد متسلسلة ،، ثم ننشر رد الدكتور جميل أكبر الذي عنونه بنقض النقد ،، وسوف نتصل بالدكتورين الفاضلين لتزويدنا بما يجد حول هذا الموضوع ، فهو موضوع ثري يجب ان يُستفاد منه في ظل أن لا عصمة لأحد ، وأنه كما باب النقد مفتوح ، فإن حق الرد مفتوح ايضا للجميع ومداخلاتهم التي يمكن ان تُثري الموضوع.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الجزئين الرابع والخامس من نقد الدكتور وليد السيد ....


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

رد الدكتور جميل أكبر على النقد في ملف اكروبات حيث لم نحصل عليه على ملف وورد ...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد الدكتور وليد على (نقض النقد) للدكتور جميل أكبر - 1*

أثناء كتابتنا لمراجعتنا النقدية, وبعد نشر جزئين منها لاحظنا باستغراب أن صاحب الكتاب قام بالرد على قراءتنا النقدية للفصل الأول بمساحة تقارب الأربعين صفحة حفلت بمقدمات نظرية أولية درسناها في السنة التحضيرية للدكتوراة حول أفكار بيكون وبوبر عن النظرية والقانون والدحض والرفض. هذا الرد المتعجل فعلا يثير الكثير من علامات التساؤل على مدى تقبل إعادة قراءة النص بعد أكثر من عشرين عاما وبجهد امتد تسعة أيام, يبدو أنها كانت محمومة, لرفع الرد حتى قبل إكمال كتابة النقد – ونزوع صاحب عمارة الإرض بوسم رده بأنه "نقض" للنقد الذي لم ينشر بعد؟ وهذا قد يعطي بعض الدلالات والتي يمكن قراءة بعضها من الصفحة الأولى لهذا "النقض الموهوم"؟ فالكاتب قد يتهمه بعض من يقرأ افتتاحية رده بأنه يعتقد بأن قراءة وإعادة قراءة النص في كتابه أقرب ما تكون "للجريمة" وتدنيس ما يقترب بنظره من المقدس, ألا يفوح ذلك من الطريقة التي يشير فيها إلى ردة فعل من يحيط به من تلاميذه وحوارييه ومريديه ممن تطوع للتصدي للمجرم الآثم صاحب هذه السطور الذي تجرأ على تدنيس حرمة نص "عمارة الأرض", ولولا أن صاحب النص نهرهم بلطف عن ذلك لانفلتوا علينا - رغم محاولات بعضهم كما تناهى لنا ممن وبفضل الله وحده أصبحوا من قراءنا ومريدي فكرنا وأصدقاء لنا لم نتشرف بعد بلقياهم – لفتوا أنظارنا إلى حالة الزجر المهينة التي تعرض لها بعضهم بمحاولاتهم المستميتة لتشوية النص وصاحبه قبل أن ينير عقولا وقلوبا تبحث عن العلم والتطور في الفكر والمنهج بعد عقود من التلقيم والتلقين. 
بداية ومن مطالعتي العاجلة السريعة لرد صاحب الكتاب علينا, أجد وللتاريخ ومن أدب الإختلاف أن أثني على مستوى رده الذي يعلو لدرجات عالية فكرية وأكاديمية وأخلاقية – بمجمله ما خلا مواضع نادرة- بما يحسب لصاحب الرد لا عليه. هذا وبرغم ما قد يلحظه القارئ المتأمل لما بين سطور الرد علينا من نزعة قد يصفها البعض بأنها تنحو للإستعلاء الفكري وما قد يقرب من تماسات دوائر النرجسية وإن بدرجات بعيدة, إلا أن صاحب الرد يحمد حمدا وافرا ويستحق وقفة ثناء على قراءة نقدنا قراءة متأنية ومتجاوزة بمراحل بعيدة قراءة بعض السطحيين المحيطين به الذين تطوعوا لأن يكونوا "ملكيين أكثر من الملك". فصاحب الكتاب "بمجمل رده" عالج النص في نقدنا أكثر من تطرقه لشخصنا بالقدح والردح ما خلا حالة أو اثنتين عاجلنا بها ولا نلومه عليها إذ قد يكون نصنا الصارخ قد تسبب بحالة انفعالية لفظا ومضمونا وتوقيتا. هذا الرد المتزن بمجمله, يثني عليه القارئ الحصيف, ويعلي بشأن الرد من جهة ويرفع من شأن السجال والحوار الفكري, كما يحترم عقول القراء بما يقدم للقارئ طرقا ودروبا معرفية نتركها لهم لإعمال العقل بطرحنا والنص موضع النقد وهو هدفنا الأساسي من هذه الدراسة النقدية. ​ 
ولكن وعلى الرغم من هذا كله وما ذكرنا أعلاه, إلا أن الدهشة والإستغراب تملكتنا وبشدة لتوقيت الرد المتسرع بشكل مذهل! فالحكمة كانت تقتضي سماع كامل النقد قبل الكلام والرد, فقد خلق الله تعالى لنا أذنين اثنتين وفم واحد, لنسمع "تلقائيا" قبل أن نتكلم "إراديا"! والصوت يصل للأذنين المفتوحتين بطبيعتهما تلقائيا ولكن لكي نتكلم فعلينا تحريك عدة عضلات في الرأس وفكين اثنين ولسانا للنطق – بما يقدم حكمة بالغة للعليم الخبير في تركيبة خلقتنا في أهمية وضرورة التأني والسماع والتفكير والعد حتى العشرة قبل الرد. ومن هنا فالحذر الحذر من العجلة والتسرع. وإياك ثم إياك ثم إياك (ثلاث "إياكات"), والخطاب هنا لعموم القراء, أن تتكلم بتسرع وأنت في حالة غضب! وإياك ثم إياك ثم إياك (ثلاث "إياكات" أخرى غير "الإياكات" الأولى) أن تتكلم قبل أن تفكر تفكيرا عميقا وتعد عشرة "إياكات" جديدة غير الستة "إياكات" الأولى!​ 
ولهذا فمن غير الإنصاف لنا ولنقدنا أن يرد على افتتاحيته فقط. بنفس القدر من عدم الإنصاف لصاحب عمارة الأرض لو قمنا باختزال كتابه المكون من 400 صفحة في مقال من 500 كلمة. فهل من المعقول أن نسعى لإنصاف الكتاب بإعادة قراءته, ولو بطريقة يراها صاحبه سلبية, في سلسلة مجهدة لنا ولوقتنا وعلى حساب علاقاتنا الإجتماعية والحياتية والعملية والأكاديمية, في الوقت الذي نقرأ لصاحب الكتاب رد علينا قبل أن نتكلم أو نشرع بالكلام؟ هل تجتمع الحكمة والعجلة والتسرع في مفكر أو باحث حصيف؟ فمن غير الممكن لبشر التنبؤ بالغيب وبالنص القادم مهما كان عبقريا, اللهم في حالتين لا ثالث لهما: الأولى إن كان نبيا يوحى إليه بعد نبوة المصطفى الحبيب, (ولا نبي بعد نبوة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين عليه الصلاة والسلام)! والثانية: أن تكون عنده الكرة البلورية الخارقة أو على صلة قرابة ومودة "بقارئة فنجان" عبد الحليم حافظ؟؟ (لتجلس والخوف بعينيها تتأمل فنجانه المقلوب لطالعه!). وقد يفهم القارئ لما ورد في رد صاحب الكتاب علينا حين يكتب في آخر رده أنه وحين انتهى من رده علينا لجزئين افتتاحيين صدر الجزء الثالث من سلسلة قد تصل لعشرة أو دزينة مقالات – نظرا لطول الكتاب وطبيعة النص بما تحويه مما نراه مغالطات فكرية تستحق التوقف عندها- ويقول الكاتب أن الجزء الثالث لا يختلف عما ذكر رغم أن هذه المقالات والقادمة تنظر بعد مقدمة افتتاحية أشبه ما تكون بالإنفجار العظيم أو (Big Bang) قرأها بعض السطحيين على أنها البداية والخاتمة معا وراح يخلط النص ويعيث في كلماته تخبيصا علما بأن النقد والكلمات المستعملة به, وهو حق مشروع في الأوساط الأكاديمية في العالم المتطور, تنعت وتصف الفكرة دون أن تقلل بحال من قدر أو شأن صاحب الكتاب وبالضرورة. فحين نكتب (وهذه النظرية باطلة) فالموصوف هي النظرية وليس صاحبها. وحين نكتب (وهذه النظرية الهشة تبطلها وتدحضها الفكرة التالية, الخ) فهذا لا يقترب لا من قريب أو بعيد لشخص الكاتب وهذا النقد حق مشروع لنا – رغم أننا نعرف أنه مما يقلل من قيمة النقد استعمال كلمات (نتائجية إن جاز التوصيف) في بداية النص لأن على الناقد أن يقدم الدليل العقلي والعلمي بتدرج هرمي منطقي ليقنع القارئ قبل أن يقود للنتيجة. وبكلمات أخرى فالمقال الإفتتاحي نعيب فيه على أنفسنا أنه مقلوب من حيث طبيعة تقديم النقد الكامل للكتاب, لكننا وبعد طول فكرة وتأمل قررنا المضي في هذه المنهجية لقرع أذهان وعقول القارئ لما هو قادم – وحال بينهم, بعض المعبأة صدورهم علينا, وبين ما يشتهون ضيق الأفق وسرعة القفز للنتيجة قبل قراءة كامل السلسلة واستعمال "مسدسات" الغير لإطلاق رصاص مسموم علينا بطريقة خفية تنتهك عقل القارئ. وهذه على أية حال هي منهجية النص القرآني الفريد الذي (لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ ۖ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ (42)), وبخاصة في السور المكية التي تقرع القلوب والعقول بوقعها واستعمالها لعبارات قصيرة قوية الوقع وصارخة ( الْقَارِعَةُ (1) مَا الْقَارِعَةُ (2) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْقَارِعَةُ (3) يَوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ (4) وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ كَالْعِهْنِ الْمَنْفُوشِ (5)). أو ( إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ زِلْزَالَهَا (1) وَأَخْرَجَتِ الْأَرْضُ أَثْقَالَهَا (2) وَقَالَ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا لَهَا (3) يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ أَخْبَارَهَا (4) بِأَنَّ رَبَّكَ أَوْحَىٰ لَهَا (5)) أو ( وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحًا (1) فَالْمُورِيَاتِ قَدْحًا (2) فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحًا (3) فَأَثَرْنَ بِهِ نَقْعًا (4) فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ جَمْعًا (5)). فكل هذه السور المكية بدئت بجمل قصيرة قوية وصارخة تقرع القلوب وتلفت الإبصار والأسماع, وبعد عدة آيات قصيرة يأتي التفصيل وتكتمل الصورة القرآنية الفريدة في تصوير مشاهد الحشر والبعث والنشور وحال وثواب وجزاء الكفار والمؤمنين بجادة الحق والصواب. ولو بدئت هذه السور بجمل لينة هينة لمخاطبة عقول وأفئدة علاها صدأ الجهل والجاهلية, ونعوذ بالله أن يكون من قراءنا واحدا منهم, لما التفت لما بعدها وعارها انتباها من رانت ظلمات الجهل والخطيئة على قلوبهم فنكتت فيها نكتا سوداء على مدى عقود حتى ختم عليها! وبدلا من قراءة افتتاحيتنا بهذه العقلية المتأنية والواعية والمتفتحة, فقد فهم بعض السطحيين أنها نهاية المنتهى وأطلقت القنابل والرصاصات والسهام المسمومة نحونا. وبالمناسبة فكلمة "يدحض" تكتب هكذا وليس (يضحد) كما ورد في رد صاحب الكتاب علينا في "نقضه" لنقدنا – ونذكر ذلك تصحيحا لورودها مرتين بالنص بما أعطانا انطباعا أنها لم تكن سقطة إملائية في المرة الأولى. وحين نكتب عبارة مثل (هذا ترد وانحطاط في الفكر) وبخاصة إذا كانت جملة معطوفة على جملة سابقة لها تحتوي شرطا ظرفيا, فمن يعرف أدنى قدر من اللغة العربية يعرف أنها جملة جواب الشرط. وبكلمات أخرى لمن لا يحسن فهم اللغة العربية, فجملة جواب الشرط لا تتحقق إلا بتوفر الظروف الشرطية في الجملة الأولى. وبكلمات أخرى, بالعربي الفصيح والبسيط فإن قلنا بعمومية (أن من يفعل ذلك - يكون مذنبا) كجملة قصيرة للتوضيح للقارئ الذي لا يحسن العربية فهذا لا يمنح صفة (الذنب) بإطلاقها إلا في حال توفر (الفعل). فإن لم يفعل ذلك فهو ليس مذنبا بالضرورة وكما اقتضته جملة جواب الشرط. ​ 
وينطبق نفس الحال على جملة أخرى استعملناها مثل قولنا في الحلقة الأولى (وأية محاولة للربط بين عدم التزام العمران المعاصر وبين العلمانية إنما هي ضرب من ضروب الدروشة الفكرية). لكن القراءة السطحية لقراء لا يتقنون اللغة العربية أو قواعدها خلطت الحابل بالنابل وضاعت الأفكار بين جهل "حانا" وسوء ظن "مانا". فاستعمال (النقطة وعلامات الوقف) في النص لها دلالات انتهاء الفكرة في الجملة السابقة وبدء جملة جديدة وكل جملة تحمل فكرة غالبا ما تكون مستقلة المبنى والمعنى عن سابقتها. فشرطنا (الدروشة الفكرية) في الجملة الأخيرة لا يتحقق إلا إن (جرت محاولة الربط بين عدم التزام العمران – ونقول العمران وليس الكاتب – المعاصر بالشريعة وبين العلمانية). ومن قام بهذا الربط الساذج والمجرم المتجني علينا فسنحتفظ به يوم نقف بين يدي الواحد الأحد لأخذ حقوقنا كاملة غير منقوصة ولن نقبل بأقل من طرح قدر يفينا ويرضينا من سيئاتنا عليهم يكافي إنصاف محكمة العدل الإلهية الكبرى, يوم يلوذ الوالد بولده طالبا نصف حسنة تنفعه يوم الحشر والدين يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين. وليبدأ من قذفنا خارج الملة سرا وعلنا بتجهيز الجواب للواحد الديان والكيفية التي شق بها عن صدورنا واطلع على سريرتنا وسرّنا وما أخفته أفئدتنا. ​ 
أسيقول هؤلاء: يا رب قد اختلفنا معه فكريا فحملنا "مسطرة" قسنا بها الناس على قدر أفهامنا الدراويشية لركعتين صليناهما ولعمرة أديناها وصنفنا الناس على أهواءنا هذا مؤمن وهذا كافر؟ هذا عدا عما سيناله في هذه الحياة الدنيا وبعقوبة العزيز الجبار المنتقم في محكمتي الدنيا والآخرة – وبخاصة إن كان غرضهم ونيتهم الصد عن قراءة النص النقدي خوفا وجهالة لا تضاهيها إلا جهالة الصد عن الحق التي مارسها عرب الجاهلية. سوء فهم آخر قد يثيره العنوان الصارم الذي اخترناه للفصل الأول من قراءتنا والذي ترددنا فيه لما يمكن أن يثير من سوء قراءة وقد حصل ذلك فعلا. فجملة (فقه التخبط العمراني) لا تنسب "التخبط" للفقه وإنما للعمران ذاته كنتيجة لسوء قراءة الفقة كما نزعم, ويحسن بالقراء توخي الحذر قبل التسرع والشروع بحروب دونكيشوتية مبنية على سوء قراءة للمصطلحات أو النص أو العبارات المستخدمة وهي مباشرة دون مواربة أو لف أو دوران فمهمة الناقد ليس المجاملة بقدر تقديم الفكرة مباشرة وصراحة.​ 
وبرغم إشادتنا بقدرة صاحب الكتاب في رده علينا على تجاوز هذه العبارات القوية, أدبا لا تدبرا كما يبدو لنا, إذ لا يبدو لنا أنه أسقطها تماما في رده علينا, فقد وقع هو نفسه في مزالق سوء الفهم في بعض المواطن في رده علينا حين اتهمنا بعدم فهمنا للنماذج الإذعانية التي يفهمها الطالب على مقاعد الدراسة الإبتدائية ولا تحتاج لاجتراح عبقرية خارقة. فيعمد, انطلاقا من سوء فهم نصنا الذي ينحو بمجمله حتى في نبرته التهكمية أحيانا لاستعمال عبارات مجازية تعطي انطباعات صورية تصويرية أكثر من تركيزها على إعطاء شروحات وافية مفصلة عن تعريفاته بالكتاب. وبكلمات أخرى فتصويرنا التهكمي بين حين وآخر – وهو حق مشروع لنا فكريا ولغويا – للنموذج الإذعاني المتحد في أكثر من موضع يستشهد به صاحب الرد علينا, لكنه لنا لا علينا. فسوء الفهم الذي وقع به صاحب "النقض" بأننا قدمنا النموذج المتحد على أنه يرمي بالأعيان في الملكية "الخاصة" – سواء خاصة فردية أو جماعية (كفريق) لا يعني إلا صورة بيانية لتقريب وتبسيط الأفكار للقارئ بعيدا عن تعقيدات واصطلاحية النص. وهذه المنهجية اكتسبناها على مدى عقد كامل بالمراوحة بين الكتابة العلمية الأكاديمية المنغلقة التي تخاطب المتخصصين فقط وبين الكتابة الموجههة للمثقفين والمتخصصين سواء بسواء. وقد درجنا على البدء من العام إلى الخاص, وأحيانا العكس كما في نشر أجزاء كبيرة من أطروحتنا قبل مناقشتها بما أزعج مشرفي ذات مرة وقال لي: يبدو لي يا وليد أنك سنتشر الأفكار الواردة في أطروحتك قبل إتمامها ونشرها!" وهذا ما حصل بالفعل باستثناء قسم تحليلي لو نشر كما هو فلن يفهم ثلثه حتى المتخصص السطحي الذي يفتقد القدرة على التحليل وتتبع النظرية ومقارنة النتائج وسواها. ومن هنا فمنهجيتنا, وللرد على بعض (وليسمح لي القراء باستخدام كلمة "الرعناء"), فإننا نعمل عكس السائد وعلى نفس ونار هادئة كمنهج حياة بحثية أكاديمية يستمر إلى أن يقبض الله تعالى نفس العبد الفقير. فنحن ننضج الأفكار بتسريبها على منابر عامة أولا – التي يزدريها المتعالون في أبراجهم الأكاديمية العاجية – ونلتقط الحكمة من ردود موضوعية وهي أشبه بمخاطبة جمهور واسع نقرأ منه ويقرأ لنا ولا نراه – بفضل عولمة الإتصالات وأثير الإنترنت. وهي فكرة استلهمناها من وحي ورود عشرات الرسائل الخاصة من قراء أفاضل على بريدنا الإلكتروني طلبا لمشورة في جامعة لهث فيها مشرفهم وراء رزق "إضافي" خارج الجامعة وترك طلبته واقعين في حيص بيص. وبعد إعادة إنتاج الأفكار التي نشرناها واستحقت استحقاقاتها من التأمل والدرس من قبلنا وقبل قراءنا, ننشرها بمنهج وأسلوب أكاديمي يخاطب الأوساط المتخصصة بمنهجية رصينة تعلمناها من أرفع المشرفين في بريطانيا قاطبة على مدى عدة سنوات نقلتنا وبحمد الله من مستوى الوصف الدارج في المعاهد العربية إلى مستوى التحليل والدحض والنقد, وهو ما نسعى لنقله لعالم عربي – تجتهد ثلة ضالة مضلة بكل ما أوتيت من جهد في التشويش على "الإرسال" وأنى لهم أن يغطوا ضوء الشمس بغربال أخرق مهترئ!​ 
وبعد هذه المقدمة المتفرعة, فعود على بدء. والقارئ لهذا "النقض المزعوم والمتسرع" ومن الصفحة الأولى يلحظ وبوضوح نية صاحب الكتاب لقطع الطريق على استمرار النقد منذ الحلقة الأولى لعلمه أنها بداية الغيث فقط إذ أشرنا وبوضوح أنها بداية السلسلة فقط, حيث أننا كنا ما زلنا في طور الكتابة كمشروع فكري ممتد وقادم على فترة أطول مما يتخيل بعض من قرأ النص. ونظرا لأن النقد, أي نقد سواء أكاديمي أو شخصي أو جماعي أو فكري أو سياسي أو اجتماعي يصل لدرجة التحريم وتدنيس المقدسات في عالم عربي ما زال يعيش فكريا وعلميا وسواه, ونقولها بكل أسف, على هامش الأمم, وحيث درج الأفراد كنمط حياة على دفن الرؤوس في الرمال هروبا من واقع مؤلم, وحيث تعالج الموضوعات الفكرية وسواها على استحياء وفي الظلام أو "من تحت لتحت" بما يفسر الطبيعة المتناقضة للمجتمعات العربية سواء بسواء من مختلف مناحي الحياة الخاصة والعامة, فمن البدهي, ونحن نفهم – رغم أننا لا نتفهم – حالة الهستيريا والصخب, حيث تشابه علينا البقر, الذي يثيره نشر مثل هذا النقد لأفكار ينبغي على صاحب الكتاب أن يشكرنا لأننا بطريقة مباشرة نعيد تسليط الضوء الأكاديمي على نص دخل ضمن غياهب النسيان ضمن فترة قياسية بعد صدوره, بدليل أنه لا يعيش إلا في أفكار وعقول بعضهم – وبين أوساط بعض الأكاديميين الذين يقدسون النص الكلاسيكي وما زالوا يعتاشون عليه, وحيث يصعب عليهم تحويل فكرهم من جهة وتقديم فكر جديد أو علم آخر لطلبتهم في معاهدهم التي يلتجأون إليها ويسترزقون منها آخر كل شهر.​ 
ونظرا لحالة الهستيريا التي دبت في صفوف بعض المتعاطفين مع هذا النص, ولهم معنا مساجلات سقيمة فقد عجز بعض من قرأ نقدنا عن قراءة النص قراءة صحيحة, وزاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر, واختلط العام بالخاص أمام الأعين الزائغة. ولا أدل على ذلك من بعض ما تناهى لمسامعنا وما بلغ بريدنا الإلكتروني من رسائل تأييد لأساتذة وأكاديميين وباحثين وحث على الإستمرار في تفكيك بنية هذا النص بقراءة نقدية لتقديم قراءة متأنية وشاملة تعين الطلبة والباحثين في المعاهد العربية.​ 
والمتأمل لرد صاحب الكتاب علينا يجد أنه يسعى منذ البداية لصياغة النص بطريقة تستجلب تعاطف القارئ ويبرز فيها قدر من الإستعلاء والترفع عن المنازلة الفكرية التي بذاتها هي مشروع لتطوير الأفكار وليست خاصة إلا بالقدر الذي يسرد فيه الكاتب للقارئ ظروفا خاصة بالعمل ونظرته بأن المهم هو حكم القارئ وإفادة الأجيال برغم أن صاحب النص غارق في المشاغل مما اضطره للجلوس والرد دفاعا عن كتابه – في الوقت الذي يتسامع فيه العالم الخارجي بالقس تيري جونز وقضية حرق المصحف الكريم!! لكن يبدو أن الرد العاجل على "جريمة" تدنيس "النص المقدس" للكاتب كانت أكثر إلحاحا من أي أمر آخر, خاص أو عام يخص الأمة الإسلامية, بما تطلب أيضا ترك "تحرير توسعة المسجد الحرام (كما يشير الكاتب) والإعتكاف (تزامن رد صاحب عمارة الأرض مع العشر الأواخر من رمضان) لتسعة أيام للرد على الجزئين الأول والثاني (وهما مقدمة لقراءتنا ولم نتطرق بعد فيها لبيت القصيد). اتهمنا البعض من كتاباتنا المختلفة, وليس بقراءتنا النقدية هذه, بأننا حين نسرد أمثلة من الواقع العملي الذي يصادفنا كدعم لفكرة نطرحها بأن كتابتنا يسودها النزعة الذاتية, وإلى هؤلاء نطلب منهم بعد قراءة هذا "النقض" تعداد المواضع التي ورد فيها إشارات لظروف الكاتب الخاصة أثناء وقبل وبعد إعداد هذا النص الذي يقارب الأربعين صفحة!! ولذلك فليعذرني هؤلاء لما سأورده من "نزعة ذاتية" (على حد تعبيرهم) في مداخلتي هذه للرد على "نقض" الكاتب المزعوم "لنقدنا"!​


.. يتبع ..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد الدكتور وليد على (نقض النقد) للدكتور جميل أكبر - 2*



 يبدو مفيدا في هذا السياق لفت أنظار بعض القراء لأن قراءة سابقة لنا كانت لكتاب البروفسور بسيم حكيم نشرت على أكثر من موقع, وهي كانت نتاجا لتواصل شخصي مع البروفسور وفيها تم طرح مجموعة من الأفكار وعرجنا لماما على فكرة يسيرة عامة من نص عمارة الأرض. المفارقة أن صاحب النص المعني بالنقد, وهو البروفسور بسيم حكيم, تقبل نقدنا بصدر رحب تماما ولم يرد علينا لا باعتكاف ولا دون اعتكاف لعدة ايام, ولم يشعرنا بالحرج من "تضييعنا لوقته" واضطراره للجلوس والرد علينا (ونحن هنا لا ندري هل ندين لصاحب عمارة الأرض باعتذار أم لا؟), وفي الوقت الذي أدرك البروفسور بسيم حكيم الصورة الكلية البعيدة لما نقوم به بطرحنا الفكرة الأخرى كي تثري النقاش وتفتح الباب أمام قراءة وأعادة قراءة كتابه وأفكاره بعد أكثر من عشرين عاما, كانت ردة فعل صاحب عمارة الأرض آنذاك وهو لم يكن محور النقد (بل تطرقت لكتابه بفقرة أو اثنتين) بأنه وصفني لبعض الأصدقاء في دوائر خاصة كان يعلم أنها ستبلغني بأنني (عدو لدود!) نعم أريد للقارئ أن يطلع على هذه الحقائق بعيدا عن "تواضع النص الموهوم" فنحن في العالم الغربي هنا نتعلم دوما (مناقشة كل شيء تحت الشمس لا في الظلام ودوائر النميمة الخاصة المعتمة – كما فعل أحد حواريي صاحب الكتاب بالشكوى لي من بعض سلوكياته سرا ثم الدفاع المستميت عنه علنا). والمفارقة أن كاتب "النقض", وليسمح لنا بأن نخاطبه "بالناقض" مجازا, فيما يطلق علينا هذا الوصف المباشر الشخصي الصارم في مجالسه الخاصة, يشير علينا (تجنبا لحرمة الوقوع في "الغلظة" اللفظية في مصطلحات نستعملها لوسم أطروحته ولم نقترب من شخصه) بإمكانية استعمال كلمات أخف وطأة قياسا على (ضد محاسنك = مساويك) كما نقرأ في ختام الرد علينا. وهنا لا بد من توضيح أن هذه مثل هذه النظرة المزدوجة في التعامل بين الظاهر والباطن قد تركناها منذ زمن في العالم العربي, فنقدنا واستعمال كلمات تنعت الأطروحة لا يقلل من قيمة الكاتب مطلقا وليس هدفنا على الإطلاق, كما أن النفاق والتزلف والمداراة تحت غطاء الكياسة وشعار (حب الكل تحظى بالكل) ليس لنا وتركناه لغيرنا, والقافلة ماضية بصراحة ووضوح وتحت الشمس – فمن شاء لحق ومن شاء تخلف عن الركب!

وهذه النظرة لنص الكتاب والتي تنحو نحو القداسة يدل عليها الزمجرة العاتية لبعض الأصوات الأخرى بعد صدور حلقة واحدة من النقد لا أدل عليها من قصة طريفة نسردها للقارئ. فمن المعلوم تماما (وهو ما لم يشر له الكاتب) أن فكرة النماذج الإذعانية ربما لم تكن نتاج الفرضية والدحض والإثبات ثم الفرضية حتى تطورت بشكل تدريجي كما يشير الكاتب, بل يشار إلى أنها نسخة عن أفكار مشرفه الأكاديمي هابراكن في أحد كتبه الأساسية. ونزعة القدسية في النص الذي يعمد البعض (ليس كاتب هذه السطور إلا واحدا من عشرات) لوسمه بأنه (نص النموذج الإذعاني المتحد) يراه البعض وكأنه ينظر إليه كنص مقدس. لكن البعض يتساءل وبخاصة ضمن أطروحة (يتندر بعضهم وهي قصة واقعية حصلت مع صاحب عمارة الأرض) عن سر اختفاء "الوحي" الذي استمدت منه أفكار النص الأصلي. وقد حصلت واقعة بتكرار اسم هابراكن أمام أحد الطلبة الذي راح متسائلا: ومن هو هابراكن هذا (عليه السلام!)؟

ونود أن نشير للكاتب وللقراء معا, أن قراءة هذا النص ليست هدفا بذاتها, رغم أنها اخذت من وقتنا وجهدنا – امتد على فترات متقطعة لعدة أشهر لتداخلها مع مشاغل وكتابات وقراءات أخرى عامة وأمورنا الخاصة - ما فاق توقعنا لطبيعة النص وشيوع الأمثلة التي أخذت دلالاتها خارج السياق ومنهجية الكاتب, حيث حفل النص أكثر من مراجعتنا السابقة لكتاب بسيم حكيم بالكثير من الشواهد والأمثلة التي يمكن أن تفتح الباب على مصراعيه على قراءات قادمة متأنية لنقاد آخرين إن اتسع وقتهم للوقوف على محطة هذا الكتاب بما يحمله من مضامين وأطروحات نظرية تنعزل برأينا عن الواقع العملي انعزالا تاما. نقول أن قراءتنا لهذا النص إنما هي محطة واحدة على طريق مراجعتنا لهذا الفكر وعلى طريق بناء أطروحة جديدة تعين الطلبة والأجيال القادمة على تجاوز مرحلة من التنظير في إطار المدينة الإسلامية ضمن بوتقة الشريعة لينظر الطلبة والباحثون لأطر جديدة للمقارنة بين فكر كلاسيكي ساد وباد, وبين فرضيات تقف على أعتاب مرحلة جديدة من العلاقة الجادة مع تطورات العصر تتجاوز حتى الفكر النظري والإحتمالات التي يقدمها حالما هذه الأطروحات الكلاسيكية.


ومن هنا فتلميح الكاتب بنزعتنا لطلب الشهرة بالعكوف على نصه كما يكتب في رده, إنما هو كلام يرد عليه – ويجانب الصواب, فطريقنا ماضية بتوفيق الله بدون قراءة هذه النصوص التي اجهدتنا لكن كان لا بد منها كونها قائمة ولسنوات طويلة ولا بد من الوقوف عندها كمحطات على الطريق نتجاوزها ولا نعود لها – فهي أدبيات سائدة ليس من مراجعتها بد وليس من الحصافة العلمية أو الأكاديمية تجاهلها. ونلتمس العذر إن طال وقوفنا أو كان مزعجا بأي حال! وما حصدناه من هذه الوقفة التأملية على هذه المحطة كان شوكا وقذفا في السر تناهى لأسماعنا وصل لحد الرمي خارج الملة, وتطور لزوبعة في فنجان بين أوساط محيطة مارست أكثر من النقاش الأكاديمي وتجشمت تكاليف مكالمات دولية, كنا نحبذ لو أنها كانت غيرة على حرق المصحف الشريف الذي تزامنت أحداثه مع أيام كتابة الرد التسعة دفاعا عن نص وضعي يلتصق بالشريعة. أي الكتابين أحق بالحفظ كتاب الله أم نص الكاتب؟

ما كان ملفتا للإنتباه, هو أننا بقراءتنا في المراحل الأولية كنا نتتبع النص, وغالبه تميز بعدم الإتصال والتبعثر بما مط القراءة أكثر مما تصورنا – على عكس قراءتنا لكتاب بسيم حكيم حيث أمكن لنا اسقاط العام على الخاص والإنتهاء من القراءة النقدية في ثلاثة مقالات فقط. في حالة الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا ونظرا لمنهجية مغايرة اتبعها الكاتب ببناء الأطروحة العامة منذ الصفحات الأولى للكتاب بقراءة ورصد مشاهدات مبعثرة وخاصة لبناء أطروحته العامة للكتاب. هذه المنهجية, ورغم مغايرتها للمعهود والدارج في الكتابة العلمية, حالت دون مراجعتنا للأفكار العامة والأطروحة العامة للكتاب قبل المراجعة التفصيلية عبر الفصول كما لاحظ القارئ. وهذا قادنا عبر سلسلة من المتاهات وغالبا ما يؤدي بالقارئ أحيانا للتيه بين ثنايا النص – تماما كقصص كليلة ودمنة فما تنتهي من واحدة حتى تبدأ بأخرى. وهذه المنهجية لم يتبعها الكاتب في النص وإنما يبدو أنها ديدنا ينتهجه عموما, ويبرز بوضوح في الرد (أو ما يسميه بالنقض) الذي وصلنا أثناء مراجعة النص الأساسي للكتاب.


الإشكالية الأساسية, وهي ميزة للكاتب في محاولة اقتياد القارئ بعيدا عن محور الفكرة, هي أن السؤال الأساسي محور المربع الأول يضيع بين ثنايا المتاهات الفكرية النظرية التي يجهد الكاتب في اصطياد واقتياد القارئ العادي عبرها. ولتوضيح ذلك وعودا لمربع الصفر مع الكاتب, نجد أنه وعبر أكثر من خمس صفحات لاذ بفلسفة بيكون وبوبر ردا على تساؤلنا الأساسي حول مدى شرعية بناء فرضية استنادا لمجموعة متناثرة من المشاهدات. ولعلنا نعذر الكاتب في محاولته هذه لسبب بسيط: وهو أن النص بروحه "نظري" النزعة بصورة شبه كاملة فيما تتناثر خلاله مجموعة من الأمثلة "الواقعية" لكنها مأخوذه "خارج أطرها" بما ينزع عنها أي صفة استنتاجية تحليلية علمية سليمة. وبكلمات أبسط, فتساؤلنا للكاتب حول شرعية البناء على مشاهدات متناثرة وفكرة الخمسين بالمائة وواحد لتشكيل ظاهرة, كانت تخفي بمضمونها فكرة أن النص نظري لا يستند لدراسة عملية "ضمن أطرها التي يمكن فهمها فهما كليا صحيحا". وبدلا من تتبع المقصود في الفكرة التي نطرحها غرق الرد في أفكار نظرية – أي هرب الرد مرة أخرى نحو النظرية بعيدا عن المجال العملي التطبيقي الذي نرمي من سؤالنا أنه غائب عن منهجية الكتاب أصلا – وأمعن الرد في اقتياد القارئ في فلسفة بوبر في دوائر العبقرية والغباء بما لا يخلو من بعض الغمز واللمز, وإطلاق رصاصة مسمومة من "مسدس الغير", كي تنفرج أسارير القارئ الغافل ويعود من البحر عطشانا والتساؤل لم يحز بأي جواب! وهو أسلوب يعتمد المراوغة حول الفكرة ولكن دون الخوض في صلب الموضوع ومحور التساؤل, ويلجأ إليه بعض الكتاب, وبخاصة مع استعمال الكثير من المعلومات النظرية الشائعة والإستشهادات بأقوال وتنظير كبار العلماء لإضفاء شرعية "على محاولة اقتياد القارئ بعيدا عن الجواب".

الفكرة الأساسية التي رمينا لها من خلال طرحنا للسؤال هو طرح إجابة ضمنية, نحسبها غابت عن ذهن "الناقض", وهي أن الكثير من الأطروحات النظرية الحديثة باتت تدعمها دراسات وتطبيقات من الواقع العملي وإلا فإنها وبمرور الزمن تتآكل وتسقط على الأرض كورقة التوت الجافة دون الحاجة لإبطالها. ومن أدل الأمثلة, والتي ما شبع الكثيرون من مريدي "الناقض" وحوارييه يمعنون بطشا وفتكا بنظريات التخطيط الحضري المعاصرة, أن التخطيط والتصميم المعاصر المستند لحقائق واقعية تتلمس الواقع العملي تعتمد معادلة "الرصد والتنبؤ العملي وتحليل النتائج" إحصائيا وبيانيا. وبالرغم من أن هؤلاء الحواريين يمعنون في الإغراق باتجاه النظرية ومنهم من يعود لنظريات كلاسيكية كلما طالعتهم بفكرة أو نقد, ومثالهم صاحب عمارة الأرض في "نقضه" المزعوم لنقدنا, إلا أن العالم الحديث, دون أن ينكر عبقرية بوبر والمنظرين من قبله ومن بعده, بات يؤمن برصد المحسوسات والتنبؤ العلمي بناء على هذا الرصد المباشر. ومن أول ما درسناه في السنة الأولى للدكتوراة كانت نظرية "الدحض والرفض" لكارل بوبر وهي منهجية يؤمن بها إيمانا مطلقا أستاذ مورفولوجية الحيز الفراغي الحضري الأستاذ "بيل هيلير" (والذي أشار له أحد العابثين السفهاء باستهتار وسخرية من حواريي فكر فقه العمران باسم "بيل هيليوم" – علما بأن تدينه وشريعته تحضه على عدم التنابز بالألقاب). بالرغم من هذا الإيمان المطلق بأفكار بوبر إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع هيلير من بناء نظرية- تطبيقية وليست "نظرية" اجتاحت العالم الغربي والعربي كواقع عملي لدراسة ورصد والتنبؤ بمشكلات البيئة وتقييمها ضمن مراحل التخطيط والتصميم – ومثال عليها على مرمى حجر من "الناقض" وحوارييه هي مدينة جدة التي يجري حاليا إعادة تخطيط جزء كبير منها اعتمادا على هذه النظرية الحديثة. ويتبع هذا النمط التفكيري الحديث عشرات المخططين والمعماريين, ولا يخفى على حصيف دلالة وقوة هذا التوجه بعيدا عن فلسفات بوبر وبيكون ونظريات يدرسها المبتدؤون في المعاهد العلمية, بالرغم من قوتها ونبوغ أصحابها إلا أنها تظل "نظرية" لا يمكن بحال مقارنة فوائدها بآثار التطبيقات العملية لمنهجية الرصد والتحليل. وتآلف كبار المعماريين العالمين أمثال نورمان فوستر ورتشارد روجرز وزها حديد مع مختبر تحليل الحيز الفراغي الحضري بلندن اعتمادا على منهجية رصد الظواهر (والظواهر تعني تكرار الحدث بنسبة كبيرة دوريا رغم إمكانية عدم حدوثها مطلقا وكسر القاعدة كما ضرب لنا مثلا بشروق الشمس كارل بوبر في نقضه لفلسفة حدس الإتصال) لكن رصد هذه الظواهر المتكررة يظل طريقا ناجعا لاستقراء الواقع وتحليله فضلا عن الإعتماد عليه لدرجة ما في التنبؤ العلمي للمستقبل. ولا يعني مثلا أن رصدنا لحالة الطقس اليومية أو الأسبوعية أو الفصلية أو القراءات المناخية الموسمية وعلم الأرصاد عموما الذي يعتمد رصد المتغيرات المحيطة علميا, لا يعني مخالفة التوقع لمرة واحد بطلان هذا العلم وهذه المنهجية جملة وتفصيلا. ومن هنا فالخلط الذي قدمه لنا "الناقض" حين ساق لنا فلسفة بوبر هو أن ما يقوله لنا بوبر وهو فتحه العلمي العبقري لنقض فلسفة حدس الإتصال بالخروج عن القانون الطبيعي المتكرر لا يعني مطلقا بطلان نظرية الرصد والتحليل العملي استنادا لدراسة متغيرات الظواهر البيئية المحيط كأساس لأية عملية منهجية للتحليل العلمي والأكاديمي – وختمها باقتباس خاص لنظرية بوبر كي يعاجل القارئ بسهم استعار قوسه من نظرية عامة! هذه المنهجية العلمية الشائعة شيوع النار في الهشيم عالميا قادت لمجموعة لا حصر لها من التطبيقات العملية الميدانية لمشاريع, لا أقلها من مشروع تخطيط ساحات بوسط مدينة لندن تألفت النظرية مع مكتب السير نورمان فوستر وشارك ببعض مراحلها كاتب هذه السطور. ومن هنا فنظريات العالم المتطور هي نظريات"تطبيقية" بينما نظرية الكاتب وبعد أكثر من ربع قرن ما تزال تراوح في غيابات "النظرية" وعقول القلة من المتعاطفين معها.


ولنا وقفة ضرورية مع طبيعة "تسويفية" أكاديمية يلجأ لها الكثيرون لإرجاء الإجابة, ونحسب صاحب النص منهم إذ حفل رده بها بالإشارة لكتاب قادم. ومن الطرائف التي مرت بنا في هذا المضمار أن أحد المحاضرين اعتاد في نهاية محاضرة طويلة تمتد لثلاث ساعات بها استراحة أن يتهرب من إجابة أسئلة النصف الأول بالإشارة دائما وفي كل مرة إلى أن الإجابة على هذا التساؤل بالذات هي ما سيطرحه في النصف الثاني من المحاضرة الطويلة, وانقضت المحاضرة الثانية, ولم يطرحها بل تهرب دائما من أية إجابة وكأنه "خلاطة اسمنتية" تفرغ حمولتها بطريقة ميكانيكية وتنصرف. ودارت عقارب الساعة ودارت الأفلاك في سماءها وانقضت الأيام والأسابيع وانتهى العام الدراسي على هذا الحال. طبيعة أخرى يلجأ لها بعض المنظرين, وتنمو وتكبر معهم, ويلحظها المتأمل في النزعة نحو "تجهيل" القارئ وانتهاك قدرته على فهم النص الواضح والبسيط الذي لا يحتاج لاجتراح عبقري ولا غبي لفهمه. وليس أدل على ذلك من النماذج الإذعانية التي بين أيدينا والتي, ونظرا لاختزال قراءتنا في بضع كلمات أحيانا قادت "الناقض" للإستدلال من خلال اقتباسات بأن فهمها الأولي والبدهي غاب عنا. ولتوضيح أحد أدلة هذه التهمة استدل الكاتب بمثالنا في النماذج الإذعانية للمقارنة بين حال الأعيان في البيئة الغربية ودرجة المسؤولية فيها انطلاقا من ادراك, نزعم أنه خاطئ وسطحي, لواقع البيئة الغربية. فمشاركة العامة في اتخاذ قرارات "جزئية" في البيئة المحيطة لا يعني أولا الأخذ بها وبالضرورة بل هي تمارس في الكثير من الأحيان – ومن معايشة واقعية – لاستمزاج الآراء لكنها تعرض في النهاية على مختصين وصانعي قرار محلي وعام. وهذا ليس عيبا بتاتا في آلية تغيير عناصر البيئة, وهو مغاير تغايرا مطلقا لما يعتقده الكثيرون, ونظن صاحب عمارة الأرض واحدا منهم, بأن المشاركة الجماعية للعامة تعني وبالضرورة الأخذ المباشر لنتيجة حوارهم. وهذا يقودنا لأمرين مهمين: الأول هو نسبية اتخاذ القرار الذي يخص العامة بما يحيطهم من البيئة – بمعنى عودتنا لفكرة رصد الظواهر بالأغلبية والتي مرغها صاحبنا في تراب البيئة مستخدما سلاح غيره ليطلق رصاصة مسمومة علينا ومستترا خلف نظريته في زعمه بإبطال فكرة الرصد البيئي بالأغلبية. والثانية أنه حتى في العالم الديمقراطي, وكذلك في الشورى الإسلامية, هناك ما يسمى "بأهل الحل والعقد", وهم مختصون لهم قدرات ومؤهلات واختصاصات فكرية وخبراتية وسلطوية تمكنهم من تقدير المناسب, مع الفارق أنه في النظام الديمقراطي يتم "استفتاء" العامة أحيانا بينما في النظام الدكتاتوري يتم تهميشهم تماما. لكن المغالطة الأساسية بالإعتقاد أن النظام الديمقراطي يمنح الفرد فيه سلطة أو قدرة على تغيير ما حوله على أنه مشارك في صنع القرار فهذا فهم غير صحيح ومغلوط تماما. ومن هنا فمثالنا حول عربة المتجر يعيدنا لما قبل مداخلة "ونقض" صاحب عمارة الأرض وهو أن هذه الموجودات البيئية هي ضمن نموذج إذعاني مشتت لا متحد (كفريق) كما يشير "الناقض" بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الأفراد أو الفرق لا تحكمهم سوى ثقافة بيئية (لم تنتج من فكرة الإنتخاب وسواها التي يشير إليها الكاتب) بل هي ثقافة مجتمعية ضمن الوعي الفكري الجيني للمجتمع لا على إطلاقه بل وضمن فهم الأفراد كل على حده, بما يفرز ممارسات مغايرة وشاذة أحيانا, بيد أنها ترتقي لدرجات أعلى بمستويات منها عند الأفراد في العالم العربي والثالث رغم غلبة الشريعة والتدين – وهو سبب طرحنا لمجموعة أخرى من الأمثلة منها سلوكيات أخلاقية زاغت عن تدبر دقيق "للناقض".

وختاما لا بد من وقفة تأمل لنصيحة الكاتب "الحكيمة" لنا بالتعقل والبعد عن "عكس الرقة" كما يصف عباراتنا اللفظية المستخدمة. واللافت أن هذه النصيحة من الأولى أن توجه لحوارييه ومريديه ممن "تتقاطر الورع والحكمة والوداعة الخلقية واللفظية منهم" وأشبعوا نصوصنا شتما وقدحا وردحا. وتخفي هذه النصيحة إنذارا بأن "الحكماء" سينفضون عن قراءة النص – وهو ما يخالفه الواقع العملي حيث انهالت وتنهال المراسلات عبر الأثير لزملاء وباحثين وطلاب لا نعرفهم وقد لا نقابلهم طيلة حياتنا. صادفت قبل أشهر حين إلقاء محاضرة لي في غرفة تجارة الدمام رجلا فاضلا جاء من أقصا المدينة يسعى مصافحا معرفا بنفسه وقد قدم من موقع المشروع الذي يعمل عليه دون أن يجد وقتا لتغيير ملابس الموقع. ويطالعنا بين حين وآخر مجموعات من "طالبي الحكمة" الذين انقطعت بهم سبل العلم والبحث في معاهدهم طلبا لمشورة أو بحثا عن فكرة. هذا في الوقت الذي نجد فيه بعض "الحكماء" وقد حاصرهم "حب المادة", ولا نقصد الكاتب هنا, فقد تواصلنا مع أحدهم قبل فترة ليست باليسيرة لتحكيم أوراق لمجلتنا, فكان سؤاله الأول والأخير هو كم سندفع له؟ ورفض المساهمة معنا وهو من حواريي ومريدي صاحب النص – مع احترامنا لجميع الحكيمين والحكيمات الأحياء منهم والأموات. حقنا في النقد وقراءة أي كتاب نختاره هو تكفله لنا الحرية الفكرية والأكاديمية, وأي أهوج يرى في ذلك مشكلة فهي مشكلته الخاصة وعقدة ينبغي عليه معالجتها لأن نار الحقد تحرق صاحبها. وستمضي القافلة رغم ما حولها من نباح! وفي الحقيقة فلكثرة اللغط والزعيق والصراخ المحموم, فقد تشابه البقر علينا, ولذلك فسنعود مجددا لتكملة قراءتنا المتأنية على مدى الشهور القليلة القادمة فإلى الملتقى بحول الله مع العقول النيرة الحصيفة لسجال فكري عقلي لكننا وبعد انقضاء نعد قراءنا بأنها محطة لن نعود إليها وربما كان طول وقوفنا عليها فيه منفعة وشهرة للنص أكثر مما يستلزمه ويستدعيه واقع الحال. لكن حين تكثر الثقوب في الثوب قد يصعب الرتق!


وليد أحمد السيد
لندن في 16 أغسطس 2010


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*وجدت مداخلة للكتور مصطفى بن حموش (أستاذ مشارك - جامعة البحرين) حول الموضوع ،، ومع أنني لا أتفق مع ما فيها من جمل وجدت فيها إتجاهاً شخصياً أكثر من كونها ردا مباشرا الموضوع ،، الا أنني وجدت فيها ايضاً مقطعين هامين يتفق فيهما الدكتور مصطفى حموش مع الدوكتور وليد السيد في نقد بعض جوانب كتاب عمارة الارض ،، ومع أن كلاً من رأيي الدكتور مصطفى والدكتور وليد يظل رأياً شخصياً ، الا أنني رأيت إيراد رأي الدكتور مصطفى هنا لما فيه من فائده ، متجاوزاً عن المقاطع التي رأيت فيها هجوماً شخصيا أكثر منها ردوداً يُمكن الاستفادة منها، يقول الدكتور مصطفى حموش:*​


*إن المدينة أو العمران ليس تجميعا حسابيا أو هندسيا للأفراد المالكين الذين يعيشون فيها. و لعل هذا الموضوع هو ما لم يستطع نموذج الدكتور جميل استيعابه. فنظريته لم تتسع لهذا الجانب مما جعلها دائما تحت مرمى النقد. فالوقف كظاهرة اجتماعية و ليست كعمل فردي، و مكانة المصلحة العامة في العمران التي اعتنى بها الفقهاء أيما اعتناء، و دور السلطة العامة في المدن الإسلامية التي كانت حاضرة و لو بدرجة خفيفة في كتب الأحكام السلطانية كلها تتملص من نموذج الدكتور جميل أكبر. و قد كانت هذه المسائل دافعا شخصيا لي لمعالجتها في كتاب "المدينة و السلطة في الإسلام" و في مقالات علمية محكمة عن دور الوقف في المجتمع، و كذلك تشخيص دور السلطة في المدينة بعيدا عن التأثيرات المعاصرة. فتغييب العمل الجماعي و السلطة و المصلحة العامة من مسرح العمران لا ينتج حتما مدنا سليمة، غير أن تمجيد الملكية الخاصة التي تتحد فيها حسب نموذج الدكتور جميل المراقبة والاستعمال و التملك بالإضافة إلى كونها مسألة فطرية لدى كل إنسان سواء كان مسلما أو مسيحيا أو علمانيا، جاء ليصحح مسألة استحواذ القطاع العام على إدارة المدينة و فراغاتها في عصرنا مما كان السبب في الكثير من الرداءة العمرانية في المحيط السكني. فتشتيت أعيان البيئة كما جاء في كتاب جميل أكبر و هو ما يسانده الواقع المعاش و نظريات الإدارة المعاصرة لا يؤدي إلا إلى الإهمال و التواكل و تضخم دور القطاع العام أو إرهاق الميزانية العامة. و قد كانت هذه الظواهر دافعا لدراسات اجتماعية عمرانية و مادة لكتب قيمة لمؤلفين أمريكيين مثل أوسكار نيومن في كتابه عن مدى تورط العمران العصري في تنامي الإجرام، "المدينة المحمية"، و جاين جاكوب في كتابها المشهور عن "حياة و موت المدن الأمريكية" الذي تنعى فيه التخطيط العصري. *​*

هل المدينة هي دوما نتيجة التخطيط؟ يشهد شيخ المخططين البروفسور اليونانيين دوكسيادس أن بيئتنا الحضرية المعاصرة المخططة و المصممة لا تمثل إلا ما يتراوح بين 5% و 10% من مجموع المدن و المستوطنات البشرية القائمة. أما في الماضي فإن تاريخ البشرية –باستثناء بعض المدن الملكية المخططة- يشهد أن العمران عمل تراكمي يمتد على مدى قرون و هو ما كان يوازي ما تشهده عملية التدوين الفقهي للنوازل. و لعل هذا ما يصحح رؤية المخططين الذين يتشبثون بالفلسفة التخطيطية و التصميمية التقليدية التي سادت منذ القرن التاسع عشر. فالتجارب المعاصرة أدركت بعد ما يزيد عن نصف قرن من التجارب أن عمليات التخطيط و التصميم ما هي إلا نشاط واحد و صغير في مجال التعمير و التمدين، يبرز في مرحلة التأسيس ثم لا يلبث أن يغيب ليترك المجال للإدارة الحضرية و للمشاركة و إسهام المواطن و تفاعلات القوى الاقتصادية و الثقافية و السياسية. لقد ظهرت مؤخرا -منذ عشرات السنين- مدارس في العمران تقوم على أنقاض نظريات التخطيط و التصميم الذي عوضته بالإدارة الحضرية (أوربان مناجمنت). ​*​ 
*وسنستمر في وضع المداخلات المفيدة التي دارت حول هذا الموضوع ، آملين من جميع المتداخلين التركيز على نقد الافكار بحيادية حتى نستفيد جميعا ..*​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

للنقاش 5


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ان اطلاعي على هذه السلسة سابقا في مجمع عمران نت جعلتني اميل الى افكار الدكتور وليد التي تتسم بالعقلانية الشديدة وكذلك ابعاد العواطف قدر الامكان

نشكر د.أكبر على النفض وشكرنا المتواصل للدكتور وليد السيد على الرد بعد النقض على النقد

تحياتنا واحترامنا للدكتور وليد


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حياك الله يا فؤاد ..
ما نهجه الدكتور وليد في نقده يعتبر مثيرا للتفكير في شأن هذا الكتاب الضخم في محتواه وفي قدره ،، وقد رأيت في نقده ما أرى في مناقشات الرسائل العلمية التي يُكثر المناقشون فيها من النقد للرسالة واسلوبها وبعض ما جاء فيها ، وفي أحيان كثيرة يكون النقد حادا بل ربما مزعجا لصاحب الرسالة ، ثم يمنحون صاحبها الدرجة المطلوبة وفي بعض الاحيان مع درجات الشرف ، وفي احيان اخرى مع التوصية بطبع وتبادل الرسالة ،، ثم يخرج الجميع وقد إقتنع الباحث بأكثر ما قيل من نقد ، بل وشكر الممتحنون عليه وعلى تصحيحهم له او لمنهجه او حتى لنتائجه.

لكن المثير حقا هو رد الدكتور جميل أكبر ، والذي إمتدحه الدكتور وليد ورأى فيه رقيا في الكاتب وفي طريقة نقاشه ، والحقيقة أن رد الدكتور جميل يعتبر منهاجا جيدا للباحثين المبتدئين خصوصا فيما يتعلق في الجزأ الاول منه والذي ركز على تطور العلم وتكون النظريات والنقد البناء.

أشكرك على مداخلتك ، وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة البناءة


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انت صاحب نية حسنة يا دكتور فيصل احييك عليها تتعامل مع الامور ومع الخلاف بمزيد من المحبة والود والرقي، ولا تقيس الامور من منظور المتحيز لجهة وصف كما رأينا من احد الاخوة في الموضوع الثاني حيث تطغى بعض الخلافات القديمة مع الدكتور وليد على حساب نقاش علمي والمسؤولية التي يحملها البعض!

يرد بعض الاشخاص من الدكتور وليد السيد ان "يطبطب" على الجميع وان يمتدح قبل ان ينقد! بمعتى ان يقوم بادخال العاطفة على حساب الجدية والالتزام والنقذ البناء الصريح دون مواربة تعبيرا عن فكرة وقناعته ومراجعاته.

اشكرك على وضع توضيح الدكتور وليد ورد الدكتور أكبر وأتمنى ان يسير النقاش بأسلوب حضاري وراقي كما تفعل انت بهذا الموضوع وتديره. تحياتي لك دكتور


----------



## البحث العلمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا اوجه شكري الخالص وتقديري للفاضل دكتور فيصل الشريف لحسن ادارته للموضوع

وقد استرعى انتباهي رد دكتور جميل اكبر والحقيقة هو رد يتصف بالعقلانية والتحضر في اختيار كلماته وذلك بصرف النظر عن المضمون او الفكرة او وجهة نظره فاختلاف الراي وعدم ضيق الصدربالنقد هام من اجل نهضة امتنا العربية وكما ذكر دكتور مشاري النعيم ان هناك ثلاث معضلات للنهضة ( النقد-التعليم-الممارسة) كان له الحق فيما ذكر.. وقدر التباين بين ثقافة العالم الغربي وثقافتنا فيما يتعلق بجزئية محددة هي رحابة الصدر للنقد, وهو اهم ادوات الفكر التي صنعت المجتمعات الغربية المتقدمة, و يوجه للكبار بنفس قدر توجيهه لمن هم اقل منهم اهمية وموقعا على خريطة الهرم الاجتماعي.

ومن وجهة نظري ان الانسان الذي يستطيع مد المجتمع بافكار متميزة وجديدة ولاتفتقد للاصالة حيث لايتصور خلق افكار من لاشئ...فهذا الانسان هو مبدع وهذا ماقدمه لنا دكتور وليد السيد من خلال فكره المتميز الذي نستفيد به من خلال مقالاته... وربما يكون هذا الابداع يحمل في طياته هجوم على بعض الافكار القديمة الثابتة والمتجمدة...ولذلك يطلب من الانسان المبدع والذي اتى بكل ماهو جديد ومميز ان يتحلى بالثبات والثقة لمواجهة العقول المشحونة بافكار اصبحت مستقرة في عقول اصحابها وخاصة الطلبة وهذا للاسف...ونعلم جميعا ان الموضوعية هي فضيلة انسانية تتعلق بالضمير العلمي والقيم الذاتية كما انها اصل من اصول البحث العلمي حيث ان البحث العلمي الاصيل يجب ان يتضمن افكارا جديدة تعد اضافة جديدة الى موضوع البحث وهذا مالمسناه في مقالات دكتور وليد السيد في جميع مقالاته فقد اضاف لنا الجديد ببراعته في ايصال الماضي بالحاضر بذكاء وموضوعية وحياد ونزاهة وامانة وعدم سيطرة الاعتبارات الشخصية على العلاقات العلمية وعدم الخضوع للمذاهب والمعتقدات والانفعالات... والحقيقة اي كاتب لايفعل ذلك لن يفيد بافكاره كثيرا...والكثير من المبدعين قد تعرضوا لمتاعب مثل اينشتاين بعد ان توصل لنظرية النسبية وما تلقاه من هجوم لافكاره من جانب زملائه العلماء, وماعاناه جاليليو عالم الرياضة وغيرهم الكثير من العلماء ان لم يكن جميعهم...

واخيرا احب ان اوضح للعضو جمال اللافي تعليقا على ماقد ذكره ان دكتور وليد يهدف للشهرة..!! فهذا غير صحيح لان دكتور وليد السيد غني عن التعريف وتنشر مقالاته في هذا المنتدى من بدايته ومن قبل تواجد جمال اللافي في هذا المنتدى..
اننا في انتظار التجديد والتجويد من الاساتذة الكرام....


تحياتي وشكري الخالص


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 سبتمبر 2010)

وجدت في الموضوع الاساس الذي طرحه المعماري المتميز / جمال اللافي ، رداً وافيا منه ذكر فيه بالامثلة ما يرغب ان يطرحه وسبب طرحه للموضوع ،، والحقيقة أنني انقله هنا لأن الموضوع بكامله هنا ، ويستطيع المستقصي ان يعود الى باقي تفاصيله من بدايته ،، وهو ما أهدف اليه من إعادة طرح الموضوع بالشكل الذي قمت به ،، رد الأستاذ جمال اللافي بنصه كله كان :



> *يبدو أن الدكتور فيصل الشريف فضّل المشاركة من خلال موضوع جديد مستقل يتناول هذه المقالات التي استعرض فيها الدكتور وليد السيد نقده لكتاب عمارة الأرض لمؤلفه جميل عبد القادر أكبر. وكأني به لم يعجبه المدخل الذي قدمت به موضوعي هذا فآثر فتح موضوعه المستقل لينأى بنفسه عما يكون قد فهمه من دواعي طرحي لهذا الموضوع.
> 
> ما يخشاه الدكتور فيصل هو نفسه الأمر الذي بتنا نخشاه نحن، وهو أن يتحول بعض الشخوص لمعصومين يحق لهم أن يصولوا ويجولوا دون أن يجدوا من يبصرهم بخطأهم أو يصحح لهم عثرتهم، دون أن ننزع عنهم حسن الظن بهم.
> 
> ...



وهو رد مفيد وضح فيه أن سبب عدم رضاه هو المدخل الهجومي الذي بدأ به الدكتور وليد السيد لأنه يرى ان في ذلك هدم للمنجزات العلمية في مجالات التأليف أو التعمير ،، وهو رأي يستحق الإشاده ، مع أنني أختلف معه قليلا ، في أننا على فرض سلمنا بأن مدخل الدكتور وليد كان هجومياً ، فمن الخطأ - في نظري - معالجة الحدة بالحدة ، هنا ستضيع الحجة ، لماذا لا نناقش الافكار التي طرحها الدكتور وليد مناقشة هادئه ، ونترك للقارئ المتفحص المتمعن فرصة الاستفادة أو الحكم على الافكار. ولنا في رد الدكتور جميل أكبر خير مثال في التركيز على الافكار في رده وتجاوز ما قد يفهمه الغير بالشخصنة او النقد الموجه.

أعتقد ان الافكار التي طرحها المعماري جمال في طرحه أعلاه جميلة جداً وفيها فائدة كبيرة لنا جميعا. وهي من المكملات التي نرغب في أن نراها هنا بعد ان استوفى الموضوع كل جوانبه متسلسلاً مفيدا. 

ما دعاني لطرح الموضوع هنا مرة أخرى ليس فقط المدخل الذي قدم به أخي جمال موضوعه والذي رأيت فيه توجيها مسبقا لفكر القارئ قبل أن يقرأ الموضوع ،، ولكن للنقص الذي رأيته في الاحاطة بجوانب الموضوع ، فقارئ لم يسمع عن الموضوع ، لا يستطيع أن يبني حكما محدداً قبل ان يرى الموضوع متكاملاً متسلسلاً مثل ماهو هنا ،، وهو ما اردت التوجه اليه ، متوقعا أن نبدأ نقاشا علميا للأفكار التي طرحها الدكتور وليد ، والتي يهدف من ورائها - كما ذكر - الى البدأ بمراجعة النصوص التي كُتبت عن المدينة العربية كجزء من مشروع يقوم به وهو لإعادة قراءة وتفكيك بنية المدينة العربية في سبيل الوصول الى تحليل دقيق يساعد الى تطويرها على اساس واضح لمتخذ القرار ،، ونحن لا نحسب ان هذه المشاريع نهائية كما يريد اصحابها ، ولكنها جزء من البحث العلمي - كما ذكر الدكتور جميل - تتراكم نتائجه ويكمل بعضها بعضا في سبيل الوصول الى النتائج المرجوة التي لا تفتأ تتطور وتتغير مع تغير الزمن وتقدم الدراسات وزيادة التركيز بالبحث والتقصي.


----------



## البحث العلمي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن لا نفهم أين الشخصنة فيما ذكره الأخ الفاضل جمال اللافي في النص الذي اقتبسه وأشار إليه باللون الأحمر؟ الدكتور وليد السيد حين يكتب جملة نقدية أرجو أن تلاحظوا جيدا أن يستعمل كلمات مثل (أعتقد) وكلمة (أزعم) والكلمتين ليس فيهما أي جزم أو تأكيد لأفكاره مطلقا ولا يقدمها على أنها حقائق مطلقة أبدا. بل هما تؤسسان لتقديم الأفكار بطريقة للقارئ فيها احترام لعقله بضرورة تأمل الأفكار ويترك للقارئ حرية تقبلها أو رفضها. وبالمقابل أرجو مراجعة رد الدكتور مصطفى أو الدكتور جميل أكبر أو حتى كتاب الدكتور جميل أكبر وعد المواضع التي وردت فيها هاتين الكلمتين؟؟؟ أظن أن القليل منها موجود إن لم تكن معدومة تماما؟؟ إذن من الذي يقدم أفكاره كحقائق ملزمة ومقدسة الدكتور وليد أم غيره؟؟؟ والعكس هو الصحيح تماما, فلو كتب الدكتور وليد الجمل التي أشار إليها زميلنا الفاضل جمال اللافي بدون وجود هذه الكلمات عندها يمكن ويحق لنا أن نقول أن الدكتور وليد يقدم لنا حقائق هو متعصب لها جدا ويحاول فرضها علينا كقوانين وحقائق كونية. وهاتين الكلمتين يقابلهما باللغة الإنجليزية وبلغة البحث العلمي الأكاديمي الشائع في العالم كله كلمتي

believe
و
argue

ولو فتح أي واحد منا أي ورقة أكاديمية غربية أو أي بحث أو كتاب مؤلفه غربي لوجد أن هذه هي أكثر الكلمات استعمالا وهي تعكس الموضوعية العلمية في تناول الأفكار وتعكس حرية الكاتب الشخصية في الإعتقاد بالفكرة قبل وأثناء تناوله لأفكار الباحثين الآخرين. وكيف يمكن أن تكون باحثا وليس ناقدا دون أن تراجع الأفكار السائدة ليس مراجعة وصفية وبطريقة مجاملة كالدارج؟ أفكار من ستتناول إذن؟ والعالم الغربي تدور الأفكار المتناولة في الكتب بدون توقف وتموت فكرة وتولد أخرى دوريا بينما في العالم العربي تتكلس الأفكار وتقدس النصوص ونقف عندها لعشرات السنين دون تناولها من قريب أوبعيد خوفا من الشخصنة التي يعتقد بها بعض من يقدس النصوص. أنظروا إلى السطر الإفتتاحي الأول الذي أشار إليه كارل بوبر في كتابه

objective Knowledge

والذي يشير إليه الدكتور جميل أكبر في رده على الدكتور وليد السيد, والذي ذكره الدكتور وليد أصلا قبل أعوام في أحد مقالاته عن مفهوم الزمن والعمارة حين تناول في افتتاحية مقاله أفكار كارل بوبر. يقول بوبر

I believe I have sorted out the problem of induction.

لاحظوا التركيز على كلمة

believe

فهذه الجملة في بداية الكتاب تماما كانت كالقنبلة في أوساط العلماء والمفكرين آنذاك ودار جدال كبير واتهم فيه بوبر بأبشع الإتهامات إذ أنها تهدم (فلسفة حدس الإتصال) السائدة وقد هدمتها فعلا وأصبحنا بعدها نؤمن بهذه الجملة الإفتتاحية الصارخة وأصبح بوبر عبقريا ويستشهد به كل الباحثين والمفكرين كلما أردنا أن نرجع للنظرية وخير مثال على ذلك ما ورد في افتتاحية الدكتور جميل أكبر في الرد على الدكتور وليد السيد. وإذا لم يعتقد الكاتب بأنه يقدم شيئا جديدا يؤمن به ويخالف به بعض الأفكار السائدة بدرجات سواء بسيطة أو كبيرة فلماذا يكتب إذن؟ هل تريدون مثلا أن يقول بعرض وصفي لهذا الكتاب وذاك الكتاب ويختم بالسلام؟ أصلا أطروحات المفكرين في العالم الغربي والأوراق والأبحاث العلمية ورسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة شرط قبولها وإجازتها الأساسي هو أن يقدم الباحث فكرة جديدة في بحثه وإلا يعتبر راسبا إن كان مجرد عرض سطحي ووصفي لما هو موجود. وطبعا يمكن زيادة الأفكار السائدة أو مراجعتها وتبقى للكاتب حرية الإختلاف أو الإتفاق كما يعتقد ويزعم, وليس المقصود هو فقط إعادة اجترار المعلومات كما نعاني من ذلك في العالم العربي, حيث تجد الكثير من الأوراق العلمية والأبحاث ورسائل الدكتوراة هي عرض وصفي لأفكار هذا وذاك ودون تحليل علمي أو موضوعي ويسعى الطالب لإرضاء مشرفه بالكثير من العمل وزيادة عدد صفحات البحث كي يحصل على علامة أكبر ويبين أنه راجع معلومات أكثر.

والدكتور فيصل الشريف بحياديته المتميزة والتي نشكره عليها في هذا المنتدى وبتوفير أرضية سليمة للقراء على اختلافهم يحرص وكما نلاحظ من مداخلاته القيمة على عدم تقديم عرض متحيز لتشتيت القارئ ويترك الحكم للقارئ بنفسه وهو الصواب والصحيح. ما نلاحظ بالمقابل هو المداخلات التي تريد نقل التحيز للقراء قبل حتى قراءة النقد. ألا يرى معنا القراء أنه من غير الإنصاف أن يقوم الأخ الفاضل جمال اللافي برفع مقال واحد فقط للدكتور وليد السيد من أصل خمسه ثم يعرض رد الدكتور ورد الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش الملئ بالشخصنة وبشكل مباشر بذكر الدكتور وليد السيد بالإسم في المقال والذي لا يمكن لقارئ منصف أن يتقبل الكلمات الجارحة به؟ هناك فرق كبير وصارخ بين أن تكتب للمجهول بدون توجيه العبارات بالإسم لشخص ما, وبين أن تنعت شخصا معينا بأوصافا مسيئة وأنت ترد عليه بإسمه في عنوان المقال؟؟ والقراء بوسعهم الحكم والمقارنة ولا يبقى إلا العمل الصالح ووجه الله الكريم


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن كسبنا عضواً علماً محاوراً جيدا إسمه البحث العلمي ،، هذه هي أحد فوائد الموضوع ، وهي فائدة تُضاف الى الفوائد الكثيرة التي وجدناها منه ،، أحيي البحث العلمي وأرحب به ، وآمل ان يساهم معنا في تحقيق بيئة تحاورية جادة نستفيد منها جميعا ،، وأقول .. دعونا من ما مضى ، ولنركز على المقالات الخمسة التي طرحها الدكتور وليد السيد ، ورد الاستاذ جميل أكبر ، والرد الاخير للدكتور وليد السيد ،، ومداخلات الاخوان الاخرى مثل مداخلات الدكتور مصطفى حموش ومداخلة الاخ العزيز جمال اللافي ،، ولنركز على التحليل بشكل منطقي بغية إستخلاص المعاني بما يُمكن ان يُنبه الاستاذ جميل الى بعض القصور ، او ينبه الدكتور وليد الى بعض الخطأ ، ولنتفق اننا في النهاية ننشد الخير والتطور للعلوم التي نمتهنها ونمارس اعمالها كل يوم ،، هذه الإثراءآت لا شك ان لها فائدة علينا وتجعلنا نفكر في امور حتى لو كنا نعرفها الا ان إختلاف الممارسات جعلنا لا نلتفت لها ،، والذكرى دائما تنفع المؤمنين. او ان نكون لا نعرفها وليكون هذا النقاش سببا في معرفتنا لها.

ولي عوده ،،


----------



## البحث العلمي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك دكتور فيصل

وانا على استعداد تام لاستكمال المناقشة العلمية بروح متاملة وتتبنى الحقائق التي تجد انها الاكثر صوابا دون ملل, لان الباحث لاينشئ اراء قطعية تماما في حالة ظهور حقائق جديدة تتسم بالصواب....ولذلك من اهم الصفات التي يجب ان يتحلى بها الباحث او الكاتب والانسان بصفة عامة هي المرونة التي تعد واحدة من صفات الباحث الناجح الذي يقبل بتعديل بعض ارائه وافكاره ليتجنب الوقوع في الخطأ...واريد ان اضيف ان الحياة تتطور وبالتالي هناك ازدياد لطرق الوصول للحقائق.. وليس من المنطقي ان يبقى الانسان حبيسا لمخزونه الماضي بل نحن في حاجة الى تحديث هذا المخزون بما يتوافق ومستجدات العصر المتجدد...واختلاف الراي بين العلماء الغاية منه في الاساس هو تقصي الحقائق ...وتعددية المناهج والفكر واختلاف الطرق لايلغي باي حال من الاحوال طبيعة الحقائق, وانما يزيدها وضوحا وتنوعا ويكشف عن زوايا مختلفة لرؤية حقيقة واحدة, وبذلك تزداد الحياء نماء وتطورا....


----------



## حسن مشهور (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس/ جمال اللافي ، الأخ الدكتور/ فيصل الشريف الكرام​ 
بداية أشكركما على إتاحة هذه الفرصة لي ولغيري من السادة الأعضاء للتعرف على عالمين جليلين (د. جميل-أو جمال- أكبر ، و د. وليد السيد) والذين ما كنت لأسمع بهما -والعيب في وليس فيهما لا سمح الله - لو لم يقم الأخ/ جمال اللافي بطرح هذا الموضوع .​ 
عتابي الوحيد على الأخ/ جمال اللافي - والعتاب وارد بين الإخوة - هو تصديه لهذا الموضوع الشائك ، والمغرق في التخصص ، دون سابق إنذار أو تعريف مبسط لأصل المشكلة .. ثم إنسحابه المفاجىء ورفعه لمداخلته لمجرد تصدي الدكتور/ فيصل الشريف لعرض وجة نظر تبدو للوهلة الأولى محايدة ، ولكنها تحمل بين مضامينها إقتناع بفكر وتوجه طرف على آخر . ولا أدعي معرفة أو أسعى هنا للكشف عن ضمائر الناس ، ولكنه إنطباع شخصي أدعو الله أن يكون خاطئاً .​ 
أعود لمداخلة الدكتور/ فيصل والتي طلب فيها :​ 



فيصل الشريف قال:


> وجدت في الموضوع الاساس الذي طرحه المعماري المتميز / جمال اللافي ، رداً وافيا منه ذكر فيه بالامثلة ما يرغب ان يطرحه وسبب طرحه للموضوع ،، ............................وهو رد مفيد وضح فيه أن سبب عدم رضاه هو المدخل الهجومي الذي بدأ به الدكتور وليد السيد لأنه يرى ان في ذلك هدم للمنجزات العلمية في مجالات التأليف أو التعمير ،، ...........................................، لماذا لا نناقش الافكار التي طرحها الدكتور وليد مناقشة هادئه ، ونترك للقارئ المتفحص المتمعن فرصة الاستفادة أو الحكم على الافكار.





فيصل الشريف قال:


> ما دعاني لطرح الموضوع هنا مرة أخرى ليس فقط المدخل الذي قدم به أخي جمال موضوعه والذي رأيت فيه توجيها مسبقا لفكر القارئ قبل أن يقرأ الموضوع ،، ولكن للنقص الذي رأيته في الاحاطة بجوانب الموضوع ، فقارئ لم يسمع عن الموضوع ، لا يستطيع أن يبني حكما محدداً قبل ان يرى الموضوع متكاملاً متسلسلاً مثل ما هو هنا ،، وهو ما اردت التوجه اليه ، متوقعا أن نبدأ نقاشا علميا للأفكار التي طرحها الدكتور وليد ، .​


 
ليسمح لي الأخ الدكتور/ فيصل الشريف .. فأنا لا أعتقد أنني بما أوتيت من علم - وهو قليل بلا شك - وفي ظل ما هو مطروح .. أستطيع أن أبني حكماً محدداً سواءاً بالسلب أو الإيجاب . فأنا لم تتح لي قراءة كتاب د. جميل أكبر لمعرفة ما يطرحه من أفكار أو ما توصل إليه من نتائج .​ 

آمل من باقي الإخوة الأعضاء المساهمة في الموضوع بإبداء رأيهم أياً كان . ​ 
ولكن تبقى بعض الأسئلة : هل نحن بصدد موضوع يبحث في علاقة وتأثير الإسلام كدين على التخطيط العمراني ؟ هل هناك ما يمكن تسميته بـ " المدينة الإسلامية " ، من وجهة نظر تخطيطية ؟​ 
والسؤال الأهم : ترى لماذا إنتظر الدكتور/ وليد السيد هذه المدة - قرابة عشرين عاماً - لينقد كتاب الدكتور/ جميل أكبر ، عمارة الأرض في الإسلام ؟​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم/ حسن مشهور والحديث للجميع

وصلتني رسالتين متشابهتين يستفسر فيهما صاحبيهما عن الأسباب التي دعتني لإغلاق موضوعي. عليه أحببت التوضيح للجميع.

بالنسبة للموضوع فقد قام الدكتور فيصل الشريف مشكورا بفتح موضوع جديد وضع فيه مقالات الدكتور وليد السيد ورد الدكتور جميل أكبر عليه، وقام بنقل مشاركة الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش بعد اقتطاع أجزاء منها، إضافة لمشاركتي الأخيرة، وعلل هذا الاقتطاع بأنه يريد أن يفتح باب النقاش حول ما جاء في مقالات الدكتور وليد والنأي بالموضوع عن المناوشات الجانبية.

وقد قررت بمحض إرادتي إغلاق الموضوع الأصلي، وإعداد رد على ما جاء في نقد الدكتور وليد من خلال الموضوع الذي فتحه الدكتور فيصل، وأنا بصدد تنقيحه وعرضه بعد مراجعته، وقد يأخذ مني هذا الأمر بعض الوقت لإنشغالي ببعض أمور التصميم والإشراف على تنفيذ عدة مباني.

عليه يمكنكم الرد من خلال الموضوع الجديد وتحديد موقفكم من مقالات الدكتور وليد، دون النظر للموضوع الأصلي الذي حسب اعتقادي جاء مبتورا ويفتقر للموضوعية في الطرح وتنقصه المصادر التي يستند عليها في طرحه، وهو ما استطاع تحقيقه الدكتور فيصل، والاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة، فلم أكن موفقا في عرض الموضوع، خصوصا أنني أخطأت في تحميل ملف لمسودة عرضي للموضوع بدلا من تحميل ملف نقض النقد للدكتور جميل أكبر، لأني أعطيت مسودتي نفس الأسم، فالتبس الأمر علي.

بالنسبة لي لا أنحاز إلاّ للحق وقد وجدت بعد أكثر من مراجعة لمقالات الدكتور وليد الكثير من التحامل على الدكتور جميل، وحاولت تبيان ذلك، ولكن رد المعني بالموضوع( د. جميل أكبر) في نقضه لنقد ( د. وليد السيد) لم يتطرق لا من قريب ولا من بعيد لتحامل الدكتور وليد عليه. وفي اعتقادي أن إصراري على التطرق إلى هذه النقاط تحديدا سيضعني في موقف لا أحسد عليه، وربما يفسر على غير محمله. وأنا أربو بنفسي أن أضعها حيث لا يجب أن تكون.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي حسن ،، أشكر لك مداخلتك ،، 
أود أن أوضح بعض ما جاء في مداخلتك من إنطباع دعوت الله ان يكون مخطئاً ، واُطمئنك يا صديقي انه ليس دقيقا ،، فأنا أعتز بإقتنائي لكتاب الدكتور جميل الدكتور ، وأختلف مع الدكتور وليد السيد في بعض اوجه نقده ،، لكنني لا يمكن أن اُصادر له حقه في ممارسة هذا النقد ،، الدكتور جميل أكبر إعترف ان هذا النقد قد سمعه مرارا بشكل شفهي - حسب ما اذكر مما قرأت في رده - أي ان الدكتور وليد ليس الوحيد الذي يرى ما يرى ، بل يتفق معه غيره ،، وعندما يكون النقد هادئا موجها مبررا ، فلا يمكن ان يُغضب ذو عقل ، بل يستفيد منه أو يصححه اذا رأى ان هناك ما يستحق التصويب ،، لماذا ننقل كل مناقشاتنا وحوارتنا كأنها معارك شخصية يجب ان ينتصر فيها طرف ويخسر آخر ،، هذا رأيي ، فأنا لا أنحاز ولكنني اوضح ، وما يهمني الا ان نستفيد جميعا ...
ذكرت يا صديقي انك لا تستطيع بناء رأي محايد لأنك لم تطلع على الكتاب ، وانا بحق أنصحك بإقتنائه ،، فهو كتاب رائع يمهد لبداية قويه ويعتبر مرجعا هاما. 
مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أسجل رفضي للدعاوى الباطلة والتي تعتمد على آراء شخصية يحاول مروجوها إلى نفي دور الشريعة كعامل ' ناظم' وفاعل وحاضر ومؤثر، في تشكيل البيئة العمرانية. دون سند أو دليل شرعي، وهم من هذا المقام يعيدون تمثيل أدوار المستشرقين الغربيين الذين نحو نحوهم في كتاباتهم عن تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية ونفي القصد عن علماء المسلمين في محاولاتهم لاستنباط الأحكام الشرعية من نصوص القرآن والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة التي تدعو لعمارة الأرض، وهو أقرب ما يوصف به أنه محاولة لتهميش دور الإسلام في الارتقاء بالمجتمعات الإسلامية وتأثيره على تطور الحضارة الإنسانية. وهي في أسوأ الظروف دعوة صوفية تنحو بالدين منحى تعبديا خالصا ليس له شأن أو تأثير أو دور في صياغة الحياة.

وأعتقد أنه من الأجدى لو سخرت هذه الأقلام التي تدعي نسبتها إلى الفكر الإسلامي لنقد النظريات الغربية المعاصرة وإبراز المغالطات التي جاءت بها، وهدم أركان نظرية التفكيك قبل أن تقوم هي بهدم أركان الفضيلة وإعلاء الشاذ والمحضور والمحرم وسن القوانين التي تشرعنها وتحميها وإدخالها في دائرة الحرية الشخصية بدلا من أن تقوّمها أو تردعها. وأن تعمد هذه الأقلام إلى ضحد إفتراءات هذه النظريات وكشف أباطيلها المزعومة حول دور الدين في تخدير الشعوب وتجهيلها. 

وأن نوجه جهودنا ونسخر إمكاناتنا للإرتقاء بأمتنا وإخراجها من مستنقع التيه و الضياع والتبعية للأفكار الدخيلة- المغلوطة والهدامة- والتي إعتادت على تقبل كل ما تأتي به هذه النظريات على أنه مسلّمات لا تقبل الجدل ولا تستدعي النقد أو النقض. بدلا من أن نسهم بدورنا في زيادة هذا التشتت والضياع وإطفاء كل شمعة توقد هنا أو هناك لتعطينا بصيصا من نور يمكننا من خلاله تلمس طريقنا ومعرفة اتجاهنا الصحيح وبالتالي السير بثقة وثبات نحو البناء والتعمير.


----------



## مبارك الخطيب (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*المجادلات حول مراجعة كتاب "عمارة الأرض"*

الحقيقة أن مناقشات الدكتور وليد السيد النقدية حول كتاب الدكتور جميل أكبر "عمارة الأرض فى الإسلام" عكست ثقافة ووعى الناقد وثراءه الفكرى فى هذا الجانب. لقد تصدر الكتاب المعنى المكتبات العربية ردحا من الزمن دون أن تكون هناك مراجعة نقدية موضوعية ل’نظرية وتأويلات’ المؤلف حول الآليات التى ضبطت ونظمت البيئات المشيدة فى المجتمعات الإسلامية قديما. وهى إجتهادات تخضع بل ريب للمناقشة والنقد والحوار حولها. وكما قال الإمام مالك (رحمه الله) عندما كان يدرس فى مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال قولته المشهورة وهو يشير إلى القبر الشريف قبر المصطفى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه حيث قال( كل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر)).
إن الهجوم على كتابات الدكتور وليد ، وتجريمه لا اجد لها تفسيرا إلا كونها إنفعالات عاطفية تنم عن جهل مقنع. 
أدعوا من هذا المنبر العامى والثقافى جميع من انتفضوا لنصرة الكتاب ومؤلفه، أن يقرؤا مناقشات وحورات الدكتور وليد برويّه وحكمة وأفق واسع بعيدا عن التشنجات والحمّيه الغير متحضره، والتى قد تفضى بصاحبها -لا قدرالله- إلى تقديس الأشخاص والأقوال والإجتهادات ، وبيننا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله.
اللهم إهدنا إلى مختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يبدو واضحا يا أخ مبارك الخطيب أنك من تلاميذ ومريدي مدرسة الانتقاص من قدر الآخرين ووسمهم بالجهل، وهو ما ينم عن عقلية فاسدة تتستر بالنقد العلمي لتمرر حالة مرضية نرجسية، نخشى لو تركنا لها الحبل على الغارب أن تتمادى حتى تصبح منهجا يفسد علينا حراكنا المعماري على الساحة العربية كما أفسد الساسة علينا حياتنا اليومية.

حاولت أن أتجاوز عن قناعتي بتعمد الدكتور وليد في نقده لكتاب عمارة الأرض الإساءة بطريقة أو أخرى ليس للدكتور جميل أكبر بل لكل من أسهم في دعم المكتبة المعمارية العربية بالكثير من المراجع الإسلامية التي تهتم بتأصيل العمارة العربية وردها إلى المنبع والمنهج الصحيح. وحاولت أن أفتح صفحة جديدة مع الدكتور فيصل الشريف لإدارة حوار علمي منهجي. ولكن يبدو أن هناك من لا يعجبه هذا المنهج العلمي ويحب أن يقودنا إلى النزول إلى مدارك الإسفاف والتجريح، لغاية في نفسه المريضة.

على كل حال سأضطر لاستخدام صلاحياتي في الإشراف لحذف المشاركات التي لا ترتقي لمستوى الطرح الذي قدمه الدكتور فيصل الشريف وبعض المشاركين.


----------



## البحث العلمي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*إزدواجية معايير أين الإدارة؟؟؟*

مهلا على رسلك يا أخ جمال اللافي ولتحترم عقول القراء قليلا. أين تذهب؟ لا يمكن أن تكون مشرفا على الموقع وأنت تهاجم هذا وتشبعنا في الموقع بآراءك الشخصية وتريد أن تمارس صلاحيتك على الأعضاء بحق وبدون حق وتطلق التسميات والنعوت والإعتقادات الشخصية جزافا؟ أين الخطأ فيما قاله الأخ الخطيب؟ ناقشنا بموضوعية رجاء بدون استخدام الألفاظ التي تستخدمها فهذا الموقع لمناقشة الأفكار وليس للنزول لهذا المستوى من الشخصنة والكلام عن تحامل هذا وتعصب ذلك؟ رجاء احترام مسؤوليتك بالموقع قليلا ورجاء احترام عقولنا. 

المشرف على الموقع يجب أولا وأخيرا أن يكون محايدا وأن يتجنب قد المستطاع حتى التعليق إن كان يحترم موقعه, والدكتور فيصل الشريف جزاه الله خيرا كان لنا خير مثال وأعاد الأمور لنصابها مشكورا ويترك الحكم للقارئ وأنت تعيدنا للمربع الأول بتعليقاتك والتي تكاد تكون أكثر من أي عضو آخر. وإن لم تعجبك ملاحظتي هذه فمارس صلاحياتك واشطبها. وشكرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،

كنت أود أن أعود لحديث الاخ حسن حسن مشهور والتعليق مرة ثانية على بعض جوانبه خصوصا فيما يتعلق ببعد المدة بين صدور الكتاب وتجديد النقد له ،، وهو سؤال سوف اوجهه للدكترو وليد ، فلربما لديه توضيح لذلك ،، كما كنت اود ان اعلق على مداخلة الاخ جمال اللافي الاولى حول ما يعتقده من تأكيد دور المستشرقين بتوجيه سهام النقد لاذعة على كل ماهو إسلامي او يوصف بالاسلاميه والانبهار بما يقولون وبما ينشرون .. لكنني رأيت رجه الغاضب على الاخ مبارك ، فإنزعجت كثيراً ،، إنزعجت لأمرين ،، الأول : لأنني أعرف الاخ جمال , اعرف قيمته ومكانته التي حفرها معنا هنا بمشاركاته الجاده الهادفه ، وأعرف كريم أخلاقه وأهدافه الساميه ، ولو أن لم يسعفني الحظ بمقابلته حتى الآن ،، والثاني : أننا عدنا من جديد الى حدة النقاش التي تُخرجنا عن الموضوع وتجعلنا بدل أن نتقدم ، نعود للوراء.

آمل من الجميع أن يناقشوا الموضوع بشكل هادئ ، وأن نبتعد كلياً على التركيز على الأشخاص مهما كانوا ، سواء وافقونا فيما نرى أم إختلفوا معنا ، وان نقوم بمناقشة آرائهم والتركيز على ما يقولون ، نحن بهكذا رؤية ننشر ونؤسس لأدب الحوار الذي يخرج في النهاية بنتيجه نستفيد منها ، حتى لو كانت النتيجة فقط تعارفنا وتطوير معارفنا فيما بيننا ،، وأكاد أكون متأكداً أن هناك من يتابع هذا الموضوع بدقه من الطلاب والممارسين من من يهمهم أن يخرج هذا النقاش بنتيجه ،، ومع أن العلوم الإنسانسة والاجتماعية بشكل عام تبقي محل سجال وإختلاف في الرأي والنظرية ، إلا أن ذلك لا يعني أن البحث والتطوير والنقد والنقاش لا يفيد شيئا ، ولكنه اساس - في نظري - لتطور هذه العلوم وتقدمها وربما إستمراريتها. وقاعدة (رأيي خطأ يحتمل الصواب ورأي غيري صواب يحتمل الخطأ) تعبر عن تواضع العلماء وتجردهم وتركيزهم على الفائده فقط ، الفائدة لأنفسهم ولعموم الناس. كما تعبر عن أيضاً عن أن المهم هو أن الاقتناع بالرأي ، بالمبررات ، بالأسباب ، بطريقة الوصول الى النتيجة ... وهكذا.

ليس من إسلوبي حذف المشاركات ، لأنها حق لأصحابها تُعبر عنهم ، ويعرفهم الناس من خلالها ،، إلا ما كان منها خارجا عن الأدب ،، ومن هنا أختلف مع الاخ العزيز جمال اللافي في أن حقوقنا كمشرفين يجب أن تكون في الحذف فقط ،، لكنها يجب ان تظهر في إدارة الحوار وتوجيهه الى محاولة الحصول على النتائج. وهو ما نؤكد عليه في هذا الملتقى ، لذلك نحاول في البداية ان نركز على ان الهدف هو مناقشة الافكار ، والافكار فقط. وأن نبتعد عن توجيه الالفاظ التي لا نرضاها على انفسنا الى غيرنا ،، فقد جاء في الحديث المتفق عليه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: استأذن رجل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم فقالل: (( ائذنوا له فبئس رجل العشيرة هو )) فلما دخل ألان له القول حتى إن له عنده منزلة، فلما خرج قلت له: لما دخل قلت الذي قلت ثم ألنت له فقال: (( يا عائشة، إن شر الناس منزلة عند الله يوم القيامة من تركه الناس اتقاء فحشه )). وفي الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ، صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )).

سأعود لأصل الموضوع مرة أخرى ، وللجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مبارك الخطيب قال:


> الحقيقة أن مناقشات الدكتور وليد السيد النقدية حول كتاب الدكتور جميل أكبر "عمارة الأرض فى الإسلام" عكست ثقافة ووعى الناقد وثراءه الفكرى فى هذا الجانب. لقد تصدر الكتاب المعنى المكتبات العربية ردحا من الزمن دون أن تكون هناك مراجعة نقدية موضوعية ل’نظرية وتأويلات’ المؤلف حول الآليات التى ضبطت ونظمت البيئات المشيدة فى المجتمعات الإسلامية قديما. وهى إجتهادات تخضع بل ريب للمناقشة والنقد والحوار حولها. وكما قال الإمام مالك (رحمه الله) عندما كان يدرس فى مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال قولته المشهورة وهو يشير إلى القبر الشريف قبر المصطفى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه حيث قال( كل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر)).
> إن الهجوم على كتابات الدكتور وليد ، وتجريمه لا اجد لها تفسيرا إلا كونها إنفعالات عاطفية تنم عن جهل مقنع.
> أدعوا من هذا المنبر العامى والثقافى جميع من انتفضوا لنصرة الكتاب ومؤلفه، أن يقرؤا مناقشات وحورات الدكتور وليد برويّه وحكمة وأفق واسع بعيدا عن التشنجات والحمّيه الغير متحضره، والتى قد تفضى بصاحبها -لا قدرالله- إلى تقديس الأشخاص والأقوال والإجتهادات ، وبيننا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله.
> اللهم إهدنا إلى مختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك



وأنا أيضا أقول لك يا أخي" البحث العلمي على رسلك، فمن يصف المخالفين بالجهل المقنع، والذي يريد أن يصف إجتهادات الآخرين وسعيهم لتأصيل القيم الحضارية للعمارة الإسلامية بأنها مثيرة للجدل ومغلوطة، يجب عليه أن يتحمل التعاطي معه بهذا السياق، فما دمنا في محل التخطئ والاتهام بالجهل، فسيذهب الحوار هنا إلى أبعد من ذلك.

وقد أقررت بسرعة استعجالي في طرح موضوعي وقمت بحذفه عن طيب خاطر محصنا بثقتي في نفسي وانحيازا لرغبة الدكتور فيصل في قيادة الموضوع نحو الحوار الهادف، وقد طلب أن تتم مناقشة ما ورد في كتاب الدكتور جميل أكبر" عمارة الأرض في الإسلام" وما جاء في مقالات الدكتور وليد السيد في نقده لهذا الكتاب. ونحن جميعا بموافقتنا على المشاركة في إثراء الحوار نقدم دعما لهما معا.

فأرجو من الجميع إن أرادوا إثراء الحوار أن يركزوا على مناقشة الأفكار حقا والبعد عن دس السم في الدسم تحت مسمى البحث العلمي أو النقد المعماري.

فإذا خلت المناقشات من المغالطات والنيل من الأشخاص، فنرحب جميعنا بهذا الحوار وفي حالة دخول بعض الأعضاء الجدد ليتولوا الانحياز للبعض على حساب الآخرين، فلسنا من المغفلين كي تمر علينا مثل هذه الأمور.

وأخيرا، أخي" البحث العلمي" أنصحك بالتركيز على البحث العلمي المنهجي في مشاركاتك، لأنني شخصيا أصبحت متحمسا فعلا لإثراء الموضوع ولو بمتابعتي له، والاستفادة من المشاركات التي أعتقد أننا جميعا سنتعلم منها الكثير والكثير إذا سارت في سياقها الصحيح. وبطبيعتي لا أتحسس من مدح أي مجتهد والثناء عليه ومن بعد مناقشته بكل موضوعية فيما قدم وتبيان أوجه القصور في طرحه، وهذا ما تعلمته من أخلاق نبي الإسلام عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام .

وفي المقابل يستفزني الاستخفاف بالآخرين والانتقاص من قدرهم بحجة الموضوعية والعقلانية وأن النقد لا يترك مجالا للعاطفة والطبطبة على ظهور الآخرين على حساب الجدية والإلتزام. 

وإن كنا حقا نطمح للجدية فلتكن مناقشاتنا منحازة للأخلاق ما دمنا بصدد المحاورة في الإسلام ودوره في صياغة أوجه الحضارة الإسلامية المختلفة.

وإذا كانت هناك خلافات جانبية قديمة أو جديدة بين البعض، فلا أظن أنني كنت طرفا فيها أو منحازا لإحداها على حساب قناعاتي ومبادئي الإسلامية، ولا أحب أن أكون طرفا فيها. وسحبي لموضوعي الأول وسرعة إغلاقه تؤكد مصداقية ذلك.

وأخيرا، ما أملكه من صلاحيات في هذا الموقع تجعلني قادر على الرد أكثر من رغبتي في الإقصاء والحذف. وهو ما فعلته.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أعتقد أنني قد أوضحت مقاصدي، دكتور فيصل، وقد كنا نحن الإثنين نعد الرد في وقت واحد ونزلت المشاركتين في وقت واحد.


----------



## حسن مشهور (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ/ جمال اللافي المحترم
شكراً على التوضيح .. وشكراً مرة أخرى على مراجعتك لموقفك والتي تنم عن شجاعة وسمو أخلاق ليس غريباً عليك .
أرجو منك أخي الكريم التروي في إنتقاءك للكلمات عند تناولك لتعقيبات الزملاء على الموضوع كي لا نخرج عن السياق .. الذي لازلت أبحث عن بدايته ، حيث إستفسرت في مداخلتي السابقة عن: هل نحن بصدد موضوع يبحث في علاقة وتأثير الإسلام على تخطيط المدن ؟
نصحني الزميل الدكتور/ فيصل الشريف بإقتناء الكتاب ، وبالطبع قراءته كي ألحق بالركب .. وربما أمكنني حينها الخروج برأي ما فيما هو مطروح للنقاش ، وهذه نتيجة مغرقة في التفاؤل بل ومشكوك فيها. 
مشكلتي أن هذا الحل سيأخذ منّي بعض الوقت . هل ستنتـظروني يا ترى ؟ أحذر من الآن .. سيطول إنتظاركم .
كنت أتمنى أن تقوم أخي جمال - أو د. فيصل - بعرض ملخص للأفكار أو النتائج التي توصل إليها الدكتور/ جميل أكبر ، والتي لم ترق للدكتور/ وليد السيد فسارع لدحضها ونقدها .
لست مهتماً الآن بطريقة أو أسلوب الدكتور/ وليد في نقده للكتاب .. أريد -وغيري كثيرون على ما أظن- معرفة أصل الموضوع الخلافي ؟ على ماذا إختلف الدكاترة ؟



جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> ....وصلتني رسالتين متشابهتين يستفسر فيهما صاحبيهما عن الأسباب التي دعتني لإغلاق موضوعي. عليه أحببت التوضيح للجميع.
> 
> ......وقد قررت بمحض إرادتي إغلاق الموضوع الأصلي، وإعداد رد على ما جاء في نقد الدكتور وليد من خلال الموضوع الذي فتحه الدكتور فيصل، وأنا بصدد تنقيحه وعرضه بعد مراجعته،....
> 
> ...


 
شكراً أخ/ جمال مرة أخرى على هذا التواضع
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## البحث العلمي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ملاحظة*



جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> يبدو واضحا يا أخ مبارك الخطيب أنك من تلاميذ ومريدي مدرسة الانتقاص من قدر الآخرين ووسمهم بالجهل، وهو ما ينم عن عقلية فاسدة تتستر بالنقد العلمي لتمرر حالة مرضية نرجسية، نخشى لو تركنا لها الحبل على الغارب أن تتمادى حتى تصبح منهجا يفسد علينا حراكنا المعماري على الساحة العربية كما أفسد الساسة علينا حياتنا اليومية.
> 
> حاولت أن أتجاوز عن قناعتي بتعمد الدكتور وليد في نقده لكتاب عمارة الأرض الإساءة بطريقة أو أخرى ليس للدكتور جميل أكبر بل لكل من أسهم في دعم المكتبة المعمارية العربية بالكثير من المراجع الإسلامية التي تهتم بتأصيل العمارة العربية وردها إلى المنبع والمنهج الصحيح. وحاولت أن أفتح صفحة جديدة مع الدكتور فيصل الشريف لإدارة حوار علمي منهجي. ولكن يبدو أن هناك من لا يعجبه هذا المنهج العلمي ويحب أن يقودنا إلى النزول إلى مدارك الإسفاف والتجريح، لغاية في نفسه المريضة.
> 
> على كل حال سأضطر لاستخدام صلاحياتي في الإشراف لحذف المشاركات التي لا ترتقي لمستوى الطرح الذي قدمه الدكتور فيصل الشريف وبعض المشاركين.


 

عندما أقرأ مثل هذه التعليقات من مشرف بالموقع أشك أن ما يكتبه الدكتور وليد بلغة عربية سليمة يصل لأفهام الكثيرين. معذرة يا أخ جمال الدكتور وليد يكتب بلغة عربية سلسة ومفهومة وأنا كغيري نتابع باهتمام وتمعن كل كلمة يكتبها والتعميم بهذه الطريقة الإنشائية من قبلك له دلالات كبيرة. لا أظن أنك قرأت له مقالة (الإسلاموية مقابل الإسلامية) والتي نشرها في مؤتمر علمي مؤخرا. أرجو أن ترجع للورقة المذكورة وستعرف مدى سطحية هذه الملاحظات التي تكتبها. وبصراحة أظن أنه من غير الإنصاف أن نتعب القراء الأذكياء بالكثير من الملاحظات المتكررة التي تنم عن عدم فهم للغة العربية وكأنه لا عمل لنا سوى توضيح الكلمات الواضحة في نصوص الدكتور وليد وتفسيرها بعد أن يتم اقتباسها وإعادة اقتباسها وتلوينها بألوان حمراء وصفراء. هذا ليس مناقشة للأفكار مطلقا ولكنه أشبه ما يكون تفكير شخص معين بصوت مرتفع على جمهور يجلس في استاد رياضي.

أنا قناعتي الشخصية بقراءة مجمل ما كتبته مؤخرا ملاحظات أنك متحامل جدا وغير موضوعي مع الإحترام لشخصك فلا أعرفك, لكن كلماتك وطريقة كتابتك توصل القارئ لهذه النتيجة. الدليل على ذلك النص المقتبس أعلاه ردا على الأخ الخطيب. أنظروا لمستوى الهجوم والتجريح والكلمات على ملاحظة قالها الأخ الخطيب وكأن الفاضل جمال يجلس لكل من تسول له نفسه التعليق بالمرصاد. وعلى افتراض أن الخطيب أخطأ فهل تقابل الخطأ بخطأ أكبر منه. أنظروا للكلمات ولمستوى التجريح بكلامات نرجسية ومريضة ومدرسة انتقاص, يا جماعة بيكفي زهقنا احترموا عقولنا شوي وناقشوا شوية أفكار وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*استفسار عن بتر مشاركة*

الأخ الفاضل د/فيصل الشريف السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و بعد 

أكتب لكم بعد أن اطلعت على بعض ما نشر في موقع المهندسين العرب الذين تشرفون على إحدى أركانه. و قد تكون هذه فرصة للتعارف معكم و مع رواد الموقع، رغم ما سبقها من صرير أقلام الردود و الردود على الردود، ثم الانتصار لهذا أو ذلك. 

فقد دخلت في حرب كلامية مع الدكتور وليد، لا لشيء و لا لنقد إلا لأنه تطاول على مجال بحث أفنيت جزءا كبيرا من عمري في بنائه و الاختصاص فيه و نشرت فيه كتبا و مقالات محكمة يمكنكم العودة إليها، و يا ليته أبان لنا أخطاءنا و هدانا لأحسن منه فنتخذه مرجعا فكريا لنا، حيث أن كل نقده للعمران الإسلامي يصب في خانة الاستحقار -انحطاط، دروشة، تخلف- لكل من يكتب في علاقة الشريعة بالعمران. و قد كانت لي معه جولات في الرد على مجموعة سابقة من مقالات نشرها في القدس العربي، و هي مثبتة والحمد لله في مواقع أخرى و قد أرسلتها إلى نفس الجريدة فرفضت نشرها بحجة الطول مع أنها بنفس طول مقالاته! 

ما أرجوه منك يا أخي فيصل رغم ما ابتدرته من بتر مقالتي التي أرسلت إلي موقعكم لتنشر أول مرة بذريعة التشخيص في النقد، ليس الوقوف بجانبي، فلكم الحق في اختيار الرأي الأكثر صوابا في نظركم، لكني أرجو منكم العودة إلى مقالة الدكتور وليد الأولى و عدّ الكلمات النابية التي حوتها في حق الدكتور جميل بداية –التخبط، التردي، الانحطاط الفكري، الدروشة الفكرية، تجارة في العقار باسم العلم، ثم سحبه الحكم الجزافي على كل من يؤمن بوجود فقه للعمران الإسلامي ، و كأن وراء الشجرة أكمة. فأنا بالمناسبة نشرت كتابين تحت هذا المسمى و لي مقالات محكمة باللغات الثلاث خصصتها لتحليل الثنائية شريعة-عمران مما يجعلني ضمنيا تحت مرمى نيرانه. 

تتبعت في مقالته الأولى مصطلحات علمية غير سليمة تنم عن عدم الإلمام بمعناها الاصطلاحي الدقيق، وذلك مثل مقاصد الشريعة، و النوازل و الإقطاعية، فناقشتها بحكم تخصصي في المجال المذكور. فهل تجدون أشياء كهذه لا تناسب الموقع؟ فإن وجدتم بعد التحقيق أي شيء غير صحيح فأنا مستعد للاعتذار له ولكم أمام الملأ و برسالة خطية. 

ما دفعني إلى الكتابة بالخصوص هو اقتطاع أجزاء من مقالتي و الاستشهاد بها في صالح الدكتور وليد، و ضد عمل الدكتور جميل و هو ما لا أرضاه. فأنا أرسلت هذه المقاطع ضمن مقال متكامل و أسلوب متوازن أبين فيه كيف يمكن نقد الدكتور جميل و الذي قمت به منذ 1999 في مقالات علمية محكمة. أما أن يأتي هذا الاقتطاع من الجهة الإدارية و دون استشارتي فهذا نوع من التحيز الذي لا يشجعني على الاستمرار في الكتابة للموقع و قلة احترافية في التعامل مع إنتاج الآخرين. و لذلك فإني أرجو إما وضع المقالة كاملة و تحميلي مسؤولية كتابتها و تبرئة الموقع منها إن أردتم و إظهار مساوئي للقارئ و له أن يحكم علي، أو أن تفسحوا لي المجال لإعادة كتابتها و تشيروا إلى ما لا يرضيكم فيها –و هذا تواضع مني- . و في أسوأ الحالات أن تحذفوا مشاركتي المبتورة و المقاطع التي أخذتموها للاستشهاد بها و تحذفوا اسمي و ذكري في تعليقكم على مقالتي التي هي أصلا غير موجودة في الموقع! أرجو من الله أن نتجاوز هذه الفترات الحساسة و أن تكون بيننا صداقة علمية و أخوية و أن نعمل لما فيه الخير و العلم و الحكمة. و أن يكون نقدنا دون تنقيص من حقوق الآخرين. 

كلمة أخيرة في حق الإخوة المشاركين و "الأخوات" المشاركات، فما يزعجني شخصيا هو المعاملة مع بعض الأشباح و أعني بذلك تلك الأسماء المستعارة "البحث الأكاديمي" و "القارئ الرزين" و "المحقق كونان" التي توحي بنوع من التستر و قلة الشجاعة الأدبية، و الانفصام الشخصي الذي يسمح للإنسان أن يكون له وجه خفي و وجه جلي. فالموقع موقع علمي و المناقشات تدخل في إطار أكاديمي، و لسنا بصدد تحضير لانقلاب عسكري أو خطبة نكاح، أو زواج سري. فيجب على من له رأي علمي أن يعرف به و يعرف الناس بنفسه و يتحمل مسؤوليته في هذه الدنيا و في الآخرة، و لا يتحدث من وراء الحجاب الذي خصص به الله تعالى نساء النبي و ذوات الخدور. 

أخوكم مصطفى بن حموش​أستاذ مشارك بجامعة البحرين


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بداية،
الحمد لله أنني أحرص دائما على الكتابة بإسمي الحقيقي ولا أتستر خلف معرفات مبهمة، وأتحمل مسؤولية كل كلمة أكتبها، والحمد لله أن لي مشاركات عديدة بدأت منذ العام 2003 في هذا الملتقى، ولست بجديد يدخل ليستنفد أغراض موضوع محدد ثم لا نرى له بعد ذلك وجودا أو نلمس له تأثيرا في أوجه حياة شعوبنا، اللهمّ التكالب على الدنيا وزخارفها.

والحمد لله أكثر أنني أحب الناس في الله وأبغضهم في الله، والحمد لله أنني لا أدّعي ما لا أؤمن به، والحمد لله أنني أقول ما أؤمن به وأدافع عنه بكل ما أوتيت من حجة، والحمد لله أنه ليست لي مصالح دنيوية أتهافت عليها أو أخشى فقدها، وأحمد الله على ضعفي كي أخضع لله وحده، وعلى قوتي كي أعمل على إعلاء كلمته. ولا نزكي أنفسنا على الله، فهو بنا عليم خبير.

وقبل أن أنطلق أحب التنويه إلى أن الكلام الذي ذكرته سابقا وما سيأتي لاحقا، عام وغير موجه لشخص بعينه.

وبعد،
سأحاول الرد في نقاط محددة على خلاصة ما وصلنا إليه في موضوع حمل الكثير من المفارقات:
•	البعض هنا تستفزه كلمة مني كتبتها في معرض الاستنكار على كلمات استفزازية عرضها هو أو البعض الآخر في مشاركته، وهي مفارقة عجيبة، يريدون منا أن نبلع ما لا يستسيغونه هم.

•	بعض مشاركاتي قد تأخذ الطابع الإنشائي( وأنا أقرّ بذلك)، وذلك لأن المقالات والمشاركات المطروحة لم تدخل بعد حيز البحث العلمي المنهجي الذي ينادي به البعض. 

•	اعتدت أيضا على تكرار بعض النقاط والملاحظات والتوجيهات رغم وضوحها، لأن البعض يحب أن يكرر منطقه السقيم ويصر على الإساءة والتجريح لرموز إجتهدت وبكل إخلاص في أن تسخر فكرها وما هداها الله إليه من قدرات تحليلية وتعبيرية، وتسفيه المجتهدين والعاملين في مجالات البحث العلمي أو التنظير أو كتابة المقالات التعريفية أو التوعوية من باب( أضعف الإيمان) بهدف الارتقاء بأمتنا وإحياء مجدها الماضي والحاضر ودفعها نحو الأمام بخطى واثقة وليست مترنحة وتصحيح ما اعترى منهجها الفكري من إضطراب والتباس وانحراف.

•	لم نستغرب تهافت الليبراليين والعلمانيين والملحدين والعملاء في سعيهم لنقض عرى الإسلام وتجريده من كل مقوماته وركنه على الرف تحت دعاوى فصل الدين عن الدولة وعن السياسة وعن الاقتصاد وعن كل مناحي الحياة، ولكننا نتعجب ممن ينتسب للإسلام كيف يجند قلمه وفكره لينقض عرى العلاقة بين الإسلام كمنهج والعلم كوسيلة لتحقيق رقي البشر من خلال جملة الإنجازات المادية التي حققها هذا الدين على يد علماء تقدموا لهذا الأمر من خلال استنادهم على الاستدلال والاستنباط للأحكام الشرعية وعرضها على المنهج البحثي العلمي العقلي المبني على التأمل في الكون وفي خلق الله، والتجريبي المبنى على المشاهدة والاستطلاع، الذي قدمّ لنا إنجازات عظيمة أسهمت في الارتقاء بالحضارة الإنسانية وامتداد تأثيره البيّن على الحضارة المعاصرة.

•	لم يسترشد مدعي البحث العلمي والنقد المنهجي بمصادر التشريع الإسلامي لنفي العلاقة بين الإسلام والمنجزات الحضارية الإسلامية في مجالات العمارة( تحديدا) ، كي نرفق لهم دلائل من القرآن والسنة التي تنقض ما يدعون، لقناعتي بأن من ينحى منحى الهدم( تحت ستار الإسلام) لا يقتنع بالدلائل الشرعية، إلاّ إذا هداه الله إلى ذلك، ونترك أمره لمن يعلم سريرة نفسه، ونكتفي بحسن الظن به.

•	عرفنا جميعنا منذ بداية تأسيس الدولة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة صنفا جعل لهم القرآن الكريم سورة خاصة بهم- لشدة تأثيرهم وخطورتهم على الإسلام والمسلمين- تعرفنا بخصالهم وفعالهم وهم صنف المنافقين، الذين يظهرون ما لا يبطنون، ويكيدون للإسلام من داخل قلاعه الحصينة، ليفتحوا فيها ثغرة وربما ثغرات ينفذ من خلالها العدو. وهؤلاء أشد ما نخشاه على أنفسنا وأبنائنا طلاب العمارة والفنون، لأنهم سيتعلمون أدوات الهدم بدلا من البناء والتعمير، ويتحولون إلى طابور خامس ينهك ما تبقى من جسد الأمة المترهل. 

أنصح نفسي والجميع- إن كانوا يعتقدون أنهم على خير- بإثراء الفكر المعماري الإسلامي بأن يسخروا منحة الله عليهم من مصابرة على طلب العلم والتمعن في متون الكتب والمراجع، وقدرة على النقد والكتابة العلمية" وليس الإنشائية"، وأن يسخّروا أعمارهم القصيرة في الدفاع عن الإسلام الذي يدعون الانتساب إليه ضد النظريات والأفكار الضالة والهدامة التي أصبحت المنهج المسيطر على مؤسسات التعليم المعماري( وهو أضعف الإيمان)، نقدا ينبري لكل ما فيها من إنحرافات عقدية وأخلاقية وتسفيه للقيم التي جاء من أجلها الإسلام ودعا إليها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

وأخيرا/ 
نختلف أو نتفق في وجهات النظر ونتفرق بين زوايا الاجتهاد وتتشعب بنا مجالات البحث والاهتمام وتتنوع أدواتنا التعبيرية مثلما تتفاوت قدراتنا الإبداعية، ولكن شئ واحد لا نستطيع الاختلاف حوله- إلى جانب الموضوعية والمصداقية- آلا وهو احترام الآخر وتقدير جهوده مهما كانت متواضعة أو تفتقر لما اتفق على تسميته" منهج البحث العلمي"،فقطرة الماء الصغيرة تمهد لجريان نهر عظيم.

ومنعا للجدل العقيم والمراء الذي لا يستهدف غير الانتصار للنفس وأهوائها، فسأكتفي بالنقاط سالفة الذكر وهي وإن كانت في عمومها تكرارا لما طرحته في مشاركاتي السابقة إلاّ أنها تعكس ما كنت أصرّ على تبيانه لمن أراد أن يفهم الفرق بين البناء والتعمير، والهدم والتخريب. وبين بحث يحمل بين طياته منابع الارتقاء بالأمة وبحث آخر يسعى لنقض عرى الدين عروة عروة. ولمن لا يريد الفهم أتركه للزمن فهو كفيل بإفهامه. ( وهذا ليس اتهاماً، إنما هو نصح لمن أراد الانتصاح).

" سبحانك ربي، لا علم لنا إلاّ ما علمتنا إنك أنت علاّم الغيوب"


----------



## البحث العلمي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الدكتور الفاضل مصطفى بن حموش
الحقيقة يسعدني جدا انك تعلم من انا من كتاباتي فالنص يدل على ثقافة صاحبه وعن سماته النفسية والاخلاقية والكتابة هي مراة الكاتب وتعبر عن صاحبها وتدل عليه وتبين مصادر ثقافته....قل لي ماذا تكتب , اقل لك من انت ,....والحقيقة انا لم اقرا لك من قبل غير المقالات التي نشرت في موقع التخطيط العمراني ولم استكملها ..... وتعجبت كيف ينشر موقع التخطيط العمراني هذه المقالات وماتضمنته من سب وقذف واضح... وتعجبت ايضا من هذا الهجوم الغير مفهوم على شخصية الكاتب والناقد ... لان من المفترض ان تتناول المقالات ماكتبه الكاتب من نقد وليس كينونة وشخصية الكاتب...وعندما اعيد نشر المقالات في عمرانت لاحظت حذف الموقع لعبارات السب والقذف واعتقد ان هذا عين الصواب من الموقع...وايضا انا لااعرف دكتور وليد السيد بصفة شخصية ولكني اقرا له ...ولم اجد في كتاباته ماتناول به شخصية احد الكتاب ولكنه يتناول فكر الكاتب ونظريته لانه ناقد معماري... وهذا ليس دفاعا عن شخص الكاتب ولكن احتراما لاسلوبه في الكتابة والنقد والحقيقة لم اشاهد هذا في عالمنا العربي من قبل والذي هو في امس الحاجة لمثل هذه الكتابات النقدية...انا استعجب لماذا ننظر الى النقد على انه عمل تخريبي وهدام ونعتبره عملا يقرب الى اعمال الخيانه...!!! لماذا هذا الغضب والتوتر والاصوات العالية والشك في النوايا...ماهذا؟؟؟

خالص التحية واتمنى ان نتوقف عن تناول الشخصيات ونتناقش فيما ورد من كتابات فالغرض من الكتابة والنقد هو الوصول لراي متفق عليه... وليس من قال ماذا؟؟؟ ومتى قال هذا ؟؟ ونكتفي بنظرية من ليس معنا فهو ضدنا..!!!


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*أسئلة وردود*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
الموضوع أصبح أكثر ثراء ، وجدت مداخلات تستحق المناقشة والتعليق ،، لكنني سأعود اليها ، أُرحب أولاً بالدكتور مصطفى ضيفاً عزيزا علينا ، نأمل أن نستفيد من علمه ومن مداخلاته ،،

لأبدأ اولا بأسئلة الاخ حسن التي بعثتها بالبريد الالكتروني للدكتور وليد السيد ،، الذي أجاب عليها مشكوراً بما يلي:

السؤال الاول:
*هل نحن بصدد موضوع يبحث في علاقة وتأثير الإسلام كدين على التخطيط العمراني ؟ هل هناك ما يمكن تسميته بـ " المدينة الإسلامية " ، من وجهة نظر تخطيطية ؟*

الجواب:
لسؤال الأول وهو مهم والإجابة عنه أطول مما يظن السائل, فقد ناقشت على أكثر من مساحة هذه الأفكار وبدأت طرح هذه التساؤلات شخصيا في الفصل الأول من أطروحتي للدكتوراة, لكن الإشكالية التي تواجه الباحث أحيانا وبخاصة في مواضيع فكرية وثقافية شائكة هي ضرورة التعمق في طرق الفكرة أكثر مما يتيحه البحث أحيانا ونظرا لما قد تفرضه طبيعة التحري التفصيلي للبحث العلمي من "تشتيت" الموضوع وسلاسة عرض الأطروحة والفرضية في كتاب أو بحث ما, إذ يلجا المعظم للعرض المقتضب, لكنني وجدت وبخاصة بعد تأسيس مركز أبحاث بلندن أن مراجعة الكثير من الأفكار والنظريات السائدة بدا أمرا متاحا وممكنا أكثر من ذي قبل. 
ما أطرحه تاليا بخصوص فكرة المدينة "الإسلامية" - والأمر هنا لا يتعلق بالتسمية فقط كما قد يغيب عن أذهان من يقرأ بسطحية, بل يتعدى ذلك لفهم مضامين هذه العمارة ومتعلقاتها الثقافية والعوامل التي تدخل في صوغها بدرجات متفاوته - أنا أطرح مقاربة أساسية تعيدنا لفهم أزعم أنه الفهم الأدق لمفاهيم العمارة العربية الإسلامية وقبل مجئ فئة قامت "بتخصيص" الفهم العام والإطار الحضاري لمفهوم العمارة العربية الإسلامية. 

كل عمارة لها عوامل ثقافية واجتماعية ودينية واجتماعية وسياسية وسواها صاغتها على فترات زمنية وشكلت معالمها تراكميا, هذا لا ينكره أحد, وهو أمر بدهي ومنطقي يتعلمه الطلبة في مراحل التأسيس المعماري, لكن نقطة الخلاف في مقاربتي أنني أرى أن الأطروحات التي طرأت منذ منتصف الثمانينيات تقريبا وتحمس لها فئة محدودة نقلت هذا الفهم "العام" - لمفهوم علاقة العمارة العربية بالإسلام كدين صاغ "حضارة" ومدنية إسلامية استمدت مقوماتها العامة كإطار حياة ونظام - إلى مفهوم "ضيق وخاص" بتأويل نصوص شرعية وربطها ربطا مباشرا بالعمران ونواتجه - وهذه هي نقطة الخلاف الرئيسة التي أطرحها في مقارباتي المختلفة! ولست كما يزعم ويتهم البعض بأنني أرفض الشريعة أو الدين. أنا ببساطة أطرح مقاربة ترفض وتدحض هذا الفكر الطارئ على المفهوم العام لعلاقة العمران بالإسلام, المفهوم الذي يعني أن نواتج العمران في المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية هو "عمران مسلمين" وليس مفهوما خاصا يلتصق بالتشريع كناتج مباشر وكتأويلات نصية غدا بعض الكتاب يريد تقديمها كبديل عن "علم العمران" كعلم إنساني متراكم له علاقة بالعقل أكثر من النقل.

خطورة هذه الدراسات برأيي أنها تقحم ما لا يجب إقحامه أساسا, لا من رفض للشريعة ودورها في الحياة, ولكن لأن هذه المنهجيات وبخاصة كما يرد في نصوص صاحب عمارة الأرض تدعو لمدينة دون إدارة وتؤسس "لنمذجة" المنهجية وقولبة النماذج مع ما في ذلك من خطورة كبيرة وتناقضا مع ما يستشهد صاحب الكتاب به من فكر نظري يطرحه بوبر وبين ما قدمه لنا, فالأول - أي بوبر- يدحض النموذج (بدحضه لحدس الإتصال) والأخير - صاحب عمارة الأرض- يؤسس لنماذج رغم أنه يستشهد بأفكار كارل بوبر التي تدحض النموذج أصلا (وهو ما يشير له بعض الباحثين والنقاد غيري) - والمصيبة أن القارئ السطحي تمر عليه هذه الأفكار لعدم سعة الإطلاع أولا ولبريق النظريات الشائعة وعبقرية منظريها مثل بوبر وغيره. فهي أشبه بكلمة حق يراد بها باطل!

الخطورة الأخرى لهذه الدراسات هي أنها تغرق في النظرية ولم تقدم منهجيات عملية لأكثر من ربع قرن من صدورها. كل ما هنالك أن أصحاب هذه الكتابات نجحوا في ترويجها أكاديميا لطلبتهم بطريقة "باترياركية" سلطوية من الأعلى للأسفل, لكنها تنعزل أكثر فأكثر عن عالم متسارع النمو والتطور. وغدت مدننا المعاصرة تضج وتعج بالتطورات التي لا تواكبها هذه النظريات الأكاديمية لأنها برأينا نحت منحى "حنينيا" للماضي ونزعة خاصة جدا في فهم علاقة العمران بالإسلام كحضارة شاملة لا كنصوص خاصة. وفيما باتت المدن العربية كالقدس ترزح تحت أرتال من الأخطار الثقافية والسياسية المختلفة يغوص أكثر وأكثر أصحاب هذه النظريات تجاه الماضي والحنين إليه بمعزل عن واقع المسلمين المتردي -" ومن لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم". ومن هنا نجد أن مقالة في كشف مؤامرات تهويد المدينة المقدسة وتقديم وجهة نظر وتوصيات وحلول للرأي العام العالمي هي أهم بكثير من كتاب أو بحث علمي محكم - رغم أهمية الأخيرين كل في مكانه الصحيح- لتغيير واقع مؤلم وانخراط الأكاديميين المعماريين في الحياة الثقافية المحيطة التي انعزلوا عنها لسنوات طويلة وكأنهم ليسوا جزءا من الحياة الثقافية للأمة ولا تعنيهم بقدر ما لهثوا وراء ترقيات وألقاب أكاديمية

السؤال:
*ترى لماذا إنتظر الدكتور/ وليد السيد هذه المدة - قرابة عشرين عاماً - لينقد كتاب الدكتور/ جميل أكبر ، عمارة الأرض في الإسلام ؟

الجواب:
*النسبة للسؤال الثاني عن توقيت الرد بعد عشرين عاما. لا أدري أين هي المشكلة في عدد السنوات؟ هل كان هناك موعد نهائي لاستلام نقد الكتاب وفاتني مثلا؟ هل كان الموعد النهائي بعد عشر سنوات أو 15 عاما مثلا؟ وبالرغم من ذلك فالكثير من الأفكار والكتابات السائدة يعود لمراجعتها المفكرون بعد زمن أطول من عشرين عاما. وهناك نظريات علمية فلكية سادت لقرون ثم تمت مراجعتها من قبل علماء أخرين بعد أكثر من مائة عام 
في حالة كتاب عمارة الأرض فقد قرأت الكتاب سنة صدوره في بداية التسعينيات وكنت أعد أطروحة الماجستير آنئذ في مدينة عمان. وكان من عادتي حين ترد أثناء القراءة جمل متناقضة أن أمسك بقلم رصاص وأضع ملاحظاتي على هوامش الكتاب, وأذكر آنئذ أنني لم تمر علي صفحة واحدة دون ملاحظات هامشية أو علامات استفهام. في ذات الوقت كنت أعكف على قراءات مكثفة لسلسلة الجابري حديثة الصدور وكذلك محمد أركون (وقد فقدنا هذين المفكرين للأسف) والمتأمل لفكر الجابري بما يفتحه من آفاق رحبة للتفكير في قضايا فلسفية وكذلك محمد أركون وكتاباتهما نظرا لعمقها ولسعة إطلاعهما وقدرتهما على الحوار الفلسفي النظري قادت الكثيرين للإلتفات بجدية لما يقوله هذان المفكران وتأمل كتاباتهما. وأذكر أنني كنت أقارن بين نص ومنهجية عمارة الأرض وبين طروحات الجابري فأجد بونا عقليا بعيدا في قوة الفكرة ومتانة النص. وأذكر أنني طرحت على صاحب عمارة الأرض خلال نقاش رأيه في فكر الجابري الفلسفي في مسائل التراث ومنهجيته لقراءة ونقد العقل العربي في بداية التسعينيات, ولم أحصل على أكثر من إجابة مذهلة كانت تحكم على الشخص قبل قراءة نصه حين قال:"ينبغي الحذر مما يكتبه هذا الرجل فهو علماني"!!!!

والرجل مضى لكنه ترك إرثا فكريا وفلسفيا عميقا كبيرا وغزا العالم العربي من محيطه لخليجه حيث كان يطالع القراء على منابر ثقافية (جرائد كما يصفها البعض!) لسلسلة فكرية ونقدية كاملة في تفسير أسباب نزول القرآن الكريم والعديد من الكتب القيمة. هذا الرجل (العلماني) حيث باتت موضة "مسطرة الناس موضة سائدة لتحييد فكرهم والإختلاف معهم فكريا وشخصيا!!!.

ولذلك فقد سنحت لي فرصة تسجيل بعض الملاحظات الأولية لصاحب عمارة الأرض وكنت في رحلة عمرة سنوية فأذكر أن الدكتور اتصل بي على غرفتي بفندق دلة بمكة المكرمة ليلا وأرسلت له بالفاكس ملاحظاتي النقدية ولم يتجاوز الأمر أبعد من ذلك آنذاك. فتطورات العمل والسفر للدراسة بانجلترا وتأسيس مركز أبحاث ومكتب بسلطنة عمان وظروف اجتماعية أخرى تلفنا بين الحين والآخر تعلي من أولويات وتخفض من أخرى. لكن مشروع قراءة متأنية لكتاب قادم, يعالج قراءات أساسية في أسس العمارة العربية المعاصرة وفلسفته النظرية وانعكاساتها التطبيقية - وهي من اهتماماتي الكبيرة كباحث وكمعماري مصمم معا- قادت وستقود لمزيد من المراجعات النقدية لهذا الكتاب وغيره.

بالإضافة لذلك فنظام الحياة الفكرية في الغرب يعلي من مسألة مراجعة الأفكار والقدرة على التفكير المستقل أكثر مما يتيحه نظامنا العربي - وأقولها بكل أسف. أذكر العام الماضي أنني كنت أجلس وعائلتي نطالع برامج التلفاز. وهناك قناة خاصة بالبرلمان البريطاني ومجلسي العموم واللوردات تبث 24 ساعة تقريبا ما يجري من تشريعات للقوانين ومناقشتها وجدل وسجال لا ينتهي إلا بتصويت على القوانين وإعادة النظر فيها وإبطال قانون وولادة آخر وهكذا بما يعكس طبيعة المجتمع في حراك وسجال دائم ومستمر بين النخبة المنتخبة منه وعلى الدوام في "تدوير" الأفكار وعدم جمود النص وإعادة قراءته على ضوء مستجدات الواقع وليس اسقاطا على ماض وتاريخ والتجمد عنده.

البرنامج الذي كان يبث تلك الليلة كان مذهلا لدرجة كبيرة. ففي جلسة خاصة جدا تم تفريغ مجلس اللوردات من هؤلاء الكبار الطاعنين في السن وهم يعدون من حكماء القوم, وامتلأ المجلس بطلبة مدارس لا تزيد أعمارهم عن سن المراهقة وأقل, ودار سجال فكري بين هؤلاء الأطفال بطريقة المرافعة النقدية وبطريقة مشابهة لمجلس اللوردات. وجلست مع زوجتي نطالع بعجب المداخلات الفكرية بين هؤلاء الأطفال وطريقة تعبيرهم عن آرائهم بنقد ونقد النقد والإختلاف مع أفكار غيرهم وجرأتهم في التعبير عن ذاتهم. وكأنها "بروفة" إعداد جيل كامل من هؤلاء القوم الذي سبقونا بمراحل في إعمال العقل والتفكير المستقل والنقد والتعبير عن مكنونات الذات. ولا يخفى أثر هذا الحدث على عقول وأفئدة هؤلاء الأطفال والفهم العميق لدورهم القادم في قيادة العالم وليس الأمة فقط. ولا حاجة بنا للمقارنة بما يدور في عالمنا العربي الذي نتألم لحاله ليس بين الأطفال ولكن بين أوساط الباحثين وطلبة الدراسات العليا الذين "يطحنون" يوميا بين جهل ودوغمائية الأستاذ وبين نظام حياتي "باترياركي" يعلي من شأن الكبير على الصغير والذكر على الأنثى وسلطوية عنترية بحق وبدون حق. 

ولذلك يسهل تبين جزء من واقع الحال الذي نعيش فيه حين نرى أن النقد ما يزال غير وارد في قاموس الكثيرين وتطفو على السطح "قراءات بالفناجين" لمكنونات نفس الناقد والنزوع لإعلاء "ظنون" شخصية لتحييد الفكرة. وبات الكثيرون يحملون "فناجين قراءة الطالع" لمطالعة النقد, وخوفا من فتح أبواب الآخرين على حضارتنا دحضا وتشكيكا!! وكأن العالم الذي سبقنا وطار عنا بمراحل ما يزال منكفئا على علومنا القروسطية ضمن نظرية "المؤامرة" التي ما زالت تخيم على بعض عقول من يعيش بيننا, ولكن المثل البسيط يقول :على بال مين يللي ابترقص في العتمة

ولذلك ففي إطار مشروع فكري ثقافي نؤمن بضرورته وأهميته لعالم عربي نرجو له أن يعود لمجد ضاع منه فقد أسسنا وبحمد الله وبالتعاون مع فكرة قديمة متجددة طرحها الدكتور مشاري النعيم بضرورة إنشاء هيئة عربية عالمية لنقاد العمارة العربية المعاصرة . وتشكلت هذه الهيئة من موقعنا بلندن والذي ما زلنا نطل منه على عالم نغار عليه رغم اننا لا نعيش فيه, وانضم لهذه الهيئة من نحسبهم خيرة مثقفينا وكتابنا ونقاد العمارة وسنفتح باب العضوية قريبا بحول الله نحو تأسيس مظلة عربية عالمية جامعة توحد الجهود وتعلي من شأن السجال الفكري النقدي الذي كان وما يزال تاريخيا هو عجلة وصواميل التقدم وقيادة الأمم.

وليد احمد السيد
لندن في 24 سبتمبر 2010 .


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 سبتمبر 2010)

قبل أن أبدأ بالتحليل ، أود الافادة أنني وجدت بحثين محكمين منشورين في مجلة العمارة والتخطيط التي تصدرها جامعة الملك سعود ،، والبحثين أحدهما للدكتور مصطفى حموش ، والآخر للدكتور جميل أكبر ،، أعترف مسبقا أنني لم أطلع عليهما بالشكل الكافي الذي يمكنني من معرفة ما فيهما بشكل تفصيلي يساعدني على التحليل ، لكنني رأيت فيهما بشكل سريع رابطا مع موضوع نقاشنا ،، ويمكن أن تكون هذه الابحاث إضافة هامة لهذا النقاش. البحثين موجودين في المرفقات.

أعتذر لم أستطع رفع ملف بحث الدكتور جميل أكبر ، وسوف اقوم بذلك بطريقة مختلفة فيما بعد.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كنت أود أن أنبه الى موضوع مهم ،، وليسمح لي إخواني وأخواتي فيه ،، وهو أن النقاش يجب ان يكون منصبا على الافكار التي أثارها الدكتور وليد والرد الذي ابداه الدكتور جميل وما يتعلق بها من مواضيع ،، مناقشة اساس الموضوع ، وان اي توجه نحن الاشخاص او تحويل النقاش الى ساحة للخلافات الشخصية سوف اقوم بحذف المقاطع الشخصية منه ، مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## البحث العلمي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للدكتور الفاضل وليد السيد لانه ذكرنا بالمفكرمحمد عابد الجابري وبالبروفسيور محمد اركون... 

وقد انتهيت من قراءة احد كتب البروفيسور اركون-العالم الجزائري وأستاذ تاريخ الفكر الإسلامي والفلسفة في جامعة السوربون- منذ فترة قليلة وهو يعتبر( رحمه الله) مفكر إستثنائي طرح أسئلة فكرية كبرى كنقد الفكر الإسلامي، و الدعوة للقطيعة مع الفكر التقليدي، و إيجاد فكر إسلامي جديد متصالح مع العقل والإنسان، تلك القضايا الكبرى التي تصدى لها الراحل بكل جرأة و مثابرة و قد ساهم في الكشف عن تراث إسلامي إنساني أخفاه عنا الخطاب الإسلامي السني المتعصب (ومااكثره في العالم العربي) ..رحمه الله كان الاقدر على تشخيص امراضنا التراثية والاجتماعية وسبب تخلفنا عن بقية الامم, وإن كان لهذه الأمة من نهضة فإنها بكل تأكيد سوف يكون إحدى دعائمها الأساسية هو فكر هذا الأستاذ الراحل الجليل...فقد كان له الكثير من الابحاث الاركيولوجية العميقة عن التراث الاسلامي والتي نحن في اشد الحاجة لها لتحرير عقولنا من التصورات الخاطئة وتراكمات الماضي والخرافات والرواسب الثقافية.. التي تشلنا عن التحرك والانطلاق...منذ خمسين عاما وهو يحفر في اعماق التراث بحثا عن الداء العضال الذي ينخرنا من الداخل ويعرقل اقلاعنا الحضاري ,وهو منذ البداية، فهم الدرس جيداً ان النقد ليس هواية عربية...ولقد اوقف حياته العلمية في تفكيك الخطاب الإسلامي عبر مراحله التاريخية في محاولة منه لإيجاد مكمن العطب و رصد عوامل التخلف,فكان نصيبه التكفير والنبذ الرسمي... مثله في ذلك مثل الجابري و ناصر أبو زيد و ادوار سعيد و المسيري و البغدادي . كلهم كانوا يرون ان الخطأ القاتل جاء من ذلك الجمود الفكري الذي افتى بتكفير الفلسفة و تعطيل العقل وتضليل الابداع......فارجوا ان نرى من مجددي الفكر العربي المعاصرليواصلوا الحرب ضد ظلام الفكر وجموده وينيروا الطريق للاجيال القادمة فما احوجنا الى الكثير مثل محمد اركون وغيره من المفكرين التي تصد عنا هذا المد من الفكر الظلامي الذي دمر الكثير من الشباب والعقول..والحديث عن هؤلاء المفكرين الافاضل لن ينتهي ويحتاج الى مجلدات...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

سبحان الله، كنت قبل لحظات أقرأ مقالة بموقع مختصر الأخبار، وقد وجدت فيها توضيحا للكثير من النقاط التي وردت في مقالات الدكتور وليد السيد، ولم أجد أوضح مما جاء فيها، فقررت أن أعيد نشرها هنا.

وجاء الأخ" البحث العلمي" ليؤكد من خلال مشاركته الأخيرة ما بدد شكوكي وأقام الحجة الدامغة على توجهات الدكتور وليد السيد الفكرية، مرجعيتها ومنطلقاتها ومن بعد غاياتها وأهدافها.

وحتى لا نقع في مطب المواضيع الإنشائية الذي لا نرحب بها جميعا، أترككم مع هذه المقالة وما جاء فيها.

محمد أركون.. متاهة العقل / د. صالح الزهراني​​محمد أركون عالم اجتماع قضى عمره في نقد العقل الإسلامي، وأنجز في ذلك مشروعا نقديا في عدد من الكتب والمقالات والحوارات الصحافية والتلفزيونية ينوء بها العصبة أولو القوة. ينطلق أركون في مشروعه من الحداثة باعتبارها منهجا بديلا لنهوض الأمة.

منهج حياة يشكّل قطيعة مع الماضي، منهج فرضته تحولات العصر وشروطه. هذا المنهج يتأسس على العقلانية والنسبية والذاتية، وتحرسه بندقية الدولة العلمانية.

الحداثة من حيث هي منهج حياة فرضت رؤية جديدة للعالم وللنص، ولذلك لا بد من تغيير منهجية النظر، وتحديث آليات الفهم، وإعادة قراءة الفكر الإسلامي بمنهجية الحداثة، التي تجعل العقل مصدرا للمعرفة، وتنزع القداسة عن العالم.

ينتقد أركون القراءة التراثية التي أنجزها فقهاء الأمة، ويرى أن الفقه السني فقه سلطة جاء لتثبيت الاستبداد، ويرفض القراءة الاستشراقية؛ لأنها قراءة انتقائية، والبديل هو ما سماه الإسلاميات التطبيقية التي اقتبسها من الأنثروبولوجيا التطبيقية لروجيه باستيد لينتقل بالوعي من مرحلة القرون الوسطى إلى عصر الحداثة.

والإسلاميات التطبيقية ليست سوى منهج أنثروبولوجي يدرس الظاهرة الدينية على أنها ظاهرة أنثروبولوجية موجودة في جميع المجتمعات، وبهذا ينزع القداسة عن الظاهرة ويحيلها إلى موقف اجتماعي عام يتكرر في كل زمان ومكان.

وقد سار منهج أركون عبر ثلاثة محاور هي: إعادة قراءة التراث وتدمير منهجية القراءة، ونقد العقل الإسلامي سجين الرؤية اللاهوتية، وأسير الكتاب المقدس وكشف عيوبه وثغراته وأخطائه وضخ دماء جديدة في شرايينه، وتحديث المجتمع من خلال تبنيّ العلمانية التي تنزع القداسة عن العالم، وتحرر وعي الإنسان من كل سلطة معرفية أو دينية. لقد ذهب إلى أن القرآن نص أسطوري، ودعا إلى تحديد الخلط والخطأ والحذف الذي وقع فيه، وأكد أنه ينوي استكمال مشروع محمد أحمد خلف الله صاحب الفن القصصي في القرآن، الذي لم يجد من يستكمل البحث فيه!.

الإسلاميات التطبيقية منهج ينطلق من رؤية عدمية، لا ترى قيمة لمنطق اللغة، ولا لتاريخية القراءة. رؤية تنطلق من استعلاء معرفي، فالحق هو ما ترى، والصواب هو ما تعتقد، ومع أنها رؤية تتدثر بالمنهج العلمي؛ فإنها أبعد ما تكون عن منطق العلم، لأن المعرفة توليد وليست قطيعة مع اللغة والتراث وتاريخ القراءة يقول أركون: “لكي نحلل وندرس وضع الإسلام الراهن في مواجهة الحداثة بشكل صحيح، فإنه من الضروري أن نوسع من مجال التحري والبحث لكي يشمل، ليس فقط الفكر الإسلامي الكلاسيكي، وإنّما القرآن نفسه أيضًا إن المهمة تبدو مرعبة لأسباب معروفة جيدًا، سوف نرى، مع ذلك، لماذا هي شيء لا بد منه، إذا ما أردنا أن نعالج بشكل دقيق المكان الذي أتيح للتاريخية أن تحتله في الإسلام”.

هذه هي الفكرة المركزية لمحمد أركون التي أفنى فيها عمره، ولقى ربه عليها. ولا غرابة أن يقول أركون ما قال فلكل وجه هو موليها، الغريب هذه المناحة العربية عليه، وكأنه أحد أهل بيعة الرضوان، مع كل ما قال في كتبه بحق الله، وبحق كتابه، وبحق هذه الأمة، ولكن من لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور. 

المصدر : صحيفة الرسالة

رابط الموضوع في موقع مختصر الأخبار/ 
http://www.almokhtsar.com/news.php?action=show&id=136743


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب*

نشأة التيارين: التغريبي والإسلامي / د. محمد عمارة​ 
لقد رفع فلاسفة التنوير الغربي شعار: "لا سلطان على العقل إلا للعقل وحده"!.. فألهوا العقل.. مع أنه نسبي الإدراك ـ وأحلوه محل المطلق: الله واللاهوت!..

ولقد عبر عن هذا المذهب ـ الوضعي اللاديني ـ أحد مفكري هذا التنوير الغربي عندما تحدث عن القطيعة المعرفية الكبرى التي أقامها هذا التنوير ـ و ثقافة الحداثة ـ مع الموروث الديني على وجه الخصوص ، فقال : " لم يعد الإنسان يخضع إلا لعقله ـ فأيديولوجيا التنوير، التي أقامت القطيعة الابستمولوجية (المعرفية) الكبرى، قد فصلت بين عصرين من الروح البشرية: عصر الخلاصة اللاهوتية للقديس توما الأكويني (1225-1234م) وعصر الموسوعة لفلاسفة التنوير.. فراح الأمل بمملكة الله ينزاح لكي يخلي المكان لتقدم عصر العقل وهيمنته.. وراح نظام النعمة الإلهية ينمحي ويتلاشى أمام نظام الطبيعة وأصبح حكم الله خاضعا لحكم الوعي البشري، الذي يطلق الحكم الأخير باسم الحرية"!..

ولقد كان هذا التنوير الوضعي اللاديني هو فلسفة الثورة الفرنسية 1789م .. وكان مذهب بونابرت (1769-1821م) الذي قاد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر سنة 1798، ولقد حاول بونابرت إخفاء مذهبه الوضعي اللاديني عن الشعب المصري، للتقرب إليه وخداعه.. بل وأعلن حبه للإسلام ورسوله ـ سائرًا في هذا الخداع على طريق الإسكندر الأكبر (356-323 ق. م).. الذي أعلن احترامه لديانة المصريين وتوقيره لمعابدهم.. وذلك لتأييد وتأمين احتلال الأرض باحتلال العقول والقلوب!..

لكن علماء الأمة قد أدركوا ببصيرتهم المؤمنة أن بونابرت إنما يريد خداعهم.. وأن الرجل وحملته وجيوشه لا علاقة لهم بأي دين من ديانات السماء.. فأعلن الجبرتي (1167-1237هـ 1754-1822م) ـ في مواجهة دعوى إيمان بونابرت وجيشه بالإسلام :"إن إسلامهم نَصْب!..فلقد خالفوا النصارى والمسلمين، ولم يتمسكوا من الأديان بدين ،وهم دهرية معطلون وللمعاد والحشر منكرون، وللنبوة والرسالة جاحدون"!.

وعندما صدرت مجلة (المقتطف) سنة 1889 م ـ في ظل الاحتلال الإنجليزي ـ لتبشر بهذا التنوير الغربي، ولتقدم الوضعية اللادينية باعتبارها نظريات علمية..وصفها عبد الله النديم (1261-1313 هـ 1845 ـ 1896م) ووصف القائمين عليها بأنهم "أعداء الله و أنبيائه ..والأجراء الذين أنشئوا لهم جريدة جعلوها خزانة لترجمة كلام من لا يدينون بدين، ممن ينسبون معجزات الأنبياء إلى الظواهر الطبيعية والتراكيب الكيماوية، ويرجعون بالمكونات إلى المادة والطبيعة، منكرين وجود الإله الخالق، وقد ستروا هذه الأباطيل تحت اسم فصول علمية، وما هي إلا معاول يهدمون بها الأديان"!..

وبينما كان المتغربون يعرضون جانبًا واحدًا من جوانب صورة فلاسفة التنوير الغربي ـ وخاصة "فولتير" (1734-1778م) و "روسو"(1712-1778م) ـ كتب جمال الدين الأفغاني (1254-1314هـ 1838-1897م) ففضح حقيقة فكرهما اللاديني والمعادي للنبوات والرسالات فقال :"إنهما يزعمان حماية العدل، ومغالبة الظلم، والقيام بإنارة الأفكار، وهداية العقول، فنبشا قبر "أبيقور" الكلبي وأحييا ما بلي من عظام الدهريين، ونبذا كل تكليف ديني، وغرسا بذور الإباحية والإشراك، وزعما أن الآداب الألوهية جعليات خرافية، كما زعما أن الأديان مخترعات أحدثها نقص العقل الإنساني، وجهد كلاهما بإنكار الألوهية، ورفع كل عقيرته بالتشنيع على الأنبياء وكثيرًا ما ألف فولتير من الكتب في تخطئة الأنبياء والسخرية بهم والقدح في أنسابهم وعيب ما جاءوا به حتى نبذ الفرنساويون الديانة العيسوية، وبعد أن أغلقوا أبوابها فتحوا على أنفسهم أبواب شريعة الطبيعة"!..

هكذا تبلور في ثقافتنا ـ إزاء التنوير الغربي اللاديني ـ تياران .. تيار المغتربين.. وتيار الإسلاميين.

المصدر : حركة التوحيد و الإصلاح
المصدر في موقع مختصر الأخبار/
http://www.almokhtsar.com/news.php?action=show&id=136742


----------



## البحث العلمي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ولذلك ففي إطار مشروع فكري ثقافي نؤمن بضرورته وأهميته لعالم عربي نرجو له أن يعود لمجد ضاع منه فقد أسسنا وبحمد الله وبالتعاون مع فكرة قديمة متجددة طرحها الدكتور مشاري النعيم بضرورة إنشاء هيئة عربية عالمية لنقاد العمارة العربية المعاصرة . وتشكلت هذه الهيئة من موقعنا بلندن والذي ما زلنا نطل منه على عالم نغار عليه رغم اننا لا نعيش فيه, وانضم لهذه الهيئة من نحسبهم خيرة مثقفينا وكتابنا ونقاد العمارة وسنفتح باب العضوية قريبا بحول الله نحو تأسيس مظلة عربية عالمية جامعة توحد الجهود وتعلي من شأن السجال الفكري النقدي الذي كان وما يزال تاريخيا هو عجلة وصواميل التقدم وقيادة الأمم.


مشروع رائد وبداية لخطوة جديدة على الطريق الصحيح وفي الوقت المناسب لان يبدو اننا في حاجة ان تحرث التربة حرثا كاملا... بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## خديجة صالح (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أولا حري بي أن أشكر كل من الدكتور مصطفى الشريف و الأخ الفاضل جمال الهمالي اللافي على إدارة الحوار بخصوص هذا الموضوع الحساس و الجوهري

لقد وجهت نداء في الموضوع الأول إلى كل الباحثين في الجامعات العربية و أظن أن ثلة كريمة منخرطة في هذا التجمع العلمي الأخوي والذي سأصيغه بطريقة أخرى:

بغض النظر عن نقد *الدكتور وليد السيد* الذي- برأيي - لا يستند على دراسات ميدانية بالطريقة العلمية التي تعتمد الرصد و الملاحظة والتجربة و تعمم نتائجها بالاستقراء، فإنني أدعو المؤيدين و المعارضين لنظرية *الدكتور جميل عبد القادر أكبر* أن يحاولوا تأكيد فرضياتهم أو إجهاضها بواسطة بحوث علمية معتمدة ( ماجستير أو دكتوراه ...)
و هكذا نكون قد تقدمنا خطوة إلى الأمام.
أما أن ننقد دون دليل فهذا ما لا أعتقد أنه يندرج ضمن أساسيات البحث العلمي

عن نفسي لقد استفدت ميدانيا من كتاب عمارة الأرض في الاسلام، لقد قرأته عام 1994 وبعد عملي في إحدى إدارات العمران في بلدي، كنت مختلفة عن زملائي في دراسة مخالفات المواطنين الكثيرة و المختلفة للقوانين العمرانية الوضعية، أصبحت أنطلق من محاولة فهم تصرفات المواطن و إعادة تحليل القانون قبل الحكم على هذا التصرف أو ذاك، و أرى أن التوجه الغربي اللآن يدعو إلى التمكين و الدفع إلى ترقية قرارات المواطنين... أليس كذلك.

 و أظن أن هذا ما يدعو له كتاب عمارة الأرض في الإسلام .​


----------



## خديجة صالح (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*إعترافات أركون*

و أنا بدوري وجدت هذا المقال عن الدكتور محمد اركون 
الذي أفضى إلى ربه

اعترافات محمد أركون !​​سليمان بن صالح الخراشي

يقول مراد هوفمان في كتابه ( رحله إلى مكه ) : ( إن الغرب يتسامح مع كل المعتقدات والملل ، حتى مع عبدة الشيطان ، ولكنه لا يظهر أي تسامح مع المسلمين . فكل شيئ مسموح إلا أن تكون مسلمًا ) . ( انظر : كتاب : ربحت محمدًا ولم أخسر المسيح ، للدكتور عبدالمعطي الدالاني ، ص 30 ) . 

قلت : وهذا مصداق لقوله تعالى ( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ) . فمهما قدم المسلم من تنازلات لأعداء الإسلام مبتغيًا رضاهم أو التقرب منهم ؛ فإن فعله هذا سيعود ذما عليه ، يسخط الله ، ولايرضي الأعداء ! فيجمع السيئتين . 

وقد رأينا وسمعنا من تعلمن وانسلخ من دينه لعله يحقق رضا العلوج عنه ؛ ولكنه عاد بخفي حنين ، وخسر دينه ودنياه . والأمثلة كثيرة ؛ ومنها دولة ( الترك ) التي كانت في يوم ما تحكم ديار الإسلام عندما اعتزت به ، ولكنها ذلت وتسلط عليها الأعداء عندما تنكرت له ، وهاهي رغم تعلمنها تتذلل أمام عباد الصليب أن يقبلوها في حلفهم ، ولكن هيهات مادامت لم تتنصر ! 

وبين يدي اعتراف مهم لمفكر من رموز مفكري العلمنة في عصرنا ؛ هو المتفرنس محمد أركون الذي تشرب الثقافة الفرنسية منذ نشأته ؛ حتى أنه يكتب كتبه عن الإسلام بهذه اللغة ! يبين في اعترافه بحسرة أن العرب لم يرض عنه رغم ما قدم لهم وتآمر معهم على دينه وبني قومه . وقد أحببت نقلها لتكون عبرة للمعتبر ممن لا زال في بداية هذا الطريق . 

يقول جورج طرابيشي – مؤكدا هذا - : ( إن محمد أركون، بعد نحو من عشرة كتب وربع قرن من النشاط الكتابي، قد فشل في المهمة الأساسية التي نذر نفسه لها "كوسيط بين الفكر الإسلامي والفكر الأوروبي" . فأركون لم يعجز فقط عن تغيير نظرة الغرب "الثابتة"، "اللامتغيرة" إلى الإسلام، وهي نظرة "من فوق" و"ذات طابع احتقاري" ، بل هو قد عجز حتى عن تغيير نظرة الغربيين إليه هو نفسه كمثقف مسلم ( ! ) مضى إلى أبعد مدى يمكن المضي إليه بالنسبة إلى من هو في وضعه من المثقفين المسلمين في تبني المنهجية العلمية الغربية وفي تطبيقها على التراث الإسلامي، يقول أركون : ( على الرغم من أني أحد الباحثين المسلمين المعتنقين للمنهج العلمي والنقد الراديكالي للظاهرة الدينية، إلا أنهم – أي الفرنسيين - يستمرون في النظر إليّ وكأني مسلم تقليدي! فالمسلم في نظرهم –أي مسلم- شخص مرفوض ومرمي في دائرة عقائده الغريبة ودينه الخالص وجهاده المقدس وقمعه للمرأة وجهله بحقوق الإنسان وقيم الديموقراطية ومعارضته الأزلية والجوهرية للعلمنة... هذا هو المسلم ولا يمكنه أن يكون إلا هكذا!! والمثقف الموصوف بالمسلم يشار إليه دائماً بضمير الغائب: فهو الأجنبي المزعج الذي لا يمكن تمثله أو هضمه في المجتمعات الأوروبية لأنه يستعصي على كل تحديث أو حداثة) . 

ويبدو أن واقعة بعينها هي التي أوصلت "سوء التفهم" هذا إلى ذروته. ففي 15 آذار/ مارس 1989 نشر أركون في صحيفة "اللوموند" الفرنسية مقالة حول قضية سلمان رشدي أثارت في حينه "لغطاً كبيراً ومناقشات حامية الوطيس". وقد طورت ردود الفعل التي استتبعتها شعوراً حقيقياً بالاضطهاد لدى أركون. وعلى حد تعبيره بالذات، كانت (ردود فعل هائجة بشكل لا يكاد يصدق) سواء في الساحة الفرنسية أو الأوروبية، و(كان الإعصار من القوة، والأهواء من العنف، والتهديدات من الجدية بحيث أن كلامي لم يفهم على حقيقته، بل صُنِّف في خانة التيار المتزمت! وأصبح محمد أركون أصولياً متطرفاً!! أنا الذي انخرطت منذ ثلاثين سنة في أكبر مشروع لنقد العقل الإسلامي أصبحت خارج دائرة العلمانية والحداثة) . 

ولا يكتم أركون أن تلك الهجمات العنيفة قد أشعرته (بالنبذ والاستبعاد، إن لم أقل بالاضطهاد... وعشت لمدة أشهر طويلة بعد تلك الحادثة حالة المنبوذ، وهي تشبه الحالة التي يعيشها اليهود أو المسيحيون في أرض الإسلام ( ! )عندما تطبق عليهم مكانة الذمي أو المحمي) ... 

إن تلك الحادثة كانت شديدة الإيلام لمحمد أركون إلى حد أنها حملته على الكلام عن العلاقة بين الغرب والإسلام على نحو ما يتكلم حسن حنفي مثلاً، أو حتى محمد عمارة. وعلى هذا النحو نجده يقول: (إن مقالة اللوموند كلفتني غالياً بعد نشرها. وانهالت عليّ أعنف الهجمات بسببها. ولم يفهمني الفرنسيون أبداً، أو قل الكثيرون منهم، ومن بينهم بعض زملائي المستعربين على الرغم من أنهم يعرفون جيداً كتاباتي ومواقفي. لقد أساءوا فهمي ونظروا إليّ شزراً... ونهضوا جميعاً ضد هذا المسلم الأصولي(!) الذي يسمح لنفسه بأن يعلن أنه أستاذ في السوربون، ويا للفضيحة!! لقد تجاوزت حدودي، أو حدود المسموح به بالنسبة لأتباع الدين العلمانوي المتطرف الذي يدعونه بالعلماني، ولكني لا أراه كذلك. وفي الوقت الذي دعوا إلى نبذي وعدم التسامح معي بأي شكل، راحوا يدعون للتسامح مع سلمان رشدي. وهذا موقف نفساني شبه مرضي أو ردّ فعل عنيف تقفه الثقافة الفرنسية في كل مرة تجد نفسها في مواجهة أحد الأصوات المنحرفة لبعض أبناء مستعمراتها السابقة. إنها لا تحتمله، بل وتتهمه بالعقوق ونكران الجميل... فنلاحظ أن اكتساب الأجنبي للجنسية الفرنسية في فرنسا الجمهورية والعلمانية يلقي على كاهل المتجنس الجديد بواجبات ومسؤوليات ثقيلة... فالفرنسي ذو الأصل الأجنبي مطالب دائماً بتقديم أمارات الولاء والطاعة والعرفان بالجميل. باختصار، فإنه مشبوه باستمرار، وبخاصة إذا كان من أصل مسلم) . 

انتهى كلام طرابيشي من كتابه ( من النهضة إلى الردة ، ص 133-134) . وكلام أركون منقول من كتابه ( الإسلام-أوربا- الغرب ، ص 101،126،45،139،105،106). 

قلت : فهل يعتبر بعد هذا من لازال يؤمل على الغرب النصراني خيرا أونفعا له أو لبلاده ؟!
منقول من موقع صيد الفوائد: http://http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/m/11.htm


----------



## البحث العلمي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*أقطاب الفكر العربي الإسلامي*

وبوفاة العلامة والمفكر الكبير محمد أركون رحمه الله ، تفقد الثقافة التنويرية الإسلامية أحد أهم سفارائها الباحثين المجددين. فقد صار للراحل كمحاور من داخل الغرب وجودا لا يستغنى عنه في كل الدراسات و البحوث المعمقة التي تهتم بالحالة المصيرية للحضارة العربية الاسلامية ....​ 

فلنقرا بعض ماكتب عنه في الصحف الرسمية العربية والعالمية...​




محمد أركون.. رحيل المفكر الأساسي​



هاشم صالح​ 



هذا زمن الرحيل.. بالأمس محمد عابد الجابري واليوم محمد أركون وبينهما نصر حامد أبو زيد. ثلاثة من أقطاب الفكر العربي الإسلامي يرحلون في بحر أشهر معدودات. وكنا في أمسّ الحاجة إليهم ولمواصلة أبحاثهم وتجديداتهم. فالعالم العربي أصبح يتيما بعد غيابهم. وذلك لأن المجددين في الفكر الإسلامي ليسوا كثيرين إلى الحد الذي نتصوره. إنهم يعدون على أصابع اليد الواحدة أو اليدين. كان أركون منخرطا في وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على فكره وإعطائه صيغته النهائية. ولكن لم يخطر على بالي أنه كان في سباق مع الزمن. كنت أتوقع أنه سيعيش مثل أستاذه وصديقه الفيلسوف الفرنسي بول ريكور: أي فوق التسعين. ولكنه لم يتجاوز الثمانين إلا قليلا. وكنت أتمنى له العمر المديد لكي يحل لنا المشكلات التراثية العويصة قبل أن يرحل. ولكن الأعمار بيد الله. عندما اتصلت به لآخر مرة قبل أربعين يوما فقط، لم يكن يخطر على بالي إطلاقا أنه على وشك الرحيل. فقد جاءني صوته على الخط قويا، واثقا، متفائلا، وأكاد أقول شابا. في السنوات الأخيرة كان محمد أركون يتبع طريقة أدهشتني؛ وهي أنه يعيد كتابة نصوصه القديمة بعد إجراء تعديلات وتحسينات وإضافات كثيرة عليها. هذا ما فعله مثلا مع نصه الكبير عن «مفهوم العقل الإسلامي». فقد نشره لأول مرة قبل ثلاثين سنة ثم أعاد كتابته مؤخرا وتوسيعه وتعميقه. وكنت أنتظر بفارغ الصبر ما سيقوله عن موضوع آخر حساس جدا ألا وهو «الصراع المذهبي في الإسلام» وبالأخص الصراع السني - الشيعي. وكان قد كتب بحثا عن الموضوع قبل ثلاثين سنة أيضا بعنوان «نحو توحيد الوعي الإسلامي المتشظي». ولكنه يعتبر بدائيا بالقياس إلى ما كان سيقوله الآن بعد أن نضج فكره واتسع وبلغ الذروة.. كنا ننتظر إضاءاته عن الموضوع للخروج من هذا الانقسام الخطير الذي يهدد الأمة ويبدد الطاقات ويتيح للخارج أن يستغل الوضع ويفتتنا أكثر فأكثر. كان أركون ذا نية طيبة؛ أي يحب دائما أن يجمع لا أن يفرق. كان فيلسوف النزعة الإنسانية في الفكر الإسلامي. كان يحببك في الإسلام وتراثه عندما يتحدث عنه، ولكن الإسلام مجددا، مضاء بنور العقل، وعظمة الفكر.​ 


أعترف بأني فجعت برحيل أركون المفاجئ وغير المتوقع على الإطلاق. لم يكن صوته على الخط يوحي بأنه سيرحل بعد خمسة أسابيع فقط. لم يعطني هذا الانطباع على الإطلاق. لم أكن أعرف أنه مريض فعلا.​



أو قل: لم أكن أتجرأ على مساءلته والدخول في تفاصيل قضية حساسة من هذا النوع. من هنا صدمتي ودهشتي وألمي. لقد كان محمد أركون بالدرجة الأولى أستاذا كبيرا، أي بروفسورا حقيقيا. وكان خطيبا مفوها لا يشق له غبار وبخاصة في اللغة الفرنسية. كانت متعة ما بعدها متعة؛ أن تستمع إليه وهو يتحدث عن شؤون الفكر الإسلامي وشجونه. عندئذ كان يصول ويجول على هواه. وكان دائما يقارن بينه وبين الفكر المسيحي أو العلماني في أوروبا لكي تتضح الصورة أكثر فأكثر؛ فبضدها تتميز الأشياء. وعندئذ تجيء الإضاءة مضاعفة وتنفتح أمامك أكوان معرفية لم تكن في الحسبان. عندئذ تفهم الأشياء عن جد. عندئذ تفهم سبب التقدم والتأخر، النهضة ثم الانحطاط. بل وكان يعطينا المفاتيح القادرة على استنهاض المسلمين والعرب من جديد. كان أستاذ تاريخ الفكر المقارن بامتياز. كنا بعد حضور دروسه لا نفهم فقط تاريخنا وإنما أيضا تاريخ الآخرين. كان يرتفع بك إلى أعلى مستوى معرفي ممكن. وأحيانا تتعب، تلهث، لا تستطيع أن تجاريه. كان يتحدث أمام الطلاب بكل تمكن واقتدار. وكنا نهابه ونحترمه ونعرف قيمته الاستثنائية. بل وكان يفرض هيبته حتى على كبار أساتذة الجامعة الفرنسية في الملتقيات والندوات والمؤتمرات. وكان ذلك يدهشني جدا ويملؤني فخرا واعتزازا. فما كنت أتوقع أن يتجرأ مفكر من أصل مسلم جزائري على مواجهة كبار مفكري فرنسا على أرضيتهم الخاصة بالذات. أعتقد أنه لم يكن هناك إلا شخص واحد يمكن أن يجاريه في هذا المجال هو إدوارد سعيد، الذي رحل هو الآخر أيضا قبل الأوان.​



برحيل أركون تطوى صفحة من حياتي أنا الآخر أيضا. فقد ارتبط اسمي باسمه كمترجم أساسي لأعماله، وإن لم أكن المترجم الوحيد، على عكس ما يظن الناس. أيا يكن من أمر فقد كنت المتحمس الأكبر لمشروعه الفكري، ولا أزال. كنت أعتقد أنه «المنقذ من الضلال» والانغلاق والظلام بالنسبة للعالم العربي والإسلامي كله. كان أركون ذا منهجية واضحة، ومصطلح دقيق، وعلم مكين. وكان متشددا، صارما، مع نفسه ومع الآخرين. كان يجبرك وأنت تترجمه على أن تطلع على كل نظريات العلوم الإنسانية والفلسفية والأبستمولوجية. وهكذا تضرب عصفورين أو حتى ثلاثة بحجر واحد. بعد قراءته أو الاستماع إليه كنت ترى التراث الإسلامي بعيون جديدة غير السابقة. كنت تشعر بأنك أصبحت فجأة أكثر ذكاء وعبقرية. كان تاريخ الإسلام كله يضاء أمام عينيك دفعة واحدة. من هذه الناحية لا يجارى. وأعتقد شخصيا ودون مبالغة، أنه المجدد الأكبر للإسلام في عصرنا الراهن. كنت قد تحدثت عن إضاءاته الفكرية لتراثنا العربي الإسلامي أكثر من مرة. ولا أستطيع أن أغوص هنا في خضم أكبر معركة فكرية في تاريخنا. يكفي أن أقول بأن صاحب مشروع «نقد العقل الإسلامي التقليدي» لم ينتظر تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر (أيلول) لكي يدق ناقوس الخطر ويدعو المسلمين والعرب إلى خوض المعركة الحاسمة مع الجمود الفكري ورواسب الذات التراثية. منذ خمسين سنة وهو يجدد هذا التراث ويفكك تراكماته الخانقة ويطبق عليه أحدث المناهج العلمية والمصطلحات الفلسفية.​ 


http://www.aawsat.com/leader.asp?wrid=151​ 




محمد أركون.. السلطة الفكرية شبه المتوهَّمة​ 

http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/adab/detailze.asp?field=news&id=1410&num=الرئيسية​ 



فولتير العرب بأسئلته القلقة وبحثه عن الأنسنة​ 

http://international.daralhayat.com/internationalarticle/182365​ 


محمد أركون سلطة الوعي الوافر​ 

http://www.almadapaper.net/news.php?action=view&id=26755​ 



*مفكِّر كبير آخر يرحل عن عالمنا *​




*محمد أركون.. المفكِّر خارج الإطار *​





http://www.alqabas.com.kw/Article.aspx?id=636383&date=16092010​ 


أركـون.. آخــر التنويريـين المجـتهـديــن​ 

http://www.addustour.com/ViewTopic.aspx?ac=\Supplement2\2010\09\Supplement2_issue1078_day24_id268154.htm​ 



محمد أركون.. أسلمة الحداثة أم تحديث الإسلام؟​ 


http://www.addustour.com/ViewTopic.aspx?ac=\Supplement2\2010\09\Supplement2_issue1078_day24_id268110.htm​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 سبتمبر 2010)

هل تلاحظون اننا خرجنا عن أصل الموضوع ،، موضوعنا يا سادة ياكرام ليس محمد أركون ولا أفكاره ،، الرجل أفضى الى ما قدم عليه ، ونحن ندعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة ، لكن الغريب في الموضوع أن جميع الزملاء المتداخلين يبتعدون عن أصل الموضوع - لا أدري - هل بقصد أم بدون قصد ،، لماذا لا نناقش الموضوع الاصلي وهو نقد الدكتور وليد السيد لكتاب عمارة الارض ،، ورد الدكتور جميل أكبر (مؤلف الكتاب) وما حول النقاط التي أُثيرت في هذا الشأن.

لنترك محمد أركون ، فلربما نفتح له موضوعا جديدا ،، ولنترك الشخوص ، ولنركز مرة أخرى على الأفكار ، الافكار الاصلية التي كانت اساس الموضوع ، نحللها ونناقش ما فيها ،، بتجرد وبنية صافية ، تُريحنا من مراقبة الناس وترفع حصيلتنا العلمية مما يقولون ، سواء إختلفنا معهم ام اتفقنا .


----------



## مبارك الخطيب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*تبيان الحق في موضوع الخلاف*

بادء ذى بدء أشكر جميع الأخوة الأفاضل الذين يلقون بدلوهم فى موضوع نقد كتاب "عمارة الأرض"،والمشاركة الفاعلة فى إثراء النقاش. وأتوجه إلى أخى الفاضل جمال اللافى فأقول بعد حمد الله ، لقد استفزتكم جملة"جهل مقنع" فى مداخلتى ،فسلقتنا بألسنة حداد....(عقلية فاسدة تتستر بالنقد العلمى لتمرر حالة مرضية نرجسية)، فى حين إرتضيت لنفسك تلبيس اقوال أخوك المسلم الدكتور وليد السيد بالغمز واللمز عباءة العلمانية،ودعنى أقتبس من بعض مداخلاتكم ، حتى لا تتدعى أننى تقّولت عليكم....(يحاول مرّوجوها إلى نفى دور الشريعة،.......تهميش الإسلام).

أخى جمال لن أذوود عن دين الدكتور وليد ،فالله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بمن اهتدى وهو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله، يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفى الصدور، ولكن سأفتح معك نقاشا علميا منهجيا ، وليس بيزنطيا من شقين لنقف سوية على أرض مشتركة، وسأجعل هذا الحوار فى صورة أسئلة راجيا منكم إعطاءنا بعضا من وقتكم الثمين، والتكرم بالإجابة عليها بشكل محدد، وبالأدلة بعيدا عن العموميات، سألين المولى أن ينفع بعلمكم المسلمين:

الشق الأول يتعلق بما أورده النقد:
1- ما الذى أنكره الدكتور وليد فى نقده مما عُلم من الدين بالضرورة؟
2- ما هى المخالفات الشرعية التى شرح بها الدكتور وليد صدرافى نقده؟
3- ما هى ثوابت الدين الإسلامى التى ردّها أو نفاها الدكتور وليد فى نقده؟

الشق الثانى يتعلق بالمدينة"الإسلامية":
1- هل عندما فتح المسلمون أسيا الوسطى وبلاد السند(على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) فككوا النسيج العمرانى لتلك البلدان ، واعادوا تشكيلها لتكون "إسلامية"؟. وما هو النموذج الذى حمله المسلمون معهم ليطبّق فى تلك الأمصار،وإشتراطات البناء والعمران التى فرضوها عليهم؟

وقفة: 
أتساءل هل سنحت لك أخ جمال الفرصة لزيارة قرية الفاو الأثرية التى تقع فى محافظة وادى الدواسر،على الحافة الشمالية الغربية للربع الخالى ، حيث تعد هذه القرية حاضرة مملكة كندة العربية فى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. راجع تخطيط هذه المدينة من عروض طرقات ومساكن مبنية من طين وأسواق ومتاجر وفسحات تؤدى إليها الطرق . لن تجد هناك فرقا بينها وبين تخطيط المدن والقرى فى نجد والمنطقة الوسطى فى القرنين الماضيين سوى أنه يوجد فى وسط الفاو المعبد (كانوا يعبدون الوثن كهل)، فى حين أن قرى نجد يتوسطها الجامع.

2- ما مرد التباين فى التكوينات المعمارية والتشكيل العمرانى بين المدن والأمصار فى المجتمعات الإسلامية على مرّالتاريخ الإسلامى؟ هل هناك عوامل وقوى أخرى أثّرت بشكل مباشر فى تشكيل تلك المدن ، ولا دخل لها بالدين الإسلامى الحنيف؟ . على سبيل المثال عوامل سياسية، إقتصادية،أمنية،إجتماعية،تلاقح حضارات،حرفية،مناخية، بيئية،......إلخ.

3- هل عمارة الأضرحة فى بعض البلدان الإسلامية، التى يعدها المستشرقون من روائع فن العمارة "الإسلامية" من الدين الإسلامى الحنيف فى شئ؟. أفيدونا ،أفادكم الله

4- هل العمارة الصرحية من الدين الإسلامى فى شئ؟ .على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، المساجد العثمانية فى إسطنبول بتشكيلاتها المتصاعدة، وعلو بناءها ، وضخامة حيزها الفراغى. هل يعود إلى أن الدين الإسلامى حض على العلو فى البنيان.أم أن الوضع السياسى والإقتصادى و التأثيرات الحضارية آبان الخلافة العثمانية كان لها اليد الطولى فى التشكيل المعمارى والعمرانى فى أسطنبول وغيرها من المدن؟

5- من الذى نسب ما شيّدته المجتمعات المسلمة من غثّ وسمين ، وفى ظروف سياسية ودينية مختلفة إلى الدين الإسلامى بقولهم عمارة "إسلامية" تارة ، وبالعمارة "المحمدية" تارة أخرى؟ أليس هم المستشرقين أنفسهم قديما وحديثا، وبعضهم ممن تتلمذ على أيديهم الدكتور جميل أكبر أمثال،Oleg Grabarوما أدراك ما Oleg Grabar،هؤلاء أمتلاءت أبحاثهم بالترّهات والإدعاءات الباطلة والتأويلات الصوفية ، واستند عليها الكثير من الباحثين وطلاب الدراسات العليا فى عالمنا العربى والإسلامى مع الآسف الشديد، ولم يتصدى إلى هذه السموم سوى القلّة القليلة ،وفى مؤلفات متواضعة أمثال المهندس على الناجم، والمهندس عبد العزيز آبا الخيل جزاهم الله خيرا عن المسلمين خير الجزاء، وجعل عملهم فى موازين حسناتهم يوم الدين.

6- أرجوا أن تتوجه أخى جمال , وأنتم من حبى الدكتور جميل، بهذا السؤال إليه:
ما رأيك فى مؤسسة الآغا خان ،واتباعها وباحيثها، وما هو دورها الحقيقى؟
لماذا تركتهم بعد أن كنت معهم عقد ونيف من الزمان، ودعموا بحثك ، وكنت تنوه بهم وبدعمهم فى أكثر من محفل علمى ؟ ومنهم من تتلمذت على يديه؟. هل تبين لك أمرا كان خافيا عليك طول تلك السنين؟ أم ماذا؟.
كان حرّى بالدكتور جميل ، وهو الذى عاصر هؤلاء الباحثين الذين ما فتئوا يدسون السم فى العسل ، تحت مظلة الآغا خان المشبوهة، أن ينبرى للذود عن حياض الدين، وأن يكون مؤلفه فى سبيل تنقيح كل ما نسب إلى الدين الإسلامى من عمارة شركية ، وتأويلات عمرانية فاسدة ، لم ينزل الله بها من سلطان.
أسأل الله تعالى لى ولكم الهداية ، وأن ينور بصائرنا ، وأن يرنا الحق حقا ويرزقنا إتباعه، ويرنا الباطل باطلا ويرزقنا إجتنابه. 
أما إدعائك أخى جمال بأن "عقليتى فاسدة ، تتستر بالنقد العلمى لتمرر حالة مرضية نرجسية" فأطمإنكم بأنى قد تصدقت بعرضى.
واخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل/ مبارك الخطيب

بداية،
بالنسبة لتوجهات الدكتور وليد السيد العقدية والفكرية، فسأعرضها على كتابات محمد أركون الذي يبدو أنه يريد التنظير له من خلال العمارة، وأعتقد أن " الباحث العلمي" قد أعطانا الكثير من المعلومات التي سنسترشد بها، إضافة لما بين أيدينا من مصادر التحكيم الشرعي. وسأكوّن بعدها حكمي الخاص. ولا يعني ذلك بالضرورة قبولي أو موافقتي على منهج الدكتور وليد ولا أسلوبه في الطرح، ولا تزكية لأهدافه وغاياته التي يرنو إليها من خلال فتحه لسلسلته النقدية هذه أو مشروعه النقدي الذي أعلن عنه وروج له في هذا الموضوع، مثلما لا تعني عدم موافقتي له، اتهامه في مقاصده ونياته.

عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:" إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة يتزوجها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه"*.

وأقرّ هنا صراحة بأننا لن نخرج بأي نتائج مشتركة مهما طال الحوار وأمتد، لأن المسألة تتعلق بالمنطلقات والغايات. وعندما ترتسم بذور الشك حولهما، لا يمكننا أن نؤسس لأرضية مشتركة نقف عليها جميعنا دون أن تميد بنا أو تنهار تحت أقدامنا. وسأحتفظ بقناعتي التي وصلت إليها وكونتها من خلال قراءتي لمقالاته وما استخلصته من نتائج هذا الحوار، لعلمي أن التصريح بها لن يضيف أكثر من إثارة جدل عقيم لن يفضي إلى شئ ذي بال.

وبعد،
أما فيما يتعلق بتساؤلاتك التي طرحتها عليّ، أخي الفاضل مبارك الخطيب، فهي محل امتنان وتقدير بالغين، ولا أخفي عليك أنني وضعتها وأخرى تصب في سياقها نصب عيني منذ بداية تأسيسي لمنهجي المعماري ( في بداية الثمانينات من القرن الماضي)، ولا زالت تراودني جلها أو بعضها وتشغل تفكيري أثناء سيري وبحثي. حيث وصلت للإجابة عن بعضها ولا زلت أجدّ في البحث عن إجابات للبعض الآخر، وربما يكون في بعض تساؤلاتك طرح جديد يستفز العقل للتدبر والتأمل، لهذا لن أتسرع بالرد عليها وربما لن أرد عليها في هذا الموضوع مطلقا، ولكنها ستبقى محل نظر واعتبار وإعادة دراسة وتفكير، وستكون دافعا لزيادة التحصيل والتأصيل. فالغاية ليست الانتصار للنفس ولكنها البحث عن الحقيقة، ومنطلقنا في ذلك أن " الحكمة ضالة المؤمن".

كما لا أخفيك أخي الفاضل، مقدار محبتي للدكتور جميل أكبر- فهي محبة في الله- رغم أنه لم يسبق لنا أن التقينا- لا من قريب ولا من بعيد- إلاّ من خلال مؤلفه" عمارة الأرض في الإسلام"- الذي اطلعت عليه منذ سنتين- لكنها محبة قائمة بالتساوي وسابقة له مع كل أولئك العظماء والرواد العرب الذين أسهموا في إعادة إحياء الفكر المعماري الإسلامي عبر مشاريعهم ومؤلفاتهم وكتاباتهم المعمارية، والتي لم أحض بفرصة الاطلاع عليها خلال فترة التأسيس لرؤيتي المعمارية وتحديد اتجاهاتي الفكرية. ولم يتسن لي ذلك حتى منتصف التسعينيات من القرن الماضي، على فترات متباعدة.

وقد وافقت توجهاتي التي عبرت عنها من خلال مقالاتي التي شرعت في نشرها في العام 1993 م. بمجلة" آثار العرب" الليبية، كل ما طرحه أولئك الرواد وسبقوني إلى نشره عبر مؤلفاتهم ومقالاتهم أو ظهر من خلال مشاريعهم المعمارية. وهو ما جعلني أقر لهم بالسبق وبأنني لم آت بجديد، واعتبرت نفسي إمتدادا لمسيرتهم، ومحصلة لنتاجهم، ووفرت جهدي لتكملة مسيرتهم التأصيلية وتغطية أوجه القصور فيها- دون الانتقاص من قدرهم أو التعالي عليهم. 

وأخيرا/ 
أكرر شكري وتقديري لكم أخي الفاضل مبارك الخطيب، على هذه المشاركة القيّمة، وأحمد الله على هذه الظروف والملابسات التي جعلتني أتعرف على شخصكم الكريم، ونسأل الله أن يغفر لنا جميعا ما بدر منا، كل في حق الآخر. وسأكون ممتنا لو تمدني بكل ما صدر عنكم من مقالات أو إصدارات معمارية، ويكفي منكم توجيهي لمصادرها ودور نشرها لأراسلهم. 

* الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - لصفحة أو الرقم: 2201
خلاصة حكم المحدث: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (26 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك يا مبارك الخطيب ، لقد أعدتنا الى أصل الموضوع بأسئلة راقية وجهتها للزميل جمال اللافي ، ولكنها للجميع ، يقولون ان الاسئلة هي مفاتيح العلم ،، والاجابة غالبا ما تكون على قدر السؤال ، فإذا كان السؤال مركزاً حكيما ، تكون الاجابة على قدره من القادرين ،، وأما الاسئلة الضعيفة فإنها تُتيح لأبي حنيفة أن يمد رجليه. كما أشكرك وأشكر الزميل جمال في رده ، فقد أسستما لما ننادي به من تركيز على الاصل ورقي في الصياغة. لكما كليكما كل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## نهاد معمر (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*أسئلة راقية وطرح فكري على مستوى راقي*



مبارك الخطيب قال:


> بادء ذى بدء أشكر جميع الأخوة الأفاضل الذين يلقون بدلوهم فى موضوع نقد كتاب "عمارة الأرض"،والمشاركة الفاعلة فى إثراء النقاش. وأتوجه إلى أخى الفاضل جمال اللافى فأقول بعد حمد الله ، لقد استفزتكم جملة"جهل مقنع" فى مداخلتى ،فسلقتنا بألسنة حداد....(عقلية فاسدة تتستر بالنقد العلمى لتمرر حالة مرضية نرجسية)، فى حين إرتضيت لنفسك تلبيس اقوال أخوك المسلم الدكتور وليد السيد بالغمز واللمز عباءة العلمانية،ودعنى أقتبس من بعض مداخلاتكم ، حتى لا تتدعى أننى تقّولت عليكم....(يحاول مرّوجوها إلى نفى دور الشريعة،.......تهميش الإسلام).
> 
> أخى جمال لن أذوود عن دين الدكتور وليد ،فالله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بمن اهتدى وهو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله، يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفى الصدور، ولكن سأفتح معك نقاشا علميا منهجيا ، وليس بيزنطيا من شقين لنقف سوية على أرض مشتركة، وسأجعل هذا الحوار فى صورة أسئلة راجيا منكم إعطاءنا بعضا من وقتكم الثمين، والتكرم بالإجابة عليها بشكل محدد، وبالأدلة بعيدا عن العموميات، سألين المولى أن ينفع بعلمكم المسلمين:
> 
> ...


 
مرحبا

لأول مرة منذ طرح الموضوع يشارك أحد القراء بأسئلة ومداخلة تستحق الوقوف عندها. وبرغم أن الأسئلة كانت موجهة لشخص لم يقدر الإجابة على أي منها, رغم ما ورد في ملاحظة الأستاذ فيصل الشريف من مجاملة له, فبرأيي أن تكون بداية حوار فكري راقي نستفيد منه جميعا استكمالا للمداخلات الأساسية في نقد الكتاب. 

ولنبدأ من السؤال الأول للفاضل مبارك الخطيب
الشق الثانى يتعلق بالمدينة"الإسلامية":
1- هل عندما فتح المسلمون أسيا الوسطى وبلاد السند(على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) فككوا النسيج العمرانى لتلك البلدان ، واعادوا تشكيلها لتكون "إسلامية"؟. وما هو النموذج الذى حمله المسلمون معهم ليطبّق فى تلك الأمصار،وإشتراطات البناء والعمران التى فرضوها عليهم؟

ومن عنده إجابة ومداخلة نستفيد منها بحوار علمي رجاء التقدم. ومن لا يعلم شيئا رجاء الصمت فهو من الإيمان, فعندنا دروس وواجبات وندخل المنتديات بحثا عن المعرفة ولسنا في غرفة تشات بكلام عام ومناقشات عن فكر هذا وعقيدة ودين ذاك.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بنيتي، نهاد معمر 
أنا لم أقل أنني عجزت عن الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة وخصوصا هذا السؤال البديهي الذي أعدت طرحه علينا. إنما تجاوزت عن الإجابة عنه وعن باقي الأسئلة ولم استعجل الرد، لأنني وجدت في طرح الأخ الفاضل مبارك الخطيب بعض التساؤلات التي تمثل أهمية بالغة عندي، وأتفق معه في تكرار طرحي لها بيني وبين نفسي، وأسئلة أخرى تستحق الوقوف أمامها. لأن غايتي من خوض هذا النقاش وغيره ليس لإستعراض عضلاتي الفكرية أو التباهي بحصيلتي المعرفية أو لتحقيق مآرب شخصية، فأنا أعتقد في نفسي أنني أكبر من هذا وغايتي تسمو فوق الصغائر.

ومصداقا لما قلت ولما طرحه أخي مبارك، فإنني ومنذ عدة سنوات خلت قررت أن احدد اهتماماتي بدراسة العمارة الإسلامية المحلية في ليبيا، لماذا برأيك؟

الإجابة، ببساطة هي عدم قناعتي بالكثير من الشواهد المعمارية التي تنسب إلى الإسلام، وهو منها براء، وإنما جاءت لدوافع ومبررات لا تمت للإسلام بصلة، يدخل من ضمنها التأثيرات المحلية وانحراف العقيدة الإسلامية في فترات مختلفة. والقائمة يطول بها الشرح.

ولكن لا يعني هذا تجريد الإسلام من تأثيره على الحضارة الإسلامية ودوره في صياغة الكثير من المدن والعمائر الإسلامية التي تبقى شاهدا على عظمته. وهنا أتوقف لأقول أن لي رأيي الخاص واجتهادي الذي أحتفظ به لأقدمه بالطريقة التي اعتدت عليها، وهذا الموضع ليس محلها.

وقد قررت منذ يومين أن أنحو بنفسي بعيدا عن الاستمرار في هذا الجدل العقيم، بعدما تبين لي أننا لن نصل إلى شئ" لأمر في نفس يعقوب". حتى جاءتني هذه الأسئلة التي فتحت شهيتي للتأمل وليس للمكابرة والمعاندة. وهي عندي ليست محل امتحان لثقافتي المعمارية، والإجابة عن مثل هذا السؤال وما بعده لن يجرنا إلى شئ، فستظل الدائرة تدور وتدور لتطحن العمر في مراء وجدال نهانا عنه المولى عز وجل، ووعدنا رسولنا الكريم بربض في الجنة لمن ترك الجدال وهو على حق.

لهذا أنصحك بنيتي الصغيرة أن تلتفتي إلى بيتك، أو تنتبهي إلى دروسك، فهذا أجدى لك ولأمثالك. فدخولك للملتقى بهذه الصورة المهترئة قدم عنك انطباعا لا يشجع على استمرار الخوض في أي حوار. وكي لا تخرجي من المولد بلا حمص، فإن الإجابة عن الكثير من هذه الأسئلة البديهية موجودة في أكثر من مقالة لي منشورة في أكثر من مصدر، ويمكنك الاطلاع عليها بالبحث.

أخي الكريم الدكتور فيصل الشريف، أشكر لك حسن إدارتك لهذا الموضوع، وأشكرك أكثر على سعة صدرك، ونسأل الله أن يبارك جهودكم. كما أحب أخي الكريم، أن أعلمك بأنني قررت التوقف عن الاستمرار في هذا الحوار، رغم أنني خرجت منه بعدة خلاصات لا أشك لحظة أنها أثرت حصيلتي المعرفية ونبهتني للكثير من الأمور الخافية والأخرى التي كان يعتريها بعض اللبس، وفتحت أمامي أبوابا للبحث والاجتهاد، وإعادة النظر في الكثير من المسائل والشخوص والمواقف.

كما أعد أخونا مبارك الخطيب بعدم إهمال النظر في أسئلته القيّمة.

*


----------



## نهاد معمر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*قلة أ*



جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بنيتي، نهاد معمر
> 
> 
> لهذا أنصحك بنيتي الصغيرة أن تلتفتي إلى بيتك، أو تنتبهي إلى دروسك، فهذا أجدى لك ولأمثالك. فدخولك للملتقى بهذه الصورة المهترئة قدم عنك انطباعا لا يشجع على استمرار الخوض في أي حوار. .
> ...


 
........... لا تخاطب الناس بهذه الطريقة, ...........


----------



## نهاد معمر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*حذف كلمات من ردي؟*



نهاد معمر قال:


> ........... لا تخاطب الناس بهذه الطريقة, ...........


 
مرحبا

اعدت طرح احد اسئلة الاستاذ الخطيب كأول مشاركة لي للارتقاء بالحوار وللاستفادة, فعاد هذا الانسان (بعلمه الغزير وحكمته الثاقبة) وتصدى لردود لا علاقة لها بالسؤال, وخاطبني بطريقة تنم عن اخلاقه. انا أرفض ان يتم حذف الكلمات من ردي ووضع نقاط بدلا منها لانني عبرت له بشكل مباشر ويستحقه عن رأيي في شخصيته واخلاقه. انا أيضا ارفض ان تبقى كلمات مثل (بنيتي) و (بنيتي الصغيرة) مرفوعة بحقي.

الا ترى ادارة الملتقى ان هذا الانسان (العلامة) مهمته الأساسية هنا هي تشتيت الموضوع وعرقلة اي محاولة للنقاش الراقي واستفادة اي احد؟ الا يرى الاستاذ باسل الشريف ان ما يكتب (بعلمه الغزير وخبرته الكبيرة) لا علاقة لها باي شيء مفيد وان كلماته الكثيرة كزبد البحر؟ مجرد سؤال فقط

هل سنبقى ندور في هذا المستوى المتدني من النقاش ام سيبرع احد رجاء للمشاركة بمعلومات مفيدة


----------



## arch.maged (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي مبارك بتحليلك للامور وعرضك للاسئلة الراقية فانا اتابع الموضوع وعدد المشاركين الذين تحدثوا باسلوب راقي هم قلة في هذا الحوار وواضح انه هناك اشخاص لاتفهم اساسا اي شئ ويتحدثوا فقط لمجرد اثارة الشغب والتشويه لكل من له راي غير رايهم ..وشكرا للاخت نهاد والتي بدات بالاسئلة والنتيجة هو رد غير مفهوم وغير لائق مطلقا من العضو جمال... اشكرك اخت نهاد على سؤالك



اعتقد اننا تحدثنا كثيرا في هذا الموضوع ولكن هناك البعض والكثير من الكتاب مازالوا ومصرين على اقران العمارة بالاسلام بدون دليل مقنع او تحليل يستحق اعادة النظر فيه ...وكما قال دكتور علي ثويني" إذا كانت العمارة في أي مجتمع هي انعكاس للعوامل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية لذلك المجتمع فبذلك يمكن استنباط أحكام البنيان بالقياس بأحكام الاقتصاد والاجتماع والمعاملات في الإسلام. وقد حاول بعض الباحثين طرق هذا الباب ونقصد بذلك (جميل أكبر) في كتابه (عمارة الأرض)، ثم د.صالح الهذول ، الذين لم يخرجوا بمنهج جديد....." هذا الشق الاول واوافق على النقد الموجه للكتاب...

الفن الاسلامي لم يقم - ويشمل العمارة طبعا- على اسس دينية سنها الشرع الاسلامي ولو قمنا بالتحليل والبحث لكل الحقب التاريخية التي مرت بالحضارة الاسلامية بالعقل والتأني سوف نستنتج ذلك...فالاسلام دين لم يستخدم الفن في نشر العقيدة كالفن المسيحي والتبشير....فيجب فصل الدين عن الفن والعمارة في التسمية... فالفن الاسلامي مقتبس من الفنون الاخري بل ان العديد من الجوامع المصريه والشاميه ومنهم قبه الصخره وجامع محمد علي زينهم الفنانون الاقباط المصريون, وعندما نذهب الي الكنائس الاثريه نجد انهم يضعون النجمه الثمانيه والاثنا عشر والعشارية كما نجد الافاريز والتعاشيق الخشبيه..وبالتالي جاءت التسمية العمارة الاسلامية او الفنون الاسلامية نظرا للحقبة الحاكمة والراعية للدولة وقتها وليس كاسلوب....ونلاحظ ان العمارة الاسلامية والقبطية لهم نفس السمات...بل اننا نجد وهذا ردا على سؤال الاخ مبارك " هل العمارة الصرحية من الدين الإسلامى فى شئ؟ .على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، المساجد العثمانية فى إسطنبول بتشكيلاتها المتصاعدة، وعلو بناءها ، وضخامة حيزها الفراغى. هل يعود إلى أن الدين الإسلامى حض على العلو فى البنيان" 

ان اول خاصية تتميز بها العمارة الاسلامية هي الامتداد الافقي الذي وربما كان نابعا من طبيعة الصحراء حيث لايرى الا الافق الممتد كما ان خاصية الامتداد الافقي تمثل فكرة المساواة بين افراد الجماعة الذين يقفون في الصلاة وهي تعبر عن الوحدانية والبساطة في الاسلام وذلك على عكس الامتداد الراسي الذي يظهر في كتدرائيات اوروبا الذي يمثل الطبقية ويمثل فكرة التركيب في تصور الاله "فكرة التثليث", وبجانب ان هناك ايضا خاصية وظيفية وهي ان الارتفاع مقصود في الكنيسة بسبب طبيعة الطقوس المسيحية التي تتطلب ترديد اصداء الموسيقى والاناشيد الدينية في ذلك الجزء الذي يسمى الهيكل...اما المئذنة بارتفاعها فهي تعتبر استثناء من قاعدة الامتداد الافقي في عمارة المسجد فهي بناء ملحق بالجامع وليست جزءا اصليا بالنسبة لتخطيطه وارتفاعها نابع من وظيفتها وهي دعوة المؤمنين للصلاة وهي كانت موجودة من قبل دخول الاسلام وكانت تستخدم لاغراض مثل مراقبة الطرق وارشاد العابرين ومنارة....كل هذا يدل ان العمارة الصرحية والمساجد العثمانية بتشكيلاتها المتصاعدة وغيرها ماهي الا تاثر الفن الاسلامي بحضارات سابقة... فنستطيع ان نقول ايضا ان الفن الاسلامي قام علي منافسه بين الحكام في المغالاه في الزخارف و اقتناء امهر الفنانين لتخليد اسمهم او تزين قصورهم ومساجدهم ... واما الفن القبطي فهو فن شديد الزمزيه حيث ان كل عمل يضعوه في الكنيسه او المخطوطات هي بمثابه لغه تحاور فكل شكل ورقم يعني مفهوما معينا يعرفه الاقباط حيث انهم لجاو هذه الحيله للهروب من الاتهاض الروماني...اما عن تخطيط المدينة العربية قبل الاسلام فهو يتبع ايضا المتحولات التاريخية والموضوع يطول شرحه ويجب الا ناخذ الامور من نهايتها...وقد ذكر دكتور عفيف بهنسي الكثير عن المدينة العربية وقام بالتحليل بشكل مقنع وهادئ فلنقرا له...

انا اريد تقسيم الموضوع الى قسمين معارضون ومؤيدون:
المؤيدون لاستخدام مصطلح الفن الاسلامي يقولوا :-
1- الفن الاسلامي له خصائص خاصة لا تجد في غيره.
2- هناك ارتباط بين فلسفة الاسلام والفن الاسلامي.
3- عندما يذكر الفن الاسلامي يتبادر الى اذهاننا مباشرة خصائص الفن الاسلامي .

المعارضون لاستخدام مصطلح الفن الاسلامي يقولوا :
1- الفن الاسلامي فن تأثر وأثر في الفنون الأخرى.
2- الفن الاسلامي لا يدعو الى الاسلام ولا يبشر عن طريق الفن كالفن المسيحي أو الفن القبطي ... 
3- لا ينبغى اقران الفن بالاسلام لان هناك رسامون غير مسلمون تناولوا الفن الاسلامي وقاموا باخراج العديد من الاعمال ... بالاضافة الى ان هناك اعمال فنية في اوربا تعبر عن الفن الاسلامي ونجدها في كتب الفن الأوربي ..


وانا من الذين يعارضوا ...
اريد ان اضيف اننا بحاجة للجديد...ارجوا من الكتاب ان يضيفوا لنا الجديد كتب منذ اكثر من 20 عاما غير مجدية في الوقت الحالي المعاصر ... الكلام اصبح مكرر والكتب اصبحت كلها متشابهة...!!! اهو افلاس فكري ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟ ونتوقف قليلا عن الحديث عن الماضي فهو ليس ملك لنا فالماضي لمن صنعوا الماضي ونحن نعيش في الحاضر فاين حضاراتنا نحن والعالم يتحدث عن تاريخ المستقبل... 

م.ماجد المسلماني


----------



## نهاد معمر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*بداية الحوار العلمي اخيرا*



> الفن الاسلامي لم يقم - ويشمل العمارة طبعا- على اسس دينية سنها الشرع الاسلامي ولو قمنا بالتحليل والبحث لكل الحقب التاريخية التي مرت بالحضارة الاسلامية بالعقل والتأني سوف نستنتج ذلك...فالاسلام دين لم يستخدم الفن في نشر العقيدة كالفن المسيحي والتبشير....فيجب فصل الدين عن الفن والعمارة في التسمية... فالفن الاسلامي مقتبس من الفنون الاخري بل ان العديد من الجوامع المصريه والشاميه ومنهم قبه الصخره وجامع محمد علي زينهم الفنانون الاقباط المصريون, وعندما نذهب الي الكنائس الاثريه نجد انهم يضعون النجمه الثمانيه والاثنا عشر والعشارية كما نجد الافاريز والتعاشيق الخشبيه..وبالتالي جاءت التسمية العمارة الاسلامية او الفنون الاسلامية نظرا للحقبة الحاكمة والراعية للدولة وقتها وليس كاسلوب....ونلاحظ ان العمارة الاسلامية والقبطية لهم نفس السمات...بل اننا نجد وهذا ردا على سؤال الاخ مبارك " هل العمارة الصرحية من الدين الإسلامى فى شئ؟ .على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، المساجد العثمانية فى إسطنبول بتشكيلاتها المتصاعدة، وعلو بناءها ، وضخامة حيزها الفراغى. هل يعود إلى أن الدين الإسلامى حض على العلو فى البنيان"
> 
> م.ماجد المسلماني


 

شكرا كتير مهندس ماجد
أخيرا بدأنا نقرأ معلومات مفيدة. بالنسبة للفن الاسلامي وتسمية العمارة الاسلامية, التساؤل الكبير يظل هو عن تاريخ نشأة هذه التسميات ومن الذي اطلقها. من الواضح انها انتشرت بشكل اساسي على ايدي المستشرقين ومن بحث في عمارة المنطقة العربية وروج لها كما يشير الأستاذ مبارك الخطيب في طرحه الهادئ مؤسسة الآغاخان. ولذلك فالسؤال الكبير هو: اين اسهامات الباحثين العرب لاعادة البحث في هذه التسميات وتصحيح علاقتها بالدين من جهة وقرائتها من جديد بروح العصر واعتمادا على مصادر ودراسات لباحثين مسلمين. برأيي ان الدراسات التي برزت ومنها الكتاب الموجه اليه النقد لا تعالج سوى محاولة بناء نماذج اعتمادا على فرضيات لم يتم الاتفاق عليها اساسا وتجاهلت اساسيات كان يجب البحث فيها مثل هذه التسميات. اهمية اعادة بحث التسميات لا تتعلق فقط بالاسم ولكن باعادة فهم العلاقة الصحيحة بين العمارة والفن والدين,ليس كما روج لها المستشرقون ومؤسسة الآغاخان, ولكن بفهم يتناسب مع حضارتنا وعلى ايدي نقاد عرب ومسلمين. اهمية الموضوع الذي نقرؤه هنا للدكتور وليد تنبع من هذه النقطة المهمة وهي اعادة قراءة الاساسيات من جديد وتقديم تصور ان كان صحيحا واتفقنا عليه فهو قدم شيئا مفيدا جديدا بعد كل هذه السنوات من الركض وراء الآغاخان. وإن كان تصور الدكتور وليد خاطئا ولم نتفق عليه, فعندها يكون ايضا قد ارشدنا لطريق لا يجب علينا ان نسير فيه وفي الحالتين فبحثه له قيمة باثبات شيء او معرفتنا بان هذه الطريق خطأ ونسير في غيره. ومن هنا نفهم ضرورة اعادة مراجعة هذه الكتب والنصوص التي شاعت فترة طويلة بين الطلاب والاكاديميين للتاكد من صحتها. ولذلك فالملاحظات التي نقرا حول هذا الموضوع من قبل بعض المشاركين والتي تبدو خائفة من السير في منهج اعادة القراءة والنقد لا تبرير لها وتعكس عدم قدرة على الحوار العلمي الهادئ وربما تعكس افلاسا فكريا ايضا. شكرا كتير للمهندس ماجد ونرجو استمرار الحوار والنقاش لمن عنده معلومات نستفيد منها كلنا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2010)

للأخ حسن ولبقية الاخوة اللذين لم يطلعوا على الكتاب ،، ربما يكون هذا الرابط مفيدا :

الرابط وجدته بعد بحث وقد اتاحه مؤلفه الدكتور الفاضل / جميل أكبر في موقع بوابة الباحثين على الرابط التالي ،، وقد حدثت هذه المشاركة على اساسه ..

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/311705713_mart_alard_fy_alaslam

التحديث تم في 12 رمضان 1440 الموافق 17 مايو 2019 ....


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن كسبنا أعضاء كثيرون ، لا أدري هل جلبهم هذا الموضوع ام جلبهم حظنا الطيب ،، أرحب بنهاد وبماجد قبلهم بمبارك ، وخديجة وجميع المتداخلين، وآمل أن يستمر النقاش الطيب الهادي الجميل ........


----------



## حسن مشهور (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، 
بداية أشكر الأخ الدكتور/ فيصل على إدراجه لوصلة كتاب الدكتور/ جميل​ 
وأعود لسلسلة النقاش التي فجّرها الأخ/ جمال اللافي دونما تمهيد ، والتي ثـَبُت لكل متابع أنها لا تغدو سوى مسألة تصفية حسابات بين الدكاترة الأفاضل لا أكثر .​ 
وأشكر الأخ الدكتور/ فيصل مرة أخرى لتفضله بإرسال تساؤلي بالبريد الالكتروني للدكتور/ وليد السيد ، والذي أجاب عليها مشكوراً بما يلي:​ 
كان السؤال الأول:​ 
هل نحن بصدد موضوع يبحث في علاقة وتأثير الإسلام كدين على التخطيط العمراني ؟ هل هناك ما يمكن تسميته بـ " المدينة الإسلامية " ، من وجهة نظر تخطيطية؟​ 

وجاءت الإجابة – معبرة عن قناعتي الشخصية – والتي كنت أتمنى على الدكتور/ وليد الإستفاضة في ضرب الأمثلة الملخصة لنقاط الخلاف بين مفهومه للعمارة الإسلامية ، إذا جاز التعبير ، وبين ما يطرحه الدكتور/ جميل في كتابه . 

المأخذ الوحيد على الدكتور/ وليد هو إستخدامه لألفاظ تبدو مستفزه للبعض ، والتي قد تكون وليدة إنفعاله وضيقه ربما بوجهة النظر الأخرى .​ 
السؤال الثاني :

لماذا إنتظر الدكتور/ وليد السيدهذه المدة - قرابة عشرين عاماً - لينقد كتاب الدكتور/ جميلأكبر ، عمارة الأرض في الإسلام؟​ 
الجواب:​ 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني عن توقيت الرد بعد عشرين عاماً. لا أدري أين هيالمشكلة في عدد السنوات؟ هل كان هناك موعد نهائي لإستلام نقد الكتاب وفاتني مثلا؟هل كان الموعد النهائي بعد عشر سنوات أو 15 عاما مثلا؟ وبالرغم من ذلك فالكثير منالأفكار والكتابات السائدة يعود لمراجعتها المفكرون بعد زمن أطول من عشرين عاما. وهناك نظريات علمية فلكية سادت لقرون ثم تمت مراجعتها من قبل علماء أخرين بعد أكثرمن مائة عام .​ 
وهنا أختلف مع الدكتور/ وليد ، وليعذر سطحيتي ، فالمقصود من السؤال كان: ترى هل فرغ الدكتور/ وليد من مناقشة الكتب المنشورة – التي تناولت هذه القضية– ولم يبق سوى كتاب د/ جميل ليتصدى له؟​ 
من الواضح أن تناول د/وليد لكتاب "عمارة الأرض" تحديداً لم يكن على سبيل الصدفة . فقد قرأه سنة صدوره في بداية التسعينيات وكان وقتها يعد لأطروحته لنيل الماجستير. وكانت لديه تحفظات (جمل متناقضة ، كما سمّاها) على ما ورد بالكتاب . ولكن خلال مناقشة بينه وبين الكاتب (د. جميل) عن رأي الأخير في فكر د/الجابري الفلسفي في مسائل التراث ، ومنهجيته لقراءة ونقد العقل العربي في بداية التسعينيات ، فوجىء بإجابة مذهلة (كما سمّاها) حين رد عليه د/ جميل قائلاً: "ينبغي الحذر مما يكتبه هذا الرجل فهو علماني"!!! ولم يذكر د/ وليد ما إذا كان قد ناقش أو إستفسر من د/ جميل عن سبب نعت الأخير – للدكتور/ الجابري رحمه الله – بالعلماني . ولكن يبدو أنه كظم غيظه وإنتظر الفرصة للإنقضاض بعد تلك السنين .​ 

ولم تنتهي القصة هنا ، فقد سنحت للدكتور/ وليد فرصة إرسال ملاحظاته/تحفظاته تلك لصاحب كتاب "عمارة الأرض" بناءاً على طلب الأخير (د/ جميل) والتي إعتبرتها مبادرة كريمة من د/ جميل وتواصل واجب ومشكور .​ 

للأسف .. لم يطلعنا الدكتور/ وليد على ما أفضى إليه ذلك التواصل . 
ما وصل إلينا هنا هو بعض من ذلك التراشق بين الدكاترة ، الذي لم يثمر أو يسفر عن شيء كما يأمل الدكتور/ فيصل .​


----------



## نهاد معمر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*نقاط فرعية بعيدا عن الحوار*



حسن مشهور قال:


> ​
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> 
> ...


 
مرحبا أخي حسن
قرأت رد الدكتور وليد مرة أخرى وأجد أنك لو قراته بتمعن وروية لوجدت بعض الإجابة على اسئلتك. السؤال الأول الذي تطرحه يمكن أن إعادة صياغته كالتالي: لماذا انتظر الدكتور وليد هذه المدة ليبدأ بنقد كتاب بسيم حكيم؟ فهو يذكر جيدا أنه بدأ بكتاب بسيم حكيم ونشر النقد في ثلاثة مقالات ثم انتقل لكتاب الدكتور جميل وسينتقل لمراجعة كتب وأفكار أخرى. وذكر أيضا أنه ذهب للدراسة لانجلترا وغيرها من أمور الحياة والعمل حالت قبل ذلك دون بداية مشروع فكري يعمل عليه اللآن من مركز ابحاث اسسه من لندن. الإجابة كانت واضحة وقد عدت لقراءتها مرتين قبل أن اكتب لك هذا الرد يا أخ حسن, فهل في هذا بعض الإجابة عما تسأل؟ ولا أدري ما أهمية ذلك كله بالنسبة لموضوعنا؟ ولماذا هذه الظنون والتاويلات؟ ما هو القصد بالضبط وماذا نستفيد نحن القراء من كل هذا

وكذلك ما هي أهمية بقية التخمينات والإفتراضات عن نوايا الناس؟ وكظم غيظه وانقض ومثل هذا الكلام؟ لماذا لا نناقش الأفكار المطروحة ونرقى بالنقاش كما يجب بدلا من هذه التحريات والاستجوابات والاستنتاجات

كلما بدانا بحوار يناقش الافكار يعيدنا بعض الاخوة لنقاط فرعية فهل هذا مقصود ام ان الاعضاء ليس عندهم قدرة على النقاش الجاد؟ مجرد سؤال فقط

ألا تعجبكم مثلا الأسئلة التي طرحها مبارك الخطيب وماجد المسلماني كبداية للحوار والبناء عليها كي نستفيد؟ ولماذا لم يطرح أحد القراء حتى الآن أية فكرة جادة في نقد الكتاب ورد الدكتور جميل على الدكتور وليد وهو الموضوع الأساسي؟ قرأ الموضوع أكثر من 1300 شخص ولم يشارك أحد إلا فئة محدودة على اصابع اليد ومعظم المشاركات خارج الموضوع؟ هل هذا مؤشر على مدى ثقافة القراء ومدى قدرتهم على المشاركة في حوار جاد أم ماذا؟ مجرد سؤال فقط

ولكي تكون مشاركتي بناءة, لنبدأ بفكرة يدعو لها الدكتور جميل في كتابه وهي فكرة (مدينة بلا إدارة وبدون معاملات ورقية قائمة على حوار متواصل بين السكان كفريق مسيطر) ما رأي الأخوة القراء في هذه الفكرة, وهل تصلح لمدن اليوم؟ وشكرا


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
بداية انا جد سعيد بطرح هذا الموضوع الهام للمناقشة الهادفة و هو ما دفعني الى التسجيل في هذا الملتقى المبارك و اتمنى ان اكون اضافة مميزة للملتقى و ان لا تقتصر مشاركاتي على هذا الموضوع فقط.
في الحقيقة انا كنت اتابع النقاش الجاري باهتمام كبير و كنت ساشارك في النقاش لولا بعض الانشغالات الخاصة لكن ظهور بعض الافكار التي اعتبرها غاية في الخطورة على عقول القراء خاصة من الطلبة الذين لا يملكون مناعة فكرية جعلتني اعجل مشاركتي لادافع عن ما اراه حقا باعتبار ان الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرص.
اخطر ما في الموضوع و قبل ان انتقل الى الموضوع الرئيسي للنقاش هو اعتبار امثال المفكر محمد اركون و نصر حامد ابو زيد و من يدورون في فلكهما عمالقة الفكر الاسلامي الحديث و انهم جددوا الفكر الاسلامي و انهم عالجوا امراض الامة التي كانت السبب في تخلفنا !!!.و قبل ان ارد على هذه الفكرة ساعرض بعض ما قاله امثال هؤلاء, يقول نصر حامد ابو زيد في احد كتاباته عن الوحي الالهي المعجز و نبا السماء العظيم :"انه نص بشري و خطاب تاريخي لا يتضمن معنى مفارقا جوهريا ثابتا..فالقران في حقيقته منتج ثقافي تشكل في الواقع و الثقافة خلال فترة تزيد على العشرين عاما فالواقع اولا و الواقع ثانيا و الواقع اخيرا ..ان النص القراني منظومة من من مجموعة من النصوص ..و اذا كان يتشابه في تركيبته تلك مع النص الشعري كما هو واضح من المعلقات الجاهلية مثلا فان الفارق بين القران و بين المعلقة من هذه الزاوية المحددة يتمثل في المدى الزمنى الذي استغرقه تكون النص القراني ..الذي انحاز في مخاطبة النساء لنصوص الصعاليك..و لم يكن له وجود سابق على تشكله في الواقع هذا التشكل الذي صنعته الابنية الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و السياسية ..فهو دياليكتيك صاعد من الواقع الارضي و ليس دياليكتيا هابطا"..انتهى.
بالله عليكم يا من لكم قلوب تعقلون بها و اذان تسمعون بها و عيون تبصرون بها كيف تطلقون لقب المجدد الاسلامي على من يفسر الوحي السماوي تفسيرا ماركسيا بمعايير المادية الجدلية فراه نصا بشريا هل بلغ الهوان بامة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التي تملك الوحي الصحيح الوحيد على ظهر هذه الارض و التي فتح صحابة رسولها صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثمانين عاما اوسع مما فتح الاغريق و الرومان في ثمانية قرون ..هل بلغ الهوان بهذه الامة ان تتعلم خطابها الديني من "العملاء الحضاريين" الذين يحتضنهم الغرب و ينفق عليهم السحت لقاء اكاذيبهم و تكذيبهم لله و الرسول و الاسلام ..هؤلاء الذين يركزون على الحديث عن تجديد الخطاب الديني الاسلامي بذات المفاهيم التي يتحدث عنها الامريكان و الصهاينة و ليس بمفاهيم التجديد الاسلامي الذي هو سنة و قانون من سنن الفكر عبر الزمان و المكان.
فما ان اعلن الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش الحملة الصليبية على الاسلام الذي سماه "ارهابا" حتى انهالت افواه و اقلام الساسة و المفكرين الاستراتيجيين و الكتاب و الصحفيين الامريكان و معهم الكثير من نظائرهم الغربيين و تبعا لهم العديد من الحداثيين المتغربين و العلمانيين في عالمنا الاسلامي ضد الاسلام المقاوم الذي يتصدى للصهيونية و امريكا و ضد ثقافة الجهاد و الاستشهاد التي تحرك طاقات الامة الاسلامية لتحرير اوطانها و مقدساتها من الاغتصاب الصهيوني و الهيمنة الامريكية و الغربية و ضد الخطاب الاسلامي الذي يقدم الاسلام منهاجا شاملا للحياة لتحويله و تحويل خطابه الديني عن طبيعتهما ليكون خطابا للاسلام الحداثي بالعنى الغربي للحداثة الذي يقيم قطيعة معرفية كبرى مع تراثه و منهاجه الشامل للحياة الامر الذي يقف بالاسلام و خطابه عند الشعائر و العبادات و المحاريب و القلوب فيكون علمانيا يقبل المبدا المسيحي "دع ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله"و يقبل القيم الغربية ..و من تم يتسامح مع السياسة الامريكية و الاستعمار الاستيطاني الصهيوني لاراضي المسلمين .

و بعد هذا الاعلان جاء دور العملاء الحضاريين من ابنائنا الذين يتسمون باسمائنا و يتكلمون لغتنا و الذين يمول الغرب علنا دكاكينهم التي يسمونها "منظمات المجتمع المدني"ليصبحوا صوة سيدهم و ليتحولوا بقدرة الدولارات الامريكية الى خبراء في تجديد الخطاب الديني و هم الذين لم يعرف عن واحد منهم التخصص في العلوم الاسلامية و من قرا منهم شيئا في هذه العلوم فانما قراه ليفسر الاسلام تفسيرا ماركسيا بمنهاج المادية الجدلية و المادية التاريخية. 

ساكتفي بهذا القدر وانتقل الى الموضوع الرئيسي رغم اني ارى ان الموضوعين تربطهما علاقة وثيقة فانا كنت من اكثر المعجبين بكتابات الدكتور وليد السيد التي تعرفت عليها من خلال مجمع عمران نت فقد شدتني طريقته في عرض الافكار بطريقة منهجية رائعة و قدرته الكبيرة على النقد و التحليل لكن عندما بدا في نقض كتاب "عمارة الارض في الاسلام" لاحظت انه ينتقص كثيرا من فكر الكاتب الدكتور جميل اكبر و يستخدم الفاظ قاسية و غير ملائمة تحط من قدر الكاتب و تهدم جميع الجهود التي بدلها فمن غير المعقول ان يكون كل ما جاء في الكتاب مغلوط و غير صحيح فانا لم اقرا جملة واحدة تمدح في بعض ما جاء في الكتاب فالدكتور جميل اكبر غير معصوم عن الخطا و هو اجتهد في كتابه و علينا ان نقدر هذا الاجتهاد و نشجعه لا ان نهدمه كلية فالكتاب فيه العديد من الخير و الفائدة و يجب الاشادة بذلك اولا قبل ان نبدا في اظهار المساوىء و تضخيمها لان هذا سوف ينفر الطلاب من قراءة هذا الكتاب و هذا ما تعلمته من قراءتي لردود العلماء الربانيين على بعضهم البعض و من امثلة ذلك النقد الذي قام به العلامة يوسف القرضاوي على كتاب الشهيد سيد قطب "في ضلال القران" حيث انه اشاد اولا بمحاسن و روعة الكتاب قبل ان يذكر الاوجه التي اختلف فيها مع سيد قطب و هذا هو النقد الذي يبني و لايهدم و هذا هو الذي يخلق المحبة و يجلب المنفعة.

كما اريد ان ارد بعض الاخوة الذين قالوا ان الفن الذي ظهر في الحضارة الاسلامية ليست له اي صلة بالدين الاسلامي لاني لا اوافقهم في هذا الراي فانا ارى ان الفنون الاسلامية و ليدة رؤية الى الكون و الحياة تتمتع بخصوصية و امتياز و لكنها جزء من الرؤية الاسلامية الاشمل التي بدورها مظهر خاص متميز من حالة اعم هي الرؤية الدينية التي يناى عنها العالم الغربي اليوم و يقيم بينه و بينها الحواجز و السدود.فالموقف الاسلامي من الوجود و معنى الانسان كان وراء الفن الاسلامي و هما سر اصالته فالفن الذي ينشا نتيجة لا اله الا الله سيكون فيه الوعي بالقداسة و اذا كنت تريد ان ترى القداسة في نور الاسلام فاذهب الى جامع السلطان حسن او ضريح الامام الشافعي ترى القداسة راي العين و تحسها في جسمك كله و ليس فقط في عينيك و قلبك والفن الذي ينشا نتيجة لا اله الا الله سيكون فيه التجريد لانه الله عزوجل يقول ليس كمثله شىء رفض ان يكون للصورة دخل في الموضوع و لما كان لابد ان يعبر الفن عن القداسة كانت و سيلته الى ذلك هي التجريد على عكس الفنون الاخرى حيث الالهة فيها مصورة .والمسلم يرى الله عزوجل في كل الكائنات من حوله اي في الافاق و في الانفس فاذا تاملت الطبيعة فانت ترى ان كل شىء يشير الى ان هناك واحدا احد لا شبيه له و هنا يوجد سر ما يسمى "بالارابسك" والارابسك اصطلاح غير موجود عند الفنانين المسلمين الذين عملوا الفن الاسلامي انما هي كلمة الاجانب عن الزخارف الاسلامية و الفن الاسلامي لا يعتبر زخرفيا بالمعنى الذي يقولون عنه فهو كاي فن اخر لا بد ان يكون له شىء من الطلاوة و الزخرفة و لكنه في الجوهر بعيد عن الزخرفة كغاية..اذا ما هي و ظيفة ما يسمونه بالزخرفة؟ هذه الزخرفة لها و ظائف لا تعد و لا تحصى و ليس من السهل حصرها و لكن من بينها انها ترمز الى الكون بطريقة مجردة ياخد فيها النبات كرمز في صورة رمزية يسموها "ارابسك" ترمز الى تداخل و تازر و تماثل عناصر الوجود .كما ان الوجدان الاسلامي كما هو موجود في القران يؤكد اكثر من ديانة اخرى على تامل الطبيعة و تدبر الكون لان الطبيعة هي القران المرئي و هو يؤكد اهمية هذا لانه طريق الى الايمان و الى رؤية الله عزوجل قلبيا و كان من نتيجة هذا التامل شىء عجيب في الفن الاسلامي هو ان منجزات الفن الاسلامي هي بمثابة عالم ثان يوازي و يحاذي و يضاهي في منطق بناءه بناء العالم الطبيعي اي ان الفن الاسلامي حيث يؤلف اناء او بابا او بناءا فان هذا المؤلف ينبض نيض الحياة الطبيعية فجسم الانسان معضون اي مكون من اعضاء و كذلك الكائنات العضوية الاخرى هذه العضوية للكائن الحي نجدها في الفن الاسلامي فالعمل الاسلامي له منطق بناء العالم العضوي و الهندسة الاسلامية هندسة عضوية .

شىء اخر تنجح الفنون الاسلامية في ان تقربنا به من معنى الاسلام ,قلنا ان الله عزوجل امرنا ان نتامل الخلق لنتقرب اليه و بتاملنا الخلق نجد من خلال هذه العضونة لا محدودية اسرة و الفن الاسلامي شغوف بهذه اللامحدودية يركبها في العمل الفني و يوحي بها للمتلقي و تامل قطعة الارابيسك ترى شبكة من التشجيرات و التفريعات لا حد لها و الكل وحدة واحدة .
كما اني لا ارى ان المساجد العثمانية بتشكيلاتها المتصاعدة و علو بناءها و ضخامة حيزها الفراغي هي حض على العلو في البنيان فهذه رؤية سطحية و يجب علينا ان نبحث في كنه و جوهر الامور فهذه المساجد بالنسبة لي افهمها في ضوء التعلق و الشوق الى السماء و السماء ما هو اسمى..ماهو اعلى. 
و في ختام مشاركتي هذه اود ان اقول ان من كتب عن الفنون و العمارة الاسلامية حقيقة و بكمية كبيرة ليسوا هم المسلمين اصحاب هذه الفنون بل انه العالم الغربي لاننا نائمون نتجادل في امور تافهة و هو يقظ و يكرس وقته في كل ما هو مهم و يدرس و يكتب لنا تاريخنا فهناك جزء مهم لن يقوم به الا نحن كيف نفهم هذه الفنون و هذه المدن؟ وفهمها لابد ان يبدا من الداخل اي من داخل الوجدان الاسلامي يفهم الفن و المدن الاسلامية فمهما كان الكاتب الغربي حسن النية فالاسلام غريب عنه ..هو لم يعشه..لم يمارسه لقد فهمه من الخارج و لم يدخل الى الوجدان الاسلامي لهذا لن يشرح الوجدان الاسلامي الا المسلمون و هذا ما يحاول الدكتور جميل اكبر شرحه في كتابه "عمارة الارض في الاسلام".  

 
  
*
*

*
*


----------



## نهاد معمر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للنقاش*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
> 
> 
> ساكتفي بهذا القدر وانتقل الى الموضوع الرئيسي رغم اني ارى ان الموضوعين تربطهما علاقة وثيقة فانا كنت من اكثر المعجبين بكتابات الدكتور وليد السيد التي تعرفت عليها من خلال مجمع عمران نت فقد شدتني طريقته في عرض الافكار بطريقة منهجية رائعة و قدرته الكبيرة على النقد و التحليل لكن عندما بدا في نقض كتاب "عمارة الارض في الاسلام" لاحظت انه ينتقص كثيرا من فكر الكاتب الدكتور جميل اكبر و يستخدم الفاظ قاسية و غير ملائمة تحط من قدر الكاتب و تهدم جميع الجهود التي بدلها فمن غير المعقول ان يكون كل ما جاء في الكتاب مغلوط و غير صحيح فانا لم اقرا جملة واحدة تمدح في بعض ما جاء في الكتاب فالدكتور جميل اكبر غير معصوم عن الخطا و هو اجتهد في كتابه و علينا ان نقدر هذا الاجتهاد و نشجعه لا ان نهدمه كلية
> ...


 
مرحبا أخي زكريا
وشكرا كتير لمداخلتك وتبدو شخصا مثقفا ومطلعا ويمكن أن نبدأ حوار علمي جاد نتفق على نقاط فيه ونختلف على نقاط أخرى. 

بداية لنبدأ بتحييد مواضيع نصر أبو زيد وأركون وزيد وغيره كما طلب الأستاذ باسل الشريف, والكثير منا يتفق على ان افكار ابو زيد مثلا مثيرة للخلاف ولا اريد استعمال كلمات اخرى وهي ليست موضوعنا وتم اثارتها بكلمة او اثنتين وبتعليق من احد الاعضاء ولم تكن محور النقاش بتاتا

بالنسبة للنقد موضوع الكتاب لا ادري لماذا لا نستطيع الانتظار حتى نهاية نقد الكتاب كي نحكم على الصورة الكلية. صحيح المقال الأول يبدو صرخة مدوية لكن المقالات اللاحقة تناقش الافكار والنص بهدوء اكثر. وعلى كل حال النقد يوفر وجهة نظر اخرى توضع في الميزان مقابل وجهة نظر الكاتب ويستطيع الطلاب والباحثون مناقشتها في ابحاثهم بدلا من وجهة نظر واحدة؟ هل نحن متفقون على هذه الفكرة؟

ما ذكرته بخصوص الفن الاسلامي وفكرة القدسية, والاضرحة والسلطان حسن, لا بد أنك تمزح ولست جادا يا اخي الكريم؟ هل زرت هذه الأماكن وشعرت بالقداسة؟ الا يشعر الزائر بالرهبة من صرحية السلطان حسن؟ الم تكتب كتب التاريخ عنه انه نصب المنجنيق على ظهره لمجابهة الحروب في مقابل قلعة محمد علي؟ اي قداسة تتحدث عنها يا اخي زكريا؟ سؤال بلطف طبعا

بالنسبة للنقطة الأخيرة في مشاركتك بخصوص المستشرقين, صدقت يا اخي فنحن فعلا نائمون وللاسف فمعظم الابحاث التي قام بها المستشرقون قلبت علينا طاقية رؤوسنا. لكنني اختلف معك في ان باحثينا لديهم القدرة على قراءة صحيحة من داخل الحضارة, فالمسالة ليست مسالة داخل او خارج بل هي مسالة قدرة عقلية على النقد والتحليل واعادة القراءة بموضوعية وسعيا وراء الحقيقة حتى لو كانت تخالف ما نتمناه. وهذا للاسف غير موجود فهناك نزعة عاطفية لتقديس الموروث ونبذ اية فكرة لمواكبة الحداثة او باتجاهها على الاقل. وهي نزعة غير علمية او موضوعية فالعالم يسير للامام ولا يقف عند مرحلة معينة وهذا ينطبق على الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل وكل من هذه يتجدد بمرور الزمن ليصبح الحاضر هو الماضي والمستقبل هو الحاضر. هل تتفق معي في ذلك؟

لا اريد الاطالة عليكم وسامحوني ان اطلت لكني اريد فسح المجال لغيري وربما يريد الاخ زكريا التعقيب. وشكرا


----------



## نزار الحمدان (27 سبتمبر 2010)

قبل أن ابعث بردي على "نقض النقد" الذي أتحفنا به الدكتور جميل أكبر، استغرب بشدة من الذين يشنون حملة هوجاء على المفكرين العرب أمثال محمد أركون وغيره، رغم أن الدكتور جميل أكبر في رده يرتمي في حضن كبار المستنيرين من الغرب الذين ينكرون الفكر الدوغمائي وتقوم نظرياتهم على نقض الثوابت والغيبيات وأولهم (كارل بوبر) الذي لم تخلوا صفحة من رد الدكتور أكبر من الاستشهاد به. إلى متى سنظل أسرى عقدة "الخواجة" ونجرح مفكرينا بدلا من أن نحاول أن نتعلم منهم. أما نقض النقد الذي حاول به الدكتور جميل الدفاع عن أفكاره في عمارة الأرض فلنا معه وقفة أخرى.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تهميش أولي على نقض النقد (1)*

لقد قرأت رد الدكتور جميل أكبر على نقد الدكتور وليد السيد، وقد أعجبني كونه رد هادئ ومتزن لكنني لم أستطع أن أفهم علاقة رد الدكتور أكبر بما يطرحه في كتاب عمارة الأرض، فهو يخوض في نظريات غربية حول "الأبستمولوجيا" ويسترشد بافكار "كارل بوبر" على أنها هي الأفكار التي اعتمد عليها في تطوير فكرة النماذج الإذعانية ويحاول أن يقنعنا أن هذه النماذج تمثل نظرية، ويتناسى في نفس الوقت أن "بوبر" كتب أهم كتبه حول "إسطورة الإطار" وهو مترجم للعربية ضمن سلسلة عالم المعرفة الكويتية وقامت بترجمته (يمنى الخولي وهي متخصصة في فلفسة كارل بوبر)، ورغم أنه يذكره في رده ويقول:
"ومن كتب كارل بوبرالمهمة لموضوعنا أيضاً كتاب (أسطورة الإطارأو
The Myth of the Framework ومماجاء في الكتاب هوأن (الأطر)التي نعيشها،أي المعتقدات أوالأديان أوالمذاهب أوالقناعات ) كالرأسماليةأو الإشتراكية أوالإسلام ( ماهي إلاسجون. فكل من يعارض أسطورة الإطار سيرحب بالمناقشة مع مشاركآت من عالم آخر،أي من إطارآخر،لأن في هذا إتاحة لفرصةاكتشاف الأغلال التي لم يشعر بها إلى وقت النقاش،هكذا تتحطم الأغلال،وبالتالي يتعالى الفرد المناقض على نفسه. إلا أن تحطيم الإنسان لقضبان سجنه ليست عملية سهلة أو روتينية. فهي لا يمكن أن تتأتى إلا بجهد نقدي وجهد إبداعي"

ليتأمل القارئ مدى التناقض بين ما يقوله الدكتور أكبر حول افكار (بوبر) وبين ما ينادي به في عمارة الأرض في الإسلام. أنه يتناسى بهذا القول أنه يسجن القارئ ويضع على عقله الأغلال بالاطار (النماذج الاذعانية وما يقول عنه أنه نظرية في فقه العمران) ويوجه المعرفة العمرانية عبر "نفق ضيق" لايرى نور في نهايته، فبوبر هنا ضد "نمذجة المعرفة" التي مارسها ويمارسها جميل أكبر في كتاباته وفي محاضراته مستعينا بذلك، بالطبع، بالعاطفة الدينية التي يعرف كيف يعزف على أوتارها ببراعة. المشكلة من وجهة نظري هي أن محاولة تشتيت القراء برد طويل وجميل بل وممتع من خلال حوار حول النظريات العلمية لا يجعلنا نفهم "منهجية" كتاب عمارة الأرض (أهو مع الإطار أو ضد الإطار)، فهذا الكتاب عبارة عن مشاهدات عابرة وقراءة "نصوصية" أعطاها "الإطار" أكبر قداسة لا تحتاج لها ولا تؤيدها ولا تدعمها نظرية علم تطور العلوم "الابستمولوجيا" التي هي ضد الثبات كما يقر بذلك الدكتور أكبر في رده "المدرسي" الذي حاول أن يشرح فيه ماذا تعني "الأبستمولوجيا" ولم يحاول أبد شرح علاقتها بالنماذج الإذعانية أو حتى بمنهجية كتاب الأرض في الإسلام. 

فحسب ما قرأت من رد أكبر فأن "النماذج الإذعانية" هي ضد "الابستمولوجيا" فهي نماذج تسكينية "إستسلامية" تهدف إلى وقف الاجتهاد لأنها تربطها بنصوص مقدسة من وجهة نظر الكاتب والكتاب، وكأنها تقول أن الشريعة بنموذجها الاذعاني المتحد (وهو نموذج أسطوري تأطيري غير واقعي وينقضه مبدأ الوقف والحسبة والسلطات العامة التي كانت بدرجات متعددة داخل المدينة العربية) وصلت إلى "النهاية" ولا داعي أن نخوض في مسلمات فقه العمران الذي أتى به كتاب عمارة الارض. وبالطبع فحتى أبسط البسطاء يدرك أن الاجتهاد الفقهي أتى بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد نزول أية "اليوم أتمم لكم دينكم"، بينما من يدافع عن عمارة الأرض يراه كتاب مقدس في عمارة المدينة العربية/الإسلامية. أنه لأمر مؤسف أن نصل لهذا الحد من "الجهل" وأنا هنا لابد أن أعذر الغرب الذي يضحك علينا وعلى جمودنا، فبينما ترى "الإبستمولوجيا" أنه لا توجد فكرة غير خاضعة للنقد والتحدي (والتي يملئ بها أكبر رده) نجده في المقابل يصور لنا نماذجه الاذعانية في عمارة الأرض على أنها حقائق غير قابلة للنقض وأنها تحمل راية "دور الشريعة في العمران". ومع ذلك لابد أن أبين هنا من أجل الحق أن كتاب عمارة الأرض يمثل جهد كبير يشكر عليه الدكتور جميل ونتمنى أن تمتلئ مكتبتنا العربية بأمثاله، لولا أن الدكتور أكبر ومن يدور في فلكه أوصلوا الكتاب إلى مرحلة القداسة، وهي مرحلة تمثل خطر كبير على الفكر العمراني العربي والإسلامي يجب أن يتصدى له كل من يرى في نفسه القدرة على ذلك. اقولها بكل صراحة أن المشكلة ليست في كتاب عمارة الأرض بل في الفكر الذي يقف وراءه ويدافع عته باستماتة "الجامد" "الساكن" الذي يريد أن يلغي الاجتهاد ويعيدنا إلى عصور الإنحطاط التي توقف فيها الاجتهاد وطمر فيها التفكير وأصبح العالم الإسلامي مجرد "قطيع" يساق إلى الهاوية دون أن يعي ما يساق إليه. 

إما بالنسبة لرد الدكتور جميل أكبر فأن الإشكالية هنا هي في التناقضات الكبيرة التي يحتوي عليها الرد، فهو لم يواجه الحقائق الواضحة التي ذكرها الدكتور السيد في نقده العلمي للكتاب، بل حاول أن يشتت ذهن القارئ ويستعرض عضلاته المعرفية برد طويل ليس له علاقة واضحة بما طرحه في كتاب عمارة الأرض، وإن كان الرد نفسه ممتع لكنه في غير محله ابدا وكان يمكن أن يحيل القارئ إلى نظريات "الإبستمولوجيا" دون أن يتأستذ على القارئ دون أن يقنعه بأن ما يقوله له علا قة بالنموذج الاذعاني المتحد الذي هو ضد "الإبستمولوجيا" ونظرياتها بامتياز. 

وبالطبع أنا لا أؤيد فكرة "النسب" التي ذكرها الدكتور وليد في نقده لمنهجية كتاب عمارة الارض، فالظاهرة العمرانية لا تعتمد على النسب المؤية بل هي ظاهرة متعددة بتعدد التصورات الانسانية وهذا هو الممتع في دراسة العمارة، التي لا تخضع لإبستمولوجيا "بوبر" ولا للنسب المئوية بل بفهم الظاهرة نفيها التي قد تثيرها الحالات الفردية "الشاذة" (التي يستعين بها الدكتور أكبر كثيرا في كتابه) وبالظواهر العامة، لكني مع الدكتور وليد في إشكالية تعميم الحالات الشاذة واعتبارها ظواهر يمكن القياس عليها أو القول بأنها تمثل ظاهرة المدينة العربية/الإسلامية دون البحث عن المزيد من الشواهد، علما بأن الظاهرة العمراني تتغير بتغير المكان والزمان ويصعب الاعتماد عليها كحالة ثابته وإن كان يمكن تفهمها ودراستها كحالات إسترشادية تقود إلى تفكيك الظاهرة العمرانية والمسارات "الزمكانية" (الزمانية؟المكانية) التي قد تكون شكلتها. فمثلا مثال تقابل الأبواب من عدمها في المدينة العربية، الذي أستشهد به الدكتور أكبر في رده، فهو ضمن الظواهر الانسانية للعمارة فإذا كان الغالب تقابل الأبواب فأن نسبة كبيرة من الأبواب لم تتقابل وكلا الظاهرتين يمكن تفسيرهما بعيدا عن "الإبستمولوجيا" العلمية البحته، وإن كانت للظواهر الانسانية "إبستمولوجيتها" الخاصة بها التي لا تقرر الحقائق بل تتعامل مع الظواهر التي لا يمكن أن ترقى لنظريات العلوم البحته (حتى وإن كان الدكتور جميل حاول أن يوفق بين العلوم البحته والعلوم الانسانية ومن خلال أقول بوبر نفسه إلا أن الفرق سيظل قائما بين "الحقيقية" في العلوم البحته و"الظن" في العلوم الانسانية)، والعمارة ضمن هذه الظواهر الانسانية المتغيرة، والدكتور أكبر يقرر ذلك في مثال تقابل الابواب عندما قال أن تقابل الابواب بسبب القرابة قد يحدث إشكالية حقوقية عندما يباع البيت لمالك جديد ونسي الدكتور أن العمارة ظاهرة "فيزيائية" مادية يتغير مستخدميها وملاكها وتبقى هي لفترة طويلة من الزمن لكن يصيبها بعض التطوير والتحوير كي تناسب الملاك الجدد. ولو حاول الدكتور أكبر التعمق في مفهوم "الأخلاق" و"القيم" التي ارتكزت عليها المدينة العربية/الإسلامية لفهم أن هناك أخلاق "محلية" كانت تدير المدينة تجعل من الجار يحترم حرمة جاره حتى لو كانت بيوتهم مفتوحة على بعضها البعض ومثال "الفرجة" التي بين السطح في المدن القديمة التي كانت تستخدمها النساء فقط والممرات العلوية (غدامس في ليبيا على سبيل المثال) يؤكد أن الظاهرة العمرانية داخل المدينة العربية/الاسلامية كانت تتتعامل مع مسألة فقه الواقع (العام الذي يمس كل مناحي الحياة من ضمنها التعامل مع العمارة التي قد تكون قائمة منذ القدم وتغيرت مع تطورات هذا الفقه والقيم التي ينتجها). 

والحقيقة أن العمران بشكل عام يتقاطع مع الآداب العامة ومع الأعراف والتقاليديد التي هي جزء من "التجربة الأخلاقية" للمجتمعات الإسلامية والتي يعرفها عادل العوا بأنها (أي التجربة الأخلاقية) "تتجلى في وقائع قد يشار إليها باسم الآداب العامة، أو التقاليد أو الأعراف، والآدب، بالمعنى الأخلاقي، وهي مجموعة من القواعد التي يجد الناس أنفسهم ملزمين باتباعها في وقت معين، وعصر معين، وهي تسود علاقاتهم الاجتماعية، وترجع صعوبة تحديدها لتغيرها الدائب في الزمان والمكان". (الموسوعة الفلسفية العربية، تحرير معن زيادة، منشورات معهد الإنماء العربي، القاهرة، 1986م، ص 35)، والعمارة غالبا ما تكون ضمن منظومة الأعراف والتقاليد والآداب العامة التي تستمد من الدين والشريعة وجودها وحيويتها لكنها لا تظهر على شكل نصوص وتجارب وسنن ثابته بل تتغير مع تغير الزمان والمكان لذلك فأن القول أن الشريعة لها دور مباشر وثابت في تشكيل العمران ماهو إلا محاولة للإنغلاق والسكون والتجميد لا نحتاج له ابد في وقتنا الراهن، إذ أنه من المفترض أن نبحث عن الدور "الأخلاقي" للشريعة في العمران وهو الأساس من وجهة نظري الشخصية الذي يمكن أن نفهم به "خصوصية" المدينة العربية "أخلاقيا". 

هذا لايعني أن فقه الواقع يتنافى مع الثوابت الفقهية العامة أو أن هذا الفقه يأخذ شكلا جديدا بالكامل كل جيل بل هو فقه يتعامل مع ظروف الناس ومع خصوصيتهم المحلية دون أن يمس ثوابتهم، والعمارة أصلا ليس لها علاقة بالثوابت بل هي جزء من "الفقه الواقعي المتغير" وبالتالي فأن النوازل التي يستدل بها الدكتور أكبر في كتابه ليبرهن بها على أن الشريعة تدفع إلى النوذج الاذعاني المتحد غير واقعية في زماننا هذا بل أنه يصعب القياس على أغلبها لأنها نوازل نشأت في مكان وزمان غير الذي نعيشه الآن كما أنها أمثلة قد تتغير الأحكام فيها بتغير الظروف وبتغير التركيبة المجتمعية والتقنيات التي قد تطرا لتبتكر حلول جديدة، فكما قلت العمارة مسألة متغيرة لاتخضع للثوابت التي حاول الدكتور أكبر أن يقنعنا بها على طول كتاب عمارة الأرض وعرضه.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تهميش أولي على نقض النقد (2)*

أما فكرة المسؤولية التي ترتكز نماذج أكبر الإذعانية عليها من خلال العلاقات المحتملة التي يمكن أن تنتج عن العلاقة الثلاثية بين "الاشغال" و "الملكية" و "السيطرة" والتي نتجت عنها النماذج الاذعانية الخمسة التي قدمها أكبر في أطروحته للدكتوراه ونشرها في كتابه Crisis of the Built Environment عام 1988 وترجمها بعد ذلك لتكون كتاب عمارة الاض، أقول أن فكرة المسؤولية جزء من الفكر الاداري الغربي اصلا وقد أخذها الدكتور أكبر من أستاذه في MIT (ستانفورد أندرسون) وقد تعامل معها الدكتور صالح الهذلول في أطروحته للدكتوراه التي قدمها لنفس الجامعة التي تخرج منها أكبر (وكان أندرسون هو المشرف على رسالة الهذلول التي أنهاها عام 1980م) وتم نشر الرسالة باللغة العربية في كتاب اثر التشريع الإسلامي على المدينة العربية، لكن الهذلول تعامل مع نماذج المسؤولية المختلفة بتروي وبهدوء وابتعد كثيرا عن التزمت والتسكين ولم يحاول أن يقحم الشريعة بنفس الزخم الذي قام به أكبر، فهذه الافكار متحولة ومتغيرة، وقد تطورت ضمن النظم التشريعية الغربية التي كانت فيها المجالس البلدية ومجالس الاسكان تقوم بدور تنظيمي عمراني/إجتماعي ويمكن هنا الرجوع للإفكار التي طرها (تيرنر) في كتابه Housing by People ففي هذا الكتاب تظهر فكرة المسؤولية بوضوح بنماذجها المتعددة التي تعتمد على "الملكية" و "الاشغال" و"المراقبة"، وكل ما قام به الدكتور جميل في أطروحته للدكتوراه التي تحولت بعد ذلك إلى كتاب عمارة الأرض في الإسلام، هو تني هذه النماذج الإدارية الغربية وإلباسها ثوب "شرعي" وحولها إلى "فقه عمراني" إسلامي" من خلال إيجاد النموذج "النقيض" (النموذج الاذعاني المتحد) الذي هو في حقيقة الأمر ضد التنظيم الإداري المعاصر والذي يترك الأدارة على "نوايا الناس" دون الحاجة للتنظيم كما يدعى أكبر وكأنه بذلك يطبق قاعدة "خالف تعرف" أو كأن الشريعة الإسلامية يجب أن تكون مخالفة لكل النظم الادارية المعاصرة أو لعله كان يطبق الحديث "خالفوا البهود والنصارى"، رغم أن الإختلاف هنا ليس في محله على الاطلاق. الموضوع يطول شرحه لكنني اكتفي بهذا الجزء مع التأكيد على أن هناك تفاصيل كثيرة يمكن الحديث حولها ضمن ما صار يعرف "فقه العمران". 

أما الشي "المثير للإستغراب" ان مؤلف عمارة الأرض يعتقد أن هناك من يدور في فلك كتابه، وأقول هنا وأنا أعتقد أنني عارف بما يدور من حوار حول العمارة في العالم العربي أن هذا الكتاب قد نسي تماما خلال العقدين الأخيرين ولا يشير له أحد إلا من يتناول المدينة العربية الإسلامية كأحد المراجع التي مرت على المدينة دون أن تتناول تركيبها السياسي والاجتماعي والأهم من ذلك المادي، ولو أن ما أتى به أكبر نظرية حقيقية لوجدنا فعلا من يتحداها أو حتى من يشير لنماذجه الإذعانية التي لم يتوقف عندها أحد لأنه مجرد إطار تحليلي لم يوفق فيه الكاتب كثيرا بل أدى إلى تضييق الأفق ولي أعناق النصوص وإنتقائية تستبعد المخالف لما يريد الكاتب إثباته من هذه النماذج والأخطر من ذلك أن المؤلف مع مجموعة قليلة تحركها عاطفتها الدينية بدلا من عقولها، ألبسوا عمارة الأرض لباس القدسية واعتبروا أن كل من يخالفه أو يعارضه أو ينتقده فأنه يعارض ويناقض ويعترض على دور الشريعة في العمران، وهو ارتباط من وجهة نظري خطير يؤكد أننا مازلنا متخلفون ومنغلقون ولا نستطيع تقبل النقد المستنير. 

الأمر هنا ليس له علاقة بالنظريات ولا أحد يحاول أن يثبت صحة أو خطأ نظرية أكبر، بل أنه لايوجد نظريات ثابته في العمارة وعندما نقول "نظريات عمارة" فأننا نشير للحوار والمنتج الفلسفي حول المنتج المعماري وغالبا نقوم بهذا العمل من أجل تصحيح ما أنتج من عمارة حتى لا تتكرر الاخطاء. كما أن كتاب عمارة الأرض كتاب في "الحقوق" وفي إدارة العمران وليس في العمارة نفسها، فالنماذج الاذعانية لا تفسر العمارة ولا تقدم أي شيء مهم يمكن أن نفهم منه لماذا تشكلت المدينة العربية الاسلامية لكنه دون شك يتناول إدارة المدينة بمفهومها المعاصر في الغرب من خلال نظرية المسؤولية التي اصبحت مهمة بعد أن تعقدت المدينة وتراكمت وظائفها لكن بصور المخالف. فإذا كان أكبر يرى أن نظريته حقوقية فهي نظرية قديمة وسبقه بها كل منظري الغرب، المشكلة هنا أن الدكتور أكبر (ومن يدور في فلكه، إذا كان هناك أحد) يعتقد أنه يقدم نظرية في العمارة وهذا تصور خاطئ، لكنني أعذر القارئ العربي الذي تختلط عليه الامور ولا يستطيع أن يفرق بين الحابل والنابل مع تقاعس المؤسسات الأكاديمية في العالم العربي وتخلفها التعليمي والبحثي، وندرة من يكتب في نقد العمارة في هذا الجزء من العالم. 

كما أن قول الدكتور أكبر أن عمارة الأرض سبق الآخرين في التوقت وليس في الأصالة والابتكار، مثير للشفقة، فهو قول حق أريد به باطل، لأن جزءه الأخير صحيح وأنا اوافقه عليه مئة في المئة، أما الأسبقية فقد سبق عمارة الأرض كتاب المدينة العربية/الإسلامية لبسيم حكيم (1986م) وسبقه الدكتور صالح الهذلول في رسالته للدكتوراه (1980م) وهي دراسات معتدلة مبنية على دراسة حالات واضحة للمدينة العربية يتعلم منها القارئ الكثير لأنها تعاملت مع الواقع وقام كل منهما بدراسة البيئة العمرانية مباشرة، بينما عمارة الأرض فقد ظهر متأخرا (حسب رسالة الدكتور أكبر فيمكن ارجاعه إلى عام 1984م) لكن لابد أن نشير هنا إلى أن بسيم حكيم كان ناشطا في هذا مجال العمارة العربية الاسلامية وله دراسات منشورة ومحاضرات كان أحدها في الجامعة التي تخرج منها الدكتور أكبر (MIT) وذلك قبل تخرجه منها بسنوات.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تهميش على نقض النقد (3)*

الأمر الأكثر أهمية هي غيرة الدكتور أكبر الأكاديمية فأنا أذكر أنه أستشاط غضبا من بسيم حكيم عندما نشر نقدا حول كتابه المنشور باللغة الإنجليزية (1988) وكان نقده بناء ويركز على قضايا منهجية و"حقوقية" أقلها هو أن الدكتور أكبر استعان ببطاقات بريدية (صور من الجزائر وشمال افريقيا) كثيرة في كتابه دون أن يشير للمصدر وهذا في العرف الأكاديمي مخالف لأبسط حقوق الملكية الفكرية (وهي علامة أخلاقية مهمة كان يفترض ان يتحلي بها كاتب يقول أنه يتحدث عن الشريعة ودورها العمراني الحقوقي). ومن يريد أن يتأكد كيف يتعامل الدكتور أكبر مع منافسيه عليه أن يبحث عن اي هامش لكتاب بسيم حكيم في كتاب عمارة الأرض أو حتى في أي مقال نشره الدكتور أكبر (وأن وجد فأن هذا جهل مني وأدين لأستاذنا أكبر بالاعتذار عن هذه السقطة).

لقد حاولت أن أفهم ماذا يريد الدكتور أكبر من هذه العبارة التي أتت في رده فهو يقول: 
"أنظرإلى مدن العالم الغربي،فهي بسبب الديمقراطية أنظم لأن للناس حق أكبر في المشاركة مقارنة بالدول المتخلفة الآن. ومع تطبيق الشريعة ولأن حقوق الناس العمرانية أعلى مماهو في الغرب، فمن المتوقع أن يكون العمران في العالم الإسلامي أرقى بسبب المزيد من الإنخراط للأفراد. إلا أن هذا صعب المنال لأن التخلف ليس عمرانياً فقط، بل هوتخلف مجتمعي. فالاقتصاد ضعيف،والجهل منتشر، والفساد هو المعيار،فكيف للعمران أن يرتقي حتى وإن شارك الجميع؟"

فهل هو مع الديموقراطية أو ضدها وهل يرى أن تعدد الملكية الفردية في المدينة العربية/الإسلامية كان سببا في تعدد الآراء وظهور "رأي عام" رغم أن أحد الانتقادات التي تثار حول المدينة العربية هو إنغلالقها على نفسها وتوزعها إلى "خطط" و "حارات" ذات أبواب تتصارع مع بعضها ولا يعلم أحدها ماذا يحدث في الحارة الأخرى رغم أنها محاطة بسور واحد. ألم يلاحظ الدكتور أنه رغم وجود خطبة الجمعة التي هي أحد اسس "الراي العام" في الإسلام إلا ان المدينة العربية/افسلامية لم تصنع رأي عام عبر تاريخها بسبب تقوقع سكانها على أنفسهم. يبدو لي، والله أعلم، أني خبرة الدكتور في مجتمع المدينة العربية التاريخية ومناخها السياسي ضعيف جدا فهو يركز على جوانب جزئية تأثيرها العمراني والاجتماعي والسياسي ضعيف ويترك الحقائق الكبرى التي جعلت من المدينة العربية معزولة سياسيا على مستوى تأثير المجتمع تاريخيا وحتى يومنا هذا. 

والحقيقة أنني توقفت كثيرا عند عبارة "يعيش السمك في الماء"، فهو يتملص من نقد الدكتور وليد بمحاولة إقناع القارئ بأن عمارة الأرض لا ينفي ما علق عليه الدكتور السيد في نقده، وكأنه يقول أن عمارة الأرض لم يقل هذا ولم يقل ذاك وأن هذه أمور بديهية، بينما في واقع الأمر أن كتاب عمارة الأرض "اطر" المدينة في النموذج الإذعاني المتحد الذي يدعو، من وجهة نظري، إلى الفوضى التي يحاول أن يتملص منها أكبر بعبارته. أود أن أقول للدكتور أكبر أن الإسلام دين حضري، وأنه يدعو إلى "المدنية" وبناء نظام إجتماعي/إداري يتنافي كليا مع نموذجه الإذعاني المتحد الذي يهدم الإدارة ويقوضها، كما أن الإسلام دين مديني ولا تقام صلاة الجمعة إلا بوجود حد أدنى من الجماعة، ويدعو إلى طاعة إولي الامر طالما أنهم يقيمون الشريعة ويحتكمون لكتاب الله وسنة نبيه ومن مات ولم تكن في رقبته بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية ومبدأ الإمارة في السفر يؤكد أن مبادئ الإدارة هي جزء لا يتجزء من مفهوم المدينة، بل أن السبب الرئيسي وراء تخلف المدينة العربية تاريخيا (على المستوى الإداري) هو تفككها إداريا على المستوى الداخلي وغياب مبدأ الشورى الذي يعتمد بالاساس على وجود مجموعة تقود المجتمع وتدير شؤونه. محاولة إقناعنا بأن السمك يعيش في الماء كحقيقة يقرها كتاب عمارة الأرض وأن الدكتور كان فضا غليظا وهو يقول لنا "أن السمك يعيش في الماء"، منافية لما يحتويه عمارة الأرض فهو نص ينهرنا بشدة ويقول لنا بفجاجة "أن السمك لا يمكن أن يعيش في الماء". 


وليتأمل القارئ مظاهر الاستعلاء عند الدكتور أكبر فهو يقول في رده:
"لهذا قررت ألاأستمر في التصدي. فهي ليست مشكلتي إن أساء هذا أوذاك الفهم. فقد أضعت تسعة أيام من عمري مكرهاً لإتمام هذا الرد، ولكنني اضطررت إليه حتى لا يُظن بأن كتاب عمارة الأرض لم يستطع أن يدافع عن طرحه،وفي هذاتحجيم لدورالشريعة في العمران في نظري. وقد يأتي نفس الناقد أو آخرون للمزيد من الجدل لأن أوقاتهم قد تسمح لهم بذلك. وقد يظهر ناقد جديد يريد الشهرة فيتسلق على أكتاف غيره،فيجد فيا لجرائد أو منتديات الإنترنت مايسمح له بذلك،إذ أن النشر قد يقع بلاحسيب أو رقيب. أما أنا فسأحاول ألاأرد مستقبلاً إلا إن تجمعت مجموعة منالإنتقادات الهادفة التي تتطلب التوضيح. وبالطبع،فإن السبب في الإحجام عن الرد ليس عدم الإستطاعة، بل توفيراً للوقت وتركيزاً على إنهاءالكتاب القادم بإذنالله؛أما بعدها،فإن عدتم عدنا،إن كان النقد فكرياً وموضوعياً".

هذا الجزء من رد الدكتور جميل يمثل كارثة على كافة الأصعدة، فهو يرى أن عمارة الأرض يمثل "دور الشريعة في العمران" وهذا الاعتقاد في حد ذاته نوع من "الإرهاب الفكري" فهو يرى هنا أن من ينتقد عمارة الارض ينتقد دور الشريعة في العمران وكأنه يهدد كل ناقد بأن كتابه مقدس لا يصله الباطل من بين يديه أو من فوقه. أنني أستغرب من هذا القول ومن هذه القداسة التي يضفيها على كتابه. 

كما أن الدكتور أكبر يرى من يحلل وينتقد أنه لا شغل له (فأين أهمية نقد النظرية من أجل تطور العلوم التي صدعنا بها مع "البوبرية" التي يؤمن بها)، فهو فقط المشغول بكتابة كتاب منذ 13 عاما لم يعمل خلالها أي شيء مهم أو كأنه الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يصدر عنه كلام مهم، قليلا من التواضع يا دكتور. أنه ينتقص من يقدم تحليلا عميقا كما فعل الدكتور وليد السيد، الذي فعلا فكك كتاب عمارة الأرض وانتقده بموضوعية شديدة بينما رد الدكتور أكبر يؤكد أن هناك فكر "غير ناضج" يريد أن يحبس الثقافة العمرانية العربية في إطار "دوغمائي" متحجر يزيدنا تخلفا ويعيدنا "لصكوك الغفران العمرانية" التي يريد أكبر أن يوزعها على من يعمل في بناء وتطوير المدينة العربية. نقول للدكتور أكبر نتمنى أن نرى كتابك فدون شك سيكون عمل مهم طالما أنك صرفت كل هذا الوقت لكتابته لكننا لا نتمنى أن يكون كتابا على شاكلة عمارة الأرض لأننا أكتفينا بما في هذا الكتاب الذي لم يترك اثرا ولم يحرك ساكنا خلال عقدين رغم كل المحاولات التي قمتم بها بشخصكم الكريم حتى أنك وزعت الكتاب في كل مكان وصرت تبيع الكتاب بأقل من قيمة طباعته ولم نسمع أن أحدا عرج على كتابك بالنقد إلا الدكتور وليد فهنيئا لك بالدكتور السيد الذي أحيا كتابك وكنت أتوقع أن تقدم له الشكر على ما قام به بدلا من هذا الاستعلاء المقيت الذي تتعامل به مع كل من يينتقد أفكارك المقدسة.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

يبدو أن إشكالية في عرض بعض الخطوط أتمنى من المشرفين على الموقع التعامل معها...ومع ذلك فأن هذا الرد أولي وسيكون لنا وقفات أخرى حول "نقض النقد" الذي يعبر بحق عن حقيقة أفكار عمارة الارض...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أرحب بالاعضاء الجدد الدين إنضموا لنا في هذا النقاش ، وأرحب بإضافتهم ،، زكريا عبدالفتاح ، نزار الحمدان ، مشاهد عن كثب ،، فأهلاً وسهلاً بكم .... 

كنت وعدت في المشاركة رقم 32 من هذا الموضوع بإضافة بحث الدكتور جميل أكبر حول إجابته على التساؤل (هل هناك مدينة إسلامية؟) ، وهأنذا أورده هنا مع بحث الدكتور مصطفى حموش :

هل هناك مدينة إسلامية؟
جميل عبدالقادر أكبر
مجلة جامعة الملك سعود ، العمارة والتخطيط ، م 6 ، ص ص 3-28 منشور عام 1994

أزمة محيط أم أزمة إدارة: صياغة جديدة لمشكلة المدن المعاصرة
مصطفى أحمد بن حموش
مجلة جامعة الملك سعود ، العمارة والتخطيط ، م 11 ، ص ص 1-21 ، منشور عام 1999

كما وجدت أيضا :

الحرية والحق في العمران المعاصر: دراسة مقارنة بين نموذجين
عبير حسام الدين اللحام
مجلة جامعة الملك سعود ، العمارة والتخطيط ، م 18 ، ص ص 295-332 ، منشور عام 2005

الاستشراق: دراسات في المدينة العربية الاسلامية
عبير حسام الدين اللحام
مجلة جامعة الملك سعود ، العمارة والتخطيط ، م 16 ، منشور عام 2004

هذه الابحاث وغيرها لها علاقة بموضوع نقاشنا ،، نأمل أن يكون من إيرادها فائده.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك موضوع كتبه الدكتور مشاري النعيم يدعو فيه الي تأسيس إتحاد للمعماريين العرب ، والموضوع قديم نسبياً (موجود على هذا الرابط) ،، اليوم كتب معتذرا عن التأخير والتأخر ، لكنه أبلغنا بتأسيس هيئة لنقاد العمارة العرب ،، وقد نسق في تأسيسها في لندن مع الدكتور وليد السيد. على أن تبقى الدعوة قائمة لتأسيس إتحاد المعماريين العرب بإعتباره الإطار الاكبر. الموضوع يخص النقد ، ونحن هنا نتحدث عن النقد ، إذن الموضوعبن بينهما إرتباط.


----------



## خديجة صالح (28 سبتمبر 2010)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> أرحب بالاعضاء الجدد الدين إنضموا لنا في هذا النقاش ، وأرحب بإضافتهم ،، زكريا عبدالفتاح ، نزار الحمدان ، مشاهد عن كثب ،، فأهلاً وسهلاً بكم ....
> 
> كنت وعدت في المشاركة رقم 32 من هذا الموضوع بإضافة بحث الدكتور جميل أكبر حول إجابته على التساؤل (هل هناك مدينة إسلامية؟) ، وهأنذا أورده هنا مع بحث الدكتور مصطفى حموش :
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك دكتور فيصل الشريف
نحن بانتظار دلوك ​


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم

تابعت الموضوع منذ فترة لاهتمامي به وجذب انتباهي الموضوع أولا واسم الدكتور وليد السيد لمتابعتي المستمرة لكتاباته النقدية. برأيي أن المداخلات الأخيرة وبخاصة بعد مداخلة الأستاذ الخطيب وبعض الأخوة بدأت تشجع على المشاركة.

رغم أنني لاحظت تشتت النقاش في البداية إلا أن الموضوع الآن بدأ يدخل مرحلة نقاش راقي وعلمي للأفكار وبخاصة بعد مداخلة الأستاذ (مشاهد عن كثب) وهي من اهم المشاركات. وأثار اهتمامي ايضا رفع اوراق جديدة وبخاصة ما يعالج اساسيات مسكوت عنها ومنها مفهوم المدينة الاسلامية. وحيث انني قرأت سابقا مقالة (هل هناك مدينة اسلامية؟) والتي عندي بعض الملاحظات حول الافكار بها حيث طرقت الموضوع بشكل غير واف أبدا وتدور في فلك عام رغم اهمية الموضوع والفكرة.

لكنني اود قبل المشاركة ان اشير الا ان الكثير من الشعوب العربية وحتى النخبة المثقفة منهم ما زالت لم تتعود على النقد أو حتى المشاركة في حوار جاد, والأمثلة كثيرة اهمها هذا النقاش الجاري ويستطيع المتتبع له من بدايته ان يلاحظ ان القليل من الافراد يستطيعون الدخول في حوار علمي هادف وهذا مع كل اسف. لكنني امل ان نتمكن من الحوار الهادف فهو اختبار لنا جميعا وهذا المجتمع المصغر وفي هذا المنتدى الخاص والذي يفترض ان يحوي نخبة مثقفة هو انعكاس لطبيعة المجتمع العربي الخارجي. آمل أن نكون على قدر المسؤولية كمثقفين وناضجين.

سأعود بملاحظاتي ومداخلاتي في مشاركات قادمة بعد مزيد من القراءة لما كتبه الأخ (مشاهد عن كثب) ولكن احببت التقديم اولا

والسلام عليكم


----------



## المدينة الإسلامية (28 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو من الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" الإفصاح عن اسمه الحقيقي حتى يتسنى لنا الاقتباس مما كتبه بشكل علمي


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي أحمد ،، يبدو انك مهتم ومطلع على هذا الجانب ، نأمل ان نرى ان تدخل في صلب الموضوع ،،

ما ذكرت بخصوص تشتت النقاش او عدم تركيزه في البداية يعود الى ان اغلب المتخصصين كانوا مثلك ، يراقبون الموضوع ولم يدخلوا فيه ، اما البدايات فكانت مداخل جيده ونقاط جذب ، الحمد لله أنها أثمرت بإنضمامك ومجموعة من الزملاء ، والادلاء في هذا الموضوع الهام ،، ونأمل ان يستمر النقاش البناء.

القدرة على تحمل النقد تبدو مشكلة عربية ، لكننا هنا نحاول ان يكون النقد بناءاً وهادفاً ، وعندما يكون كذلك ، ويتم توصيله بلغة هادئة بعيدة عن الصخب او التجريح ، لا شك انها ستأتي أكلها ، ان لم يكن اليوم ، فإن غد لناظره قريب.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*ملاحظة غريبة وطريفة*



المدينة الإسلامية قال:


> نرجو من الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" الإفصاح عن اسمه الحقيقي حتى يتسنى لنا الاقتباس مما كتبه بشكل علمي


 

السلام عليكم
يؤسفني أن تكون مشاركتي الثانية بهذا المستوى لكن الوضع مضحك فعلا, واحد متخفي باسم (المدينة الإسلامية) كل المدينة الإسلامية؟؟؟؟ يطلب من آخر قدم أفضل نقد حتى الآن للكتاب أن يفصح عن اسمه. يا عزيزي-عزيزتي المدينة الإسلامية, دعك من الأسماء وادخل في صلب النقاش لطفا. دعك من الأسماء وتطرق للأفكار من فضلك. اقتبس يا عزيزي كما تشاء فسيكون الإقتباس علميا لا عليك!

ولنبدأ بطرح سؤال على الأخ أو الأخت (المدينة الإسلامية) من مشاركة سابقة كونه يبدو متخصصا في (المدينة الإسلامية) والسؤال هو: 

هل تصلح أفكار (مدينة اللإدارة) والتي يطرحها الدكتور جميل أكبر في كتابه لمدن العصر الحالي؟ هل يمكن تطبيقها مثلا على مدينة القاهرة وعدد سكانها يقترب من 20 مليون نسمة؟ هل يمكن الدخول في حوار متصل يومي بين السكان للتوصل لأفضل الحلول التي تناسبهم بعيدا عن سطوة القضاء وتدخل السلطات والمعاملات الورقية التي تضيع المال والجهد؟ 

وهذا ما طرحه الدكتور وليد في نقده في إحدى الحلقات.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## البحث العلمي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد بن سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يؤسفني أن تكون مشاركتي الثانية بهذا المستوى لكن الوضع مضحك فعلا, واحد متخفي باسم (المدينة الإسلامية) كل المدينة الإسلامية؟؟؟؟ يطلب من آخر قدم أفضل نقد حتى الآن للكتاب أن يفصح عن اسمه. يا عزيزي-عزيزتي المدينة الإسلامية, دعك من الأسماء وادخل في صلب النقاش لطفا. دعك من الأسماء وتطرق للأفكار من فضلك. اقتبس يا عزيزي كما تشاء فسيكون الإقتباس علميا لا عليك!
> 
> ولنبدأ بطرح سؤال على الأخ أو الأخت (المدينة الإسلامية) من مشاركة سابقة كونه يبدو متخصصا في (المدينة الإسلامية) والسؤال هو:
> ...


 




لو عجلة الزمن والتاريخ توقفت بنا عند القرن الثالث الهجري اكيد افكار مدينة الادارة المقترحة من كتاب "عمارة الارض" سوف تصلح لنا...الله سبحانه وتعالى لايتوقف عن الخلق... لماذا نتوقف نحن عن الحياة ..المشاكل التي كانت في الماضي ليست هي مشاكلنا المعاصرة!!

لو هناك من يوافق على هذا الفكر اذن بالتاكيد توجد هشاشة نظرية والتي لا تتيح الامتلاك المعرفي لحقائق الواقع وضروراته ومستجداته واحتياجاته وحركته المستقبلية..!!


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*مداخلة*

السلام عليكم
تعقيبا على مداخلتي بطرح السؤال على الأخ (المدينة الإسلامية) ولمحاولة تبسيط السؤال وتقريب جزء من الإجابة. نطرح سؤالا بسيطا من واقع الحياة: هل رأى أحد منا مباراة رياضية بين عدد محدود جدا من اللاعبين دون وجود (حكَم)؟ هل يمكن أن يحصي لنا الأخ (المدينة الإسلامية) عدد المرات التي يطلق فيها الحكم صافرته أثناء مباراة قصيرة لا تتجاوز عشرات الدقائق ومستوى الخلافات التي تنشأ بين اللاعبين والإداريين أثناء وبعد المباراة وعدد المرات التي يسحب فيها الحكم كرته الأصفر والأحمر؟ هذا فقط مجرد مثال لتبسيط المسألة ولتقريب الإجابة الضمنية للسؤال المطروح. هل يمكن للمجتمع الإنساني مهما بلغ من تحضر ورقي في أية بقعة من الأرض أن يجري (مباراة رياضية واحدة) بدون حَكَم ولمدة تسعين دقيقة وتنتهي على حب ووئام وبخاصة حين يكون هناك مصالح مادية؟ هذا على مستوى مباراة بوقت قصير فما بالنا بمدن سكانها بالملايين وبها مختلف الثقافات والأعراق والأجناس وتعدد المصالح وعلى فترات أكثر من 90 دقيقة!

هل يمكن للأخ أو الأخت (المدينة الإسلامية) أو الدكتور جميل أكبر إذن أن يعطينا تفسيرا لوجود (يوم القيامة)؟ ألم يسمه الخالق عز وجل بأنه (يوم الفصل) ولو راجعنا النص القرآني لوجدنا عشرات الإشارات الصريحة بأنه اليوم الذي (ينبئهم فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون) بأكثر من نص وصيغة. إذن الخالق العظيم خلقنا بطبيعة الإختلاف, رغم وجود سلطة تشريعية تحاول الحد من الخلافات الفكرية والحياتية واليومية والتي تضيع فيها حقوق الضعفاء, وليس بطبيعة مجتمع ملائكي فاضل يعيش في المدينة (الفاضلة) قادر على التفاهم والحوار المستمر الجدلي الذي يؤدي إلى حلول وتفاهمات كما يدعو لذلك الدكتور جميل في كتابه.

مجرد ملاحظات وأفكار قبل أن نسمع إجابة السؤال من الأخ (المدينة الإسلامية) أو من الدكتور جميل أو كليهما بما يثري النقاش. وإن لم نسمع إجابة شافية فمعنى ذلك أن الأفكار التي يقدمها الكتاب هي مجرد أفكار نظرية معزولة عن المنطق وعن الواقع.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الأسئلة التي يثيرها الأخ أحمد بن سعيد بسيطة ظاهرا لكنها عميقة في مغزاها لذلك فأنني اشكر الأخ أحمد على أسئلته الهادئة والمتزنة التي تخاطب العقل وتبتعد عن العواطف

والحقيقة أن الإسلام نفسه أتى ليضع نظام مجتمعي صارم قائم على القصاص وحفظ الحدود وتأكيد مفهوم السلطة التي تقود الأمة إلى النجاة والرفعة وحفظ المحرمات الخمس، لذلك أتت آيات الاعداد والتخطيط والاستشراف والتدبر لتؤكد هذا المنحى الشرعي التنظيمي، وهو في رأيي يتناقض جملة وتفصيلا مع النموذج الإذعاني المتحد الذي يفكك المجتمع ويدفع به إلى الفردية والإنفصال عن السلطة وتحدي الإدارة العامة للمجتمع. هذه الأفكار في جذورها تتعارض مع مبدأ الجماعة فقد وصف الله المؤمنين بأنهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضهم بعضا، والملكية الفردية التي يرفع من شانها الدكتور أكبر لا تتلائم مع فكرة المصلحة العامة التي يقدمها الإسلام على المصلحة الفردية، ومن المعروف أنه لابد من السلطة والقوة لحماية الأخلاق والمصلحة العامة لا أن تترك بيد الناس كما يريد أكبر في كتابه (وهذا مطبق في أعتى الديموقراطيات على مستوى العالم). 

ما زلت أقول أن العمارة من الناحية الذوقية والجمالية هي نتاج عصرها وترتبط بالتقنيات التي شكلتها وصنعتها والظرف الاجتماعي/المكاني/الزماني الذي ساهم في تحديد ملامحها، وهذه السياقات هي التي صنعت الشكل، أما تعامل الناس وعلاقاتهم الحقوقية والاجتماعية داخل هذه المنتج المعماري فهو مرتبط بالآداب والأعراف والتقاليد التي هي جزء من النظام الأخلاقي المتحول، فمع تطور المجتمعات تتطور النظم الاخلاقية. في اعتقادي نحن بحاجة إلى أفكار مرنة تفتح للعمارة العربية المعاصرة آفاق غير محدودة لا أن تغلق أمامها الأبواب وتحولها إلى نصوص مقدسة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.

أما بالنسبة للزميل أو الزميلة المدينة الإسلامية فأتمنى أن يكشف لنا عن شخصيته أولا حتى نتعلم من "المدينة الإسلامية" التي يمثلها، وبالنسبة للإقتباس فأنا أعطيه كل الحق في الاقتباس دون الرجوع للأصل فالعلم مشاع إذا كان وجد ما يرضيه في ردنا "الأولي" وإن أراد الإنتظار حتى نستكمل ردودنا فبها ونعمت. والله المستعان


----------



## خديجة صالح (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاهد عن كثب قال:


> االنموذج الإذعاني المتحد الذي يفكك المجتمع ويدفع به إلى الفردية والإنفصال عن السلطة وتحدي الإدارة العامة للمجتمع. هذه الأفكار في جذورها تتعارض مع مبدأ الجماعة فقد وصف الله المؤمنين بأنهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضهم بعضا، والملكية الفردية التي يرفع من شانها الدكتور أكبر لا تتلائم مع فكرة المصلحة العامة التي يقدمها الإسلام على المصلحة الفردية



الأخ الفاضل " مشاهد عن كثب " 
أرجو أن تقرأ ما جاء في نقض النقد للدكتور أكبر ابتداء من ص.18 
و إذا لم تقرأ كتاب عمارة الأرض في الإسلام، فقد نشر ملخص له على صفحات موسوعة ويكيبيديا


----------



## خديجة صالح (28 سبتمبر 2010)

سمحوا لي إخوتي أن أضيف هذين البحثين 
موضوع دراسة:
المشاركة السكانية
و التمكين لجماعة المستعملين


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> *النسبة للنقطة الأخيرة في مشاركتك بخصوص المستشرقين, صدقت يا اخي فنحن فعلا نائمون وللاسف فمعظم الابحاث التي قام بها المستشرقون قلبت علينا طاقية رؤوسنا. لكنني اختلف معك في ان باحثينا لديهم القدرة على قراءة صحيحة من داخل الحضارة, فالمسالة ليست مسالة داخل او خارج بل هي مسالة قدرة عقلية على النقد والتحليل واعادة القراءة بموضوعية وسعيا وراء الحقيقة حتى لو كانت تخالف ما نتمناه. وهذا للاسف غير موجود فهناك نزعة عاطفية لتقديس الموروث ونبذ اية فكرة لمواكبة الحداثة او باتجاهها على الاقل. وهي نزعة غير علمية او موضوعية فالعالم يسير للامام ولا يقف عند مرحلة معينة وهذا ينطبق على الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل وكل من هذه يتجدد بمرور الزمن ليصبح الحاضر هو الماضي والمستقبل هو الحاضر. هل تتفق معي في ذلك؟*



*انا لا اعتقد ان باحثينا ليست لهم القدرة العقلية على النقد و التحليل لان هذا انتقاص كبير لعقول الامة الاسلامية و هذا ليس كلام عاطفي لان الواقع يؤكد ذلك. كما اني ارفض التكلم عن موروثنا الثقافي و اتهامه بانه السبب في تخلفنا بل العكس هو الحاصل ( هذا ما فهمته من كلامك و كلام بعض الاخوة و ربما انا مخطىء) ..سبب تخلفنا يعود الى تخلينا عن موروثنا الثقافي فاين هو تراث الامة الاسلامية في ميادين الحياة اليوم..اين هو في السياسة في الاقتصاد في الاعلام اين هو في مناهجنا التعليمية و هذا لا يعني اني ضد الحداثة و مواكبة العصر انا مع الحداثة المستمدة من موروثنا الحضاري و لست مع الحداثة المستمدة من القيم الغربية لاننا نحن من علمنا الغرب الحضارة بفضل هذا التراث لذلك فنحن نرفض اي فكرة لمواكبة الحداثة تتناقض مع الثوابت الموجودة في تراثنا الحضاري لان هذا تخلف و ليس تقدم. 
*


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام سليم*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> *انا لا اعتقد ان باحثينا ليست لهم القدرة العقلية على النقد و التحليل لان هذا انتقاص كبير لعقول الامة الاسلامية و هذا ليس كلام عاطفي لان الواقع يؤكد ذلك. كما اني ارفض التكلم عن موروثنا الثقافي و اتهامه بانه السبب في تخلفنا بل العكس هو الحاصل ( هذا ما فهمته من كلامك و كلام بعض الاخوة و ربما انا مخطىء) ..سبب تخلفنا يعود الى تخلينا عن موروثنا الثقافي فاين هو تراث الامة الاسلامية في ميادين الحياة اليوم..اين هو في السياسة في الاقتصاد في الاعلام اين هو في مناهجنا التعليمية و هذا لا يعني اني ضد الحداثة و مواكبة العصر انا مع الحداثة المستمدة من موروثنا الحضاري و لست مع الحداثة المستمدة من القيم الغربية لاننا نحن من علمنا الغرب الحضارة بفضل هذا التراث لذلك فنحن نرفض اي فكرة لمواكبة الحداثة تتناقض مع الثوابت الموجودة في تراثنا الحضاري لان هذا تخلف و ليس تقدم. *


 

السلام عليكم

اسمحوا لي بالمداخلة بين حوار الأخوة زكريا ومعمر على ما أظن (أرجو أن لا أكون مخطئا).
كلامك صحيح تماما يا اخ زكريا وتبدو فعلا إنسان مثقف وموضوعي في تناولك للأفكار. ويسعدني جدا اثراء النقاش معك ومع غيرك من الزملاء. واضم صوتي لصوتك بخصوص مسألة عدم الركض تجاه الحداثة على حساب الثوابت من تراثنا وبما يمكن ان يستمد من القيم الغربية التي لا تناسبنا. لكنني أختلف معك قليلا في ضرورة عدم التقليل من اهمية مسألة ما يسمى بالتوفيق بين التراث وبين الحداثة. فهي حوار الأجيال وهي مسألة متصلة لا تنتهي عند السبعينيات أو الثمانينيات كما يظن البعض وبأننا لسنا بحاجة لها الآن. مسألة الأصالة والحداثة هي مسألة وقضية محورية تدخل في اساس تقدم المجتمعات كل يوم وتدخل كل تفاصيل الحياة اليومية على اختلاف مناحيها الفكرية والسياسية والثقافية والدينية. وقد برزت كقضية اساسية أمام الدول العربية كلها في مرحلة الستينيات وما بعد السبعينيات حينما استقلت معظم الدول العربية من تحت الاستعمار العسكري المباشر. وكان لا بد من الوقوف على مفترق طرق من قبل الشعوب ومن قبل الحكومات لتحديد موقف واضح تجاه التراث او الحداثة. ولذلك فكل دولة عربية اسلامية اتخذت موقفا متغيرا من هذه المسألة. وتظل هذه القضية الفلسفية العميقة قائمة الى قيام الساعة. هي ببساطة مسألة الوقوف الجدلي والدائم امام مفترق طرق واختيار الطريق ثم السير فيه والوصول الى مفترق طرق جديد واختيار طريق وهكذا. ولنا ان نتخيل ان اختيار طريق واحد اين يمكن ان يؤدي من تباين بين الأمم في النهاية.

ولذلك فهناك نظرة قاصرة لا تستيطيع ادراك اهمية هذا الموضوع الفلسفي في حياة الامة وهو اشبه ما يكون بحوار الاجتهاد ولكن ليس الاجتهاد الشرعي فقط ولكن الاجتهاد في كل ما يهم الامة وقضاياها. ولذلك فاهمال هذا الحوار للتوفيق بين التراث وبين الحداثة, والركض نحو التراث فقط, أو نحو الحداثة فقط ينتج إما انعزالا فكريا عن واقع الحياة أو اتسلاخا عن ثوابت الأمة. فالركض نحو التراث فقط من خلال دراسات نظرية معزولة عن الواقع تقدس الماضي فقط وامثلتها كثيرة ومنها دراسات فقه العمران مثلا تؤدي الى نظرة قاصرة وانتقاص لاهمية الحداثة ومعايشة تطورات الواقع. بنفس الوقت فالركض تجاه الحداثة فقط هي دعوة تجاه المجهول والتغريب الثقافي والانسلاخ عن ثوابت الامة.

هذه ليست افكاري وقناعاتي فقط, لكنني كونت هذه التصورات وللامانة العلمية وامانة النقل من مجمل قراءاتي للعديد من الكتاب والمفكرين ومنهم كتابات الدكتور وليد السيد الفلسفية في مجال العمارة والتراث عموما جزاه الله عنا خيرا حيث كتب مجموعة مقالات في مجلة البناء العام الماضي والذي قبله اعتقد الاعداد 214 والعدد 216 والتي اتابعها بالإضافة لمقالات اخرى على منتديات واعتقد (وارجو الا اكون مخطئا) انه موضوع دراسته الفلسفي وموضوع ورقة لاحدى المؤتمرات عن (التراث والعولمة والهوية) سابحث عنها واوافيكم بها. وهو موضوع فلسفي كبير وعميق ومتجدد أكثر مما يتخيل البعض

واود ان اشكر الاخت خديجة على رفعها للملفات التي يبدو موضوعها مفيدا ويصب في اثراء النقاش لكنني شخصيا لم اتمكن من فتح الملفات.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*طريقة النقاش*



خديجة صالح قال:


> الأخ الفاضل " مشاهد عن كثب "
> أرجو أن تقرأ ما جاء في نقض النقد للدكتور أكبر ابتداء من ص.18
> و إذا لم تقرأ كتاب عمارة الأرض في الإسلام، فقد نشر ملخص له على صفحات موسوعة ويكيبيديا


 
السلام عليكم 
معذرة لمداخلات الكثيرة لكنني اود بكل تواضع ان اشير لبعض الامور الهامة في النقاش
ملاحظة الأخت الفاضلة خديجة تبدو عامة جدا.

ففي النقاش الموضوعي لا يكفي الإشارة لرقم صفحة ما في وثيقة او (الإشارة لكتاب كامل!!!) والطلب من الاعضاء العودة لها ردا على فكرة طرحها احد الزملاء. النقاش العلمي والموضوعي يتطلب من المناقش او الذي يرد عليه تلخيص وجهة نظره والبحث بنفسه عن الافكار التي يعتقد بانها تخالف ما طرحه زميل واحضارها لمناقشتها امام الجميع وايضا تلخيصها بايجاز ووضوح. 

مجرد ملاحظة لطيفة لا اقصد بها الاساءة لاي احد

والسلام عليكم


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخت الكريمة/ نهاد 
أشكرك على مداخلتك وما تضمنته من ملاحظات بشان ما كتبته ، وأرجو أن تسمحي لي.. فقد تم إقحامنا في هذا الجدل الدائر دون ذنبٍ إقترفناه ، وحاولت منذ البداية إستيضاح ماهية هذا الجدل ؟ وهل نحن بصدد " دراسة علاقة وتأثير الإسلام كدين على التخطيط العمراني ؟ هل هناك ما يمكن تسميته بـ المدينة الإسلامية؟ " .​ 

وقد تدارك د/ فيصل هذا القصور في المعلومات فسارع إلى إرفاق المقالات التي تناولت الموضوع :​ 
- مقالين للدكتور/ وليد السيد (ينقد فيهما كتاب عمارة الأرض للدكتور/ جميل)​ 
- مقالة للدكتور/ مصطفى بن حموش​ 
- تعقيب للدكتور/ جميل اكبر (ناقضاً لنقد د/ وليد)​ 

ولم تسعفني قدراتي في تبيان محاور النقاش ، وما إذا كنا على وشك الإطلاع على قراءة متعمقة من أصحاب التخصص للقضية كما فهمتها – علاقة وأثر الإسلام على تخطيط المدينة الإسلامية – وتساءلت : ترى أية حقبة زمنية سيتـناولها هذا النقاش ؟​ 

وتنوعت المداخلات وإنحرفت وأخذت طابعاً دينياً . ولاحظت كذلك خلطاً – وقد أكون مخطئاً – فيما تناولته المداخلات من أثر الإسلام على التخطيط العمراني ، والتصميم أو الطابع المعماري الذي تميزت به المباني الإسلامية حينها .​ 

ولا أعرف إذا كان بإستطاعة أياً من المشاركين الأفاضل الجزم بأن أول مدينة في الإسلام (المدينة) قد بنيت على نمط إسلامي (الذي تميز بتوسط المسجد/الجامع ودار الإمارة والسوق لوسط المدينة) ، أو أن أول بناء في الإسلام (المسجد النبوي) قد تميز بطابع إسلامي فريد لا تخطئه عين .​ 

ومنيت نفسي بأنني على مقربة من مداخلة شيقة قد توضح لي كيف تأثرت دمشق ومن بعدها بغداد – تخطيطياً – بالفتح الإسلامي وطوال فترة حكم الدولتين الأموية والعباسية ، وربم إلقاء الضوء على الفكرة التخطيطية التي إعتمدها عمرو بن العاص عند بنائه لمدينة الفسطاط .​ 

ولكن للأسف لم تتطرق المناقشات أو المداخلات لأياً من هذه القضايا .​ 

أما مسألة أنني تعمدت سحب المناقشة خارج سياقها (في تعليقي على رد د/ وليد السيد على سؤالي الأساس : هل أثر الإسلام كدين على تخطيط المدينة في حينه ؟ وهل هناك ما يسمى بالمدينة الإسلامية؟) ، فإسمحي لي بالقول بأنني إستغربت إستهلال د/ وليد بالقول بأن هذا المسألة جديرة بالمناقشة ولكن يطول شرحها . على ماذا نتحاور إذن ؟؟ .. أدركت حينها أنه ينقصنا تحديد محاور للنقاش .​ 

ولكن لفت نظري قيام د/ وليد السيد بسرد قصة الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين د/ جميل أكبر، وتساءلت عن مغزاه في ذلك السياق . وهذا حقي أختي الكريمة ..​ 



نهاد معمر قال:


> مرحبا أخي حسن





نهاد معمر قال:


> قرأت رد الدكتور وليد مرة أخرى وأجد أنك لو قراته بتمعن وروية لوجدت بعض الإجابة على اسئلتك. ..................ولا أدري ما أهمية ذلك كله بالنسبة لموضوعنا؟ ولماذا هذه الظنون والتاويلات؟ ما هو القصد بالضبط وماذا نستفيد نحن القراء من كل هذا؟​
> 
> وكذلك ما هي أهمية بقية التخمينات والإفتراضات عن نوايا الناس؟ وكظم غيظه وانقض ومثل هذا الكلام؟ لماذا لا نناقش الأفكار المطروحة ونرقى بالنقاش كما يجب بدلا من هذه التحريات والاستجوابات والاستنتاجات​
> 
> ...


 

أختي الكريمة .. لك كل العذر رغم قسوة تعليقك ، ولكن إسمحي لي فأنا لم أتبين بعد الموضوع أو الأفكار المطروحة للنقاش . . هل هو نقد كتاب عمارة الأرض والأفكار التي يطرحها ، وهو الموضوع الأساس والذي لم نتوصل بعد لأية نتيجة بشأنه ، أم ، لندع كل هذا جانباً ولنناقش فكرة "مدينة بلا إدارة وبدون معاملات ورقية قائمة على حوار متواصل بين السكان كفريق مسيطر" ؟​


----------



## نهاد معمر (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا أخ حسن
يبدو انه كان فيه سوء تفاهم بسيط
عموما باعتذر ان فهمت ان الملاحظة كانت لك انا قصدي كان بشكل عام

وبالنسبة للحوار بين الدكاترة اعتقد انه مش مهم كتير لنا, ولا الدخول بتفاصيله ولا نياتهم, هم احرار يمكن في يوم يكتبوا مذكراتهم ونقرأ ملابسات وتفاصيل تاريخية. المهم اللي فات مات واحنا اولاد اليوم وخلينا نستكمل الحوار الي عم بيدور وخاصة بعد كلام الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" وهو كلام مفيد يستحق نقف عنده, وأيضا مداخلات الأخ احمد بن سعيد وزكريا والاخت خديجة صالح.

بالنسبة لفكرة المدينة بدون ادارة, فلم نسمع اي رد من الأخوة "المدينة الإسلامية" أو من الدكتور جميل اكبر واكيد رح نستفيد من النقاش ونستوضح امور حول هذه النقطة ورح نستنى شوي

بس انا اعتقد انها فكرة رومانسية جدا وغير واقعية ابدا, ولا تصلح حتى في المجتمعات البدائية او في ادغال افريقيا. يعني حتى في قبائل افريقيا هناك رئيس القبيلة والكاهن وغيره لتسيير شؤون مجتمع قد لا يزيد عن 20 نفر. 

بعدين في الاسلام لماذا هناك "أمير للمؤمنين"! ولماذا ولى عمر بن الخطاب "عمال" وولاه على الأمصار؟ ولماذا هناك قائد للجيش؟ ولماذا هناك "إمام" في صلاة الجماعة؟ ولماذا ولى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "خليفة" للمسلمين من بعده؟ يعني كل هؤلاء ما لهم دور في "إدارة" شؤون المسلمين أو المدينة؟

يعني كيف ممكن نتخيل مجتمع مدينة بدون إدارة؟ وهل هذا من الشريعة في شيء؟ هل الشريعة تدعو الناس للخروج على ولي الأمر والتفرد بامورهم الخاصة؟ طيب ليش صلاة الجماعة ما كان كل واحد صلى في بيته؟ ولماذا هناك إمام في صلاة الجماعة؟ كان ممكن المسلمين يصلوا صفوف هكذا بدون امام يركع ويسجد قبلهم وهم يقلدونه ويتبعون تكبيراته؟ يا جماعة حتى مجتمعات الحيوانات لها قائد يأمر وينهى ويدير شؤونها من حمير الوحش أجلكم الله وحتى قبائل الأسود والفيلة

وكمان مجتمع بدون معاملات ورقية؟ يعني بعد شوي ممكن نطالب "بالغاء الكتابة" من المدارس وتحويل المجتمع لطبقات من الأميين, وباسم الشريعة فلن تكون هناك حاجة للكتابة؟

بصراحة جدا كلام الدكتور جميل في كتابه غير منطقي وغير واقعي ابدا ابدا, ويخالف شواهد التاريخ وتعاليم الإسلام والمنطق.

وعلى كل حال النقاش مفتوح وننتظر مداخلات الزملاء في هذه النقطة


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*جواب أخوي للأخ أو الأخت "البحث العلمي"*

الحقيقة يسعدني جدا انك تعلم من انا من كتاباتي فالنص يدل على ثقافة صاحبه وعن سماته النفسية والاخلاقية والكتابة هي مراة الكاتب وتعبر عن صاحبها وتدل عليه وتبين مصادر ثقافته
وتعجبت كيف ينشر موقع التخطيط العمراني هذه المقالات وماتضمنته من سب وقذف واضح .وايضا انا لااعرف دكتور وليد السيد بصفة شخصية ولكني اقرا له [/quote]

أخي أو أختي "البحث العلمي"!

الحقيقة أني أحسد الدكتور وليد السيد على مدافع كبير بحجمه أو بحجم "البحث العلمي" و الذي يعرف كل كبيرة و صغيرة عن آخر إنتاجه و تفريقه بين "الإسلامية" والإسلاموية"! و الحقيقة أن هذا الموضوع على كل حال سبقه إليه محمد أركون و كثير من العلمانيين الذين يستميتون على فصل الحياة المدنية عن الدين الإسلامي.

بكل روح أخوية و موضوعية فإن شخصية "البحث العلمي" لا يمكن إخفاؤها إذا كانت بصدق علمية لأن نشر إنتاجها العلمي يمنعها من التخفي. فالعلم و اسم العلم (بفتح العين و اللام) يشتركان في الجذر اللغوي. و تعبر الكلمة عن الشخصية المعروفة التي لا تخفى على أحد بفضل ما أنتجته و نشرته بين الناس. فهل لنا أن نعرف أين يمكن أن نقرأ إنتاجكم البحثي العلمي الأكاديمي؟ أقصد أية مجلة محكمة عالمية (من بين العدد الذي يزيد عن 150 في العمارة فقط) أو كتاب منشورة و لو باسم مستعار؟

و أما التعرض للشخص في علمه و سلوكه بدقة و صدق فإن علم الحديث النبوي قد علمنا ذلك. فقد تأسس على النظر في شخصية الراوي و مدى صدقه و ضبطه. فكان يحكم عليه أنه ليس من أهل العلم إذا لم يعرف له شيخ أو تزكية أو إنتاج سابق في الميدان الذي يقحم نفسه فيه، أو هو ليس بصدوق يعني كذوب (عندما يقول أن من الذين نقدتهم من رضي عن نقدي و هو لم يحدث)، أو ينسى كثيرا (فيكتب شيئا في موقع و ينساه في موقع آخر)، و هو ما يعرف بعلم الجرح و التعديل. و لذلك فإن المتستر يكون مجهول الحال و لا يمكن الأخذ عنه إلا بالاحتياط.

أرجو في يوم من الأيام أن يتحفنا الله بالتعارف مع شخصكم السامي "البحث العلمي" حتى نأخذ منها العلم، و منهج النقد الصحيح، و لو أن لي إحساس بأننا تعارفنا من قبل و تلاقينا.

تحياتي الأخوية الحذرة.
مصطفى بن حموش


----------



## نهاد معمر (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا
الملاحظة الأخيرة من الأستاذ حموش لا معنى لها وبخاصة اننا نناقش افكار
ادعو الأخوة الأفاضل للاستمرار في النقاش

غريب جدا أن ينصب اهتمام "استاذ مشارك" على هذا المستوى السطحي جدا من النقاش ومحاولة اعادتنا للحوار عن الأشخاص ونياتهم. رجاء الإرتقاء بمستوى النقاش فالكلام يقرؤه المئات وما تكتبه يضر بك اولا ويعكس طريقة التفكير وهذه الملاحظة عامة وليس للاستاذ حموش تحديدا

رجاء من الأخوة اهمال مثل هذه الملاحظات واستكمال النقاس الهادف كي نستفيد جميعا من الأفكار المطروحة, وبخاصة الأخوة الموضوعيين في طرحهم مثل الأخ زكريا ومراقب عن كثب وغيرهم.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تهميش على نقض النقد (4)

لقد عدت إلى الصفحة (17) من نقض النقد كما نصحتني بذلك الأخت الفاضلة خديجة صالح وكنت أبحث عن مبادئ المصلحة العامة في النماذج الإذعانية، فالوقوف عند الحق فضيلة فوجدت ان الدكتور أكبر يقول: 

هناك نسيج فكري قوي تحت أقوال هؤلاء الفقهاء،أي أن هناك مبادئ مشتركة تجمع أقوال الفقهاء. فماهي هذه المبادئ ياترى؟ ولا أقصد هنا المبادئ الشرعية مثل (لاضرر ولاضرار)، ولكن نسيجأ ونسقا ستراتيجي كامن يوجه هذه المبادئ الشرعية من غير النصوص منفردة (كالقرآن والسنة)،ولكن مبادئ مجتمعة تظهر بعد تفاعل النصوص. هكذا بمثل هذه الأسئلة ومنث موضعا لمبادئ ثم نقدها ظهرت النماذج الإذعانية والتي يحاول كتاب عمارة الأرض إثبات أنها ستصلح لجميع الناس وبغض النظرعن أديانهم لأنها تركزعلى حالات الأعيان، فكان العالم الإسلامي كحالة دراسية".

ثم يضرب مثال لطريقين كلاهما في النموذج الاذعاني المتحد أحدهما يسكنه صالحون مؤمنون والآخر يسكنه غير مؤمنين ويقول أن الشريعة صالحة لكل الناس دون أن يقنعنا فالنماذج الإذعانية ماهي إلا حالات المسؤلية المحتملة التي تصنعها فرقها الثلاثة (المستخدمين والملاك والمسيطرين) وغالبا ما تتجمع هذه الفرق الثلاثة في فريق واحد في المجتمعات البدائية والمحدودة العدد التي لم تصل بعد إلى تعقيد إداري يعتد به. لذلك فأن القول بأن أقول الفقهاء المتفرقة والمبعثرة والمتعددة الأمكنة والأزمنة التي جمعها أكبر في كتابه تؤكد على أن الشريعة تدفع إلى النموذج الإذعاني المتحد ماهو إلا محض إفتراء. والمتتبع لتكوين مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في بداية الهجرة (وهو ما سوف أبينه في الجزء الخامس من الردود) سوف يتأكد لديه أن سلطة الرسول وخلفاءه الراشدين كانت هي الأساس الذي تشكلت حوله عمارة المدينة)


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تهميش على نقض النقد (4-2)

ما يثير شفقتي هو هذا العزف الناعم على أوتار العاطفة الدينية الذي يمارسه الدكتور جميل في رده فهو يدغدغ المشاعر ويوقد غيرة المدافعين عن الشريعة وكأن من ينتقد أفكاره ينتقد الشريعة فهو يقول:

"ولعل السؤال هو: هل نحن كبشر نستطيع الإستغناءعن النظر في أحكام أتت من خالق حكيم عليم رحيم عظيم؟ فلماذا الهجوم عليها بهذه الطريقة؟ فإن أصابت النماذج الإذعانية، ففي هذاخير للناس؛ وإن أخطأت،فعلى الأقل ضاع مجهود فرد واحد في العالم لتغطية ثغرة أثبت للآخرين من خلال نظرية ماعدم الولوج فيها مرةأخرى. أي أننا كمسلمين لدينا الكثير ليتعلم منه الناس في الأديان الأخرى ويستفيدوا منه. فلماذا لا نظهره لهم ليستفيدوامنه؟ ولماذا نقلق من اتهاماتهم لنا بأننا لاعقلانيون؟ فمن هوالذي في السجن: من أرانا مالديه لعل فيه نفع للعالم؟أم من رفض النظر فيه ونعته بأنه لاعقلان يدون نقده أودحضه بالأدلة؟"

فهل الأمثلة والنوازل التي يوردها أتت من "خالق حكيم عليم ورحيم وعظيم" أم أنها مجرد إجتهادات وقتية لها سياقاتها الزمكانية والتي قد تكون إجتهادات خاطئة أصلا. وهل نقد الأفكار وتوضيح ملابساتها يعني بالضرورة أننا لانقدم للعالم أفكار مهمة، في اعتقادي أن نقد الافكار الخاطئة التي قد تكون "مضللة" للغير وتوحي بأننا المسلمون منغلقون ولا عقلانيون هو الخير الأكيد الذي يجب أن يعم البشرية. رفض الدكتور جميل ومن يدور في فلكه مناف للعقل الذي يتنطع به في رده "الدوغمائي" "القروسطي". كما أن النقد الموجه للكتاب يحاول أن يثبت أن النماذج الإذعانية خاطئة في تفسيرها وتوجههاـ فلماذا ردة الفعل الاستعلائية هذه وأنت تقر أنه ينبغي أن نبين الأخطاء حتى لا يلج إليها أحد في المستقبل (لماذا كل هذا التناقض يادكتور وأنت حامي حمى "الشريعة العمرانية") 

ولعلي مازلت أبحث عن مبادئ المصلحة العامة التي حاولت الأخت خديجة إرشادي لها في رد الدكتور جميل فوجدته يتحدث عن توماس كون ومداراته الفكرية Paradigms ويحكي لنا حكايات لذيذة عن علاقته معه وحضوره لمحاضراته كمستمع عندما كان في MIT وكان (كون) إستاذا زائرا من بيركلي، فالهدف هنا إبهار القارئ السطحي وتشتيته، فأكبر يحاول إقناعنا بأنه قارئ ومثقف ونحن لانشك في ذلك مطلقا لكننا أمام موضوع نقدي هام وهو فقه العمران وجدوى الاستمرار في "الجمود الفكري الإذعاني" الذي أتى به أكبر وصدقه الجهلة وأنصاف المتعلمون والعاطفيون المتعالمون. 

كما أنه أستهلك باقي الصفحات من رده على قصص بينه وبين (جرابر) الذي انتقد نماذجه الإذعانية وبينه وبين المشرف على رسالته للدكتوراة (جون هبراكن) الذي أختفت أفكاره من الوجود في الوقت الراهن ولم يعد له أي ذكر. وهذا "الهبراكن" هو الذي أقنع الدكتور أكبر على مايبدو (وذلك من القصص الظريفة التي يحكيها لنا في الرد) بأن النماذج الإذعانية سوف تستخدم في ثقافات أخرى في المستقبل، ولا ضير في ذلك فهذه العلاقات ما هي إلا حالات المسؤولية المتعارف عليها إداريا في ابسط كتب الإدارة ولا نعترض عليها بذاتها لكننا نعترض على أن الشريعة (وهو ما يقوله أكبر) تدفع إلى النموذج الاذعاني المتحد، وفي هذا تضليل واضح. ثم ندخل بعد ذلك في محاولات مستميته تبين أن وجود الأعيان في النوذج المتحد سوف يجعله في حالة أفضل أو سيكلف نفقات اقل ويضرب أمثلة بديهية وساذجة نتفق عليها جميعا لكنها ليست لها علاقة بالشريعة بل هي حالة أو حالات ضمن السياق العمراني/الثقافي الذي يمكن أن نجده في كل ثقافات العالم وليس بالضرورة فقط في المدن العربية/الإسلامية وكل من قام بدراسة المجتمعات البسيطة والبدائية وجد أنها مجتمعات ذات نظم إدارية بسيطة ولا تحتاج إلى إدارة معقدة تنظم حياتها اليومية. والذي يبدو لي أن "الإنتقائية" التي مارسها الدكتور أكبر في البحث عن الأمثلة التي تدعم افكاره (أو نظريته المزعومة) جعلتهه يتوهم أن الشريعة تدفع إلى النموذج المتحد بينما تاريخ المدينة العربية/الإسلامية منذ بدايته مليئ بالأمثلة المناقضة لكل ما يدعيه كتاب عمارة الأرض (وسوف نبين ذلك في ردود قادمة بإذن الله).


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تهميش على نقض النقد (4-3)

إما إذا كانت الأخت خديجة تقصد أن رد الكتور أكبر يركز على المصلحة العامة من خلال نقده للإشتراكية والراسمالية (ص 22 إلى 26) فهذا يذكرني بالأحلام التي راودت بعض السذج عندما حدثت الأزمة المالية العالمية قبل عامين وتصوروا أن هناك نموذجا ماليا إسلاميا يمكن أن يحل محل الراسمالية، فهؤلاء الحالمون نسوا أن الأمر بحاجة إلى عمل لا مجرد أحلام وبحاجة إلى قوة لا مجرد افكار. على أن الدكتور أكبر يحاول هنا وضع تبريرات يصعب القبول بها عندما يقول أن:

"هناك نقداً بأن مؤلف كتاب عمارة الأرض يوهم القراء أن الشريعة تشجع الملكية الفردية! هنا أيضاً خلط آخر. فالشريعة كما قلت تدفع للإذعاني المتحد، والذي قد لا يكون ملكاً فردياً بالضرورة. فإن أخذنا مساحة أية مدينة سنجد أن جميع الأماكن خارج المساكن الخاصة هي أماكن يشترك في استخدمها الكثير من السكان." (ص 27)

وسوف اترك للقارئ أن يتصور المازق الذي وضع الدكتور أكبر نفسه فيه، فهو يقول أن الشريعة تدفع بالنموذج المتحد لكنه يقر أن هناك "ملكية جماعية" للأعيان فكيف ستكون في النموذج المتحد وكيف سيتفق كل الملاك كل الوقت والأخوة يختلفون على الصغائر فهل يمكن أن يتفق الناس دون سلطة ودون تنظيم ودون حد أدنى من حفظ الحقوق. الفكرة نفسها حالمة ولا تقف على قاعدة صلبة ولم تتحقق في يوم على أرض الواقع إلا في أذهان بعض المتوهمين لكنها قاعدة "خالف تعرف" الذي اتبعها الدكتور أكبر خلال الربع قرن الأخير. 

ومع ذلك فأنني أعد الأخت خديجة أنني سوف أعيد قراءة رد الدكتور جميل مرة أخرى وأعدها أنني سوف أقرأ كتاب عمارة الأرض بتمعن فكما قلت في ردودي السابقة مشكلتنا ليست مع الكتاب ولا مع النماذج الإذعانية فهو جهد مشكور وعمل مميز لكن المشكلة الكبرى هي مع "القداسة" المتوهمة التي أعطيت للكتاب ولما يسمى فقه العمران الذي ما أنزل الله به من سلطان.


----------



## Mustabd (29 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن بحاجه الي مثل هذه المناقشات الهادفه في هذا القسم .. شكرا لك يا اخ فيصل علي مثل هذا الطرح


----------



## خديجة صالح (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله أن تأكدنا من الردود السابقة أن الكثير لم يفهم بعد مفهوم النماذج الإذعانية
و يكابر ويلوي النصوص، لغاية قد خبرناها ونحن نتدرج في تلقي العلم بالجامعة...

أنا الآن، أدعو من يتتبع هذا النقاش للقراءة الأبحاث الدائرة في الغرب في العشرين سنة الماضية
و فكرتها الأساسية: الدفع بالأعيان إلى النموذج المتحد، و هذا لا يعني التخلي عن إدارة المدن 
فمن إدارة المدن جعل السكان و المواطنين يشاركون مشاركة فاعلة في تنظيم وتسيير الأعيان التي يستخدمونها.


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> مرحبا
> الملاحظة الأخيرة من الأستاذ حموش لا معنى لها وبخاصة اننا نناقش افكار
> ادعو الأخوة الأفاضل للاستمرار في النقاش
> 
> ...


 
معذرة اختي نهاد انا اقدر جهودك و نيتك في محاولة اثراء النقاش لكني ارفض ان يكون هذا على حساب اساذتنا الاجلاء فالرجاء ابداء الاحترام لهؤلاء فالاسلام يوصينا باحترام الكبير فما بالك ان كان هذا الكبير عالما و باحثا في حجم الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش ..لقد استات كثيرا من اسلوبك و طريقة ردك على الدكتور فانا احبد ان اتناقش في جو تسوده المحبة و الالفة و الاحترام حتى لو اختلفنا في الافكار لان الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية لكن ما لاحظته هنا -و اتمنى ان اكون مخطئا- ان هذا الاختلاف قد تجاوز العقول و دخل القلوب و الافئدة و هذا لا يشجع على مواصلة النقاش .
كما ان الاستاذ مصطفى بن حموش محق في تدخله لاننا نعجب ممن يخفي هويته في النقاش فانا افضل ان اتناقش مع شخص اعرف هويته لان هذا سيساعد على اثراء النقاش و ليس هناك اي مبرر لفعل ذلك فنحن لا نتكلم في قضايا استخبارتية و خطيرة ..و ما ادرانا فاحتمال كبير ان يكون كل الذين يخفون هويتهم شخص واحد يلعب عدة ادوار و هذا وارد جدا و منتشر في جميع المنتديات بحكم خبرتي في الاشراف.
في الاخير اريد ان اوجه تحية خاصة الى الاخ احمد بن سعيد فهو نمودج يحتدى به في كيفية النقاش الهادف و البناء.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا أخ زكريا*

السلام عليكم

لك مني ايضا تحية خاصة يا اخ زكريا فتبدو فعلا رجلا عقلانيا وموضوعيا
لكن اسمح لي وانا لا اخاطبك فقط بل هناك من يقرأ ما نكتب وعشرات القراء وانصح نفسي واكون ناصحا لك كاخ فاضل وربما تشمل هذه النصيحة ايضا اخوة افاضل لا اريد تسميتهم كيلا اتهم بالتخصيص ان تحوي مشاركاتنا بعض المعلومات التي يستفيد منها من يقرا هذا الكلام. فمن غير العدل ان نستغل هذا المنبر لكلام شخصي ونضيع وقتنا ووقت من يقرأ. هناك البريد الإلكتروني الشخصي للمراسلة الخاصة. أما هذا المنبر فهو عام يخص الجميع. وفوق هذا كله فهو يمثل "بيت" لمشرف هذا الموقع, ولا يجوز وعيب علينا أن نستعمل عبارات غير لائقة في بيوت الآخرين. لو زرت أحدا في بيته ألا تراعي مبادئ اسلامية وتخفض الصوت ولا تستعمل كلمات جارحة احتراما لصاحب البيت؟ نفس الحال ينطبق على بيت الأستاذ فيصل الشريف وكلنا ضيوف عنده, وهو كان معنا في غاية الأدب وسعة الصدر ولم يتذمر مطلقا وكان في غاية الحكمة في ادارة النقاش وتجاوز عن سقطات بعضنا بادب رفيع نشكره عليه

ولذلك فكلامك سليم يا أخي زكريا, ولكنني ايضا لست متحيزا لاحد ولا اود الإشارة بالاسم لكنني اعتقد ان القارئ عندما يعود لتاريخ هذا الحوار سيميز فورا من يكتب باتجاه مفيد ومن يكتب لمجرد الكتابة فضلا عن استخدام عبارات غير مناسبة في "بيوت" الآخرين.

فعلى سبيل المثال, وأرجو ان تقبلوا مني هذه النصيحة اللطيفة, بعض مشاركات الأخوة لا تفيدنا شيئا علميا يصب في مصلحة الأفكار, وكثرة الإشارة بكلام عام لاشخاص وتجريحهم والإشارة بظنون تسئ لصاحبها أولا وبدرجة كبيرة وتفقد القراء مصداقيته إن تكررت. وعندي قصة طريفة من التاريخ العربي في قضية المصداقية. فيحكى أن اعرابيا كان يجلس في خطبة الجمعة يستمع لخطيب. وكان هذا الخطيب يده مقطوعة, وهو يخطب في الزهد والورع فنظر الأعرابي ليد الخطيب (ويبدو أن استنتج انه ربما اقيم عليه حد السرقة) فنظر للخطيب نظرة ارتياب وقال له: أسمع كلامك فيعجبني, لكن يدك تريبني!

ونحن هنا فعلا نطلب فعلا من الأخوة ممن عندهم علم أن يبادروا بالكتابة بجمل موجزة ومختصرة لا بالإشارة للأبحاث التي ربما شاركوا فيها. فلو كان الهدف قراءة الأوراق فقط لرفعها الأستاذ الشريف ولم تكن هناك حاجة لمنتدى يستطيع كل القراء المشاركة فيه ولقرأناها قراءة صامتة كما يقرأ كل منا كتابا في بيته. ولذلك فالنقاش السلبي الذي يتطرق للاشخاص برأيي هو ضمنيا يعكس عدم احترام لجمهور المنتدى ولصاحب البيت معا, اقولها بلطف وارجو ان تتقبلوها مني بصدر رحب. كذلك فالنقاش يعكس مدى تحضرنا أو همجيتنا, وإن لم نحسن ادب الحوار حتى مع من نختلف معهم فهذا مؤشر خطير وسلبي للاسف. وعندنا فرصة كبيرة فبيننا علماء نستفيد من رايهم وهناك قراء مثقفون كل منا يدلي بدلوه ونستفيد جميعا مجانا. وهناك طلاب يقرؤن هذا الكلام وعندما يعرفون أن مشاركين منا برتب أكاديمية يكتبون بطريقة غير مفيدة من ناحية الأفكار فكيف سيكون هذا قدوة جيدة لهم؟

وكذلك ملاحظتي السابقة للاخت خديجة وارجو ان تقبليها مني بلطف واخوية فملاحظتك الاولى والثانية لا تفيدنا كثيرا في النقاش. فلا يكفي الإشارة فقط لمراجع او ابحاث نشرت قبل عشرين سنة لكي يذهب كل واحد في اتجاه ويتبعثر النقاش. ودليل على ان ملاحظة الاخت خديجة الاولى لم تكن محددة وواضحة اننا قرأنا ثلاثة ردود للاخ "مشاهد عن كثب" وهو يحاول تفسير الصفحات التي اشارت لها الأخت وفي النهاية وعدها بإعادة القراءة. ملاحظة الأخت خديجة الثانية ايضا, واسمحي لي ان انتقد بلطف شديد, فهي سلبية ايضا. فلا يكفي ان نتهم الآخرين بأنهم لم يفهموا شيئا مثل النماذج الإذعانية ونسكت. رجاء توضيح ما تقصدين وما هو موضع "عدم الفهم" كي نستفيد وتوضيح رأيك وتصحيح "عدم الفهم". الإشارة المتكررة لمراجع واتهام الآخرين بالجهل وتخطئتهم وبخاصة من يناقش باسهاب لا يفيدنا شيئا على الإطلاق. واعتذاري الشديد لك يا أخت خديجة هي فقط ملاحظات عامة كي نستفيد جميعا منها وللفت النظر فقط وليس انتقادا خاصا لك. بل على العكس انا ارى انك نشيطة وتشاركين وهي افضل من القراءة الصامته لقراء لا يدلون بدلوهم ونأمل مشاركتهم.

ولكي تكون مشاركتي بناءه ولا اضيع سطورا ووقت القراء, سأعقب على نقطتين من النقاش السابق: الأولى خاصة بقدسية النصوص من مشاركة الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" وأظن انها مشكلة كبيرة فعلا أن نتوقف عند "نصوص اجتهادية" لكتاب ونقدسها. فكل يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. ونقد النص لا يعني بالضرورة نفي الشريعة مطلقا أو دورها في حياة المسلم. هي مسألة قبول أو عدم قبول اجتهادات شخص في مسائل عمرانية. والثانية تتعلق بقضية اللاإدارة في المدينة واوافق الطرح الذي قدمته الأخت الفاضلة وأرى فعلا أن مسألة الإدارة في المدينة والتي هي مركزية وضرورية هي ضد النماذج التي يشير لها الدكتور جميل فعلا. وقضية مشاركة السكان التي تشير لها الأخت خديجة هي مسألة تندرج أصلا ضمن "إدارة المدينة" ووتفاوت بتفاوت درجة الديمقراطية, لكن خلق مدن "اللاإدارة" وبعيدا عن السلطة كما يشير الدكتور اكبر في كتابه هي قضية غير موضوعية وغير منطقية ايضا. ما رأيك يا أخي زكريا في هذه الفكرة؟

والسلام عليكم


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (29 سبتمبر 2010)

في الحقيقة اخي احمد كنت افكر في عدم مواصلة النقاش لكن اسلوبك في الحوار جعلني اعدل عن هذا الامر لان ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله.
انا اتفق معكم في مشكلة كبيرة يقع فيها من يشتغل في الفقه الاسلامي و هي تقديس الاراء الفقهية لعلماء السلف و كل من يرفض هذه الاراء فهو زنديق و مبتدع و غير متبع لمنهج السلف الصالح و هذا جمود فكري و تحجر لا يقبله انسان عاقل و انا هنا -لكي لا يفهم كلامي خطا- اقصد الاحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بالفروع من معاملات و غيرها لانها لا تعتبر من الثوابت بل هي من المتغيرات التي تتغير يتغير الزمان و المكان و كلنا يعرف ان الامام الشافعي غير بعض فتاويه لما انتقل من العراق الى مصر لانه وجد بيئة مختلفة و مصالح مختلفة و عادات مختلفة لذلك يجب علينا ان نفرق بين الثوابت و المتغيرات في الفقه الاسلامي لان العديد من الناس يخلط بينهما.و الدكتور الجليل جميل اكبر لو كان يعتبر ان الاحكام الفقهية التي اصدرها الفقهاء في القرون الماضية في ظروف خاصة و بيئة خاصة تمثل الشريعة الاسلامية و يجب ان نتبناها في كل زمان و مكان فاكيد ان لا اوافقه في ذلك لان هذا يضر بالشريعة الاسلامية و لا يخدمها فسلفنا الصالح فهموا واقعهم جيدا و اجتهدوا على اساسه و هذا الواقع يختلف في كل زمان وفي كل بيئة لذلك فالاحكام الفقهية التي صدرت منهم يمكن ان تكون غير صالحة لعصرنا الحالي .
وانا حاليا اقرا في الكتاب و لا اريد ان اصدر احكام مسبقة عليه لكن لو كان الدكتور الجليل جميل اكبر يقصد بالشريعة تلك الاحكام الفقهية الاجتهادية هي التي تدفع الى النمودج الادعاني المتحد فاكيد ان هذا النمودج يمكن ان يكون غير صالح في عصرنا لانه كان نتيجة لاجتهادات فقهية متعلقة بزمان معين و بيئة معينة و بالتالي من الخطا ان نسقطه على عصرنا الحالي لانه صار اكثر تعقيدا و يجب علينا ان نجتهد في ايجاد نماذج بديلة مستمدة من شريعتنا العظيمة و متناسبة مع واقعنا المعاصر و لا مانع في الاستفادة كذلك من النظريات الغربية في مجال العمران اذا كانت لا تتناقض مع شريعتنا و ثقافتنا فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن انى وجدها فهو احق بها.
و للحديث بقية ان شاء الله.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أخي زكريا أرجو الا تترك الحوار والمنتدى, فأنت محاور جيد وعقلاني جدا وأرجو أن نثري النقاش معا ويسرني جدا التعرف لشخصكم وهذه من فوائد الحوار والنقاش وآمل من الأخوة المساهمة, وكل الشكر أيضا للأفكار التي يطرحها الأخوة الأفاضل جميعا وهي مادتنا للحوار الهادف سواء اتفقنا أم اختلفنا فسنبقى احبابا ونعقد صداقات جديدة. وسأعود للحديث لاحقا واعقب على ملاحظاتك ومداخلات الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" القيمة وأرجو ألا يفهم أنه تحيز لكننا لم نسمع ردا من وجهة النظر الأخرى حتى الآن؟

والسلام عليكم


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كم أنا سعيد بهذه المداخلات الهادفة التي تصب في صلب الموضوع بتركيز مفيد ،، أراقب النقاش من بعيد ، ولا اريد التدخل فيه ما دام يسير كما ينبغي ، اشكر الزملاء اللذين إنظموا لنا في هذا النقاش وكانوا سببا مباشرا لإثرائه ، كما ادعو الزملاء اللذين شاركوا في بدايته ثم إنقطعوا الى مواصلة المشاركة ، فالموضوع واسع ، والحاجة الى الفائدة مستمرة ، خصوصا في موضوع كهذا نريد في نهاية المطاف ان نصل الى نتيجه ،، كتب الاخ حسن في مشاركة سابقة ان الحديث ليس له محاور ، وكأن اهداف الموضوع غير واضحه ، وله اوضح أن الموضوع بدأ قبل هذا الموضوع ليكون نقد الدكتور ولسد السيد لكتاب عمارة الارض الذي قام بتأليفه الاستاذ الدكتور جميل اكبر ، ثم رد المؤلف على النقد ، وتعقيب الدكتور وليد بعد ذلك ، كل هذا كان هو الاساس في الموضوع وليكون محور النقاش ، وهو ماهو واضحا خصوصا في المناقشات الاخيرة لزكريا وأحمد ومشاهد عن كثب وناهد وخديجه والبحث العلمي. 
ربما يحتاج الامر الى تلخيص البدايات ، حتى يكون المطلوب في النهايات اكثر وضوحا ،، سأقوم بذلك ان شاء الله.
للجميع تحياتي.


----------



## مبارك الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*حوار ونقاش فكرى ثرىّ*

فكرية جديرة بالإهتمام .فأنا أتفق معه تماما فيما ذهب إليه بنهاية جزءه الأول من دور " الأخلاق" و" القيم" التى إرتكزت عليها المدينة العربية/الإسلامية. وأضم صوتى إلى صوته بضرورة التعمق والبحث فى الدور "الأخلاقى" للشريعة فى العمران فهو الأساس ،كما تفضل ،الذى يمكن أن نفهم به خصوصية 
أود أن أوجّه شكرى للدكتورفيصل الشريف على إدارته العلمية والأدبية للنقاش الدائر فى هذه الساحة ومن على هذا المنبر الفكرى حول نشأت المدن فى المجتمعات المسلمة، والنظريات والفلسفات الفكرية التى يمكن أن تفسر الآليات التى تشكلّت من خلالها البنية العمرانية لتلك المدن. هذا النقاش الذى تولّد أساسا من طرح الدكتور وليد السيد النقدى للفكرة الفلسفية التى بُنى عليها مؤلف الدكتور جميل أكبر "عمارة الأرض فى الأسلام"، لذا فالشكر موصولا للدكتور وليد السيد ، الذى أستحثّ الباحثين والمفكرين المعماريين المسلمين بطرحه هذا على البحث والتقصى وإبداء الآراء وإثراء النقاش حول هذه القضية ، التى لم تلقى زخما فكريا ،وسعة فى الحوار مثلما هو قائم الآن.
وحيث أننا ولله الحمد قد تخطينا مرحلة التجريح والقدح ، وبلغنا مرحلة حسن الظن ، والتعبير الحضارى، والبعد عن العصبية المقيتة ، والتقديس المذموم ، ضالتنا جميعا إن شاء الله الحكمة ، فالحكمة ضالّة المؤمن ، أود الإشادة بأسلوب "مشاهد عن كثب" فى طرحه الفكرى ، وتحليله النقدى البنّاء ، ومناقشاته التى تنم عن سعة إطلاع ودراية بكتابات وفلسفات العديد من المنظّرين الغربيين الذين جاء على ذكرهم الدكتور جميل أكبر فى نقض النقد . فقد تابعت على مدى اليومين الماضيين ،وعلى عدّة اجزاء قراءته العميقة لما أورده الدكتور جميل أكبر فى رّده آنف الذكر، كما طرح فى مداخلته جوانب المدينة العربية "أخلاقيأ" 
اللهم عّلمنا ما جهلنا ، وانفعنا بما علّمتنا
مبارك الخطيب


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تهميش أولي على نقض النقد (4-4)

سوف أكتفي بقول الدكتور أكبر هذا:

"ولعل أي باحث هنا سيقول: ولكن لماذاهذه التركيبة المجتمعية التي تتلافى ظهورالسلطات وبالتالي التخطيط. فتكون الإجابة من خلال السؤال: أيهما أفضل: مجتمع تحكمه السلطات وبالتالي بيئة راقية،أم مجتمع دون سلطات مركزية؟ بالطبع ستكون الإجابة للجميع وللعقلانيين الذين يرفضون الأديان بالذات بأن البيئة ذات السلطات هي الأفضل، وهذاهو المنتشر بين معظم من يعادون كتاب عمارة الأرض، وهم بالطبع على حق من وجهة نظرهم لأنهم نشؤوا على هذا الفكر ) ولا أقول السجن ( إذ يصعب جداً الخروج منه. أي ولأن الإجابة على السؤال في أذهانهم واضحة، إذ لن يوجد عمران راق إلا بسلطاتت خطط وتقول للناس مايفعلون ومايتركون، فإن تقبل أيفكرة أخرى أمر جد عسير. وهذه أصعب مهمة لكل باحث عمراني يحاول تحكيم شرع الله." (ص 34)

فهو يتهم مسبقا أن كل من يرى أهمية السلطة في البيئة العمرانية أنه بلا دين، وهذا إتهام بالكفر لعموم المسلمين في الوقت الراهن ويدل على إنغلاق فكري "دوغمائي" كما أنه يتهم كل من يؤمن بهذا الفكر (أي أهمية تنظيم البيئة العمرانية) بأنه مسجون في هذا الفكر ويصعب عليه الخروج منه. ولعلي هنا أحيل القارئ للصفحات السابقة على هذا القول من رد الدكتور جميل والتي يناقش فيها "التراث" و"المقدس" وإستشهاده بمقال لبسام جرار تحاول، دون جدوى، أن تفصل بين التراث وبين المقدس في عقول من أمثال عقل الدكتور أكبر، فهذه المحاولة البائسة لا يمكن أن تقف صامدة أمام الممارسات العملية لأمثال هؤلاء حتى وإن حاولوا بالكلمات إقناعنا بذلك لأنه سرعان ما أنقلب عليها الدكتور أكبر في الصفحة التالية وقدم لنا سلسلة من الإتهامات "التكفيرية" و"الخروج من الدين" لكل من يخالف أفكاره المقدسة في عمارة الأرض. 

كما أنني أنبه القارئ الكريم إلى عبارة "تحكيم شرع الله" التي يوردها الدكتور أكبر في آخر رده المنقول في الأعلى لكي يوحي للقراء بأن كل من يخالف نماذجه الإذعانية فأنه لا يحكم شرع الله وفي هذا إشارة لإتهام الآخرين بالعلمانية التي حاولوا (هو ومن يدور في فلكه) إلصاقها بالدكتور وليد السيد ظلما وبهتانا. ولكن دعوني أسلم مع الدكتور أكبر أن كل من يخالف "تعاليمه المقدسة" في عمارة الأرض هو علماني ومارق وخارج الدين، ماذا يقول أكبر ومن معه عن علمانية تركيا وماليزيا التي يتشدق بها الآن كل العرب والمسلمين وكأنها المثال الإسلامي الذي يجب أن يحتذي حتى أننا صرنا نسمع عن "العلمانية الإسلامية". كفانا إتهاما للآخر فسوف تسأل عن هذا أمام وجه كريم، وكفانا تناقضا والكيل بمكيالين فهذا سبب تأخر الأمة التي أبتليت بأمثالكم.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تهميش أولي على نقض النقد (4-5)

وفي نفس السياق يكمل الدكتور أكبر ويقول:

لهذا فإن السؤال: ولكن ماذا إن تمكنا من الوصول لعمران راق دون سلطات؟، هو سؤال مرفوض ولا يمكن أن يناقش بالنسبة لهم، وهذاما يحاول كتاب عمارة الأرض فعله،أي إثبات أنه بالإمكان الوصول لعمران راق دون سلطات. وهذه فكرة يصعب تقبلها ناهيك عن مناقشتها. فلا غرابة من الهجوم إذاً. وللوصول لعمران راق دون سلطات من وجهة نظرالشريعة كمايوضح كتاب عمارة الأرض، فلا تخطيط إذاً بالمفهوم الغربي المعاصرالمبني على التسلط."

وأبدأ بسؤال الدكتور أكبر "أين هو العمران الراق الذي يتحدث عنه؟" أما المزعج حقا هو أن قاموس الدكتور أكبر السياسي محدود جدا فهو يخلط بين السلطة والتسلط، فبينما يرى الأسلام أن الأمة لا تقوم دون "سلطة" ودون بيعة ودون وجود القائد (وقد وضع عمر بن الخطاب الدواوين وبدأ بوضع نظام العسس لحفظ المسلمين وحفظ حقوقهم ووضع بيت المال ونظام القضاء)، يعتقد الدكتور أكبر أن السلطة هي "تسلط" على رقاب المسلمين فلماذا إذا قال الرسول "اعظم الجهاد كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر" ولا اريد أن أطيل على القارئ لكني أنصح الدكتور أكبر وأتباعه بالعودة إلى مفهوم "السياسة في الإسلام" وليتذكروا أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولى الولاة في عهدة ووضع التنظيمات الإساسية التي تمكن "الدولة" من إدارة "الأمة" ولنا حديث مطول في هذا الشأن.

كما أنني أحيل القارئ لباقي رد الكتور في هذا السياق فهو يحاول أن يربط بين التنظيم وتمكين الناس ولعلي أنا أحيله لفكرة "إتحاد الملاك في الشقق السكنية" والتي لم تنجح في مصر وفيها تمكين للناس، فحسب قول الدكتور أكبر فأن المصاعد والسلم ومدخل البناية هو في النموذج الإذعاني المتحد مثل الطرق المشتركة والغير نافذة في المدينة العربية/الإسلامية، لذلك فأنني أتمنى أن يعرج على هذه البنايات ويرى حالتها وكيف أن المصاعد لا تعمل والسلالم قذرة والسكان على خلاف دائم ولو أن هذه البنايات مؤجرة لكانت في حالة أفظل لوجود "سلطة المالك التنظيمية". هذا مثال بسيط وأنا على يقين أن كل الأمثلة والشواهد، حتى التاريخية منها، تتناقض بشكل مباشر مع فكرة النماذج الإذعانية "الإنتقائية" التي قام عليها كتاب عمارة الأرض.


----------



## البحث العلمي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحليل نقدي بناء*

هكذا يكون الطرح علميا و ليس عبارة عن طروحات اجتهادية...تحليل نقدي بناء وشامل وعميق اخي مشاهد...
امتناني وتقديري لك ولكل من شارك مشاركات موضوعية...


----------



## حسن مشهور (29 سبتمبر 2010)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> كم أنا سعيد بهذه المداخلات الهادفة التي تصب في صلب الموضوع بتركيز مفيد ،، ...........................،، كتب الاخ حسن في مشاركة سابقة ان الحديث ليس له محاور ، وكأن اهداف الموضوع غير واضحه ، وله اوضح أن الموضوع بدأ قبل هذا الموضوع ليكون نقد الدكتور ولسد السيد لكتاب عمارة الارض الذي قام بتأليفه الاستاذ الدكتور جميل اكبر ، ثم رد المؤلف على النقد ، وتعقيب الدكتور وليد بعد ذلك ، كل هذا كان هو الاساس في الموضوع وليكون محور النقاش ، ..............................
> ربما يحتاج الامر الى تلخيص البدايات ، حتى يكون المطلوب في النهايات اكثر وضوحا ،، سأقوم بذلك ان شاء الله.
> للجميع تحياتي.


 
تحية لك أخي الكريم د/ فيصل
ما عنيته أنني - وربما كثيرين مثلي - لم تتح لي فرصة قراءة الكتاب .. فقد فوجئت بمداخلة الأخ/ جمال "نقض النقد" ، ثم بتعقيب د/ وليد عليه .
وأقر أنني أعجبت بأسلوب ورقي د/ جميل في تعقيبه ولكن لم أفهم ما يرمي إليه وعلاقة ذلك بـ " عمارة الأرض في الإسلام " . 
وفي المقابل جاء تعليق د/ وليد شديد اللهجة ومتحامل بعض الشيء . ولا أنكر قناعتي بما طرحه ، ولكن لم أتبين حينها أصل الخلاف ، وتقدمت بأسئلتي لكم وتفضل د/ وليد بالإجابة عليها . وتوالت المداخلات .. وباقي القصة معروفة للجميع .
من الواضح أن الإخوة الأفاضل المشاركين في هذا النقاش لا تنقصهم سابق الخبرة بالموضوع ، ومنهم الأكاديمي والباحث المتخصص والمتابع الجيد والمعماري المثقف المطلع على ما يصدر من كتب وما يدور من مناقشات حولها .
ولكن ماذا عن محدودي الإطلاع أمثالي ؟ ألا يحق لهم القراءة المتأنية وتحديد مواقفهم المستقلة مما هو مطروح ؟
رغم إمتناني لشخصكم بتوفير وصلة لكتاب د/ جميل (على الويكيبيديا) كي أتمكن وغيري من اللحاق بالركب ، إلاّ أنني لم أستطع الخروج بأفكار واضحة تلخص رؤية الكاتب .
لذا وصلت لقناعة بأن الموضوع فائق الجدية والتخصص بدرجة تفوق قدراتي المتواضعة .
وربنا يجازيك يا أخ/ جمال .. فضحت علمي ومعرفتي الزائفين​


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اسطورة المشاركة الفاعلة للسكان*



خديجة صالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأبحاث الدائرة في الغرب في العشرين سنة الماضية
> و فكرتها الأساسية: الدفع بالأعيان إلى النموذج المتحد، و هذا لا يعني التخلي عن إدارة المدن
> فمن إدارة المدن جعل السكان و المواطنين يشاركون مشاركة فاعلة في تنظيم وتسيير الأعيان التي يستخدمونها.


 
السلام عليكم جميعا
بدون ان اتجاهل اي من الأسئلة والمواضيع المحورية التي تم طرحها من قبل الأخوة وبخاصة مشاهد كثب, والفكرة المهمة جدا التي طرحها الأخ زكريا في مسألة الثابت والمتغير في الفقه والتشريع الذي يتغير بتغير الحال والمكان والزمان بما يقتضي ضرورة ملائمة العصر وضروراته وبما يعطي استحالة خلق "نموذج" جامد يتعاطى مع هذه التغيرات. بدون تهميش كل ذلك حيث سنناقشها فكرة فكرة أعتقد ان مداخلتي ستكون من الإقتباس اعلاه من تعليق الأخت الفاضلة خديجة

انا شخصيا اعتقد ان فكرة مشاركة السكان الفاعلة في تنظيم وتسيير المدينة هي "اسطورة" وخرافة وفكرة حالمة لم تتحقق إلا نظريا وفي الكتب الأكاديمية وليس لها اساس على أرض الواقع ولا في الديمقراطيات ولا الديكتاتوريات. فما رأيكم بذلك؟

اعتقادي من تأمل هذه الفكرة ان مشاركة السكان هي محدودة جدا جدا وغالبا ما يتم طرحها بشكل شكلي وليس لها تأثير عملي على ارض الواقع. بعضكم سيشير الى الديمقراطية والانتخابات في الغرب, وأنا سأقول ان ذلك لا يتجاوز يوم الانتخابات كل بضعة سنوات وبعد تسليم مقاليد الأمور للسلطة الحاكمة فغالبا ما تدار شؤون المدن من قبل مختصين بعلوم البناء والسياسة والإقتصاد والإجتماع ويصبح دور الناخب ثانويا جدا, وليس هناك مشاركة فاعلة للسكان كما يتوهم البعض. مجرد استمزاج آراء كما قرأت لرد الدكتور وليد في تعقيبه على طرح الدكتور جميل اكبر, بدليل مثلا, والمثال بسيط ومن السياسة, ان الشعب الامريكي انتخب جورج بوش فخرب العالم ولم يأبه لكل المظاهرات التي خرجت سواء في امريكا او في العالم احتجاجا على ما يفعل فأين الديمقراطية واين مشاركة السكان والشعب في تسيير امور المدينة وشؤوون الامة؟ ما رأيكم؟

والسلام عليكم


----------



## arch.maged (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال هام اخ احمد...

رأي الخاص أن المشاركة كلية غير واقعية.... ولكن انا مع المشاركة الجزئية – حوار ونقاش- لان من المهم معرفة الراي العام.. على سبيل المثال لماذا لا يشارك السكان في عماية تخطيط المدينة وربما يكون الهدف الاساسي هو نشر الوعي الاجتماعي لهم وبناء اجماع شعبي لان المدينة تمثل موضوع ومكان الفعل الجماعي...اعني ان وجود الحوار والنقاش والهدف الرئيسي منهم هو الخروج بخطة وسياسات عامة وعمل تطبيقات للتنمية توازن بين ثلاثة قيم رئيسية هي : القيم الاجتماعية، القيم الاقتصادية، القيم البيئية.


----------



## خديجة صالح (30 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد بن سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> بدون ان اتجاهل اي من الأسئلة والمواضيع المحورية التي تم طرحها من قبل الأخوة وبخاصة مشاهد كثب, والفكرة المهمة جدا التي طرحها الأخ زكريا في مسألة الثابت والمتغير في الفقه والتشريع الذي يتغير بتغير الحال والمكان والزمان بما يقتضي ضرورة ملائمة العصر وضروراته وبما يعطي استحالة خلق "نموذج" جامد يتعاطى مع هذه التغيرات. بدون تهميش كل ذلك حيث سنناقشها فكرة فكرة أعتقد ان مداخلتي ستكون من الإقتباس اعلاه من تعليق الأخت الفاضلة خديجة
> 
> انا شخصيا اعتقد ان فكرة مشاركة السكان الفاعلة في تنظيم وتسيير المدينة هي "اسطورة" وخرافة وفكرة حالمة لم تتحقق إلا نظريا وفي الكتب الأكاديمية وليس لها اساس على أرض الواقع ولا في الديمقراطيات ولا الديكتاتوريات. فما رأيكم بذلك؟
> ...


 
الأخ أحمد بن سعيد، أشكرك على ملاحظتك ​ 
يبدو أننا بدانا النقاش حول لب الإشكالية كما أراها أنا على الأقل
و يظهر أن ندائي منذ البداية له ما يبرره، فكيف نحكم على المشاركة السكانية في الفعل العمراني تخطيطا وإدارة وتسييرا دون إخضاع الأمر إلى البحث بمنهجية علمية صارمة و محايدة.​ 
في الحقيقة تعتبر المشاركة السكانية شغلي الشاغل منذ أكثر من 12 عاما، و قد شاركت في بعض المشاريع التنفيذية التي أعدت في جانبها الفكري و النظري بمشاركة جزائرية ألمانية ثم كانت التجربة
موضوع بحثي للماجستير...
و من أبرز النتائج التي توصلت إليها تتمثل في المسؤولية الكبرى التي تقع على عاتق الفاعلين الرسميين ( القائمين على تخطيط و إدارة المدينة)، فالمرحلة الأولى هي المرحلة الحاسمة و ترتبط أساسا بوعي هؤلاء بضرورة مبادرتهم بالتحرك نحو السكان، من أجل تفهم طريقتهم في التعبير عن حاجاتهم و جعلهم يتقدمون شيئا فشيئا في مسار استيعاب طرق الإعداد لمختلف التدخلات العمرانية، لإحياء المبادرة لديهم مما يعبد الطريق نحو المشاركة الفعالة... 
هو إذا طريق طويل و شاق ... ولكن ألا ترون أننا يجب أن نسير فيه؟​ 
عن نفسي أنا متفائلة بنجاح مشاركة السكان في الفعل العمراني إذا ركزنا على وضع خطط مضبوطة نابعة من طبيعة كل مجتمع و ظروفه، ومن لهذا الأمر إن لم نكن نحن الأكاديميين و المعماريين الممارسين.

و هذا التفاؤل لم يأت من فراغ... بل تجاربي الميدانية هي من كونت لدي هذا الانطباع...​ 
و لم أكتف بمجرد التفاؤل من نتائج بعض التجارب المتفرقة، بل أنا موقنة من ضرورة إخضاع ذلك للدراسة والبحث... 
و البداية بالنسبة لي في المرحلة القادمة هي نظرية الدكتور جميل عبد القادر أكبر التي ضمنها في كتابه " عمارة الأرض في الإسلام"، باعتبار أن تجاربي السابقة الذكر ترتكز أساسا على محاولتي الاستلهام من هذه النظرية... ​ 
أعذروني على بعض التقطع في الأفكار فلقد كتبت هذه المشاركة بعد يوم طويل و شاق​ 
و الله الموفق​


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> *
> أسجل رفضي للدعاوى الباطلة والتي تعتمد على آراء شخصية يحاول مروجوها إلى نفي دور الشريعة كعامل ' ناظم' وفاعل وحاضر ومؤثر، في تشكيل البيئة العمرانية. دون سند أو دليل شرعي، وهم من هذا المقام يعيدون تمثيل أدوار المستشرقين الغربيين الذين نحو نحوهم في كتاباتهم عن تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية ونفي القصد عن علماء المسلمين في محاولاتهم لاستنباط الأحكام الشرعية من نصوص القرآن والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة التي تدعو لعمارة الأرض، وهو أقرب ما يوصف به أنه محاولة لتهميش دور الإسلام في الارتقاء بالمجتمعات الإسلامية وتأثيره على تطور الحضارة الإنسانية. وهي في أسوأ الظروف دعوة صوفية تنحو بالدين منحى تعبديا خالصا ليس له شأن أو تأثير أو دور في صياغة الحياة.*


تحياتي لك استاذ جمال واقدر حرصك و اخلاصك في الدفاع عن الشريعة الاسلامية و ما تتعرض له من تقزيم من طرف ما يسميهم المفكر الكبير الدكتور محمد عمارة "العملاء الحضاريين" من علمانيين و ليبيراليين و شيوعيين لكن دعنا ان نكون موضوعيين في نقاشنا هذا فانا لغاية الان لا ارى ان الاخوة الذين ينتقدون الكتاب ينفون دور الشريعة في العمران البشري فهم ليسوا ضد ذلك كل ما في الامر من وجهة نظري انهم يرفضون فكرة ان الشريعة الاسلامية تدفع الى النمودج الادعاني المتحد و بالتالي فانها تدعوا الى عمران بدون سلطات و هذا لا يعتبر تهميشا لدور الشريعة و انما هي وجهة نظر مهمة يجب ان تؤخد بعين الاعتبار و لحد الان انا لا مع و لا ضد هذه الفكرة لاني لم انتهي من قراءة الكتاب بعد لكن ما لاحظته لحد الان ان الاخوة الذين ضد هذه الفكرة قد جاءوا بالادلة التي توكد وجهة نظرهم خصوصا الاخ مشاهد عن كثب عندما ذكر ان الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- قد وضع الدواوين وبدأ بوضع نظام العسس لحفظ المسلمين وحفظ حقوقهم ووضع بيت المال ونظام القضاء و هذه حقيقة تاريخية لا ينكرها احد لذلك فانا ارجوا من الاخوة الذين هم مع هذه الفكرة ان ياتوا بالادلة التي تؤكد وجهة نظرهم لان الله عزوجل يقول { _قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ_ إِنْ _كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ_}.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادئ لتخطيط المدينة العربية/الإسلامية (1)



يشير صاحب كتاب "سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك على التمام والكمال" أبن الربيع، شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد (ت 272هـ/885م) والذي كتبه للخليفة المعتصم العباسي (ت 227هـ/8842م) مجموعة من المبادئ التخطيطية التي يقول أنه استخلصها من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفائه الراشدين اثناء بنائهم عاصمة الإسلام الأولى (المدينة المنورة) والمدن العربية/الإسلامية المبكرة (البصرة والكوفة والفسطاط والقيروان) هذه المبادئ التي يجب أن يراعيها الحاكم (السلطة) هي:

- أن يسوق إليها الماء العذب ليشرب أهلها، ويسهل تناوله.
- أن يقدر طرقها وشوارعها حتى تتناسب ولا تضيق.
- أن يبني جامعا للصلاة في وسطها ليتعرف على جميع أهلها.
- أن يقدر اسواقها بحسب كفايتها لينال سكانها وحوائجهم عن قرب.
- أن يميز بين قبائل ساكنيها بألا يجمع أضدادا مختلفة متباينة.
- أن أراد سكناها فليسكن أفسح أطرافها.
- أن يحيطها بسور مخافة إغتيال الأعداء لأنها بجملتها دار واحدة.
- أن ينقل إليها من أهل العلم والصنائع بقدر الحاجة لسكانها حتى يكتفوا ويستغنوا بهم عن الخروج إلى غيرها.

والواضح هنا أن دور السلطة مركزي وأساسي في التخطيط للمدينة وحمايتها وضمان إستمرار "المعاش" أو الإقتصاد فيها وهو تخطيط عمراني مادي وتخطيط إجتماعي وتخطيط أمني وتخطيط إقتصادي وتخطيط بيئي)، ولا يمكن أن نتصور المدينة دون وجود من ينظهما ويراعي مصالح سكانها، وقد أثبت التاريخ أن كل مدينة تفقد سلطاتها تتراجع وتندثر وتكون عرضة لمطامع الأعداء ويهجرها أهلها ولعل هذا ضد مبدأ العمران على الإطلاق.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادئ لتخطيط المدينة العربية/الإسلامية (2)

دعونا الآن نتتبع رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للعمران ولتخطيط عاصمته الأولى التي هاجر إليها فوصل قباء يوم الأثنين 8 من شهر ربيع الأول سنة 14 من النبوة (السنة الأولى من الهجرة) 20 سبتمبر 622م. وقد جلس الرسول في قباء 4 أيام واسس مسجد قباء الذي نزلت فيه الآية (5) من سورة التوبة "لمسجد أسس على التقوى....الآية". والدرس الأول الذي يمكن أن نستخلصه هنا أن من أو واجبات الحاكم "السلطة" هو بناء المسجد، فحوله تتأسس البيئة العمرانية المسلمة ومنه يبدأ العمران وهو واجب السلطة. 

وقد ركب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ناقته القصواء وأردف أبو بكر الصديق معه بعد أن أرسل إلى أخواله بني النجار وجاؤه للذهاب معهم إلى منازلهم وأدركته صلاة الجمعة في الطريق فصلى بهم الجمعة في المكان المسمى اليوم "مسجد الجمعة" (وقد أستقبل بيت المقدس) وعقب صلاة الجمعة دخل المدينة. وكما هو معروف أن الإسلام دين حضري يدعو إلى التمدن وإلى الإجتماع وإلى بناء مجتمع مستقر نشط إقتصاديا وتأتي صلاة الجمعة كأحد الشواهد الأساسية على أهمية "التنظيم" الذي يجب أن تقوم به "السلطة" لبناء المجتمع المتمدن. 

وعندما وصل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ترك ناقته وكان الأنصار يدعون للنزول عندهم فقال لهم أنها مأمورة حتى وصلت إلي بيت ابي أيوب الإنصاري فبركت فقال الرسول "هذا أنشاء الله المنزل" وكان ذلك يوم الجمعة 12 ربيع الأول من السنة الأولى للهجرة/ 24 سبتمبر 622م. وقد بدا الرسول ببناء مسجده ومنزله في موقع بروك الناقة (وكان مربدا لتجفيف التمور يملكه يتيمين من بني النجار وقد أشتراه الرسول منهما بعشرة دنانير ذهبا دفعها أبو بكر الصديق من ماله، بعد أن قال يابني النجار ثامنوني (أي ساومني في ثمن المربد) فقالوا لا نطلب إلا إلى الله). ولنتوقف عند هذا المبدأ التنظيمي الذي قدمه لنا الرسول وهو يمثل السلطة هنا، فقد اشترى أرض المسجد بعد أن طلب ممن يملك الأرض أن يحدد السعو، فالسلطة في الاسلام لم تكن في يوم تسلطا واغتصابا ولا أكل مال الناس بالباطل بل أنها سلطة "حكيمة" منفتحة على الناس ولا تخرج عن رضاهم كما فعل عمر بن الخطاب عندما أراد توسعة مسجد الرسول وكان منزل العباس بن عبدالمطلب، عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ملاصقا لجدار المسجد الجنوبي، وقد أمتنع عن بيعه أو التصدق به، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقطعه اياه، ودعا له فيه بالخير والبركة. 

وقد ذكر محمد بن سعد أبن سعد (توفى 230هـ) في الطبقات الكبرى، عن سالم بن النظر قال: لما كثر المسلمون في عهد عمر وضاق بهم المسجد، فاشترى عمر ما حول المسجد من الدور إلا دار العباس بن عبدالمطلب وحجر أمهات المؤمنين، فقال عمر يا أبا الفضل، إن مسجد المسلمين قد ضاق بهم، وقد ابتعت ما حوله من المنازل نوسع به على المسلمين في مسجدهم إلا دارك وحجر أمهات المؤمنين، فأما حجرات أمهات المؤمنين فلا سبيل إليها، وأما دارك فبعنيها بما شئت من بيت مال المسلمين أوسع بها مسجدهم، فقال العباس: ما كنت لأفعل. لكن العباس بعد أن تيقن من سكوت عمر عن منزله جاء إليه وقال: أما وقد سكت عن منزلي فالآن أتصدق به على المسلمين أوسع عليهم في مسجدهم. 

ومما يؤيد هذا المبدأ هو أنه لما رغب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توسعة المسجد أرد شراء أرض مجاورة لضمها في المسجد، يقول نور الدين علي بن أحمد السمهودي (توفى 911ه/1506م) في كتابه "وفاء الوفاء بأخبار دار المصطفى" أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لصاحب الأرض التي زيدت في المسجد (وكان صاحبها من الأنصار) "لك بها بيت في الجنة" قال: لا، فجاء عثمان بن عفان فقال له: لك بها عشرة ألآف درهم فاشتراها منه، ثم جاء عثمان إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يارسول الله أشتر مني البقعة التي اشتريتها من الأنصاري، فاشتراها منه ببيت في الجنة. فقال عثمان، أني اشتريتها بعشرة آلاف درهم فوضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبنة، ثم جاء عثمان فوضع لبنة، ثم قال للناس (ضعوا) فوضعوا. 

نتعلم من هذا الدرس العظيم أولا أن على الحاكم القيام بتنظيم المدينة ومتابعة شؤون عمرانهم أما الدرس الثاني فهو أن "السلطة" لا يحق لها فرض رؤيتها على ما يملكه الناس إلا برضاهم، فلا يوجد هناك أعظم هدفا من توسعة مسجد الرسول لكن هذا لم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجبر الإنصار على التنازل عن أرضه، ولم يجعل عمر وهو خليفة المسلمين من فرض رغبته في التوسعة على العباس عندما رفض بيع منزله لبيت مال المسلمين ومن أجل توسعة مسجد المسلمين. هذا الدرس المهم يعلمنا كثيرا معنى السلطة في الاسلام فهي سلطة نابعة من شرع الله لحفظ حقوق عباد الله. 

يتبع......


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادئ لتخطيط المدينة العربية/الإسلامية (3)

أما الدرس الثالث فهو (الإستعانة بالخبرات والمهارات المتميزة والبحث عنها بشتى الوسائل كجزء من عملية التخطيط العمراني، بالاضافة لفتح باب الإجتهاد والمشاركة العامة في إتخاذ القرار) ويمكن فهم هذا المبدأ من عملية بناء مسجد الرسول ومشاركة الرسول في بناءه مع أصحابه، فالحاكم (حتى وأن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) هو جزء من الرعية يعيش ما يعيشون ويتألم مما يتألمون. فكان الرسول يقول وه ينقل اللبن:

اللهم إن الأجر أجر الآخرة فأرحم الأنصار والمهاجرة.

وقد طلب الرسول من الجميع المشاركة في بناء المسجد حتى لايكون لأحد فضل التفرد في البناء وتملك الأرض. وقد أستعان بذوي الخبرة في البناء فاستعان برجل من حضرموت، وكان يحسن عجن الطين وبرجل من اليمامة (وسط الجزيرة العربية أو ما يعرف بنجد) يقال له طلق بن علي التميمي الحنفي، الذي كان يتقن عمل اللبن، وكان يقول عن نفسه: "فأخذت المسحاة أخلط الطين والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينظر إلي ويقول: "أن هذا الحنفي لصاحب طين". 

فالسلطة لها الحق بل من الواجب عليها أن تبحث عن المتخصصين وعن الخبرات التي يمكن أن تقوم بالعمل على خير وجه خصوصا في مجال العمران، وقد مارس ذلك رسول الأمة منذ بداية تأسي الدولة الإسلامية وأثناء بناء المسجد الذي كان يمثل قاعدة الحكم. في اعتقادي أن دور السلطة هنا مركزي ولا يمكن الاعتماد على الاجتهادات الفردية التي قد تؤدي إلى ضياع مقدرات الأمة. 

كما أن قيام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بتخطيط وتصميم المسجد والمشاركة في بناءة يقدم لنا مثالا آخر عن الدور الذي يجب أن يقوم به من يتولى أمر المسلمين، فمن واجباته البحث عن الأفظل والمناسب (سواء على المستوى الفراغي أو على المستوى التقني) حتى أن ابو داود روى في سننه عن ابي الوليد قال: سألت أبن عمر عن الحصباء الذي في المسجد فقال: مطرنا ذات ليلة، فأصبحت الأرض مبتلة، فجعل الرجل يأتي بالحصباء في ثوبه ويبسطه تحته، فلما قضى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة قال: ما أحسن هذا. الأمر الذي يؤكد هنا أن الاجتهاد لا يتعارض مع السلطة (فأمرهم شورى بينهم) وكلنا يعلم مشورة سلمان الفارسي للرسول بحفر الخندق، وعندما أجتهد المسلمون في عهد الرسول وأتو بالحصباء وفرشوها على أرضية المسجد لتفادي البلل أستحسن ذلك الرسول. وهذا يدل على أهمية "التوافق" بين السلطة وبين الناس، فما يجب على السلطة فعله هو تشجيع كل عمل يفيد الناس، لكنها يجب أن تكون حازمة عندما يتجاوز البعض حدود النظام وحدود الإجتهاد. 

يتبع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

قراءة في كتب فقه العمران ومراجعة (عمارة الأرض) – الحلقة السادسة​ 

منهجية انتزاع النصوص "خارج" أطرها اللفظية ومحتوياتها الظرفية ودلالاتها "الزمكانية"!​ 

د. وليد أحمد السيد​ 

معماري وأكاديمي - لندن​ 
[email protected]​ 


- 1 -​ 

ضمن إطار مشروع فكري قادم لنا بإعادة قراءة تناقضات وإشكاليات "عمارة"المدينة العربية ضد "مدينة" العمارة العربية, شرعنا بمراجعة بعضا من أسس الخطاب المعماري العربي المعاصر السائدة في الفكرين النظري والتطبيقي. وعكفنا, بحسب أبسط قواعد البحث العلمي, على مراجعة بعض الكتابات النظرية ومنها كتاب بسيم حكيم والذي أعدنا قراءته في مراجعة سابقة لنا, ثم عرّجنا على كتاب آخر هو كتاب (عمارة الأرض في الإسلام). وبرغم انتهائنا من قراءة الكتاب الأول في مساحات ثلاث فقط, إلا أننا بدأنا نغرق وللأسف في المزيد من القراءات النقدية في الكتاب الثاني لأسباب منها أن صاحب عمارة الأرض أبى إلا أن يرد علينا بما أسماه "نقض النقد" وبعد انطلاقة حلقة واحدة فقط لسلسلة قد تمتد لدزينة أو اثنتين, فزودنا للأسف بنص إضافي حفل بمغالطات فكرية جديدة, يصل لما يقارب أربعين صفحة, بما يضعنا أمام قراءة أخرى جديدة ممتدة لا بد من مراجعتها. وندعو العلي القدير ألا يزودنا صاحب الكتاب بردود متسرعة جديدة, رغم حقه المشروع, بما سيمدد قراءتنا أكثر مما نرجو كي نغادر هذه المحطة ونمضي لنترك أفكارنا لمن بعدنا. وقبل أن نتابع قراءتنا لنص الكتاب, بادرنا صاحبه بما يسميه "نقضا" لنقدنا, وجدنا به متناقضات ومغالطات فكرية في النص جديدة وتضاف لغيرها, وجدنا ضرورة الوقوف عندها في مساحة مستقلة هنا, وهي متعلقة بمسألة "إخراج النصوص" عن سياقها وسوقها للعامة من القراء باسم النظرية العلمية وباسم المراجعة الأكاديمية لنظريات قائمة بهدف تشتيت انتباه القارئ العادي. لكننا وجدنا في نقد "النقض" فائدة للقراء وندرجها هنا.

في "نقضه" لنقدنا يكتب : _"ولقد أطلق العلماء على هذه العقيدة العلمية إسم مذهب الملاحظة والرصد (__observation__). وهذه المدرسة أو العقيدة العلمية لا تزال وللأسف منتشرة بين الكثير من العلماء حتى اليوم (والظاهر أن ناقدنا منهم)."_– ويقصد "بناقدنا" كاتب هذه السطور

وتعالوا أيها القراء الأكارم إلى كلمة سواء بيننا نجلس على طاولة العقل والمنطق لتفنيد هذه المغالطات باسم العلم وباسم علماء الطبيعة والذين يحلو "للناقض" الإستشهاد بهم وكأن بقية البشر لم يخلق الله تعالى لهم عقولا يفكرون بها أو أفئدة يعون بها. ولنسأل الناقض بعض الأسئلة البدهية التي لا تخفى حتى على جاهل: ماذا يفعل العالم في المرصد الفلكي خلف التلسكوب؟ هل يقرأ الصحيفة أم يحل الكلمات المتقاطعة بها؟ ماذا يفعل الكيميائي خلف الميكروسكوب؟ هل يشرب فنجانا من القهوة؟ ماذا فعل العالم نيوتن حين قدم لنا نظرية علمية قلبت موازين العلم والعقل إلى يومنا هذا حين سقطت عليه تفاحة؟ هل غسلها واكتفى بأكلها؟ ماذا فعل علماء الطبيعة والفلك والكيمياء والفيزياء والرياضيات والبيولوجيا والطب والهندسة والإقتصاد وكل العلوم التطبيقية والبحتة منذ العصر الحجري وحتى اليوم في معاهد ومختبرات العلم في أوروبا المتقدمة وأمريكا؟ ماذا يفعل هؤلاء في مختبراتهم؟ هل يمسكون بفاجين قراءة الطالع أم يدورون حول "بلورات سحرية" للتنجيم والفتح بالغيب؟ ألا "يرصد" هؤلاء مشاهدات طبيعية وعلمية مئات وملايين المرات قبل أن يخرجوا لنا بفتوحات علمية تغير وجه العلم والعالم كل دقيقة وكل ثانية؟ ألا يحبو العلم والفكرة العلمية وتتخلق من رحم "مشاهدة" يلتقطها عالم و"يرصدها" دوريا لملاحظة "انسجام" تكرارها وأية ملاحظة "غير طبيعية" تخالف هذا الإنسجام ثم وضع "فرضية" (وليس نظرية كما يشير "الناقض" خطأ نقلا عن بوبر في الصفحة 4 من نقضه "المزعوم) وبعد وضع هذه "الفرضية" يعود للمشاهدة والرصد واختبار صحته ثم يستعين بجملة من الفرضيات الأخرى وبعض النظريات السائدة قبل أن يصل لفتح علمي قد "ينقض" نظريات قائمة ويبطلها! 

ولنقرأ معا مدى الخلط في المفاهيم الذي قدمه الناقض في متعلقات "الفرضيات" و"النظرية" ثم "القانون", والتي تدل على تشوش الأفكار أولا وتدل على أن استشهاد الناقض بأفكار نظرية قادت لحالة (amnesia) بين الفكرة السابقة واللاحقة, لنقرأ معا هذه العبارة المقتبسه من "نقض النقد" في الصفحة الخامسة:

_"أن البحث عن القوانين الطبيعية هو المحور الأهم للعلماء, وبرغم أن أفكار فرانسيس بيكون قد تطورت كثيرا على يد الكثير من العلماء, إلا أن روحها لا زالت هي المسيطرة وهي كالآتي: إن مهمة العالم هو الرصد الحريص والقياس الدقيق للتجارب ونتائجها في المنطقة الواقعة على الحد الفاصل بين ما هو معلوم وما هو مجهول. ثم من هذه التجارب يدون الباحث النتائج التي توصل إليها, فإن ظهرت نفس النتائج أو نتائج مشابه (!!!) مع باحثين آخرين, وإن كانت هذه النتائج ذات مضمون يعتد به, عندها ستظهر ملامح عامة لفرضية جديدة, وبهذا تتراكم الفرضيات لتظهر في عبارة علمية تحقق جميع الحقائق العلمية المعروفة. عندها سيقوم العالم أو العلماء بالتأكد من صحة هذه الجملة أو العبارة العلمية من خلال المزيد من الادلة أو التجرب, فإن ثبتت صحة الجملة الفرضية فعندها يقال أن هناك قانونا طبيعيا جديدا قد تمت إضافته للقوانين السابقة, وبهذا يكون العلماء قد دفعوا عالم الجهل للخلف. ولقد عرفت هذه الطريقة بالإستقراء (__induction__) أو ما هو معروف بالنظرية التقليدية للبحث العلمي. أي أن الرصد أو الإستقراء هو وسيلة لإضفاء الحقائق التي تتراكم ليزداد العلم على حساب نقصان الجهل:"_

نعتقد أنه لو قدر لفرانسيس بيكون أن يخرج من قبره ويقرأ هذه العبارة السابقة المترجمة عنه لانقلب فورا وعاد لعالم البرزخ! فناقلها, وبترجمة رديئة, وللأسف يعتقد أنه يخاطب مجتمعا من الجهلة أو من التلاميذ الذين لا يحسنون التفكير أو مساءلة ما يطرح عليهم. فبداية هذه الجملة تناقض ما طرحه "الناقض قبل صفحة واحدة فقط" نقلا عن بيكون وفي الفقرة السابقة تماما. وفضلا عن ذلك فالإستقراء مفهوم يعني "قياس اللاحق على السابق نظرا لتكراره قياسا بدهيا أثبت خطأه بوبر" وليس كما يقول صاحب "النقض" في جملته أعلاه على أنه (_ ما هو معروف بالنظرية التقليدية للبحث العلمي. أي أن الرصد أو الإستقراء هو وسيلة لإضفاء الحقائق التي تتراكم ليزداد العلم على حساب نقصان الجهل_) هذا هراء – ويبدو أنه ترجمة رديئة عامة لنص تم إقحامه في مقدمة سردية لا علاقة لها أصلا بنقدنا لعمارة الأرض! ولنقرأ معا في الصفحة الرابعة ما كتبه "الناقض":

_"أي أن هناك توجه!!! [توجها] آخر غير الذي دعى _(!!!) [دعا لأن مضارعها يدعو وليس يدعي]_ إليه بيكون وغير الذي يعتقده ناقد كتاب عمارة الأرض, توجه لا يعتمد على الرصد, بل على وضع النظريات التي يتم التأكد من صحتها بعد وضع النظرية, وهذا التوجه هو الذي أثاره كارل بوبر"._ 

ملاحظة هامشية من كاتب هذه السطور– رجاء ملاحظة أخطاء إملائية وقواعدية لغوية متكررة في النص والذي نشير له بعلامات استفهام. فكلمة "دعا" تكتب هكذا بالألف الممدودة وليس المقصورة. ويمكن تمييز الألف "الممدودة" من المقصورة" في أي فعل "ماضي" لمن لا يتقن اللغة العربية جيدا برده إلى حالة "المضارع" إن أشكلت معرفة التهجئة الصحيحة, فإن قلبت الألف "واواً" في المضارع فمعنى ذلك أن الألف في الفعل الماضي يجب أن تكون ألفا ممدودة, وإن قلبت الألف في الفعل الماضي "ياءً" في صيغة المضارع فمعنى ذلك أن فعلها الماضي يحتوي على ألف مقصورة".

ثم يناقض الكاتب نفسه بعد لف ودوران بضرورة تنقية النفس من "معتقداتها وديانتها" قبل أن يرصد؟؟؟ يكتب:" _فكل ما على الباحث فعله إذا هو ملاحظة الأشياء أو رصدها بصبر لفهمها وتدوين ملاحظاته بدقة وعناية دون الإكتراث لتراثه وخلفياته (!!!) أي أن الملاحظات والمشاهدات تأتي أولا وتوثق ثم توضع النظريات لتفسيرها. أي أن ما يقوله بيكون باختصار: الرصد الخالص النقي هو الصالح, أما التأملات والنظريات فهي غير ذلك, فالقناعات أو المعتقدات السابقة على الملاحظة (كالأديان مثلا) لا بد وأن تؤدي لسوء قراءة الطبيعة (!!!)_ 

ثم يوقع الكاتب نفسه في مصيدة نصبها لنفسه بنفسه بعد كل هذا اللف والدوران في الصفحة الرابعة من "نقضه المزعوم" فيقول:

_" أي أن هناك توجه آخر غير الذي دعى إليه بيكون وغير الذي يعتقده ناقد كتاب عمارة الأرض (يعني كاتب هذه السطور), توجه لا يعتمد على الرصد, بل على وضع النظريات التي يتم التأكد من صحتها بعد وضع النظرية وهذا التوجه هو الذي أثاره كارل بوبر وجعل منه نظرية في علم تطور العلوم والذي يعتبر من أقوى النظريات المعاصرة إن لم يكن أقواها على الإطلاق كما يقول البعض". _

وليتأمل معنا القارئ هذه المصيدة المحكمة التي أوقع صاحب عمارة الأرض نفسه بها. فمنهجية الرصد (والتي نسبها لنا زعما ووهما) كانت هي ما قام به هو نفسه في الفصل الأول من كتابه عمارة الأرض حين "رصد" بالكاميرا صورة العامل المهمل بالخرطوم ذي القطر الكبير. وهو نفسه من "رصد" الكرسي الملقى في الشمس. وذلك قبل أن يضع أي فرضية وأي نظرية وإنما بدأ بناء النماذج الإذعانية الفصل اللاحق وبعد أن بنى مداخلته كما كررنا مرارا وتكرارا "بناء على مشاهدات مبعثرة وحالات فردية وشاذة لا تشكل ظاهرة متكررة ولا يمكن البناء عليها علميا لأنها أخذت خارج سياقها ومحتواها الضمني الذي يجعل قراءتها والقياس عليها موضوعيا. هل هذه الجملة السابقة واضحة رجاء. الكاتب برده علينا فسر الماء بعد جهد بالماء, ولجأ لأسلوب المراوغة واللف والدوران بالعودة لنظريات وتاريخ نشأتها وتطورها بعيدا عن بيت القصيد والفكرة التي نقدها بها منهجيته التي اتبعها هو نفسه "في رصد (ونضع مائة خط تحت كلمة رصد) مشاهدات فردية مبعثرة, نحاول ايصال رسالة له بأنه إن اعتمادها كمنهجية علمية يمكن قبولها فلا بد من ملاحظة تكرارها بنسبة تجعل منها أكثرمن حالات فردية معزولة وشاذة. والنسبة المئوية التي ذكرناها ما هي إلا محاولة لتقريب الفكرة لأولي الألباب. لكن القراءة السطحية توقفت عند الأرقام والنسب المئوية بعيدا عن مضمون الفكرة التي نرمي لها.

أما استشهاده بكلام بيكون فخطير جدا ولم يحدد صاحب عمارة الأرض موقفه منه لأنه يناقض فكرة "تصالح العلم والدين". فالهراء الذي ينقله عن بيكون بضرورة تنقية النفس من "معتقداتها وديانتها" قبل أن يرصد هو كلام خطير يتصادم مع الدين؟؟؟ يكتب في الصفحة الرابعة من "نقض النقد":
" _فكل ما على الباحث فعله إذا هو ملاحظة الأشياء أو رصدها بصبر لفهما وتدوين ملاحظاته بدقة وعناية دون الإكتراث لتراثه وخلفياته (!!!) أي أن الملاحظات والمشاهدات تأتي أولا وتوثق ثم توضع النظريات لتفسيرها. أي أن ما يقوله بيكون باختصار: الرصد الخالص النقي هو الصالح, أما التأملات والنظريات فهي غير ذلك, فالقناعات أو المعتقدات السابقة على الملاحظة (كالأديان مثلا) لا بد وأن تؤدي لسوء قراءة الطبيعة (!!!)_ 

هذا الهراء هو كلام "إلحادي" بامتياز, ينفي وحدة العلم والدين فضلا عن أنه غير ممكن تحقيقه حتى لعلماني ملحد - ليس له معتقد أرضي ولا غيبي - يقرأ الطبيعة. فلا نفهم كيف يمكن للعالم أو أي فرد في هذا الكون أن "يرصد" دون الإكتراث لتراثه وخلفياته؟؟ ولا ندري هل هي هرطقة علمية أم هي فتوحات سحر وشعوذة؟ كيف يخلع "الراصد" تراثه وخلفياته؟ هل مثلا عندما قام صاحب عمارة الأرض "برصد" مشاهدة العامل المهمل سافر مثلا بعدها لجبال الألب أو التبت واعتكف في صومعة "الدالاي لاما" ومارس "اليوجا" وطهر عقله من معتقداته, ثم عاد بعدها "ورصد" الكرسي المهمل الملقى في الشمس, ثم رجع بعدها للصومعة واعتكف ومارس "اليوجا" مجددا قبل أن يعود "ليرصد" مجددا مشاهدة جديدة وهلم جرا بين مد وجزر على الطريق من الصومعة إلى ميدان "الرصد"! كيف تكتب لنا, هدانا الله وإياكم إلى سواء السبيل, نقلا عن بيكون أن الرصد الخالص النقي هو الصالح, وأما التأملات والنظريات فهي غير ذلك وأن القناعات أو المعتقدات السابقة على الملاحظة (كالأديان) لا بد وأن تؤدي لسوء قراءة الطبيعة؟؟ وكيف ينقل لنا صاحب عمارة الأرض مثل هذا النص وهو من أشبعنا ورعا وتدينا وإقحاما لدور الشريعة في العمران, وهذا النص ينفي تصالح الدين مع العلم؟ ألم يقرأه قبل أن ينقله لنا؟ وإن كان يؤمن بعكسه فلماذا لم يشرح النص ويبين موقفه الصريح منه كيلا يلبس على الناس دينهم وعلمهم؟ أم هل كان نقل النص على مبدأ "قص ولصق" دون تدبر ووعي لخطورة ما يحويه النص على لسان بيكون؟ كيف يؤدي الدين لسوء قراءة الطبيعة يا بيكون ويا صاحب عمارة الأرض؟ أليس الذي أوجد الطبيعة هو من شرع الدين؟ أليس من برأ وخلق وصور وهدى هو سبحانه من شرع الشريعة التي تحاول إقحامها في علم إنساني متخصص تجتهد لقولبته في نموذج جامد ونقله عبر التاريخ لتسقطه على عالم ومكان وزمان دائم التغير والتحول؟ رد علينا يا رحمك الله!

وفي رده علينا بمنتهى العجرفة والكبر وغمط الحق والعلم والناس, متناسيا حديثا شريفا عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه مسلم أن النبي قال:"لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر. قال رجل: إن الرجل يحب أن يكون ثوبه حسنا ونعله حسنة. قال: إن الله جميل يحب الجمال. الكبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس".﻿ولنقرأ معا هذا النص المقتبس من رد "الناقض" علينا والذي لم يبخل به علينا من غمط للعلم وللناس من قراءتنا الأولى للنص رغم ما يحاول استعمال أسلوب "التورية" في النص تحت غطاء الكياسة والوداعة اللفظية والخلقية, يكتب صاحب النقض:​_" أنظر للأبحاث من حولك وبالذات تلك التي تبحث في الثقافة أو الحداثة أو الأصالة وما شابه, فستلحظ أنها سردية, أو في أحسن الأحوال وصفية نقدية, إلا أنها لا تدفع عجلة العلم, بل قد تكون ملائمة لطلاب العلم المبتدئين لتلمس الطريق. وكذلك الكثير من أبحاث الدكتوراة والتي لا تستطيع الخروج عن نهج مشرف البحث لنيل الدرجة والتي وكأن باحثوها يعيدون غلي الماء لإثبات أنه يغلي في درجة مئة عند سطح البحر إلا أنه يغلي هذه المرة في الأردن أو اليمن وليس في لندن أو باريس"._

ودعونا نجلب هذه الجملة من دوائر الظلام المعتمة التي تغلف النص المقتبس لنناقشها بإسهاب تحت الشمس. فالكاتب, وعلى استحياء وبالورع الذي يتقاطر من النص وصاحبه, يتجنب الكلام المباشر عن أطروحتي الماجستير والدكتوراة لكاتب هذه السطور وعنوانها موضوع فلسفي متجدد تبحث في مسألة (التراث والحداثة) والمواقف بينها معماريا وفلسفيا, وهي مسألة لا يستطيع أن يدرك السطحيون أنها تدخل في كافة مناحي الحياة وليست العمارة فقط, ويصطدم بها الأفراد والجماعات والأمم والدول والشعوب المتخلفة والمتقدمة سواء بسواء, وهي مسألة مفصلية لا تقف عند حقبة ما وإن وقفت مؤسسة "الآغاخان" عن طرحها منذ عقدين. ومن المفارقة والعجب أن رسالة الماجستير لكاتب هذه السطور, والتي يصفها "ومن بعيد" وبأنها "سردية وصفية" والتي كما يزعم أنني "اثبتت فيها درجة غليان الماء بالأردن على حد تعبيره" والتي كانت بوقتها قبل 15 عاما متقدمة عن مثيلاتها وبشهادة أكاديميين في طرقها لموضوع فلسفي في بداية التسعينيات فيما حفلت أطروحات أخرى في نفس الفترة "بوصف" ونسخ "وقص ولصق" من نصوص كتب فقه العمران ونصوصا شرعية مقتبسة من مصادر أصلية نقلا عن كتاب (عمارة الأرض) وهي سرقة علمية وإعادة إنتاج نصوص بطريقة مشوهة ومكررة– وفيما حازت الأولى قبول واستحسان لجنة التحكيم كادت الأخيرة أن تمنى بالرسوب لولا "خديعة ومكر ودهاء". ولعلي أتفق معه تماما في أنني "طالب علم مبتدئ أتلمس الطريق", وأنا كذلك وسأظل كذلك ولا أدعي غير ذلك وسأحيا وأموت طالب علم مبتدئ ولن أجاوز ذلك! فمن قال قد علمت فقد جهل! ولم أسع مطلقا لنشر الأطروحة ولم أتعجل في ذلك لعلمي أن أي بحث وأية درجة أكاديمية ما هي إلا مفتاح "ودرجة" فقط على طريق مزيد من العلم والتعلم. ولم أقم بالمسارعة لنشر أطروحتي في كتاب بعد سنة بعد التخرج طلبا للشهرة ثم أنام بعدها لعقدين وكأنني أتيت بما لم تأت به "الأوائل" وأن كتابي مقدسا وكأنه قرآن منزل (لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ ۖ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ (42)) ولا يقبل حتى بعد عشرين عاما أن يتطرق إليه أحد بالنقد نظرا لهالة القداسة التي تحيط بالكتاب وصاحبه ومن حوله من كهنة وسدنة!

ومما يجب أن نجره من ناصيته من أحداث وتاريخ ونضعه تحت الشمس للقراء, أنني وفي إطار سعيي الدؤوب لطلب المشورة والمناقشة مع من يفهم "ومن يفهم أكثر" خاطبت خلال ترحالي وعملي مع راسم بدران عشرات الأكاديميين في مصر ومنهم الأستاذ بهاء الدين البكري أحسن الله إليه وأشار علي بمنهج فلسفي ومراجع علمية كثيرة أفادت البحث, والدكتور عبد الحليم ابراهيم اثناء عملي على تطوير مشروع شمال الجمالية بالقاهرة, وتصادف حضور متكرر لصاحب عمارة الأرض والإقامة بفندق قريب من بيتنا بعمان وخلال لقاء عابر طوته الأيام نقض منهجيته بنفسه, دون أن يدري, قبل عقد ونصف حين أشار في مداخلة خاصة و"هامشية" بأهمية تطبيق منهجيته بفرض "نماذج" مجردة على موضوع فلسفي فأشار "ناصحا" بضرورة "تقنين" وتحجير الأفكار النظرية الفلسفية وبناء قوالب فكرية نظرية "جامدة" كما فعل في عمارة الأرض. والطريف أن هذه المنهجية "الساذجة فكريا" لمن يفهم قواعد البحث العلمي الأساسية تكون عرضة لأن تنقض البحث جملة وتفصيلا مع أول هزة فكرية. فالمواضيع الفلسفية الفكرية والمفاهيم الإجتماعية والفلسفية حارت فيها عقول الفلاسفة والمفكرين ومنهم من قضى حياة كاملة وكتب مؤلفات موسوعية ولم يخرج بنتيجة بل جاء بعدهم آخرون نقضوا هذا المصطلحات والمفاهيم بجرة قلم. وعلى حد تعبير أحد الفلاسفة:" فيمكن للباحث أن يقضي حياة كاملة في بحث مفهوم ومحاولة تعريف كنه فكرة فلسفية وبخاصة في المفهيم الجدلية الفلسفية ولا يعالج أبعد من السطح"! والخطورة في هذه المنهجية تكمن في أن الباحث سيحاول وبالضرورة تبني آراء فيها اجتهادات ومختلف عليها لبناء "نموذج" فكري فلسفي وإطار مرجعي جامد للقياس عليه. وبكلمات أخرى فمحاولة بناء منهجية أو "مسطرة" كما يعتقد صاحب عمارة الأرض لتأطير البحث ضمنها سيكون فيها قصور وخلل, وما بني على منهجية "مثيرة للجدل" وهشة يسهل نقضه بالضرورة! وبكلمات أخرى لمن لم تسعفه كلماتنا السابقة, فلو أشار على أحدكم سابقا صاحب عمارة الأرض, بمنهجية تقضي ببناء "نماذج" مجردة تتصور من خلالها مفهوما واضحا للمدينة الإسلامية أو تعريفا "للأصالة" مثلا قبل أن تبني أطروحتك, فقل له هل يمكنك أن تدافع عن هذه المنهجية بالحجة والمنطق العلمي أم بالدهاء والمكر "والخديعة" كما شهدت وقائع حادثة "تاريخية ما"؟ ولذلك يظن "الناقض" واهما أن إعادة طرح موضوع فلسفي مرارا وتكرارا وبمنهجيات وذهنية متفتحة أكثر وأكثر وتحت إشراف فلاسفة ومنظرين بوزن "بيل هيلير" وبمرور الخبرة والزمن والحصيلة الفكرية للباحث هي عملية "غلي جديدة للماء في لندن" اعتقادا منه بأن استعمال منهجيات أكثر تطورا ستقود لعملية غلي جديدة للماء– واستعمل للتضليل والمراوغة كلمتي "اليمن" و"باريس"! وهي فكرة تعكس نظرة لا موضوعية في أهمية العمل على أبحاث بشكل متواصل وتراكمي. يا للسطحية! ويؤسفنا أن نرد بهذه الكلمات "غير الوادعة" لكن التجني والتهجم قادنا مكرهين لذلك.

كما يكتب في موضع آخر متناقضا مع ما طرحه سابقا في منهجيات البحث العلمي دون أن يبدي موقفا منها بل يسردها نقلا عن الفلاسفة وعلى القارئ ان يختار من بينها:

_"وبرغم التأكيد على أن للنظرية حدودا, إلا أن مفهومية بعض النقاد لم تتسع لهذه النقطة الجوهرية, أن أن هذه النظرية بحاجة لنظريات أخرى تتبعها, فهي ليست إلا أول الطريق. وعلى هذا فإن النظرية المستحدثة كما يقول بوبر يجب أن تقدم حلا لمشكلة غير مفهومة من خلال النظريات المعاصرة. فإن كانت هذه المشكلة مما يجذب الباحث فإنه سيوفق في الغالب في إيجاد الحل. وبهذا نستطيع القول بأن هناك امتدادا طبيعيا للمعرفة, من نظرية لأخرى, حتى وإن ظهرت نظريات مستحدثة مختلفة تجاه نفس المشكلة, وتمكنت جميع هذه النظريات من تفسير الظواهر السابقة وأوجدت حلا لمشاكل جديدة, فلا بد وأن تحوي إحدى هذه النظريات معلومات أكثر دقة, وبهذا فهي الأكثر عرضة للنقد أو الدحض والأكثر أملا في دفع عجلة العلم للأمام, لأننا إن تمكنا من تخطئة النظرية فإن مجرد التخطئة يفتح آفاق العلماء أكثر فأكثر. إلا أن معظم العلماء المعاصرين لا يأخذون بهذا المسلك, ولكنهم يبحثون في أطر النظريات القائمة, ويبدؤون (!!!) [ويبدأون] بالمشاهدات والملاحظات كما يريد ناقد كتاب عمارة الأرض, وفي هذا وأد للعلم, كما يعتقد بوبر:"._

وفي محاولته للرد على نقدنا له بمتعلقات "النزعة الأنانية" للتملك والتي صبغت نص عمارة الأرض ودفعت بالكاتب لاقتياد القارئ للتسليم بنموذج "إذعاني متحد" يكرس هذه الأنانية, فقد عمد الناقض" لردود من الشريعة سنفند من خلالها سطحية الرد من جهة, ونفند أيضا مزاعم كاتب "في العمارة" يقرأ نصوصا دينية ويفسرها شخصيا لا استنادا لآراء علماء الشريعة كما سنفعل تاليا ولكن انطلاقا من اعتقاده الخاطئ بأن كتابه هو "كتاب في الشريعة" وليس في "العمران" وأنه, أي الناقض, هو شيخ متبحر في علوم الشريعة – رغم أنه يقر في "نقضه" أنه تدين في مرحلة متأخرة من دراسته, ولم يكن تدينه فطريا في مراحل العمر التأسيسية مثل الكثير من المسلمين ومنهم كاتب هذه السطور, يكتب:

_"إن محاولة رفض الغرائز الإنسانية مثل حب التملك بأنها ليست دائمة الوجود فهذه مسألة فيها نظر, فبلإمكان (!!!) فبالإمكان الرد على هذه المسألة من طريقين, الأول: إن كان القارئ مسلما فإن المسألة واضحه, فمن (أصدق من الله قيلا), ألم يقل الحق سبحانه وتعالى في سورة آل عمران (زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ۗ ذَٰلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ (14)). تدبر قوله (زين) أي إن نظرنا للقرآن نجد الكثير والكثير من الآيات التي تحض على الإنفاق, ..., فلماذا إذا (!!!) [إذن] هذه الكثرة للأيات التي تحث على الإنفاق؟ لأن الناس جبلوا على حب التملك_. [علاقة غريبة بين السبب والمسبب لا يوجد بها منطق إلا في ذهن الكاتب]_ والإنفاق ينقص المال (ظاهرا بالنسبة للمؤمنين) في الوقت الذي يسعى فيه عموم الناس للمزيد من المال والأرض والمقتنيات. ألم يقل صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه في الحديث الذي جاء في مسند الإمام أحمد (لو كان لابن آدم واد من ذهب التمس معه واديا آخر, ولن يملأ فمه إلا التراب, ثم يتوب الله على من تاب). أو ليست العقارات أموالا؟ فمن هذا الذي لا يحلم ببيت يملكه؟ وكيف يملكه إن لم يجتهد ويجمع المال؟ وإن ملكه, ألا يحاول الإمتداد رأسيا مثلا للتوسع؟ وهكذا فإن هذه الغريزة يصعب إنكارها. لهذا جاءت الشريعة بتحفيز الناس على الإنفاق كدفع الصدقات والزكاة وإلا لما حضت عليه إن كان الناس يفعلونه طواعية دون تحفيز.". ثم يتابع:" لقد فطر البشر على هذه الغريزة منذ الصغر. فقط لاحظ الأطفال وهم يلعبون كيف يختلفون على الألعاب فيما بينهم كل يشدها لنفسه,إلا أنها تهذب, فحتى لا تشتعل هذه الغريزة وتحيل المجتمعات إلى صراع دائم أتت الأديان لحفز الناس للحد منها من خلال التأثير في القيم وردع كل من تعدى وظلم." _

ولنلاحظ معا أيها القارئ كيف عاث "الناقض" في النصوص باجتهادات شخصية يمنة ويسرة, فاستشهد بالآية الكريمة من سورة آل عمران أعلاه وحسب, ولم يناقش معناها أو يجلب أي تفسير لمبناها وما تشير إليه كلماتها, وهو ما أشرنا إليه في نصوص عمارة الأرض بأنها نصوص انتقائية مبتورة منتزعة من سياقها ودلالاتها العامة والخاصة وتسير هائمة على وجهها زمانيا ومكانيا دون ربط منهجي أو مرجعي. ولكي نناقش "عدم الحجة" في نصه بالحجة دعونا نقرأ تفسير الآية الكريمة من "علماء" فقه وشريعة حقيقيين, وليس لمعماريين ينتسبون للشريعة, ونضع آرائهم على الطاولة.

(وسنقتبس مختصرا مفيدا ويمكن لمن شاء العودة لكامل النصوص)

يخبرنا إبن كثير في تفسيره ما هو آت:

يخبر تعالى عما زين للناس في هذه الحياة الدنيا من أنواع الملاذ من النساء والبنين فبدأ بالنساء لأن الفتنة بهن أشد كما ثبت في الصحيح أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء " فأما إذا كان القصد بهن الإعفاف وكثرة الأولاد فهذا مطلوب مرغوب فيه مندوب إليه كما وردت الأحاديث بالترغيب في التزويج والاستكثار منه وإن خير هذه الأمة من كان أكثرها نساء وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها المرأة الصالحة إن نظر إليها سرته وإن أمرها أطاعته وإن غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها وماله " وقوله في الحديث الآخر " حبب إلي النساء والطيب وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة " وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : لم يكن شيء أحب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النساء إلا الخيل وفي رواية : من الخيل إلا النساء . وحب البنين تارة يكون للتفاخر والزينة فهو داخل في هذا وتارة يكون لتكثير النسل وتكثير أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ممن يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له فهذا محمود ممدوح كما ثبت في الحديث " تزوجوا الودود الولود فإني مكاثر بكم الأمم يوم القيامة " وحب المال كذلك تارة يكون للفخر والخيلاء والتكبر على الضعفاء والتجبر على الفقراء فهذا مذموم وتارة يكون للنفقة في القربات وصلة الأرحام والقرابات ووجوه البر والطاعات فهذا ممدوح محمود شرعا . وقد اختلف المفسرون في مقدار القنطار على أقوال وحاصلها أنه المال الجزيل كما قاله الضحاك وغيره وقيل : ألف دينار وقيل ألف ومائتا دينار وقيل اثنا عشر ألفا وقيل أربعون ألفا وقيل ستون ألفا وقيل سبعون ألفا وقيل ثمانون ألفا وقيل غير ذلك,...," وحب الخيل على ثلاثة أقسام " تارة يكون ربطها أصحابها معدة لسبيل الله متى احتاجوا إليها غزوا عليها فهؤلاء يثابون وتارة تربط فخرا ونواء لأهل الإسلام فهذه على صاحبها وزر وتارة للتعفف واقتناء نسلها ولم ينس حق الله في رقابها فهذه لصاحبها ستر كما سيأتي الحديث بذلك إن شاء الله تعالى عند قوله تعالى " وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل " الآية : وأما المسومة فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : المسومة الراعية والمطهمة الحسان وكذا روي عن مجاهد وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير وعبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أبزى والسدي والربيع بن أنس وأبي سنان وغيرهم . وقال مكحول : المسومة الغرة والتحجيل وقيل غير ذلك,..., وقوله تعالى " والأنعام " يعني الإبل والبقر والغنم " والحرث " يعني الأرض المتخذة للغراس والزراعة,..., ثم قال تعالى " ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا " أي إنما هذا زهرة الحياة الدنيا وزينتها الفانية الزائلة " والله عنده حسن المآب " أي حسن المرجع والثواب . وقد قال ابن جرير : حدثنا ابن حميد حدثنا جرير عن عطاء عن أبي بكر بن حفص بن عمر بن سعد قال : قال عمر بن الخطاب لما نزلت " زين للناس حب الشهوات " قلت : الآن يا رب حين زينتها لنا فنزلت " قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم للذين اتقوا ".

ولاحظ من التفسير أنه ينظر لهذه المزينات بأنها متاع الحياة الدنيا ولاحظ تقليب ابن كثير لهذه المفاتن والمغريات على وجهين سلبي وإيجابي وليس إيجابي فقط كما يجتهد صاحب عمارة الأرض في تأكيده. ولاحظ أيضا نهاية تفسير ابن كثير وقول عمر بن خطاب الذي وافق الكثير من الآيات التي نزلت "موافقة" له, والآية الأخيرة التي بصريح المعنى والمبنى تدعو الناس للإنصراف عن هذه المتع الزائلة لما هو خير منها – لا كما يزعم صاحب عمارة الأرض بأنها نزعات إنسانية هدفها "زيادة الإنتاجية" وساق لنا هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة آل عمران لتأكيدها بسطحية قراءته لها. وتأمل نهاية الآية الكريمة التي تدعو للإنصراف عن هذه المتع الزائلة وعدم الجري لتحصيلها بقوله تعالى (ذَٰلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ (14)). والناقض أخذ وما يزال يأخذ النصوص مجزأة وخارج سياقها البنيوي واللفظي معا.

أما في تفسير الجلالين فنقرأ:

"زين للناس حب الشهوات" ما تشتهيه النفس وتدعو إليه زينها الله ابتلاء أو الشيطان "من النساء والبنين والقناطير" الأموال الكثيرة "المقنطرة" المجمعة "من الذهب والفضة والخيل المسومة" الحسان "والأنعام" أي الإبل والبقر والغنم "والحرث" الزرع "ذلك" المذكور "متاع الحياة الدنيا" يتمتع به فيها ثم يفنى "والله عنده حسن المآب" المرجع وهو الجنة فينبغي الرغبة فيه دون غيره .

ولاحظ "زُيّن" أنها تعود إما ابتلاء من الله عز وجل أو من تزيين الشيطان وسبل غوايته لبني آدم بمعنى أنها توضع عليها المجملات والإكسسوارات كي تبدو مغرية للنفوس الشرهة الأمارة بالسوء. وليست فطرية ومغرية ومطلوبة زيادة عن حدها الأساسي لذاتها. وانظر ماذا ختم "الجلالان" تفسيرهما أيضا ("ذلك" المذكور "متاع الحياة الدنيا" يتمتع به فيها ثم يفنى "والله عنده حسن المآب" المرجع وهو الجنة فينبغي الرغبة فيه دون غيره).

أما الطبري فتفسيره تفصيلي وطويل, وليعذرنا القارئ بجلبه مختصرا. وليقرأ القارئ الذم لجمع المال وهذه النزعات الإنسانية التي تخرج عن الحد وفيها ذم خاص لليهود في هذه الآية التي يستشهد بها صاحب عمارة الأرض علينا, وهم من أشد أصناف البشر في حب المال والشهوات. وفي هذا التفسير رد آخر على صاحب عمارة الإسلام ومنطقه الذي يؤسس فيه لشرعية هذه النزعات الأنانية باسم الدين والشريعة وبقراءته السطحية لنصوص القرآن. يكتب الطبري:

*القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة } يعني تعالى ذكره : زين للناس محبة ما يشتهون من النساء والبنين وسائر ما عد . وإنما أراد بذلك توبيخ اليهود الذين آثروا الدنيا وحب الرياسة فيها على اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد علمهم بصدقه . وكان الحسن يقول : من زينها ما أحد أشد لها ذما من خالقها. حدثني بذلك أحمد بن حازم : قال : ثنا أبو نعيم , قال : ثنا أبو الأشعث , عنه . 5266 - حدثنا ابن حميد , قال : ثنا جرير , عن عطاء , عن أبي بكر بن حفص بن عمر بن سعد , قال : قال عمر : لما نزل : { زين للناس حب الشهوات } قلت : الآن يا رب حين زينتها لنا ! فنزلت : { قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم للذين اتقوا عند ربهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار } . .. الآية . 3 15 وأما القناطير : فإنها جمع القنطار . واختلف أهل التأويل في مبلغ القنطار , فقال بعضهم : هو ألف ومائتا أوقية.,..., القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { والخيل المسومة } اختلف أهل التأويل في معنى المسومة , فقال بعضهم : هي الراعية.,..., القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { والأنعام والحرث } فالأنعام جمع نعم : وهي الأزواج الثمانية التي ذكرها في كتابه من الضأن والمعز والبقر والإبل . وأما الحرث : فهو الزرع . وتأويل الكلام : زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء ومن البنين , ومن كذا ومن كذا , ومن الأنعام والحرث.,...., القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا } يعني بقوله جل ثناؤه : ذلك جميع ما ذكر في هذه الآية من النساء والبنين , والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة , والخيل المسومة , والأنعام والحرث , فكنى بقوله " ذلك " عن جمعهن , وهذا يدل على أن " ذلك " يشتمل على الأشياء الكثيرة المختلفة المعاني , ويكنى به عن جميع ذلك . وأما قوله : { متاع الحياة الدنيا } فإنه خبر من الله عن أن ذلك كله مما يستمتع به في الدنيا أهلها أحياء , فيتبلغون به فيها , ويجعلونه وصلة في معايشهم , وسببا لقضاء شهواتهم , التي زين لهم حبها , في عاجل دنياهم , دون أن يكون عدة لمعادهم , وقربة لهم إلى ربهم , إلا ما أسلك في سبيله , وأنفق منه فيما أمر به.*

*وأما قوله : { والله عنده حسن المآب } فإنه يعني بذلك جل ثناؤه : وعند الله حسن المآب , يعني حسن المرجع. كما : 5304 - حدثني موسى , قال : ثنا عمرو , قال : ثنا أسباط , عن السدي : { والله عنده حسن المآب } يقول : حسن المنقلب , وهي الجنة . وهو مصدر على مثال مفعل , من قول القائل : آب الرجل إلينا : إذا رجع , فهو يئوب إيابا وأوبة وأيبة ومآبا,...., فإن قال قائل : وكيف قيل : { والله عنده حسن المآب } وقد علمت ما عنده يومئذ من أليم العذاب وشديد العقاب ؟ قيل : إن ذلك معني به خاص من الناس , ومعنى ذلك : والله عنده حسن المآب للذين اتقوا ربهم , وقد أنبأنا عن ذلك في هذه الآية التي تليها . فإن قال : وما حسن المآب ؟ قيل : هو ما وصفه به جل ثناؤه , وهو المرجع إلى جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار مخلدا فيها , وإلى أزواج مطهرة ورضوان من الله.*​أما القرطبي فيدور تفسيره في فلك تفسير الطبري وسنجلبه أيضا هنا رغم طوله. وانظر يا صاحب عمارة الأرض ما يختم به القرطبي تفسيره للآية (ومعنى الآية تقليل الدنيا وتحقيرها والترغيب في حسن المرجع إلى الله تعالى في الآخرة) وليس التكالب عليها والسعي لزيادة التملك لزيادة الإنتاجية كما تزعم!

- يتبع -


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*- 2 -*​ 
*زين للناس حب الشهوات*​ 
*زين من التزيين واختلف الناس من المزين ; فقالت فرقة : الله زين ذلك ; وهو ظاهر قول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه , ذكره البخاري . وفي التنزيل : " إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها " [ الكهف : 7 ] ; ولما قال عمر : الآن يا رب حين زينتها لنا نزلت : " قل أؤنبئكم بخير من ذلكم " [ آل عمران : 15 ] وقالت فرقة : المزين هو الشيطان ; وهو ظاهر قول الحسن , فإنه قال : من زينها ؟ ما أحد أشد لها ذما من خالقها . فتزيين الله تعالى إنما هو بالإيجاد والتهيئة للانتفاع وإنشاء الجبلة على الميل إلى هذه الأشياء . وتزيين الشيطان إنما هو بالوسوسة والخديعة وتحسين أخذها من غير وجوهها . والآية على كلا الوجهين ابتداء وعظ لجميع الناس , وفي ضمن ذلك توبيخ لمعاصري محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من اليهود وغيرهم . وقرأ الجمهور " زين " على بناء الفعل للمفعول , ورفع " حب " . وقرأ الضحاك ومجاهد " زين " على بناء الفعل للفاعل , ونصب " حب " وحركت الهاء من " الشهوات " فرقا بين الاسم والنعت والشهوات جمع شهوة وهي معروفة ورجل شهوان للشيء , وشيء شهي أي مشتهى واتباع الشهوات مرد وطاعتها مهلكة . وفي صحيح مسلم : ( حفت الجنة بالمكاره وحفت النار بالشهوات ) رواه أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وفائدة هذا التمثيل أن الجنة لا تنال إلا بقطع مفاوز المكاره وبالصبر عليها . وأن النار لا ينجى منها إلا بترك الشهوات وفطام النفس عنها . وقد روي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( طريق الجنة حزن بربوة وطريق النار سهل بسهوة . .. ); وهو معنى قوله ( حفت الجنة بالمكاره وحفت النار بالشهوات ). أي طريق الجنة صعبة المسلك فيه أعلى ما يكون من الروابي, وطريق النار سهل لا غلظ فيه ولا وعورة.*​ 

*من النساء*​ 

*بدأ بهن لكثرة تشوف النفوس إليهن ; لأنهن حبائل الشيطان وفتنة الرجال . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما تركت بعدي فتنة أشد على الرجال من النساء ) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم . ففتنة النساء أشد من جميع الأشياء . ويقال : في النساء فتنتان , وفي الأولاد فتنة واحدة . فأما اللتان في النساء فإحداهما أن تؤدي إلى قطع الرحم ; لأن المرأة تأمر زوجها بقطعه عن الأمهات والأخوات والثانية يبتلى بجمع المال من الحلال والحرام . وأما البنون فإن الفتنة فيهم واحدة وهو ما ابتلي بجمع المال لأجلهم . وروى عبد الله بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تسكنوا نساءكم الغرف ولا تعلموهن الكتاب ) . حذرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ; لأن في إسكانهن الغرف تطلعا إلى الرجال , وليس في ذلك تحصين لهن ولا ستر ; لأنهن قد يشرفن على الرجال فتحدث الفتنة والبلاء , ولأنهن قد خلقن من الرجل ; فهمتها في الرجل والرجل خلق فيه الشهوة وجعلت سكنا له ; فغير مأمون كل واحد منهما على صاحبه . وفي تعلمهن الكتاب هذا المعنى من الفتنة وأشد . وفي كتاب الشهاب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أعروا النساء يلزمن الحجال ) . فعلى الإنسان إذا لم يصبر في هذه الأزمان أن يبحث عن ذات الدين ليسلم له الدين ; قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( عليك بذات الدين تربت يداك ) أخرجه مسلم عن أبي هريرة . وفي سنن ابن ماجه عن عبد الله بن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تزوجوا النساء لحسنهن فعسى حسنهن أن يرديهن ولا تزوجوهن لأموالهن فعسى أموالهن أن تطغيهن ولكن تزوجوهن , على الدين ولأمة سوداء خرماء ذات دين أفضل ).*​ 
*قال العلماء : ذكر الله تعالى أربعة أصناف من المال , كل نوع من المال يتمول به صنف من الناس ; أما الذهب والفضة فيتمول بها التجار , وأما الخيل المسومة فيتمول بها الملوك , وأما الأنعام فيتمول بها أهل البوادي , وأما الحرث فيتمول بها أهل الرساتيق . فتكون فتنة كل صنف في النوع الذي يتمول , فأما النساء والبنون ففتنة للجميع.*​ 
*ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا*​ 
*أي ما يتمتع به فيها ثم يذهب ولا يبقى . وهذا منه تزهيد في الدنيا وترغيب في الآخرة . روى ابن ماجه وغيره عن عبد الله بن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إنما الدنيا متاع وليس من متاع الدنيا شيء أفضل من المرأة الصالحة ) . وفي الحديث : ( ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله ) أي في متاعها من الجاه والمال الزائد على الضروري . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ليس لابن آدم حق في سوى هذه الخصال بيت يسكنه وثوب يواري عورته وجلف الخبز والماء ) أخرجه الترمذي من حديث المقدام بن معد يكرب . وسئل سهل بن عبد الله: بم يسهل على العبد ترك الدنيا وكل الشهوات ؟ قال : بتشاغله بما أمر به.*​ 
*والله عنده حسن المآب*​ 
*ابتداء وخبر . والمآب المرجع ; آب يؤوب إيابا إذا رجع ; قال يؤوب إيابا إذا رجع ; قال امرؤ القيس : وقد طوفت في الآفاق حتى رضيت من الغنيمة بالإياب وقال آخر : وكل ذي غيبة يؤوب وغائب الموت لا يؤوب وأصل مآب مأوب , قلبت حركة الواو إلى الهمزة وأبدل من الواو ألف , مثل مقال . ومعنى الآية تقليل الدنيا وتحقيرها والترغيب في حسن المرجع إلى الله تعالى في الآخرة .*​ 
ونختم بقراءة شيخ المفسرين المعاصرين العلامة الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله تعالى وقراءته الرائعة العبقرية لهذه الآية وربطها البليغ المحكم بالآيتين اللاحقة لها والسابقة لها والتي تتكلم عن الجهاد (قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا ۖ فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَىٰ كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ ۗ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ (13)) والسببية في توالي الآيتين, إقرأ معي أخي الكريم من "شيخ تفسير حقيقي" تعلم العلم في الكتاتيب منذ الطفولة وأتقن قواعد اللغة العربية, وليس من "معماري" طرأ على التدين متأخرا "باعترافه" ويجلب نصوصا مبتسرة مبتورة يفسرها كما يشاء بعلمه "الشرعي الغزير"!​ 
يقول الشيخ العلامة الشعراوي في تفسيره للقرآن الكريم في "خواطر الشيخ الشعراوي" – المجلد الثالث في تفسيره لهذه الآية الكريمة (وسننقل التفسير كاملا ما أمكن):​ 
"الموضع الذي تأتي فيه هذه الآية الكريمة هو: موقع ذكر المعركة الإسلامية التي جعلها الله آية مستمرة دائمة, لتوضح لنا أن المعارك الإيمانية تتطلب الإنقطاع إلى الله, وتتطلب خروج الإنسان المؤمن عما ألف من عادة تمنحه كل المتع. والمعارك الإيمانية تجعل المؤمن الصادق يضحي بكثير من ماله في تسليح نفسه, وتسليح غيره أيضا.​ 
فمن يقعد عن الحرب إنسان تغلبه شهوات الدنيا, فيأتي الله بهذه الآية بعد ذكر الآية التي ترسم طريق الإنتصارات المتجددة لأهل الإيمان, وذلك حتى لا تأخذنا شهوات الحياة من متعة القتال في سبيل الله ولإعلاء كلمته, فيقول:"زين للناس حب الشهوات", وكلمة "زين" تعطينا فاصلا بين المتعة التي يحلها الله, والمتعة التي لا يرضاها الله؛ لأن الزينة عادة هي شيء فوق الجوهر. فالمرأة تكون جميلة في ذاتها وبعد ذلك تتزين, فتكون زينتها شيئا فوق جمالها الظاهر.​ 
فكأن الله يريد أن نأخذ الحياة ولا نرفضها, ولكن لا نأخذها بزينتها وبهرجتها, بل نأخذها بحقيقتها الإستباقية فيقول:"زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء". وما الشهوة؟ الشهوة هي ميل النفس بقوة إلى أي عمل ما. وحين ننظر إلى الآية فإننا نجدها توضح لنا أن الميل إذا كان مما يؤكد حقيقة استبقاء الحياة فهو مطلوب ومقبول, ولكن إن أخذ الإنسان الأمر على أكثر من ذلك فهذا هو الممقوت. وسبق أن ضربنا المثل من قبل بأعنف غرائز الإنسان وهي غريزة الجنس, وأن الحيوان يفضُل على الإنسان فيها, فالحيوان أخذ العملية الجنسية لاستبقاء النوع بدليل أن الأنثى من الحيوان إذا تم لقاحها من فحل لا تمكّن فحلا آخر منها. والفحل أيضا إذا ما جاء إلى أنثى وهي حامل فهو لا يُفبل عليها. إذن فالحيوانات قد أخذت غريزة الجنس كاستبقاء للحياة, ولم تأخذها كالإنسان لذة متجددة. ومع ذلك فنحن البشر نظلم الحيوانات, ونقول في وصف شهوة الإنسان إن عند فلان شهوة بهيمية. ويا ليتها كانت شهوة بهيمية بالفعل, لأن البهيمة قد أخذتها عن القدر الضروري, لكن نحن فلسفناها. إذن فخروجك بالشيء عما يمكن أن يكون مباحا ومشروعا يسمى: دناءة شهوة النفس.​ 
والحق سبحانه وتعالي يريد أن يضمن للكون بقاءه, والبقاء له نوعان: أن يُبقي الإنسان حياته بالمطعم والمشرب, وتبقى حياة النوع الإنساني بالتزاوج. ولكن إن نظرت إلى المسألة وجدت الخالق حكيما عليما. إنه يعلم أن طفولة أي حيوان بسيطة بالنسبة لأبيه وأمه, مثال ذلك: الحمامة تطعم فرخها إلى أن يستطيع الطيران, ثم لا تعرف أين ذهب فرخها, لكن حصيلة الإلتقاء بين الرجل والمرأة, والتي أراد الله لها أن تنتج الأولاد تحتاج إلى شقاء إلى أن يبلغ الولد, وذلك ليكون هناك تكافؤ وتناسب بين ما يحرص عليه الإنسان من شهوة, وما يتحمل من مشاق ومتاعب في سبيل الإستمتاع بها واستبقائها. فقول الحق سبحانه:"زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء". فمن المزين؟ إن كان في الأمر الزائد على ضروريات الأمر, فهذا من شغل الشيطان, وإن كان في الأمر الرتيب الذي يضمن استبقاء النوع فهذا من الله.​ 
ونجد الحق يضيف "البنين" إلى مجال الشهوات ويقصد بها الذكران, ولم يقل البنات, لماذا؟ لأن البنين هم الذين يُطلبون دائما للعزوة كما يقولون ولا يأتي منهم العار, وكان العرب يئدون البنات ويخافون العار, والمحبوب لدى الرجل في الإنجاب حتى الآن هو إنجاب البنين, حتى الذين يقولون بحقوق المرأة وينادون بها, سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة إن لم يرزقه الله بولد ذكر فإنه أو إنها تريد ولدا ذكرا. ويضيف الحق إلى مجال الشهوات:" والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة", والقناطير هي جمع قنطار, والقنطار هو وحدة وزن, وهذا الوزن حددته كثافة الذهب, إلا أن القنطار قبل أن يكون وزنا كان حجما, لكنهم رأوا الحجم هذا يزن قدرا كميا, فانتقلوا من الحجم إلى الوزن. وكان علامة الثراء الواسع في الزمن القديم أن يأتوا بجلد الثور بعد سلخه ويملأوه ذهبا, وملء جلد الثور بالذهب يسمونه قنطارا, وكانت هذه عملية بدائية. وبعد ذلك أخذوا ملء الجلد ذهبا ووزنوه فصار وزنا. إذن فالأصل فيه أنه كان حجما, فصار وزنا. وساعة تسمع "قناطير مقنطرة من الذهب والفضة" فهو يريد أن يحقق فيها القنطارية, وذلك يعني أن القنطار المقنطر هو القنطار الكامل الوزن, وليس مجرد قنطار تقريبا, كما نقول أيضا: "دنانير مدنرة", وعادة نجد في اللغة العربية لفظا يأتي من جنس اللفظ يضم إليه كي يعطيه قوة, فيقال "ظل ظليل" أي ظل كثيف, ويقال "ليل أليل" أي أن الليل في ظلمة شديدة, وهي مبالغة في كثافة الظلام. والظلام على سبيل المثال يحجب الشمس, وحاجب الشمس عنك قد يكون حجابا واحدا, وقد يكون الشيء الذي يظللك فوقه شيء آخر يظلله أيضا فيكون الظل ظليلا. ولذلك يكون الظل تحت الأشجار جميلا, لأن ورقه تستر الشمس, وورقة أخرى تستر الورقة الأولى, وهكذا, فتصنع تكييفا طبيعيا للهواء.​ 
ولذلك فهم يصنعون الآن خياما مكيفة الهواء مصنوعة من قماش فوقه قماش آخر, وبينهما مسافة, فيكون هناك قماش يُظلل ظلا آخر, فإذا ما وضعوا قطعة ثالثة من القماش تُظل الظلين الأولين, فإن الظل يكون ظليلا. ولذلك قلنا: إن ظل الأشجار هو ظل ظليل, فيه حنان, فكل ورقة تظل الإنسان تكون نفسها مظللة بورقة أخرى, وتكون أوراق الشجر التي تظلل بعضها بعضا مختلفة الأوضاع, وتعطى الأوراق للنسيم فرصة المرور. أما الخيام فهي تحجب النسيم,..., إذن فحين وصف الحق القناطير المقنطرة فذلك يعني القناطير الدقيقة الميزان, وهي قناطير مقنطرة من ماذا؟ "من الذهب والفضة والخيل المسوّمة". وكانت الخيل هي أداة العز وأمارة وعلامة على العظمة, ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:" الخيل معقود بنواصيها الخير إلى يوم القيامة" [رواه البخاري ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي واحمد]. قول الحق :"والخيل المسوّمة: نرى فيه أن اللفظ الواحد يشع في مجالات متعددة من المعاني, فمسومة من سامها يسومها, ومعنى ذلك أن لهذه الخيل مراعي تأكل منها كما تريد, وليست خيلا مربوطة تأكل ما يُقدم لها فقط. ومسوّمة أيضا تعني أن لهذه الخيل علامات, فهذا حصان أغرّ, وذلك أدهم, وذاك أشقر. ومسوّمة أيضا أن تكون مروضة ومدربة وتم تعليمها. فالأصل في الخيل أنها لم تكن مستأنسة بل متوحشة, ولذلك لا بد من ترويضها حتى ينتفع بها الإنسان. فكم معنى إذن أعطته لنا كلمة "مسوّمة"؟ سائمة أي تأكل على قدر ما تشتهي لا على قدر ما تعطيها من طعام. ومعلّمة أي فيها علامات كالغرة والتجحيل, وهذا جواد ادهم وذاك جواد أشقر, أو أنها معلمة أي مروضة. فماذا تتطلب الحرب؟ إن الحرب تتطلب الإنقطاع عن الأهل, فيجب أن تكون شهوة النفس حاجزا, سواء كانت شهورة للنساء, أو كانت شهوة العزوة للبنين ورعايتهم, أو كانت شهوة المال, فالمؤمن ينفقه في سبيل الله, والخيل أيضا يستخدمها الإنسان في القتال لإعلاء كلمة الله. ونلحظ أن هذه الآية – التي تعدد أنواع الزينة – جاءت بعد الآية التي تتحدث عن الجهاد في سبيل الله, (قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا ۖ فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَىٰ كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ ۗ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ (13)), وذلك ليرشدنا إلى أن الإنسان المؤمن لا يصح أن يضحي بشهوته الحقيقية وهي إدرك الشهادة في سبيل الله أو النصر على العدو بسبب شهوته الزائلة التي تتمثل في النساء, وفي البنين وفي القناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة, وفي الخيل المسوّمة والأنعام, ..., والحق يقول في مجال زينة الشهوات:"زين للناس حب الشهوات من النساء والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة والخيل المسوّمة والأنعام والحرث" وحين تسمع كلمة "الحرث" فافهم أن المراد بها هنا الزرع, ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى يريد منك أن تعلم أن الله حين ينبت لك أشياء بدون معالجتك فإنه يريد منك أيضا أن تستنبت أشياء بمعالجتك, وهذا لا يتأتي إلا بعملية الحرث. ​ 
فالحرث هو إهاجة الأرض؛ فالتربة تكون جامدة, فلا بد أن يهيّجها الإنسان بالحرث, أي أن تفك يبوستها وتلاصق ذراتها, لأن تلاصق ذرات التربة لا يصلح أن يكون بيئة للنبات, لأن النبات يحتاج إلى الماء ويحتاج إلى الهواء, ويحتاج من الإنسان أن يمهد للشعيرات البسيطة أن تخرج, وتجد تربة سهلة تتحرك فيها إلى أن تقوى. إذن فالحرث يثير الأرض, ويجعلها ليّنة متفتتة حتى تستطيع البذرة أن تنمو, لأن الله قد أودع في فلقتي كل بذرة مقومات الحياة إلى أن يوجد لها جذر يأخذ مقومات الحياة من الأرض, وكلما قوي الجذر في النبات فإن الفلقتين تضمحلان, وتصيران مجرد ورقتين, ..., هكذا نرى المفاتيح التي قد تجذب الإنسان لينحرف عن مراد الله في منهجه, إنه سبحانه يطلب من عبده المؤمن أن يبني حركة حياته على مراد الله, فما الذي يجعل المؤمن يترك مراد الله من حكم لينصرف إلى حكم يناقضه؟ لا شك أنه الهوى, ..., ولكل هوى مفتاح ولكل شخصية من الملكفين بمنهج الله مفتاح لهواه, فواحد مفتاحه النسائ, وواحد مفتاحه البنون, ..., والذين يدخلون على الناس ليزينوا لهم غير منهج الله يأتون لهم بالمفتاح الذي يفتح شخصياتهم, فربما كان هناك إنسان لا تغريه نظرة المرأة أو ملايين الذهب, إنما يتملكه حبه لأولاده وهو الهوى الغلاب, ..., وحين يقول الحق أن هذه الأشياء هي المزيّنَة للناس, قد يقول قائل: إذا كان الله يريد أن يصرفنا عن هذه الأشياء فلماذا خلقها لنا؟ وعلى هذا القول نردّ: إن الحق ما دام قد قال "زُيّن" وبناها كما يقول النحاة للمجهول أي لما لم يسمّ فاعله, فمن الذي زين؟ لقد كان الله قادرا أن يقول لنا من الذي زين تلك الأشياء تحديدا, لكن الحق يريد أن يعلمنا أنه من الممكن أن يكون الشيطان هو الذي يزين لنا هذه الأشياء, ومن الممكن أن يكون منطق المنهج هو الذي يزين, ,..., إذن فما الفيصل في تلك المسألة؟ الفيصل أن الحق سبحانه وتعالى جعل لكل نعمة من نعمة الحياة عملا يعمله الإنسان فيها, فالمرأة إنما اتخذت سكنا أي ارتياحا عندها, ارتياحا يعطيك كل الحنان والعطف, ..., وكذلك الذي يريد الأموال لينفقها في سبيل الله, وكذلك الذي يريد الخيل ليروضها على الجهاد, وكذلك الذي يريد الحرث ليملأ بطون خلق الله بما يطعمون منه...., ولننظر إلى تعليق الله على الأشياء المُزيّنة:" ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا" أي أن الذي ينظر إلى هذه الأشياء المزينة نظرة تقليدية سطحية سيجدها مجرد متاع, وما عمر هذا المتاع؟ ...., وحسن المآب تعني حسن المرجع. والحق حينما طلب منك أيها المؤمن أن تغض بصرك عما لا يحل لك, فقد يظن الإنسان السطحي أن في ذلك حجرا على حرية العين, ولكن هذا الغض للبصر أمر به سبحانه إنما ليملأ العين في الآخرة بما أحل الله, إذن فهذا حب من الله للمخلوق وهذا تصعيد في الخير. ولنفترض أن معك مبلغا قليلا من المال وقابلت فقيرا مسكينا فآثرت هذا الفقير على نفسك, فأنت تفعل ذلك لتنال في الآخرة ثوابا مضاعفا. 
إذن فقضية الدين هي أنانية عالية سامية, لا أنانية حمقاء. ويوضح الله بعد ذلك حسن المآب في الآية التالية بقوله سبحانه (قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَٰلِكُمْ ۚ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ (15)).​ 
انتهى نص العلامة الشعراوي رحمه الله تعالى وفقدت الأمة بفقده واحدا من آخر علماء الأمة الحقيقيين, بدلا من أن يطلع علينا مبتدعون درسوا على أيدي مستشرقين يحاولون أن يلبسوا علينا شريعتنا باجتهادات ونصوص خارج سياقها. فهؤلاء الرعيل الأول قضوا سنوات حياتهم الأولى ورضعوا العلم مع الحليب وعاشوا في الكتاتيب بعيدا عن تلوث "تداخلات العلم" وتخبيصات الدخلاء, الذين طرأوا على التدين والشريعة, وقضوا سني حياتهم الأولى ومقتبل شبابهم على ما يقضي به عامة الناس سنوات حياتهم الأساسية. وشتان بين المحيط وبين الوادي الجاف. هل يرى القارئ الآن الفرق بين الفيض النوراني الرحماني عند علماء تفسير وفقه وشريعة حقيقيين يمكن لهم العطاء إلى ما شاء الله من علم غزير وبين تفسير "أعرج" للآية الكريمة السابقة على أنه "حض للمسلمين للكسب والتملك وبذلك تزداد الإنتاجية"!!! هل يدرك القارئ الآن غيرتنا على "تلبيس" الشريعة دورا عمرانيا بناء على اجتهادات غير المتخصصين واعتمادا على نصوص يتم بترها وسوقها للعامة خارج أطرها وسياقها؟ ألا يرى معنا القارئ غياب المنهجية السابقة في عرض مختلف الآراء لمن سبق في علوم التفسير والفقه والشريعة وبامتياز من منهجية صاحب عمارة الأرض في كتابه وفي فكره, فضلا عن مناقشتها, وبدلا من ذلك تسود نصوصه انتقائية وقفزات "زمكانية" تعلي شأن أحد الآراء الفقهية الشاذة على حساب عموم آراء أهل السنة والجماعة, وهي منهجية من يبحث عن فتوى "بالمقاس" تناسبه كما يفعل بعض المتأسلمين هذه الأيام.​ 
وفي موضع آخر يتهم الكاتب من يرجعون للقرآن والسنة باللاعقلانية وبأوصاف حاول جاهدا نفيها عن نفسه وعن كتابه الذي يصف من ينقده وكأنه ينقد الشريعة لأنه يدور في فلك الشريعة بزعمه, ويكتب في الصفحة 14 من "نقضه المزعوم": ​ 
_"ولعلك هنا تعذر الناقد الذي وصف مؤلف كتاب عمارة الأرض بأنه شخص لا عقلاني وسطحي وأنه مدروش وأنه مضلل للأجيال وأنه وأنه, وهنا أقول: إن العكس تماما هو واقع كتاب عمارة الأرض, فالوصف السابق ينطبق على من يتهمون من يرجعون للقرآن والسنة باللاعقلانية. كيف؟_
_إن الطريقة التقليدية للبحث العلمي كانت ولا تزال على النحو الآتي: 1) الرصد والتجربة, 2) التعميم بالإستقراء, 3) وضع الفرضيات, 4) محاولة تأكيد الفرضيات, 5) إثبات أو إجهاض الفرضيات, 6) تقدم المعرفة. إلا أن بوبر اقترح تغييره للآتي: 1) إيجاد مشكلة, 2) اقتراح حل لهذه المشكلة, أي إيجاد نظرية جديدة, 3) الإستدلال أو (__deduction__), 4) الإختبار, أو محاولة ضحد (!!!) [دحض] النظرية من خلال الرصد والتجارب وما شابه, 5) مقارنة كفاءة النظرية مقارنة بنظريات أخرى. ولعل الملاحظ هنا على اقتراح بوبر أن المرحلة الأولى, وهي إيجاد المشكلة, تتناغم (كما يقول ماجي) مع ما ذهب إليه المنادون بنظرية التطور والتي تقول بأن حل المشاكل هو النشاط الأساسي لكل كائن من أجل البقاء. فنجد أن أهم تطور بعد ظهور اللغة هو ظهور النقد كما يذهب بوبر, ثم تقبل النقد, بهذا تتطور المجتمعات ولا مجال لتطورها دون النقد, تماما كما العلوم التجريبية. ففي المجتمعات البدائية, أي مساءلة لأي أمر يعتبر كفرا قد يؤدي للقتل, أما في المجتمعات المتقدمة, فكل مساءلة هي إضافة لا بد وأن تؤدي للتطور". _​ 
– سبحان الله, وشهد شاهد من أهلها! وبعد قراءة هذا النص, الذي كتبه "الناقض" أو ربما كتبه له أحد آخر ولم يقرأه, أو قام بقصه ولصقه من ملاحظات كتبها أيام الدراسة قبل أعوام خالية فقد "أدان" نفسه بنفسه, ولا ندري هل يدرك هو والكهنة حوله مدى الورطة التي أوقع نفسه فيها؟؟؟ ولنبدأ بتفكيك هذا النص "المفكك أصلا" كي يدرك القارئ ما هو الخلل فيه وفي الفكر الذي جلبه خارج إطاره واستعراضا للعضلات الفكرية في نظريات وعموميات لا علاقة لها بما نقول, ولنبدأ بتفكيكه نقطة بعد أخرى:​ 
أولا – هل يلاحظ القارئ العزيز أن الجملة الأولى أعلاه انتهت بسؤال يتعلق بضرورة الرجوع للقرآن والسنة بعقلانية, حيث كتب صاحب عمارة الأرض سؤالا من كلمة واحدة هي (كيف؟) ليبين لنا هذه الكيفية! لكنه لم يبين لنا هذه الكيفية بل تبع ذلك مباشرة بالجملة التالية التنظيرية عن بوبر وماجي والطريقة التقليدية للبحث العلمي؟ ألا يرى القارئ تشتت أفكار صاحب عمارة الأرض وأن جمله غير مترابطة وأفكاره غير منظمة وأنه يحاول خداع القارئ بجلب نظريات عامة لتشتيت انتباهه؟ ما هي علاقة عدم الرجوع للقرآن والسنة بدون عقلانية بما جلبته لنا عن أفكار بوبر وماجي والطرق التقليدية والحديثة للبحث العلمي يا صاحب عمارة الأرض؟ ويبدو أن منهجية الإستعانة بأمثلة شاذة ومبعثرة وخارج سياقها لم تكن فقط منهجية الكتاب ولكنه أسلوب مزمن في الكتابة الركيكة مبعثرة الأفكار!​ 
ثانيا – هل يلاحظ القارئ الكريم "الفروقات السبعة" والخلل في هذه العبارة التالية والتي فضحت صاحب عمارة الأرض؟ سأجلبها مجددا للتأمل هنا (_"ولعلك هنا تعذر الناقد الذي وصف مؤلف كتاب عمارة الأرض بأنه شخص لا عقلاني وسطحي وأنه مدروش وأنه مضلل للأجيال وأنه وأنه, وهنا أقول: إن العكس تماما هو واقع كتاب عمارة الأرض, فالوصف السابق ينطبق على من يتهمون من يرجعون للقرآن والسنة باللاعقلانية. كيف؟_). في الجزء الأول منها يستعمل الكلمات ليزعم بأننا وصفنا صاحب عمارة الأرض, وفي الشطر الثاني (وهو ما قلناه) يعود فيكتب عن كتاب عمارة الأرض. هل وصلت الفكرة؟ بكلمات أخرى "فالناقض" يقول أننا وصفنا "مؤلف" عمارة الأرض بأنه كذا وكذا, وفي الجملة التالية يقول أن العكس تماما هو واقع "كتاب" عمارة الأرض. "والناقض" هنا "يتلاعب" بالكلمات ليستجلب استعطاف القراء بأنه "مظلوم" وأنه تعرض لافتراءات بنسبة ما لم نقله عنه "بشخصه", ثم يعود للكلام عن "واقع كتاب" عمارة الأرض, والأولى إن كان يصدق الهراء الذي كتبه في الجملة الأولى أن تكون جملته الثانية على النحو التالي ( إن العكس تماما هو واقع "مؤلف" كتاب عمارة الأرض). فالعبارة الثانية التي جلبها واستخدم كلماتها "لا شعوريا" تثبت أنه يؤمن بأن نقدنا وكلماتنا, كما عبّرنا مرارا وتكرارا وصفت الكتاب لا صاحبه.​ 
ثالثا – ننتقل الآن للجملة الثانية المقتبسة أعلاه "والكوارث" التي جلبها صاحبها على نفسه بكتابتها. ألا يرى القارئ أن صاحب عمارة الأرض يردد "نظريات جوفاء" لم يطبق أيا منها في كتابه. وله نوجه سؤالا بسيطا: أي طريقة في البحث العلمي اتبعتها في كتابك, الطريقة التقليدية أم الحديثة التي تسردها لنا سردا وصفيا حرفيا أعلاه؟ إن كانت الإجابة بأنك استخدمت الطريقة التقليدية (وهي الأقرب لمنهجية كتابك حيث رصدت مشاهدات سطحية ومبعثرة أولا في الفصل الأول) فهذه الإجابة كارثة عليك, لأنك في مواضع أخرى من "نقضك المزعوم" تشيد بمنهجية بوبر وتقول أنها الأكثر نجاعة وأقواها, فلماذا لم تطبقها إذن, ولماذا تقدح وتردح في كل "نقضك" بمنهجية الرصد والتحليل؟ وإن كانت إجابتك أنك نهجت منهج كارل بوبر فهذا إدعاء مردود عليك, فأين المشكلة التي أوجدتها وكيف اقترحت حلها وبالإستدلال ومحاولة "ضحد" (كما تكتب مرارا وتكرارا) النظرية ومقارنة كفاءة النظرية بنظريات أخرى!! ورجاء ألا تزعم بأن مقارناتك العاجلة والسطحية للرأسمالية أو الإشتراكية هي ما تزعم أنه مقارنة كفاءة النظرية بنظريات أخرى – فهذا يصعب تصديقه من قبل قارئ حصيف!​ 
رابعا – أما نهاية الجملة الثانية المقتبسة أعلاه, فترد بنفسها على "الناقض"! وإن كنت ترى وتعتقد (ونشك كثيرا في ذلك) بأن النقد هو أهم تطور بعد اللغة ثم تقبّل النقد, فلماذا كل هذه الضوضاء والضجيج والعجيج منك ومن "سدنة الصنم الأكاديمي" والكهنة من حولك؟ ولماذا "الحرد" والزعل الصبياني إن كنت تعتقد, ولا نعتقد أنك تعتقد, أن تطور المجتمعات رهين بالنقد! وإن كنت تعتقد جريا وراء بوبر وماجي في نصك المقتبس أعلاه, بأنه في المجتمعات "البدائية", والتي يبدو أنها ما تزال تعيش في عقول بعض الأكاديميين في العالم العربي اليوم, أن مساءلة أي أمر يعتبر كفرا قد يؤدي للقتل, ألم ينصب (كبيرهم هذا) من حوله من "سدنة الصنم الأكاديمي" من كهنة "النصوص المقدسة" لكاتب هذه السطور حبال المشنقة وسجيت أفكارنا وعقيدتنا على "مذبح العلمانية" لتجرؤنا على "الإقتراب من حرمة نص كتابكم المقدس" والتطاول على علم تليد فريد اجتهدت به عقول "نابغة" تخشى أن تضيع أدراج الرياح وبين ثنايا النقد؟ ​ 
وإن كان صاحب عمارة الأرض يدعي بأنه طبق المنهجية العلمية الثانية الأقوى لبوبر وعقد مقارنات بين نظريات أخرى لإثبات نظريته ودحض الأخرى, فتعالوا نقرأ سوية هذه المزاعم بحق الرأسمالية حين يعرج مرة أخرى على التنظير العشوائي السطحي في الإشتراكية والرأسمالية فيكتب:​ 
_" فلماذا سقطت الإشتراكية أمام الرأسمالية في الإنتاجية؟ لأن الرأسمالية كنظام لم يكبح هذه الغرائز, فترك للناس حرية العمل, ولأن الناس يريدون المزيد من الكسب فتجدهم يجدون ويجتهدون فتزداد الإنتاجية. وهذه مسألة واضحة (أي المقارنة بين الرأسمالية والإشتراكية إنتاجيا) تدحض قول كل من رفض الغرائز الإنسانية. إلا أن هذا لا يعني قط أن المجتمع المسلم مجتمع إقطاعي كما استنتج الناقد, بل وجهت الشريعة هذه الغرائز واستثمرتها لما هو في صالح المجتمع والعمران".!!_​ 
وهنا لا بد من وقفة مراجعة طويلة أمام سلسلة من المغالطات الفكرية هنا ونمسكها فكرة فكرة. فنقول هذه مغالطات جديدة وبامتياز, وتناقض في افكاره التي طفق ينتقد فيها الرأسمالية على شتى المنابر! فالرأسمالية نظام ليس (لم يكبح هذه الغرائز) كما يشير, ولم (يترك للناس حرية العمل) فحسب, بل هو نظام بغيض "أطلق هذه الغرائز الجشعة فتغولت في دماء وعرق الفقراء" وهذا النظام المتعفن المتسلط على رقاب الفقراء أطلق جشع القلة على حساب العامة. وبكلمات أخرى فالنظام الرأسمالي المتعفن ولغ في دماء وعرق الكادحين لحساب ومصلحة طبقات "غير عاملة" تتحكم في مصائر العموم من الفقراء. فالرأسمالي الذي "ولد وفي فمه ملعقة من ذهب" ولم يعرف طعم التعب ولا النصب الذي يعاني منه الفقير الكادح طيلة حياته والذي قد يعيش فقيرا لا يملك كوخا يؤويه بل يستأجره بأكثر من ثلثي دخله الشهري, هذا الرأسمالي البغيض المتعفن الذي يحرك نقوده يمنة ويسرة دون بذل أدنى حد من التعب ويلعب بالنقود المكدسة في المصارف ولا يكاد يحصيها ويمكن أن يحتاج لأربعة "أجيال" لانفاقها قبل أن ننفد, هذا الرأسمالي لن يقف عند حد في "الأنانية وحب التملك". وربما يفسر هذا الإعتقاد انضمام الكثيرين ممن يحب المال إلى "نادي الرأسماليين" للربح الفاحش السريع دون كبير عناء, وهذا "الناقض" واحد منهم! أي (زيادة في الإنتاجية) تتحدث عنها حين تقول في النص أعلاه (_ولأن الناس يريدون المزيد من الكسب فتجدهم يجدون ويجتهدون فتزداد الإنتاجية_) ثم بعدها نتستر باسم الشريعة وأنها وجهت هذه الغرائز واستثمرتها لما هو في صالح المجتمع والعمران. ثم يتهمنا خطأ بأننا نقول (_ إلا أن هذا لا يعني قط أن المجتمع المسلم مجتمع إقطاعي كما استنتج الناقد, بل وجهت الشريعة هذه الغرائز واستثمرتها لما هو في صالح المجتمع والعمران".!!_) وهو ما لم نقله كجملة مثبتة إنما نسبناها لمنطقه المغلوط في نموذجه الإذعاني "المتحد" حيث يسيطر ويستخدم ويملك نفس الفرد (أو الفريق) بما تحويه هذه الأطروحة من (حب التملك) - وهو رد بها علينا وكأنها كلامنا! ولا ندري كيف (_وجهت الشريعة هذه الغرائز واستثمرتها لما هو في صالح المجتمع والعمران"_)؟ هل عن طريق الإستثمار والتطوير العقاري واستئجار عمال هنود يقيمون ناطحات السحاب تحت لهيب الشمس ولحساب "مستثمر" لا يعمل شيئا سوى أن يطالع كشف حسابه البنكي المتزايد عبر الإنترنت وفي ظل بيته "ودون عمل"؟ أين هي زيادة الإنتاجية المزعومة؟ بل قل هي زيادة الهوة بين الطبقات الكادحة المسحوقة وبين قلة قليلة برجوازية "عاطلة عن العمل" لا عمل ولا همّ لها سوى إحصاء الملايين التي تدخل عليها ودون قطرة عرق واحدة. وهذه الفئة المتعفنة ينطبق عليها الحديث الشريف الذي استشهد به وهو (لو كان لابن آدم واد من ذهب التمس معه واديا آخر, ولن يملأ فمه إلا التراب, ثم يتوب الله على من تاب). والذي أخذه خارج سياقه العام وفهمه الصحيح. فنلاحظ الذمّ الصريح لهذا "البني آدم" بأنه لن "يملأ جشعه وطمعه اللامحدود" إلا التراب وحين نزوله القبر. بمعنى أنه سيطارد المال في هذه الدنيا إن ترك لنفسه الأمارة بالسوء أن تنطلق من عقالها. ثم في نهاية الحديث الشريف دعوة للتوبة والإياب إلى الأصل. وهذه القراءة السطحية خارج سياقها تذكرنا بالآية الكريمة (وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ۖ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ ۚ إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَارًا أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا ۚ وَإِنْ يَسْتَغِيثُوا يُغَاثُوا بِمَاءٍ كَالْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي الْوُجُوهَ ۚ بِئْسَ الشَّرَابُ وَسَاءَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا (29)) – الكهف, والتي يستشهد بها بعضهم, ومنهم الجابري رحمه الله في تفسيره لحكم المرتد وحيث رد عليه كاتب هذه السطور في العام 2007, حيث يقتبس بعضهم مقطعا من الآية الكريمة وهو (فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ) ويترك بقية النص من نفس الآية, الذي يحفل بوصف حال من يكفر ويظلم نفسه, ويستشهد بأن حرية المعتقد والإختيار مفتوحة للناس "ودون شروط" في هذه الدنيا والأهم من ذلك "دون عقوبة في الآخرة" صريحة توردها الآية في جزئها الأخير وبما فيها من وعيد وتهديد ضمني. تماما كما تقول لابنك ناصحا ومهددا ومتوعدا: التدخين مضر وأنا سأعاقبك إن دخنت وإن شئت فدخّن!". فهل يصح اقتباس الجزء الأخير من الجملة ليقول ولدك:" والدي سمح لي بالتدخين وقال لي (إن شئت بإمكانك التدخين"؟؟؟). ​ 
فالمفكرين المعاصرين ومناداة بحرية الاعتقاد يذهبون شططا في أن للناس حرية التدين وعلى إطلاقها وأن الآية تنص على ذلك. وهذا إخراج للنص القرآني عن سياقه مثل آية (فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ (4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ (5) الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ (6) وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُونَ (7)) – الماعون, حين يقف البلهاء عند الآية الأولى فقط ويخرجون النص عن سياقه الذي تشرحه بقية الآيات التالية المترابطة المبنى والمعنى.

- يتبع -​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

- 3 -​ 

وقد يتساءل قارئ: ولكن ماذا عن التجارة؟ أليست مهنة شريفة ومشروعة ويضع فيها الغني ماله ويعمل معه عمال يساعدونه؟ ألم يخلقنا الله تعالى متفاوتين في الرزق؟ وهل من العيب أو الجرم أن يمتلك المسلم أو الإنسان عموما مبالغ مالية يضعها في "استثمار" يدر عليه وعلى أسرته مالا؟ والأسئلة مشروعة وتبدو بريئة في ظاهرها للقارئ السطحي لكن الإجابة عليها مفحمة ومغايرة لما يظنه بعض الساذجين. التجارة حلال نعم وفيها "تسعة أعشار الرزق" بنص الحديث الشريف. والكسب الحلال مشروع في كافة الديانات السماوية والأعراف والقوانين الدولية. لكن هناك ضابطين أساسيين: الأول هو عدم "تغول" الخاصة على حساب العامة, "فكل ما زاد على حده انقلب إلى ضده" وليس كما يزعم صاحب عمارة الأرض بأن (_ الناس يريدون المزيد من الكسب فتجدهم يجدون ويجتهدون فتزداد الإنتاجية_). والثاني – هو قاعدة "لكل مجتهد نصيب" ولا بد من عدالة اجتماعية تحقق للفرد كسبا شريفا يتناسب مع مقدار مجهوده. فليس من العدل أن ينام "إقطاعي" رأسمالي يدعي الإسلام ويختبئ خلف الشريعة دون عمل مفيد سوى توظيف ماله وجهد الآخرين فيما يكدح الكادحون مقابل فتات لا يسد رمقهم ولا يكفي احتياجاتهم الأساسية. ولذلك فشواهد العقل والتاريخ والممارسة الرأسمالية المعاصرة, تقود لنتيجة واحدة: وهي مشاركة العامل بجهده في "رأسمال" صاحب الشركة وهو النظام الذي طبق منذ تجارة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم في مال خديجة وقوافلها لبلاد الشام, وانتهاء بالنظام الرأسمالي الصحيح, وليس المطبق في العالم العربي, حيث يدخل أبسط العمال في شراكة الشركة بجهدهم والسنين التي قضوها وأفنوا زهرة شبابهم فيها بما فيه ضمان لهم بعد تقدم العمر بهم.​ 
وبداية فنقطة خلافنا معه ليست في الكسب المشروع, ولا حتى في ممارسة الرأسمالية, فكثير من الناس يمارسونها في العالمين المتقدم والمتخلف, لكن نقطة خلافنا في التنظير بشيء وممارسة عكسه, فقد قال الشاعر: لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم. فلولا القول الذي يخالف العمل لما تطرق له أحد بنقد, وبخاصة لمن تطوع للتنظير لعموم الناس - ولا نرزؤه ماله وبارك الله له به وعليه وكثّره له وطرح البركة له فيه ولذريته. وبالعكس فنحن نرجو أن يكثر أهل الخير الموسرون من المسلمين الذين يعلو فكرهم أطر وطنية وعامة تفيد المسلمين لا لزيادة الكسب لذاته كما يرد علينا ويبدو فكره مؤطرا بهذه الفكرة الأنانية فلم يرد في نص واحد له أي ذكر لما يجري في مدينة القدس العربية رغم تخصصه "بالمدينة الإسلامية"! نحن نرى أهمية "نعم المال الصالح للعبد الصالح", لكن ليس على حساب زيادة أنانيين مترفين في قصور عاجية, ولكن لمسلمين أمثال عثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما. مسلمين ينفق الواحد منهم جل ماله ويبقى لأهله ما يسدهم ويكفي حاجاتهم الأساسية. مسلمين على وزن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه حين يقول: والله ما قلبت حجرا إلا وجدت درهما تحته" ولا يفتأ ينفق حتى لا يبقي لنفسه شيئا. نعم هناك عباد أنعم الله عليهم بالمال فتنة وابتلاء ودون كبير جري وراءه لكنهم فهموا أن الملك لله وأن نزعة التملك هي ابتلاء وتمحيص للنفوس لا "نزعة فطرية" كما يشير صاحب النقض. ولذلك ضرب لنا الرسول الكريم مثلا وسنة نهتدي بها فمات صلى الله عليه وسلم ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودي – وهو من عرضت عليه جبال مكة من ربه ذهبا وفضة لكنه اختار أن يكون نبيا "عبدا" لا نبيا "ملكا" كسليمان عليه السلام تعليما وقدوة لأمته إلا من أنعم الله عليه, كيلا تتكالب على الدنيا كما يجري الآن. وهذه النزعة للتملك الخاص والأنانية تقود لما آل إليه حال الأمة الإسلامية اليوم, حيث يكثر أصحاب الملايين والعقارات والسيارات ويشيع الفقر المدقع كما في دول العالم المكتظة مثل مصر والهند رغم وجود أثرياء بشكل لا يصدق! ولذلك فأولى خصائص الصدق عند من "يتطوع" للإصلاح والتنظير العام هي أن يكون في طليعة من يطبق الأفكار التي ينادي بها. تخيلوا مثلا لو أن المهاتما غاندي, الذي حرر أمة كاملة وضحى بحريته الخاصة وعاش سجينا فقيرا معدما طيلة حياته, لو أنه كان يجري لاهثا وراء المال وكان "مطورا عقاريا" يسب الرأسمالية تارة ويتبناها أخرى! لن يلتفت لمقالاته أو أفكاره أحد ولما أطاح بأعظم الإمبراطوريات الجبارة آنذاك لو خالفت أفعاله أقواله ولو لمرة واحدة – ولما أطلق عليه الشعب لقب "المهاتما" أو (الروح العظيمة) حتى غدا الأب الروحي لأمة بأكملها. هذا حال هندوسي عظيم مصلح, فما بال من يحتمي بشريعة سيد الأولين والآخرين عليه الصلاة والسلام ويتدثر برداء التدين؟​ 
وبالرغم من أفكار الزهد والورع التي يحض عليها الإسلام إلا أن حكمة العليم الخبير شاءت توزيع الأرزاق لا على مقتضى الإيمان والكفر ولكن لحكم بالغة تفوق المصلحة الشخصية لأجل مصالح عامة – منها ما يتعلق بتدافع الناس والشعوب وما قد يطرأ في التاريخ الإنساني من حوادث تقتضي "الإعداد" لكنها ليست غاية بذاتها كما يصورها رد "الناقض" علينا. فالآية الكريمة التي سنسوقها تاليا نصت على أن الرزق الكثير لا يقتصر على الكافرين الذين سيسعون لجمعه بقضه وقضيضه لتوحش نفسهم كبني آدم ممن ينطبق عليهم الشره والجري وراء الشهوات, وكما يبين التاريخ أن "حب المال والدنيا" هما رأس كل خطيئة. فالآية الكريمة من سورة الزخرف بينت بوضوح (وَلَوْلَا أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً لَجَعَلْنَا لِمَنْ يَكْفُرُ بِالرَّحْمَٰنِ لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفًا مِنْ فِضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ (33) وَلِبُيُوتِهِمْ أَبْوَابًا وَسُرُرًا عَلَيْهَا يَتَّكِئُونَ (34) وَزُخْرُفًا ۚ وَإِنْ كُلُّ ذَٰلِكَ لَمَّا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۚ وَالْآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (35)). فالآية تقر ناموسا إلهيا في توزيع الرزق الكثير على الكافر وعلى المؤمن لسبب حكيم وهو: لكيلا يكون الناس أمة واحدة (في الكفر )– وهي جملة مستترة في سياق الآية الكريمة بحسب تفسير علماء التفسير كابن كثير). أي لكيلا يكون الناس جميعا على فكر وقلب ومنهج وطريقة أمة واحدة في سلوك منهج الكفر المؤدي للغنى فيما لو أعطى الله تعالى الرزق الكثير للكافر فقط! فتقدير الأية السابقة هو (ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة في الكفر) وهذا من رحمة الله بالناس وبالمؤمنين بأن جعل رزقه موزعا على الكافر وعلى من يؤمن به أيضا, وإلا لو خصص الرزق وعجّل للكافر فقط في هذا الدنيا لما طاقت نفوس بعض البشر ذلك, ولفتحت أبواب الجشع القائم على نفي الغيبيات في مواجهة الفقر ولكفر من ضعفت نفسه أمام شهوات الدنيا طالما أن كفره "هو الوسيلة المضمونة" للرزق العميم والثراء الفاحش. لكن الآيات الكثيرة التي ذكرت الرزق ومنها هذه الآية لا تنفك تذكر الناس بما ينتظرهم عند ربهم من نعيم مقيم مقابل متاع دنيوي زائل تنبيها لهم وتصبيرا وتقديما لبديل لهم وهو الصبر على الحرمان في العاجل كي يتحصل لهم النعيم الخالد الآجل.​ 
من أجل ذلك كله تركت الشريعة الباب مواربا على "مكاره" فيها بعض الخير وليست مقصودة بذاتها. ومثال عليها "الطلاق" على سبيل المثال, فهو باب موارب لمن أراد الخروج من عشرة زوجية مستحيلة دون التفريق بين الزوجين بالموت كما في حال بعض الأنظمة الوضعية أو المعتقدات الدينية الوثنية السابقة, لكن هذا الباب الموارب الذي تركته الشريعة نصت على أنه "أبغض الحلال إلى الله". وهناك أمثلة أخرى كثيرة, منها على سبيل المثال الطيبات المباحة لكن بعضها يحظر أكله والذهاب للمسجد مثل "الثوم والبصل" ونص على ذلك حديث شريف عن عبد الله بن عمر ورد في صحيح البخاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في غزوة خيبر: (من أكل من هذه الشحرة – يعني الثوم – فلا يقربن مسجدنا). وفي حديث صحيح آخر ورد في صحيح مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله أنه روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله : "من أكل من هذه البقلة, الثوم, (وقال مرة: من أكل البصل والثوم والكراث) فلا يقربن مسجدنا, فإن الملائكة تتأذى مما يتأذى منه بنو آدم". وقد تسائلت في نفسي قبل سنوات عديدة وأنا في مرحلة التدين الأساسية في سن المراهقة عن حكمة "خلق الثوم" إذن إن كان في تناوله كراهة لمسلم ينبغي عليه حضور الصلوات الخمس في المسجد؟ لكن التدبر العقلي للتشريع والشريعة في تأملات لاحقة أبانت أنها تعالج اختلاف أحوال البشر وظروفهم, فأكل الثوم لمسلم صحيح وارتياد المسجد بنفُس كريه فيه أذى لأخيه المسلم الذي يقف بجانبه في الصف, فمصلحة العموم قدمت على المصلحة الخاصة, لكن الباب بقي مواربا للمصلحة الخاصة حين تقتضي الضرورة معالجة المرضى بالثوم – وما أدراك ما فوائد الثوم في منع الجلطات وتخثر الدم وتقليل الكوليسترول في الدم!
ولذلك فخصيصة "التملك الفطري" الذي يشير إليها الناقض بالطريقة التي يقدمها, هي سلبية إن "قصدت بذاتها ولذاتها, فهي إن شئت صنو لفكرة نقربها لأذهان القارئ. فحب الولد وشهوة البنين والبنات فيها حكمة عظيمة من الخالق لاستمرارية الحياة, بمثل أهمية خلق "البذرة" داخل الخضروات كي تستمر الحياة ولا تتوقف بعد جيل واحد. فلو لم يحب الوالد ولده, ولم يتمنى أن يفوقه علما وخلقا وأدبا, ولو نظر الوالد لولده نظرة منافسة وعداء, لانتهى نسل البشر عند آدم عليه السلام. وينطبق نفس الحال على "التملك", فهو ليس مقصودا بذاته لكنه "وسيلة" من الحكيم العليم الخبير لدفع عجلة الحياة وكي ينهض الناس كل يوم للعمل وإلا لفسدت الأرض. لكن "التملك" بظاهره هو خاصية سلبية وأنانية ونزعة ذاتية إن خرجت عن إطار الفهم العام للخالق تصبح مجالا لصراع فردي أناني محض. والله تعالى خلق الخير لكنه لم يخلق "شرا محضا" مطلقا. فلكل شيء وجهان يغلب فيهما الخير والشر بدرجات متفاوتة حسب قراءة الجنس البشري لها على مدى التاريخ الإنساني. فخاصية التملك قد تجلب الحروب والنزاعات بين الأمم إن طغت وتجاوزت الحد وانحصرت في النزعة الأنانية الفردية, لكنها قد تجلب الحب والخير للآخرين إن قصد بها "حب الخير" للناس. وهناك من "يتملك لنفسه" وهناك من يعمل ليشتري ويهدي لغيره. هناك من يجمع المال من حله وحرامه ليكدسه لنفسه, وهناك عصاميون يعملون لإعالة أسرهم ويشتري أحدهم "لأمه" ذهبا يدخل السرور على قلبها أو يكسو أخته حلة تستر عفتها. هناك من يسعى "للتملك ليروي شبق نفسه" وفوق الحد الأساسي الذي يكفيه, وهناك "من يتملك" لغيره. وشتان بين الحالين. لكن صاحب عمارة الأرض وضع نصه في إطار التملك الفردي والنزعة الأنانية وحتى في رده علينا.​ 
ولذلك وانطلاقا من هذا الفهم الدقيق بين التملك الأناني وبين حب الخير للآخرين مع الكسب المشروع نعرج على مفهوم الرأسمالية بشقيها في العالمين الغربي الذي انتجها وبين العالم العربي والثالث الذي تلقف قشورها وشرع ينهشها قدحا وردحا. الرأسمالية في الغرب وكما تمارس اليوم وبحصافة تفوق أفهام الجشعين في العالم الثالث والعربي المتخلفين. فهي نظام بات يعتمد "المشاركة" وعلى مبدأ "لكل مجتهد نصيب!" فهي تمارس بتقسيم الكعكة بين العاملين والمؤسسين والمدراء عملا بنظرية المشاركة المئوية وبما يكفل لمن يعمل في المؤسسة بالتقادم حقه في العيش والكسب الكريم بنسبة تلائم مقدار عطائه, وبحيث يدخل في "ملكية الشركة" بعد سنوات من العطاء. وهذا المفهوم لم يصل ويبدو أنه لن يصل للعالم العربي المتخلف الذي ينظر له ويعيش فيه هذا "الناقض". ففي هذا العالم يقوم صراع طبقي بغيض قائم على "توظيف رأس المال مقابل عرق ودم وسعادة وجهد من لا يملك المال"! وفيما يزداد العامل الفقير تعاسة ويغلق باب "التملك" أمامه كلما عمل بجد أكثر, كلما ازداد الرأسمالي الجشع "رسملة" وثراء وازداد ارتفاع برجه العاجي أمام أكواخ وعشوائيات الفقراء, لا لذنب لهم سوى فقرهم! ولا لعبقرية عنده إلا نظام يتيح له استغلال الناس بماله. والمفارقة والطريف أن هؤلاء الرأسماليين الجشعين الملطخة أفواههم وما يأكلون بعرق الناس وشقائهم, ربما يمر الواحد منهم على عامل فقير تحت الشمس "فيتصدق" عليه بكوب ماء أو كسرة خبز ويظن أنه "محسن كريم" سيكون له عند ربه حسن المآب, فهو من المحسنين الذين يعطفون على الفقراء والمساكين الذين يعملون عنده بالمئات. وبكلمات أخرى فالنظام الرأسمالي المطبق في العالم العربي, ومنه نظام الكفيل الذي لم يتطرق له "الناقض" مطلقا والمطبق في بعض دول الخليج والذي ربما يمارسه هو نفسه, إنما هو نموذج معاصر من العبودية المقنعة! فبحسب موجب هذا النظام العنصري البشع فيتناسب مقدار الدخل عكسيا مع الجهد المبذول وطرديا مع مقدار التعاسة والجشع - وعكسيا مع الجذر التكعيبي لمربع المسافة بينهما! ​ 
هناك الكثير من الأفكار التي يمكن طرحها لولا ضغط المساحة علينا, لكننا نختم بفكرة أننا ورغم إيماننا بظلم النظام الرأسمالي المطبق حاليا في الدول العربية وهو نظام مشوه عن "أصل الرأسمالية" التي ما شبع "الناقض" يتحفنا بها بسطحية مدقعة, إلا أننا ينقصنا الكثير من الإقتصاديين المسلمين لمواجهة تغول اقتصاد اليهود وبخاصة حين توظف الأموال الصهيونية في تهويد مدينة كالقدس في ظل غياب برامج اقتصادية لدعم صمود اهلها فيما ترتمي ارصدة المسلمين في حسابات اليهود البنكية. ولم نقرأ له اسهامات فيما يجري في هذه المدن "المقدسة" وكأن المبحث "التاريخي" للمدينة الإسلامية أهم من واقع مدن المسلمين اليوم وعلينا أن نعيش عصور الأقدمين ونصوصهم لا عصرنا وواقعنا السياسي والفكري المؤلم.​ 
هذه كانت خطرات وتأملات بعثتها بعض النصوص في رد "الناقض" علينا. ولئن ذكر الناقض في رده أن تدينه حديث نسبيا جاء بعد سن متقدمة, فنحن وبحمد الله شابت لحيتنا في الإسلام, وهذه التأملات كبرت معنا منذ نعومة أظافرنا حيث أنشأنا والدانا وبحمد الله في أسرة محافظة وفي بيئة دينية نشأنا بها صغارا وترعرعت معنا شبابا ولازمتنا ونحن على مشارف خريف العمر, ولا ينقصنا تنظير أحدهم علينا أو اتهامات باطلة لمن هم ما زالوا برأينا في مستوى أساسي وبدائي من "التدين العاطفي", وهي مرحلة يمر بها معظم من اعتنق التدين, وتمثل أشبه بمرحلة "مراهقة فكرية" لكنها قد تكبر وتنمو إن لم يتم تجاوزها وقد تتحول لمرحلة صعبة من "الدروشة الدينية". والنبي الكريم نصحنا بتناول الدين تناولا عقليا رفيقا حين روى أنس بن مالك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح الجامع للألباني في حديث حسن:" إن هذا الدين متين, فأوغلوا فيه برفق", وفي رواية أقل صحة عن جابر في الأحكام الشرعية الكبرى للبزار :"إن هذا الدين متين فأوغل فيه برفق فإن المنبتّ لا أرضا قطع ولا ظهرا أبقى" وبحمد الله فقد مرت علينا سنون طويلة بعضها في بيئات تقليدية يسودها "تدين قطيعي" وسنوات في المغترب حيث لا رقيب ولا حسيب علينا إلا الواحد الديان, مكنتنا بحمد الله من تجاوز هذه المرحلة الأولية لبلوغ مرحلة "التدين العقلي" الإختياري لا لمصلحة مادية ولا لذهب أصفر أو "أسود". فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون! وللحديث بقية وبقيات.​ 

وليد أحمد السيد
لندن في يوم الخميس الموافق 30 سبتمبر 2010 


(الموافق لعقد مؤتمر التراث الثقافي الثاني في الجامعة الإسلامية والذي تشرف كاتب السطور بالمشاركة فيه عبر البث الحي بالإنترنت أثناء كتابة هذه السطور شرفا ودعما لثلة شريفة يكاد العالم أن ينساها في غمرة التنافس المادي الطاحن).


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارى ان الدكتور وليد السيد لازال مصرا على اسلوبه -الغير المناسب- لكي لا اقول كلمة اخرى في نقد الدكتور جميل اكبر و هذا طبعا ينتقص كثيرا من مصداقيته.وكنت اتمنى من المشرفين ان يحذفوا بعض المقاطع التي فيها اساءة شخصية للدكتور جميل اكبر كما فعلوا مع مقال الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملاحظة الأخت خديجة*



خديجة صالح قال:


> الأخ أحمد بن سعيد، أشكرك على ملاحظتك ​
> 
> يبدو أننا بدانا النقاش حول لب الإشكالية كما أراها أنا على الأقل
> و يظهر أن ندائي منذ البداية له ما يبرره، فكيف نحكم على المشاركة السكانية في الفعل العمراني تخطيطا وإدارة وتسييرا دون إخضاع الأمر إلى البحث بمنهجية علمية صارمة و محايدة.​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
اظن أن خبرة الأخت خديجة العملية يمكن أن تثري جانبا من النقاش. وبرغم هذا ما زلت أعتقد أن إشارتها لمحاولة الاستلهام من النظرية في الكتاب هي محور نقاشنا,فان نفسي اظن ان الكتاب لا يقدم نظرية اصلا في مشاركة السكان من خلال السلطات فهو اصلا يحاول نفي دور السلطات وتسليم الامور للسكان وهي فكرية غريبة

هل لك ان تحدثينا قليلا عن تجربتك في المشاريع التي قمت بها يا اخت خديجة بما يسمح به وقتك

بالنسبة لملاحظة اخي زكريا عن النقد انا قراته بسرعة ورغم قسوة النقد الا انه رد على افكار اصلا طرحها الدكتور جميل, وبرايي ان الدكتور جميل قد نقد بشدة وهاجم لكن باسلوب مبطن, وينتقص في رده كثيرا من الطرف الآخر, فما هو الفرق؟ وانا لا اود ان اتحيز لاحد لكنني ومن هنا اظن ان بعض الكلمات في رد الدكتور وليد قد تكون مفهومة. وبالنسبة للدكتور حموش ولكي اكون محايدا وموضوعيا واعتقد انك شخص موضوعي ومنطقي يا اخ زكريا فهو قام بالرد بشكل هجومي وشخصي ولم يتطرق له احد ابدا وهو حشر نفسه. انا لا اريد الدخول في ملاحظات من هذا النوع فنقاش الافكار هو ما يخصنا هنا واعتقد اننا كقراء ومناقشين تهمنا الافكار اكثر من التحيز لاي طرف

والسلام عليكم


----------



## البحث العلمي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> (الموافق لعقد مؤتمر التراث الثقافي الثاني في الجامعة الإسلامية والذي تشرف كاتب السطور بالمشاركة فيه عبر البث الحي بالإنترنت أثناء كتابة هذه السطور شرفا ودعما لثلة شريفة يكاد العالم أن ينساها في غمرة التنافس المادي الطاحن).


 

الدكتور الفاضل فيصل الشريف
هل هناك تسجيل لمشاركة دكتور وليد السيد في مؤتمر التراث الثقافي في الجامعة الاسلامية؟؟؟


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادئ لتخطيط المدينة العربية/الإسلامية (4)

تورد المصادر التاريخية أن منازل الأنصار حين قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة كانت منازلها (قراها) تسعة كل منها مستقل عن الآخر بنخيله وبمزارعه وأهله وكان يسكن كل قرية قبيلة ولكل قبيلة عدة بطون. هذه المنازل هي: 

- خطة بني عبد الأشهل (من الأوس)
- خطة بني معاوية بن مالك بن عوف بن عمرو بن عوف (من الأوس) 
- خطة كل من بني واقف والسلم (من الأوس)
- خطة بني عمر بن عوف بن مالك (من الأوس)
- خطة بني جحجبا بن كلفة بن عوف (من الأوس)
- خطة كل من بني الحارث بن الخزرج وبني سالم (من الخزرج)
- خطة بني بياضة (من الخزرج)
- خطة بني ساعدة بن كعب وبني مالك بن النجار (من الخزرج)
- خطة بني سلمة (من الخزرج)

وقد وصف الله يثرب (المدينة المنورة) في القرآن بأنها مكونة من مجموعة من القرى وذلك في سورة الحشرة (آية رفم 2) "ما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى" (والآية 14) "لا يقاتلونكم جميعا إلا في قرى محصنة أو من وراء جدر". وقد كانت المدينة قبل الآسلام عبارة عن "آطام" وهي القرى الصغيرة التي تتسع لعائلة واحدة أو مجموعة من العوائل من ذوي القربى لكن بدأت تتحول إلى مدينة متلاحمة عندما هاجر الرسول للمدينة وبدأ يقطع المهاجرين الأراضي لبناء بيوتهم بين خطط الأنصار. 

لقد أهتم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه لتحقيق السكن لكل فرد من أفراد المجتمع وقد أشرف على ذلك بنفسه طوال حياته في المدينة المنورة فخط لبني زهرة في ناحية من مؤخرة المسجد، وجعل لعبدالله وعتبة أبني مسعود الهذليين خطة عند المسجد ,اقطع الزبير بن العوام بقيعا (الأرض ذات الأشجار المتنوعة) واسعا بالقرب من بني غنم، ولأبي بكر منزله عند المسجد، وهناك الكثير من الإقطاعات التي أقطعها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يمكن الرجوع لها في كتب التاريخ لكن إشراف الرسول عليها يعطيها بعدا مدنيا يمثل السلطة المركزية التي مارسها الرسول ليضرب مثالا مهما على "أهمية" دور السلطة وضرورة إشرافها على البيئة العمرانية. 

في إعتقادي أن هذا المبدأ على وجه الخصوص هو من أهم المبادئ الذي يتعارض مع فكرة كتاب عمارة الأرض الذي يقلل من دور السلطة في تنظيم البيئة العمرانية بينما نرى أن الرسول قام بعملية التنظيم بنفسه واقطع الأراضي المتاخمة للمدينة التي لا يملكها أحد بنفسه للمهاجرين وتلك الأراضي التي في وسط المدينة والتي وهبها له الأنصار لتوزيعها على المهاجرين كما قام بشراء أراضي لتوسعة المسجد وبناء مرافق الدولة. لو أن الأمر كما يقول الدكتور جميل أكبر لقال الرسول على كل مهاجر أن يتدبر أمره ويحي الأرض ويبني له ولأسرته لكن الرسول حاول أن يضرب مثالا يجب أن يحتذى في إدارة العمران. 

يتبع.....


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادئ لتخطيط المدينة العربية/الإسلامية (5)

تبين خطط المدينة عند مقدم الرسول لها أن مبدأ "الخطط" و "الخطة" موجود قبل الإسلام وتوزيع مدينة البصرة في العراق على شكل خطط ماهو إلا إمتداد لهذا التقليد والعرف القائم قبل الإسلام ولم يستحدثه الدين الجديد بل أقره وأكد عليه كونه يلائم النظام القبلي الصحراوي الذي كان سائدا في الجزيرة العربية ولم يكن يتنافى ابدا مع مبادئ الإسلام وأخلاقه، وإذا ما عرفنا أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق فأننا بذلك نستطيع أن نقول أن مبدا الخطط كان ضمن النظام الأخلاقي الذي وافق عليه الإسلام وشجعه، ليس على اساس قبلي خالص، فقد قام الرسول بخلط المهاجرين بالانصار في المدينة وأصبحت خطط المهاجرين والنصار متداخلة على اساس "توافقي" اي أن الهدف هو وجود "إنسجام" إجتماعي في الخطة وكان هذا الإنسجام يتمظهر غالبا في التوافق القبلي عند العرب لكن عندما تطورت المدن العربية/الإسلامية ونمت أصبحت الخطط (الحارات) مختلطة قبليا لكنها منسجمة إجتماعيا.

وكان وضع الخطط اساسا يتم يموافقة "السلطة" كما فعل عمر بن الخطاب في البصرة والتي بدأت كثكنة عسكرية (أنشأها القائد عتبة بن غزوان عام 14هـ/635م بأمر عمر) لكنه أستأذن الخليفة عمر قبل أن يقرر موقع المدينة. يقول أحمد بن يحيى البلاذري (توفى 279هـ) في البلدان وفتوحها وأحكامها: أنه عندما نزل عتبة موضع الخريبة من أرض العراق، كتب إلى عمر بن الخطاب يعلمه نزوله بها، وأنه لابد للمسلمين من منزل يشتون به إذا شتوا، ويكنسون فيه إذا أنصرفوا من غزوهم. فكتب إليه عمر أن أجمع أصحابك في موضع واحد، وليكن قريبا من الماء والمرعى، وأكتب إلي بصفته، فكتب إليه أني وجدت أرضا كثيرة القصب، في طرف البر إلى الريف، ودونها مناقع ماء فيها قصباـ فلما قرأ الكتاب قال: هذه أرض نضرة قريبة من المشارب والمراعي والمحتطب، وكتب إليه أن أنزلها، فأنزلهم إياها. 

وفي هذا الحدث مجموعة من المبادئ التي يجب على السلطة القيام بها، فالتسلسل الإداري هنا واضح ولم يفوض عمر قائده عتبة بالاختيار، هكذا، دون الرجوع له بل أمره بالكتابة له لتحديد موقع المدينة لمعرفة عمر بأهمية موقع المدينة التي على السلطة العليا تحديد موقعها لما في ذلك من مصلحة للعباد. كما أن إختيار الموقع نفسه مبنى على حيثيات كثيرة تتلائم مع السكان على المستوى الإجتماعي والمستوى الإقتصادي والمستوى الأمنى وكل هذه الحيثيات يقررها ولي الأمر ولا تترك عادة لعامة الناس. ومع ذلك لم يتدخل عمر في تفاصيل التخطيط العمراني بل تركه لقائده الذي كلف أبو الجرباء عاصم بن دلف لإنزال الجيش فيها وبنى المسجد الجامع في الوسط واعطى لكل قبيلة خطة (حارة) خاصة بها بني في كل منها مسجد وسوق ومقبرة خاصة بها على نفس النمط القائم في المدينة المنورة. وقد كانت البيوت في البداية مبنية من القصب حتى أستاذن ابو موسى الشعري والي البصرة عام 17 هجرية عمر للبناء بالطين بعد أن التهم حريق هائل منازل القصب فإذن له لكن بتفاصيل هذه المرة كانت على شكل أنظمة للتخطيط العمراني هي:

- أن يكون عرض الشوارع ستين ذراعا (30 متر)
- الشوارع الثانوية 20 ذراعا (10 أمتار)
- الأزقة سبعة أذرع (3،5 متر)
- أن تكون المنازل متلاصقة
- أن لايزيد عدد الغرف في المنزل الواحد عن ثلاث
- أن لايرتفع البناء عن طابق واحد
- أن تتوسط كل خطة رحبة (ساحة) لمرابط الخيول وللقبور طول ضلعها 60 ذراعا
- أن تجعل الطرق والشوارع تؤدي إلى المسجد 

وهي أنظمة لا تختلف كثيرا عن أنظمة التخطيط والبناء التي نتبعها هذه الأيام لكن بصفات مختلفة تناسبنا اليوم كما كانت تلك الأنظمة تتناسب مع سكان البصرة في وقت الخليفة عمر رضي الله عنه. وقد عمل أبو موسى الشعري على حل مشكلة تزويد مدينة البصرة بالماء الصالح للشرب من خلال مشروع حفر نهر الأبلة الذي تم تنفيذه عام 25 هجرية والذي أعقبه مشاريع "مياه أخرى" تذكرنا بمشروع المياه العملاق الذي قام به "الأغالبة" في مدينة القيروان في تونس. أن دور السلطة هنا لا يمكن أن يراهن عليه أحد فقد كان اساسيا ومهما ولم يكن لمدينة مثل البصرة أو الكوفة أن تظهر للوجود دون هذا التخطيط العمراني الدقيق. مفهوم السلطة العمرانية هنا وتسلسلها واضح جدا وطبق منذ فجر الإسلام والرسول يقول "عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء المهديين من بعدي".

يتبع...


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مبادئ لتخطيط المدينة العربية/الإسلامية (6)

ويؤكد بناء البصرة وقبل ذلك المدينة المنورة سذاجة فرضية أن المدن العربية الإسلامية كانت تبنى بالتدريج وأنها لم تبنى دفعة واحدة، أو أن نم المدن بعد بناءها الأساسي كان يحدث دون إرادة السلطة، ففي المدينة المنورة كانت "قرى المدينة" تشكل الكتلة العمرانية الأساسية التي أكملها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من خلال إقطاع المهاجرين فتحولت المدينة إلى كتلة عمرانية متلاحمة وفي البصرة بنيت الكتلة العمرانية دفعة واحدة وفي كلا الحالتين كانت إرادة السلطة المركزية هي الأساس في البناء ولو تتبعنا كل تاريخ نشأة كل المدن العربية/الإسلامية التي نشات في صدر الإسلام مثل (الكوفة والفسطاط والقيروان) أو تلك المدن التي كانت قائمة وسكنها المسلمون وغيروا من ملامحها بعد ذلك نجد أن البيئة العمرانية كانت مرتبطة بالسلطة وبعلاقة الراعي بالراعية وهامش الحرية المتاحة للناس الذي أتاحه الإسلام للتعامل مع الملكية الخاصة، وطبعا هذا لا يعني أن هذه المدن المبكرة لم تنمو وتتطور بتدرج لكن الأساس فيها كان بفعل السلطة المركزية ولم تنشأ مدينة لمجرد أن بدأ افنسان بالسكن في مكان ثم بعد ذلك تجمع الناس إلا أن يكون هناك سلطة وإرادة سياسية تدخلت في بناء هذه المدينة. 

أما القول أن المدن العربية/الإسلامية نشأت بفعل إرادة الناس وبالتدريج كما يصور لنا كتاب عمارة الأرض ذلك فهذه رؤية حالمة لم تحدث في يوم من الإيام إلا جزئيا وعلى هامش المدينة أو في بعض الأماكن النائية الريفية الهامشية البعيدة عن السلطة المركزية، مثل ما يحدث في الوقت الراهن في مدن الصفيح والعشوائيات، ولا أعتقد أن أحد يمكن أن يقبل أن يقارن المدن العربية العتيدة بالعشوائيات إلا صاحب النموذج الإذعاني المتحد. وسبب عدم جدوى فرضية التدرج في بناء المدن هو أنه يصعب تصور مدن مزدهرة تنمو بمثل ما يتصوره كتاب عمارة الأرض، وغالبا ما تشكل المدينة الحاضن "العمراني" للكيان "السياسي" الذي لا تقوم الممالك والدول إلا به، ومن أجل ذلك نشأت فكرة التجمعات العمرانية الكبرى عبر التاريخ. 

حتى على المستوى الإنساني المحض، لم يكن هناك تجمعات عمرانية قبل الإسلام بنيت بالتدريج الذي يتخيله كتاب عمارة الأرض فالقرى الصغيرة التي تشكلت منها يثرب (المدينة المنورة) كانت تشكل نظام إجتماعي قبلي، فكل قرية كانت تمثل قبيلة (صغيرة أو كبيرة) كما هو معمول به في اليمن وفي عسير إلى يومنا هذا وحتى مكة كانت تسمى وما زالت "أم القرى" والمقصود هنا أن تلك القرى كانت تبنى دفعة واحدة ثم تنمو أطرافها حسب نمو عدد سكان القبيلة. وفي الجزائر نجد هذا النموذج من القرى في وادي ميزاب فالقرية هناك تسمة "قصر" جمع "قصور" فهناك قصر "غرداية" وقصر "مليكة" وقصر "بني يزجن" وغيرها من قصور بنيت بشكل متباعد عن بعضها البعض تتميز كل منها بتناغمها القبلي وقد تكون بدأت كقصور (قرى) صغيرة ثم كبرت مثل ما يحدث في كل المدن المعاصرة التي تبدا صغيرة وتحتم عليها حاجة السكان التوسع والنمو، لكنها تشكل قرى جديدة إذا زاد عدد السكان فللقرية حدود بعكس المدينة التي تتوسع أطرفها وتمتد أسوارها لتحتوي الأطراف الجديدة وهذا لا يمكن أن يحدث دون موافقة السلطة (حاكم المدينة).

ما أود أن أقوله هو أن المدينة العربية/الإسلامية نشأت منذ البداية بإرادة السلطة وكي تحتضن النظام السياسي حتى على مستوى المدن الصغيرة وحتى القرى الصغيرة كانت نتيجة لإرادة مجتمعية وليست فردية، بل أن البادية في الصحراء حتى وقتنا الحالي لا تتشكل تجمعاتهم السكانية (وهي خيم قابلة للحركة) بشكل فردي بل إن نظام بيوت القبيلة وتوجهات فتحاتها والمسافات بينها مبنى على أعراف وتقاليد نشأت وتطورت لحماية الحياة المجتمعية والتوفيق بين الأفراد في المجتمع وقطع الطريق على اي خلافات يمكن أن تنشأ بينهم، وهذا ليس مجرد علاقة فردية يومية بين السكان بل هو نظام تفرضه "سلطة" القبيلة وأعرافها. 

المبدأ التخطيطي الذي أود أن أؤكد عليه هو أنه لايوجد بيئة عمرانية ناجحة وقابلة للحياة دون تنظيم ودون قوانين ولا يمكن أن يكون للقوانين والتنظيم قيمة دون أن يحترمها الناس ولن يحترم الناس القوانين والأنظمة دون سلطة قوية تفرض هذا الإحترام وتحميه، لذلك نجد أن الإسلام يشدد على الحقوق ويغلظ في مسألة الحدود (حتى أن الرسول غضب من إسامة بن زيد عندما أتى يشفع عند الرسول في المرأة التي سرقت فقال الرسول "والله لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعت يدها") والله تعالي يقول "ولكم في القصاص حياة...."، وكلها إشارات اساسية أنه لاتقوم المجتمعات وبيئاتها العمرانية دون سلطة تحميها وتفرض الحقوق فيها. 

يتبع......


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أود أن أتقدم بجزيل الشكر وعظيم التقدير لأخينا (مشاهد عن كثب) على هذه الاضافات الرائعة والجهد المميز الذي يبذله لمدنا بما نستفيد منه ،، مثل هذا الطرح الهادئ المركز يثير فينا الحماس للعطاء مثله ، ويثير فينا الشوق للمعرفة أكثر ، فالبحر عميق وحدوده بعيده ، والموضوع شائك ، لكن الطرح المقنع هو ما يأتي بالنتيجه في النهاية. اصالة عن نفسي ونيابه عن ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، اتقدم بأسمى ايات الشكر ل مشاهد عن كثب ، وآمل منه المزيد.

راقبوا معي هذا الموضوع الذي تجاوز في حجمه حجم الكتاب ، وإضافات هادفة من كل مكان ، من ظفار ، ابو ظبي ، قطر ، مصر ، البحرين ، السعودية ، مصر ، لبنان ، ليبيا ، الجزائر ، لندن ، برايتون ، إجتمع ذوي الاهتمام الواحد يناقشون موضوعاً علميا هاما ، ويتداخلون بالرأي والحجة ، والسؤال والجواب ، يشدون تاره ، ويتساهلون تاره ، يغضبون مره ، ويفرحون مرات ، ويبذلون الجهد ويضعون عصارة الخبرة والمعرفة ليقرأها البقية ويستفيد منها من يريد ،، نحن بهذا نعتقد اننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب قد حققنا بعض أهدافنا في تجاوز الحدود والتقريب بين أصحاب الاهتمامات المشتركة ، ونشرنا المعرفة ، وعرفنا بالمميزين في المجال نفسه.

للجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ضريبة الصراحة و استعمال الاسم الحقيقي*

*[**quote**=نهاد معمر;1855904]مرحبا*
*الملاحظة الأخيرة من الأستاذ حموش لا معنى لها وبخاصة اننا نناقش افكار*
*ادعو الأخوة الأفاضل للاستمرار في النقاش*​ 
*غريب جدا أن ينصب اهتمام "استاذ مشارك" على هذا المستوى السطحي جدا من النقاش ومحاولة اعادتنا للحوار عن الأشخاص ونياتهم. رجاء الإرتقاء بمستوى النقاش فالكلام يقرؤه المئات وما تكتبه يضر بك اولا ويعكس طريقة التفكير وهذه الملاحظة عامة وليس للاستاذ حموش تحديدا*​ 
*الأخت الفاضلة نهاد معمر؟ *
*أجيبك عن تعقيبك، لأعبر لك عن مدى تواضعي و بساطتي و قد تكون سطحيتي كما تقولين هي التي تدفعني لذلك. و لأبين لك أنه رغم تزاحم برنامجي العملي من بداية الفصل الدراسي الجامعي، و إعداد بحوث محكمة باللغة الأجنبية يستغرق المقال الواحد منها على الأقل شهرين مستمرين، ثم إدارة موقع إلكتروني جديد ثم الأعباء العائلية الكبرى فإني لا أبخل عليك بالرد و لا أستعمل الاسم المستعار. و لذلك أرجو أن تقبلي هديتي و هي أغلى ما عندي و هو اقتطاع جزء من وقتي للإجابة على مداخلتك العابرة و البريئة.*​ 
*1-تعليقي إذا أنت تتبعت القطرة الأولى من هذا الفيض من المناقشات كان دافعه هو تعقيبي على أول مقال للدكتور وليد الذي نعت أحد باحثينا الكبار مثل الدكتور جميل باسم "الانحطاط الفكري" و الدروشة و "المغالطة" التي تخفي نزعة الاستعلاء عن الخصم، و انتفاخ الذات، ثم عدم احترام الكبير الذي أوصانا به ديننا و الذي كتب باسم "النقد" و "البحث العلمي".*​ 
*2- قد يبدو لك ضرورة عدم الخلط بين الأشخاص و الأفكار، و هذا صحيح مطلقا عندما يكون النقاش علميا و واضحا. لكنك ستصطدمين إذا أقسمت لك بأن من المناقشين في هذا الركن من له أكثر من اسم مستعار و هو نفس الشخص، و التي تستعمل بحسب المناسبات لترجيح الكفة أحيانا أو لمدح مداخلة و الرد على أخرى أو حتى مدح النفس باعتبار ألا أحد يمكن كشف ذلك (إلا العلام الخبير). يمكن تقنيا للإدارة اكتشاف ذلك عن طريق رقم الأي بي و مصدر المشاركة، مع ملاحظة تواريخ التسجيل في الموقع، و هو ما أرجوه من إدارة الموقع. كما يمكن للباحث الواعي المتمرس اصطياد الكلمات المفتاحية و الأسلوب و التقاطعات لاكتشاف أن الأسماء المستعارة ما هي إلا لشخص واحد. و من هنا أنا أتضايق من مناقشة أشباح في أمور علمية أفنيت فيها عمري و لا أزال، و كتبت فيها 10 كتب و ما يقرب من 40 مقالا عالميا محكّما. و أجد أنها غير سليمة و غير ناضجة و تفتقد الشجاعة الأدبية. فأنا لا أستطيع أن أتعامل مع شبح. فالإمام علي رضي الله يقول: خاطبوا الناس قدر عقولهم، أتريدون أن يكذب الله و رسوله. فلغة الخطاب تختلف من شخص لآخر. *​*3-مناقشة شخصية علمية مهما كانت يجب أن يسبقها التعرف عليها، و معرفة إنجازاتها و انتمائها العلمي و تخصصها، فقيمة كل شخص ما يحسنه. و لذلك فإن تعليقي على صاحب الشخصية العلمية لم تكن بدافع شخصي بقدر ما هو انزعاجي من تسترها، و تطابق خطابها مع شخصيات مستعارة أخرى سيكشفها الزمن بحول الله.*
*تحياتي المتواضعة*
*مصطفى بن حموش *


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مدينة العشرين مليون نسمة و المدينة الإسلامية*



احمد بن سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل تصلح أفكار (مدينة اللإدارة) والتي يطرحها الدكتور جميل أكبر في كتابه لمدن العصر الحالي؟ هل يمكن تطبيقها مثلا على مدينة القاهرة وعدد سكانها يقترب من 20 مليون نسمة؟ هل يمكن الدخول في حوار متصل يومي بين السكان للتوصل لأفضل الحلول التي تناسبهم بعيدا عن سطوة القضاء وتدخل السلطات والمعاملات الورقية التي تضيع المال والجهد؟
> 
> ...


 
الأخ العزيز أحمد بن سعيد 
أعتقد أن سؤالكم يفتحت بابا علميا كبيرا في المناقشة حول المدينة الإسلامية، و هو التحدي الذي أواجهه منذ أن اشتغلت بموضوع العمران الإسلامي (بكل تواضع منذ 1983). 

ما أستطيع أن أفيدك به هو 
1-المعاملات الإدارية البيروقراطية و الهياكل الإدارية الكبرى كانت في زمن ما تعتبر رمزا للتحضر. لكنها في العشر سنوات الأخيرة على الأقل هناك اتجاه لما يسمى بخفض البيروقراطية deregulation فهناك سيل من الأدبيات في الاقتصاد و الإدارة البلدية و التخطيط حول تفعيل هذا المصطلح الجديد. و لذلك فإن توسيع باب المشاركة الاجتماعية و إعطاء الحرية "المقيدة" للساكن أصبحت عاملا مهما في التصور العمراني الإداري المعاصر. و قد بدأت العملية منذ نشر كتاب للمهندس البريطاني جون أف سي ترنر housing by people ثم أعمال البروفسور الكبير رئيس قسم العمارة السابق في أم أي تي في تقسيم السكن إلى قطاعين الثابت و المتغير support-infill و هناك سيل من الأدبيات التي تؤكد عدم قدرة الإدارة الحديثة متابعة الظاهرة العمرانية، و ظهور ما يسمى بالعشوائيات. يقول في ذلك عالم السيبرنتيكا: إذا كان يجب أن نخترع نظام للتحكم في جسم ضخم (المدينة) فيجب أن يكون تعقده على الأقل بنسبة تعقد ذلك الجسم أو أكثر( الإدارة الحضرية). و منه التسليم بمحدودية المعاملات الإدارية في تطويق الظاهرة العمرانية.
2-إذا كنتم من مصر فإنه قد صدرت دراسة مهمة جدا لأحد الاقتصاديين العالميين هو فرناندو دي سوطو، يبين كيف أن الإدارة الحضرية في مصر و المعاملات العقارية الثقيلة تعيق تفعيل الرأسمال الهائل القابع خلف العقار. و هو يطلب بكل بساطة أعادة تصميم الإدارة الحضرية سهلة و سريعة و قليلة التكاليف لتواكب الدينامكية العمرانية. كتابه المشهور the mystery of capital
الذي ترجم إلى عدة لغات في العالم لشهرته و ثورته العقارية.
3-عجزنا نحن المعتقدون في وجود ما يسمى بموضوع المدينة الإسلامية أو عدم وصولنا إلى حد الآن إلى نتائج عملية لا يعني عقم البحث في هذا المجال. و قد تأتي أجيال أمثالكم بإذن الله لترفع التحدي و تؤسس نظريات إسلامية متوافقة مع هذه الجهود العالمية المعتبرة.

كل هذا يصب كذلك في منحى عمل الدكتور جميل أكبر و لا ينفي النقص عنه أو يمنع نقده.
تحياتي الخالصة
أخوكم مصطفى


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز الدكتور مصطفى...

ألا تعتقد أن الأفكار التي طرحها الدكتور أكبر ماهي إلا إستمرار لأفكار تيرنر وهبراكن وستانفورد أندرسون لكنها إلبست لباس شرعي "مبتسر" وغير ناضج حتى أن الدكتور أكبر لم يستطع الخروج منها بعد ربع قرن من إطلاقها...

أرجو أن تكون إجابتك علمية بعيدا عن العاطفة، فكلنا مع الشريعة وكلنا نتمنى أن نخرج بأفكار تساعد في تطوير مدننا، مع أني لا أؤمن بما يسمى المدينة الإسلامية، فالاسلام أكبر بكثير من أن ننسبه لمدينة أو غيرها من علوم تطبيقية...

ولك تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" أو من مدينة الضباب (حدسي يحدثني بذلك)
أعتقد أن العلم عمل تراكمي و لو عدنا إلى الكوربيزي و ميز فان ديرو و معماريين عالمييين لوجدناهم استوعبوا أعمال من سبقوهم ثم صاغوها بشكل أوضح لتصبح ملكية لهم. فالكوربيزي بمنطقكم هذا سارق كبير، و كذلك زها حديد التي تتحدث عن التفكيك و قد أخذتها من فوكو و دريدا و أيزنمان و غيرهم.

ثم الشريعة يا أخي "المراقب" أو "المشاهد" لا تمنع من الاقتباس، فالدواوين لم تكن في عهد عمر (َض) و البيت ذي الحوش المركزي كان في عهد الرومان واليونان، فهل نقول أن هذا الخليفة سطا على أفكار غيره و أدخلها في الشريعة؟ و أن المسلمين سرقوا النمط السكني المعروف من الحضارات السابقة؟ إن المساهمة العلمية و حتى الحضارية تقتضي ذلك، و للتاريخ أن يحكم. "و قل اعملوا فسيرى عملكم و رسوله و المومنون و ستردون إلى عالم الغيب و الشهادة....". 

أنا لم أقف على غمط لحق كاتب استعمل الدكتور جميل أكبر أفكاره و لم يذكره بل إنه كان بكل صراحة سببا في معرفة بعض هؤلاء العلماء من أمريكا. و قد كانت معرفتي بهابراكن عن طريق مشرفي في بريطانيا "نيك ولكنسون" صاحب مجلة "البيت المفتوح، حيث كان يشرف على أدبيات "سار" من هولاندا، و لم أعرف جميل إلا بعد زمن. أما ستانفورد فقد عرفت قيمته من خلال عمل الدكتور صالح الهذلول. و هل سنقول عن "الدكتور وليد" أنه نسخة من عمل مشرفه بيل هيلير لاستخدامه نظرية سبايس سانتاكس؟ و هل سنقزم عمله بأنها مجرد تطبيق للنظرية على البيت العربي؟ 

كل ما أخافه من عدم إيمانك بالمدينة الإسلامية ألا تؤمن بأن الإسلام يهيمن على حياة المسلمين و أنه جاء للتعبد الزهد و مكارم الأخلاق فقط. قصور "المدينة الإسلامية" في الاستجابة لمتطلبات العصر بسببي وسببك و غيرنا من طبقة المثقفين الذين و إن قاموا بجهود، لم يستطيعوا إلى حد الآن رفع التحدي في تفعيل الشريعة مع تخصصهم و إقناع الناس بها. من البديهي أننا كلنا نؤمن بأن الشريعة صالحة لكل زمان و مكان. فهل يعقل أن يترك ديننا شأنا كبيرا مثل الاجتماع الحضري و العمران و المدينة (التي هي بمفهوم ابن خلدون اجتماع الناس) لهوى الناس و لا تمدهم بمبادئ للاهتداء على الأقل؟ ما هذه الشريعة التي تتنزه عن موضوع المدنية (النون قبل الياء)؟ 
أرجو من الله أن يفتح علينا و عليكم بعلمه و أن يكرمنا بنصرة دينه بتخصصنا، و أن يجردنا من حظوظ النفس التي تكون دائما عائقا في السمو.
أخوكم مصطفى بن حموش


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> *رجو أن تكون إجابتك علمية بعيدا عن العاطفة، فكلنا مع الشريعة وكلنا نتمنى أن نخرج بأفكار تساعد في تطوير مدننا، مع أني لا أؤمن بما يسمى المدينة الإسلامية، فالاسلام أكبر بكثير من أن ننسبه لمدينة أو غيرها من علوم تطبيقية...
> 
> *


اشكر الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش على تواضعه و مشاركته معنا في اثراء هذا النقاش .
كما اشكر كذلك الاخ الكريم مشاهد عن كثب على مشاركاته المفيدة و اقول له انه من حقك ان تؤمن او لا تؤمن بوجود ما يسمى المدينة الاسلامية لكن نفيك لهذا يجب ان يكون مصحوب بادلة قطعية و منطقية و ليس مجرد القول اني لا اؤمن لاني ارى ان نسبة الاسلام لمدينة او علم تطبيقي لا يعتبر انتقاص له بل العكس هو الصحيح و خير دليل على ذلك وجود ما يسمى بالاقتصاد الاسلامي ..الا تؤمن بالاقصاد الاسلامي كذلك؟ .
فكما قال الاستاذ بن حموش انه من غير المعقول ان لا تكون للاسلام علاقة بالاجتماع الحضري و العمران و المدينة باعتبار ان الاسلام منهج شامل للحياة و من يقول هذا الامر فاكيد انه يجهل عظمة هذه الشريعة لذلك فالمطلوب منا كمسلمين غيورين على دينهم ان نتوقف عن نفي دور الشريعة في العمران و ان نستثمر جهودنا هذه في الاتجاه المعاكس اي ان نجتهد في ايجاد نظريات للعمران البشري مستمدة من الشريعة الاسلامية و حينئد لا نكون قد خدمنا الاسلام فقط بل خدمنا البشرية جمعاء لان الاسلام دين عالمي .


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*محاولة انهاء النقاش الشخصي والخلاف*



مصطفى ولد أحمد قال:


> *[**quote**=نهاد معمر;1855904]مرحبا*
> 
> *الملاحظة الأخيرة من الأستاذ حموش لا معنى لها وبخاصة اننا نناقش افكار*
> *ادعو الأخوة الأفاضل للاستمرار في النقاش*​
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
الأخ الدكتور مصطفى

رغم أنني ارى ضرورة مناقشة الافكار لما يفيد الجميع ومحاولتي المستمرة لذلك كما لاحظ مشرف الموقع واثني على ذلك في تعليق سابق الا ان قلة تعيد طرح مواضيع شخصية وتطفو مرة اخرى على السطح وللاسف انت واحد منهم بتعليقاتك ومداخلاتك الشخصية المستمرة سواء بالكلام عن نفسك او عن الاخرين.

ولذلك فانا اريد ان اتناقش معك وارجو ان ننهي الموضوع ونضعه جانبا للابد كي نناقش افكار ونستفيد

اولا: ليس هناك احد منا ليس عنده جدولا حافلا, لذلك تقديمك عن نفسك بان عندك اعباء وواجبات عندك تسردها لنا بالتفصيل لتبين اهمية تفضلك بالرد امر غير مفهوم وكانك الوحيد المشغول ونحن لا عمل لنا سوى مطالعة الانترنت

ثانيا: رجوعك المستمر للمقال الاول فقط للدكتور وليد, واهمال بقية الافكار وتكرار ما ورد فيه من كلمات ايضا غير مفهوم, فالدكتور وليد وضح في اكثر من مكان هنا انه لم يقصد شخص الدكتور جميل بهذه العبارات. والدكتور جميل رد بنفسه على الدكتور وليد. وهناك نقاش بين الاثنين ومحاولات الدكتور فيصل المستمرة للوقوف على الحياد وتقريب وجهات النظر والخلاف. والسؤال الذي يمكن ان يوجهه لك البعض هو: ما هي علاقتك بالموضوع اصلا؟ وهل وجه لك الدكتور وليد اي كلمة بحيث سمحت لنفسك اخلاقا وشرعا ان تخاطبه بكلمات صريحة مثل علماني منافق يتستر بالعلمانية, ورعاعي, وكلمات نابية صريحة الشتم اجتماعيا, وانه كذوب وتشير لحجمه بالغمز واللمز, ووصفته بالفار الذي يثقب الجبل ولكن لا يقدر ان يزيحه, وسمحت لنفسك بمخالفات شرعية كثيرة منها التلصص والتجسس على عباد الله مخالفا اية قرانية صريحا (ولا تجسسوا) (وكيف اذن ليس عندك وقت وبرنامجك حافل وانت تقوم بهذا الاعمال؟).

ثالثا: إن كنت فعلا مغرما بما تسميه علم (الجرح والتعديل) والذي تحول بفضل مشاركاتك الى (علم التجريح) فهل تطبق هذا العلم على كل العلماء الذين تعرفهم وتميل لآرائهم أم تطبقه فقط على من تختلف معهم؟ ولكي يكون السؤال محددا: هل طبقته على الدكتور جميل اكبر؟ فهناك مثلا ذكر في المداخلات انه يسب الراسمالية ويمارسها في نفس الوقت؟ هل طبقت هذا العلم الشرعي عليه؟ وهل مثلا يعني لك ولعلم الجرح والتعديل شيئا ان تعلم بممارسات اكاديمية لا اخلاقية بتحيز اكاديمي محكم كما قرانا في اكثر من مكان على علاقة خاصة بطالبة اثناء مناقشة علمية, هل يعني هذا شيئا لعلم الجرح والتعديل ويلغي مصداقية الشخص الاكاديمية ام انه لا يخصك لانك تحب هذا الشخص وربما على (علاقة عمل معه ومصلحة اكاديمية او مهنية مثلا) اسئلة فقط وليست اتهامات. أم هل يستخدم شخص للشتيمة واخر للرد عالي الاخلاق وهما وجهان لعملة واحدة؟

رابعا: العقلاء والحكماء عندما يرون خلافا بين اثنين يسارعون لتقريب وجهات النظر كما يفعل الدكتور فيصل وغيره, لا كما تفعل انت! وفرضا انك معني بالموضوع وانت لست كذلك ولم يتهمك احد بشيء او يسبك, هل من العقل ان تقوم بالرد بكلمات اكثر اساءه, على فرض ان الكلمات الاولى كانت مسيئة! هل عندما ترى خلافا بين مسلمين اثنين تدخل فورا وتتحيز لواحد لم يستنجد بك اصلا وتسب الآخر وتتهمه في دينه وعقيدته وعلمه استنادا لاعتقادات ظنية منك؟

انا برايي ان ما نكتب سيسجل علينا او لنا وبرايي ان الملاحظات المرفوعة حتى الان تبين ان هناك اناس عقلانيين وموضوعيين في طرحهم مثل الاخ زكريا مثلا لا حصرا, وفي المقابل هناك اناس لا يعرفون معنى ادب الحوار وادبيات الاختلاف في الراي, يؤسفني ان اصرح بذلك

خامسا: بالنسبة لغرامك المستمر بمعرفة ماهية الاشخاص في منتدى يرتاده المئات يوميا وبه عشرات الالاف من الاعضاء, هل تبدو هذه فكرة ذكية؟ وعندما تريد ان تطبق علم الجرح والتعديل على منتدى افتراضي يسجل فيه معظم الناس باسماء كثيرا سترا للخصوصية احيانا, هل تبدو فكرة تتبع الناس مسألة حكيمة؟ وعلى فرض انك لا تريد التحيز لشخص ما هل ينطبق علم الجرح والتعديل على معرفة هوية المتعاطفين معك؟ وهل اسماؤهم حقيقية فعلا ام سترا للخصوصية وربما خجلا من طرح نقاش دون المستوى يلجأ احيانا بعض الأعضاء ويرتاح لأن يناقش دون معرفة اسمه الحقيقي. ومن الطريف ان شخصا باسم "المدينة الاسلامية" وضع ملاحظة يطلب معرفة الاسم الحقيقي لعضو اخر اسمه "مشاهد عن كثب"؟؟ والسؤال يخفي الكثير وراءه ولم تعد المسألة تتعلق بالافكار بل بالاشخاص؟ 

وبالنسبة لقضية التحيز لهذه الفكرة أو تلك, السنا كلنا يوميا نتحيز لاصلنا وهويتنا وتاريخنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا وماضينا ولما نشرب وناكل ونعتقد بالمئات من الاختيارات التي نمارسها كل لحظة ودقيقة ويوم وشهر ودائما؟ من منا غير متحيز باية درجة كانت كبيرة او صغيرة؟ ولذلك فالموضوعية ومحاولة نفي التحيز قد الامكان تقتضي ادارة النقاش بمعالجة الافكار ذاتها وليس بالرد على الفكرة لمجرد معرفة من طرحها كما تحاول ان تفعل انت؟ ولهذا السبب ففكرة نقاشنا على هذا الملتقي هي تجسد ما يمكن ان تحمله كلمة "موضوعية" من ايجابية, لاننا لا نعرف هوية المتكلم ونستمع فقط للافكار التي يقولها. وبخلاف هذه الميزة الايجابية التي ندركها كلنا نستغرب أنك انت الوحيد المنهمك في محاولة تتبع ماهية الشخص خلف الفكرة؟؟؟ ولا يمكن باي حال ان يوجد بيننا شخص غير متحيز بما فيهم شخصك, لكن اشخاصا مثل الدكتور فيصل ومشاهد عن كثب على سبيل المثال لا الحصر يطرحون افكارا كثيره للنقاش يبدو انه ليس عند بعض الاخوة وقت لها انما همهم الوحيد هو عملية استخبارات وتلصص على الاي بي وغيره. رجاء ان نعود للحوار الراقي بدلا من هذا المستوى.

سادسا: عندما تكثر من الاشارة لنفسك وقد رفعت موضوعا منفردا خاصا بك به سيرتك الذاتية اليس في هذا تزكية للنفس وطلبا للشهرة؟ وعندما تعتقد ان عملك على موضوع المدية الاسلامية منذ العام 1983 كما كتبت , تظن انه يعطيك افضلية على غيرك اليس في هذا انتقاص بالاخرين؟ وهل تظن ان الناس لا يقرأون ومنهم من يزاول العمارة والتخطيط منذ سنوات طويلة وليس منهمكا فقط في ابحاث علمية؟ وكيف تعيب على غيرك ممارسة النقد المعماري وهم متخصصون فيه؟ هل نقد موضوع المدينة الاسلامية هو خاص بجماعة متعاطفة مع المدينة وادبياتها ام هو مفتوح لنقاش الجميع المتعاطف والمتخلف مع ادبياتها؟ وكيف تستعمل كلمة (تطاول) بحق الدكتور وليد حين تقول (تطاول على بحث افنيت فيه جزءا كبيرا من عمري) وتهدد وتتوعد بالاقتراب من كتبك, اليس في هذا استعلاء عظيم؟ واذا كان معماري ومفكر مثل الدكتور وليد وقد جمع بين العمارة والكتابة والبحث والتصميم لاكثر من عشرين سنة بالعمل مع معماريين مثل الدكتور عبد الحليم ابراهيم وراسم بدران وغيرهم وخطط وصمم مدنا كما قرانا له في مجلة البناء لا يحق له ان ينقد, فمن برأيك يحق له النقد والكتابة في عالمنا العربي الزاخر بالنقاد؟

وقد قرات ردك اليوم في موضوعك وكنت اريد التعقيب هناك ولكن ساطرح الرد هنا. فاجابتك على تساؤل الاخ النشيط والعقلاني زكريا لم تكن ابدا على مستوى السؤال بل كان اكثر من نصفها مدحا شخصيا واستعراضا للسيرة الذاتية واشارة لكتابك واسم الناشر. وبما انك تفضل الكلام في مدار الشخصية وسيرتك الذاتية فهنا سؤال لك لو سمحت: 

قرات في سيرتك الذاتية انك التحقت بجامعة في انجلترا واكملت درجة (mphil) وبعدها التحقت بباريس واكملت (phd) فهل من سبب لذلك؟ فمن معرفتي بالدرجات العلمية فدرجة (mphil) لا تطلب لذاتها من الطالب لانها درجة وسط بين الماجستير والدكتوراة وتعطى في الغالب لمن اخفق في اجتياز عتبة الوصول للدكتوراة, أو قدم أطروحة دكتوراة لم تنجح لا سمح الله. ودليل انك لم تطلب درجة (mphil) هو انك ذهبت بعدها لباريس لاكمال الدكتوراة من جديد. فالمنطق يقول ان يعمل الطالب ماجستير لسنة واحدة أو يلتحق ببرنامج الدكتوراة ان كان عنده نفس طويل. سؤال وليس استنتاجات فلا نقوم بدور المحقق في هذا الملتقى.

وارجو العذر للاطالة واقبل تحيتي

والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعاقة الحوار بالظنون المستمرة*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> اشكر الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش على تواضعه و مشاركته معنا في اثراء هذا النقاش .
> .


 
السلام عليكم 
يؤسفني اخي زكريا ان اكتب ملاحظتي هذه عنك وقد اخذت انطباعا واعطيت حكمي عليك سابقا بانك عقلاني وموضوعي وغير متحيز, ويبدو انني كنت متسرعا

فسرعتك بالاجابة والاطراء على الدكتور مصطفى ونعته "بالتواضع", وكانه يتفضل علينا بالمشاركة معنا, تجاهلا منك لكل ما صدر منه بحق الدكتور وليد من كلمات سب وقذف ورمي خارج الملة, وفي نفس الوقت سرعة كتابة ملاحظتك بحق الدكتور وليد ونقده بالامس تشير باصابع الاتهام لتحيز واضح. يؤسفني ان اكتب هذا الملاحظة عنك ويؤسفني ان نقاشنا يدور بهذه الطريقة لاصطياد في الماء العكر والتربص لبعضنا بناء على قناعات مسبقة وليس بناء على الأفكار.

أما ملاحظة الدكتور مصطفى للاخ "مشاهد عن كثب" بانه مدينة الضباب, وكلنا يعرف ان مدينة الضباب هي لندن وكانه يشير باتهام ما, فتدل على ان الاخ مصطفى مقيد نفسه باطار ضحل جدا لتتبع الاشخاص وليس نقاش الافكار, وهي مشكلة كبيرة ارجو ان يتخلص منها او يعفينا من مطالعة ظنونه المستمرة لنرتقي بمناقشة الافكار, الا اذا كان فعلا يقصد ان نظل في هذا المستوى السطحي كي ننصرف عن مناقشة ما طرحه الزملاء.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعتذر عن مواصلة النقاش*



مصطفى ولد أحمد قال:


> الأخ "مشاهد عن كثب" أو من مدينة الضباب (حدسي يحدثني بذلك)


 
السلام عليكم
قال الله تعالى في ذم الظن ( وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَّا ظَنًّا ۚ إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ (36)) سورة يونس

يؤسفني د. فيصل الشريف ان انسحب من النقاش فلا اود الاستمرار وقد قدم لنا بعض الاخوة نماذج سيئة جدا في الحوار وفي التعامل مع الاخرين, ومنهم مسلمون يدعون بتطبيق علوم شرعية ودينية

واخر دعواهم ان الحمد لله رب العالمين, سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

واستغفر الله ان كانت لي سقطات في هذا النقاش والمنتدى

والسلام عليكم


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز الدكتور مصطفى

أنا لا أنكر دور الشريعة في حياة المسلم، لكني انكر المصطلح "المدينةالإسلامية" لأنه مصطلح إستشراقي ولم يرد مطلقا في كتب التراث هذا المصطلح. وفي اعتقادي أنه مصطلح يقزم شمول الشريعة التي ترتكز على مبدأ "أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة" وأن الإسلام بطبعه "إحتوائي" أي يقبل الجديد ويتبناه إذا لم يعارض الثوابت. أنا دائما أقول أنه يوجد لدينا مدن في الحضارة الإسلامية وقد تكون هذه المدن معولمة ومتعددة الثقافات لكنها ضمن الحضارة الإسلامية 

أما أن الدكتور جميل يمثل امتداد للأفكار لأساتذته من الغرب فلا ضير في ذلك ولم نتهمه بالسرقة ولم نتهمه أصلا بالسرقة لكن إلباس هذه الأفكار ثوب شرعي وتقديسها على أنها تمثل الشريعة الإسلامية فهذا الذي لا يمكن أن نقبله، وبالطبع لا ننكر عليك ولا على الأخ زكريا قبوله فكل إنسان حر في ما يفعل، وكل نفس بما عملت رهينة....

أنني استغرب أن يكون باحثا أكاديميا بمثل خبرتك التي تجاوزت الربع قرن في نفس المجال (ما تسمونه المدينة الإسلامية) ولم يستطع أن يتبين الأفكار الغير الناضجة التي يمتلئ بها كتاب عمارة الأرض، لا أريد الإطالة عليكم لكننا نريد أن نحتكم للعقل

ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الدكتور فيصل الشريف

أشكركم على الاهتمام وعلى الإطراء...فأنا مؤمن بان الحوار مفتاح المعرفة وكنت أتمنى من البداية أن لا يحيد الحوار إلى المسائل الشخصية التي يصر عليها البعض...أتمنى أن نترفع عن الاتهامات الشخصية وأتمنى أن ينتهي هذا الحوار إلى نضج معرفي، فالمؤمن طالب معرفة وباحث عن الحق....

ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> السلام عليكم
> يؤسفني اخي زكريا ان اكتب ملاحظتي هذه عنك وقد اخذت انطباعا واعطيت حكمي عليك سابقا بانك عقلاني وموضوعي وغير متحيز, ويبدو انني كنت متسرعا
> 
> فسرعتك بالاجابة والاطراء على الدكتور مصطفى ونعته "بالتواضع", وكانه يتفضل علينا بالمشاركة معنا, تجاهلا منك لكل ما صدر منه بحق الدكتور وليد من كلمات سب وقذف ورمي خارج الملة, وفي نفس الوقت سرعة كتابة ملاحظتك بحق الدكتور وليد ونقده بالامس تشير باصابع الاتهام لتحيز واضح. يؤسفني ان اكتب هذا الملاحظة عنك ويؤسفني ان نقاشنا يدور بهذه الطريقة لاصطياد في الماء العكر والتربص لبعضنا بناء على قناعات مسبقة وليس بناء على الأفكار.


ارى اخي احمد ان اسات فهمي فانا لم اصف الاستاذ مصطفى بن حموش بالتواضع لانه شارك في النقاش انا فعلت ذلك لانه رد على الاخت نهاد و شرح لها موقفه وكان يمكن ان يتجاهل ردها ..اما عن قولك لي باني منحاز للدكتور مصطفى بن حموش و اتهامي على ذلك و كانها جريمة فهذا غير مقبول منك لان التحيز لشخص ما بناءا على افكاره امر طبيعي و لا يضر بالنقاش وانت ايضا منحاز للدكتور وليد السيد و عرفت هذا من البداية لكني لم التفت لهذا الامر لانك حر في ذلك.
على كل حال اترك الحكم للاخوة الاعزاء لكن استغربت كثيرا من موقفك هذا و لم اتوقعه منك اطلاقا ولم اكن اريد ان تنتهي الامور بهذه الطريقة.


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> الأخ العزيز الدكتور مصطفى
> 
> أنا لا أنكر دور الشريعة في حياة المسلم، لكني انكر المصطلح "المدينةالإسلامية" لأنه مصطلح إستشراقي ولم يرد مطلقا في كتب التراث هذا المصطلح. وفي اعتقادي أنه مصطلح يقزم شمول الشريعة التي ترتكز على مبدأ "أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة" وأن الإسلام بطبعه "إحتوائي" أي يقبل الجديد ويتبناه إذا لم يعارض الثوابت. أنا دائما أقول أنه يوجد لدينا مدن في الحضارة الإسلامية وقد تكون هذه المدن معولمة ومتعددة الثقافات لكنها ضمن الحضارة الإسلامية
> 
> ...


اجدد شكري لك اخي مشاهد عن كثب على اثراء النقاش و التزام الموضوعية في كل مشاركاتك و لقد استفدت كثيرا من نقدك الموضوعي للدكتور جميل اكبر و كنت اتمنى من الدكتور وليد السيد ان يتبع نفس الاسلوب الذي اتبعنه وان يركز فقط على الافكار و لو فعل ذلك لما رد عليه الاستاذ بن حموش بتلك الطريقة و ربما كنا سنجد طريقا اخر في الحوار يسوده الاحترام المتبادل.لذلك ارجوا من اساتذتنا الكرام ان يكون عبرة للطلاب و ان لا يدخلوا في مشاحنات شخصية و ان يتعلموا من سلفنا الصالح كيف انهم كانوا يختلفون في الافكار دون ان تتنافر قلوبهم.


----------



## arch.maged (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*للاسف*

وما المشكلة ان يرد الاستاذ بن حموش على الاستاذة نهاد حتى تصفه بالتواضع يا اخ زكريا ..!!! 

واريد ان افهم معنى اتهام الناس بالعلمانية لمجرد ان لهم راي اخر..!!!! للاسف اصبحت التهمة بالعلمانية حلا سهلا لإبعاد أي رأي آخر عن الساحة وهذايحصل بالفعل ونخسر العديد من أصحاب الآراء المخلصة والمحترمة ....من المخجل أن يوصف بالكفروالعلمانية من يحاول ممارسة الفكر, وأن يكون التكفير هو عقاب التفكير. شئ مخجل في أي مجتمع...هل من حق أحد تكفير أحد آخر, لمجرد الاختلاف معه في الفكر أو الرأي والسياسة؟ ام هو افلاس فكري كما ذكر احد الاخوة..ام ازمة تركيب زهني غير منهجي..وهل يجوز لأحد, في ميدان البحث العلمي, التفتيش في عقيدة الباحث ومحاكمة ضميره, واستخدام كل الوسائل لردع اجتهاده العلمي, أو إطلاق الرصاص؟....التراث لا يتجدد بالتكرار والتقليد, بل يتجدد بمداومة بحثه ودراسته وتحليله, كلما استجدت مناهج, واتسعت قدرة العقل الإنساني معرفيا, على إدراك ما لم يكن مدركا....ارجوا من الاخ مشاهد ان يستكمل معنا الموضوع الراقي عن مبادئ تخطيط المدينة العربية الاسلامية...ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> وما المشكلة ان يرد الاستاذ بن حموش على الاستاذة نهاد حتى تصفه بالتواضع يا اخ زكريا ..!!!
> 
> واريد ان افهم معنى اتهام الناس بالعلمانية لمجرد ان لهم راي اخر..!!!! للاسف اصبحت التهمة بالعلمانية حلا سهلا لإبعاد أي رأي آخر عن الساحة وهذايحصل بالفعل ونخسر العديد من أصحاب الآراء المخلصة والمحترمة ....من المخجل أن يوصف بالكفروالعلمانية من يحاول ممارسة الفكر, وأن يكون التكفير هو عقاب التفكير. شئ مخجل في أي مجتمع...هل من حق أحد تكفير أحد آخر, لمجرد الاختلاف معه في الفكر أو الرأي والسياسة؟ ام هو افلاس فكري كما ذكر احد الاخوة..ام ازمة تركيب زهني غير منهجي..وهل يجوز لأحد, في ميدان البحث العلمي, التفتيش في عقيدة الباحث ومحاكمة ضميره, واستخدام كل الوسائل لردع اجتهاده العلمي, أو إطلاق الرصاص؟....التراث لا يتجدد بالتكرار والتقليد, بل يتجدد بمداومة بحثه ودراسته وتحليله, كلما استجدت مناهج, واتسعت قدرة العقل الإنساني معرفيا, على إدراك ما لم يكن مدركا....ارجوا من الاخ مشاهد ان يستكمل معنا الموضوع الراقي عن مبادئ تخطيط المدينة العربية الاسلامية...ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


 
ارى ان بعض الاخوة يصرون على تغيير اتجاه الحوار ويريدون زرع الفتن و البغضاء اكثر من الاصلاح و يريدوننا ان نرجع الى نقطة الصفر بعد ان وصلنا الى مرحلة متقدمة في النقاش الجاد.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

قرأت اليوم (السبت) مقالا للكاتب صلاح سالم في جريدة الحياة اللندنية (العدد 17347) أورد فيه عبارة أعتقد أنها تمس موضوع حوارنا هذا، لقد قال:

" أن التوحيد بين فهم الدين أي الفكر الديني، وبين الدين نفسه يؤدي مباشرة إلى التوحيد بين البشر اصحاب الفهم الديني وبين الله الموحي بالدين، ومن ثم إعتماد نصوصهم بوصفها نصوصا أولية تتمتع بذات قداسة النصوص الأولية تقريبا، على نحو يجعل المعاصرين يترددون في تخطئة كثير من آراء علماء الدين، بل والتستر أحيانا على هذه الآراء وتبريرها على رغم أنها نتاج عقل بشري مثلنا، الأمر الذي يضفي قداسة على الإنسان والزمان ويعطل دور العقل في التاريخ، إذ يحيله عقلا تبريريا لفهم الأولين الديني، يسهم في بناء سلطة التراث ومد سيطرتها على الواقع، بل وعلى العقل نفسه، وهكذا يتم إهدار البعد التاريخي بتوهم التطابق بين مشكلات الحاضر وهمومه وبين مشكلات الماضي وهمومه، وإفتراض إمكانية إصلاح حلول الماضي للتطبيق على الحاضر الأمر الذي يساهم في تعميق إغتراب الإنسان والتستر على مشكلات الواقع الفعلية في الخطاب الديني".

أنه تحليل عميق ينطبق قلبا وقالبا على خطاب الدكتور أكبر ومن يدور في فلكه في عمارة الأرض، مع فرق النضح والإطروحات العميقة التي يفتقر لها الكتاب الذي نتناوله بالنقد في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعتذر للعودة والرد*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> اجدد شكري لك اخي مشاهد عن كثب على اثراء النقاش و التزام الموضوعية في كل مشاركاتك و لقد استفدت كثيرا من نقدك الموضوعي للدكتور جميل اكبر و كنت اتمنى من الدكتور وليد السيد ان يتبع نفس الاسلوب الذي اتبعنه وان يركز فقط على الافكار و لو فعل ذلك لما رد عليه الاستاذ بن حموش بتلك الطريقة و ربما كنا سنجد طريقا اخر في الحوار يسوده الاحترام المتبادل.لذلك ارجوا من اساتذتنا الكرام ان يكون عبرة للطلاب و ان لا يدخلوا في مشاحنات شخصية و ان يتعلموا من سلفنا الصالح كيف انهم كانوا يختلفون في الافكار دون ان تتنافر قلوبهم.


 
السلام عليكم
اعتذر اولا للعودة والرد, واعتذر ثانيا لخطأي السابق فقد حكمت متسرعا على عقلانيتك وموضوعيتك يا اخ زكريا. فانت تبدو وكانك وكيل او محام تكتب باسم الاخ مصطفى. وجملتك التي اشير اليها باللون الاحمر تثبت ذلك فكأنك تعطي التبرير الكامل لكل ما يكتب الاستاذ بن حموش وشرعية السب والقذف الذي قام به رغم انه لا علاقة له بالخلاف الفكري بين الدكتور وليد والدكتور جميل. وكما ذكرت في ملاحظتي السابقة فالدكتور وليد وضح موقفه من نقد الكتاب وليس الشخص ومع ذلك يصر طرف ثالث هو بن حموش على السب والقذف كلما حلا له ان يكتب. من تسبب في انحرافنا لهذا المستوى هو الاستاذ بن حموش بملاحظاته المتكررة التي تنزل لهذا المستوى.

اما عن كلامك بانني منحاز للدكتور وليد فانا مثلك اقرا له منذ فترة ودخلت هذا الملتقى تتبعا لكتاباته, ولم اعرف الاستاذ بن حموش سابقا رغم انه يقول انه كتب 10 كتب و 40 بحثا ورغم اطلاعي الجيد في عالم المعرفة المعمارية فكيف انحاز لفكر شخص لا اعرفه ولا يعجبني تفكيره مما يكتب على هذا الملتقى

انا برايي ان مشكلة الاستاذ حموش ليست فقط مع الدكتور وليد ولكن في اسلوب كتابته ايضا والذي له علاقة بظنون واوهام وتطبيق علوم ما انزل الله بها من سلطان على عباد الله وبطريقة "المطففين" الذين يكيلون بمكيالين. وايضا في الكلمات التي يستعملها في مدح نفسه وانه لتواضعه تفضل بالدخول للمنتدى والرد على احد الاعضاء رغم انه مشغول جدا, وكذلك ارى انه استاذ وليس استاذ مشارك فقط في الغمز واللمز والتحري والتربص والظن. الا يرى القراء ذلك بشكل واضح؟

اذا كانت عنده مشكلة في كتابات الدكتور وليد وصدقنا هذا الكلام, فلماذا يستبيح لنفسه مخاطبة الآخرين بالطريقة التي يخاطبهم بها مثل "تحياتي الاخوية الحذرة" وعبارات مثل "الاخ مشاهد عن كثب أو من مدينة الضباب حدسي يحدثني بذلك" ويختم بعبارات مثل "تحياتي المتواضعة" وما ذنبنا نحن بهذه الظنون والاتهامات كي نقراها وما اهميتها لنا؟

هو يحاول فقط التركيز على سخافات ثانوية والكلام عن الاشخاص ومن يكتب ماذا؟ ونستغرب ان استاذا مشاركا عنده مثل هذه النظرة في التعامل مع الآخرين والظن المتكرر بهم والمصيبة انه يصرف الوقت الكثير لكتابة ملاحظات لمحاولة تبرير هذا المنطق وكانه امر طبيعي وضروري للنقاش

اعتقد بان كثيرون مثلي سينفضون عن مثل هذا النقاش

والسلام عليكم


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> " أن التوحيد بين فهم الدين أي الفكر الديني، وبين الدين نفسه يؤدي مباشرة إلى التوحيد بين البشر اصحاب الفهم الديني وبين الله الموحي بالدين، ومن ثم إعتماد نصوصهم بوصفها نصوصا أولية تتمتع بذات قداسة النصوص الأولية تقريبا، على نحو يجعل المعاصرين يترددون في تخطئة كثير من آراء علماء الدين، بل والتستر أحيانا على هذه الآراء وتبريرها على رغم أنها نتاج عقل بشري مثلنا، الأمر الذي يضفي قداسة على الإنسان والزمان ويعطل دور العقل في التاريخ، إذ يحيله عقلا تبريريا لفهم الأولين الديني، يسهم في بناء سلطة التراث ومد سيطرتها على الواقع، بل وعلى العقل نفسه، وهكذا يتم إهدار البعد التاريخي بتوهم التطابق بين مشكلات الحاضر وهمومه وبين مشكلات الماضي وهمومه، وإفتراض إمكانية إصلاح حلول الماضي للتطبيق على الحاضر الأمر الذي يساهم في تعميق إغتراب الإنسان والتستر على مشكلات الواقع الفعلية في الخطاب الديني".


انا اوافق الكاتب في هذا الراي و هذا ما اشرت اليه عندما تكلمت عن الثابت و المتغير في الشريعة الاسلامية و اريد ان اضيف ان الدكتور جميل اكبر في كتابه تطرق الى قضية شائكة نوعا ما لانها لا تمس فقط مجال العمارة و العمران بل تم تمس ايضا علوم الشريعة و هو غير متخصص في العلم الشرعي و بالتالي من الممكن ان يكون قد وقع في بعض الاخطاء خاصة في التمييز بين الدين و بين الفكر الديني كما يقول الكاتب صلاح سالم و يمكن انه بنى نظريته على اساس اجتهادات لفقهاء في ظروف خاصة لا تلزمنا في واقعنا المعاصر ..طبعا انا لست متاكدا من ذلك و لن احكم على ذلك قبل ان انهي قرائتي للكتاب و اتحرى من الادلة التي تبناها الدكتور جميل اكبر ..لكن رغم هذا فان كل هذه النقائص في الكتاب ان وجدت يجب ان لا تنقص من قيمته لان الدكتور جميل اكبر هو اول من دخل في هذا المجال و هي تجربة اولى وكل تجربة لها سلبيات و ايجابيات و علينا ان نتدارك الاخطاء التي وجدت في هذه التجربة و نصححها لا ان نهدمها و ان نشجع البحث في هذا المجال و ندعمه حتى نصل الى النتيجة المرجوة باذن الله تعالى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اخوكم زكريا.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكلة النقاش*

السلام عليكم

اظن ان مشكلتنا في النقاش ليست فقط في المحاولات المتكررة لجره بعيدا عن محوره من قبل البعض, ولكني اعتقد الآن انها مشكلتنا مع من اخذ مواقف مسبقة دون ارضية علمية وعمل المطلوب منهم والقراءة قبل المناقشة. الاخ مشاهد عن كثب رجل علمي وموضوعي يبدو انه قارئ ومطلع جيد واتى لنا بالكثير من المادة الدسمة للنقاش. وعلى العكس من ذلك فبعض الاخوة لم يقرأوا حتى الكتاب موضع النقاش ويعطون احكاما وتحيزات مسبقة وتبريرات للكاتب لم يقلها.

انا قرات الكتاب اكثر من مرة, المشكلة ليست كما يقول احد الاخوة بانه ليس عالم متخصص في الشريعة وانه خلط بين الدين والعلم الديني, مشكلتنا مع هذا الكتاب ان الكاتب ومن السطر الاول لم يوضح للقارئ ان هذا العلم الشرعي شائك وان البحث له ايجابيات وسلبيات, بل على العكس فمن المقدمة يبدا الكاتب باستعمال جمل واثقة جدا يفهم القارئ منها انه عالم شريعة متمكن وان ما سيكتبه هو خلاصة فهم الشريعة وتطبيقها على العمران المعاصر خلافا للفهم السقيم للمعماريين الذين لم يفهموا عظمة الشريعة مثل 

يعاني المسلمون اليوم حالة من التخلف الحضاري حتى فاتهم الركب بعد ان كانوا رواده. كيف السبيل للنهوض؟ وما هول دور الإسلام في زمن العلوم الباهرة والصناعات الراقية والتخصصات المتفرعة؟ ومما زاد الحال سوءاً أن التخصصات المستوردة غزت الأنظمة والمؤسسات شالة فكر العلماء عن ساحة المجتمعالفكرية راسمة لهم حدود لا يتعدوها وبما أن هذه التخصصات تبلورت في بيئات تختلف عنبيئات المسلمين فلا يفهمها كثير من علماء الشريعة وهذا زاد من انفصال دور كتاب الله ورسوله عن واقع الحياة وعن رسم المنهج لأيقاظ الأمة الإسلامية من كبوتها.

في هذا الكتاب هناك توضيح لعظمة الشريعة وملائمتها للبيئة المبنية المعاصرة وتفوقها عنجميع النظم والنظريات المعاصرة فالكاتب يتعجب من جمود أولئك المعماريون والمخططين بالنسبة للمشاكل البيئية الراهنة محاولين إبعاد الشريعة عن هذه المسائل . فغالبية المعماريون ينظرون إلى البيئة التقليدية نظرة عاطفية مصحوبة بسوء الفهم

وهذه الجملة هي من الافتتاحية للكتاب, والكاتب يخاطب القارئ بلهجة واثقة جدا جدا وان عنده المفتاح السحري لمشكلات البيئة المعاصرة وانه حتي يتهم الكثير من علماء الشريعة بعدم الفهم, سبحان الله علماء الشريعة لن يمكنهم فهم هذه البيئات لانها تطورت في بيئات تختلف عن بيئات المسلمين بينما معماري سيفهم الشريعة التي ليست تخصصه ويطبقها على هذه البيئات وانه سيقدم توضيح من خلال هذا الكتاب لعظمة الشريعة.

المشكلة ليست فقط في ان النص غير متواضع من حيث تحديد قدرة منهجية البحث او تقرير محدودية الكاتب بصراحة متناهية في فهمه للعلم الشرعي ولكن في الثقة الزائدة وان هذا الكتاب يوضح عظمة الشريعة وملائمتها للبيئة المبنية المعاصرة وتفوقها (لاحظوا كلمة تفوقها) على جميع النظم والنظريات المعاصرة وانه يتعجب من جمود اولئك المعماريين والمخططين بالنسبة لمشاكل البيئة الراهنة محاولين ابعاد الشريعة عن هذه المسائل. كلها اتهامات وظنون غير منهجية او علمية. وانا لن اتطرق لاي كاتب او ناقد بالاسم فلي عقل وهبني الله كي اميز بنفسي ولا يمكن ان اقبل بهذا النص على انه نص منهجي مطلقا.

واستغرب جدا كيف لم يتطرق لنقد هذا الكتاب احد بشكل مفصل قبل الدكتور وليد طيلة العشرين عاما الماضية وبخاصة ممن تخصص في المدينة الاسلامية لسنوات طويلة؟؟ انا ارى ان نقد الدكتور وليد هو البداية فقط لمراجعة كل هذا الفكر

علماء السلف الصالح ومنهم من تبحر في الفقه والعلم الشرعي كان الواحد منهم متواضعا لدرجة انه يقول احيانا "لا اعلم" ومن قال لا اعلم فقد افتى, مشكلتنا اليوم هي تداخلات العلوم وتطوع الكثيرين للخوض في علوم يحستون منها اقل القليل!

والسلام عليكم


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> انا قرات الكتاب اكثر من مرة, المشكلة ليست كما يقول احد الاخوة بانه ليس عالم متخصص في الشريعة وانه خلط بين الدين والعلم الديني, مشكلتنا مع هذا الكتاب ان الكاتب ومن السطر الاول لم يوضح للقارئ ان هذا العلم الشرعي شائك وان البحث له ايجابيات وسلبيات, بل على العكس فمن المقدمة يبدا الكاتب باستعمال جمل واثقة جدا يفهم القارئ منها انه عالم شريعة متمكن وان ما سيكتبه هو خلاصة فهم الشريعة وتطبيقها على العمران المعاصر خلافا للفهم السقيم للمعماريين الذين لم يفهموا عظمة الشريعة
> 
> وهذه الجملة هي من الافتتاحية للكتاب, والكاتب يخاطب القارئ بلهجة واثقة جدا جدا وان عنده المفتاح السحري لمشكلات البيئة المعاصرة وانه حتي يتهم الكثير من علماء الشريعة بعدم الفهم, سبحان الله علماء الشريعة لن يمكنهم فهم هذه البيئات لانها تطورت في بيئات تختلف عن بيئات المسلمين بينما معماري سيفهم الشريعة التي ليست تخصصه ويطبقها على هذه البيئات وانه سيقدم توضيح من خلال هذا الكتاب لعظمة الشريعة.


 
بين يدي الطبعة الاولى من الكتاب ،، يذكر فيها الدكتور جميل أكبر ما يلي:

*بعد كتابي باللغة الانجليزية بعنوان أزمة البيئة المبنية: حالة المدينة الاسلامية **Crisis in the built environment: the case of the Muslim city** وبعد تردد كبير ، أيقنت انه لا مفر من كتابة كتاب آخر باللغة العربية ، وبطريقة تخاطب المفكرين وعلماء الشريعة والمهنيين من مهندسين ومعماريين ومخططين ، ولم أكن أتوقع الصعوبات التي تنتظرني لأنني لم أتتلمذ على يد أحد من علماء الفقه ، بالاضافة الى ان مصطلحات العمارة والتخطيط ، برغم فصاحة اللغة العربية ، لم يُتفق على تعريبها ، أو لم توجد البدائل العربية لإحتياجاتها . وكانت العقبة الاولى هي الاكبر في نفسي لخشيتي من الوقوع في سوء فهم بعض نصوص الشريعة وقواعدها. ولكن بعد ما رأيت الهوة العميقة بين مستحدثات واقعنا المعاصر وماهو موجود في كتب الشريعة من قواعد وأحكام ، وتقصير العلماء في بناء الجسور لعبور هذه الهوة، كان لا بد لي من الكتابة ولكن بحذر. فأرجو منك أخي القارئ، وبالذات إن كنت من علماء الشريعة، أن تُصحح لي حيث أخطأت ، فكل ابن آدم خطاء ، وكل واحد منا مأخوذ منه ومردود عليه. وأنا لا أجتهد في كتابي هذا ، ومعاذ الله أن أفعل ، فللإجتهاد أهله؛ ولكن لأوضح فقط عظم الشريعة وملائمتها التامة لحياتنا المعاصرة في حقلي العمارة والتخطيط ، في انها تفوق جميع النظم الوضعية والنظريات العاصرة. (ص 8).*​ 
*للتوضيح فقط.*​


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا للتوضيح*



فيصل الشريف قال:


> بين يدي الطبعة الاولى من الكتاب ،، يذكر فيها الدكتور جميل أكبر ما يلي:
> 
> *بعد كتابتي باللغى الانجليزية بعنوان أزمة البيئة المبنية: حالة المدينة الاسلامية **crisis in the built environment: The case of the muslim city** وبعد تردد كبير ، أيقنت انه لا مفر من كتابة كتاب آخر باللغة العربية ، وبطريقة تخاطب المفكرين وعلماء الشريعة والمهنيين من مهندسين ومعماريين ومخططين ، ولم أكن أتوقع الصعوبات التي تنتظرني لأنني لم أتتلمذ على يد أحد من علماء الفقه ، بالاضافة الى ان مصطلحات العمارة والتخطيط ، برغم فصاحة اللغة العربية ، لم يُتفق على تعريبها ، أو لم توجد البدائل العربية لإحتياجاتها . وكانت العقبة الاولى هي الاكبر في نفسي لخشيتي من الوقوع في سوء فهم بعض نصوص الشريعة وقواعدها. ولكن بعد ما رأيت الهوة العميقة بين مستحدثات واقعنا المعاصر وماهو موجود في كتب الشريعة من قواعد وأحكام ، وتقصير العلماء في بناء الجسور لعبور هذه الهوة، كان لا بد لي من الكتابة ولكن بحذر. فأرجو منك أخي القارئ، وبالذات إن كنت من علماء الشريعة، أن تُصحح لي حيث أخطأت ، فكل ابن آدم خطاء ، وكل واحد منا مأخوذ منه ومردود عليه. وأنا لا أجتهد في كتابي هذا ، ومعاذ الله أن أفعل ، فللإجتهاد أهله؛ ولكن لأوضح فقط عظم الشريعة وملائمتها التامة لحياتنا المعاصرة في حقلي العمارة والتخطيط ، في انها تفوق جميع النظم الوضعية والنظريات العاصرة. (ص 8).*​
> 
> *للتوضيح فقط.*​


 
السلام عليكم

شكرا د. فيصل للمداخلة والتوضيح, لكن التوضيح وهذا الاقتباس يتناقض مع ما اقتبسته انا وبخاصة في نهاية النص المقتبس الذي اتيت به للتقرير جازما بان الشريعة تفوق جميع النظم والنظريات المعاصرة. ومن ناحية ثانية فلدي سؤال: كيف لعلماء الشريعة الذين حكم عليهم ابتداء بعدم فهمهم للبيئات ان يصححوا ما سيقول وهو اغلق باب الفهم عليهم ابتداء في نصي المقتبس؟ وسؤال ثان: هل فعلا كتب الكاتب كتابه بحذر؟ سؤال متروك للقارئ وانا نفسي لم المس ذلك في معظم النص بدليل عدم مناقشة الآراء المختلفة بل تبنيها فورا وهذا هو عكس معنى الكتابة بحذر

اعتقد ان مثل الاعرابي والخطيب الذي سقته لكم سابقا يقفز للذهن هنا: اسمع كلامك فيعجبني لكن ...وباقي العبارة تعرفونها

على كل حال ليس من النقاش الموضوعي التركيز على كاتب وترك الاخر في حال وجود نقاش بين طرفين, وهي دعوة لنفسي اولا, لكن ملاحظتي اثارتها تعقيب احد الاخوة بل يجب على المناقشين طرح الفكرة والفكرة المقابلة لكلا الكاتب والناقد معا للامانة العلمية وانصاف الطرفين ولنفي التحيز

والسلام عليكم


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك استاذ فيصل على هذا التوضيح الهام و اتمنى من الاخوة ان لا يتهمونك ايضا انك منحاز للدكتور جميل اكبر كما اتعجب ممن قرا الكتاب اكثر من مرة انه لم ينتبه لهذه الفقرة واتهم الدكتور جميل اكبر باتهام باطل .
وانا صراحة استغرب كثيرا من هذا الهجوم الشرس على شخص الدكتور جميل اكبر و كانه مجرم حرب او عميل و انا لست ضد نقد افكار الكاتب لان هذا امر طبيعي و مطلوب لكني ضد ان يتجاوز هذا النقد حدوده الذي يفقده المصداقية.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*نتيجة الحوار*



فيصل الشريف قال:


> بين يدي الطبعة الاولى من الكتاب ،، يذكر فيها الدكتور جميل أكبر ما يلي:
> 
> *بعد كتابتي باللغى الانجليزية بعنوان أزمة البيئة المبنية: حالة المدينة الاسلامية **crisis in the built environment: The case of the muslim city** وبعد تردد كبير ، أيقنت انه لا مفر من كتابة كتاب آخر باللغة العربية ، وبطريقة تخاطب المفكرين وعلماء الشريعة والمهنيين من مهندسين ومعماريين ومخططين ، ولم أكن أتوقع الصعوبات التي تنتظرني لأنني لم أتتلمذ على يد أحد من علماء الفقه ، بالاضافة الى ان مصطلحات العمارة والتخطيط ، برغم فصاحة اللغة العربية ، لم يُتفق على تعريبها ، أو لم توجد البدائل العربية لإحتياجاتها . وكانت العقبة الاولى هي الاكبر في نفسي لخشيتي من الوقوع في سوء فهم بعض نصوص الشريعة وقواعدها. ولكن بعد ما رأيت الهوة العميقة بين مستحدثات واقعنا المعاصر وماهو موجود في كتب الشريعة من قواعد وأحكام ، وتقصير العلماء في بناء الجسور لعبور هذه الهوة، كان لا بد لي من الكتابة ولكن بحذر. فأرجو منك أخي القارئ، وبالذات إن كنت من علماء الشريعة، أن تُصحح لي حيث أخطأت ، فكل ابن آدم خطاء ، وكل واحد منا مأخوذ منه ومردود عليه. وأنا لا أجتهد في كتابي هذا ، ومعاذ الله أن أفعل ، فللإجتهاد أهله؛ ولكن لأوضح فقط عظم الشريعة وملائمتها التامة لحياتنا المعاصرة في حقلي العمارة والتخطيط ، في انها تفوق جميع النظم الوضعية والنظريات العاصرة. (ص 8).*​
> 
> *للتوضيح فقط.*​


 

السلام عليكم
سنتجاوز الردود العامة ولنبدأ من هذا الاعتراف للكاتب وهو يصرح بان الكتاب والنص عرضة للخطأ والنقد, كلام جميل جدا, ولسنا ضد شخص الدكتور فارجو التعالي عن هذا المستوى والاشارات المتكررة لذلك. نحن في هذا الملتقى لمناقشة الكتاب ونقد الكتاب. ودعونا نتفق على امور, فالدكتور جميل ليس معصوما عن الخطأ, وكذلك الدكتور وليد ليس معصوما كذلك في النقد الذي يطرحه وقد يصيب في فكرة ونتفق معه فيها وقد يخطئ في فكرة ثانية ولا نتفق معه فيها, اليس هذا موقفنا ان كنا موضوعيين وعقلاء؟

طيب ان ثبت من الأفكار الكثيرة التي يطرحها نقد الكتاب وما طرحه الاخ مشاهد عن كثب ونعود ايضا لما طرحه الاخ المسلماني والاخت خديجة والاخ الخطيب والاراء التي طرح بعضها الدكتور مصطفى ويخالف هذا ويتفق مع ذاك, هل هناك افكار بنقد الكتاب مصيبة ام انها كلها خاطئة؟ وفي حال ان تكون هناك افكار مصيبة في النقد سواء على مستوى المنهجية او على مستوى الافكار او التفاصيل ما الذي سنخلص اليه؟ 

هل سيتقبل الدكتور جميل هذه الافكار النقدية بصدر رحب كما يشير في النص المقتبس الذي جاء به الدكتور فيصل مشكورا ويقوم مثلا بتجميعها واصدار تعديل على كتابه مثلا او مجموعة اوراق علمية يتدارك فيها هذا القصور ويشكر من قدم له هذه الافكار وبخاصة الدكتور وليد الذي افتتح النقد كما يفعل الكثير من الكتاب والمفكرين ام سيصر على ان كتابه ومنهجيته هي صحيحة تماما (كما فعل في "نقض" النقد المتسرع الذي يثبت تمسكه الشديد بافكاره قبل ان يسمع النقد اصلا) والذي يخالف العبارات المتواضعة التي اقتبسها الدكتور فيصل مشكورا من مقدمة عمارة الارض.

هل سندور في حلقة مفرغة أم سنصل لنتيجة من هذا النقد والنقاش؟

والسلام عليكم


----------



## البحث العلمي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> *بعد كتابتي باللغى الانجليزية بعنوان أزمة البيئة المبنية: حالة المدينة الاسلامية **crisis in the built environment: The case of the muslim city** وبعد تردد كبير ، أيقنت انه لا مفر من كتابة كتاب آخر باللغة العربية ، وبطريقة تخاطب المفكرين وعلماء الشريعة والمهنيين من مهندسين ومعماريين ومخططين ، ولم أكن أتوقع الصعوبات التي تنتظرني لأنني لم أتتلمذ على يد أحد من علماء الفقه ، بالاضافة الى ان مصطلحات العمارة والتخطيط ، برغم فصاحة اللغة العربية ، لم يُتفق على تعريبها ، أو لم توجد البدائل العربية لإحتياجاتها . وكانت العقبة الاولى هي الاكبر في نفسي لخشيتي من الوقوع في سوء فهم بعض نصوص الشريعة وقواعدها. ولكن بعد ما رأيت الهوة العميقة بين مستحدثات واقعنا المعاصر وماهو موجود في كتب الشريعة من قواعد وأحكام ، وتقصير العلماء في بناء الجسور لعبور هذه الهوة، كان لا بد لي من الكتابة ولكن بحذر. فأرجو منك أخي القارئ، وبالذات إن كنت من علماء الشريعة، أن تُصحح لي حيث أخطأت ، فكل ابن آدم خطاء ، وكل واحد منا مأخوذ منه ومردود عليه. وأنا لا أجتهد في كتابي هذا ، ومعاذ الله أن أفعل ، فللإجتهاد أهله؛ ولكن لأوضح فقط عظم الشريعة وملائمتها التامة لحياتنا المعاصرة في حقلي العمارة والتخطيط ، في انها تفوق جميع النظم الوضعية والنظريات العاصرة. (ص 8).*​


 


السلام عليكم 

الكثير من الكتاب يكتبون كلمات في المقدمة إما تتناقض مع نصوص أخرى بعد صفحات كما بين لنا اقتباس الأخ احمد بن سعيد, او يناقض الكاتب ما قاله في المقدمة بعد قراءة كامل النص, فالعبرة ليست بكلمات التواضع في البداية ولكن بالنهاية. وطريقة تقبله للنقد وما انتهى اليه النص تثبت العكس. وايضا فدخوله على علم الشريعة لم يكن بحذر كما يقول بل قدم لنا نصوصا على انها اجتهادات يعتقد انها نهائية من الطريقة الواثقة التي نقرا بها نص الكتاب والطريقة التي يشير لكتابه بها

ولو كان الكاتب فعلا يعالج الموضوع بحذر ويتقبل النقد, عندي سؤال: لماذا بعد عشرين عاما لم يعدل اي فكرة بالكتاب؟
الكثير من الكتاب وبعد سنوات قليلة من اصدار كتبهم يصدرون طبعات مزيدة ومنقحة يتداركون بها اخطاء في المفاهيم واحيانا ينشرون اوراقا علمية منفصلة لتصحيح بعض الأفكار بكتبهم السابقة, لكن العكس هو الصحيح في حالة الكتاب وصاحبه فمن يقرأ ابحاثه اللاحقة يجد انها مجرد دعم واشادة متكررة للأفكار الواردة بالكتاب واعادة انتاجها وتكرارها وحتى في المحاضرات والمحافل العامة...

جزيل الشكر


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطلح ما يسمى "المدينة الإسلامية"

سوف أعرج مرة أخرى على مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية"

وسوف أبدا بالسؤال: هل هناك ما يسمى المدينة المسيحية؟ أو المدينة اليهودية؟ أو حتى المدينة البوذية؟

المشكلة من وجهة نظري أن المصطلح ينسب المدينة إلى الإسلام ونحن نعرف أن الإسلام دين ويمكن فهمه وتفسيره بعدة أوجه يجانب بعض هذا الفهم وهذا التفسير الصواب أحيانا، ولا يمكن أن نقول أن الإسلام هو الخطأ، بل تفسيرنا أو تطبيقنا له هو الخطأ ويظل الإسلام أصلا صافيا ووحيا من الله سبحانه وتعالى. 

مشكلتي الأساسية مع مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" أنها تنسب المدينة (المتغيرة والتي يصعب وضع تصور واحد لها) للإسلام فإذا فشلت المدينة أو لم يحالف بعض تطبيقاتها وجوانب الحياة فيها التوفيق، قد يقول البعض أن هذا بسبب الإسلام، وهذا في حد ذاته سبب معارضتي الشخصية لما يسمى فقه العمران، لأنه فقه معاملات يصعب وضع إطار زماني ومكاني له، والدليل على ذلك أن الشريعة بتراثها الفقهي الضخم لم تعطي "العمران" قيمة فقهية كبيرة وكل ما هناك أنها سجلت بعض النوازل الحقوقية (في كتب هامشية لم يعرف مؤلفوها كقامات فقهية معروفة) ولم يرتقى الأمر إلى أبعد من ذلك.

أما مقارنة مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" بما يسمى "االإقتصاد الإسلامي" فهذا أمر وذاك أمر آخر، فقد بين الله سبحانه وتعالي في كثير من الآيات القواعد الاقتصادية التي تحل البيع وتحرم الربا وتوزع الإرث وتحكم المعاملات المالية بوضوح (مسألة الزكاة والصدقات والتجارة وغيرها) الأمر الذي يشكل قاعدة واضحة يمكن أن نبني عليه مصطلح واضح ومع ذلك فأنني افظل شخصيا مصطلح "الإقتصاد في الإسلام" أو "المدينة في الإسلام" و "العمارة في الإسلام" وهذاالمصطلح أشمل وأكثر دقة فأن وفق أحدنا لتفسير صحيح للمدينة في الإسلام فقد أجتهد واصاب فله أجران وإن لم يوفق فقد أجتهد وأخطأ وله أجر لكن يبقى الإسلام صافيا بمنأى عن إجتهاداتنا. 

مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" الذي زج البعض أنفسهم فيه (مثل الدكتور أكبر وبن حموش وغيرهما) مصطلح إستشراقي تأثر به صاحب عمارة الأرض عندما كان يتعلم في أمريكا بين أحضان مؤسسة الأغاخان، وكنت أتمنى شخصيا أن يقوم أكبر بنقد المصطلح وتوضيحه لجمهور المتخصصين والقراء في العالم العربي لا أن يتخفى وراءه من أجل الشهرة وطلب الدنيا...

أللهم أنفعنا بما علمتنا، اللهم آمين


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*توضيح من أجل الحق*

لا نريد التحامل على الدكتور جميل أكبر ولا نريد أن يتحول الحوار إلى نقد الأشخاص، والدكتور أكبر من وجهة نظري أجتهد وحاول وقدم عملا ضخما ومهما يستحق التفكير والمراجعة، وإذا كنا نختلف معه، وأنا شخصيا أختلف معه في التفكير وفي المنهجية، لكني دون شك أنظر بكل تقدير لجهد الدكتور أكبر كما أنني أعطي الدكتور السيد كل الحق في النقد، أما ممارسة الأشخاص وإستعلاء أحدهم على الآخر، فهذا شأنهم، لكننا لانقبل أن يتحول هذا الإستعلاء إلى عمل مكتوب (كما شاهدنا في رد الدكتور أكبر) ولا أن يختلط بمسألة النقد (كما لاحظنا في رد الدكتور السيد)، 

أنني أدعو الجميع إلى كلمة سواء...والتعنت في الرد وفي ردود الأفعال لا يخدم العلم في شيء ونحن مسائلون أمام الله عما علمنا ولا نريد أن نخسر فرصة أن نعلم بما علمنا الله ولا أن نخسر فرصة بناء فكر مستنير لا يتوقف عند المسلمات التي يريد البعض أن نستسلم ونستكين أمامها...

ولجميع المشاركين كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## marwa faroq (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاهد عن كثب قال:


> مصطلح ما يسمى "المدينة الإسلامية"
> 
> سوف أعرج مرة أخرى على مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية"
> 
> ...


 



هذا السؤال اتمنى ان اجد اجابته ولكن بشكل مقنع...من اين جاء مصطلح المدينة الاسلامية؟؟؟ وبما ان المدينة هي الناس الذين يعيشون فيها سواء قديما او حديثا..اذن هل المقصود بهذا التصنيف هو انها المدينة التي يعيش فقط فيها المسلمين؟؟ وايضا من اين جاء مصطلح العمارة الاسلامية والفنون الاسلامية؟؟
ولي عودة اخرى..وشكرا


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصطلح المدينة الاسلامية*

السلام عليكم

مبادرات الاخوة الزملاء لتقريب وجهات النظر مشكورة جدا. واحيانا يغيب عن ذهن البعض منا سبب وجودنا هنا, وهو الاستفادة اولا والوصول لنتيجة من النقاش, اما الخلافات بين الكتاب والنقد فشأنهم 

وبما ان هناك مبادرات لطرح اسئلة جوهرية في مفهوم المدينة الاسلامية, فعندي مجموعة من النصوص التي احتفظ بها من قراءاتي, واعتقد ان الموضوع للاسف غير مطروق بشكل كبير وعميق من قبل النقاد العرب, لكن عندي مقال حديث قراته وهو للدكتور وليد. ولكيلا نتحيز ارجو وبشدة ممن عنده مادة نصية اخرى لوجهات نظر مختلفة (ويثري النقاش من يختلف مع هذا الطرح) ان يقدمها لنا كي تكتمل الصورة. المقال التالي حصلت عليه من النت من موقع نقلا عن صحيفة القدس

نشأة مصطلح المدينة "الإسلامية" والخلط بين المفاهيم

بعكس اجتهادات بعض الباحثين العرب والمسلمين المعاصرين في نسبة البحث في أدبيات ما يسمى "بالمدينة الإسلامية" للمستشرقين ودراساتهم, فالبحث المتأمل والمتأني يجد أن المستشرقين لم يدرسوا المدينة العربية التقليدية, أو مدن الشرق, أو كائنا ما كانت تسميتها بهذه التسمية – أي "المدينة الإسلامية"! فالباحث في أدبيات وتاريخ دراسة المدن العربية يجد أنها, ونقولها مرارا وتكرارا, كانت تعكس نظرة هؤلاء الباحثين من خارج الحضارة التي درسوها بنسبة المدن التي شاهدوها إما لمن بناها (العرب المسلمون) أو لموقعها الجغرافي (دمشق, حلب, مدن الشرق الأوسط, إلخ) في حالات أخرى, وهو ما بيناه في مقالات سابقة لنا. 

وقبل شيوع الدراسات "من الداخل", على أيدي باحثين عرب, والتي نبشت في كتب الفقه والشريعة, فقد ارتبط قبل ذلك مفهوم العمارة "الإسلامية" بإطار نظري عام يرمز للعمارة التي سادت بعد ظهور وانتشار الإسلام, لا كدين مؤثر تأثيرا مباشرا في العمران, وإنما كمظله عامة مهيمنه على الحضارة التي عرفت "بالإسلامية". ومن هنا فدراسة تاريخ العمارة "الإسلامية" في كتابات المؤرخين العرب والغربيين, عفيف بهنسي وبانيستر فليتشر مثلا, لم تصرف أذهان الباحثين والطلبة لأكثر من هذا المفهوم والإطار الحضاري العام. فبانيستر فليتشر مثلا يستهل في كتابه (History of Architecture) كل حقبة وسلالة معمارية – بدءا من العمارة المصرية القديمة وحتى العمارة الحديثة - بإبراز أهم العوامل السياسية والجغرافية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية والبيئية – ولم تكن دراسته للعمارة "الإسلامية" استثناء من هذه المنهجية أبدا. وهكذا كان الشائع في ذلك الحين وحتى أواسط الثمانينيات أن مصطلح "العمارة الإسلامية" لم يرتبط في أذهان الباحثين والأكاديميين والطلبة العرب بالإسلام كدين, وإنما كانت له ارتباطات حضارية أوسع وأشمل من هذا الربط الضيق الذي حدث لاحقا على أيدي مجموعة من الباحثين العرب الذين خلطوا المفاهيم والمصطلحات. ومن هنا بدأ بعض المفكرين بإعادة النظر في هذا المفهوم كما قدمه لنا مثلا "دوجان كوبان" في مؤتمر بالدمام عام 1983, وطرح فيه مقاربته الشهيرة حول مفهوم "العمارة الإسلامية" الذي يجد به خللا ولا يقدم للباحث إجابة شافية كمظلة عامة للعمارة الممتدة جغرافيا وزمنيا. 

والمتأمل في دراسات الغربيين لمصطلح "العمارة الإسلامية" يجد أنها كانت أكثر حذرا وأكثر تمحيصا من أقرانهم الباحثين العرب. فالمفهوم الذي درج للعمارة الإسلامية كان غالبا بالإشارة لها "كتوصيف لطراز معماري, مرتبط بمجموعة من الأشكال والمفردات, ونظام للبناء تطور تاريخيا على مدى فترة زمنية خلال الحكم الإسلامي لسلالات منذ الأمويين وحتى العثمانيين". وهذا التوصيف الحضاري الشامل يحوي إشارات لمكان وزمان وحضارة وإنسان. لكننا مع ذلك نجد أن إشارة الباحثين الغربيين لهذا المصطلح كانت تعكس رؤى متباينة, فمثلا يشير (Hoag) في كتابه (Islamic Architecture) الصادر عام 1975, وكذلك (Hillenbrand) في كتابه (Islamic Architecture – Form, Function, and Meaning) الصادر عام 1994 يشير كل منهما للعمارة الإسلامية بطريقة تعكس فهما مختلفا وذلك حسب تصنيف كل منهما لمحتويات الكتاب رغم تشابه العنوان الظاهري المستخدم واستخدام كلمة "العمارة الإسلامية". فبينما يستخدم الأول تصنيفات تتبع "الجغرافيا" وتقسم العمارة الإسلامية بناء على الأقاليم, يعمد الثاني لتصنيفها في محتويات كتابه بناء على "أنماط المباني في الأقاليم". وعلى النقيض من الإثنين, نجد (Cresswell) قد سبقهما في كتابه (The Muslim Architecture of Egypt) الصادر عام 1959 حيث يستخدم في دراسته المؤلفة من مجلدين تصنيفا يعتمد على السلالات الحاكمة في الفترات الإسلامية (الأيوبيين, الفاطميين, المماليك البرجية والمماليك البحرية, وهكذا). ونلاحظ أن (Cresswell) لا يستخدم كلمة العمارة "الإسلامية" بل "عمارة المسلمين".

ومن هنا نجد مثلا (Ernst Grube) في كتابه (What is Islamic Architecture) الصادر عام 1978 يتساءل في الصفحة العاشرة عما يعنيه مصطلح "العمارة الإسلامية" فيكتب:" هل نعني بالعمارة الإسلامية تلك العمارة التي كانت إفرازا للمسلمين وبواسطة المسلمين لخدمة الإسلام كدين, بما يرمز, بالضرورة, لتلك العمارة التي خدمت فقط غايات دينية – مثل المسجد والضريح والمدرسة؟ أم هل نعني "جميع" العمارة التي أنتجت في "بلاد" المسلمين؟ وإن كان ذلك كذلك – أي عمارة "بلاد المسلمين" – ماذا تعني "الإسلامية" بهذا المضمون؟ فإذا لم تكن كلمة "الإسلامية" هي "صفة" تصف موصوفا للدلالة على قيمة دينية, فهل يجب علينا أن نفهمها "كمجرد كلمة" تدل على "عمارة ذات صفة خاصة" والتي لها ارتباطات حضارية تعكس, أو تتحدد, من خلال مضامين خاصة مختبئة في "الإسلام بوصفه ظاهرة حضارية"؟ هذه التساؤلات وغيرها من الباحثين الغربيين تدل على عمق في تناول المصطلح على جميع وجوهه التي يمكن أن يعنيه بربطه ربطا حضاريا شاملا للإسلام, وهي تساؤلات مشروعة لمحاولة تحديد المصطلح لما لذلك من أهمية في تناول وإدراك الموضوع, وتعكس عمقا أكبر من نظرائهم الباحثين العرب الذين تناولوا المصطلح جزافا. وفي أسوأ الأحوال تكرست لدى بعضهم "ثقافة نظرية المؤامرة" على الإسلام والمسلمين, وبأن المستشرقين حاولوا إلصاق تهمة الإسلام بالعمارة والمدينة لوصف واقع "ملخبط" وغير هندسي كما يزعم بعضهم جزافا وشططا.

هكذا كان الحال حتى أواخر السبعينيات وبداية الثمانينيات, حين قدمت "فئة" محدودة من الباحثين العرب والمسلمين المتحمسين لدراسة الشريعة الإسلامية والفقه واجتهاداته وربطها بإفرازات الناتج العمراني في المدينة العربية التقليدية. ما نجم عن هذه الدراسات, ومن تبعهم من باحثين وطلبة لاحقا, هي أنها أغرقت في تقديم "نمطية" ومنهجية مبتدعة من الدراسات تحت إطار سابق أشمل هو إطار "الإسلامية" والذي كان يشمل قبل ظهور هذه الدراسات إطارا "حضاريا لثقافة الإسلام وكظاهرة تاريخية امتدت منذ القرن السابع الميلادي وحتى اليوم", لتعمل هذه الدراسات على "تقزيم" هذا الإطار الشامل للحضارة الإسلامية بما يحويه من أبعاد ثقافية وسياسية واقتصادية وبيئية وتراكمات إجتماعية ولغوية وسواها, وحصرها بجوانب ضيقة من تأويلات التشريع والفقه والنصوص الدينية ومقاصدها. ومن هذه الدراسات تحديدا دراسة بسيم حكيم "المدينة العربية الإسلامية" عام 1986 والتي تعالج حالة خاصة هي مدينة تونس. وقبلها كانت دراسة صالح الهذلول عام 1978 والتي يشير إليها بعضهم كأوائل الدراسات التي بدأت تبحث في الشريعة والتشريع الإسلامي ودوره في تشكيل المدينة العربية وهي أطروحة تمت مناقشتها لاحقا عام 1981 في معهد غربي بإشراف مستشرق. ولم تجاوز عدد الدراسات التي تمحورت حول "إقحام" الشريعة في العمران عدد أصابع اليد المحدودة كلها تم إنتاجها على أيدي باحثين في العمارة وهم جميعا غير متخصصين في الشريعة أو الفقه أو الإجتهاد بما تقتضيه أصول الفهم والإستنباط للنصوص والأحكام من إلمام باللغة العربية والإلمام بالقرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف. وهكذا غدت دراساتهم المستندة للشريعة واستنباطاتها, وكذلك من تبعهم من طلبة وباحثين في بعض المعاهد العربية, هي عبارة عن "جزئيات" لفهم "محدود وخاص" لنصوص وقواعد فقهية تم التقاطها من مجموعة من الكتب "خارج تخصصاتهم" كمعماريين. وزاد الطين بلة أن بعضهم وخاصة الدراسات التي أنتجت في المعاهد الغربية تم إنتاجها تحت إشراف "مستشرقين" في معاهد غربية كأطروحتي الهذلول وأكبر. 

ما يعنينا هنا هو أن هؤلاء الباحثين المتحمسين الذي أقتحموا علوم الشريعة والفقه والإجتهاد "خارج دوائر تخصصاتهم" وخارج إطار الحضارة والثقافة العربية الإسلامية, لم يكلفوا في غالب الأحيان أنفسهم عناء تقديم فهم متكامل لمصطلحي العمارة الإسلامية أو "المدينة الإسلامية". بل شملت بعض دراساتهم "مراجعات روتينية" لما سبقهم من أدبيات في أحسن الأحوال وتقديم تعريفات سطحية غير دقيقة وقابلة للنقض. ومن أكثر الدراسات التي قدمت خلطا في مفهوم "المدينة الإسلامية" كانت مقالة "هل هناك مدينة إسلامية" عام 1994 كمثال, حيث يجد المتأمل أن كاتبها, أكبر, يقدم تعريفين سطحيين متناقضين يتأرجحان بين إطار هلامي عام يشمل عموم المدن الإنسانية ليقدمه كتعريف للمدينة الإسلامية بحسب رؤيته وبين إطار ضيق قاصر يقدمه بعد عدة صفحات من نفس المقال بوصفه مرتبطا بالشريعة والدين. فتارة يقدم لنا الكاتب تعريفا هلاميا للمدينة الإسلامية فيكتب (_إلا أن الذي يجعل المدن مدنا إسلامية هو أن كل مدينة تمكنت من إيجاد أفضل حل بيئي ممكن في حدود إمكاناتها الإقتصادية وعادات أهلها وموقعها الجغرافي, وهذه هي المدينة الإسلامية"_), وهو تعريف تنضوي تحته كل مدن العالم التي عرفتها البشرية وليس المدن الإسلامية فقط. وتارة أخرى يقدم الكاتب تعريفا جديدا غامضا مفعما بالألغاز مرتبطا بالشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعني شيئا من الناحية العلمية والأكاديمية الرصينة, بل يعكس افتراضات لا تستند لأسس حين يكتب مجددا _فالسؤال هو: هل توجد طرق لقياس كفاءة وعطاء العناصر في البيئة وأفضل الطرق لتوزيعها ليستفيد منها المسلمون استفادة قصوى؟ وللإجابة عن هذا السؤال أقول أن الشريعة وضعت مبادئ متى سار عليها المجتمع وصل دون أن يدري إلى بيئة ذات كفاءة اقتصادية عالية وذات سعادة اجتماعية دائمة, وهذا هو تعريفي للمدينة الإسلامية_). والملاحظ أن التعريف الأخير مرتبط بعواطف إنسانية لا يمكن رصدها وقياسها قياسا علميا "كالسعادة الدائمة" بما يصرف الذهن للمدينة الفاضلة, وهو من أسوأ ما كرسته مثل هذه الدراسات بمحاولتها لتقديم المدينة "كنموذج ذهني" مرتبط بأسس مشتقة من الدين, لا بوصفها "إفرازا بشريا" قاصرا. هذا التردد بين المفهوم الإنساني العام الواسع وبين المفهوم الضيق يعكس البلبلة الفكرية والخلط الذي قدمته مثل هذه الدراسات لهذه الأدبيات في دراسة المدينة العربية الإسلامية منذ أواسط الثمانينيات على أيدي بعض الباحثين العرب.

وقد نتج عن ذلك منذ الثمانينيات فهم خاطئ قاصر لمصطلحي العمارة الإسلامية و"المدينة الإسلامية" بحيث أصبح لها دلالات "شرعية" أكثر منها دلالات "حضارية" أعم وأشمل. وبكلمات أخرى, أصبح مفهوم "المدينة الإسلامية" وبحسب ما يستدل من غالب القراءة في هذه الدراسات هو مفهوم مرتبط بالإسلام كعقيدة دينية وأيديولوجية فكرية أكثر من دلالاته العامة الواسعة للمدينة كمنتج ثقافي وحضاري ضمن ظاهرة تاريخية انتشرت منذ القرن السابع الميلادي وبما تشمله من حضارة بالمفهوم الواسع للكلمة. 

والتساؤل بعد هذه المقدمات هو:" كيف نعيد قراءة المصطلحات والمفاهيم قراءة صحيحة؟ للبحث والإجابة دعونا نعرج قليلا على مفاهيم مستحدثة في الفكر والخطاب الثقافي العربي المعاصر بما يشابه حالتنا.

"الإسلاموية" مقابل "الإسلامية"

ثمة مصطلح سياسي وإعلامي وأكاديمي بات يستخدم مؤخرا, وتحديدا بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001, لتوصيف مجموعة من الأفكار والأهداف السياسية النابعة من "الشريعة الإسلامية", وهي أفكار تلتصق غالبا بمجموعة من "الأصوليين المسلمين" وهذا المصطلح هو "الإسلاموية" وتعني الإسلام السياسي إصطلاحا أو (Islamism). وبمقابل هذا المصطلح المستحدث لتوصيف ظواهر مستحدثة في الفكر المعاصر, نجد بالمقابل مصطلحا متوازنا غلب استخدامه قبلا وهو مصطلح (Islamic), بما يحمله من مبدأ "النسبة" في البلاغة العربية برده إلى الإسلام دينا وحضارة وظاهرة تاريخية نشأت منذ القرن السابع الميلادي وحتى يومنا الحاضر وشملت رقعة جغرافية وأمكنة ممتدة من الصين شرقا حتى الأندلس غربا. فبعض الباحثين يفرقون بين مصطلحي "إسلاموية" وبين "إسلامية" على اعتبار أن الأخير يدل على "الديانة والحضارة التي نشأت منذ أكثر من قرن ونصف من الزمان, بينما المصطلح الأول يدل على ظاهرة سياسية-دينية ارتبطت بأحداث حصلت في القرن العشرين". وبالرغم من اعتراض بعض المحللين, في الأوساط الأكاديمية والسياسية, لإستخدام المصطلح الجديد "الإسلاموية", حيث يعتقد هؤلاء بعدم وجود فرق بين الإسلام والإسلام السياسي الذي يعتمد الشريعة, إذ لا يمكن الفصل بينهما – فالإسلام هو نظرة شاملة للحياة تشمل جميع مرافق الحياة الدينية والدنيوية – بالرغم من هذا الإعتراض إلا أن ظهور مصطلح "الإسلاموية" بات شائعا أكاديميا أكثر فأكثر لتوصيف الحركات والدول التي تلتزم بخط يعتمد الشريعة الإسلامية مرتكزا أساسيا لها في تفسير مختلف مناحي الحياة.

وتشير المصادر الأكاديمية أن استخدام مصطلح "الإسلاموية" بشكله الإنجليزي (Islamism) بدأ مع مطلع القرن الثامن عشر في فرنسا للدلالة على الإسلام. فالمصطلح بدأ استخدامه في أدبيات "فولتير" (Voltaire) واستخدمه باحثو عصر التنوير ورمزوا له أحيانا باستخدامهم مصطلح (Mohammedanism) للدلالة على الإسلام, ولم تكن هناك حاجة للتمييز بين الإسلام كدين وعقيدة وبين الإسلام السياسي حتى بداية ظهور الحركات السياسية الإسلامية, حيث بات هذا التمييز ضروريا بين الإسلام كدين وبين الإسلام كأيديولوجية سياسية تحملها الحركات المعاصرة. ويؤرخ لبداية استخدام المصطلح في قاموس أكسفورد الإنجليزي في العام 1747. ومع مطلع القرن العشرين بدأ استخدامه بالمصطلح المختصر (Islam), وفي العام 1938 عندما أكمل المستشرقون موسوعتهم عن الإسلام (The Encyclopedia of Islam) بدا مصطلح "الإسلاموية" أو (Islamism) وقد اختفى تماما من اللغة الإنجليزية للدلالة على الإسلام. ومصطلح "الإسلاموية" أو (Islamism) اكتسب مدلوله اللغوي المعاصر في الأوساط الأكاديمية الفرنسية مجددا بين الأعوام في سبعينيات وثمانينيات القرن الماضي. ومن اللغة الفرنسية بدأ بالإنتقال تدريجيا للغة الإنجليزية في منتصف الثمانينيات, كما شاع استخدامه في السنوات الأخيرة بين الأوساط الأكاديمية للدلالة على "الأصولية الإسلامية" أو (Islamic Fundamentalism).

ومقابل هذه المقدمة النظرية والتاريخية للفرق بين استخدام المصطلحين ودلالات استخدامهما يعنينا في مبحثنا هذا التطرق لإشكالية "مستحدثة" في أوساط الفكر المعماري العربي المعاصر وتتعلق بالخطاب المعماري ومدلولات استخدام مصطلحي العمارة "الإسلامية" والمدينة "الإسلامية" والخلط والمغالطات الفكرية والدلالية التي أوجدها الإستخدام العشوائي وغير الدقيق والمغلوط لهذين المصطلحين. وسواء اتفقنا أو اختلفنا مع مصطلح المدينة "الإسلامية" بما يحمله من مغالطة لغوية وفكرية بنسبة المدينة "النموذج نتاج الشريعة الإسلامية" للحضارة الإسلامية ككل عن قصد أو غير قصد, نرى من الحتمي والواجب إعادة وضع النقاط على الحروف بعد هذه الإشكالية والمنعطف المغلوط الذي ابتدعته مجموعة من الدراسات منذ ثمانينيات القرن الماضي. ومن هنا فيمكن الدلالة على تلك المدن "النمطية التي أوجدتها دراسات الباحثين في الشريعة" بأنها المدينة "الإسلاموية" – دلالة على ارتباطها بمفرزات الشريعة ومقاصدها كما تزعم هذه الدراسات. أما المدينة التي نشأت تاريخيا كمحصلة لمجموعة طبيعية من العوامل السياسية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية والبيئية وسواها وضمن الفترة التاريخية التي ظهر بها الإسلام كدين منذ القرن السابع الميلادي وحتى اليوم, فهذه يمكن أن نطلق عليها مصطلح "المدينة العربية الإسلامية", إن كان بعض الباحثين منا يرفض مصطلحات "مدينة المسلمين" أو "مدن العرب والمسلمين" والتي شاعت في دراسات ما قبل عصر "الباحثين المستغربين" في معاهد الغرب والذين ابتدعوا لنا مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" المرتبط بدراسات الشريعة وفقه العمران وما أوجده من إشكالية لغوية وفكرية ومغالطات مع المفهوم العام للحضارة والعمارة "الإسلامية" بمفهومها الشامل من دين ودنيا.

ومن هنا فنحن نزعم بحسب أطروحتنا هذه أنه يمكننا جدلا استعمال مصطلحات العمارة العربية "الإسلامية", والمدينة العربية "الإسلامية" للدلالة على المنظور الشامل للحضارة التي نشأت بعد ظهور الإسلام. لكننا في نفس الوقت نرفض استخدام المصطلحين للدلالة على "فهم جزئي" للإسلام بارتباط نواتجه العمرانية بنظرة ضيقة لمفرزات الشريعة وفقه العمران. فالمصطلحات الأولى يمكن استخدامها بأطرها العامة أو بتفصيلها ضمن تفرعاتها المحلية والإقليمية بالقول مثلا:" العمارة العربية الإسلامية – حالة مدينة القاهرة في العصر المملوكي مثلا" أو نقول "العمارة العربية الإسلامية – حالة إقليم حضرموت في مضمونه الإسلامي" وهكذا. واستعمالنا للمصطلح بكلمتيه (العربية الإسلامية) حتمي ولازم للدلالة على سبق العربية للإسلام, فهو دين جاء في الجزيرة العربية وارتبط ارتباطا وثيقا باللغة العربية حتى وإن كان البعض يرفض وجود حضارة للعرب قبل الإسلام. فالظاهرة "العربية" قبل مجئ الإسلام شكلت الأساس الذي قامت عليه الحضارة الإسلامية لاحقا بما احتوته الثقافة العربية الجاهلية ولهذا جاء نص الحديث الشريف:" إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق" – ونلاحظ كلمة "لأتمم"’ للدلالة على تراكمية وأركيولوجية ثقافية في القيم وما تبنى عليه الحضارة, فحضارة الإسلام لم تأت على "فراغ" بل تلت ما سبقها زمانيا ومكانيا.

أما دراسات "المستغربين" الخاصة التي نشأت بعد حقبة الثمانينيات فلها أن تنحصر في المصطلح المبتدع أكاديميا وسياسيا أيضا والمتمثل في "الإسلاموية" المرتبط بالشريعة كما قوقعت هذه الدراسات المدينة العربية بها وكأنها ناتج مباشر لها.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## marwa faroq (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا استاذ احمد الرد وعلى المقال....وانا منذ فترة اقرا كثيرا في هذا الموضع وكانت النتيجة كما ذكر مهندس ماجد باختصار انه لا يوجد فن اسلامي بمعنى ان الاسلام لم يبتكر وبعتمد على الفن في نشر العقيدة , ولكن نستطيع ان نقول ان هناك فنان مسلم قام بتطبيق فلسفة الاسلام في عمله, وبالتالي يجب فصل الدين عن الفن في التسمية وكما ذكر احد المشاركين هنا ان ديننا اسمى من ان تشوهه بعض الرؤى الخاصة لبعض الكتاب , فنستطيع ان نسميه الفن العربي كما سمى الفن الاوروبي والاغريقي والروماني والفرعوني...وينطبق على العمارة ايضا فالافضل ان تسمى مثلا العمارة في العصر الايوبي او العصر الاموي او الفاطمي وهكذا... وشكرا للاهتمام بالرد​


----------



## الناصر خالد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*العمارة الاسلامية أوالعمارة في الحضارة الاسلامية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، ​ 
كنت اتابع عن قرب النقاش الدائر في المنتدى حول نقد الدكتور وليد السيد لكتاب (عمارة الارض) والردود الخاصة به ويجب أن أشيد هنا بكل ما كتب سواء كان مع أو ضد وحتى الردود التي كان يشيبها بعض الحساسية الشخصية. أعتقد ان اي متايع للنقاش لا يمكن إلا أن يستفيد ويستمتع بما يقرأ.
أود هنا أن أشارك الأخوة والأخوات بإقتباس من كتاب سفر العمران للدكتور مشاري عبدالله النعيم، منشورات النادي الأدبي بالمنطقة الشرقية، الدمام، المملكة العربية السعودية، 2101م، ص ص 65-67​ 


_"رغم أنني شخصيا غير مؤمن بوجود ما يسمى بالعمارة "الإسلامية" إلا أنني أرى أنه يوجد "عمارات إسلامية" بم فيها عمراننا المعاصر لذلك فأنني دائما أحبذ إستخدام مصطلح "العمارة في الحضارة الإسلامية" كإطار عام بينما أميل بشدة إلى إستخدام المصطلح الخاص بكل عمارة على حدة مثل "عمارة صدر الإسلام" أو "العمارة الأموية المبكرة" أو "العمارة العباسية" و "كذلك العمارة المملوكية" والعثمانية" ويمكننا في هذا الصدد الغوص عميقا وبالتفصيل في العمارات المختلفة التي نشأت على إمتداد الحضارة الإسلامية الجغرافي والزمني. أن إختزال العمارة التي نشأت وتطورت في الحضارة الإسلامية في مصطلح واحد هو تهوين بالمنجز الحضاري والثقافي الذي أنتجته الحضارة الإسلامية كما أن ربط هذا المنجز فقط بالزخرفة والتشكيل التزينين هو انحراف كامل للعمق الثقافي الذي قدمته الحضارة الاسلامية. لقد ظهر مصطلح "العمارة الاسلامية" في كتب المستشرقين ولعل أول من أشار لهذا المصطلح هو (كرسول) في كتابه "العمارة الإسلامية المبكرة" ورغم الدور الكبير الذي قام به هذا المستشرق لتوثيق كثير من المباني التاريخية في مدينة القاهرة إلا أنه هون من المنجز الحضاري المعماري على امتداد التاريخ الإسلامي وقزمه كثيرا._​ 

_هناك من يرى أن مصطلح "عمارة المسلمين" هو الأقرب للتعريف بالمنجز المعماري في الحضارة الإسلامية، بينما يشير هذا المصطلح من وجه نظري إلى "العمارة الشعبية" التي لم يسجلها تاريخ العمارة في يوم بل أن جل ما كتب حول العمارة هو حول العمارة الهيكلية الكبيرة ذات المنجزات التقنية والجمالية العملاقة (الذي يشير له مصطلح العمارة الاسلامية بوضوح) وبالتالي يمكن الخطر في ربط العمارة في الحضارة الاسلامية بمصطلح عمارة المسلمين في "تهوين" آخر بالمنجز الحضاري الإسلامي في مجال العمارة الأمر الذي جعلني غير مقتنع بهذا المصطلح منذ بداية الحديث حوله (من قبل بعض المهتمين السعوديين مثل الدكتور عبدالله بخاري والمعماري فرحات طاشكندي) في منتصف الثمانينات من القرن الماضي. "عمارة المسلمين" تعني هنا أن أي عمارة تحمل قيم من يستخدمها وبالتالي فإن كل عمارة يستخدمها المسلمون هي عمارتهم وفي هذا لبس واضح مع ما تنتجه حضارة تغلب عليها الثقافة الإسلامية وتنتج عمارة من خلال تفاعل أركان هذه الثقافة (الدين والفن والأدب والمجتمع) وبين عمارة يستخدمها المسلمون مثلما يستخدم أفراد الجاليات المسلمة البيوت في المدن الأوربية فنطلق عليها "عمارة مسلمين". هذا الخلط بين ما هو وظيفي ويتشارك فيها الإنسان بمختلف ثقافاته وبين ما هو ثقافي وتنبع خصوصية تقنياته وتكوينه الفراغي وجمالياته من هذه الثقافة وبالتالي فإنني شخصيا أرفض مصطلح "عمارة المسلمين" إلا عندما أشير لعمارة الحياة اليومية التي تتشكل نتيجة لثقافة المسلم اليومية التي لها خصوصيتها دون شك لكن هذه العمارة لا يمكن الركون عليها لتسجل المنجز الحضاري الاسلامي. _​ 

_مازلت أرى أننا بحاجة إلى مصطلح شامل ومصطلحات جزئية تعبر عن المنجز المعماري في تاريخنا ولعلي أبدأ بعمارة ما قبل الإسلام التي يجهلها معضمنا ولا أحد يكترث بها بينما هي التي شكلت الكثير من العمق الثقافي والفكري وحتى التقني الذي اعتمد عليه المسلمون الأوائل في بناء مدنهم وعمارتهم ولا يمكن فهم العمارة في صدر الإسلام دون الرجوع إلى عمارة ما قبل الإسلام وبالتالي فأن هناك ركنا مهما مفقوداً في دراسة المنجز المعماري الإسلامي تاريخيا ولا يمكن الاكتفاء هنا بعمارة الأقوام العربية القديمة التي بقيت بعض الأثار التي تشير إليها بل هناك عمارة "الغسسانة" في الشام و "المناذرة" في العراق التي لا تعرف عنها الكثير ولم يحاول أحد أن يجد بعض الروابط بينها وبين عمارة صدر الاسلام كما أن هناك العمارة في اليمن التي بدأ البعض في اكتشافها مؤخرا خصوص "العمارة المأربية" قبل وبعد سيل العرم. ويبدو أن هناك عالما معماريا كاملا غائبا عن مشهدنا الثقافي لم يتطرق له أحد على المستوى المنهجي و الأكاديمي وإن كان هناك محاولات لعل أهمها تلك التي تقدم في ندوة الدراسات العربية التي تعقد في لندن في شهر يوليو من كل عام وتنظمها منذ أكثر من أربعين عاماً جمعية الدراسات العربية البريطانية. _​ 

_العمارة في الحضارة الإسلامية لا تغطي عمارة ما قبل الاسلام لذلك فأنني أقترح أن نبدأ من الآن بطرح مصطلحين شموليين لدراسة العمارة العربية هما "عمارة ما قبل الاسلام" وتتفرع منها حقب ومناطق جغرافية يمكن تطوير مشاهد ثقافية وفكرية معمارية تمكننا في المستقبل من دراسة أصول الأشكال التي صنعت عمارتنا عبر التاريخ أما الفرع الثاني في مجال الدراسات المعمارية فيبقى "العمارة في الحضارة الاسلامية" وهو هنا يشمل ما هو عربي وغير عربي ويتفرع إلى حقب تاريخية ويمتد على مساحات جغرافية واسعة وبالتالي فأنه علم مستقل يحتاج إلى عمل مؤسساتي عملاق لبنائه وتأكيده. بالنسبة لي لا أريد أن أتعامل مع هذا المنجز العظيم بمنهجية البساطة المخلة لأن هذا يعني إستخفافاً واضحا بهذا المنجز. والبداية تنطلق من المصطلح الذي يبدو هنا غامضا أو لا أحد يكترث به مثل كل الأشياء المهمة التي لا نكترث بها. _​ 

_ولعلي هنا أبدأ بلوم المؤسسات التعليمية في كل أنحاء العالم العربي الذي يبدو أنه ينطبق عليها القول "ولو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه" فهي مؤسسات معاقة لا تريد أن تعمل شيئا تقلد الغرب في كل شيء حتى في أخطائه وتسوق دعايته السلبية ضدنا في غفلة وغباء مدهشين، ولا أحد يكترث بكل ما يحدث داخل هذه المؤسسات طالما أنها تفرخ "معاقين فكريا" وثقافيا للمجتمعات العربية. مؤسسات لم تطور أي تقاليد في البحث وتركت مسؤولية تاريخها ومصيرها لأعدائها، إذن لا ريب أن تقوم جمعية الدراسات العربية البريطانية بتحمل مسؤلية تاريخ وعمارة جزيرة العرب لأربعين عاما دون أن تفكر أي مؤسسة في تقليدها. "_​ 


هناك الكثير من المقالات المتعلقة بالموضوع للدكتور مشاري في جريدة الرياض مثل "تراثية العقل العربي" و "عمارة مكارم الأخلاق" وغيرها ويمكن الرجوع لها والبحث في الأرشيف الخاص به عن المزيد على الرابط التالي http://www.alriyadh.com/file328.html
ويجب أن أذكر ان هناك تعريف لمصطلح "العمارة العربية" للباحث المعماري المعروف ناصر الرباط (جامعة هارفرد – برنامج الأغا خان) نشره في كتابه "ثقافة البناء وبناء الثقافة" سوف اوافيكم به قريباً باذن الله. ​


----------



## الناصر خالد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*عمارة مكارم الاخلاق*

د. مشاري بن عبدالله النعيم​http://www.alriyadh.com/2009/06/13/article437318.save​لابد أن أعترف للقارئ العزيز أنني لا أعلم على وجه الدقة ماذا تعني "عمارة مكارم الأخلاق" لكنني كنت في درس "نقدي" مع طلاب للعمارة حول عمارة صدر الإسلام وقد كنت من المنتقدين بشدة ما يسمى بالعمارة الاسلامية لأنني أرى أن هذا المصطلح مقحم على ثقافتنا وحضارتنا وكنت قد تذكرت ما تناوله المفكر زكي نجيب محمود ذات مرة عندما أكد أن "الفن الإسلامي" مبنيّ على "الفكرة" لا على المنتج نفسه فقلت لطلابي إن العمارة في الحضارة الإسلامية مبنية على "مكارم الأخلاق" لا المكون والمنجز المادي الذي نراه أمام عيوننا، لأن الأخلاق هي جزء معنوي يتشكل ببطء وهدوء ويتغلغل في المنجز المادي ويطبعه بطابعه. هذا الحوار كان يثير أصلا مشكلة عمارتنا المعاصرة التي يبدو أنها تتفلت من "الأخلاق" لأنها لم تبنَ أصلا كي تعبر عن القيم المجتمعية بل بنيت على أسس فردية فيها الكثير من الأنانية وعدم الاكتراث بالآخر. فإذا قلنا أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-وصى بالجار وحدد آداب الطريق حتى أن إماطة الأذى عن الطريق صدقة فإن هناك جانبا أخلاقيا يدفع أفراد المجتمع المسلم إلى تبني هذه الآداب واعتمادها أسسا لتطور البيئة العمرانية فآداب الطريق حددت الأماكن التي يتجمع فيها كبار السن فظهرت "الدكك" و "المشاريق" بعيدة عن حركة الناس لتحفظ لهم خصوصيتهم وحرماتهم وتشكلت المساكن التقليدية البسيطة (رغم انفتاحها على بعضها البعض) لتحترم الجار وتحفظه في حضوره وغيابه. النظام الأخلاقي ينعكس عمرانيا بعمق لأنه يشكل المعنى القيمي المجتمعي ويعطي الأشكال المادية قيمتها وحضورها وبالتالي فإن عمارة مكارم الأخلاق هي مفتاح فهم العمارة في الحضارة الإسلامية وهي الأساس الذي يجب أن يتطور كي يعيد الروح لمدننا لا الأشكال المنتجة التي يصر البعض أنها هي عمارتنا الأصلية التي يجب أن نعيد إنتاجها.
كنت قبل أسبوعين في العاصمة القطرية في ندوة حول التراث المعماري ولاحظت أن الجميع يصر على أن الحل لبيئتنا السكنية المعاصرة هو تبني المسكن ذي الفناء الوسطي وقد استغربت من هذه السذاجة التي يشجعنا عليها الغرب لا لشيء إلا ليتسلى على عقولنا المتحجرة التي تبتعد عن الأسس والمبادئ وتتعلق بالقشور، فالفناء نتيجة وليست غاية وإذا ما تغيرت المعطيات العمرانية لابد أن تتغير النتائج. هذا يذكرني بتجربة اعتقد البعض آنذاك أن تلاصق المباني ووجود الطرق المسدودة سوف ينتج مجتمعاً مترابطاً ومتآخياً. وهذه تعبر عن سطحية معمارية محفورة في أذهاننا إلى درجة أننا نغفل أن عمارتنا "أخلاقية" بالدرجة الأولى. نحن بحاجة إلى إعادة اكتشاف لحضارتنا المعمارية لأنها تعبر عن "أخلاقية" المجتمع الإسلامي وكل الانحرافات التي أصابت تلك العمارة كانت انحرافات أخلاقية، وهو الأمر الذي أصر عليه بشدة هنا لأن كل ما قرأته حول العمارة في الحضارة الاسلامية هو مجرد انبهار بالتشكيل لا بالفكرة وعمقها الأخلاقي، لذلك نجد أن المستشرقين حاولوا منذ البداية صرف نظرنا عن هذه القيمة الكبيرة التي تشكل جوهر ثقافتنا عن طريق اختزال المنجز الحضاري المعماري في مصطلح "عمارة إسلامية" وربطها بشكل واضح بالزخرفة والتشكيل بدلاً من تفكيك المنجز المعماري لحقب تاريخية اجتماعية وأخلاقية وتقنية وسياسية بطبيعة الحال.
قلت لطلابي إنني مهتم بأصول الاشكال وفي اعتقادي أن أي أصول للشكل المعماري في الحضارة الاسلامية لابد أن نرجعه لصدر الاسلام، وأقصد هنا فترة الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم- والخلفاء الراشدين والعصر الأموي بعد ذلك، فمن هناك تبدأ العمارة في الحضارة الإسلامية، لكن يجب أن نتذكر أن هناك عمارة عربية "أخلاقية" قبل الأسلام اختلطت وامتزجت بالأخلاق الإسلامية فنحن جميعا نعلم قول الرسول "إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق" وفيه إشارة واضحة لوجود الأخلاق قبل الإسلام. الفكرة التي بنيت عليها رؤيتي لأصول الأشكال في عمارة صدر الإسلام تعتمد على ثلاثة مجالات أساسية هي الوصايا العمرانية المباشرة مثل آداب الطريق والوصايا بالجار أو كما قال عمر لواليه في العراق عندما أمره بأن يبني مدينة جديدة لجند المسلمين خارج المدائن لأن العرب لا يصلح لهم إلا كما يصلح للإبل والشاه في إشارة ثقافية عميقة، فالوصايا العمرانية هنا هي ذات بعد ثقافي واجتماعي وتحمل في طياتها معنى ضمنيا يعبر عن ثقافة العرب وأسلوب حياتهم. أما المجال الثاني فهو تطور مؤسسات الدولة التي استحدثت وظائف جديدة فقد كان مسجد الرسول قاعدة الحكم ومكان العبادة ثم بنى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الدواوين ومنها بينت المال الذي وصى أن يكون قريبا من المسجد بعد أن كثرت سرقة بيت المال في العراق وبعد ذلك اتخذ الإمام علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه دارا للإمارة في الكوفة بالقرب من مسجد الكوفة ثم تشعبت المدينة العربية الإسلامية وتشعبت وظائفها مع تطور المؤسسات الاجتماعية والسياسية والقضائية والاقتصادية. هذه الوظائف المباشرة شكلت النسيج المادي للمدينة وصنعت معاني نفعية واضحة لكن حتى تكون المدينة ذات شخصية إسلامية كان لابد أن تتغلغل الأخلاق الإسلامية داخل هذا النسيج كي يطبعه بطابعه وبالتالي فإن المجال الثالث والأخير هو "عمارة مكارم الأخلاق" التي تصنع المعاني الرمزية القيمية العميقة فهي عمارة مرتبطة بأسلوب الاستخدام الذي يعبر عن الحضور الإنساني لا بالمنتج المادي الذي يمكن أن يستخدمه الناس بمختلف مرجعياتهم الأخلاقية بعد ذلك فنحن نعلم أن العمارة تبقى بعد أن يزول من بناها وبالتالي فإن قيمة هذه العمارة هي بالتعبير الأخلاقي الذي تعكسه أثناء استخدامها على أن هذا لا يعني أن هذه العمارة لم تتشكل أصلا كي تعبر عن هذا الجانب الاخلاقي بل العكس هو ما حدث ومن يحلل المدينة العربية في الحضارة الاسلامية سوف يصل إلى قناعة أن النسيج المادي كان انعكاسا مباشرا لنظام أخلاقي عميق. ما أفكر فيه هو كيف يمكن أن نستعيد "أخلاقيات المدينة" في وقتنا المعاصر كيف نصنع مدينة "قيمية" وأرى أن الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة صعبة لكنها ليست مستحيلة


----------



## الناصر خالد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تراثية العقل العربي


د. مشاري النعيم


http://www.alriyadh.com/2010/04/10/article515039.html​

لن أتحدث هنا عن "رباعية" محمد عابد الجابري حول العقل العربي، التي أطلقها في الثمانينيات من القرن الميلادي، وإن كان ذلك المشروع صنع حراكا فكريا وثقافيا عميقا أعاد مساءلة العقل العربي إلى السطح وطرح أسئلة معرفية كبرى لم نستطع الإجابة عليها إلى اليوم، فنحن نمر بمعضلة كبيرة جمدت العقل العربي وجعلته يجتر "خيباته" السابقة بانتظام، ونعيش مأزقاً يؤثر على وجودنا في المستقبل بسبب هذا الجمود الذي نعيشه ونحاصر به أنفسنا. الأسئلة المهمة التي طرحها الجابري كانت من وجهة نظري، هي نقد التفكير التراثي في التراث نفسه، فهذا الأسلوب من التفكير صنع "مستنقعاً فكرياً" أصبح آسنا مع الوقت، والغريب أننا لم نستطع التفلت منه، لأننا مشدودون له بحبل سري، نشعر أننا لو قطعناه فقدنا الحياة. المشكلة الكبيرة هي أنه مازالت بعض المجتمعات العربية تفسر التراث العربي/الاسلامي بأسلوب "تراثي" حتى أنهم أصبحوا سلفيين أكثر من السلف، فتجمدت هذه المجتمعات ولم تعد قادرة على الحراك والنمو. ورغم القول المعروف "النص مقدس والتفسير مفتوح"، إلا أن "تنصيص" التفاسير أصبح هو الظاهرة في الفكر العربي إلى درجة أن "أقوال الرجال" تحولت إلى نصوص مقدسة، فضيقوا بذلك واسعا، وأصبح الفكر العربي متكررا "مملا" لا يميل إلى التشكيك وفتح المسائل العقلية، فهو عقل "نصوصي" توقف عن الاجتهاد وصار يتبع ما يُملى عليه ولا يبتدع حلولا لمشاكله الآنية ويخطط لمستقبله بروح العصر المتحرر من القيود الفكرية والمعرفية المسبقة "الصنع". من وجهة نظري هذه المعضلة مازالت تمثل العقبة الكبرى التي تعيق تنمية المجتمعات العربية بشكل عام، لأنها أوجدت نمطية من الاتكالية المستمرة على الغير بعد أن فقد صناع القرار الأمل من أن يكون هناك حراك معرفي "عقلاني" محلي يتعامل مع القضايا الملحة بما تقتضيه ضرورات العصر، ففسرت هذه القضايا تفسيرا "تراثيا" وحكم عليها بأحكام "اتباعية" "قياسية" ليس لها علاقة بعصرنا فأصبحت تمثل هماً آخر وثقلاً جديداً يضاف إلى الأثقال التي تنهك كاهلنا. 
أذكر قبل عقدين من الزمن أنني سألت نفسي عن السبب وراء تكرارية النمط العمراني للمدينة العربية، إذ يصعب أن تجد مدينة تختلف عن الأخرى اختلافا جوهريا حتى أننا لو نظرنا للنسيج العمراني من الأعلى لن نستطيع التفريق بين مدينة وأخرى، والحقيقة أنني بعد مرور هذه الفترة الطويلة على السؤال وصلت إلى ما يشبه الإجابة، فلقد أصبح "العقل العربي نمطا معرفيا تكراريا. لقد تأسس في زمن معين الكتاب النموذج، الكتاب النظام وفي حقول معرفية متعددة، وتناسلت بعده النسخ والأشباه، فتبلور النمط العقلي المذكور مشخصا ومتمظهرا في أنظمة الفكر الثلاثة [القياس والكشف والبرهان]، فظلت قوالب نظام النظم سائدة ومهيمنة"، حسب رأي الجابري، ويبدو أن المدينة العربية شكلت قوالبها مبكرا ووصلت إلى قناعة مفادها أن هذه النظم العمرانية هي الأنسب (خصوصا وأن هناك من يعزون تشكل النظام العمراني للمدينة العربية إلى آليات فقهية تشريعية، وهذا لا يعني أن الفقه والتشريع جامد لكن يؤكد أن هناك توقفاً للاجتهاد في مرحلة تاريخية صنعت هذا التكرار الغريب الذي أفقد الحياة معناها وأدخل الأمة في نفق مظلم). لقد فقدت المدينة العربية القدرة على تصحيح نفسها، فصارت تكرر نفسها بأسلوب "ممل" يفتقد في كثير من الأحيان للإبداع (وأنا على يقين أن هذا الرأي سوف يزعج من ينظرون لتراث المدينة العربية نظرة حالمة، لكنها الحقيقة التي يجب أن ننظر لها نظرة نقدية)، حتى أن هذه المدينة فقدت قدرتها السياسية على تشكيل "رأي عام" لأنها استنسخت النموذج "القبلي" داخل المدينة نفسها فأصبحت مع الوقت مكوناً مادياً يجمع عشائر متفرقة ومنغلقة على نفسها. المدينة تبدو ككتلة عمرانية متماسكة من الخارج ومن الناحية "الفيزيائية" وتكرر نفسها بشكل مثير، رغم أنها مفككة من الداخل إلى مجموعات معزولة عن بعضها البعض مع أن هناك انسجاماً كبيراً داخل المجموعة نفسها. في اعتقادي أن "التكرار" و"نقل النموذج" و"الاكتفاء به" شكلوا على الدوام أدواتاً فكرية صنعت آلية اتخاذ القرار سواء على المستوى السياسي أو الاجتماعي أو العمراني وبالتالي لم يكن مستغربا أن تتكرر المدينة العربية في كل تفاصيلها وأن تقدم في نفس الوقت نموذجا سياسيا غير ناضج والذي كان سبباً في كثير من الإشكالات التي نعيشها اليوم خصوصا وأن كثيراً منا ما زال يصر على تكرار هذا النموذج التاريخي على المستويين الاجتماعي والسياسي وبدرجة أقل على المستوى العمراني. 
لا أريد أن أبدو هنا وكأني ضد "التراث" بل أنا مع التراث، لكن يجب أن ننمي "نظرتنا التشككية" في هذا التراث من أجل فهمه أكثر، لا نريد أن نقبله هكذا كما هو دون أن نفهم ما له وما عليه، وإلا سنقع فيما وقع فيه من سبقنا. الفصل والوصل مع التراث يجب أن يبدآ من التخلص من القراءة التراثية للتراث، التي تمجده وتراه حسنا في كل الأحوال وتقبله بخيره وشره وتعتقد أنه النموذج الذي يجب أن يحتذى في كل تفاصيله، فهذا يذكرني بالنظرة المعيارية للتاريخ و"الهوية النموذج" فهذه النظرة تجمد أي فعل إبداعي ممكن أن يقوم به المجتمع، فهي تقوم بكل "ثقلها" و"جمهورها" على التصدي لكل فعل إبداعي ووأده في مهده. لذلك يجب أن يتشكل منهجنا في البداية من فصل أنفسنا وعواطفنا عن تراثنا وتاريخنا وأن نقرأه قراءة نقدية محايدة (قدر الإمكان)، ومن ثم نبدأ بإيجاد روابط جديدة تربطنا بتراثنا على أساس ما نحتاجه اليوم لا على أساس ما قرره "الأسلاف". لا أعتقد أنه يوجد ما يمنعنا من هذه الخطوة، إلا أن نبدأ بها وفي منابر التعليم أولا، لأن جامعاتنا وإن سكنت في مبانٍ جديدة إلا أنها تتمتع بعقلية "قديمة" وأكثر من تراثية، البداية من هنا من الجامعة وأنا على يقين أن المجتمع والمدينة سوف يستجيبان لهذا التغيير.


----------



## خديجة صالح (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*العمارة الإسلامية و الأسئلة الجوهرية *

21 مايو 2010 ​ 

د/مصطفى بن حموش جامعة البحرين​ 


يتقاسم موضوع العمارة الإسلامية في الساحة الأكاديمية ثلاثة توجهات و هي نفسها امتدادات لتيارات ثقافية و سياسية و فكرية متعايشة أحيانا و متضاربة أحيانا أخرى، و هي الاتجاهات العلمانية و التراثية و الإسلامية. و برغم إمكانية الفرز التجريدي بينها إلا أنه من الصعب التفريق بينها ميدانيا لما فيها من تداخلات. بل قد نجد من يتبنى المزيج من الآراء بين هذه الاتجاهات. و سنكتفي هنا بتشخيص فروق الرؤى بينها حول موضوع العمارة الإسلامية. 








تاج محل: إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع، هل يعكس في جوهره روح الدين الإسلامي و مبادئه؟​فالاتجاه الأول يرفض المصطلح في أصله مدعيا أن الإسلام ليس فيه أية إشارة للعمارة أو المدينة. فبعض منظري هذا الاتجاه يرى أن المصطلح منحول بدء من قِبل المستشرقين و هو حاليا مستغل من قبل الإسلاميين للترويج الإيديولوجي. فالمستشرقون كانوا يرون المجتمعات العربية و المشرقية من منظور العداء الديني و التفوق الحضاري الغربي و بالتالي وضعوا هذا المصطلح للتعبير عما أنتجته هذه المجتمعات من فنون وعمارة و مدن. في حين أن الواقع –حسب رأي هؤلاء- يكذب هذه الميزة، أو يصعب إثباتها نظرا للتنوع الهائل لما يسمى بالعمارة الإسلامية الذي يستحيل معه تقبل هذا المصطلح الجامع. و يكون بالتالي استعمال هذا المصطلح في عصرنا نوعا من إقحام الدين و استغلال قدسيته لتوسيع دائرة التأثير الإيديولوجي في المجتمع والسياسة و الثقافة.

أما الاتجاه الثاني - و هو الغالب عدديا- فهو الذي يعتبر ذلك التراث الضخم من العمائر و الصروح و المدن في البلدان التي انتشر فيها الإسلام. فمصطلح العمارة الإسلامية بذلك ينسحب على كل ما أنتجه المسلمون و العرب منذ العهد الأول من الإسلام إلى آخر أيام الدولة العثمانية، التي دخلت الأمة بعدها مرحلة التأثر بالعمارة الغربية نتيجة الاحتلال الأوربي و التثقيف القسري. فالتراث الضخم الذي يمتد في الجغرافيا و التاريخ ليس إلا وجه بارز من أوجه الحضارة الإسلامية و تطورها و عطائها للبشرية. و يكون موضوع العمارة الإسلامية جزء من مسألة الهوية التي تطرح نفسها بقوة في أيامنا هذه نظرا لما تواجهه المجتمعات المسلمة من عولمة و اكتساح ثقافي غربي.​




قصر الحمراء: إحدى روائع العمارة في الأندلس، هل هي حقيقة عمارة إسلامية؟​أما الاتجاه الثالث فإنه يرى تقبل المصطلح من باب الاستنتاج المنطقي من اعتقاد شمولية الإسلام التي تستلزم سريان أحكامه و توصياته على كل أوجه الحياة بما فيها المدينة و العمارة متجاوز بذلك الجانب التعبدي والشعائري الذي يقتصر عليه العامة. فوجود المدينة الإسلامية والعمارة الإسلامية ما هو في الواقع إلا صورة للتأثير بل و الإملاء المباشر أو غير المباشر للمنظومة الإسلامية من عقائد غيبية و أخلاق و سلوك و معاملات على مجالات العمران و البناء و الفنون. و لا يقتصر دور العمارة الإسلامية و المدينة الإسلامية على إبراز الهوية الثقافية بل يتعداه إلى تهيئة البيئة الملائمة لممارسة الإسلام في مختلف أوجهه المدنية. و بذلك تكون "العمارة الإسلامية" هي الوعاء الفيزيائي للدين و هي كذلك إحدى المظاهر التي تجسد التميز عن غير المسلمين.

و تكون الأسئلة الجوهرية نابعة من تقاطع أسئلة هذه الاتجاهات التي إذا ما نوقشت المسألة وفقها حصر موقع الخلاف بينها أو على الأقل عرف بوضوح. فتطور مفهوم العمارة الإسلامية و الممارسة الميدانية التي ستنبني عليها سيعتمد إلى حد بعيد على إجابة كل من هذه الاتجاهات على الأسئلة الموجهة لها.
فالسؤال الموجه للفكر العلماني، هو مدى تقبل هذا الفكر لدور الإسلام الذي لا يمكن بحال نفيه في تشكيل التمدن و العمران و الحضارة. فإذا كان النفي بوجود عمارة إسلامية مدنية فهل يعقل أن نعتقد أن الإسلام طقوسية و دينا مقتصرا على تعاليم أخلاق و التعبد؟ هل يمكن أن ننفي أثر الإسلام في الحياة الاجتماعية والسلوك الفردي و في الفكر و الثقافة و الحضارة التي تكون لها بالضرورة الإسقاطات المباشرة على العمارة؟ و إذا اعترفنا بتجاوز الإسلام دائرة العبادات فما مدى تأثيره في الحياة المدنية و بالتالي في البيئة العمرانية والمعمارية؟ و ما مدى ارتباط الفنون والعمارة و المدن بالإسلام الذي تقرّون به؟

أما السؤال الموجه للتراثيين هو مدى تقبلنا للتراث الضخم الذي ورثناه من تاريخنا المشترك أنه يمثل العمارة الإسلامية. فإذا كان هذا التراث هو العمارة الإسلامية فأين هو دور الإسلام فيها و مدى حجم التأثير فيه؟ فمن حيث المبدأ يجب أن يكون الإسلام عامل صدارة في تشكيلها وإلا لا تسمى عمارة إسلامية و لا يعقل أن تنسب إليه. كما يدعو وجود مبان لا تتماشى مع تعاليم الإسلام في هذا التراث الضخم التوقف عندها و تكييف المصطلح على الأقل على المستوى الفكري.

و يأتي السؤال الموجه للإسلاميين: فإذا كان الإسلام يهيمن على مناحي الحياة البشرية و بالتالي على البيئة العمرانية و المعمارية و أن الإسلام لم يغفل أية صغيرة أو كبيرة فيها، فهل هناك نصوص مقدسة أو مبادئ قاطعة في شأن العمارة و أنماط البناء لكي تكون مرجعا و إلزاما دينيا؟ و هل هناك من النصوص المرجعية ما يشير صراحة إلى نمط بناء معين أو من خلال سيرة النبي (ص)؟ و لماذا الاختلاف في الزمان والمكان في العمارة الإسلامية و أي من العمارات إسلامية صحيحة أو أقرب لروح الإسلام: العباسية أم الأموية أم الفاطمية أم العثمانية أم غيرها؟ و ما حكم العمارة المعاصرة التي نعيش فيها؟ هل هي مخالفة للإسلام إذ هي من إنتاج غير المسلمين و نحن نعيش فيها و نستوردها بل و قد تعوّدنا عليها بفعل الاستعمال، و أخضعنا الكثير منها لاحتياجاتنا "الإسلامية".
لا نقصد بهذه المقالة فرض إجابة قاطعة لتعريف العمارة الإسلامية بقدر ما نحاول أن نعرض الرؤى القائمة المتضاربة و تحصر الخلاف بينها، ثم تضعها في حيز أكاديمي بعيدا عن الأيديولوجيا، يمكن من خلاله العمل على الإجابة و هو ما سيكون محركا للبحث العلمي في هذا الموضوع، أو على الأقل في حصر المصطلح و تعريفه بصيغة أكاديمية متفق عليها.

ملاحظة: كتب هذا المقال إثر المؤتمر الدولي لمنظمة المدن و العواصم الإسلامية الذي انعقد في الدوحة أيام 18-20 مايو 2010، و قبيل المؤتمر الدولي حول التراث العمراني للبلدان الإسلامية الذي انعقد في الرياض أيام 23-28 مايو 2010 و اللذان يحتل فيهما مصطلح العمارة الإسلامية الموقع المركزي رغم ما يعتريه من التساؤلات المطروحة.​ 
للأمانة الموضوع منقول​


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

يبدو أن الأخ الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش مغرم بتصنيف الناس فالعلمانية بالنسبة له هي كل من يخالف رايه في وجود ما يسمى عمارة إسلامية....


----------



## خديجة صالح (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم أرنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و حببنا فيه
و أرنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه و بغضنا فيه
اللهم آمين


----------



## arch.maged (3 أكتوبر 2010)

واضح اننا نقرر بناء على فكرة في أذهاننا ... نظارة بلون واحد لا نستطيع إلاتأطير الناس بها ؟؟ وإن انفلتو خارجها فهو كفر وإلحاد وعلمانية وجاسوسية وانتماء لغير هذا الإطار!! سبحان الله 


هناك مثال اذكره دائما ولكني أراه هنا أيضا مناسبا.. 
الطالب الذي قدّم رسالة الماجستير الخاصة به بعنوان " لا نسخ في القرآن " 
ولم يقبلها الدكتور منه .. وقال له" هل تفهم أكثر من ذوي الإختصاص " 

هذا القبو الذي نأبى الخروج منه " ذوي الإختصاص " .. هو ما سيحرمنا طول العمر من تجربة واحدة للتحليق...


----------



## marwa faroq (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الناصر خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، ​
> 
> 
> 
> _"رغم أنني شخصيا غير مؤمن بوجود ما يسمى بالعمارة "الإسلامية" إلا أنني أرى أنه يوجد "عمارات إسلامية" بم فيها عمراننا المعاصر لذلك فأنني دائما أحبذ إستخدام مصطلح "العمارة في الحضارة الإسلامية" كإطار عام بينما أميل بشدة إلى إستخدام المصطلح الخاص بكل عمارة على حدة مثل "عمارة صدر الإسلام" أو "العمارة الأموية المبكرة" أو "العمارة العباسية" و "كذلك العمارة المملوكية" والعثمانية" ويمكننا في هذا الصدد الغوص عميقا وبالتفصيل في العمارات المختلفة التي نشأت على إمتداد الحضارة الإسلامية الجغرافي والزمني. أن إختزال العمارة التي نشأت وتطورت في الحضارة الإسلامية في مصطلح واحد هو تهوين بالمنجز الحضاري والثقافي الذي أنتجته الحضارة الإسلامية كما أن ربط هذا المنجز فقط بالزخرفة والتشكيل التزينين هو انحراف كامل للعمق الثقافي الذي قدمته الحضارة الاسلامية. لقد ظهر مصطلح "العمارة الاسلامية" في كتب المستشرقين ولعل أول من أشار لهذا المصطلح هو (كرسول) في كتابه "العمارة الإسلامية المبكرة" ورغم الدور الكبير الذي قام به هذا المستشرق لتوثيق كثير من المباني التاريخية في مدينة القاهرة إلا أنه هون من المنجز الحضاري المعماري على امتداد التاريخ الإسلامي وقزمه كثيرا._​


 


اشكرك اخي الناصر خالد على المقالات المفيدة


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشاهدة الصورة الكلية من بعيد*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> ارى ان الدكتور وليد السيد لازال مصرا على اسلوبه -الغير المناسب- لكي لا اقول كلمة اخرى في نقد الدكتور جميل اكبر و هذا طبعا ينتقص كثيرا من مصداقيته.وكنت اتمنى من المشرفين ان يحذفوا بعض المقاطع التي فيها اساءة شخصية للدكتور جميل اكبر كما فعلوا مع مقال الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش.


 
السلام عليكم
كنت اريد العودة لمناقشة كثير من الافكار الجديدة التي طرحها لاخوة في المدينة الاسلامية ولكنني احببت ان اشير لملاحظات سارع الزملاء بكتابتها بعد نصوص نقدية قدمها الدكتور وليد ولم تناقش هذه الملاحظات من الزملاء اي فكرة طرحت في النقد (كعفن الراسمالية والتفاسير التي قدمها وعرضها لايات اخذت خارج السياق والحادية افكار بيكون وغيرها) ولكن سارع كاتبوها باعطاء احكام عامة ليست مبررة وسيقراها الزمن والتاريخ بتامل لاحقا بعد حين ويقرا نيات اصحابها.

اود الاشادة مجددا بقدرة الدكتور فيصل على لتزام الحياد, وفهمه الواعي اكثر من اي واحد لفكرة "التحيز" التي وضع حواجز كثيرة بينه وبينها, حين التزم بعرض كامل وجهات النظر كمضيف لنا جميعا ودون تعليق منه في الكثير من الاحيان لا لصالح هذا ولا ضد ذاك, وان فعل فقد كانت مداخلاته متوازنه لصالح الطرفين. وهو تفكير ناضج جدا. ورغم انه دكتور في العمارة ومثقف عالي الثقافة ولا بد ان تكون له قناعات لصالح هذا او ضد ذاك الا انه مارس ضبطا كبيرا للنفس والمعتقد يشار له بالبنان وضرب لنا اروع الامثلة التي للاسف لم يستفد منها الكثيرون حين انضموا لهذا الفريق او ذلك الفريق وتنشب ملاسنات بين المتحيزين وتظهر تشنجات وملاحظات تبين مدى اقتراب البعض من تفاصيل ثانوية وسطحية بكلمة هنا وكلمة هناك على حساب الصورة الكلية. لكن التاريخ والزمن وبعد العودة لقراءة كامل الحوار ستبين فورا نية وتحيز كاتبها حتى لو ظن ان كلماته تخفي ما تخفيه.

فكرة "التحيز" تخفي وراءها عصبية عمياء واقترابا ساذجا من تفاصيل الصورة. والتحيز سلبي, لكن "الميل العقلي" لهذه الفكرة أو لتلك الفكرة هي الممارسة الصحيحة لقراءة ونقاش الأفكار وللحوار. والقلة جدا منا مارس هذه الظاهرة الصحية. والغريب ان اساتذة برتب اكاديمية مارسوا "التحيز" السطحي ولم يدركوا الفرق الواعي بين التحيز وبين "الميل العقلي" للافكار دون الاشخاص. فكل واحد منا لابد وان يميل لفكرة ما والا لما كان للنقاش معنى اصلا, لكن ان ننطلق من حكمنا على الافكار من تحيزنا للاشخاص, او لمحاولة معرفة من يتكلم كما يشير احد الاعضاء انه لا يحب الكلام مع اشباح فهذه رؤية قريبة جدا من الصورة وتحتاج من هؤلاء للعودة للخلف مئات الاميال كي يروا الصورة الكلية

ما اثار هذه الملاحظة ان الدكتور فيصل جلب لنا مشكورا على هذا الموقع نصا ادبيا من النصوص الكثيرة التي يكتبها الدكتور وليد والتي تبين تنوع نصوصه وعطاءه الذي يتجاوز بمراحل انغماس الكثيرين في لون فكري واحد التي يطرح فيها تصورات ادبية ووطنية واسلامية وغيره على حال امه ووطن, هذه الصورة الكلية لن يراها من اقترب كثيرا من النص بل تحتاج للعودة اميالا لرئية الصوة الكلية. وليسمح لي الدكتور فيصل بجلب كامل النص هنا ومعه نص مشابه احتفظ به

طارقُ فَجرِ شَوّال!






د. وليد أحمد السيد – لندن
[email protected] 

ترجّل عن مطيّة له, كانت تقطر فرحا وأفراحا, وسعادة وسعدا, وبهجة وسرورا وحبورا. هي طافت به أزلا روابي وصحارى وقيعان, وأباطح وسهولا ومروجا, وغزى بها أحياء وحارات وبيوتا, ظللها جميعا بؤس واعتصرها ألم, فما بارحها إلا ومسّها نفحات خير, ورحمة وبركة, وعمّ أرجاءها ضياء, وأضواء, وفرح ومرح, وانتشرت فيها أنوار ودّ وسؤدد ومودة, وانفرجت لها وبها أسارير ساكنيها عن بسمات باسمات, احتلت ثغورا عابسات, وأنارت قلوبا يابسات, وأعتقت أفئدة بائسات – وبئيسات! هو نطق محيّاه بوهج "أزلي" وضيء ما بعث إلا نضارة, وسرورا ونورا – حتى ذلك الفجر! يومئذ كست ملامحه, وتحت ما تبقى من أواخر عتمة الدجى البهيم, مسحة من حزن, وأسى, ومكابدة وتجهّم ووجوم. تلفّت يمنة ويسرة تحت عباءة سوداء لفّته, من غرته الكريمة لأسفله - وما به من أدنى فكله عليّ. رداءه الأسود كان كقطعة من ليل, حاكته كآبات الأحزان, ومرارات اليتم, وظلمات الظلم, وخلاصة خلاصات الغدر والخديعة. وطرزته بعناية وتأنّ دمعات مريرات سالت في دياجي ليال حالكات, ونسجت دباديبه الخشنات آلام جراح ما اندثرت ولا اندملت بتعاقب الجديدين – ولا فرّهما ولا كرّهما. جراح نزّت دماء زكية تحدّرت من بقايا شرفاء نذروا أرواحهم لأوطان انتهكت أعراضها واستبيح حماها, ووطئت مقدساتها. شرفاء ركبوا قوافل من رحل من أسلافهم الأشراف, وامتزجت دماؤهم "بآهات" وصرخات يتامى, وثكالى وأرامل كسيرات الخواطر, مهيضات الأجنحة, ومكلومات. مسلسل أحزان شهدها الجديدان اللذان تعاقبا إقبالا وإدبارا على كروب أمة ابتليت ببأسها بينها, وعصفت بها خديعة الشعوب ومكرهم وكيدهم – ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض. امتدت يد الزمان العربي الأغبر وتطوعت فنسجت من خلاصة أحزان تاريخه المعاصر عباءة كست طارق فجر شوال. تحت هذه العباءة تدافعت هالة نورانية حبيسة, انبعثت بيأس باغية تحرير نفسها دون جدوى. كان نورها كبياض الثلج, ولو قدرت لها الحرية ذلك اليوم لأنار ضياء حبورها الأباطح والروابي, ولعمّت بهجة أنوارها بيوت اليتامى وقلوب ثكالى استوطنتها جيوش الحزن والقهر والبؤس. 

انسل متخفيا متواريا عما لاح من خيوط الصباح التي تململت, وتسللت بوداعة ودلال, متثائبة, وراحت تداعب برفق ريشات ديك الفجر, لتسبقه مؤذنة بإنبلاج شوّال! سار بخطوات حثيثة, مضطربة وإن واثقة, طوت الدروب الضيقة وطرقات الحي الراقد. توقفت خطواته المتلاحقة على عتبة بيتنا, دق الباب دقات وئيدة خافتة, محمومة, ثم انسل طيفه عبر بابنا وحط على مقربة مني وهزني وهجه الوضيء برفق. كانت عيناه تفيضان بأسى عميق, وحزن دفين. ما دهاك هذا العام أيها الطارق الرفيق! يا من جلبت الخير والفرح والسعادة لقلوب اليتامى وأفئدة الثكالى, وتعاقبت عاما فعام على الخير والبر وصلة الرحم ووصلت القريب والبعيد, وجددت العهد بين الجيران على التواصل والتزاور والود والتحابّ والوئام! ما دهاك يا طارق فجر شوّال؟ ما خطبك أيها العيد السعيد, وماذا تغيّر هذا العام! 

لم يجب, أومأ بإيماءة, صامتة, يتيمة كي أتبعه. دلفنا من باب البيت خروجا قبل أن يبتلعنا ظلام الحي الراقد, الذي راح يغط في عميق النوم. كانت عتمة آخر ليالي رمضان يبددها, أو يكاد, مصباح الشارع الخافت الذي كان نوره يعانق ملامح فجر اليوم البكر من شوال. كانت تتعالى أصوات باهتة, بعيدة, بالتكبير والتهليل. استحث خطاي, كيلا يدركنا طلب شمس الصباح. استرقنا الخطى نتوارى عن أعين الطفلاء متسللين من حائط لحائط, من حارة لحارة, حتى انتهى بنا السير الحثيث عبر بيوت المدينة وبين أستار حواريها المتشعبة إلى باحة فسيحة رقد فيها بضع عشرات من يتامى أطفال تنطق وجوههم ببؤس مزمن وحزن دفين, مسح رفيقي رؤوسهم, وربّت على أكتافهم, ومسّد شعورهم ثم انطلقنا مجددا. 

طاف بنا عبر الصحاري والقفار, جبنا السهول والحقول والبحار. حلقت بنا آفاق الرؤيا الحزينة عبر عالم عربي ومسلم يعج بالإضطهاد والظلم, وبؤس وقهر وجوع وحصار. تدفقت الصور سحاء مغزارا تترى, سالت معها دمعات انسابت بحرارة على الخدين, لمشاهد وخيالات تصف عواصف وأهوال راحت تعصف بأمم وشعوب ترزح تحت قرون من المآسي وتروي قصة أمة فقدت "رجالها" وغدت يتيمة, حتى تطاولت عليها الذئاب وراحت تتناوشها علوج الأمم ومن تداعى على ما تبقى من خيراتها. 

طاف بنا المسير شرقا, كان هناك ضياع وتشرد ودمار وحصار وفيضان, امتدت الرؤيا فطالعتنا أهوال آدميين شردهم الطوفان فغدوا بلا مأوى أو مكان. وآخرين بجوارهم يرزحون تحت فقر وتخلف وسوء حال, باعهم أولياؤهم بأبخس وأزهد الأثمان. ولّينا شطر المغرب وطفنا الأرض المقدسة فكان الحال سيّان, جوع وفقر وغلاء أسعار ويتامى لا كافل لهم سوى الديّان. طالعنا سجن كبير زجت به أمة بأكملها لا لذنب سوى وطن لهم ضاع وباعه "وكيل" العميل الأجنبي الجبان. في أرض الكنانة عز الرغيف وبات الجوع والفقر والشدة سيدة الحال وطغت على كريم الزمان. عذرا أرض الكنانة وأهلها الكرام ومعذرة أرض الرباط وأرض حذيفة ابن اليمان وسلمان, فالفلك يدور وينقلب الحال لكن لم يتصور يوما أن ينحدر الحال لذلك أي إنسان. 

نظرت بأسى لرفيقي وأدركت سر تجهمه هذا العام! فهو عيد ليس لمن لبس الجديد – وما من جديد يلبس في عالم بات يرزح تحت ضيق الحال وذات اليد, بل هو عيد لمن خاف الواحد الديان وعطف ورحم وتفقد الأرامل والثكالى والأيتام. هو عيد للأمة يوم استعادة عزها وسؤددها ومجدها بين الأمم, هو يوم تنفض عنها ركام الذل والتخاذل والخديعة والكذب على الذات, هو يوم تعود لتراثها ومقدساتها ويصلي أبناؤها في حرم خليلهم وقدس أقداسهم. ذاك هو يوم العيد الأكبر – يوم تفطر الأمة في صبيحة يوم شوال واحد لا يومان! يوم تتوحد كلمتها وتندمج راياتها كأمة عربية واحدة مجيدة. دارت هذه الخواطر برأسي وقد امتلأ بمشاهد من آلام الأمة شرقا وغربا. نظرت لرفيقي بصمت ولسان حالي يتساءل موافقا ما كان ينطق به حاله: صدقت يا رفيقي, يا طارق فجر شوال, فبأي حال عدت يا عيد؟ 

وليد أحمد السيد 
لندن 
الخميس الموافق 2 سبتمبر 2010 
الموافق 23 رمضان 1431 

وهناك نص مشابه حول سرقة التراث وتهويد الحرم الابراهيمي نشر سابقا على موقع بالانترنت احتفظت بنسخة منه, وهذه النصوص تثبت له قدرة على انتقاء الكلمات والتعبير عن افكاره لكن البعض قد لا يفهم الدلالات والمعنى في نصوصه النقدية وتشيع اتهامات وتاويلات بهجوم وشخصيات

حكاية ' تراث'! 

د. وليد أحمد السيد



3/21/2010


بدا ساهما، واجما، تائها في ثنايا دروب ' المدنية' ومنعطفاتها، تميد الأرض به، أو تكاد، تحت وطأة مآسي دهور خلت، وولت ظهرها لربيع عمر تبعها، وأدبر، ولن يعود. كان كهلا، هرما، عتيقا، أثقلت جفنيه هموم الدقائق والثواني، وسنون طويلات مرت تترى، شهدت ظلم البشر لبني جنسهم، ولِذاتهم، ومن أجل ساديّتهم ولذّاتهم. وقف شامخا، عبر ' أركيولوجيا' الزمن، شاهدا على دوران الأفلاك في مداراتها، وعلى تلاحق الليل والنهار، وصراع الحق والشرور. وجده صبية الحي ' مهملا' على مفترق طريق يتيه فيها الحاذق الماهر. انهالت سيول التساؤلات العارمة من الأفواه البريئة، لفتية، عودهم طري، لم يشهدوا تاريخا أو يعوا أمرا جللا. ما دنست ' أقذار' المادة أو المدنية، ولا أوحال السياسة، أو ظلمات الخطيئة قلوبهم، البريئة، التي فاضت بدماء عنترة وعمر وصلاح الدين، وخالد. أحاطت نظرات الإشفاق به من كل ناحية، إحاطة السوار بالمعصم. عيونهم الصغيرة، المستديرة، 'الشقية'، الجريئة، كانت طافحة بتساؤلات حزينة، تزوجها الفضول. حاله كانت تدعو للحزن والرثاء، وكان وضعه يغني عن أي تساؤل أو سؤال!

قبل حين، يسير، تدافعت جموع الصبية، لنصرته، تناوشته أياديهم الصغيرة من ذئاب بشرية أعملت فيه أنيابها القذرة، خمشا، ونهشا. دارت معركة صغيرة، أشبه ما تكون بتظاهرة، أو عصيان مدني، ضد عصابة، زعيمها رائحته كريهة، ' نتنة'، تعلو رأسه قبعة صغيرة سوداء مختومة بنجمة - سداسية. انتهت التظاهرة بانتصار لحظي، مؤقت، للفتية، لكن ذاك ' النتن' توعدهم بالعودة سريعا بجحافل ' الشرعية الدولية' ونفاق السياسة ' العالمية' لانتزاع هذا ' اليتيم الكهل'، ومزيد من رفقته، وصحبه، واستصدار قرار ' الضم'، وتغيير الهوية، وشهادة المولد، لقلع الجذور والأصول، أو الأصول من الجذور. كانت هي البداية فحسب، فلم تحن الخاتمة، بل مجرد ' بالون' اختبار، أطلق في سماء الظلم، والقرصنة، وسرقة التراث. نجح الاختبار! وأيقنت العصبة القذرة أن لا أحد يُدافع عنه، أو ينتصر له!

انحدرت دموع الأيام، والمكان، جاءت ساخنة سحّاء مغزارا كيوم فتحت السماء أبوابها لطوفان ' نوح'، بعد سيل الأسئلة التي تدافعت، انسابت الكلمات تروي حكاية يُتم وتيتّم، بصوت رخيم، عميق، كأنما يتحدر من غياهب الماضي السحيق:' من أنا؟' أنا يتيم ' الكهولة'، لا قريب يرحمني أو بعيد يعرفني. عالمي يكتنفه الفراغ والعدم! بيد أني عشت طفولة سعيدة، وشهدت أياما حلوة مجيدة، كان كل شيء وادعا، جميلا، صافيا، نقيا. أهلي، ومحبّوي، كانوا من نسل الأنبياء وعترتهم، وحوارييهم، وصحابتهم، وتابعيهم، أطهار رتعوا في مروج، وبيارات، وأنهار أمكم الأرض التي سقتهم لبنا، وماء عذبا رقراقاً، وعسلا. كان الجمال قدسا، وكان التراث جمالا، وكنت أعتلي عرش الجمال! تبدلت الحال، وجاء يوم خطّته الأقدار، تغيرت الوجوه، وشاهت، وبهتت، قدمت سفن كثيرة، بها شر مستطير، وموت زؤام، وقوم جُمعوا، لأمر جلل، لحتفهم الموعود المنتظر، من أقصى الأرض، وأشتاتها، قلوبهم كقلوب الذئاب، وعيونهم تفيض بالشرور والآثام، قوم لفظتهم الرحمة، كما بصقت إبليس الرجيم، هم عبدة الدرهم وسدنة نيران الحروب عبر الزمان. حطتهم رياح القدر، والتواطؤ، في أرض طهور، قبل عقود ستة، تجمعت الحراب، وخيمت ظلالها، أطبقت عيوني كيلا أرى، ما تلبد في سماء الحرية، من غيوم مكفهرة وظلم وموت وفناء. 

تدافعت عصابات الكلاب نابحة تتراكض في أرجاء المكان، في بيارات أمكم، عابثة، تدمر كل شيء بأمر سيدها، صارخة مجنونة كعويل القردة. أريقت دماء الأبرياء، تعالت الصيحات وامتزجت صراخات الضحية والجلاد. كان يوما هائلا، ومهولا، ومشهودا، جمع له الناس، أبرياء الأطفال والشيوخ والنسوة، حفرت لهم أخاديد ' ساميّة'، صنعها ' العم سام'. ابتلعت الأراضي الطاهرة أجسادا غضة بريئة. ارتفعت وتعالت في السماء، تشكو لربها جور العباد، سحب الدخان الأسود من عظيم اشتعال النار. كدت ترى ' وعدا نازلا من السماء' لإطفاء نارهم التي أوقدوا أتونها على طول الزمان، نعم سيطفئونها من خلق النار، ليس على أيدي أشباه الرجال، بل على أيدي نسل طاهر أيها الأطفال! نعم، راقبت بأسى ودموعي تنحدر تراكض جموع القرى الصغيرة، بعضهم طاردته عصابات القردة، من لم ينج أدركه الطلب وطالته فأس الغدر فجندلته مشطور الرأس صريعا يسبح ببحيرات من دماء زكية جرت تروي بيارات الأجداد. في الطرف الأغر ثارت دماء النخوة والرجولة في جموع من العرب، تحركت فيالق العز لنصرة المقدسات. اشتبك الجمعان في يوم مجموع له الحق والباطل - في يوم مشهود. وما كان لأحفاد القردة أن تسود لولا تخاذل وخديعة و' خناجر غدر' طالت ظهور الشرفاء، رأيتهم صرعى على جوانب الطرقات، امتزجت أشلاؤهم بأشلاء إخوتهم وضمتهم ' أخاديد' الجبن الصهيوني التي قامت عليها دولتهم. ذاك كان يوم اغتصبت أمكم على أيدي عصابات نجسة، وشرذمة لئيمة من أحفاد القردة، وبصنيعة دهر ومكر نسجتها أياد ' ضالة' ودبرت بليل تحت سمع وبصر وغدر عالم متواطئ، منافق ومنحاز.

هجرني قومي، وشعبي، وأمتي، هم حولي، وما بهم من رجل شديد، أو رشيد، هم أشباه رجال، حلوم الأطفال وعقول ربات الحجال. منهم كهول لا يقوون على مجالدة أو نزال، ونساء عاجزات ضعيفات، مهيضات الجناح، عقمت أرحامهن عن إنجاب سوى ' الأنذال'. وفيهم أطفال أبرياء، يلي أمورهم ' وكلاء'، أعماهم بريق اللؤلؤ ولمعان الذهب، ينظرون إليك وهم لا يبصرون. تمسمرت أدبارهم على عروش ' السراب'، أحفاد هامان، وقارون، وجنود تعلوهم نواص ٍ خاطئة، ومعاونون وكتبة، هم ليسوا سوى سدنة، تعين على الظلم، بوجوه كالحات، تطالعك كأنها مومياوات ' محنطات'، تواصت جيلا فجيلا على الجور، والفجور، والغي، والبغي، وتعاقبت على طرق الضلال، وملأت الديار جورا، وعيوناً وآذانا، تسهر لعروش ' الخراب'، الزائلة، يوم الوقت المعلوم.

حكايتي يندى لها جبين من لم يختم على قلبه، أو تنكت فيه نكت سوداء، ظلماء، مدلهمة. قادني زعيمهم ' النتن' اقتيادا، بعد أن أشبعوني ركلا، وزجرا، وزعيقا وصياحا. ألبسوني حلة ' صهيونية' تمهيدا لمقابلة، ولقاء، وموعد مضروب، في أروقة ' الأمم'، التي ' اتّحدت'، وتوحّدت، على الغدر والخيانة، لتسجيل شهادة مولدي، في كهولتي لا في مهدي. أنبئت أن ذلك خير لي، فالسيد الجديد، ملك للعالم ' بلا تاج'، سيعتني بي، سينسبني له، سيتبناني، وسأعيش معه سعيدا، ومع أبناء عمومتي، مع أبناء ' ذبيحهم' المزعوم. ودار في خاطري: هل هو قدري في كهولتي؟ ألا تعسا لمن لفظني وأنكرني، ولمن تنكر لي في شيخوختي! ألا سحقا وبعدا لمن فرّطوا في ' حرم' جدهم الخليل، ومسرى نبيهم ' الحبيب'، وقدس طهرهم، و' أقصى' عزهم وكرامتهم، وذكرى ' ابن رباحهم'، وفلاحهم، وثرى حبيبتهم، أمهم، التي اغتصبت غدرا، وغيلة، ولؤما، وخديعة، بعد أن حضنت مهد مسيحهم وحرم خليلهم ومسرى حبيبهم، ألا سحقا وتعسا وبعدا!

سار بي في منعطفات الحياة، ورائحته تزكم الأنوف. رأيت أشلاء مبعثرة، في كل منعطف وحارة، تساءلت عن أهلي وأحبابي، لم يجبني، وخزني كي أحث الخطى بسرعة. على قارعة الطرقات، وفي ثنايا المنعطفات، رأيت أشلاء مبعثرة ملقاة، لشباب في زهرة الحياة، كانت أشلاؤهم صرعى، مجندلة، قهرها هادم اللذات، ومفرق الجماعات، بعضهم تجرع كأس المنية ' منتحرا'، وما عهد أسلافه تلك المنية البغيضة، فلم تكن مقارعة الحياة وشدائدها بعسيرة على أشداء الأسلاف، فخلف من بعدهم جبناء، لم تقو على ' مقارعة الأيام'، أو العيش بعيدا عن رغيده ولذائذه، فصارت حياتهم جحيما، فانتقلوا طوعا، بأيديهم، لجحيم وعذاب البرزخ. بعضهم قفز من عالي المكان، وبعضهم أحكم على عنقه ربطة ' الموت' الزؤام. بعضهم غاص في أوحال الرذيلة فلم يعد يعي شرفا أو فضيلة، وصل ليل شبابه بنهاره، ودار لاهثا بسعار ملتهب كالنار وراء المفاسد والآثام، وسار متعقبا خطى ' الهوى' ومهلكات الفضيلة. انطلت عليه الحيلة، تاه في هذه الدنيا، تعقب دروب المدنية والحداثة، تنكر لكل أصل أو تراث، أضحى بلا هوية أو عنوان أو بقية من حياء أو حياة. واأسفي على أمة كان فيها ' رجُل بأمة'، وأضحت ' أمة ليس فيها رجل'! واحزني على شعب كان حيا وارتطم اليوم بصخرة الذل فتجرع كأس الهوان وعاش ' ميتا' أو يكاد، لا يحس ولا يتألم لكرب أو جليل أمر، فما عدت تحس منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا!

تسألونني هل أريقت الدماء من أجلي؟ نعم أريقت دماء، لكنها لم تكن لرجال، بل كانت لأولاد، مثلكم، فيهم بقية من دماء أسلافهم الأشداد. انداحت أحبار الأقلام بسخاء، بعضها كانت سوداء، كبعض قلوب من أسالها، وبعضها كان قانيا أحمر، اختلط بدماء من مشقها، وامتزج بدمعات. انطلقت السطور، والخطرات، من عقالها وسالت أحبار المطابع والصحف، بعضها كان ملونا بأصباغ حمراء قانية بلون الدم، وبعضها كان باهتا كوجوه من مشقها. مقالات وأخبار وأبحاث تخلقت في عقول وأفئدة من كتب وأمسك قلما أو به رمق من حياة، أجاب صداها صمت القبور، تردد في وطن يمتد شرقا وغربا. ارتصت كلها في أرفف الأرشيفات، كي تتحصل الدرجات، ويتلقى الأكاديميون أرفع الأوسمة والتشريفات، سدنة الصنم الأكاديمي الجامد، ليس بهم حياة تسقي أرضا ولا تنبت زرعا، هم أصداء الخواء ' العربي'، وهم طليعة أمة باتت ' كزبد السيل'، وما فتئت تتبوأ مكانها على ' مزابل' الأمم!

أيها الأطفال! أنتم الأمل، في زمن عز فيه الرجال! أنتم الغد في زمن ضاعت فيه ذرات الأمل بهذه الأمة الموات. تظاهرتم لأجلي اليوم، وستنتصرون لي غدا، تنكر لي أهلي اليوم، ولا أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم غدا. ستحول مؤامرة ' تبديل هويتي' بيني وبين من يعرفني، لن أتنكر لأهلي فأنا هويتي عربي فلسطيني مسلم، نشأت على تراب فلسطين الطاهر، من صنيعة خليل الرحمن، قمت على ثرى طاهر عانق قدميه المباركتين اللتين وصلتا ثرى مكة بهذه البقعة المباركة والأرض التي درت لبنا وعسلا، وشهدت أيام عز الأمة، قبل أن تدور الدوائر، وتحل أيام سواد مدلهمة. أنا حرم خليل الرحمن إبراهيم عليه السلام! وأنا الأقصى الجريح الذي تدور تحته الدوائر وتحفر المكائد بليل ' التخاذل' العربي والصمت المطبق، صمت الموت الزؤام. أنا قدس أقداسكم، تراثكم، هويتكم، ماضيكم وحاضركم، وذاكرة المكان والزمان.

حمّلتني أمكم، الأرض المباركة، وصيتها لكم! لا تنسوها يوما فبذكراها عزكم، بتحريرها يعود لكم مجدكم، فيها مسرى نبيكم وبها عاشت ديانات السماء. إياكم وناعم العيش ورغده، فهُما من مصائد الرجال، لم تثن العزائم عن مقاصدها يوما شدائد الأيام ولا أهوال العذاب، إنما فتنتهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا ووثير الفراش!

والمقال منقول عن هذا الموقع, وهناك مواقع كثيرة تتلقف نصوص الدكتور وليد ويكفي طباعة الاسم على جوجل كما فعلت للحصول على اكثر من موقع ولكن اظن انه نشر في صحيفة ولكن لم يشر الموقع لهذه الصحيفة
http://www.alhamala.com/vb/t33040.html

​

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## marwa faroq (5 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد بن سعيد قال:


> ​
> أيها الأطفال! أنتم الأمل، في زمن عز فيه الرجال! أنتم الغد في زمن ضاعت فيه ذرات الأمل بهذه الأمة الموات. تظاهرتم لأجلي اليوم، وستنتصرون لي غدا، تنكر لي أهلي اليوم، ولا أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم غدا. ستحول مؤامرة ' تبديل هويتي' بيني وبين من يعرفني، لن أتنكر لأهلي فأنا هويتي عربي فلسطيني مسلم، نشأت على تراب فلسطين الطاهر، من صنيعة خليل الرحمن، قمت على ثرى طاهر عانق قدميه المباركتين اللتين وصلتا ثرى مكة بهذه البقعة المباركة والأرض التي درت لبنا وعسلا، وشهدت أيام عز الأمة، قبل أن تدور الدوائر، وتحل أيام سواد مدلهمة. أنا حرم خليل الرحمن إبراهيم عليه السلام! وأنا الأقصى الجريح الذي تدور تحته الدوائر وتحفر المكائد بليل ' التخاذل' العربي والصمت المطبق، صمت الموت الزؤام. أنا قدس أقداسكم، تراثكم، هويتكم، ماضيكم وحاضركم، وذاكرة المكان والزمان.​
> 
> ​​


 

مقالات تستحق التفكر
سلم الله يمين الناقل والكاتب والقارئ ...


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (5 أكتوبر 2010)

المدينة الإسلامية: ردود على الزميل وليد السيد​ الحلقة الأولى: المدينة الإسلامية و الإستشراق​ د. مصطفى بن حموش​ أستاذ مشارك، عمارة إسلامية​ بجامعة البحرين​ [email protected]​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدمات [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]نشرت صحيفتا القدس العربي يوم 7 مارس 2009 و الوطن العمانية يوم 21 أبريل 2009 مقالات متتالية عن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]موضوع "المدينة الإسلامية" للزميل د.وليد السيد تضمنت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]طرحا ل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رؤى خاصة بالكاتب و نقدا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأعمال السادة بسيم حكيم و صالح الهذلول و جميل أكبر الأكاديمية التي شهد لها القريب و البعيد بالمكانة العلمية و الأصالة و الاستجابة لشروط البحث العلمي مما يتطلب مناقشة تلك الآراء و إثرائها و ردّ بعضها. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و لعل أهم خلاصة يستنتجها القارئ من آراء الزميل د.وليد السيد هو انزعاجه من مصطلح المدينة الإسلامية، ثم ربط المدينة بالمنظور الشرعي الذي وصف الاهتمام بها من قبيل "الموضة الأكاديمية ، والعمل الأكاديمي ليس فيه موضة، كما يعرفه كل من عاش الحياة الأكاديمية. فقد يكون الاهتمام ناجما عن اكتشاف محور جديد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]paradigm [/FONT][FONT=&quot] في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مجال البحث فتتكاتف الجهود و تتسابق لإيفائه حقه. فنشر مقال علمي في مجلة محكّمة أو دار نشر علمية من حيث المبدأ أشبه ما يكون بالمخاض، قد يأخذ زمنا يعدّ بالسنوات. و قد يكون لمقال علمي في الأوساط الأكاديمية قيمة أكثر من الكتاب. و لعل أبسط طريقة لمعرفة الوزن العلمي لعمل أكاديمي هو البحث عن مؤشر عدد المراجعين له [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Citation Index [/FONT][FONT=&quot]. أما عن مسار المقال الأكاديمي المضني، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فيبدأ عادة بالمسح البيبليوغرافي الواسع المستقصي لكل ما قيل في الموضوع، ثم الاجتهاد في المساهمة الخاصة زيادة عما هو سائد، بأسلوب موضوعي تحكمه لغة علمية يسودها المنطق و البرهان، و تقل أو تغيب فيه الانفعالات الشخصية للكاتب تاركة المجال للأدلة و أساليب الإقناع. ثم يمرّ ذلك المقال بقنوات التحكيم التي تمحّصه لتقييم مدى صلاحيته للنشر و أصالته و مساهمته، و بعدها يأخذ المقال دوره في طابور النشر في المجلة المطلوبة. و تأخذ هذه الدورة مدة تتراوح ما بين السنة و السنتين و أحيانا أكثر. و لذلك فقد عرف أنشتاين بثلاث مقالات محكمة مشهورة. فالحياة الأكاديمية والنشر العلمي ليس فيه لفت نظر بالمنظور الفني و المسرحي. و قد مرت معظم أعمال الباحثين التي بكل هذه المحطات. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التأريخ لدراسة المدينة الإسلامية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعكس ما بدأ به د. وليد عن بداية دراسة المدينة الإسلامية التي يؤرخ لها في السبعينات انطلاقا من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كتاب "المدينة الإسلامية" للمستشرقين "حوراني وشتيرن" بجامعة أكسفورد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فقد كان لزاما عليه الاطلاع على الأقل على مقال الدكتور جميل أكبر حول "هل هناك مدينة إسلامية " الذي نشر سنة 1994 لإعادة النظر في التأريخ لهذا المصطلح. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لقد كانت كتابات الأخوين الفرنسيين وليام و جورج مارسي قد سبقت التاريخ الذي ذكره بزمن طويل. فالأول كتب عن "العمران و الحياة المدنية عند المسلمين" سنة 1928، و الثاني عن "عمران المسلمين" الذي نشر سنة 1939. و بعدها كان عمل روجي لوتورنو سنة 1949 حول مدينة فاس. و بخلاف المدرسة الإستشراقية المغاربية فقد قام فرنسيون آخرون في المشرق بدراسة مدن الشام و القاهرة. فقد قام سوفاجي بتحليل كل من مدينتي دمشق سنة 1934 و حلب سنة 1941 التي تعتبر من أوائل الدراسات عن موضوع "المدينة الإسلامية". [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن النقلة الكبرى كانت على يد روبير برانشفيك في 1950 الذي اكتشف مخطوط ابن الرامي "الإعلان بأحكام البنيان" و الذي أصّل للمدينة الإسلامية من حيث ارتباطها العضوي و الوثيق بالفقه الإسلامي و الشريعة. و قد تبعت هذه الدراسات التأسيسية عدة دراسات أخرى لتأكيد ربط المدينة بالإسلام. فمن ذلك المقال القيّم للباحث بابر جوهانصن عن دور المسجد الجامع في نشأة المدينة الإسلامية و تخطيطها الذي نشر سنة 1981.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إن دراسات كل من سوفاجي و جورج مارسي و ليام مارسي و لاسنر غيرهم من المستشرقين الأوائل تطلبت جهودا تقاس بعشرات السنين بالإضافة إلى الإمكانات المادية التي أتيحت للباحثين آنذاك في ظل الإدارة الاستعمارية التي استغلت جهود الأكاديميين في تنفيذ المشروع الاستعماري. لقد أمضى بعضهم عشرات السنين في دراسة مدينة واحدة بقصد إعادة تركيب تاريخها و ذلك مثلما فعل لاسنر مع مدينة بغداد الدائرية الذي أعاد رسم مخططها و جون سوفاجي مع مدينتي حلب و دمشق الذي أزاح اللثام عن النسيج الهندسي الشطرنجي الهيليني الروماني للمدينتين قبل دخول المسلمين. [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المدينة الإسلامية: هل هو مصطلح استشراقي؟[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يعتقد بعض الباحثين العرب و المسلمين أن مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" و "العمارة الإسلامية" ما هو إلا فخ وضعه المستشرقون و روّجوا له و تبعه الأكاديميون. و لعل أهم شخصية أكاديمية نظّرت لهذا الفهم هو دوكان كوبان التركي الذي روّج بدوره للعمارة الإقليمية كبديل. و قد أبدله د.وليد السيد بمصطلح المدينة العربية الذي لا يوفي الموضوع حقه كما سنرى. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لا خلاف أن مصطلح المدينة قد ظهر في الأدبيات العربية و الإسلامية في وقت مبكر تحت مسمى الخِطط و العمران و المصر أو التمصير. و ذلك ما نجده في كتابات ابن خلدون و تلميذه المقريزي و كذلك ابن الربيع الذي عاش في العهد العباسي والفارابي. و السؤال الذي وضعه الدكتور وليد السيد لتأكيد نظرته هو لماذا لم يستعمل المؤرخون والمؤلفون العرب و المسلمون تسمية "المدينة الإسلامية" و "العمارة الإسلامية" في كتاباتهم ليؤكد بدعية هذا المصطلح؟ إن الجواب بكل بساطة هو أن المدينة والعمران كان يخضع للإسلام بديهة و لم يتصادم مع أحكامه و روحه. فمن البديهي ألا يضيف هؤلاء مصطلح الإسلامية للمدن طالما أنها كتابات رحمية، داخلية أو ذاتية. فالبعد الديني في العمران كان يرادف كتاباتهم كما يبيّن لنا منهجهم في ذلك حيث التذييل لكل فصل أو باب أو حكمة بآية قرءانية عند التوصل إلى ما يرونه أنه من قواعد العمران، مما يثبت ربطهما الوثيق بين القراءتين. فالظاهرة العمرانية أو المدينة كسنن كونية وضعها الله تعالي، و الدين كنص أو وحي يبين السنن الإلهية في الكتاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، و لعل ذلك ما سمي باسم "التوفيق بين القراءتين"، أي الدينية و الكونية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. لقد كان الإسلام آنذاك حاضرا و قائما في نفوس و عقول الأفراد و رؤيتهم للوجود. إنه تماما مثلما يحدث في عصرنا من اهتمام بالهواء و الطبيعة و البيئة. فهل كان الأوائل السابقون مثلا يتحدثون عن تلوث الهواء، أو الإيكولوجيا، أو العمارة الخضراء؟ طبعا لا لأن ذلك كان موجودا ضمنيا و لم يكن في خطر، و لم يكن يحتاج إلى وصفه أو الدفاع عنه. فوصف الشيء في حضوره يعتبر لغوا.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما التفنيد الثاني لقول كوبان فإن ظهور مصطلح "الإسلامية" في الكتابات الاستشراقية يعود إلى كون الكتابات خارجية عن دائرة الإسلام و حضارته. فقد كان المستشرقون يدركون الخلاف الواضح في المنطلقات الحضارية لكل من الغرب و البلاد الإسلامية. كما أدركوا أن الإسلام كان قطب الرحى في الحضارة الإسلامية و بالتالي في العمران والتمدن. و مع ذلك فإن إبرازهم لدور الإسلام لم يكن بهدف تمجيده بقدر ما إنه إلصاق التهمة به. و بغض النظر عن بعض التهم الباطلة فقد أفادوه من حيث لم يحتسبوا. فمهما تكن من نتائج أعمالهم فإن المرء لا يسعه إلا أن يقرّ بعمق دراساتهم و غزارتها و جديتها التي و إن كنا نتوجس منها فإنها مصدر معرفي غزير و مفيد لأجيال باحثينا. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و في رأيي أن سلبيات تلك الدراسات تعود إلى عاملين رئيسيين أولهما أن الدراسات قد قامت في جوّ الاستعمار التي استعملت نتائج هذه الدراسات لمعرفة الشعوب المسلمة بقصد السيطرة عليها و التحكم فيها و هضم ثقافتها، و قد كان العداء التاريخي بل و الحضاري بين الصليب و الهلال خلال قرون الحروب الصليبية في غالب حاضرا في نفوس أولئك الباحثين رغم ادعائهم الموضوعية العلمية. و السبب الثاني هو الرؤية المتعالية التي كان المستشرقون يعانون منها كونهم أصحاب مهمة حضارية من جهة، و أصحاب حضارات سابقة يونانية و رومانية كان لها الإشعاع الفكري و السيطرة العسكرية لمدة قرون. و قد جاءوا ليخلّصوا شعوبا متخلفة من رواسب حضارتهم الدنيا. و هكذا فبجانب مناهجهم الموضوعية التي تأسست مع بزوغ النهضة والتنوير كان الإزدراء العلمي الذي يهدف إلى إثبات مدى تورط الإسلام في عمران الفوضى و التعقيد الهندسي الذي كانوا يرونه في المدن القديمة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و بغض النظر عن تلك الأحكام الجائرة التي أطلقوها فقد نجح المستشرقون بنسبة مهمة من الموضوعية و التجريد من جهة، و الجدّ والكدّ طويل النفس من جهة أخرى، في الوصول إلى تحديد مدى تأثير الدين الإسلامي كأحكام و مؤسسات و أنظمة سياسية و ثقافية و اجتماعية في شكل المدينة. فقد وجد كل من وليام وجورج مارسي أن الدين الإسلامي بطبعه دين حضري لا يمكن قيامه الكامل إلا في المدينة، فهل يعقل إقامة صلاة الجمعة وصلوات الجماعة في غير التجمعات العمرانية؟ و لم يكن بابر جوهانصن بعيدا عن ذلك، حيث وجد أن المدينة عند المسلمين ترتبط بإقامة الحدود و إيجاد المؤسسة القضائية. و قد توجت كل تلك الدراسات بما اكتشفه كل من برانشفيك و غيره من مخطوطات تربط المدينة بالأحكام الفقهية و الحسبة والقضاء. و لذلك فإن تلطخ مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" و "العمارة الإسلامية" بالدراسات الاستشراقية و سياقه التاريخي الاستعماري لا يلزمنا إلغاءه أو هجرته، حيث أن ذلك الموقف ذاتي و غير موضوعي كما ستبين هذه المقالة. [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]مبررات استعمال المصطلح حاليا [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يبقى لنا أن نتساءل عن صلاحية استعمال مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية" حاليا في الجامعات و في البحوث الأكاديمية. إن الحاجة إلى المصطلح يتأكد بسبب هيمنة فكر العمران العصري الذي تعود جذوره إلى المدنية الغربية والعلمانية، و الذي يقوم على إلغاء و تهميش و تقليص دور الدين ككل في الحياة المدنية المعاصرة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فالمدينة المعاصرة تعود جذورها من حيث الأسس والفلسفة إلى الفكر الأوربي اليوناني الروماني. و قد تشكلت شيئا فشيئا نتيجة الثورة الصناعية التي أحدثت انقلابا جذريا في العمران البشري. فقد غدت المدينة منذ ذلك الحين صورة للنظام الرأسمالي الذي يقوم على صراع الطبقات و آليات السوق، و على التنافس المادي و الربحية و تحقيق أقصى حد من الرفاهية الفردية، و الإتاحة بحسب القدرة، و من حيث السياسة و الإدارة رمزا لهيمنة دولة القانون و البيروقراطية التي تأسست إثر الثورة الفرنسية. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و لعل أكبر شيء مفقود في المدينة المعاصرة هو العامل الروحي و القيم الأخلاقية و الاجتماعية نتيجة طغيان التكنولوجيا و المادية و فكر السوق. لقد عانى الغرب مما كسبت يداه منذ الثورة الصناعية، و ها هو يحاول أخيرا أن يجد بديلا للمدنية العصرية عن طريق البحث عن روابط الثقافة بالعمارة، و المحافظة على التراث، والعودة إلى التاريخ، و استرجاع المقياس البشري، و اعتبار التصميم البيئي، و استعادة الروح الاجتماعية لدى السكان عن طريق المساهمة و المشاركة و غيرها من مستحدثات مجال العمران.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن حاجتنا الحالية إلى مفهوم "المدينة الإسلامية" لا ينطلق من فشل التجربة العمرانية الغربية فحسب بل من بديهية الدين الإسلامي الذي لا يقتصر على الحياة التعبدية و الطقوسية، ليشمل كل نواحي الحياة المدنية و الحضارة. فبخلاف المفهوم العلماني الذي يقوم على ضرورة فصل الدين عن الدنيا كما حدث مع الدين المسيحي الكنسي، فإن الحضارة الإسلامية أثبتت أن الدين الإسلامي كان المحور الأساسي في الحضارة الإسلامية بما فيها العمران و التمدن. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لقد أخذت "المدينة الإسلامية" مكانتها في أدبيات العمران المعاصر انطلاقا من التحدي الحضاري الذي يتطلب إظهار مدى إمكانية الإسلام و الفكر الإسلامي تقديم حلول ناجعة و مفيدة لحاجة المجتمعات المعاصرة. فقد ظل الفكر البشري مدة ما يزيد عن القرنين إلى يومنا متشبثا بنظرية فصل الدين عن الدولة كضرورة للتحرر الفكري و التقدم العلمي. و قد تأثرت العمارة و العمران أيما تأثر بالنظرية العلمانية، من حيث إبعاد الدين و الأخلاق عن التصميم و التخطيط، باستثناء دور العبادة. و قد اصطبغت المعايير و القوانين العمرانية و المعمارية بالاتجاهات الملحدة و المادية و الصناعية التي تصبو إلى تحقيق الربحية و ترمي إلى تحقيق الرفاهية المطلقة و تؤكد على التنافس المادي الطبقي كأساس المدنية. و قد غدت الدولة هي المهندس الرئيسي للمجتمعات المدنية المعاصرة كما نظّر لها ماكس ويبر.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و في مدننا المعاصرة أدى ذلك إلى التصادم الوظيفي و الثقافي بين المجتمعات المسلمة و المدنية المعاصرة المستوردة. فالمباني المكشوفة و المسجد المهمش و المعزول أحيانا، و الطبقية الحادة و العلاقات الاجتماعية المفقودة بين فئات البشر، و الحياة المادية الاستهلاكية كلها نتائج لتبنّي نموذج المدينة المعاصرة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من الطبيعي أن يكون لإقصاء الدين في كل المجالات رد فعل اجتماعي قوي و غريزي عنيف أحيانا و هستيري أحيانا أخرى في مختلف مناحي الحياة. لكن ذلك لم يكن سلبيا دائما حيث أن جهودا فكرية بدأت تجتهد لتستفيد من ذلك الزخم الفكري و تلك الغريزة المتوقدة. و لذلك فإن مجالات الإعجاز العلمي في القرءان و الطب النبوي و تجارب البنوك الإسلامية و الأحزاب السياسية الإسلامية و الاقتصاد الإسلامي لا تعدو أن تكون تجارب بشرية في مجال إعادة تأهيل الدين الإسلامي للدخول إلى الحياة المدنية و استعادة موقعه المركزي في البناء الحضاري.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و سواء اعتقدنا أن المصطلح كان موجودا من قبل أو اعتبرنا أنه من وضع المستشرقين، و سواء اعتبرناه ضربا من النشاط الحركي الإسلامي أو سقوطا في فخ المستشرقين فإن جوهر المسألة و محور البحث الأكاديمي هو السؤال الرئيسي: هل هناك رابطة بين الإسلام و المدينة، و بين الإسلام و العمارة؟ أو على الأقل هل كان للإسلام أثر يذكر – صغيرا كان أو كبيرا- في تشكيل المدينة و توجيه فن العمارة و البناء؟ لا يمكن لأكاديمي يملك ذرة من عقل و منطق أن ينفي فرضية وجود علاقة بين الدين الإسلامي على الأقل كمنظومة ثقافية و الظاهرة العمرانية، و من ثمة الحاجة إلى دراسة تلك العلاقة ابتداء من وضعها النظري المجرد، مرورا ببعدها التاريخي، و وصولا إلى تطبيقاتها المعاصرة أو المستقبلية. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما أن حداثة المفهوم لا يمنع من إنشاء مساحة جديدة في البحث العلمي تدرس مدى ارتباط الإسلام بالبيئة المبنية و بالمدينة و بالعمارة، طالما أنها تستند إلى فرضية علمية و منهج بحثي أكاديمي و تقدم البراهين المعقولة و التي بالطبع تقبل المناقشة و الأخذ و الرد. فالكثير من المجالات البحثية نشأت من فرضيات علمية و سرعان ما تحولت إلى مواضيع معتبرة بل و مدارس فكرية و تطبيقية. فهل كانت العمارة الإقليمية "ريجيوناليزم" مثلا غير موجودة قبل بروز النظرية؟ بالطبع لا، لأن العمارة بطبيعتها كانت إقليمية ترتبط بقوة بمكان نشأتها، و إنما أخذت مكانتها في الممارسة العمرانية والمعمارية بسبب طغيان الطراز الحداثي العالمي الشمولي.[/FONT]


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]الحلقة الثانية: [/font]**[font=&quot]المدينة الإسلامية، رؤية من الداخل[/font]*​*[font=&quot][/font]*[font=&quot][/font]

 [font=&quot]بواكير البحوث الإسلامية الذاتية [/font]
[font=&quot]إن الباحث في أدب "المدينة الإسلامية" المعاصر يكاد يخرج بنتيجة حتمية تؤكد تفوّق الدراسات الاستشراقية المطلق في هذا المجال[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] باستثناء كتب التراث الأولى المعروفة بكتب الخطط التي أعيد نشرها[/font][font=&quot]. فلا يمكن بحال القيام بدراسة عن المدن القديمة إلا بالمرور على تلك الكتابات برغم ما تحمله من أحكام مجحفة على المدينة الإسلامية. و لذلك فإن بروز بعض الدراسات عن المدينة الإسلامية قام بها باحثون عرب أو مسلمون يجب أن تعتبر بواكير المدرسة الذاتية أو الداخلية للمدينة الإسلامية. [/font]
[font=&quot] و من هذا القبيل فإن دراسات كل من الأستاذ بسيم حكيم "المدينة العربية الإسلامية" [/font][font=&quot]المنشورة [/font][font=&quot]سنة 1986، و رسالة الأستاذ صالح الهذلول "المدينة العربية" التي نوقشت سنة 1981 و نشرت بعدها بسنوات[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] في كتاب[/font][font=&quot]، و دراسة الأستاذ جميل أكبر "عمارة الأرض في الإسلام" التي نوقشت سنة 1984 تعتبر بحق بواكير الدراسات الذاتية عن "المدينة الإسلامية". و قد تبعتها دراسات أخرى مثل تلك التي للسيد عبد الستار عثمان و خالد عزب و مصطفى بن حموش حول البعد الشرعي في المدينة الإسلامية. و لعل دراسات الأكاديميين الأتراك مثل البروفسور خليل إنالسيك الذي يؤكد إسلامية مدينة إسطنبول (1990) نموذج لما كانت عليه المدينة العثمانية من خضوع للأحكام الشرعية في التنظيم و البناء و التخطيط. كما كان للمهندس المرحوم عبد الباقي إبراهيم جهودا نظرية معتبرة لتوجيه الاهتمامات نحو هذا الجانب و القيام ببعض التجارب الميدانية التطبيقية لتلك النظريات التي تبقى مع ذلك محل نظر.[/font]
[font=&quot]كما كانت لدراسات الأوقاف و وثائق المحاكم الشرعية أثرها الكبير في دفع هذا الاتجاه حيث تبين الترابط الكبير بين مؤسسات الأوقاف من جهة و تشكل المدينة الإسلامية. و كذلك الارتباط الوثيق بين كل من مؤسستي الحسبة والقضاء بتنظيم المدينة حيث تزخر مسائل القضاء بآراء الفقهاء في المشكلات العمرانية مثل الشوارع و الأسوار و تقسيم العقارات و إحياء الأراضي الموات و تقسيم المياه و غيرها من المسائل. [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]المدينة الإسلامية أو إشكالية المصطلح[/font]
[font=&quot]هناك اتفاق على التباس المصطلحات المرتبطة بالمدينة سالت من أجلها الكثير من الأقلام بهدف ضبطها. فهناك "المدينة الإسلامية" و "المدينة المسلمة" و "المدينة العربية" و "المدينة العربية الإسلامية" و ذلك بالإضافة إلى التسميات الجغرافية و التاريخية مثل "المدينة العثمانية" و"المدينة الفاطمية" و "المدينة الأندلسية" و "المدينة الشرق أوسطية"، و هو شيء لا ينكره أحد. و قد زاد الطينة بلة أن معظم هذه المصطلحات كان استجابة لترجمة رديفاتها اللاتينية التي وضعها باحثون غربيون. و قد نكتفي بذكر مقالين مشهورين في مجال تطور و نقد هذه المصطلحات تفيدنا على الأقل من ناحية التأريخ لها، أحدهما للدكتور جمل أكبر (1994) "هل هناك مدينة إسلامية؟"، و الآخر للمستشرق الفرنسي أندري رايمون (1994) بعنوان "المدينة الإسلامية، المدينة العربية: أو أوهام المستشرقين و رؤى معاصرة". [/font][font=&quot]و سنحاول أن نرتب هذه المصطلحات حتى تتضح الرؤية و التفرقة بينها. [/font]
[font=&quot]فالمدينة الإسلامية [/font][font=&quot]ليست بالضرورة ذلك المجسم العمراني الذي يتميز بالشوارع الضيقة و المباني المتداخلة و المتضامة و البيوت المفتوحة على الداخل. كما أنها ليست هي النموذج التخطيطي الذي يمكن أن نستخرجه من القرءان أو الحديث، فالكل يعلم أنه ليس هناك نموذج مدينة إجباري تفرضه أحكام الإسلام و يلتزم به المسلمون شرعا. إنما المدينة الإسلامية يقصد به ذلك النموذج المثالي أو التجريدي الذي يكون فيه الإسلام عاملا فاعلا و رئيسيا إلى جانب العوامل الأخرى، بحيث تستجيب فيه المدينة لمتطلباته و لسكانها الذين يلتزمون بأحكام الدين بديهة. أو هي على الأقل تلك المدينة التي لا تتصادم و المعتقدات و العبادات و السلوك التي يتطلبها الإسلام من المنتسبين إليه. [/font][font=&quot]إن هذا المصطلح التجريدي أشبه ما يكون بدفتر الشروط الذي يستخرج من استقراء النصوص المباشرة (القرءان و السنة) و آليات التشريع الأخرى (القياس، الإجماع، الأعراف، الاجتهاد) و كذلك العقائد و المنظومة الأخلاقية –كل هذه مجتمعة- و التي تؤثر لا محالة في التشكل العمراني و طبيعة المدينة. [/font]
[font=&quot]إن الباحث في "المدينة الإسلامية" لن يهتدي إلى شكل هندسي أو مجسم لما يجب عليه أن تكون المدينة الإسلامية، إلا إن كان ذلك تصورا خاصا غير ملزم. فكما أنه لا يوجد إنسان إسلامي ينضبط جميع سلوكه و حياته بأحكام الإسلام، فكذلك المدينة الإسلامية. و إنما النتيجة هي تصور عقلي مجرد و مثالي و مرجعي لما يجب عليه أن تستجيب له أو تستوحي منه المدينة من متطلبات و اعتبارات و أحكام شرعية و رؤى. و بمثل هذا التصور كذلك يمكننا أن نتأكد أن مدينة ما ليست إسلامية لكونها تتصادم مع تلك المتطلبات و الاعتبارات و الأحكام. [/font]
[font=&quot]كثيرا ما يستعمل كذلك مصطلح "المدينة المسلمة" أو "مدينة المسلمين" خاصة في الأدبيات الاستشراقية. و أعتقد أنه برغم ما في هذه التسمية من ثقل لغوي أو ركاكة فإنها من حيث الواقع سليمة. فمدينة المسلمين أو عمارة المسلمين تعني ما قام به المسلمون من تطبيق لتلك المبادئ المستمدة من الدين عموما، على أرض الواقع استجابة للشروط المكانية و الزمانية التي أقاموا فيها. فعمارة أو مدينة المسلمين هي الوجه العملي للمدينة الإسلامية في زمان و مكان معيّنين. و هي في الغالب تعكس مدى تشبع المسلمين بمبادئ الإسلام و تجسيدها الفطري في أرض الواقع. و مع ذلك فإن ذلك التطبيق قد يحمل مظاهر لا تعبر بالضرورة أو بإطلاق عن الإسلام. فهناك الكثير من المآثر التي تعتبر جزءا من تراث الحضارة الإسلامية مثل مبنى تاج محل و ساحة الأسود بقصر الحمراء و المنمنات الفارسية و قصور الأمراء والسلاطين التي نمت في ظل الاستئثار المطلق بالحكم و التي أفرزتها الحضارة الإسلامية و لكنها تتصادم مع بعض النصوص الشرعية، أو على الأقل لا تعبر بالضرورة عن روح الإسلام. و يسمح هذا المصطلح بفهم ذلك التنوع الكبير في الطرز المعمارية و أنماط المدن باعتبار تأثير المعطيات المناخية و الجغرافية و التراثية التي تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى. فالمدن التي شيّدها المسلمون تختلف من حيث شكلها و عمارتها و أنماطها كونها طبعات مختلفة تترجم ذلك العنصر المشترك الأساسي و هو الإسلام. إن ذلك ما يجعلنا نفهم مدى التنوع المعماري والعمراني الذي ينزوي تحت مظلة المصطلح المجازي "المدينة الإسلامية". ففي مقابل وحدة المصدر التجريدي "المدينة الإسلامية" هناك عدة استجابات متنوعة و بدائل للمدن المسلمة التي تعكس كيفية تطبيق تلك المبادئ المشتركة لدى كل مجتمع اعتنق ذلك الدين و مارسه ميدانيا. و من هنا يمكن اعتبار مدن الخلافة الأولى و المدينة الأموية و المدينة العباسية و المدينة الفاطمية والمدينة العثمانية و المدينة الأندلسية و المدينة المغولية طبعات متنوعة زمانيا و مكانيا لما يسمى "المدينة الإسلامية". [/font]
[font=&quot]و لعل أقرب مثال لغير المتخصص للفرق بين الإسلامي والمسلم هو اللباس أو الزي. فنقول مثلا الزي الإسلامي في مقابل الزي غير الإسلامي. فالزي الإسلامي هو تلك الشروط الأخلاقية و السلوكية التي يضعها الإسلام و التي تتطلب استجابة المسلم أو المسلمة لها طوعا و كرها. فمن ذلك مثلا أن لباس المرأة في الأماكن العامة لا يجب أن يبيّن ما يحرم أن يرى من جسمها، فلا يكون شفافا أو ضيقا أو يجلب الأنظار. أما الاستجابة لتلك الشروط فتكون إخراجا إلى حيز الوجود لذلك النموذج المجرد وفق المعطيات الثقافية والجغرافية من عادات و تقاليد و مناخ و نشاط اقتصادي بحسب كل للمنطقة التي يوجد فيها المجتمع أو الفرد المسلم. [/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]كما يستعمل مصطلح "المدينة العربية" للتعبير عن "المدينة الإسلامية" أو "المدينة المسلمة"، و هو كذلك من قبيل التجاوز اللفظي للغة العربية كونها حاويا للدين الإسلامي. فقد كانت العربية و لا تزال اللغة الرئيسية للمسلمين أو المتداولة بينهم بجانب اللغات و اللهجات الأخرى. إن العربية بقول آخر ليست إلا حاويا للحضارة و الفكر الإسلامي الذي اصطبغ بها و جعلها اللغة الأممية للمجتمعات المسلمة كما يحدث حاليا مع الإنجليزية. أما من حيث العنصر، فإن عرب الجزيرة تاريخا لم تكن لهم عمارة مشهورة تذكر قبل الإسلام -اللهم إلا ما كان في اليمن أو مدائن صالح-. و قد اعتبر بعض المفكرين اختيار العرب لحمل الرسالة كونهم بقوا على الفطرة لم تكن لهم حضارة و لم يتأثروا بالحضارات السابقة و المجاورة، و هو ما ينسحب على حالة عمارتهم التي كانت بسيطة لم تدخل مرحلة البذخ التي شهدتها فارس والروم. و يبين ذلك تجربة العرب الفاتحين الذين لم يأخذوا معهم مجسما واضحا لتجسيده في البلدان المفتوحة، بل إن تجاربهم العمرانية الأولى تأثرت أيما تأثر بحاجاتهم الفطرية الدينية ثم بنماذج العمران السابق للإسلام كما حدث في دمشق و الكوفة و البصرة و الفسطاط. [/font]
[font=&quot]أما التحفظ الذي يستدعيه هذا المصطلح فهو استفزازه للأعراق الأخرى التي بنت الحضارة الإسلامية و إيحاؤه بإقصائها أو تهميشها و غمط مساهمتها الجبارة، و قد يكون هو العامل الذي أدى إلى ظهور الشعوبية القديمة و المعاصرة. فمدن غير عربية مثل إصفهان و حيرات و بخاري و سمرقند بل و مدن المغرب الأقصى مثل مكناس و غرداية و تمنطيط بالمناطق البربرية لا تجد مكانتها تحت هذا المصطلح "العنصري" كونها غير عربية بالمفهوم العرقي. و لذلك فإن تسمية "المدينة العربية" يمكن قبوله كمفهوم فئوي أو إقليمي جغرافي أو ثقافي لغوي، في حين يفقد معناه العلمي إذا استعمل كبديل مطلق للمدينة الإسلامية. [/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]الحلقة الثالثة: [/font]**[font=&quot]المدينة الإسلامية، و إشكالية المنهجية[/font]*

*[font=&quot][/font]*​*[font=&quot][/font]*[font=&quot][/font] [font=&quot]الدين كعنصر فاعل في إنشاء المدن[/font]
[font=&quot]في حده الأدنى كان للدين حضور قوي في المدن القديمة من خلال الأحكام الشرعية[/font][font=&quot] التي تضبط المعاملات و السلوك الاجتماعي[/font][font=&quot]. و قد أضحت دراسات تأثير التشريع الإسلامي في المدن عند المختصين في هذا المجال أمورا كلاسيكية في مجال الدراسات العمرانية الإسلامية لما نشر في هذا المجال من رسائل جامعية و مخطوطات معتبرة حول موضوع التشريع و أثره في البيئة العمرانية. و يكون بالتالي الرافض لهذا البعد في العمران الإسلامي كمن ينفخ في الشمس ليطفئها. فمن ذلك المخطوطات المحققة المتداولة في السوق: "الإعلان بأحكام البنيان" لابن الرامي التونسي، و "الجدار أو القضاء بالمرفق" لعيسى بن موسى التطيلي الأندلسي"، و "قسمة الأراضين" للعباس النفوسي الإباضي، و "رياض القاسمين" للقاضي العثماني الحنفي كامي أفندي، و "مسائل الحيطان" للمرجي الثقفي. أما عن محتواها فإن اطلاعا سريعا على فهارسها و محتواها يقودنا إلى الإلمام بأهم عناصر العمران و البنيان و عدم انفكاكها عن أحكام الشريعة، بحيث لا يمكن فهم هندستها إلا عن طريق تلك الأحكام. و من ذلك [/font][font=&quot]مسائل [/font][font=&quot]الجدران و الأراضي و البنايات و الشوارع و أسوار المدينة و البوابات و حقوق الجوار و قسمة المياه و التصريف الصحي التي تكفي قارئها للاقتناع بتعرض الفقهاء و القضاة لأغلب مسائل العمران. فإذا كانت هذه العناصر لا تمثل العمران فإن المختص في هذا المجال سيحتار في تحديد مصطلح "المدينة" و "التخطيط" كما يراه الزميل وليد السيد. و مع ذلك فإن بروز هذا المجال من البحث لا يعني اقتصار موضوع "المدينة الإسلامية" على تأثير التشريع والفقهي و إنما هو بداية الاهتمام بالمحور الجوهري و هو أثر الإسلام بمختلف أبعاده في المدنية، و هو ما يتطلب أجيالا لاحقة لاكتشاف تلك الأبعاد في العمران.[/font]
[font=&quot]لكنه في حضور العوامل الفاعلة الأخرى في التشكل العمراني مثل خصوصيات الموقع و السوابق التاريخية و معطيات التراث و سبل المعيشة و الخبرة المحلية في تقنيات البناء كثيرا ما يتعرض عامل الدين الإسلامي إلى التقليص أو التهميش نتيجة الاهتمام المتزايد و المفرط بإحدى العوامل الأخرى. فلا أحد يمكن أن ينكر دور المناخ الحار و جغرافيا المدن الصحراوية مثلا أو أثر الترسبات التاريخية الحضارية في نمو المدن القديمة السابقة للإسلام مثل حلب و دمشق و شرشال في الجزائر. غير أن هذا التضارب المصطنع أو تضخيم عامل من هذه العوامل على حساب الأخرى يمكن رفعه بسهولة عند اعتبار المدينة كناتج متظافر لكل تلك العوامل، و هو ما قام به الباحث الأنتروبولوجي أموس رابوبور في كتابه الصغير والمشهور الذي جعل من العنصر الثقافي عنصرا فاعلا رئيسيا، في مقابل العناصر الأخرى التي تكون حاضرة و مؤثرة. إن تأثير البيئة و التاريخ و التركيب الإثني و الاجتماعي و النشاط الاقتصادي و خصوصية المكان المورفلوجي في المدينة لا تنفي إذن أثر الدين الإسلامي ذلك العامل الحضاري التجانسي المشترك بين مدن المسلمين المتنوعة تاريخا و ثقافة و موقعا. [/font]
[font=&quot]لقد نجح الإسلام في استيعاب الأبعاد المكانية و الزمانية و توفير الإطار المرن للمجتمعات المتنوعة و المختلفة لتحافظ على هوياتها تحت السقف الأكبر للحضارة الإسلامية. فقد وضع الفقهاء مثلا التجارب البشرية السابقة و الاختلاف التنوعي بين المجتمعات المسلمة ضمن أبواب أصولية فقهية كبيرة منها الاستصحاب و العرف الذي كتب عنه الأستاذ بسيم حكيم. فلم يقدم المسلمون حين دخلوا الحواضر الكبرى مثل المدائن أو القدس أو دمشق بهدم تلك المدن و إقامة مدن على أنقاضها. بل إنهم استفادوا من تلك الخبرات و ذلك التراث الموجود و انطلقوا منه لتطويره و تنقيحه، ثم الإبداع فيه. و لذلك فإن "المدينة الإسلامية" عرفت تطورا تطبيقيا متتاليا عبر العصور باستيعابها للتجارب العمرانية السابقة. فلم تتحول مدينة الكوفة التي بنيت في عهد عمر ابن الخطاب كما وصفها ابن جرير الطبري بدقة في تاريخ الأمم والملوك إلى تجربة مقدسة أو نموذج جامد تكرّر تصميمه في كل البلدان الإسلامية الأخرى و في العصور العثمانية المتأخرة. [/font]
[font=&quot]من جهة أخرى فقد انقلبت الكثير من الأحكام و التشريعات و المعتقدات الإسلامية بحكم التطبيق و التبني لدى السكان إلى معايير [/font][font=&quot]و ضوابط [/font][font=&quot]ذاتية، و من ثمّ أصبحت عاملا مؤثرا في سلوك الإنسان المتشبع بها. لقد أصبح مذعنا لها بوازع الاعتقاد الداخلي دون أن تملى عليه من قِبل الجهات الخارجية كالحاكم أو السلطات العامة. و قد أثرت بدورها في الممارسة العمرانية و السلوك الفردي والمجتمعي في أنشطة البناء و التعمير و في طريقة استعمال الفراغ المعماري والعمراني و بالتالي في شكل المدينة. و تشكل هذه السلوكات مادة غنية لأهل التخصص خاصة في مجالات الأنثروبولوجيا و علوم الاجتماع العمراني، بل و في التخطيط العمراني الذين يعتقدون بوجود عقل إبداعي جماعي و خبرة عملية لدى السكان و انعكاس السلوك البشري و النظام الاجتماعي في البيئة العمرانية.[/font]
[font=&quot] إن هذا التفسير بالطبع لا يخص المسلمين، بل إنه تنطبق على عمران كل تجمع بشري له دين معيّن يؤثر في سلوكه اليومي و تركيبته الاجتماعي حيث ينتهي إلى نظام تخطيطي و تشكيل للفراغ الحضري و الحيز المعماري و إنتاج الرموز و الجماليات و اختيار الألوان و غير ذلك من أوجه التمدن. و من البديهي أن تختلف الجرعة الدينية بين مدينة و أخرى و حضارة و أخرى بحسب طبيعة الدين وامتداده الاجتماعي والثقافي. و من هذا المنظور لا ضير أن نصنّف المدن بحسب الدين الغالب فيها إلى بوذية و هندوسية و مجوسية و مسيحية و غيرها بقدر تأثير دين مجتمعها فيها و هو ما حاول الباحث الفرنسي كلود ليفي ستراوس تتبعه في دراساته الميدانية. [/font]
[font=&quot]و سنرد فيما بقي من الدراسة بعض التأثيرات الأخرى للإسلام كعامل حضري فاعل على المدينة. فعلى مستوى السلطة العامة، تحوّلت ممارسات إسلامية إلى مؤسسات تدير المدينة. فقد كان للحسبة التي يعود أصلها إلى مبدأ "الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر" إلى إدارة تراقب المدينة و تصحح الإنحرافات ليس في الجانب الأخلاقي فحسب بل في الممارسة العمرانية لحفظ حسن سير الحياة المدنية. و قد أدرك المستشرق ليفي بروفانسال التأثير العميق لمؤسسة الحسبة في المدن الأندلسية من خلال تحقيقه لثلاث رسائل أندلسية في الحسبة. فكتب الحسبة المشهورة مثل [/font][font=&quot]"معالم القربة في أحكام الحسبة" لمحمد بن محمد بن أحمد القرشي المعروف بابن الأخوة (648/1250-729/1329) و "نهاية الرتبة في أحكام الحسبة" لعبد الرحمن ابن نصر الشيزري (ت589هـ) و "نهاية الرتبة في طلب الحسبة" لابن بسام المحتسب و غيرها تفصل [/font][font=&quot]ما على المحتسب القيام به في الشأن العمراني من مراقبة الشوارع و الأجنحة و الأسوار و تنظيم الأسواق. [/font]
[font=&quot]كما كانت لمؤسسات الأوقاف التي تقوم على مبدأ الصدقة الجارية أهميتها القصوى في توفير الخدمات العامة مثل الماء و تعبيد الشوارع و المرافق الاجتماعية و الثقافية و التربوية و الدينية في كل المدن القديمة بما يقدمه أفراد المجتمع من تبرع بعقاراتهم في سبيل المصلحة العامة و ذلك بدافع الأجر و الثواب. و قد حققت المؤسسات الوقفية بنظامها المالي ما يعرف حاليا بالتنمية المستدامة و العمران التساهمي الذي اهتدى إليه الباحثون في العمران بعد تجارب و تعثرات مرت بها مدارس التخطيط العصري. كما كان للوقف أثره الهندسي في حفظ المباني العامة من التبديل و التغيير حيث كانت تتمتع بالصيانة السنوية و الحماية من التغيير وفق شروط الوقف. [/font]
[font=&quot]و لم تقتصر مدن المسلمين على هاتين المؤسستين المشهورتين، و إنما كانت هناك مؤسسات أخرى عديدة يعود أصلها كلها إلى نظام الشريعة الإسلامية. فقد كان لمؤسسات القضاء الشرعي و قسمة التركات حسب ما هو معمول به في نظام الميراث الإسلامي و مؤسسة المظالم و مجالس الصلح و نقابات الحرفيين أثرها في تشكل المدينة و إدارتها و جودة بيئتها الحضرية. [/font]
[font=&quot]و يقدم لنا التاريخ نماذج كثيرة لقرارات اتخذت من قبل الخلفاء و الحكام باعتبارهم أعلى سلطة ترتبط بالعمران و تنبع من الاجتهاد الديني في تحقيق مصالح المسلمين. ففي رأي الماوردي و ابن تيمية و ابن خلدون أن الخلافة موضوعة لحماية الدين و إدارة شؤون الدنيا به. و من أمثلة ما يقدمه لنا الطبري في تاريخه حول إنشاء الكوفة هو إعطاء الخليفة عمر ابن الخطاب الأوامر لبناء المدينة وفقا لمواصفات تتعلق ببناء المسجد و دار الإمارة و تحديد صحن المدينة و سعة الشوارع و الخطط. و حين احترقت المدينة التي كانت في البداية مبنية بالقصب، رأى الناس أن يبنوا باللبن و الحجارة و أن يتوسعوا في البناء، فاستشاروا بذلك الخليفة الذي رد عليهم بقوله: افعلوا، على ألا يزيد أحدكم عن ثلاث غرف، و ألزموا السّنّة تلزمكم الدولة. فقد ربط استمرار دولة الإسلام باستمرار الالتزام بالسّنّة. [/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]و قد يتساءل المخططون والمعماريون عن دور مهنتهم في المدن القديمة. و الواقع أن هذا الموضوع يحتاج إلى دراسات تفصيلية أخرى. فالمعلوم أن البنائين و أهل الحرف عموما كانوا ينتظمون في طوائف متنوعة و كانوا يتولون شؤون البناء و الصيانة. ففي العهد العباسي مثلا كان للصناع و البنائين دور مهم في إنشاء مدينة بغداد الدائرية. كما كان في العهد العثماني منصب المعمار باشي و جماعة المعلمين البنائين. كما كان لهم دور مهم لدى المؤسسات القضائية في فض النزاعات و تقدير قيم العقارات و غير ذلك مما يطلب من أهل الخبرة.[/font]
[font=&quot]و قد ترد هنا شبهة وجود أقليات بل و حتى أكثريات غير مسلمة في بلاد الإسلام و في مدينة المسلمين كما هو حال القدس أو دمشق أو غيرها، مما قد يوحي بتقييد صلاحية نظرية ارتباط العمران بالإسلام أو تسمية "المدينة الإسلامية". من الطبيعي بداية أن نعترف أن العبرة في العلوم الإنسانية و استعمال مصطلحاتها بالغالب، و ليست بالصرامة المطلوبة في العلوم الدقيقة مثل الفيزياء والرياضيات. فقد تتخلف بعض التفاصيل و الحالات عن القاعدة العامة التي يؤسسها عالم الاجتماع أو التاريخ أو أي علم من العلوم الإنسانية. فأغلب المدن كان يسكنها مسلمون ملتزمون بأحكام دينهم و مذعنون لها طوعا. أما المدن التي كان فيها غير المسلمين، فأحكام أهل الذمة معروفة في الفقه و الكتب السلطانية بعضها نصوص مباشرة و أخرى آراء اجتهادية، و هي من الأبواب الخاصة في فقه العمران الإسلامي. لقد كانت بعض مدن المسلمين القديمة تضم أحياء سكنية لأهل الذمة و كان لهؤلاء الاستقلالية التامة في شؤونهم الداخلية و أماكن عباداتهم، و كانت مع ذلك تعرف بدار الإسلام، و هو حال مدن الشام و الأندلس أين كان الاحتكاك مكثفا مع الديانات الأخرى. و قد تطور خلال تلك التجربة العثمانية فقه أهل الذمة الذي جاء نتيجة تواجد عدد كبير من المسيحيين واليهود تحت الحكم العثماني. و يبقى المجال مفتوحا للاجتهاد في استنباط الأحكام المناسبة شرعا و واقعا لأوضاعنا المعاصرة.[/font][font=&quot] [/font]
*[font=&quot]المدنية الإسلامية و الأخطاء المنهجية[/font]*​ [font=&quot]كثيرا ما يتوجه الباحثون عند دراستهم للمدينة أو العمارة الإسلامية مباشرة إلى تحليل المدن العتيقة مثل القاهرة و دمشق و بغداد و تونس و تلمسان و فاس و غيرها أو المباني المشهورة مثل مسجد دمشق أو قصور الأمويين أو المباني الأندلسية أو العثمانية. و كثيرا ما يستنبطون الأحكام النهائية بناء على شواهد من تلك المدن المورفولوجية فيعممونها في شكل قواعد للتخطيط العمراني و التصميم المعماري باسم الإسلام. [/font]
[font=&quot]من المؤكد أن المدن والعمارة القديمة تحمل الكثير من المميزات التي ترتبط بالإسلام و من ثمة اعتبارها أنها تعكس إلى حد كبير الجانب التطبيقي لمفهوم "المدنية الإسلامية". لكنه من حيث المنهجية، ليس كل ما تميزت به هو عين المتطلبات الإسلامية. فهي من جهة مرتبطة بزمان و مكان معيّنين، و من ثم فهي لا تعبّر بالضرورة عن متطلبات "المدنية الإسلامية" بإطلاق. و من جهة أخرى هي اجتهاد بشري لمجتمع ارتبط بالإسلام على العموم دون التفصيل ضرورة. فكما أن تصرفات أي مسلم لا تعبر بالضرورة عن الإسلام فكذلك إنتاجه العمراني. [/font]
[font=&quot]و لذلك فإن دراسة "المدنية الإسلامية" من باب التراث منهج خاطئ، كونه يؤدي إلى نتائج غير دقيقة. و لعل الأسوأ الذي يحدث نتيجة هذا المنهج هو إضفاء الشرعية الدينية على عناصر معمارية و عمرانية أو تصرفات هي محل نقاش أو خلاف أو قد تكون مصادمة لنصوص الشريعة أو روحها. و من أمثلة ذلك إنشاء المدن الملكية، مثل بغداد الدائرية، و إنشاء المركبات الدينية على أضرحة أولياء أو شخصيات، مثل تاج محل، و قبول تماثيل للحيوانات أو الشخصيات أو تصوير أحياء على جدران المباني، مثلما في قصر الحمراء و القصور الأموية بالشام. [/font]

[font=&quot]أما الخطأ المنهجي الآخر فهو البحث عن "المدينة الإسلامية" من خلال نصوص و آيات قرآنية ذات علاقة بالعمران والبناء. فالكثير ممن تستهويهم دراسة المدينة الإسلامية و يعيقهم الإلمام بالعلوم الشرعية يختارون أقصر طريق لتعويض ذلك القصور بالتوجه مباشرة إلى النصوص و ترصيصها و إبداء نوع من التعالم بذكر الراوي و السند و الصفحة ليقال أن صاحبها على اطلاع بعلوم الحديث. لكن ذلك في الغالب يؤدي إلى الرؤية المجزأة المفككة و الاستنتاجات غير المعقولة التي تصادم روح الدين الإسلامي. [/font]
[font=&quot]فالأحاديث التي ترهب المسلم من البناء مثلا لو فهمت منعزلة لأوحت لقارئها بأن الإسلام يمنع العمران و البناء. فقد جاء في الأحاديث أن "كل البناء على صاحبه وبال إلا ما لا، إلا ما لا". كما يروي عن أحد الصحابة قوله: مرّ علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ونحن نعالج خصّا لنا فقال:" ما هذا ؟ فقلنا قد وهى فنحن نصلحه. قال:" ما أرى الأمر إلا أعجل من ذلك[/font] "![font=&quot]فصريح الحديث قد يوحي بأمر الدين الإسلامي للمسلمين الانصراف عن العمران و البناء المتين، و حثهم على الزهد و بناء النفوس البشرية وتطهيرها من متعلقات الدنيا الزائلة. [/font]
[font=&quot]و قد تتعارض لدى الباحث وفق هذا المنهج الخاطئ، الأحاديث الناهية المذكورة مع أحاديث أخرى و آيات قرءانية تأمر برفع بيوت الله، و توصى المسلم بالدعاء بالتوسعة. فقد جاء مثلا عن سعد بن أبي وقاص (ض) عن الرسول (ص): "أربعٌ من السعادة: المرأة الصالحة، والمسكن الواسع، والجار الصالح، والمركب الهنيء. وأربع من الشقاء: الجار السوء، والمرأة السوء، والمركب السوء، والمسكن الضيق "، و قد جاءت أدعية بما يشبه هذه الصيغة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]إن الإلمام بأبعاد العمران الإسلامي لا يتأتى بتتبع النصوص المجزأة، و إنما يأتي بالعلوم الاستقرائية التي تجمع النصوص في نسق بنائي شامل و محكم. و لعل أهم العلوم الشرعية التي يجب على الباحث في المدنية الإسلامية خوضها هي مقاصد الشريعة التي تعطي الكليات العامة التي يقوم عليها التشريع، و كذلك أصول الفقه التي تعطي الوسائل و الطرق التي ينتهجها العلماء لاستنباط الأحكام، ثم النظريات الكبرى و القواعد الفقهية التي تنضوي تحتها الكثير من النصوص الجزئية. كما تقدم مدرسة أسلمة المعرفة المعاصرة التي تبني رؤيتها على المنهج الاستقرائي العام للإسلام من خلال نظريات التوحيد و الاستخلاف و الاستعمار (بالمفهوم القرءاني لا التاريخي) و الأمة مصدرا واعدا لقراءة عمرانية جديدة. [/font]​ [font=&quot]و كما أن المدينة المعاصرة هي حاليا مجال تقاطع بين عدة تخصصات و ليست حكرا على المخططين والمعماريين، فكذلك المدينة الإسلامية يمكن أن تؤتى من عدة مستويات و من مختلف الاتجاهات خارج نطاق الدراسات الشرعية و الفقهية المذكورة. فالمدينة كائن سياسي يعكس علاقات الحاكم بالأمة و صلاحياته في الحكم و الأمر و مسؤوليات الفرد تجاه المجتمع و التي توسع فيها الفقهاء و المفكرون كثيرا بغرض التأصيل للنظام السياسي الإسلامي أو ما يسمى بالسياسة الشرعية و الأحكام السلطانية. و هي كائن اجتماعي و ثقافي يجسد روابط القرابة و اللغة و المعتقدات و يعكس التنظيم الفئوي و الأسري، حيث أنها تجسد روابط الرحم و القرابة و الجوار و المعاملات الإسلامية التي أقرتها الشريعة و ذكرها القرءان بنصوص [/font][font=&quot]مباشرة. و هي كذلك كائن بيولوجي يعيش وفق معطيات المكان و الزمان من حيث المعيشة و استغلال الثروات و التعامل مع الطبيعة و تبادل المنافع و قيام الصنائع. [/font]​ [font=&quot]و في مقابل الجانب المادي و المجسم للمدينة فإن البعد الروحي لا يمكن إغفاله رغم ندرته في الدراسات المعاصرة. و قد حاول كل من الفارابي و إخوان الصفا في رسائلهم إدراك البعد الروحي و العرفاني في المدينة. و رغم التأثر الكبير لأصحاب هذه الدراسات بالفكر الفلسفي و الباطني فإن هذا الاتجاه يمكنه أن يستوعب دراسات أكثر و أعمق. إن تحليل المدينة وفق البعد الروحي الذي يضيفه الإسلام على المكان و على الوجود البشري قد يكون إحدى المحاور المستقبلية التي ستقتحم دراسات العمران الإسلامي.[/font]​


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحلقة الرابعة: العلمانية و ما جنته على المدنية الإسلامية [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]من المفارقات الفكرية المعاصرة أن يتهجم العلمانيون العرب على المستشرقين ليس بسبب تحامل العديد من هؤلاء على الإسلام و آرائهم الجائرة أحيانا في دراساتهم للحضارة و المدن الإسلامية، وإنما باتهامهم بتقديم العون الأكاديمي للفكر الإسلامي و التنظير له! ففي اعتقاد بعض هؤلاء أن مصطلح المدنية الإسلامية هي من صنع المستشرقين، الذين سعوا جاهدين لإسقاط النخبة العربية و الإسلامية في تلك الدراسات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و جرّهم إليها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. و قد سبق التأصيل للمصطلح في حلقة سابقة و تأكيد صلاحيته الأكاديمية، ثم إبراز مجاله الدراسي.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و لذلك فإن الرد على وليد السيد في هذه المقالة لا يعني اتهامه بالعلمانية. فمقالاته تشهد له اهتماماته المتزايدة بدور الدين في فهم الظواهر العمرانية. غير أن بعض ما جاء في مقالاته عن "المدينة الإسلامية" تدفعنا إلى الاستنتاج أنه لجأ من غير قصد إلى أدوات الفكر العلماني. فمحاولة إبعاد النصوص التشريعية عن العمران ودفعها بكل الأوجه، هو روح هذا المنهج الذي يعتبر الدين مسألة شخصية في حياة الأفراد لا دخل لها في الشؤون المدنية. و سنقوم في هذه الحلقة بالرد على مذهب العلمانية في فك الظاهرة العمرانية في بلاد الإسلام عن الدين، خاصة تلك المقولات التي توظف النص الديني في خطابها. [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]استحالة فصل المدينة عن الدين[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]من الضروري بداية تفنيد فرضية استقلال المدينة كظاهرة بشرية عن الدين من خلال أدلة لا تقبل النفي. فالكثير من الظواهر العمرانية في المدن القديمة لا يمكنها أن تفهم خارج حيزها الديني أو على الأقل التأثير المباشر أو غير المباشر له فيها. و سنؤكد هنا أن الدين كان حاضرا على مستوى مؤسسات الإدارة بل و الحكم المحلي، و كذلك في سلوك الأفراد و المعاملات المدنية بالإضافة إلى البعد التعبدي و العقائدي الذي يقرّه حتى العلمانيون. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فمبدأ الأوقاف الذي ذكر سابقا كان يغطي جميع الاحتياجات الاجتماعية والثقافية و المعيشية للمجتمع المدني من مدارس و مساجد و مستشفيات و مساكن و جسور و عيون ماء و غيره ما الحاجات العمرانية كان يرتكز أساسا على الوازع الديني الذي كان عاملا أساسيا في الحياة المدنية كونه يحدّ من أنانية الفرد و يدفعه للتنازل عن ملكياته لخدمة المجتمع اعتقادا في الأجر و الثواب الذي وُعِد به غيبا. و قد تطورت الأوقاف بفعل تكاثرها من جهة، و تنوعها من جهة أخرى إلى مؤسسات إدارية محلية في كل مدينة. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما مبدأ الحسبة الذي يعود أصله إلى مبدأ "الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر" و الذي يمكن تعريفه على أنه المراقبة الحضرية فقد كان يشمل ترتيب الأسواق و الرقابة الحضرية على نوعية الحياة المدنية و حفظ جودة الخدمات و السلع و المرافق و السلامة من الأخطار و الغش و الأضرار وفق مبادئ الشريعة. و باعتبار العمران مجال تتشابك فيه الحقوق الآدمية فقد كان للمؤسسة القضائية الشرعية و الإفتاء دور مباشر في إدارة المدينة و الحياة اليومية و ضمان مشروعية المشاريع العامة و الدفاع عن الأفراد في مواجهة السلطة العامة وذوي السلطان. و هكذا نجد وراء كل مظهر من مظاهر العمران في المدن القديمة مبدأ من مبادئ الإسلام سواء التشريعية أو العقائدية أو الأخلاقية. و من هنا نجد بوضوح كيف ارتبطت الأخلاق و الوصايا الدينية المثالية مثل تحريم الغش و الحث على الجودة، التي استبعدها وليد السيد في تحليلاته، بالمنظومة الإدارية و النظام العمراني ككل.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وفق هذا المنظور يمكن تتبع أثر الدين في الكثير من تفاصيل المدينة و ذلك مثل عناصرها الإنشائية و هندستها الحضرية و تركيبها المعماري و نظامها الوظيفي. فماء السبيل مثلا الذي تمتلئ به شوارع المدن القديمة، و التكايا و الزوايا التي كانت تنشآ في مختلف أطراف المدينة التي نشأت لإيواء عابري السبيل، و وجود العائلة الواحدة ذات الأجيال المتلاحقة في مكان واحد بحكم مبدأ القرابة و صلة الرحم الذي وضعه الإسلام ضمن مقاصده، و تمركز المسجد وسط المدينة الذي يعطي الفرص المتكافئة للجميع للوصول إليه و الذي يهيمن على النظام الهندسي للمدينة بتوجه المميز نحو القبلة كما هو الشأن في مدينة إصفهان مثلا، كلها دلالات محسوسة لأهل التخصص من المعماريين و المخططين لإملاءات أحكام الإسلام على مورفولوجية المدينة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعيدا عن المؤسسات، نجد الأثر كذلك للمنظومة الأخلاقية و السلوكية على "المد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ة الإسلامية". لقد اعتبرتها المناهج العلمانية منذ عقود مجالات خارجة عن العلم كونها من بقايا العلوم الدينية القديمة و اللاهوت. لكن مجالات و مناهج علوم ما بعد الحداثة تقدم لنا وسائل جديدة لإعادة اعتبار هذه الأبعاد الخفية في العمران. لقد تحولت الأخلاق بفعل الممارسة اليومية في المجتمعات القديمة إلى معايير ذاتية في المجتمع المدني و هو ما أصبح مادة بحثية لعلوم الأنثروبولوجيا و السلوكيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]behaviour[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. و لذلك فإن الكثير من سلوكات الأفراد في بلاد الإسلام المشبعة بالقيم الإسلامية لها ظلالها المباشرة على العمران. و من ذلك القرابة، و صلة الرحم، و الجوار، و التواضع، و الاقتصاد أو عدم الإسراف، والإحسان و الارتباط بالسماء و بما وراء الطبيعة أو الميتافيزيقا. فمن الأخلاق المرتبطة مباشرة بالعمران مسألة مراعاة حقوق الجوار ثم الإحسان إليه عن طريق الإرفاق. و قد كانت لهذه القيم أثرها المباشر في هندسة المدينة. و من ذلك طريقة بناء الجدران المشتركة و السماح للجار بالإسناد الذي يعود في أصله إلى حديث أبي هريرة. كما كان لمبدأ التواضع و الارتباط بالجيران أثره في عدم التعلي و تبسيط الواجهات و التقليل من الزخرفة الخارجية و التحكم في ارتفاع المباني. أما مسألة الإحسان في ترشيد الاستهلاك فقد أدت إلى استهلاك الطاقة و الموارد الطبيعية و الأرض بدقة متناهية تجسدت في التوظيف الدقيق و المتعدد للفراغ بحسب الحاجة و عدم التبذير. كما كانت مراعاة الملكية العامة هاجسا للبعض بسبب الترهيب الذي جاء في الحديث النبوي عند اقتطاع جزء من أرض المسلمين بغير حق. فقد كان الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان عند صيانة بيته سنويا يعمد إلى نزع القشرة القديمة من جداره الخارجي قبل طلائه بقشرة جديدة كون ذلك سيزيد من سمك الجدار على حساب الشارع العام استجابة لهذا الحديث.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]العلمانية و أثرها في المدينة المعاصرة[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يرتبط تغلغل العلمانية في العمران، بتاريخ الصراع بين الدين بمفهومه الكنسي و المدنية (النون قبل الياء) الغربية. فقد سيطرت فكرة فصل الدين عن الدنيا على عالم السياسة، كما سيطرت على الفكر و الثقافة و العلوم و السلوك الشخصي. و لذلك فما يميز حياتنا المدنية المعاصرة هو هيمنة الفكر العلماني التي حلت محل تلك المنظومات الأخلاقية و الثقافية والاجتماعية السائدة منذ قرون. و من الطبيعي أن يكون لاندثار تلك المنظومات أثرها المباشر في العمران البشري و تحوله من النظام التقليدي إلى النظام العصري الذي نعيشه. كما أنه من البديهي أن تفقد المدن القديمة إحدى مقوماتها الأساسية لتصبح بذلك هياكل فارغة يصعب فهمها و يسهل ازدراؤها. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إن الكثير من الظواهر العمرانية العصرية التي تشترك فيها مدننا العصرية تعود في أصلها إلى هذا التغير الجذري. فالأنسجة الحضرية المفككة نتيجة تباعد المباني عن بعضها في مقابل المباني المتضامة التي كانت في القديم، و التنافر المعماري الصارخ بين المباني المتجاورة في مقابل التجانس القوي في المدن العتيقة، يمكن أن تجد تفسيرها الأكيد في استثمار النزعة الفردية و غياب التوافق الاجتماعي الذي فسح المجال للطبقية، و طغيان السلوك الاستهلاكي في البناء و العمران، و اللجوء إلى القوانين الوضعية التي صنعها المنطق البيروقراطي. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لقد أصبح تخطيط المدن من خلال المناهج المعاصرة يخضع ليد الدولة و موظفيها من مخططين و إدرايين و سياسيين مما أبعد السكان عن العملية و حوّلهم إلى أرقام صمّاء في أيدي هؤلاء، و إلى مجرد كتل من مستهلكين. كما غدت الاستجابة لحاجات المجتمع وفق البرامج و المنطق الكمي للتخطيط و الإحصاء و متوسط العدد الأسري و الإسقاطات المستقبلية بحسب معدلات النمو البشري، و هو ما أدركته الكاتبة الأمريكية جاين جاكوبس في حياة و موت المدن الأمريكية و أوسكار نيومن من خلال دراسة انعدام الأمن في المدن الأمريكية و كثيرون غيرها. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما أدى توسع سلطة الدولة على المجتمع إلى الإكثار من المؤسسات العامة التي تتولى المراقبة التخطيط و الإدارة و الهندسة الاجتماعية كما يراها ميشال فوكو و التي تجسدت كلها في البيروقراطية. و قد أصبحت المدينة بذلك تعاني من تضخم قانوني لم يسبق للتاريخ أن عاشته، بحيث أصبح لا يمكن للإداريين أنفسهم متابعة كل النصوص و معرفة ناسخها و منسوخها. ففي مقابل المراقبة الاجتماعية الذاتية لسلوك الأفراد، وضعت أجهزة الشرطة و الدرك و الجند و أخيرا الكاميرات لمنع المخالفات و رصد التجاوزات و ردع التصرفات. غير أنه في غياب ذلك الوازع الديني الداخلي، كثيرا ما يتحين الأفراد الفرص لخرق القانون كلما سنحت الفرصة لذلك بغياب السلطة. و لعل نمو المناطق العشوائية دليل على ذلك.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و في الوقت الذي توسع مجال القطاع العام في الفراغ العمراني حيث أصبحت الكثير من المباني و الساحات العامة و الشوارع و الأراضي الفارغة ملكا للدولة فإن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المسؤولية العامة أصبحت مبهمة و غير ناجعة بحيث أصبح الكل معني و لا أحد بعينه. و أصبح لزاما للحفاظ على نوعية البيئة الحضرية داخل المدن خاصة العواصم و الحواضر المهمة إنفاق أموال هائلة للصيانة و المتابعات البلدية. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما اقتصرت اهتمامات المخططين و المصممين الحضريين في العمران المعاصر على الجانب الفيزيائي للمدن الذي يقيّم عادة بضوابط بصرية و برامج وظيفية محددة. فاقتصرت جهودهم على الاستجابة لمتطلبات مادية مثل خط السماء و المناظير و الواجهات الحضرية و ارتداد الأبنية عن خط النظام و خطوط الملكية، و علاقة ارتفاع البناء بالارتداد، و معامل التشغيل و نسبة الانفتاح لمساحة البناء في المساحة الأرضية و الكثافة السكانية المقدرة سلفا، و التي طورها المخططون والمعماريون العصريون للتحكم في المدينة المعاصرة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما من جهة المواطن العادي، فقد تقلصت دائرة اهتمامه تجاه بيئته الحضرية إلى داخل بيته و شرفته، تاركا المهمة للدولة و للمخططين و المعماريين وموظفي البلدية. إن عدم اكتراث المواطن بتخريب الممتلكات العامة مثل اللافتات و الهواتف العمومية و مقاعد المنتزهات و حنفيات الماء لا يمكن تفسيره إلا بغياب ذلك الدافع الداخلي الذي كان يتولد و يتجدد من مصدر الإيمان الغيبي و الاعتقاد بمسألة الأجر و الثواب و الخير و الشر. و لذلك فإن اللغة القانونية التي تلجأ إليها السلطات العامة و برامج التوعية التي تتبعها لحفظ الخدمات التي تقدمها لا يمكن أن تعوّض عن تلك المعايير الذاتية التي كانت تنمو في التربة الدينية، كون هذه اللغة تخاطب المواطن بمنطق ظاهري و إملائي و قسري أحيانا. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لقد تورط الفن المعماري كذلك في مسألة العلمانية كونه أصبح امتدادا للمدارس الفنية المعاصرة التي تولدت من فلسفات الإلحاد و المادية و الوجودية. و لا غرابة في هذا القول لغير المعماري، كون كل الاتجاهات المعمارية ارتبطت بمدارس فكرية و فلسفية سائدة. و لعل ظهور تيار ما بعد الحداثة الذي أخذ يعيد الاعتبار لبعض القيم القديمة عن طريق السيميائية و التاريخية و الالتفات للمجتمع و القيم السلوكية كمصدر لاستيحاء الشكل المعماري هي إحدى ردود الفعل عن العلمانية و العصرنة. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و تمثل مشكلة إهمال الخصوصية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Privacy[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في عصرنا إحدى صور انزلاق الفن المعماري في فكر العلمانية. فالعمارات الزجاجية التي تطلّ على بعضها بحيث يرى الإنسان جاره و هو يتعرى ليستحم أو يلبس لباس نومه ليلا فيصبح تحت الأنظار دون أن يشعر أو يتحرج ما هو إلا قضاء على آخر قلاع الدين و الأخلاق في السلالة البشرية. لقد أثبت باحثون غربيون أن مسألة الخصوصية تتجاوز الدين الواحد لتصبح أمرا فطريا يحتاجه الإنسان كما هو واضح في كتابات كريستوفر ألكسندر "عن الخصوصية و المجتمع" و تي وارد هول عن الأبعاد الخفية في الفراغ المعماري. لقد حرمت العلمانية البشر من إحدى الحاجات الفطرية التي تحتاج إليها حتى الحيوانات.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من الجانب الثقافي و في غياب ذلك الانسجام الاجتماعي الذي يمثل الأرضية المشتركة الذي يسمى بالثقافة، أصبحت المدينة مسرحا لاستعراض الثروات و إبراز التميز و تكريس الاختلاف و التنافس و جلب الأشكال الغربية، و هو ما جعل للمعماريين دورا معتبرا من خلال تجسيد تلك الفروق عن طريق الواجهات و أنواع مواد البناء و الارتفاعات و غيرها من وسائل التصميم الإبداعية المغرية. و من هنا فإن الإبداع المعماري الذي يهيم به المعماريون حبّا قد أصبح آلة حادة تضرّ بالمجتمع و بالأعراف المعمارية السائدة و بالتجانس الثقافي و الاجتماعي.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و مع أن العنان قد ترك لعقل الإنسان ليخترع ما يشاء من تقنيات و تخطيطات و تصميمات للمدن و المباني إلا أن البشرية لا تزال حتى في تلك البلاد المتقدمة تعاني من رداءة الحياة المدنية بل و خطر انقراض البشرية في المستقبل نتيجة تسارع الاستهلاك و الفساد في الأرض في غياب الوازع الداخلي لدى كل من المواطن و الإداري و صاحب القرار. و لعل مفهوم الاستدامة يعكس هذا الهلع العالمي المستمر الذي يحتل فيه قطاع البناء و العمران مكانة معتبرة.[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]الحلقة الخامسة و الأخيرة: المدنية الإسلامية؛ الواقع والآفاق[/font]*
*[font=&quot]
[/font]*​*[font=&quot][/font]*[font=&quot][/font] *[font=&quot]واقع المدن القديمة [/font]*​ [font=&quot]لا أحد يجهل الوضع المزري الذي توجد فيه المدن القديمة في بلداننا العربية حاليا. فالتي كتب لها الاستمرار تعيش في حالة بائسة تدعو إلى الرثاء من قبل محبّيها و الهجاء من قبل أعدائها. لقد شهدت الحياة المدنية بفعل الاستعمار من جهة و العصرنة المتسارعة من جهة أخرى تحولات عميقة تجسدت في تغير وسائل النقل و نمط العمل و أسلوب المعيشة و النظم الاجتماعية و الإدارية و السياسية و طرق البناء لم تكن للمدن القديمة استيعابها مما أحالها إلى ما يشبه وضع الموت الإكلينيكي و انتهاء الصلاحية. و في الوقت الذي حظيت فيه بعض المدن أو أجزاء منها ببرامج متواضعة للمحافظة و الترميم بفعل الدوافع العاطفية و الوعي العالمي و المحلي المتزايد للمحافظة على التراث، فإن الباقي تحول إلى ما يشبه المدن القصديرية أو مجمع الأكواخ داخل المدن الكبرى.[/font]​ [font=&quot]و يترادف عامل موقعها المركزي داخل الحواضر الكبرى كما هو حال القاهرة و الجزائر و تونس و دمشق مع حالة مبانيها المترهلة و الآيلة أحيانا للسقوط ورداءة الخدمات، ليجعل منها مكانا مناسبا للإيجار المنخفض الذي يكون عادة في متناول المهاجرين القادمين من الداخل و ذوي الدخل المحدود و العزاب الذين يرغبون عادة الإقامة قريبا من مكان عملهم وسط المدن. و يرتبط تواجد الطبقات العمالية غير المتجانسة و الفقيرة في المدن القديمة بالهجرة المستمرة السكان الأصليين نحو المناطق الجديدة الراقية مما يزيد من صعوبة إدارة تلك المناطق التاريخية و بالتالي رداءة البيئة الحضرية. فأمام غياب اهتمام السكان الوافدين من جهة و غياب المطالبة الجادة منهم، أصبح يخيّم على تلك المناطق جو من عدم الاكتراث و الموت البطيء. بل إنه لا يستبعد من بعض السلطات أن تتعمد ذلك الترهل بغية التخلص من تلك المناطق التراثية توقا لاستبدالها بمناطق حديثة و بعمارات زجاجية تعكس الوله بالتطور و تمحي الارتباط بالماضي.[/font]​ [font=&quot]و لعل إحدى خلفيات هذه الحالة المتأزمة هو الوضع القانوني الاستثنائي لمباني و عقارات تلك المناطق التاريخية الواقعة داخل محيط المدن القديمة، حيث تعود ملكيتها عادة إلى سلسلة أجيال من الورثة الذين ينحدرون من العائلات المقيمة الأولى. فبسبب غياب الاتفاق بين الشركاء و الورثة على كيفية إدارة العقار كثيرا ما تتعطل هذه المباني أو تبقى على حالها لمدة طويلة دون ترميم أو تحسين. و يكون أبسط حل لها هو تأجيرها للسكان ذوي الدخل المحدود بثمن زهيد كما هي دون بذل جهود لصيانتها أو ترميمها بسبب قلة ذلك المردود. أما من جهة المستأجرين فإن تغطية تكاليف الإيجار و إيواء ذوي القربى أو أمواج المهاجرين الجدد تكون عادة دافعا للاكتظاظ و الاستعمال المكثف لتلك المباني القديمة مما يسارع أكثر في ترهلها. [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]على المستوى العمراني تختلط هذه الأوضاع عادة بصعوبة حركة السير الميكانيكية حيث تكون الأزقة الضيقة غير مؤهلة لاستيعاب العدد الكبير من السيارات و وسائل النقل العام بل و حتى خدمات جمع النفايات و الكهرباء و الهاتف و التدخل السريع. يضاف إلى ذلك عادة تواجد الحشود الكبيرة التي تقدم إلى المدينة القديمة للتسوق بحثا عن الرخص مما يزيد في الاختناق و صعوبة الحركة. [/font]​ [font=&quot]و في إطار البحث عن حلول لتلك المشكلات المتعددة، يجد زائر المدينة القديمة مواد بناء و عناصر معمارية دخيلة على الواجهات مثل صفائح الألومنيوم و الحديد و أعمدة الكهرباء الملتصقة بالجدران و خيوط الهاتف المتدلية و العابرة لسماء الشوارع و قطع القماش المهترئة التي تغطي بعض مناطق السوق لتوفير الظل، و غير ذلك من المناظر البائسة التي تفسد ملامح أصالة تلك المدن. [/font]
[font=&quot]من الطبيعي ألا تستوعب المدينة القديمة هذه الأوضاع و ألا تستجيب للعديد من متطلبات المدنية المعاصرة و ألا تكون بالتالي مكانا مرغوبا فيه للإقامة و الاستقرار حتى لدى المتعاطفين مع تلك المدن كما يحلو للمناوئين لها الغمز به. لكنه من المؤكد أن المعاناة التي تعيشها المدن القديمة، ليس مرده إلى سوء تخطيط أصلي و هندسة غير سليمة بل و لا بالضرورة إلى تجاوز الحياة المدنية لمخططها و مورفولوجيتها بدليل أن العديد من المدن القديمة في دول أوربا مثل إيطاليا و إسبانيا لا تزال عامرةأن [/font][font=&quot]hk [/font][font=&quot]أ، [/font][font=&quot]، بل إن أغلبه يعود إلى الفراغ الذي خلفته الشروط المعيشية الأولى التي رافقتها طيلة حياتها الطبيعية ثم التغريب و العصرنة المستعجلة التي انتهجتها بلداننا. [/font]
[font=&quot]من البديهي إذن ألا يلزم ما تعاني منه المدن القديمة حاليا مفهوم المدنية الإسلامية في شيء، حيث أنها كانت مجرد استجابة معينة لشروط الحياة الحضرية في زمن و مكان محددين، هذا إذا اعتبرنا الإسلام دينا خالدا صالحا يتجاوز حدود الزمان و المكان، و ليس تاريخا و تراثا. [/font]
[font=&quot]و مع ذلك فإن التحدي الذي يبقى مطروحا أمام المجتمع المعاصر و بالأخص المخطّطون و المعماريون بالنظر إلى المدن القديمة كدرس في العمران البشري هو ما مدى سلامة نمط العيش الذي اخترناه لحياتنا في ظل التكنولوجيا الحديثة وليدة الثورة الصناعية، و الفردانية الصارخة و الطبقية الحادة و الاستهلاك الأقصى للطاقات و عيش الرفاهية المطلقة كل حسب طاقاته و هيمنة رأس المال و دواليب الدولة و القوانين الوضعية في إدارة المجتمعات؟ إن الكثير من المسلّمات العصرية التي اعتبرناها مطلقة أخذت تتراجع بسبب ما جنته على الإنسانية حاليا و ما قد ينجر عنها في المستقبل. و من هنا نفهم أن التفات بعض الباحثين و المخططين و المعماريين المعاصرين نحو المدينة القديمة كشاهد على عصر مضى لكيفية تجسيد المدنية الإسلامية، ثم كمصدر للاستيحاء لمراجعة المدنية الحديثة و ليس بدافع التعاطف مع الماضي الجميل أو التقوقع في البحوث النظرية. إنه نابع من عقل واع بالتجربة البشرية العميقة من جهة والأزمة الحضارية الحالية من جهة أخرى، و محاولة لاستنباط الحلول من الرصيد البشري الموغل في القدم الذي ترتبط فيه الظواهر العمرانية بالشروط و الظروف في نظام سببي. إن قراءة ظاهرة المدنية في صورة تداولية على محور الزمن اللولبي و من ثم الاستفادة من التكرار أو التشابه في الأحداث التاريخية تطرح نفسها في مقابل القراءة الحالية لمستقبل الإنسان و المدنية التي تعتقد أن تاريخ الإنسان سلسلة من الأحداث غير المسبوقة تتطلب دوما القفز المستمر نحو المجهول اعتمادا على قدرات العقل الإنساني في الابتكار. و سنرد بعد قليل بعض آراء استنباط العمران البديل من المدن القديمة. [/font]
*[font=&quot]المدينة الخليجية المعاصرة: هل هي مدينة إسلامية؟[/font]*​ [font=&quot]استحوذت دراسة المدن الخليجية، مثل الرياض و دبي و الكويت و المدينة المنورة و مكة المكرمة و جدة و المنامة على جهود أكاديمية عديدة سواء كمواضيع لرسائل جامعية لطلبة عرب و أجانب أو مقالات أكاديمية في أوربا و أمريكا أو من قبل الباحثين الغربيين من باب فهم الظاهرة العمرانية الحديثة في منطقة[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] الجزيرة و الخليج[/font][font=&quot]. و قد غفل عنها الزميل وليد السيد و لم يبذل جهدا للإحاطة بها أو على الأقل المرور عليها مدعيا غياب الدراسات الحديثة عن المدن الخليجية. من المؤكد أن مثل هذه الدراسات لم تبلغ حد النصاب الذي يسمح لنا بفهم الظاهرة العمرانية الخليجية في سياقها التاريخي العام، و هو ما يوفر مجالات خصبة للبحث المستقبلي و يتطلب جهودا من الباحثين الجدد. لكن اللوم بالتأكيد لا يسقط على الذين بذلوا جهودا لتحليل المدينة القديمة، و اتهامهم بالتقوقع على الماضي. فوجود الدراسات التي تهتم بالماضي بالإضافة إلى استجابتها لشروط البحث ستساعد في وضع اليد على ملامح الاستمرار و الانقطاع الثقافي في مدننا. [/font]​ [font=&quot]و ما يهمنا هنا حصريا هو فك الارتباط الخاطئ بين مفهومي المدينة الإسلامية و المدينة الخليجية الحديثة. فكثيرا ما يقحم موضوع المدينة الخليجية المعاصرة أو مدن الشرق الأوسط في سياق الدراسات العمرانية حول المدن الإسلامية. بل إن البعض يعتبر هذه المدن ثمرة تطور تاريخي لها أو هي نتيجة تواجه الإسلام بالتقدم و الحداثة. و قد يزداد الباحث ضلالا ثقل البعد المكاني في تلك المدن و استمرار أسمائها القديمة مثل الرياض و المنامة و الكويت التي تقف فعلا على أنقاض المدن القديمة. و سنبين هنا أن ظهور هذه المدن في شكلها الحالي ليس هو تجسيدا للمدينة الإسلامية المعاصرة. و السبب بكل بساطة أن الإسلام كعنصر فاعل خاصة في أبعاده العمرانية التي ذكرناها سابقا لم يكن العنصر الرئيسي في تشكلها حيث تقهقر أمام عناصر أخرى متشابكة أهمها الاقتصاد الريعي و الصناعة البترولية و العصرنة المتسارعة المتفاعلة مع البداوة و القبلية و البيئة الصحراوية. [/font]​ [font=&quot]و لعل أهم المنزلقات المنهجية في هذا المجال هو إلباس المظاهر التقليدية للمجتمعات الخليجية التي ترسبت من عوامل البيئة و القبلية و البداوة بلباس الإسلام. فهي تصوّر التفاعل بين المجتمعات الخليجية و المدنية العصرية كصورة مجسدة للتآلف القسري أو التضارب بين الإسلام و الحداثة، أو تعتبر ذلك وجها من أوجه التجديد الإسلامي. [/font]​ [font=&quot]لقد عاشت المجتمعات الخليجية –باستثناء مكة و المدينة- طيلة قرون الحضارة الإسلامية في وضع هامشي لمراكز العمران الكبرى- تجمع قبائلها بين ثنائيات الرعي و الصيد البحري، و الغزو و السلم، و التجارة البينية و الزراعة البدائية و رعي الإبل. و منذ القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي الذي بدأ فيه أفول الحضارة الإسلامية مع ظهور القوة البحرية الأوربية كانت القيم البدوية مثل منع تعلم المرأة و القتل من أجل الشرف و إقامة التحالفات القبلية بالمصاهرة و استمرار الرق و الغزو و التعامل بالربا خلال مواسم الغوص تستقر و تحلّ محلّ الكثير من القيم الإسلامية التي انغرست طيلة قرون الفتح الأولى. و قد اندثرت سلطة الإسلام في المجتمعات حيث لم يبق منها إلا بعض الشعائر التعبدية الأساسية مثل الصلاة و الحج و مكارم الأخلاق مثل إقراء الضيف و الخصوصية و غيرهما.[/font]​ [font=&quot]كما أن ما تعانيه المدينة الخليجية من معاصرة قسرية لا يلزم المدنية الإسلامية في شيء. فالمدينة الخليجية الحالية ذات تاريخ قصير تولدت في غالبها من الطفرة البترولية و المرور الاضطراري من البداوة إلى الحضارة في وقت قياسي غير مسبوق. فتواجد الشركات البترولية البريطانية بحكم الاستعمار المقنّع ثم الأمريكية أدى إلى استنساخ النماذج العمرانية المستوردة بداية في المستوطنات البترولية الأولى ثم في المراكز العمرانية اللاحقة. و هكذا فقد غدا التخطيط الشطرنجي للشوارع و المباني المستقلة عن بعضها و الفيلا أو البرج الزجاجي النماذج العمرانية المتداولة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]لقد كان و لا يزال لاقتصاد الوفرة أثره في التضخم العمراني و البذخ الذي تعيشه تلك المدن بفعل تراكم الثروات و الريع البترولي من جهة و غياب البدائل الاقتصادية الفعلية و التخطيط الاستراتيجي بعيد المدى. لقد غدت تلك المدن مختبرا للتجارب العمرانية و مسرحا لاستعراض أعمال الشركات و المكاتب المعمارية الكبرى، كما تحولت إلى أجسام طفيلية ضخمة بفعل غياب النشاط الاقتصادي المحلي الفعلي و قلة الحرص على تحقيق الاختراق التكنولوجي و الاكتفاء بالاستيراد و الاستهلاك، بدل العمل على إنهاء أو تقليص التبعية.[/font]​ [font=&quot]على المستوى الاجتماعي فإن مظاهر الحداثة الصارخة لم تستطع أن تمحي آثار الحياة البدوية القاسية و النظام القبلي الراسخ و الخصومات القديمة على الأقاليم و مصادر الماء والرعي و طرق التجارة و الترفع عن المهن و الحرف التي لم تنمح من المجتمعات الخليجية الحالية، حيث تنعكس في تلك المدن مظاهر توحي بغضاضة الظاهرة العمرانية و حداثة الاستقرار الحضري. من البديهي أن يترك هذا الوضع الانتقالي أو التصادم الثقافي أثره المباشر على المدينة الحديثة و على كيفية استعمال الفراغ العمراني و تنظيم المدينة بل و هويتها. و لعل أبسط مظاهر ذلك التضارب هو ذلك الحنين الذي لا يزال يراود العائلات الخليجية إلى حياة البر و الصحراء و الأفق الواسع و استعمال الخيمة رغم العيش في أفخم الفيلات و الأبراج، و كذلك الانتظام القبلي في الأحياء السكنية و توزيع الأراضي كصورة لاقتسام الثروة بناء على قوة القبيلة و مدى مزاحمة العائلة الحاكمة أو التحالف معها. إن هذه الظواهر و غيرها لا تعكس بالضرورة العمران الإسلامي بقدر ما تمثل حالة استثنائية من العمران الانتقالي. [/font]​ [font=&quot]و إذا كانت المدينة كائن سياسي، فإن طبيعة النظام السياسي في الخليج المبني على المشيخة من جهة و المتزاوج مع تركز الثروات المالية الضخمة في أيدي الحكومات الفتية من جهة أخرى، لا بد أن يكون له الأثر المباشر في التشكل العمراني لتلك المدن. فالسياسة التوزيعية الريعية التي انتهجتها تلك الحكومات بغية تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية مثلا كان لها الأثر في مختلف مستويات التخطيط ابتداء من الإقليم و شبكة المدن الحديثة و المواصلات بينها إلى أدنى مستوى التصميم الحضري. و لعل أهم أوجه هذه السياسة العمرانية هو هيمنة يد الدولة العصرية، و ضمور دور المجتمع في القرار العمراني و إدارة المدينة. فالعوامل الاجتماعية و الثقافية و الإدارية و الطبيعية التي هي من أصل طبائع العمران كثيرا ما تقف متخلفة وراء العامل المادي و قرار الشيخ أو الأمير. كما إن للمرور السريع من نظام القبيلة إلى الدولة و تداخل قوانين المجتمع التقليدي و الهيكل الإداري لنظام المشيخة مع منظومة القوانين العمرانية المعاصرة المستوردة الأثر المباشر في إدارة تلك المدن و حياتها اليومية.[/font]​ [font=&quot]و تمثل العمالة الوافدة من مختلف أصقاع العالم إحدى مفاتيح تخطيط هذه المدن، التي ساهمت في نموها بطريقة استيعابية ميكانيكية لا أثر للأبعاد الإنسانية فيها. فبناء العمارات للوافدين الذين جاءوا يطلبون الرزق و يجمعون ما قدر لهم من ثروة ليعودوا إلى بلادهم، كان له الأثر المباشر على نشأة هذه المدن و نموها الميكانيكي. فقد أصبحت هذه المدن ملجأ للعمالة الوافدة و مكانا للإقامة المؤقتة التي تجعل من البيئة العمرانية فندقا كبيرا لا أحد يحس بالانتماء إليه إلا بقدر ما يدفع من إيجار. و قد نشأت بذلك سوق عقارية تتاجر في توفير الحاجة إلى المأوى و تقوم على المضاربة و الاستثمار السريع.[/font]​ [font=&quot] كما تمثل السيارة الخاصة مفتاحا آخر لفهم ماهية المدينة الخليجية الحالية. فقد خططت معظم المدن بطريقة الشبكة الشطرنجية والشوارع الواسعة التي تستجيب لانسيابية الحركة الميكانيكية و سهولة التنقل. فرخص الطاقة من جهة و البحث على الرفاهية المطلقة من جهة أخرى، دفع المخططين إلى رهن الحياة المدنية بامتلاك السيارات، و التضحية في كثير من الأحيان بالمشاة و بالبعد الإنساني والاجتماعي في تلك المدن. [/font]​ [font=&quot]لقد عاشت تلك المدن خلال العشريات الأخيرة بمنأى عن الأزمات التي تعيشها المدن الأخرى في العالم و ذلك بفعل الوفرة المالية التي تغطي كل العيوب، لكن استمرار هذا النمط يبقى مرهونا بدوام تلك الوفرة من جهة و غياب الكوارث المحتملة نتيجة الحياة الاصطناعية فيها من جهة أخرى. [/font]​ [font=&quot]مع كل ذلك فإن مظاهر المدنية الإسلامية لم تندثر كليا في المدينة الخليجية المعاصرة و دليل ذلك ما يحتله المسجد من مكان و أهميته في تخطيطها و عمرانها و كذا ما توليه العائلات و الأفراد للقيم الإسلامية من خلال تصميم بيوتها و تنظيم فراغها الداخلي، لكن الإشكالية الكبرى التي تواجه مجدّدي العمران الإسلامي، انطلاقا من دراسة المدينة الحديثة في الخليج هو كيفية تخليص الإسلام من التقاليد المحلية و العوائد الراسخة من جهة، و حصر الاقتباسات غير الواعية و التأثيرات السلبية للانفتاح على الغرب و رياح العولمة من جهة أخرى، ثم البحث عن البدائل الناضجة انطلاقا من الفكر الإسلامي و التراث الزاخر و التجارب الميدانية لتأسيس مدنية (النون قبل الياء) إسلامية معاصرة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]و لعله من هذا الباب أن المنطلق نحو دراسة المدنية الإسلامية المستقبلية في الحالة الخليجية بل و في كل البلاد العربية والإسلامية التي يطغي على اقتصادها ا لبترول هو فتح آفاق البحث في "مدينة ما بعد البترول" حيث أن ذلك سيكون بالإضافة إلى تفعيل الإسلام كعامل أساسي أول في مختلف مجالات العمران السياسية و الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية مدعاة لوضع أسس فكرية لمدينة المسلمين المستقبلية. [/font]​ *[font=&quot]الاتجاهات العمرانية الحديثة و المدنية الإسلامية[/font]*[font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]من الطريف أنه في الوقت الذي يزدري فيه بعض مثقفينا العرب المدينة القديمة و يشهرون سيوفهم عليها، أن يشير أكاديميون غربيون و يدعوا إلى العودة إليها لاستنباط الدروس منها كونها خبرة بشرية متراكمة و ناضجة عبر القرون. إن هذه الدعوات الجديدة تعتبر التخطيط العصري و مدارس تصميم الحالية لا تعدو أن تكون نتاجا لتجارب جزافية منقطعة عن تلك السوابق و وليدة الانبهار بالعصرنة و العقل و المنطق الإحصائي و الكارتيزي. لقد تبيّن أن ما كنّا نعتقده مثلا نموا عشوائيا عفويا فاقد التخطيط، و نرى فيه شوارع متعرجة و مبان مكدسة و متضامة، هو عين الحكمة العمرانية التي نمت عبر مئات السنين و تظافرت عليها عقول البشر لتصنعها. لقد برزت نتيجة هذا التفكير مدارس تقوم على اعتبار المدينة القديمة مصدرا للاستيحاء و تصحيح مسار التخطيط المعاصر يدفعها إلى ذلك متطلبات التنمية المستدامة و مساهمة السكان و ضرورة اللامركزية الإدارية و ديمقراطية القرار و مستجدات النظريات التخطيطية مثل العشوائية و الكسرية. و من هذه المدارس على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: المدرسة الإيطالية للتيبو مورفولوجيا بمدينتي باري و روما، و مدرسة الأوتوماتا في لندن، و مدرسة العمران الجديد أو نيو إيربانيزم في أمريكا بالإضافة إلى الأعمال الكبرى لكريستوفر ألكسندر و مدارس الواقعية الجديدة التي تهتم بالعشوائيات و بتحسين أوضاع المستوطنات البشرية القائمة. [/font]​ [font=&quot]إن مدرسة الدراسات التاريخية التطبيقية مثلا تعتقد أن هناك استمرارية ثقافية و نسقية بين الحاضر و الماضي، و أن التراث عبارة عن مخزون استراتيجي للاستنباط. و لعل مدرسة التيبو-مورفولوجيا التي نشأت في روما و فينسيا و باري هي إحدى أهم هذه المدارس التي لا يعاب عليها منهجها. فلم تعد الشوارع الضيقة والمتعرجة الموجودة حتى في المدن الأوربية القديمة هدفا للازدراء بل أصبحت في ظلال نظريات الاستدامة إحدى متطلبات التصميم و التخطيط البيئي و ذلك لارتباطها بمبدأ التطوير الأفقي المكثف الذي يعيد للمدينة مقياسها البشري و حيويتها الآدمية التي قتلتها السيارة و الآلة و سبيلا للتراكمية العمرانية الجديدة. [/font]​ [font=&quot]كما ظهر سيل من منشورات ما يسمى بالعمران الجديد أو البديل، نيو إيربانيزم في كل من أمريكا الشمالية و أستراليا الذي يقوم على نقد المدينة الأمريكية المعاصرة التي تطغى فيه السيارة على مناحي الحياة المدنية. فقد أخذت المدارس التخطيطية تعود إلى دراسة المدينة الأفقية المتضامة باعتبارها حضنا للعلاقات الاجتماعية و مصدرا للأمن و وسيلة للاستجابة لاستعمال الطاقة بعقلانية و مواجهة الاستهلاك العشوائي للأرض. [/font]​ [font=&quot]من حيث المنهجية فقد وجد أن تخطيطنا للمدن يقوم على جهد عقل واحد هو مخ ذلك الخبير الذي يتميز بالقصور في احتواء حقيقة المدينة و أبعادها المتعددة، كونه يحاول أن يستبق المدينة فيصوّرها بطريقة اختزالية مفرطة، وفق حدود عقله و خياله المحدود. و فوق ذلك كله فإنه يفرط في كل تلك الخبرة البشرية التي تمتد عبر القرون، ضاربا بها عرض الحائط ليقوم بتجارب من بنات تفكيره في تخطيط المدينة و التحكم في مصائر الناس. كما أدرك المخططون بعد عقود من الإيمان بالتخطيط العلمي و الإحصاء و الإسقاطات الافتراضية أنهم لا يستطيعون اختراق حجب الغيب المستقبلي مهما طوّروا من طرق و مناهج. فكثيرا ما تتغير خططهم و تذهب أحيانا سدى عند التنفيذ أو بعد مضي عشرات السنين مثلما حدث في قرية بيساك بمرسيليا التي صممها المعماري العالمي الكوربيزي التي انقلبت رأسا على عقب بعد عشر سنوات من التنفيذ و تحوير السكان لها. و قد استثمر كل من ألكسندر كريستوفر في مجلداته عن طبائع العمران و باتي بوب في تطبيقاته في التخطيط الآلي (الأوتوماتا) هذا الفكر، بينما اتجهت مدرسة التاريخية الإيطالية مثل كانيجيا و ميراتوري و ألدو روسي إلى تحليل الأنسجة الحضرية المتراكمة و المتعاقبة داخل المدينة كوسيلة للتخطيط و الاستمرارية.[/font]​ [font=&quot]في الجانب الإداري استنتج المعماريون و المخططون درسا مهما في التخطيط من المدن القديمة و هو أن تعقد هندسة المدن القديمة وعاء تتشابك فيه حقوق الأفراد و المصالح، و هو بذلك يعبّر عن الإبداع الاجتماعي و يعكس نصيب الأفراد و المجتمعات في المعرفة العمرانية و الاجتهاد الجماعي في تشخيص الحاجات و تنمية البيئة الحضرية و الإسهام المباشر في التخطيط و الإدارة و المتابعة. و قد تجسّد هذا المنهج في نظرية المشاركة أو المساهمة المباشرة للمواطن أو الساكن في صناعة القرار و إنماء المدن الذي يأتي على التخطيط العصري النخبوي من جذوره. كما يطرح على الساحة الفكرية رؤية منهجية جديدة في التخطيط العمراني. فالمدينة جسم معقد لا يمكن للعقل الواحد المتمثّل في المعماري أو المخطط أو الإداري أن يتحكم فيه مهما استعمل من وسائل آلية و طرق هندسية. و إن حدث ذلك فإنه يعني أن العملية اصطناعية، وهو ما نراه في مدننا المعاصرة التي كثيرا ما تناط بمخططين و معماريين كبار لكنها كثيرا ما تكون غير طبيعية و تشكو من عدم نضج لأنها ببساطة صدرت من عقل واحد غير قادر على استيعاب تعقد الحياة المدنية في بعدها الزمني الذي يتجاوز حدود المخطَط و عقل المخطِط. إن ذلك يشبه علاقة الصحة العامة بوجود الطبيب أو الأطباء في المدينة الواحدة. فمداواة المرضى قد يساعد في تحسين الوضع الصحي للمجتمع، لكن مراعاة المجتمع و الأفراد لقواعد الصحة العامة و ثقافتهم الصحية ستكون بلا شك أهم عامل في الاحتياطات من الأمراض و الضامن الأكبر للصحة العامة بدل زيادة عدد الأطباء في المدينة. و يكون بذلك دور هؤلاء هو القيام على سياسة التوعية و مراعاة الحالات الاستثنائية و المرضى.[/font]​ [font=&quot]إن إعادة النظر في الدور الحالي للدولة في إنشاء و إدارة المدن و من ثم وظيفة المخططين والمهندسين لا يعني إحالتهم على التقاعد أو العطالة. إنه ببساطة إعادة تعريف لذلك الدور و تحويله من الدور التسلطي ال[/font][font=&quot]ا[/font][font=&quot]ستعلائي الذي لا يصمّم و لا يخطّط للناس إلا ما يعتقد صحيحا، و لا يعتبر إبداعا إلا ما يراه هو، إلى دور تمكيني و تفاهمي و هو الموضوع الذي كتب فيه الكثير.[/font]​ [font=&quot]لا يعني أن المدارس البديلة المذكورة و المناهج المطروحة في هذه الدراسة قد بلغت حدّ النضج و البديل النهائي للعمران العصري، كما لا يعني بالضرورة أنها استهوت أفئدة كل المخططين و المصممين لتنأى بنفسها عن كل نقد و معارضة. لكن تعاظم الاهتمام بها و دخولها معترك النقاش الأكاديمي على أعلى مستويات البحوث بل و في بعض التطبيقات الميدانية يرفع عن المهتمين بالمدينة الإسلامية تهمة التخلف و اجترار الماضي و يفسح لهم المجال للمساهمة في الحوار العالمي و يضمن لهم حق الاختلاف على الأقل.[/font]


----------



## arch.maged (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاهد عن كثب قال:


> مصطلح ما يسمى "المدينة الإسلامية"
> 
> سوف أعرج مرة أخرى على مصطلح "المدينة الإسلامية"
> 
> ...


 



بعد ان قرات المقالات الاخيرة والتي وضعها الاخ زكريا سوف اكرر سؤال الاخ مشاهد

هل هناك ما يسمى المدينة المسيحية؟ أو المدينة اليهودية؟ أو حتى المدينة البوذية؟

نرجو ان نجد اجابة من "ذوي الاختصاص"


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*عقلياتنا وطريقة حوارنا عجيبة جدا*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> المدينة الإسلامية: ردود على الزميل وليد السيد
> 
> 
> الحلقة الأولى:​
> ...


----------



## زكريا عبد الفتاح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الطريقة التي تعمل بها العقلية العربية والإسلامية فريدة جدا وعجيبة وبحاجة لأبحاث ودراسات مستقلة لفهمها
> 
> ...



الان فقط فهمت لماذا انسحب الاستاذ جمال من هذا النقاش ...يبدوا ان لديه خبرة اكثر مني في مناقشة امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص.
اشكرك استاذ فيصل على اثارة هذا الموضوع الهام الذي كان السبب في انضمامي اليكم و اعدك ان شاء الله اني لن اكتفي فقط بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع الذي قررت ان انسحب منه بل ساحاول ان اشارك في كافة مواضيع المنتدى باذن الله.
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما هو المبرر؟*



زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:


> الان فقط فهمت لماذا انسحب الاستاذ جمال من هذا النقاش ...يبدوا ان لديه خبرة اكثر مني في مناقشة امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص.
> اشكرك استاذ فيصل على اثارة هذا الموضوع الهام الذي كان السبب في انضمامي اليكم و اعدك ان شاء الله اني لن اكتفي فقط بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع الذي قررت ان انسحب منه بل ساحاول ان اشارك في كافة مواضيع المنتدى باذن الله.
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


 

السلام عليكم

لا أدري ما مبرر هذا الإنفعال وما علاقة الأستاذ جمال وخبرته في النقاش ومناقشة (امثال هؤلاء الأشخاص) في ملاحظتي السابقة التي رفعتها بضرورة رفع المقالات الأساسية قبل رفع الردود!

ما اقوله بلغة واضحة وبخاصة ان الردود تشير لوجود مقالات يرد عليها الكاتب الفاضل, أين هي المقالات الأصلية التي يرد عليها الدكتور بن حموش؟
ولماذا جلبت الردود دون المقالات. السنا بمعرض مناقشة الفكرة والفكرة الأخرى ام نحن متحيزون كل منا لطرف (وكل حزب بما لديهم فرحون)؟

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى, والحق احق ان يتبع


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*أجوبة للأخ الفاضل أحمد بن سعيد*

احمد بن سعيد


اولا: ليس هناك احد منا ليس عنده جدولا حافلا, لذلك تقديمك عن نفسك بان عندك اعباء وواجبات عندك تسردها لنا بالتفصيل لتبين اهمية تفضلك بالرد امر غير مفهوم وكانك الوحيد المشغول ونحن لا عمل لنا سوى مطالعة الانترنت.

الأخ الفاضل أحمد بن سعيد. لقد قسم الله علينا الوقت كما قسم المال. و الرد على شخص لا يعرفك و لا تعرفه يصفك بالسطحية غير ملزم. و نصيحتي لك و لجميع المشاركين الفضلاء أن لا نسرف في الكتابة و الردود و المناقشات إلا بقدر الحاجة. لقد كان رسول الله (ص) يمدح بأنه أوتي جوامع الكلم، و أن لقمان الحكيم كان يكثر الصمت. 

ثانيا: رجوعك المستمر للمقال الاول فقط للدكتور وليد, واهمال بقية الافكار وتكرار ما ورد فيه من كلمات ايضا غير مفهوم, فالدكتور وليد وضح في اكثر من مكان هنا انه لم يقصد شخص الدكتور جميل بهذه العبارات. والدكتور جميل رد بنفسه على الدكتور وليد. وهناك نقاش بين الاثنين ومحاولات الدكتور فيصل المستمرة للوقوف على الحياد وتقريب وجهات النظر والخلاف. والسؤال الذي يمكن ان يوجهه لك البعض هو: ما هي علاقتك بالموضوع اصلا؟ وهل وجه لك الدكتور وليد اي كلمة بحيث سمحت لنفسك اخلاقا وشرعا ان تخاطبه بكلمات صريحة مثل علماني منافق يتستر بالعلمانية, ورعاعي, وكلمات نابية صريحة الشتم اجتماعيا, وانه كذوب وتشير لحجمه بالغمز واللمز, ووصفته بالفار الذي يثقب الجبل ولكن لا يقدر ان يزيحه, وسمحت لنفسك بمخالفات شرعية كثيرة منها التلصص والتجسس على عباد الله مخالفا اية قرانية صريحا (ولا تجسسوا) (وكيف اذن ليس عندك وقت وبرنامجك حافل وانت تقوم بهذا الاعمال؟).

الأخ الفاضل سعيد: النقاش الذي تراه بين اثنين لم يكن كذلك، فالنقد كان موجها لموضوع ثنائية الشريعة و العمران. و قد ذكر الدكتور وليد بعض أسماء الباحثين الذين يشتغلون في نفس الحقل و قال عن الآخرين أنهم مجرد تبع. و بصفتي قد عملت في هذا الحقل منذ 1983 فإن الموضوع يمسني مباشرة لأنني أعيش لأفكاري و اعتقادي و عقيدتي أولا. فالحياة كما تقول جريدة الحياة "عقيدة و جهاد" لما نعتقده. ثم إن الدفاع عن أخيك عندما يظلم و أستاذ مرموق عندما يوصف بكلمات مهينة لا يمكن السكوت عنها. و أعتقد يا أخي سعيد لو أن أحدا قال لك أن فكرك فيه انحطاط لبقي ذلك في ذاكرتك طول عمرك. و أنا أعرف بحكم تخصصي كلا الشخصين الدكتور وليد و الدكتور جميل و أعلم من هو أعلم منهما. 

ثالثا: إن كنت فعلا مغرما بما تسميه علم (الجرح والتعديل) والذي تحول بفضل مشاركاتك الى (علم التجريح) فهل تطبق هذا العلم على كل العلماء الذين تعرفهم وتميل لآرائهم أم تطبقه فقط على من تختلف معهم؟ ولكي يكون السؤال محددا: هل طبقته على الدكتور جميل اكبر؟ فهناك مثلا ذكر في المداخلات انه يسب الراسمالية ويمارسها في نفس الوقت؟ هل طبقت هذا العلم الشرعي عليه؟ وهل مثلا يعني لك ولعلم الجرح والتعديل شيئا ان تعلم بممارسات اكاديمية لا اخلاقية بتحيز اكاديمي محكم كما قرانا في اكثر من مكان على علاقة خاصة بطالبة اثناء مناقشة علمية, هل يعني هذا شيئا لعلم الجرح والتعديل ويلغي مصداقية الشخص الاكاديمية ام انه لا يخصك لانك تحب هذا الشخص وربما على (علاقة عمل معه ومصلحة اكاديمية او مهنية مثلا) اسئلة فقط وليست اتهامات. أم هل يستخدم شخص للشتيمة واخر للرد عالي الاخلاق وهما وجهان لعملة واحدة؟

أخي أحمد: عندما ذكرت علم الجرح و التعديل -و هو بالمناسبة ليس من صنعي- فإنما ليستفيد منه الجميع، بما فيه أنت و غيرك، و يمكن أن يطبق علي و على الدكتور جميل و على الدكتور وليد. و قد أقحمته في المناقشة، لأنني كنت أناقش بعض الأشباح الذين يستعملون الأسماء المستعارة لأغراض غير بريئة. كل ما أريده أن أعرف من يناقشني، و ألا يحدثني خلف الستار. 
من المسلم به يا أخي سعيد أن هذه العلوم تخصصات، فطبيب العين لا يمكن أن يناقش طبيب الأنف، و النجار لا يمكن أن يناقش الحداد في عمله. فكيف بالأكاديمي في تخصص يناقش أكاديميين آخرين في تخصصاتهم، و دون رصيد علمي؟ إن "أكاديميا" قد يستعمل أدوات توحي للآخرين بأنه متخصص في ذلك المجال، لكن أصحاب الحرفة هم "أعداؤه الحقيقيون" الذين سيكشفون للناس عدم التخصص أو التطفل على مجال تخصصهم. فليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا. و قد يبدو للشخص العادي النحاس ذهبا. 

رابعا: العقلاء والحكماء عندما يرون خلافا بين اثنين يسارعون لتقريب وجهات النظر كما يفعل الدكتور فيصل وغيره, لا كما تفعل انت! وفرضا انك معني بالموضوع وانت لست كذلك ولم يتهمك احد بشيء او يسبك, هل من العقل ان تقوم بالرد بكلمات اكثر اساءه, على فرض ان الكلمات الاولى كانت مسيئة! هل عندما ترى خلافا بين مسلمين اثنين تدخل فورا وتتحيز لواحد لم يستنجد بك اصلا وتسب الآخر وتتهمه في دينه وعقيدته وعلمه استنادا لاعتقادات ظنية منك؟

سبق أن أخبرتك يا أخي أحمد أني معني بالموضوع و أن حياتي المهنية مرتبطة بما يراه الدكتور وليد تخبطا و دروشة و تجنيا على الإسلام. فإن سكتت و قد أعطاني الله تعالى قدرة الكتابة كنت شيطانا أخرسا و كنت أكاديميا ديوثا، يقبل المنكر في مجاله العلمي و يسكت. 
كل ما أطلبه من الزميل وليد و منك بالتحديد الأعتذار للدكتور جميل عن الكلمات البذيئة التي لا تزال قائمة في "جريدة القدس العربي" و في هذا الموقع إلى يوم الدين. أما النقد فلكل أن ينقد و يخطئ ما يرى. فقد كان الإمام مالك يجيب في أكثر الأحوال بالآية "إن نظن إلا ظنا و ما نحن بمستيقنين". 

التهمة في العقيدة لشخص يا أخي أحمد لم تأت من فراغ. فمن كان يعتقد أن الشريعة لا تمس الحياة المدنية، و أنها عبادات و أخلاق فإني أحكم عليه أنه علماني. و هؤلاء موجودون بكثرة و يقولونها علانية. لقد جاءت في المقال الأول كلمات تعبر عن الاستهزاء بالشريعة، بل و كان العنوان يوحي بمعنى خطير من الاستهزاء و ذلك بربط المصطلحين "التخبط" و "فقه العمران". 

خامسا: بالنسبة لغرامك المستمر بمعرفة ماهية الاشخاص في منتدى يرتاده المئات يوميا وبه عشرات الالاف من الاعضاء, هل تبدو هذه فكرة ذكية؟ وعندما تريد ان تطبق علم الجرح والتعديل على منتدى افتراضي يسجل فيه معظم الناس باسماء كثيرا سترا للخصوصية احيانا, هل تبدو فكرة تتبع الناس مسألة حكيمة؟ وعلى فرض انك لا تريد التحيز لشخص ما هل ينطبق علم الجرح والتعديل على معرفة هوية المتعاطفين معك؟ وهل اسماؤهم حقيقية فعلا ام سترا للخصوصية وربما خجلا من طرح نقاش دون المستوى يلجأ احيانا بعض الأعضاء ويرتاح لأن يناقش دون معرفة اسمه الحقيقي. ومن الطريف ان شخصا باسم "المدينة الاسلامية" وضع ملاحظة يطلب معرفة الاسم الحقيقي لعضو اخر اسمه "مشاهد عن كثب"؟؟ والسؤال يخفي الكثير وراءه ولم تعد المسألة تتعلق بالافكار بل بالاشخاص؟

غرامي بمعرفة الشخص الذي أحدثه معقول جدا، و لا يعني وجود عشرات الآلاف أنهم أعداد صماء. فلكل اسمه و تخصصه و مرتبته في العلم و إنتاجه المعماري و الأدبي. فلماذا نتعامل بيننا كالأشباح يا أخي إذا أردنا للعلم أن يتقدم؟ كيف يمكنني أن أطلب مساعدة أو بحثا من مشارك باسم "البحث الأكاديمي" أو "المشاهد القريب" أو "المحقق المدقق" إذا لم أعرف ما يمكنه أن يعطيني؟ لقد كان في مجلس الإمام أبي حنيفة رجل طويل اللحية و ذي وقار، فخاف الإمام أبو حنيفة منه أن يخطئ أمامه، و كان أبو حنيفة يشكو من رجله لكنه لم يستطع أن يمدها، فلما سأل ذلك المجهول سؤالا ينم عن قلة بضاعته العلمية، ضحك الإمام أبو حنيفة و قال : آن لأبي حنيفة أن يمد رجليه. مع احترامي لخصوصيات المشاركين " و خاصة الأخوات" فإني لا أجد سببا موضوعيا لرجل يطلب العلم أو ينشره أن يخفي اسمه!!!!!!! 

وبالنسبة لقضية التحيز لهذه الفكرة أو تلك, السنا كلنا يوميا نتحيز لاصلنا وهويتنا وتاريخنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا وماضينا ولما نشرب وناكل ونعتقد بالمئات من الاختيارات التي نمارسها كل لحظة ودقيقة ويوم وشهر ودائما؟ من منا غير متحيز باية درجة كانت كبيرة او صغيرة؟ ولذلك فالموضوعية ومحاولة نفي التحيز قد الامكان تقتضي ادارة النقاش بمعالجة الافكار ذاتها وليس بالرد على الفكرة لمجرد معرفة من طرحها كما تحاول ان تفعل انت؟ ولهذا السبب ففكرة نقاشنا على هذا الملتقي هي تجسد ما يمكن ان تحمله كلمة "موضوعية" من ايجابية, لاننا لا نعرف هوية المتكلم ونستمع فقط للافكار التي يقولها. وبخلاف هذه الميزة الايجابية التي ندركها كلنا نستغرب أنك انت الوحيد المنهمك في محاولة تتبع ماهية الشخص خلف الفكرة؟؟؟ ولا يمكن باي حال ان يوجد بيننا شخص غير متحيز بما فيهم شخصك, لكن اشخاصا مثل الدكتور فيصل ومشاهد عن كثب على سبيل المثال لا الحصر يطرحون افكارا كثيره للنقاش يبدو انه ليس عند بعض الاخوة وقت لها انما همهم الوحيد هو عملية استخبارات وتلصص على الاي بي وغيره. رجاء ان نعود للحوار الراقي بدلا من هذا المستوى.

التحيز: نعم يا أخي أنا متحيز إلى وجود علاقة قوية بين الشريعة و العمران و لكل من يقولها، و تحيزي لا يمنعني أن أتعامل مع من ينفيها إذا كان مهذبا معي و مع إخواني. فليكن في علمك أن معظم معاملاتي الأكاديمية هي مع غير المسلمين و غير العرب، و لم أجد في هؤلاء عداوة، مثل عداوة إخواننا بني جلدتنا لعلاقة الإسلام بالعمارة!!! 
من البديهي أن الاستخبارات و التلصص لا يقوم بها من يعلن اسمه و يجيب به، و إنما من يستعمل الأسماء المستعارة، هل توافقني يا أخي أحمد؟ و خاصة إذا كان نفس الشخص الذي يحاور بعدة أسماء مستعارة، و أنا لا أزال مقتنعا بهذا المشكل الذي ينم عن غياب الشجاعة الأدبية و الصفاء الذهني.
و أطلب من الإدارة على الأقل معرفة رقم الأيابي للتأكد.

سادسا: عندما تكثر من الاشارة لنفسك وقد رفعت موضوعا منفردا خاصا بك به سيرتك الذاتية اليس في هذا تزكية للنفس وطلبا للشهرة؟ وعندما تعتقد ان عملك على موضوع المدية الاسلامية منذ العام 1983 كما كتبت , تظن انه يعطيك افضلية على غيرك اليس في هذا انتقاص بالاخرين؟ وهل تظن ان الناس لا يقرأون ومنهم من يزاول العمارة والتخطيط منذ سنوات طويلة وليس منهمكا فقط في ابحاث علمية؟ وكيف تعيب على غيرك ممارسة النقد المعماري وهم متخصصون فيه؟ هل نقد موضوع المدينة الاسلامية هو خاص بجماعة متعاطفة مع المدينة وادبياتها ام هو مفتوح لنقاش الجميع المتعاطف والمتخلف مع ادبياتها؟ وكيف تستعمل كلمة (تطاول) بحق الدكتور وليد حين تقول (تطاول على بحث افنيت فيه جزءا كبيرا من عمري) وتهدد وتتوعد بالاقتراب من كتبك, اليس في هذا استعلاء عظيم؟ واذا كان معماري ومفكر مثل الدكتور وليد وقد جمع بين العمارة والكتابة والبحث والتصميم لاكثر من عشرين سنة بالعمل مع معماريين مثل الدكتور عبد الحليم ابراهيم وراسم بدران وغيرهم وخطط وصمم مدنا كما قرانا له في مجلة البناء لا يحق له ان ينقد, فمن برأيك يحق له النقد والكتابة في عالمنا العربي الزاخر بالنقاد؟

تزكية نفس هي مشكلة كل ابن آدم، بمن فيهم من أرادوا هدم أعمال الآخرين و لا أدعي العصمة لنفسي. و عندما أذكر أني كتبت في هذا الموضوع منذ 1983 فإني أعرض سلعتي و إن وجدتَ من كتب أكثر مني -و هم بالتأكيد موجودون- فسأكون له طالبا و تابعا و صديقا. فالدنيا عالم و متعلم. 
كلمة التطاول: استعملتها عندما وجدت في مقال يُكتَب بصيغة الجمع (في إطار مراجعتنا للكتب السابقة!، و وصف الناس بالغباوة، و الانحطاط ا لفكري، و وصف الفقه بالتخبط، و الحجج بالمغالطات، و الأهم التفرغ لنقد أعمال آخرين في حين أن صاحب النقد لم يقدم إلا مقالات صحفية. 
تصميم المدن يا أخي أحمد بن سعيد! هذا شيء عجيب. أنا أعرف من معلوماتي المتواضعة أن حسن فتحي رحمه الله لم يفلح إلا في تصميم قرية واحدة، و الكوربيزي لم يصمم إلا مدينة صغيرة واحدة هي شانديغار. و لذلك فقراءتك في مجلة البناء لا تكفي للوقوف على الحقائق. و أما عندما أقول أني متخرج من " المعهد الفرنسي للتخطيط" و أني أتابع الموضوع منذ 1983، فلأقول لك و لغيرك بأني مطلع عن كثب على كل ما يكتب في مجال تخصصي و أستطيع أن أعدهم بالأسماء على المستوى العالمي.

وقد قرات ردك اليوم في موضوعك وكنت اريد التعقيب هناك ولكن ساطرح الرد هنا. فاجابتك على تساؤل الاخ النشيط والعقلاني زكريا لم تكن ابدا على مستوى السؤال بل كان اكثر من نصفها مدحا شخصيا واستعراضا للسيرة الذاتية واشارة لكتابك واسم الناشر. وبما انك تفضل الكلام في مدار الشخصية وسيرتك الذاتية فهنا سؤال لك لو سمحت: 

كان السؤال عن علاقة المدينة بالسلطة، و قد جاءت المناسبة لذكر كتاب كتبته بنفس عنوان السؤال. كما أني ذكرت المراجع التي يمكن للباحث الاعتماد عليها لتأكيد علاقة السياسة الشرعية بالعمران الإسلامي. و قد عرجت على اختلاف الرؤية بيني و بين الأخ الفاضل الدكتور جميل الذي كان له الفضل علي في شحذ فكرتي. 

قرات في سيرتك الذاتية انك التحقت بجامعة في انجلترا واكملت درجة (mphil) وبعدها التحقت بباريس واكملت (phd) فهل من سبب لذلك؟ فمن معرفتي بالدرجات العلمية فدرجة (mphil) لا تطلب لذاتها من الطالب لانها درجة وسط بين الماجستير والدكتوراة وتعطى في الغالب لمن اخفق في اجتياز عتبة الوصول للدكتوراة, أو قدم أطروحة دكتوراة لم تنجح لا سمح الله. ودليل انك لم تطلب درجة (mphil) هو انك ذهبت بعدها لباريس لاكمال الدكتوراة من جديد. فالمنطق يقول ان يعمل الطالب ماجستير لسنة واحدة أو يلتحق ببرنامج الدكتوراة ان كان عنده نفس طويل. سؤال وليس استنتاجات فلا نقوم بدور المحقق في هذا الملتقى.

معرفتك بالدرجة العلمية يا أخي أحمد غير دقيقة. فقد أرسلتنا الحكومة الجزائرية لإكمال الدراسات العليا، و اشترطت إنهاء الماجستير و العودة إلى البلد لملء الفراغ الجامعي، مما اضطرنا إلى العودة. و كان في بريطانيا آنذاك ثلاثة أنواع من الماجستير المتعلق بالعمارة و لا تزال، أذكرها بالتسلسل حسب الأهمية العلمية و لك أن تتأكد مرة أخرى: MPhil ثم MSC ثم MA art و كما قلت بنفسك فإن الأول يقترب كثيرا من درجة الدكتوراه لأنه يعتمد على مناقشة رسالة، بينما الماجستيرين الثانيين يعتمدان على امتحانات كتابية أو أعمال فصلية صغيرة. و من قام بالتسجيل في النوعين الثانيين واجه مشكلة اعتماد الشهادة في الجزائر باعتباره لا يعادل الماجستير العادي. 

ذهابي إلى فرنسا بعد أن أشتغلت بالجامعة قرابة عشر سنوات، كان بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية لسنة 1986-1988 حيث أن التسجيل في فرنسا شبه مجاني علاوة على هيمنة الفرنسية على جامعات الجزائر. و أضيف لك معلومة -لعلها من حظوظ النفس- أني سجّلت في "المعهد فرنسي للتخطيط العمراني" آنذاك الذي كان يعتبر أكبر معهد علمي في المجال، حيث كان يشرف عليه بيار ميرلان و فرانسواز شوي، و ألبير ليفي، و غيرهم. عليك البحث عن أسمائهم في "نشأة المدن الجديدة" بفرنسا، و تأسيس "المدرسة الفرنسية للمورفولويجا و التحولات العمرانية". 

وارجو العذر للاطالة واقبل تحيتي

أرجو أن تتقبل مني بدورك هذا الإهداء المتمثل في اقتطاع وقت من عمري، لأجيب عن تحقيقاتك الأخوية. فستعلم عندما يتقدم بك العمر يا أخي أحمد بن سعيد أن أغلى شيء فيك هو وقتك. و صرفه لا يكون إلا فيما تعتقده مفيدا، أو لإخوان لك صادقين في البحث عن الحقيقة. 

في الأخير أرجو من الأخ الفاضل أحمد بن سعيد أن يعرفني بنفسه لنكون أصدقاء و الا يتركني أتحاور مع الاشباح.

أخوكم مصطفى


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز الدكتور مصطفى

أعتقد أن ردك الذي بالأعلى هادئ ومتزن لكنني أود أن أعلق على بعض ما جاء فيه من أجل التوضيح وكي يكون حوارنا عقلاني بعيدا عن كل التشنجات...

أولا: يبدو أن لديك أخي العزيز لبس في مفهوم العلمانية فليس كل من ينكر وجود فقه العمران هو علماني...فنحن لا ننكر المسائل الحقوقية التي أتت بها الشريعة فهي مسائل يمكن أن تكون في كافة مجالات الحياة، فمن يعتدي على جاره ومن ينتهك حركة الطريق ومن يغتصب أرض غير أرضه هي حالات حقوقية تطبق فيها الشريعة ولا يمكن لأحد أن ينكرها، لكنها لم تكن هي التي شكلت المدينة بل مجموعة عوامل كثيرة صنعت المدينة بما فيها هذه الجوانب الحقوقية التي أكدت عليها الشريعة السمحاء. لذلك اتهام الآخرين بالعلمانية دون علم ودون فهم حقيقي لتبعات هذه التهمة فيه تسرع لا ينبغى لرجل علم من أمثالكم أن يقع فيه. كما أن المسائل العمرانية متغيرة ولم نسمع عن فقه للعمران في تراثنا إلا عبر مؤلفات محدود ولم يشتهر بين فقهاء الأمة ما تسميه أنت والدكتور أكبر ومن يدور في هذا الفلك "فقه العمران" والغريب أنك تعود لأبن خلدون الذي يعتبر الأب الشرعي لعلم العمران رغم أنه لم يذكر ابد ما تدعيه من وجود فقه للعمران. أرجو أخي العزيز أن تتنبه أن العمران مجال متغير غير ثابت بعكس الحقوق التي تمثل ثوابت فإن كنت تقصد المسائل الحقوقية في الشريعة فلن نخالفك في ذلك أما أن تلبس هذه المسائل ثوبا عمرانيا وتقدمه لنا على أنه فقه للعمران فلا وألف لا...لا نريد التسكين ولا نريد الوقوف عند عتبات القرون الوسطى فالعمارة أكبر بكثير من المسائل الحقوقية التي تريدون حبسها داخلها. 

ثانيا: تقول أن الدكتور وليد وصف فكر الدكتور جميل بالانحطاط وأنا أوفقك في الرأي أن هذا الوصف لا يليق وأنه يجب علينا أن نترفع عن مثل هذه العبارات التي تخدش العلم ولا تضيف لنا اي شيء وتهدم شخصيات علمية أفنت عمرها في طلب المعرفة سواء اتفقنا معهم أو أختلفنا...لكن الدكتور وليد بين في مقالاته التالية حيادية وعلمية وهو بهذا يؤكد على روح الناقد فيجب علينا التوقف عند أطروحاته الأخيرة لا الأولى هذا إذا ما أردنا الإنصاف أما التوقف عند مقالته الأولى فهذا يعني الإصرار على الإصطياد في الماء العكر الذي يتنافى مع البحث عن الحقيقة...كما أنني لم أجدك تنتقد الدكتور جميل في رده الغير متوازن الذي بلغ 37 صفحة يمكن فردها على 60 صفحة يتهم فيها الدكتور وليد باللاديني الذي ينكر الشريعة العمرانية التي اتى بها كتاب عمارة الأرض وهذه ليست حيادية، فالعالم الحقيقي يجب أن يكون منصفا وأنت لم تكن منصفا في جميع ردودك لذلك فأن ميزانك العلمي مشكوك فيه والنتائج التي توصلت لها في بحوثك لا يمكن الثقة بها لأنها تصدر من ذهنية غير حيادية ولا تعرف ميزان العدل، ولتعذرني أخي في هذا الحكم القاسي لكنه ميزان الحق الذي يجب أن نقف عنده جميعا...فأنت لم تنتقد الدكتور جميل على "بوبريته" و "إبستمولوجيته" وهي توجهات إلحادية لا تؤمن بالغيبيات وتنتقد محمد أركون الذي يعتقد في الابستمولوجيا التي يعتقد فيها الدكتور جميل وبنى عليها كل تحليله للفكر الإسلامي، فطالما أن أكبر وأركون ينطلقون من نفس الفكر ويشربون من نفس المنبع فلماذا "تكفرون" أركون و"تأسلمون" أكبر. العالم أخي مصطفى لا يكيل بمكيالين لذلك فأنني أشكك في كونك عالما حقيقيا لأنك لا تتصف بأخلاق العلماء. 

ثالثا: قلت أنك تعرف كل من الدكتور جميل والدكتور وليد وتعرف ايهما أعلم...وفي هذا اتهام للدكتور وليد بالجهل أو هو تحيز للدكتور أكبر كونك تعمل معه وصديق له وأحد مريديه وتلامذته، دون أن تعرف أي شيء عن الدكتور وليد سوى المقالات التي تقول أنه ينشرها في الجرائد...فأنت لم تقابله ولم تتحاور معه ولم تطلع على رسالته للدكتوراه التي تقول أنها سرية وهي ليست كذلك. الأمر هنا فيه تسرع بعض الشيء أخي مصطفى، قد يكون الدكتور وليد ليس أكثر علما من الدكتور جميل في ما تسمونه فقه العمران لكنه بكل تأكيد أكثر علما من الدكتور أكبر في مفهوم "الفضاء العمراني" وتحليلاته الاجتماعية كما أنه أكثر عمقا في مجال العمارة العربية المعاصرة التي لا تعرف لا أنت ولا الدكتور جميل عنها أي شيء...العلم الذي وصفت به الدكتور أكبر، على ما يبدو، هو العلم الشرعي، فقد كسبنا اليوم "الشيخ جميل أكبر" و "الفقيه مصطفى بن حموش" لكننا ولله الحمد لاندعي أننا "مشايخ" في الشريعة، فالشريعة لها رجالها والمتخصصين فيها، لكننا دون شك علماء في مجال العمارة والعمران، التي أشك أنكم تعرفون عنها الكثير.

رابعا: نشكرك يادكتور على تعطفك وتكرمك بالرد والمشاركة فأنت مشغول والوقت عندك من ذهب، رغم أنني اتسائل عما تصرف فيه وقتك هذه الأيام، فرغم أنك رددت على مسامعنا أنك تعمل في ما تسميه العمارة الإسلامية منذ عام 1983 إلا أنني لم أجد نتاجا مهما لعملك هذا، فأنا على إطلاع تقريبا على كل ما أنتجته من دراسات وكتب وأهمها بالنسبة لي كتابين محققين أحدهما عن الجزائر والآخر عن كتاب لأحد القضاة لم يسمع به أحد من قبل وكتبك الأخرى بما فيها ذلك الكتاب الذي يتناول المنامة (وهو الأخير) وكتاب آخر نشره دار قابس حول العمران والسلطة ليست بذات أهمية تذكر، والذي يهمنا البحوث المحكمة هنا، فهي عبارة عن تجميع لنصوص تفتقر الحيادية فهي مسقطة على نتائج محسومة مسبقا...أخي العزيز أدعوك وأنت في خريف عمرك الأكاديمي أن تراجع نفسك وأرجو أن لايكون القطار قد فاتك، وأتمنى أن تعود للحق وتسير سيرة العلماء الذين لا يحيدهم عن الحق علاقة شخصية ولا مصلحة خاصة..

خامسا: دعك من الأشخاص ومن الأشباح وتحاور مع الأفكار، فالاشباح لم يدعو لأنفسهم شيء ولم يقلوا أنهم يعلمون أكثر من غيرهم ولتعتبرهم ضمن المدرسة التي تنادي "بموت المؤلف" فالمهم هنا هو النص، اي الفكرة وبالتالي دعنا أخي العزيز ممن يتخفى خلف الستار (مثلي على سبيل المثال) وركز على ما يقوله خلف الستار فإذا كان كلامه لايعتد به فلن يضيرك ومن اتبعك....

وبعد،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، أرجو أن لا يغضبك ردي هذا إذا كنت تسعى للحق

ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم

الأخ مصطفى, شكرا للرد. كان من حقك التوضيح, ومن حقي الإختلاف مع ما تكتب وهو ما توصلت اليه بقراءة ردودك المختلفة والطريقة التي تفكر وتكتب بها, وعندي لك نصيحة أخوية صادقة ان تقف مع نفسك وقفة صفاء ومراجعة وتصلي ركعتين في جوف الليل ثم تعود لتأمل كل ما كتب في الموضوع بذهن صاف ومتجرد وتنزع التحيز الواضح في تفكيرك واسلوب كتابتك على الاشخاص وليس الافكار فقط.

ما يزعجني جدا بقراءة مجمل كتاباتك انه يسودها الشك والتشكك والغموض والعبارات التي تحتمل التأويل الظني السلبي والمزعج اكثر هو ان تحيزك يجعلك تتجاهل حقائق لطرف واضح تحاملك عليه وتتغاضى عن سلبيات طرف آخر من الواضح ان بينكما مصلحة. ومن هذا المنطلق فالنقاش سيكون غير مجد فإجاباتك غير دقيقة وتتهرب فيها من الإجابة المباشرة. مثلا في اجابتك عن سؤالي الثالث تجنبت الرد عن ممارسات الدكتور جميل المشار اليها والتي ستضع علامات استفهام كبيرة جدا على علمه وكتاباته إن كانت تصنف ضمن الانتهازية واللااخلاقيات الاكاديمية. وان كنت سترد ارجو ان ترد على هذه النقطة تحديدا وتعطي رايك المنصف فيمن يمارس مثل هذه الممارسات والا فلن يكون لردك قيمة

يؤسفني ان اصادف احدا يفكر بالطريقة التي تفكر بها وتضع نفسك بطريقة وكانك حكم بين الناس غير منصف ومتحيز. ويؤسفني اصرارك المستمر غير المبرر والوقوف على عبارات تسيء فهمها ولا ادري كيف لا يمكنك التمييز بين الفرق الواضح بين عبارتي (فقه التخبط العمراني) وبين (تخبط الفقه العمراني)؟؟؟ اليست لغة عربية واضحة؟ وانا كغيري من القراء نراها واضحة وضوح الشمس! ولسنا بحاجة لقراءة رد الدكتور وليد وتوضيحه. وفوق ذلك ارى تناقضا منهجيا في الفكر اصبحت اظن انه يندرج تحته كل من يبحث في فقه العمران من المعماريين, فهم يتيحون لانفسهم الاجتهاد في علوم شرعية ليست تخصصهم ويحجرون على رفاقهم المعماريين المتخصصين في النظريات المعمارية والنقد ان يفكروا ويبدوا رايهم فيها؟ اليس هذا تناقضا واضحا؟ ودعك من قصص طبيب الاسنان والفم من فضلك.

انا شخصيا لم اسمع بك قبل الان وهو امر غريب لباحث متخصص قضى عمرا يكتب وينشر, واصارحك ان كتاباتك واسلوب الظن لن تخدمك في هذا المجال. وانا صداقاتي اكونها من الحياة الواقعية ولم اصادق على الملتقى احدا وطريقة كتاباتك وتفكيرك لا تخدم بهذا الاتجاه وارجو لك الخير والتوفيق لكنني انصحك ايضا بالاستغفار عما بدر منك فاتهام الناس في دينهم امر خطير, قد يعود بالضرر الشرعي على صاحبه ان لم يكن المقذوف اهلا له.

وارجوك ان تتوقف عن استعمال عبارات مثل (اقتطاع جزء ثمين من وقتي) ففيها اهانة لنا جميعا, فلم يسحبك احد ويجبرك على الدخول للملتقى بل دخلت بارادتك وتطوعت بوضع موضوع خاص عنك تجيب فيه على اسئلة القراء وفيه مصلحة وشهرة لك فكفى استخفافا بعقولنا من فضلك! وارجو ان تتحلى ببعض الموضوعية فضلا وتعود لقصة موسى والخضر عليهما السلام في صحيح البخاري حين سئل موسى عن اعلم اهل الارض ولقنه الله تعالى درسا في التواضع ورد العلم لله, وانت هل تعلم شيئا عن علم الطرفين؟ العلم الشرعي وكم يحفظ كل منهما من القرآن, ولا العلم الدنيوي فكل منهما مختص وله نقائص. واحد الطرفين له ما له من الممارسات العملية والتصميم والتخطيط ما لم يتطرق له الطرف الآخر ولم نسمع انه صمم كوخا صغيرا او حيا او مدينة! وان كنت ستجحد ذلك فهذا يضع طريقة تفكيرك مرة اخرى في الميزان, فجهلك بالشيء لا يعني عدم وجوده.

كي تصادق الناس هناك درجة وحد من التوافق الفكري لا اجده اساسا للصداقة اقولها بكل صدق واخوية ولا يعني ذلك العداوة لكنني لا احبذ قراءة ما تكتب ولا تعجبني وارى بها الكثير من الاستفزاز غير الضروري والاصرار على فكرة او فكرتين تضيع وقتنا فيما لا يفيد ويبعدنا عن نقاش الافكار

انا شكري الكبير والعظيم للاخوة الذين طرحوا هذا الموضوع النقدي المهم في مراجعة هذا الكتاب والذي بالتاكيد سيجعلني والكثير من القراء نعيد قراءة الكتاب وهذا الفكر مرة اخرى بتامل وذهن مفتوح اخذا بعين النظر كل الملاحظات النقدية التي اثيرت , وهذا يؤسس لمرحلة جديدة في الفكر المعماري العربي بمعزل عن التلقين السابق الذي شاع فترة طويلة

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## arch.maged (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يااخ مصطفى نحن لا نتحاور كأسماء ,, نحن هنا فقط أفكار​ 

تجاهلت الأسئلة التى طرحتها تعليقا على مقالات المدينة الاسلامية وأتخذت أسلوب الهجوم الشخصي وهذا من بداية مشاركتك وذلك كما هو واضح كوسيلة ضعيفة لأثبات خطأ المنطق. كعادتنا نهرب من الأسئلة المطروحة عندما لا نجد أجابة منطقية لدينا ونلجأ الى سلب السائل مصداقيته كي نثبت عدم مصداقية السؤال....!!! ​ 
سؤال آخر: لماذا تنشر كل ابحاثك في جامعة واحدة فقط وهي جامعة الملك سعود...؟؟


----------



## خديجة صالح (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل هناك فقه للعمران الإسلامي؟*

*هل هناك فقه للعمران الإسلامي؟ *​ 
08 أكتوبر 2010 ​ 
*د/مصطفى بن حموش*
*أستاذ مشارك، جامعة البحرين*​ 
*عندما بدأت أضع خطة لكتاب "رياض القاسمين" لصاحبه القاضي العثماني الحنفي كامي أفندي (1649-1723) الذي أنهيت تحقيقه و نشره منذ عشرة سنين، لم أجد له من اسم مناسب إلا عنوان "فقه العمران الإسلامي". ذلك أنه كان يجمع كل أقوال الفقهاء الأحناف في مسائل المدينة من شوارع و مساجد و جوار و بناء و عقارات و مقابر و منازعات عقارية وغيرها مما كانت تعج بها مجالس القضاة.*​ 

*و رغم أني كنت و لا أزال مالكي المذهب باعتبار النشأة بدء ثم بالقناعة العلمية بعدها، إلا أن تطعيم الساحة الأكاديمية بكتب مالكية أخرى كان قد سبقنا إليه المستشرقون باجتهادهم الواسع الذي لا ينكر إلى الكتب المختصة مثل كتاب "القضاء بالمرفق" أو "كتاب الجدار" لعيسى بن موسى التطيلي الأندلسي الذي عرف بابن الإمام، ثم كتاب "الإعلان بأحكام البنيان" لابن الرامي التونسي الحفصي. و قد كان القدر يخبئ لي اكتشاف مخطوط على المذهب الحنفي ليبلوني أأنشره أم أخفيه انتصارا للمذهب المالكي. و قد كان لزاما عليّ بالإضافة إلى مواجهة الانتصار المذهبي، أن أدخل عالما فقهيا آخر هو مذهب الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة الذي تعرفت عليه خلال دراستي للدكتوراه و معالجتي لوثائق المحكمة الحنفية العثمانية بالجزائر، مدة سنة كاملة. لقد كان لزاما عليّ أن أتعرف على طبقات فقهاء السادة الحنفية ثم الوقوف على أمهات كتبهم لتحقيق الكتاب غير المسبوق الذي كان بين يدي.*​ 


*إن تعريف هذا المجال من العلم الشرعي، فقه العمران الإسلامي، الذي تحدده مساحة الآراء الفقهية المرتبطة بمسائل المدينة و شؤون الناس المدنية و التي تستقي مادته من العدد القليل من الآيات القرآنية و الأحاديث النبوية ثم بأصول الفقه من الاجتهاد في تأصيل الآراء و الاستصحاب بالحالات الواقعة و الاستحسان و البحث عن المصلحة المرسلة و العرف لا تترك مجالا للقطع بوجودها و إمكانية تحديد معالمها. و قد دخل الكتاب في طبعته الثانية و لقي اهتماما أكاديميا معتبرا، آخره حصوله على جائزة "منظمة العواصم و المدن الإسلامية" للسنوات الثلاثة الأخيرة.*​ 

*و خلال مسيرة التقعيد لهذا المجال و البحث الأكاديمي كان عليّ أن ألج مجالا آخر من العلوم الشرعية بالإضافة إلى تخصص التخطيط العمراني لأجد الارتباط الوثيقة بين الشريعة المتمثلة في مقاصد الشريعة بمفهومها الاصطلاحي والعمران. و كانت صعوبة الدخول في المجال الشرعي هو الاعتماد على إحدى أمهات كتب المقاصد ألا و هو "الموافقات في أصول الشريعة" لأبي إسحاق الشاطبي الذي يدرّس في الأزهر الشريف و عدد آخر من جامعات العالم الإسلامي كمقرّر لطلاب الشريعة. و كان علي الباحث أن يلتحق بدورات علمية عند بعض المختصين في هذا المجال لفك طلاسم هذا الكتاب الذي لا يزال يتربع على عرش هذا الفن من العلوم الإسلامية كما تتربع مقدمة ابن خلدون على علم العمران القديم.*​ 

*تزخر المكتبة العربية حاليا بعدة كتب في فقه العمران الإسلامي تكاد تغطي المذاهب الفقهية الإِسلامية المتعددة. و كان الفضل في معظمها للمستشرقين الأوائل خاصة من الفرنسيين ثم الإنجليز. و قد جاء المستشرقون الجدد و هذه المرة من إسبانيا تحت تأثير التراث الأندلسي بمن يتتبع أثر الأحكام الفقهية في العمارة و البنيان و هو آخر إنتاج رصين يصل إلينا من الغرب في الوقت الذي يندر في جامعاتنا من يهتم بهذا المجال الحيوي باستثناء بعض رسائل التحقيق و المقابلات بين المخطوطات.*​ 

*يستمد فقه العمران الإسلامي وجوده من مجال آخر أوسع يتمثل في التصور الإسلامي العام أو الفلسفة. فمصطلح الفقه في اللغة لا يقتصر على استخراج الأحكام الشرعية التفصيلية من أدلتها العامة أو النصوص المرجعية، و بالتالي لا يقتصر على تلك الأبواب التقليدية التي ترتبط بالمواريث والأوقاف و الملكيات و النزاعات و الجوار. إن أوسع معاني الفقه هو الفهم و التمكن و التفتق الذهني على العلوم و على الكون و تأسيس نظرة شاملة للوجود و ماهية الإنسان.*​ 

*و في هذا السياق فإن تسمية "الاستعمار" بمفهومه القرآني، و ليس السياسي السلبي المتداول الذي يقصد به سرقة الأوطان والبلدان، يعني في المفهوم الإسلامي العام تحقيق مهمة الاستخلاف على الأرض من عمارة و شق طرق و زراعة و صناعة و إسكان تذليل الأرض لخدمة الإنسان و غيرها من الأنشطة الحضرية و الريفية. و هذا المجالات و المصطلحات هي عين ما يتداوله أهل التخصصات المتعلقة بالمدينة من الجغرافيين و المخططين والمعماريين و الإداريين الحضريين مما يتطلب العودة إليها من المنظور الإسلامي. فضرورة فهم العمارة و تخطيط المدن و صناعة البيئة الحضرية المبنية بمفهومها المعاصر تدفع بالمختص المسلم الواعي و حتى الأكاديمي الحيادي الذي يعتقد سعة الدين الإسلامي من حيث التصور العام للوجود البشري إلى البحث عن مدى تأثير هذا التصور الشامل على مسألة التمدن في حياة البشر. فصناعة المدن لأهل الاختصاص لا تعدو أن تكون إيجاد أوعية للتجمعات البشرية و إدارتها. و من ثم فإن الغور في العلاقة الثنائية بين الإسلام و العمران هو مهمة أي مسلم مختص في التخطيط والتصميم الذي يأبي أن يعيش التبعية الفكرية للغرب. فمراجعة بسيطة لأسس العمران المعاصر، و ماكس ويبر هنا كمثال، تكشف مدى تورط الإيديولوجية الغربية المؤسسة على العلمانية و الإلحاد و المادية و مواجهة الطبيعة و استنزافها في هذا المجال. و من هنا تنشأ فرضية بحث العمران الإسلامي التي تتبّع العلاقة بالتفصيل بين الإسلام و العمران بالتحقيق و البحث من أدنى مستواها إلى أعلاها و إرساء أسس جديدة للممارسة المهنية.*​ 

*بالنسبة للمسلم فإن الاعتقاد باكتمال الإسلام و شموليته تنفي أية إمكانية للفصل بين مجال حيوي واسع مثل الاجتماع البشري و إنشاء المدن والمستوطنات البشرية من جهة، و الشريعة من جهة أخرى. فعكس ذلك يعد ضربا من نفي كمال الدين الإسلامي الذي يؤكده القرءان بقوله تعالى "ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء"، وأن " لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت و يسلموا تسليما"، و أنه "هو الذي جعلكم خلائف في الأرض و استعمركم فيها".*​ 

*قد تكون الأحكام الفقهية و النوازل التي تمتلئ بها تلك المخطوطات المكتشفة قديمة و مرتبطة بزمانها ومكانها الذي ولدت فيهما، لكن الاستئناس بها في أول طريق التحقيق و البحث العلمي ضروري للتأكد من وجود تلك العلاقة على الأقل في الماضي بين العمران و الإسلام. أما في الحاضر، فكما تعتمد حاليا تجارب المصارف الإسلامية و البنوك المعاصرة مثلا على آراء الفقهاء القدامى في استخراج آراء جديدة لقضايا المصارف المعاصرة كذلك يتحقق ذلك في مجال التخطيط و التعمير و التقنين للمدن. و كما يلجأ فقه الطب الحديث في الزمن الذي سقطت فيه كل القيم الأخلاقية و خوف البشرية من الانزلاق في متاهات لا إنسانية من المسخ و الخلق المشوه، حيث يعود الفقهاء و علماء الدين دائما إلى الأصول و الأحكام السابقة في مسائل الاستنساخ و حكم إيجار الأرحام و غرس أعضاء الأموات في أجسام الأحياء و التبرع بالأعضاء أو التجارة فيها و بيع النطاف المنوية، يكون كذلك على المخططين و المعماريين في ظل الانفلات المعماري والعمراني العودة إلى الأصول و الأحكام و الآراء السابقة للنظر في مسائل العمران المتجددة و توجيهه لصالح الإنسان بدل أن يكون عبثيا.*​ 

*تتأتى المكابرة في نفي الاتصال بين الشريعة و العمران من جهتين. تبني أولى هذه الجهات أساس رؤاها على موقف إيديولوجي يتمثل في نفي الربط بين العمران الذي هو وجه من أوجه الحياة المدنية و الدين الذي يعتبره أصحاب هذا الفكر طقوسا تعبدية و مسألة شخصية. و بطريقة أخرى فإن هذا هو موقف العلمانية من المدنية الإسلامية. أما الموقف الثاني فيأتي من المختصين المسلمين الذين نشأوا في جامعات غربية أو على برامج تكوينية غربية، و هو حال كل الجامعات العربية الحالية. فبضاعة المهندس المعماري و المخطط في العلوم الشرعية قليلة أو معدومة حيث لا تزيد على تلك التي عند رجل الشارع، و تقتصر على الأركان الأساسية من صلاة و صيام و حج و حسن الأخلاق معتقدا أن أي شيء خارج هذا النطاق التقليدي يعتبر ضربا من العمل الحركي "الإسلاموي" يرتبط بالعمل السياسي الذي يهدف إلى العمل على التمكين للدين في الحكم، جاهلا بذلك الأبعاد الاجتماعية و الثقافية و القانونية المدنية للعمران التي طبعها الدين بقوة. *​ 

*لكن الاجتهاد في مجال الثنائية بين العمران و الإسلام لا يتأتى إلا باجتماع ثقافتي التخطيط و العمارة من جهة، و الإسلام و الشريعة من جهة أخرى. و من هنا تنشأ ضرورة تثقيف المخطط بالفقه و تثقيف عالم الشريعة بالمسائل المدنية في كل من التكوينين الجامعيين. و يكون الوضع الأمثل للمختص اجتماع العلمين في الشخص الواحد. غير أن إنشاء المجمعات الفقهية الاجتهادية التي تختص في النظر في المسائل المشتركة أصبحت الملجأ الوحيد لتجاوز القصور الثنائي بين الجهتين، و هو ما يحدث في المجالات المعاصرة المذكورة الأخرى.*​ 

*كما أن الدخول في فقه العمران دون الإلمام بأدواته سيكون ضربا من الخبط العشوائي لافتقار صاحبه إلى الأدوات الفكرية اللازمة، حيث ستكون النتيجة إذا لم يسبقه اجتهاد ثنائي و تكوين في المجالين مجرد "تخبط في فقه العمران". *

للأمانة منقول من موقع مدينة نت​


----------



## خديجة صالح (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو من الإخوة الكرام قراءة مقال الدكتور مصطفى أحمد بن حموش

النقد المعماري في غياب الرصيد العملي:
هل هو تأسيس لعلم الكلامولوجيا؟

على الرابط التالي:

http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224575.html


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مجلة جامعة الملك سعود و أشياء أخرى*

يااخ مصطفى نحن لا نتحاور كأسماء ,, نحن هنا فقط أفكاريا أخي أو أختي العزيز(ة): هل فيه مانع أن نعرف اسمك و درجتك العلمية؟ طالما أننا في موقع علمي أكاديمي و لا نناقش السياسة و لا أمور ممنوعة شرعا أو عرفا أو قانونا. 

كيف لي أن أتعامل مع أشباح يا إخواني؟؟؟؟؟​ 
تجاهلت الأسئلة التى طرحتها تعليقا على مقالات المدينة الاسلامية وأتخذت أسلوب الهجوم الشخصي وهذا من بداية مشاركتك وذلك كما هو واضح كوسيلة ضعيفة لأثبات خطأ المنطق. كعادتنا نهرب من الأسئلة المطروحة عندما لا نجد أجابة منطقية لدينا ونلجأ الى سلب السائل مصداقيته كي نثبت عدم مصداقية السؤال....!!! ​ 
يا أخي أو أختي: أنا لا أتجاهل أسئلة الآخرين ما دامت تطرح في المجال الذي أشتغل فيه بل أجد فيها مادة للبحث. فهي ببساطة لم تصلني، و ليس لدي الوقت لأقرأ كل ما يكتب في الموقع، بالإضافة إلى اشتغالي بأربعة مواقع أخرى، سواء بالاشتراك أو الإدارة.

كما يبدو أنه اختلطت علي الأمور، فأنا لست صاحب الاسم المستعار "المدينة الإسلامية". 
فأسئلتك على الرأس والعين، و أتمنى لو ترسلها الإدارة مع الركن الجديد الذي فتح باسمي للإجابة على الأسئلة. و سأكون لك شاكرا إعادة صياغتها و إرسالها لي عن طريق هذا الركن. 
و عليك أخي أو أختي أن تتأكد (ي) أني لا أخشى الأسئلة العلمية، و إن لم أجد لها الجواب فسأقول لك ببساطة لا أدري.
سؤال آخر: لماذا تنشر كل ابحاثك في جامعة واحدة فقط وهي جامعة الملك سعود...؟؟[/QUOTE

مقالاتي ليست فقط في مجلة جامعة الملك سعود، و إنما كتبت في مجلات "مركز جمعة الماجد" و " الأحمدية" بدبي، و "البناء السعودية" و العديد من المجلات العربية المتاحة. هذا لمن لا يقرأ إلا العربية. و أفيدك أن مجلة الملك سعود محكمة، و هي حاليا الأوسع انتشارا في التخصص في عالمنا العربي، و قد أصبحت مجلة مفهرسة عالميا Indexed، و هي تجمع المقالات العلمية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية. و لذلك فإني أدعو من يوقعون أنفسهم باسم "الأكاديميين" أن يقدموا بضاعتهم الأكاديمية لأصحاب التخصص و لا يكتفوا بعرضها في الصحف اليومية، التي لا يستطيع محرروها تمحيص درجة أكاديميتها.

أفيدك أخي أو أختي بأنه كذلك لدي مقالات أكثر أهمية في نظري منشورة في مجلات بأمريكا و بريطانيا و إيطاليا و فرنسا و ماليزيا و إندونيسيا و غيرها، و هي إما بالإنجليزية أو بالفرنسية، و ليس لدي الوقت لأترجمها للقارئ العربي. و ما عليك إلا أن تكتب اسمي في خانة البحث بمحرك غوغل لتجد بعضها. و أرجو من إخواننا العرب خاصة الذين يقيمون في بريطانيا و أوربا و أمريكا الذين ينتمون إلى عالم الأكاديميا أن يبذلوا قليلا من جهودهم للمساهمة في المجلات العالمية المختصة و التي تزيد على 150 في تخصص العمارة و التخطيط و التصميم الحضري و علوم البناء، و لا يكتفوا بالكتابة بالعربية و توجيه خطابهم إلى العرب فقط.

أخوكم مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أحمد بن سعيد*



احمد بن سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأخ مصطفى, .... تقف مع نفسك وقفة صفاء ومراجعة وتصلي ركعتين في جوف الليل ثم تعود لتأمل كل ما كتب في الموضوع بذهن صاف ومتجرد وتنزع التحيز الواضح في تفكيرك واسلوب كتابتك.
> 
> ...


 
و في انتظار ذلك تقبل تحياتي، مع ملاحظة يا أخي أحمد أن سلامك بهذه الطريقة يقال لليهود و النصارى (إن كنت لا تدري).


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*المشاهد عن كثب*

يا أخي: أنا لا أحسن التعامل مع الأشباح. فإن أفصحت عن شخصك و (أنا شبه متيقن من ذلك) فسأجيبك كلمة بكلمة. أما إذا بقيت متسترا فعليك البحث عن علاج للشجاعة الأدبية للاستعمال العاجل، و ستجدني إن شاء الله محاورا و لا أنقص لك قدرا. أستسمحك فلدي الكثير من الأشغال التي تنتظرني. 
مع تحياتي.


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز الدكتور مصطفى...

رغم أن ردودك السابقة قد أعجبتني فأنت تتجه للإتزان كل يوم أكثر، والحقيقة أنه يحزنني أن تجعل من نفسك درعا يرد ويدافع عن الدكتور جميل أكبر بينما صاحب الشأن "يشاهد عن كثب".....

أما أنه ليس عندك وقت لمحاورة اشباح، فالحقيقة أنه أمر غير مهم ولا نحتاج أن ترد وفي اعتقادي أنك لست قادرا على الرد خصوصا في المسائل الكبرى، ليس لأنك لا تستطيع بل لأنك توقفت عن التفكير في المسلمات التي توصلت لها أنت وأستاذك...لذلك فأنني لا أنتظر الرد ولم إطالبك به ولن أطالبك به، لأنه لن يقدم ولن يؤخر



ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## الناصر خالد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*قراءة لمصطلح العمارة الإسلامية (ناصر الرباط)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
ما وعدتكم به حول العمارة الإسلامية للدكتور ناصر الرباط ... 

في مقال له بعنوان "نحو تعريف نقدي للعمارة الإسلامية" يشير الدكتور ناصر الرباط (في كتابه ثقافة البناء وبناء الثقافة، ص ص23-32) إلى أن عبارة "العمارة الإسلامية" صارت "تفتح بها أبواب المشاريع الكبيرة ذات التمويل السخي والمسابقات المهمة ذات الجوائز القيمة. وهكذا صرنا نرى غالبية معمارينا يتسابقون إلى تصميم عمارة حداثية أو مابعد-حداثية ولكنها دوما إسلامية. وصار طلابنا بالتالي يريدون دراسة العمارة الإسلامية، فهي الطريق الواعد بالنجاح المهني والمادي، واساتذتهم يريدون دراستها وتدريسها ونقدها وتقويمها...الخ". وهو هنا يؤكد على أن فكرة "العمارة الإسلامية" تحولت إلى منتج "تجاري" "إستثماري" يفتح الطرق أمام من يعمل في مجالها النجاح كون أغلب المدن العربية شهدت ردة "تراثية" منذ منتصف السبعينيات الميلادية من القرن العشرين ومازالت وظهرت مجموعة من "المرتزقة" سواء من المعماريين أو من الباحثين والدارسين في مجال ما يسمى العمارة الإسلامية ليس من أجل شيء سوى المنفعة الذاتية وتحقيق الشهرة الشخصية. 
يفسر الدكتور الرباط العمارة الإسلامية من الناحية التاريخية تفسيرا جغرافيا وسياسيا وثقافيا حسب امتداد الدولة الاسلامية وتأثيراتها المباشرة وغير المباشرة ويحدد نطاقها التاريخي بين القرن السابع والقرن التاسع عشر عندما هيمن الغرب والحضارة الغربية على أغلب اجزاء العالم الإسلامية لكنه يقول "تعود عبارة العمارة الإسلامية للظهور كدلالة على عمارة معاصرة بعد زوال الإستعمار في أواخر عصر التحرر الوطني، أي العقود الأخيرة من القرن العشرين تحت تأثير كل من التيار العالمي لما بعد-الحداثة التي دعت للعودة إلى الإعتماد على الانتماء التاريخي للمنشأ المعماري شكلا ومضمونا، وصعود مسألة الهوية الوطنية والقومية والثقافية الإسلامية إلى سطح إهتمامات المنظرين العرب والمسلمين، ومن بعدهم الجماهير الغفيرة، في الفترة نفسها، وإندفاعهم المحموم للتماهي معها وللتعبير عنها شكلا ومعنى في أكثر من مجال وأكثر من أسلوب"

والحقيقة التي يجب أن يتعرف عليها القارئ العربي أنه لولا مدرسة ما بعد الحداثة التي ظهرت في السبعينات لما ظهر "فقه العمران" الذي نشأ في أحضان الغرب وفي مدرسة هارفارد وإم آي تي الأمريكيتين. الأمر الذي يجعلنا نشعر بأن فكرة "فقه العمران" نفسه ما هي إلا دسيسة غربية تريد أن توقف حركتنا النهضوية وتعيدنا إلى عصور الظلام التي كنا عليها في الخمسة قرون الأخيرة فالغرب لا يريد لنا أن ننهض وهو يستخدم تراثنا للإيقاع بنا ودور المستشرقين واضح في هذا المجال والذي أنا مؤمن به أن كتاب عمارة الأرض ومن يدور في فلكه يصبون جميعا في هذه الدسيسة الكبرى التي تتأمر على مستقبلنا. 


يرى الدكتور الرباط أن المجال الثاني لتعريف العمارة الإسلامية هو "تاريخاني عاطفي" بل أنه شعبي وإرضائي، وإن لبس لبوسا العلمية التاريخية، هذا المجال يعتمد على ثلاثة محاور تنظيمية في تعريف العمارة الإسلامية، أولها: 
- "المحور الشكلي الذي يختزل العمارة الإسلامية لأشكالها الأكثر رواجا كالأقواس والقباب والباحات الداخلية والأواوين والمشربيات والشادروانات، ويعطي لهذه الأشكال وظائف وخصوصية إسلامية تجد مرتكزاتها ومبرراتها في فكر إسلامي موحد الجذور والمظاهر والمآرب وفي مناخ ديني واجتماعي مشترك". 
- "المحور الثاني هو المحور الروحاني الصوفي الذي يرى في التاريخ المعماري الإسلامي إنعكاسا مباشرا لنظريات تصوفية تعود لأعمال الصوفيين الإشراقيين العظام في القرون الوسطى كأبن عربي وجلال الدين الرومي، وهو يعتمد، من دون أي إثبات تاريخي، على فرضية أن الأفكار والمبادئ والإرهاصات الصوفية قد أثرت في شكل العمارة ومضمونها وزخرفها ووسمتها بميسم مجرد متعال، ومرس بالدرجة الأولى لفكرة التوحيد ومظاهرها المختلفة في التاريخ الإسلامي". 
- "المحور الثالث هو المحور البيئي الذي يرى في الإبداعات الإسلامية، الشعبية والريفية خصوصا إرتباطا ببيئتها وردود فعل خلاقة لمعطيات هذه البيئة من حرارة زائدة وطقس جاف وندرة في الماء والخضرة، وهي في الحقيقة وإن كانت العناصر المناخية السائدة في غالب مناطق العالم الإسلامي القاحلة فإنها ليست مطلقة". 
ويبدو هنا أن الدكتور الرباط يفرق بين التعريف الأكاديمي والمعماري للعمارة الإسلامية لكنه ينتقد كلا التعريفين في نفس الوقت ويرى أن الأمر أكبر بكثير من حصر العمارة التي أنتجتها الحضارة الإسلامية في تعريف محدد أو حتى جملة تعريفات. 


المثير حقا أن الدكتور الرباط أهمل ما يسمى "فقه العمران" رغم أن جامعة "هارفارد" أحد المعاقل التي خرج منها هذا الفكر كونه يعتبر أن هذا التوجه ليس له علاقة بالعمارة فعلا لأن ما يتناوله المهتمون بهذا الفكر هو مجال حقوقي ليس له حضور معماري حقيقي لكنه أشار لهذا التوجه بقوله:
"تسارع الأحداث السياسية الذي ثور الصحوة الإسلامية ووظفها لأجل غايات سياسية وأيديولوجية دعائية في نهاية القرن العشرين فعل الشيء نفسه بالنسبة لدراسة وإستلهام العمارة الإسلامية. فقد تمخضت عن التنوير الإسلامي المعرفي ذاك، نظريات جديدة في العمارة الإسلامية.بدت ظاهراَ كأنها تقدم منهجاَ معاكساَ لنظريات الاستشراق ومتعارضاَ مع طروحتها، مع أنها، من خلال تأكيدها على خصوصية العمارة الإسلامية واختلافها -بسبب من تلك الخصوصية- عن عمارة كل الحضارات الأخرى، لم تأتِ بجديد لم يقله جهاراً كل المستشرقين الذين تصدوا أساساَ لدراسة العمارة الإسلامية من هذا المنظور. كل جديد الذي جاءت به هذه النظريات هو إصرارها السابق لكل مناقشة وتحليل وبرهان على تفوق العمارة الإسلامية وتميزها-وأحياناَ بشكل مطلق- على عمارات الحضارات الأخرى، تماماَ كما فعل منظٌرو العمارة الأوروبيون بالنسبة إلى العمارة الغربية من خلال اختراعهم لسلسلة تاريخ العمارة نفسها. ولكن ما فات هذه النظريات الإسلامية الجديدة والحادة ان تلاحظه هو ان محافظتها على منهج السلسلة التراتبية كأساس لتأطير العمارة، وإن اعطت المركز المتميز فيها لنفسها، تدمغها بالصفة التحيزية العنصرية نفسها، وبعزلها عن الخطاب المعاصر المتحرر الذي أخذ على عاتقه تحدي مفهوم الترتبية المصنوعة والمعتمدة حتى اليوم كقاعدة لأي بحث معماري تحدياَ نقدياَ والانطلاق في مغامرة منهجية ومعرفية تنظر إلى تراث كل الحضارات المعماري على انه تراث معماري إنساني مشترك".

والذي لا يمكن أن ينكره جميل أكبر ولا بن حموش ولا كل من يعمل في "فقه العمران" المزعوم أن توجهاتهم الواضحة هي إفتراض التفوق للحضارة الإسلامية وما يسمونه "المدينة الإسلامية" دون سند معرفي وبحث تحليلي علمي محايد، بل هو افتراض مسبق لا يرقى ابدا إلى أي قيمة منهجية يمكن أن تجعلنا مطمئنين لما يفترضه سدنة فقه العمران. ما نود أن نقوله أن الأوهام الكثيرة التي بنى عليها صاحب عمارة الأرض أفكاره أخذها من المستشرقين اساتذته الذين وضعوا إفتراضات تحبس الثقافة الإسلامية وتغلق عليها المنافذ وصار يرددها بصوت عالي بل أنه صار ينفذ مخططاتهم باحترافية يسانده في ذلك مجموعة من أشباه المتعلمين وانصاف الباحثين....


----------



## الناصر خالد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مقالات أخرى للدكتور مشاري النعيم*

*الأخلاق الحضرية*​ 

*د. مشاري عبدالله النعيم*​ 

*http://www.alriyadh.com/2010/08/21/article553376.html*​ 
*يذكرنا رمضان بما يمكن أن أسميه "الأخلاق المدينية" التي يحث عليها ديننا الحنيف ويشكل من خلالها سلوكا اجتماعيا عمرانيا يمكن اعتباره أحد الأسس التي يجب أن يرتكز عليها مفهومنا المعاصر للتطوير الحضري، فموضوع الأخلاق يمثل ركنا أساسيا في النظام الاجتماعي، والمدينة هي أحد أهم مظاهر "الجماعة" التي يحث عليها الاسلام، فهو دين "حضري" يحث على الاجتماع وعلى التقارب فلا تتم صلاة الجمعة إلا بوجود مجتمع مستقر حتى أن تعريف "المدينة" و"البلدة" و"المصر" مرتبط بمفهوم الجماعة الكثيرة أو القليلة، الأمر الذي يؤدي بشكل أو بآخر إلى نظام أخلاقي ينظم العلاقة بين الناس بعضهم ببعض وبين الناس وبيئتهم العمرانية. *

*كنت أفكر منذ فترة طويلة في "عمارة صدر الإسلام" وتشكل الأخلاق الحضرية في تلك العمارة وكيف انعكس ذلك على مفهوم المدينة العربية/ الإسلامية في تلك الحقبة المهمة، فقد كانت "حقبة أخلاقية"، وأنا على يقين أننا نستطيع أن نتعلم منها كثيرا. فالبدايات دائما لها أهمية خاصة، وقد كان هناك وعي عميق بأنه لا أخلاق دون سلطة ولا سلطة دون إدارة ولا إدارة دون مراقبة، لذلك نجد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان يفكر في هذه الإدارة المبنية على مراقبة ولي الأمر الشخصية، فقد كان قبل وفاته، رضي الله عنه، يجول على الولايات شخصياً لمراقبة العمال وتفقد أحوال الرعية، والاطمئنان على أمور الدولة المترامية، وقد قال: "لئن عشت إن شاء الله لأسيرن في الرعية حولا، فإني أعلم أن للناس حوائج تقطع دوني، أما عمالهم فلا يدفعونها إليّ، وأما هم فلا يصلون إليّ، فأسير إلى الشام فأقيم بها شهرين، ثم أسير إلى الجزيرة فأقيم بها شهرين ثم أسير إلى الكوفة فأقيم بها شهرين، ثم أسير إلى البصرة فأقيم بها شهرين، ثم والله لنعم الحول هذا". وذكر ابن الجوزي في مناقب عمر أنه قال لواليه على البصرة (أبو موسى): "أما بعد فإن أسعد الناس من سعدت به رعيته، وإن أشقى الناس من شقيت به رعيته، إياك أن ترتع فيرتع عمالك، فيكون مثلك عند ذلك مثل البهيمة نظرت إلى خضرة من الأرض فرتعت فيها تبغي السمن وإنما حتفها في سمنها"، في تأكيد واضح على المبدأ الإداري العام في إدارة المدينة الذي يحث على ترابط الراعي مع الرعية، فمبدأ "المشاركة" أحد المبادئ الأخلاقية الأساسية في متابعة حوائج الناس في المدينة. *

*ومن المعروف أن الأخلاق كانت بحاجة إلى سلطة قوية تحميها وتفرضها على مجتمع المدينة، فالأمر هنا لا يوكل إلى النوايا ولا يستقيم مع غياب المراقبة وقبل ذلك وجود النظام القانوني الذي يحمي الأخلاق والمتابعة الشخصية لولي الأمر وهو ما نلاحظه عندما وقع الحر في الكوفة والبصرة في عهد عمر رضي الله عنه، وكانت الكوفة أشد حرا في شوال، فبعث سعد نفرا منهم إلى عمر يستأذنونه في البنيان باللبن، فقدموا عليه بخبر الحر واستئذانه أيضا، فقال: افعلوا ولا يزيدن أحدكم على ثلاثة أبيات، ولا تطاولوا في البنيان، والزموا السنة تلزمكم الدولة. فرجع القوم إلى الكوفة بذلك، وكتب عمر إلى البصرة بمثل ذلك. فهذه الحادثة تؤكد دور الحاكم في تكوين المدينة من الناحية الفراغية والتقنية والبصرية وتأثير "القيمة الأخلاقية" التي كان يحث عليها ديننا الحنيف من عدم تطاول في البنيان وعدم إسراف وهدر الأموال فيما لا طائل منه، وهي مبادئ لا تتحقق دون سلطة ودون إدارة قوية. *
*كما أن هناك آدابا عامة تنظم مجتمع المدينة حث عليها ديننا وشكلت مع الايام مبادئ أخلاقية مؤثرة في عمران المدينة، فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إياكم والجلوس في الطرقات.. قالوا يا رسول الله مالنا من مجالسنا بد نتحدث فيها. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فإذا أبيتم إلا المجلس فأعطوا الطريق حقه، قالوا وما حقه قال: غض البصر وكف الأذى ورد السلام والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر" (رواه مسلم). كما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذكر بعض أبواب الخير قوله: "تبسمك في وجه أخيك لك صدقة وأمرك بالمعروف ونهيك عن المنكر صدقة، وإرشادك الرجل في أرض الضلال لك صدقة، وبصرك الرجل الرديء البصر لك صدقة، وإماطتك الحجر والشوكة والعظم عن الطريق لك صدقة، وإفراغك من دلوك في دلو أخيك لك صدقة" (رواه الترمذي في السنن وحسنه، وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة). فنحن لسنا بحاجة إلى وجود صندوق قمامة في كل زاوية وركن لكننا بحاجة إلى تبني سلوك اجتماعي أخلاقي يحث عليه ديننا، فالأمر هنا يمتد إلى المساهمة في نظافة المدينة من خلال "إماطة الأذى" كما أنه يمتد إلى بناء مجتمع أخلاقي مديني عميق ينظم العلاقات البينية، فيجب أن نتبسم في وجه بعضنا ويجب أن نسمع لعابري السبيل ونرشدهم إلى وجهتهم ونستضيفهم ان لزم الأمر (فمساكن عمان والامارات الشمالية في الإمارات يوجد بها غرفة خارجية تسمى "سبلة" مخصصة لعابري السبيل)، وهي امتداد لعرف قديم قامت عليه مبادئ المدينة العربية/ الاسلامية المبكرة، فعلى سبيل المثال أقام عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه بيوتا للضيافة لعابري السبيل في عدد من المدن من بيت مال المسلمين (مال الزكاة) وهو توجه مبكر يعبر عن التوجه الأخلاقي للعمارة المبكرة في الاسلام، وقد أخذ عثمان هذا التوجه من الرسول الكريم الذي جهز مكانا مظللا في الجهة الشمالية من مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسمى "الصفة" يأوي إليه الغرباء ممن ليس لهم مأوى أو أهل، وقد قال ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه في صحيح البخاري عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال "وأهل الصفة أضياف الاسلام، لا يأوون على أهل ولا مال ولا على أحد". *

*ويمكن هنا التفكير في "أسبلة الماء" التي كانت ومازالت جزءا من الوعي الاجتماعي الأخلاقي في كثير من المدن العربية وجزءا من تركيبتها المعمارية الجمالية (خصوصا في مدينة القاهرة القديمة) على أنها أحد نواتج الأخلاق الحضرية التي تشكلت مبكرا للاعتناء بابن السبيل وللتعبير عن "الضيافة والترحيب" بكل غريب مهما كان وأينما كانت وجهته. أما الوعي بالنظام الاجتماعي الحضري فيمكن فهمه من وصية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه لأحد ولاته فقد قال: "واعلم أن الرعية طبقات لا يصلح بعضها إلا ببعض، ولا غنى لبعضها عن بعض، فمنها جنود الله، ومنها كتاب العامة والخاصة، ومنها قضاة العدل، ومنها عمال الإنصاف والرفق، ومنها أهل الجزية والخراج من أهل الذمة ومسلمة الناس، ومنها التجار وأهل الصناعات، ومنها الطبقة السفلى من ذوي الحاجة والمسكنة، وكل قد سمى الله سهمه، ووضع على حده فريضته في كتابه أو سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، عهدا منه عندنا محفوظا..." إلى أن قال: "ولا قوام لهم جميعا إلا بالتجار ذوي الصناعات فيما يجتمعون عليه من مرافقهم، ويقيمونه من أسواقهم، ويكفونه من الترفق بأيديهم ما لا يبلغه وفق غيرهم، ثم الطبقة السفلى من أهل الحاجة والمسكنة الذين يحق رفدهم ومعونتهم". ودون شك أن هذا الوعي العميق بمجتمع "المدينة" وطبقاته يذكرنا بمبدأ "المدافعة" التي لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لحل الخراب بالمجتمع الانساني، كما أن الله يقرر أن الناس طبقات وانه جل جلاله هو الذي رفع بعضهم فوق بعض درجات، لكن لا يعني هذا أن هناك طبقة أفضل من أخرى إلا بتقوى الله وبما يقدموا لأنفسهم من خير. التكامل هنا بين طبقات المدينة جزء من "الفضاء الأخلاقي" للمدينة العربية المبكرة فقد كانت تحث على التقارب والتكامل لا على الانعزل والانفصال. *

*والحقيقة أن موضوع "الأخلاق الحضرية" وتأثيره على المدينة العربية المبكرة يستحق الكثير من التفصيل، فهناك الكثير من المبادئ الأخلاقية التي شكلت مدننا في بداياتها ومازال تأثير تلك المبادئ شاهدا في بعض التكوينات العمرانية خصوصا في المجاورات السكنية، فالوصية بالجار موضوع يستحق أن نفرد له مقالا خاصا، فقد كان الجانب الأخلاقي المرتبط بالجار مؤثرا جدا في النظام العمراني وتشكلت حوله العديد من التقاليد ومن الحلول العمرانية التي تستحق الذكر والتعلم منها في هذا الشهر الفضيل.*


----------



## الناصر خالد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*بين فعل النقد ومجرد الكتابة..*



*د. مشاري عبدالله النعيم*



*http://www.alriyadh.com/2005/12/10/article114229.html*​
*غالباً ما أفكر في كثير من القضايا التي تعترضنا هذه الأيام على أنها قضايا تستحق الجهاد والمكابدة والتضحية بالكثير من أجل حلها، وقد كنت مقتنعاً بهذا السلوك في الحياة وقانعاً به لو أن بعض الأحداث تصدم المرء وتوقظه من أحلامه التي قد يكتشف متأخراً انها كانت مجرد أوهام. لن أقول أنني في حالة اكتشاف «أوهامي» هذه الأيام، فلم اصادف هذه التجربة بشكل «صادم» لكنني في حالة اكتشاف متدرج للأوهام لا أعلم أين سأقف بعدها أو عندها. ويبدو ان الوهم بدأ من فعل النقد الذي كنت اعتقد انه مؤثر ومهم (ويفترض ان يكون كذلك) لولا ان المجتمع نفسه لا يقرأ النقد فهو مكتوب بلغة غير لغته ولا يتفاعل مع ما نسميه «رؤى» وقضايا إلا في حالات نادرة ولم يعد هناك تلك «البطولات الكتابية» التي كان يوهم الكتّاب أنفسهم بها وأنهم قادرون على تغيير المجتمعات. النقد يفي عالمنا الذي نعيش فيه يظهر مفصولاً عن المجتمع لذلك لا يمكن ان يكون له تأثير إلا بقدر يسير جداً ففعل القراءة الذي يستحث الكتابة أصلاً شبه مفقود. الكتابة النقدية في هذه الحالة مجرد وهم كبير لأنها تكتب لمن يحتاجها وأقصد هنا ان من يقرأ النقد هم النقاد أنفسهم أكثر من الذين كتب لهم النقد. والحقيقة هي انني لا أدري متى تبدأ الكتابة ويتوقف النقد، ففي كثير من الأحيان يتوق الناقد ليبحث عن مجرد «الاسترخاء الكتابي»، حروف لا تنتقد ولا تثير ولا تحرك ساكناً، ولا يعني انه إما الكتابة النقدية أو لا معنى للكتابة، لكنه واقع الناقد الذي لا يعرف من الكتابة إلا النقدية. *

*كنت أرى ان فعل الكتابة يمكن ان يؤدي الغرض وأن هذا الفعل له تأثير عميق على سلوك الناس وبناء رؤية مستقبلية نقدية لديهم، ولكن بعد مرور سنوات طويلة على «فعل الكتابة» لم أشعر بهذا التأثير ولم ألمس ذلك التغيير الذي كنت أحلم به وتذكرت ما يردده بعض الكتّاب الذين اكتشفوا انه بعد مرور أربعين سنة لم يكن لكتاباتهم تأثير وهو اكتشاف متأخر بالطبع. فهل يستمر الكاتب بعد كل هذه الاحباطات أم يتوقف، لا أعلم لأنني اعتقد ان الأمر يعود للكاتب نفسه، إذ يبدو أن الأمر مرتبط بنمط للحياة وأسلوب في التفكير يدفع الكاتب للكتابة حتى لو كان ما يكتبه لا يقرأ. اشكالات الكتابة النقدية على وجه الخصوص (لأنها المعنية بالتغيير أكثر من غيرها) لا يقتصر إحباطاتها على عدم التأثير في مجتمع لم يتعود على النقد ولم يتعلم ان يخوض في القضايا الكبيرة، بل في تأثيرها السلبي على الكاتب مباشرة إذ ان ممارسة النقد تعني بشكل أو بآخر بناء عداوات جديدة فأثقل شيء على الإنسان أن ينتقد في عمله. وبالتأكيد هذه «العداوات» لها تأثيرها النفسي والحياتي على الكاتب نفسه حتى ان بعض الكتّاب أصبحوا يشعرون بأنهم منبوذون من مجتمعاتهم مع أنهم يجاهدون من أجل إصلاحها. الغريب هو أنني على المستوى الشخصي كنت اعتقد ان هذا محصوراً في مجتمعاتنا العربية كوننا لم نتعود على الشفافية ولم نتعلم في مدارسنا وجامعاتنا على إبداء الرأي فتشكلت لدينا ثقافة عميقة بقبول أي شيء وكل شيء وتشكلت لدى المسؤولين قناعات أنهم يرون ما لا نرى وأنهم أعلم بأمور دنيانا منا، على انني اكتشفت ان هذه ثقافة منتشرة حتى في المجتمعات «الأشد» ديموقراطية، وسبب هذه القناعة هي انني خلال الأيام القليلة كنت في «تجمع نقدي» في الكويت جمع كل المتهمين بفكرة النقد ودورها في المجتمع، أي مجتمع وفي أي مجال وإن كنا تناولنا «النقد المعماري» على وجه الخصوص. *

*في المطار التقيت ببعض النقاد في ذلك اللقاء فقد «انفض التجمع» وخرجنا «بلا شيء» سوى اننا اتفقنا ان النقد مهمة عسيرة ولا يقبل بها أحد وان ما يفضله الكاتب والمعماري والسياسي هو ان عمله هو «أفضل عمل على هذه الأرض» وان النقد الذي يعلم ويصحح ويبين الأخطاء ويدعو للعمل الصحيح مرفوض بشكل قاطع وفي كل الثقافات تقريباً أو على الأقل هذا ما سمعته من الحضور وهم تقريباً من القارات الخمس. وقد كان هناك تأكيد ان من يدفع الثمن دائماً هم النقاد أنفسهم لذلك فإن كثيراً منهم يختار الوقت المناسب كي يبدأ بنقده المتجرد الذي يخلو من المصالح وغالباً ما يكون هذا في وقت متأخر في الحياة أو في خريف العمر عندما «تذوب المصالح» ولا يبقى منها ما يمكن ان يجعل الناقد يقف ويتردد ويعيد حساباته. ويبدو أن فعل النقد محمل بالكثير من التهديدات التي تجعله متوارياً وغير واضح وأحياناً يكون مصاباً بالخجل وتتصارع داخله المصالح الشخصية. كما ان فعل النقد لا يخلو غالباً من مجاملات ومن «نفاق» ومن ابتسار للحقيقة وإضاءة جزء منها على حساب الأجزاء الأخرى. فأثناء هذا اللقاء الذي يضج بكل شيء إلا النقد الحقيقي صرت أتأمل كيف تشكل المصالح «المواقف» وبدلاً من أن نتحدث عن الحقائق صار كل واحد يخطب في «سرديات نقدية» لا معنى لها لأن الموضوع الأصلي (وهو مدينة الكويت وما يحدث بها في الوقت الراهن) لم يكن موضع نقاش ولم يتطرق له أحد إلا عرضاً ودون أن يقصد وربما يكون يعتذر عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود. *

*لا انتقد النقاد هنا فهذه حقائق والنقد في كثير من أشكاله هو مجرد «فعل مجاملة» لأنه مبني على مصالح شخصية التي يحاول الكاتب إخفاءها غالباً بين سطوره، لذلك لم يكن في لقائنا الذي استمر أسبوع عمل أي نقد خارج «التنظير» ولم يكن هناك لملامسة الحدث وبناء صورة نقدية مهنية يمكن ان تساعد على اتخاذ قرار. إذن ما فائدة النقد إذا كان يتحدث عن الماضي دائماً ولا يحاول تصحيح الحاضر، فحجة مراجعة الماضي التي يفترض ان تصحح المستقبل لا تغني كثيراً عن قيمة «الحاضر» في الحضور النقدي، فالتصحيح المباشر، كما أرى هو الذي يعطي النقد قيمة. في جلسة المطار اجتمعنا خمسة وكلنا توافقنا في التوقيت تقريباً أحدنا هو المعماري الأردني راسم بدران، بينما كان هناك (دينس شارب) وهو نائب رئيس الجمعية العالمية للنقاد المعماريين (سيكا)، وكذلك ياسمين شريف معمارية وتعمل مع (دينس) في مكتبه في لندن كما كان بيننا (مانيول كوادرا) أحد النقاد المعماريين الألمان. ولابد أن أذكر هنا ان الحديث الجانبي في مثل هذه اللقاءات غالباً ما يكون أكثر صراحة وأقل رسمية لذلك كانت هناك فرصة للتحدث عن الكثير من القضايا «غير الرسمية» والهموم العامة بدلاً من الإغلاق في عالم العمارة (الذي أراه جميلاً على أية حال)، لكنه عالم يخوض بنا بحاراً من «وهم النظرية» «وجدلية التعبير» اللتين لا يتفق عليهما أحد. *

*الحديث كان معمارياً لكنه تطرق إلى الشق الإنساني الأكثر حساسية، إذ يبدو ان هموماً مثل «عملية اتخاذ القرار» له مفعولها السحري على العمارة وعالمها الجميل، فقد اكتشف المعماريون بعد سنوات طويلة انهم غير مؤثرين (مثل النقاد في كل صنعة) وان من يصنع العمارة فعلاً هم متخذو القرار والمستثمرون، ويبدو لي ان هذا الاكتشاف متأخر جداً لأنه عبر التاريخ من كان يصنع العمارة هم الساسة والتجار والمعماري مجرد منفذ ولندعوه مبدعاً، ولعل هذا ما جعل كلمة «اركتكت» **Architect** تشتق من «ارك» وتعني رئيس و«تكت» من «تك» «تك» التي تعني الطرق أو النجارة أو الحدادة وبشكل عام «الحرفة»، فالمعماري هو رئيس الحرفيين ليس إلا وقيمة العمارة الجدلية ظهرت بعد أن تشكل المجتمع الإنساني إلا أن النقد المعماري ظل يخوض في «الشكلانية» التي لا معنى لها للمعماريين أنفسهم. ويبدو أن تعقد المجتمع الإنساني دفع ببعض النقاد إلى توسيع دائرة النقد فأصبح هناك ما يسمى بالنقد المجتمعي/ المعماري ولأذكر القارئ ان الناقد (أياً كان) لا يريد ان يخوض فيما يكسبه عداوة الآخرين ونقاد العمارة على وجه الخصوص لا يرغبون في عداوة أحد وبذلك ظل نقدهم حبيس «الشكل» وأحاديث الجمال. *

*والذي يظهر لي ان المعماريين ونقادهم يظهرون أكثر جرأة عندما يبتعدون عن الأوراق و«المجالس العلمية والفكرية» فهناك من أشار للعمارة القمعية وصار يؤكد أن عمارتنا الحالية تزيد من حالة القمع الإنساني وهناك من يرى ان البيئة المدينية تبعث على الاحباط وتزيد من حالات اليأس وتحث على «ثقافة الموت» ويحمل المعماريون ومتخذو القرار تصاعد هذه الثقافة. بقي ان أذكر ان النقد رغم تواريه خلف المصالح الخاصة حتى في أشد حالاته التقنية والمهنية يظل مهماً لأنه الصوت الوحيد الذي يمكن ان يصحح، فرغم قناعتي اننا كبشر تعلمنا ان نكون دبلوماسيين حتى في نقدنا، وهو ما يجعل النقد، مجرد وجهة نظر لا يمكن أن تغير الكثير، إلا انها وجهة نظر مهمة تضيف للحقيقة بعداً آخراً نحتاج له. ويمكن ان أعود هنا إلى قراءة النقد المجتمعية التي هي بحق مؤثرة، إذ ان النقد غير المؤثر لا معنى له وما وجدته في لقائنا هو أن جميع النقاد يرون ان هناك تراجعاً في تأثير «الكتابة النقدية» كونها غير مقروءة ولا تفاعل معها المجتمع انها فعل خاص بالنخبة وللنخبة لذلك تظل فعلاً مغيباً.*


----------



## الناصر خالد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

حدود النقد وبداية التشهير


د. مشاري بن عبدالله النعيم



http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/10/25/article383153.html​
هناك شعرة يصعب تبينها تفصل النقد عن التشهير واتهام الناس بالباطل، ورغم أن معظم الكتاب يحاول 
أن يتوقف عند هذه الشعرة ويبتعد عما يمكن أن يعتبره الآخر تشهيرا واتهاما إلا أنه لا بد أن تقع بعض الهفوات وبعض الاخطاء التي تجعل من الكتابة هادمة بدلا من أن تبني وتوعي الناس وتصنع الفضاء النقدي الصحي الذي يوجه ويصحح دون أن يصنع تواترات مجتمعية. أعترف شخصيا أنني من الذين ينتقدون بحدة (أحيانا) حتى أن من أعرفهم يعتقدون أنني من فئة الذين لايعجبهم شيئا أو كما يقول إخواننا المصريون (لا يعجبني العجب ولا الصيام في رجب) والحقيقة أنني لا أصوم في رجب لذلك فإن هذا القول ينطبق علي قلبا وقالبا لذلك يمكن للقارئ أن يعتبرني من الذين قد يرتكبون بعض الاخطاء النقدية التي تتخطى حدود النقد الايجابي (أحيانا). على كل حال، النقد متعة ومعرفة وبحث عن الصالح العام لكن يجب أن يرتبط بالبحث عن الحق، وقول الحق يجب أن لا يسمع فيه لومة لائم، لا أن يتحول النقد إلى مجرد بحث عن الظهور ولفت الانتباه لأن الهدف هنا سيتحول بشكل كبير من البحث عن الصالح العام إلى المصلحة الفردية المطلقة. أقول هذا وأنا أقرأ بيان الهيئة العليا لتطوير مدينة الرياض يوم الثلاثاء الفائت ( 22شوال 1439ه/ 21أكتوبر 2008م) عن الملابسات التي أثيرت حول تطوير الملك عبدالله في مدينة الرياض حيث أنه ذكر البعض أن المشروع تم ترسيته بمبلغ 698مليون ريال ورسي من الباطن على عدة مقاولين حتى وصلت قيمة العقد إلى 18مليونا ومئتي ألف ريال. 

والحقيقة أنني قرأت حول الموضوع في شهر رمضان الفائت في الشبكة العنكبوتية وتوقفت كثيرا حول هذه المغالطات ولم أفكر مطلقا أن أخوض فيها لأن الكلام كثير والحقائق ضائعة. المشروع عمراني بالدرجة الأولى ويهمني كمتخصص في مجال العمران وسيكون له تأثير كبير على مدينة الرياض لأنه أحد مشاريع التطوير الحضري الأساسية التي ستغير من الصورة "الجافة" للرياض التي كانت تعتني في السابق بالسيارات على حساب الانسان وتحولت في السنوات الأخيرة إلى مدينة تبحث عن الروابط الحضرية الانسانية ربما يكون طريق الملك عبدالله أحد أهم تلك الروابط. لم أتوقف كثيرا لأني عندما قرأت ما تداولته الشبكة العنكبوتية حول المشروع كنت أمر بالقرب من طريق الملك عبدالله أسبوعيا، فقد كنت خلال شهر رمضان أزور الرياض لأني مرتبط باجتماع أسبوعي في أحد المكاتب شمال طريق التخصصي وكان لا بد لي أن أمر بوصلة طريق الملك عبدالله من تقاطع طريق الملك فهد حتى تقاطع التخصصي وغالبا ما أفوت المنفذ الذي يصعب رؤيته في الليل، فأضطر للسير حتى طريق الأمير تركي وأتجه شمالا ثم شرقا حتى أعود للتخصصي وكنت أشاهد أعمال الحفر العملاقة في هذا الجزء من الطريق وأهز رأسي وأقول لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله لأن مبلغ الثمانية عشر مليونا التي ذكرت في الخبر على أنها ستكون تكلفة الطريق النهائية لاتكفي لمجرد أعمال الحفر في هذا الجزء من الطريق. 

والحقيقة أنني لم اهتم كثيرا وربما يكون الخطأ الذي ارتكبته هو أنني لم ابحث ابدا عن مصدر هذه المعلومات ولم أفكر أن اكتب حول الموضوع رغم أنه جزء من العمل التوعوي الاجتماعي في مجال العمران والذي أمضيت أكثر من عقدين من عمري وأنا "اجاهد" لتحقيقه ومع ذلك لم ألتفت للموضوع بجدية حتى قرأت بيان الهيئة وبحثت عن الخبر بالتفصيل وعرفت أن بداية الموضوع كانت من احدى الصحف التي نشرت تحقيقا صحفيا حول المشاجرة التي حدثت بين شركات الحفر العاملة في المشروع وهي مشاجرة طبيعية في مواقع عمل كبيرة، وكما هو معروف هناك فرع كبير في علم إدارة المشاريع يسمى بإدارة المنازعات Disputes Management والشجار في العمل سواء حول حجم أو تكلفة العمل مسألة اعتيادية في مثل هذه الظروف، على أن الصحيفة أوردت معلومات رقمية حول تكلفة الحفر يؤكد بيان الهيئة عدم صحتها ولو أن الأمر توقف عند المشاجرة وتوضيح ملابسات الخلاف بدلا من الخوض في معلومات "خبرية" تسيء للمشروع وللقائمين عليه لكان أفضل. أما ما كتب في صحيفة أخرى نقلا عن صحيفة الكترونية هو نفسه الذي قرأته على الشبكة العنكبوتية وفي مواقع عدة بل حتى أنه وصلني ضمن بريدي الألكتروني وأنا عادة ما أتحفظ على ما يأتيني ألكترونيا لأنه غير موثوق فيه وغالبا ما يحمل أهدافا شخصية لا تمت للصالح العام بصلة. لذلك أجد أنه من الصعوبة أن يركن الكاتب إلى معلومات ألكترونية دون أن يتحقق منها كما أنه كان من الأجدر إذا كان ولا بد من الكتابة حول الموضوع أن يكون هناك إشارة نقدية لانقل الخبر وكأنه حقيقة والحكم عليه حكما نهائيا. أنا هنا لا أقدم النصح لأحد بل أتحدث عن أصول النقد التي يجب أن ترتكز على حقائق دامغة وعلى معرفة وثيقة بالموضوع (إذا ما كان سيورد الكاتب ما يعتقد أنه حقائق) أما مسألة الرأي فهي مفتوحة ومن حق أي كاتب أن يبدي رأيه في طريق الملك عبدالله بعد أن يكتمل أو قبل ذلك وهل حقق أو سيحقق أهدافه الحركية والحضرية الاجتماعية والجمالية أم لا. الفرق هنا كبير بين النقد المهني وبين نقل الحقائق أو الأكاذيب ونشرها كما هي دون تمحيص. 

ما يمكن أن أسميه "الوعي النقدي" مفقود لدينا ليس فقط على مستوى عموم الناس ولا حتى على مستوى المؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة بل حتى على مستوى الكتاب والنخب الثقافية، فالفرق بين الخبر والرأي غير واضح وهو الأمر الذي يجعل النقد لدينا حساسا وغير مرغوب فيه رغم أنه من أهم وسائل الوعي المجتمعي فبناء مجتمع قادر على المشاركة هو من مهام الناقد الذي يجب أن لا يجعل من مواقفه الشخصية هي الحكم بينه وبين الآخرين. البيان الذي أصدرته الهيئة العليا لتطوير مدينة الرياض حول ما نشر حول طريق الملك عبدالله هو لتوضيح الحقائق ومن حق الكتاب أن يقيموا المشروع ويبدوا رأيهم حوله دون مغالطات واتهام الناس بالباطل، وهذا ليس دفاعا عن المشروع ولا عن الهيئة العليا ولكن دفاعا عن حرية النقد التي قد تتحجم في المستقبل نتيجة للخروج عما هو متعارف عليه أخلاقيا في مجال الكتابة النقدية.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تناقض مبين*

السلام عليكم

مؤسف جدا تدني الرد كلمة بكلمة, وقد انضممت للمنتدى للفائدة ويرى القراء ان هناك شخصية وحيدة مثيرة للخلاف هنا. وشيئا فشيئا وكلما اقرا اكثر ازداد قناعة برفضي لهذا الفكر وخاصة العقليات التي تقف وراءه. 

العجيب هو التناقض الواضح, وتحديدا في فكر وكتابات الأخ مصطفى. قرات اليوم له مقال على هذا الملتقى عن النقد المعماري في غياب الرصيد العملي. ولا ادري هل يظننا جهلاء حتى نصدق هذا الكلام وقد اضاع وقته ووقتنا؟ الست متناقضا مع نفسك؟ الا يمثل مقالك وما كتبته "نقدا" لمن ينقد؟ ثم هل تمثل نفسك أم انك جهة مرجعية في تشريع وتفصيل اسس النقد كما تريد؟ ان كنت متخصصا في "المدينة الإسلامية" لاكثر من ربع قرن وانا على اطلاع بما يدور في عالم العمارة ولم اسمع عنك قبل هذه المشاكل على هذا الملتقى, فكيف اذا تكتب في "نقد" النقد, ومن انت, بمقاييسك انت التي تضعها, حتى تضع اسس من يجوز له ان ينقد ومن لا يجوز؟ 

السلف الصالح والخلافة العمرية الراشدة وضعوا اسس النقد في المجتمع الاسلامي على اطلاقها قبل الغرب الديمقراطي وقبل الاخ حموش باكثر من الف واربعمائة عام حين قال: لا خير فيكم اذا لم تقولوها ولا خير فينا ان لم نسمعها؟ اتعي هذه العبارة ايها الاستاذ المشارك والذي يبدو لي انك مقيد باطارها وتريد من الناس التعريف بانفسهم وبدرجاتهم العلمية قبل مخاطبتك؟ وهب ان من يناقشك لا يحمل درجة عليا, ستقول لي انك ستخاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم وهو عذر اقبح من ذنب؟ 

القول المأثور نفى الخيرية عن المجتمع حين يتوقف عن النقد. كما نفى الخيرية عن المنقود ان لم يتقبل النقد. والنقد المقصود هنا شخصي, فما بالك بنقاش الأفكار؟ لا قيود ولا شروط على النقد بل وحض عليه لكل ذي لب وعقل, حتى ابسط الناس في المجتمع يجوز له ابداء رايه, فما بالك بالمتخصصين في علم العمارة والتخطيط والنظرية والنقد وانت مقيد نفسك باطر تحجر الفكر وتريد ان تفرضها على الناس من حولك. وتريد رصيدا عمليا لكل من يريد النقد ونقاش الافكار والتفكير, ستقول ان من ينقد فكر العمران لا بد ان يتخصص في فقه العمران, لكن هل سألت نفسك ما علاقة المعماريين الذين درسوا فقه العمران المزعوم بالعلم الشرعي؟ هل معهم درجات اكاديمية تجمع بين الشريعة والعمارة؟ ام ان الشريعة لا تتجاوز ممارسة يومية لهم وقراءاتهم فيها كعموم المثقفين وهم ليسوا اهلا للفقه او الاجتهاد - كما يذكر في مقدمة كتابه. المقال متناقض وكان الاساس قبل ان يتكلم عن النقد ان يخاطب اولا من يحشر نفسه من المعماريين في علم الشريعة وانه لا بد له من اختصاص بالشريعة قبل ان يكتب فيها ويلبس على الناس علومهم ودينهم.

اعتقد انك سيذكرك التاريخ العربي المعاصر وستدخله من اوسع ابوابه كاكثر الممانعين للنقد والخائفين منه. لاحظت انك تحمل مساطر تقيس بها الناس, هذا علماني, وهذا اكاديمي, وهذا شبح, وهذا لا يجوز له النقد, وهذا ليس له رصيد عملي, وهذا جاهل, وهذا منافق.. يا رجل هون عليك قليلا, ولا تكثر من استعمال كلمة شبح كيلا يطلع لك احدهم بليل ينسيك العلم القليل الذي عندك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*لف ودوران*

ممارسات الدكتور جميل المشار اليها والتي ستضع علامات استفهام كبيرة جدا على علمه وكتاباته إن كانت تصنف ضمن الانتهازية واللااخلاقيات الاكاديمية. وان كنت سترد ارجو ان ترد على هذه النقطة تحديدا وتعطي رايك المنصف فيمن يمارس مثل هذه الممارسات والا فلن يكون لردك قيمة
يعلم الله أني لا أعرف ما تقول عن الدكتور جميل شيئا. و أنا هنا لا أناقش الزملاء في سلوكهم اليومي و لكن فيما يكتبونه، و ما يتصل بمكانتهم العلمية. و أعتقد أن باب الدكتور جميل مفتوح لتناقشه فيما أخطأ من سلوك.

السلام عليكم

أخ مصطفى دعنا من اللف والدوران, انت الآن تعلم ومن خلال النقد الذي كتب هنا عن تناقضات الدكتور جميل حيث ينظّر ويسب الرأسمالية ويمارسها من خلال التطوير العقاري؟ هل تنطبق احوال علم الجرح والتعديل على من يقول شيئا ويعمل عكسه وبخاصة من يدعي انه منظر في فقه العمران ويتبنى علوم الشريعة؟ وهل ينقص هذا من مصداقيته العلمية ام انه لا علاقة لك ولعلم الجرح والتعديل بذلك من وجهة نظرك؟ فقط علم الجرح والتعديل ينطبق على من يختلف معك ومعه فكريا؟

ولا تحاول التنصل فتتصدى للرد تطوعا حينما تشاء ثم ترشدنا لطريق باب الدكتور جميل حين ترى ان النقد بحقه ينطبق عليه؟ كفى استهزاء بعقولنا فضلا وقليلا من التوازن وعدم التحيز

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد التحية والتقدير لعدد كبير من الاسماء هنا وعلى رأسهم الدكتور وليد السيد وفيصل الشريف وجميل اكبر... اود التعبير عن سعادتي بمناقشة أفكار الدكتور وليد وان سائني استخدام الكثير من المصطلحات المجحفه، وترك الافكار التي أوردها الدكتور السيد واكبر من نقدهما ونقضهما والعروج للتجريح في شخص الدكتور وليد السيد الذي أغني بحق وصدق جانب مهم جدا يتعلق بالعمارة العربية "الاسلامية"
من طرف اشخاص يتغنون برصيد لم يطلع عليه سوى محكميه، ما يثير الامتعاض فعلا استخدام اسلوب الترهيب وقذف الكاتب وليد السيد بالعلمانية واتهامه بالعداء للدين من طرف بعض الاشخاص الذين اما يعانون من مخلفات اضطهاد سابق كانوا هم ضحية تحمل فكر الدين، واما اشخاص يشعرون بالملل الشديد نتيجة الوحدة والفراغ وعدم وجود انيس او اخرين غُرر بهم بإسم الدين...
حقيقة هذا يذكرني بعصر القرون الوسطى ذلك العصر المتخلف الذي ساد اوروبا حيث يتم استخدام الدين من طرف الكنيسة والاتهام بالهرطقة والكفر لكل من يحاول اعمال عقله في مسائل الحياة وان كان سيئ الحظ وخالف خزعبلات الكنيسة يتم ترهيبه وسجنه واعدامه ايضا!!
هذا الموضوع وعند اطلاعي على مشاركات البعض هنا ايقنت تماما اننا لن نخرج من دائرة التخلف ابدا ما دمنا نعارض افكارا كأفكار الدكتور وليد ونرفض بشكل كامل مجرد التمعن فيها والتمسك "بميزاب" قضية غامت ملامحها واندثرت.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل يعي الكاتب ما يكتب؟*

منقول من مقال هل هناك فقه للعمران الاسلامي


خديجة صالح قال:


> ​*كما أن الدخول في فقه العمران دون الإلمام بأدواته سيكون ضربا من الخبط العشوائي لافتقار صاحبه إلى الأدوات الفكرية اللازمة، حيث ستكون النتيجة إذا لم يسبقه اجتهاد ثنائي و تكوين في المجالين مجرد "تخبط في فقه العمران". *​
> 
> للأمانة منقول من موقع مدينة نت​


 
السلام عليكم
صار عندي شك كبير بقراءة ما يكتب الأخ مصطفى انه يقرأ كتاباته قبل أن ينشرها لنا. فهذه العبارة هي حجة على كل من كتب في فقه العمران المزعوم وتنطبق على الدكتور جميل وحموش وجميع المحصورين بهذا الفكر. والمصيبة انه يعيد استعمال مصطلح اطلقه الدكتور وليد ولكن بفهمه الخاص وبطريقة مقلوبة. فالدكتور وليد يصف هذا الفكر بأنه "فقه" التخبط في العمران نفسه, اي ان التخبط في العمران نتيجة عدم فهم الفقه, وحموش يقول انه "تخبط" في فقه العمران يعني ان الفقه نفسه متخبط. وشتان بين المصطلحين والإساءة للفقه تعود من مصطلح الأخ حموش وليس مصطلح الدكتور وليد. 

الا يرى الاخوة القراء معي المشكلة في فكر وكتابات الأخ مصطفى؟

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلي أو لا تصلي هذا متروك لك*

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد بن سعيد http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220987-17.html#post1869522*
*السلام عليكم

الأخ مصطفى, .... تقف مع نفسك وقفة صفاء ومراجعة وتصلي ركعتين في جوف الليل ثم تعود لتأمل كل ما كتب في الموضوع بذهن صاف ومتجرد وتنزع التحيز الواضح في تفكيرك واسلوب كتابتك.

**أخي العزيز أحمد: أعدك أني سأصلي ركعتين في جوف الليل عندما أسمع( منك؟؟؟)؟ و من الدكتور وليد كلمات اعتذار لزميلي الدكتور جميل*

*السلام عليكم*
*سأحاول أن اسدل الستار على هذا المستوى الشخصي الذي حصرنا فيه الأخ مصطفى. لكنني توقف عند هذا الرد وعندي ملاحظة اود للاخ مصطفى قراءتها على سبيل النصيحة الأخوية الصادقة ولا ابغي جوابا او ردا وسالتفت لمناقشة الافكار بعدها.*

*عندما انصح اخا لا اعرفه نصيحة ايمانية واجد الرد يربط قيام الليل بامر لا شان لنا به واقرا كلمات لا استطيع تفسيرها عندها اقول لكم يا اخوتي في هذا الملتقى بكل صدق انني انفر وبشدة واضع علامات تساؤل كبيرة ليس على الفكر ولكن ايضا على المنتمين لهذا الفكر وابدا بالاعتقاد (وارجو ان اكون مخطئا) ان الربط بين الشريعة والعمارة لاكاديميين وباحثين هو مجرد تدين شكلي. فقيام الليل هو شرف المؤمن, وكنت اتوقع رد افضل جدا من هذا يعكس طبيعة ايمانية روحانية افضل.*

*اصارحكم انني افضل التعامل مع اعضاء مجهولين الاسم ولكن كتاباتهم واضحة عن التعامل مع اناس يعلنون اسماءهم ورتبهم الاكاديمية وكتاباتهم غامضة جدا ومدسوس بها الكثير من الكلمات الخفية والغمز والتنابز بالالقاب والسب والقذف خفاء وكثر من الكلمات التي لا شان لنا بها. والمؤمن هين لين تستطيع التفاهم والتعامل معه بصدق ووضوح. *

*ما اراه هنا ان بعض الاخوة عاجزين فعلا عن الدخول في منازلة فكرية جادة ويتذرعون بحجج ضعيفة, مرة يريدون معرفة من هم الاشباح, ومرة يتسترون خلف كلمة او كلمتين ويقفون عندها ويتركون جبلا من الافكار والنصوص التي تم طرحها على الملتقى. انا لا ارى المشكلة في كلمة او بضع كلمات اسيء تفسيرها في المقال الاول للدكتور وليد لكن المشكلة بنظري هي في العقليات التي تريد الوقوف عندها طويلا رغم انه فسرها بعد ذلك. هذه في رأيي محاولات يائسة لحجب الافكار ومناقشتها عن القارئ لكنها محاولة ساذجة جدا. دليل على ذلك ان الاخ "مشاهد عن كثب" صال وجال في الملتقى بافكار جيدة واحد الاخوة تجنب الدخول معه في منازلة فكرية واخترع حجة جديدة هي ان المشاهد عن كثب بكل قدراته الفكرية التي طرحها تنقصه الشجاعة الادبية لاظهار نفسه؟ والمشهد يبعث على الشفقة والرثاء, مثل الفارس الملثم الذي يجابه عصابة لصوص ويطلبون منه كشف وجهه للمنازلة وهم عاجزون عنها (ولست اقصد احدا بهذا المثل كي لا يؤخذ حرفيا ولكنه للمقارنة فقط).*

*يا اخي مصطفى صلي بالليل او لا تصلي فهذا خاص بك وبينك بين خالقك, هي نصيحة فحسب كي تتامل بصفاء وتعود بذهن صافي. وسيسرني جدا ان نعود كلنا لنناقش الافكار بعيدا عن المستوى الشخصي. وللجميع التقدير والاحترام مني*

*ساكون سعيد حقا عندما يدرك الاخوة في هذا الملتقى سبب وجودنا واننا نرجو الفائدة. ولو تخيلنا ان النقاش مع وجود علماء واكاديميين في هذه الزاوية كان باتجاه اخر كم ستكون الفائدة؟ فقط تخيلوا*

*والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## نهاد معمر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بداية ممتازة للنقاش*



الناصر خالد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> ما وعدتكم به حول العمارة الإسلامية للدكتور ناصر الرباط ...
> 
> يفسر الدكتور الرباط العمارة الإسلامية من الناحية التاريخية تفسيرا جغرافيا وسياسيا وثقافيا حسب امتداد الدولة الاسلامية وتأثيراتها المباشرة وغير المباشرة ويحدد نطاقها التاريخي بين القرن السابع والقرن التاسع عشر عندما هيمن الغرب والحضارة الغربية على أغلب اجزاء العالم الإسلامية لكنه يقول "تعود عبارة العمارة الإسلامية للظهور كدلالة على عمارة معاصرة بعد زوال الإستعمار في أواخر عصر التحرر الوطني، أي العقود الأخيرة من القرن العشرين تحت تأثير كل من التيار العالمي لما بعد-الحداثة التي دعت للعودة إلى الإعتماد على الانتماء التاريخي للمنشأ المعماري شكلا ومضمونا، وصعود مسألة الهوية الوطنية والقومية والثقافية الإسلامية إلى سطح إهتمامات المنظرين العرب والمسلمين، ومن بعدهم الجماهير الغفيرة، في الفترة نفسها، وإندفاعهم المحموم للتماهي معها وللتعبير عنها شكلا ومعنى في أكثر من مجال وأكثر من أسلوب"
> ...


 

مرحبا
كنت اقرأ مادة غزيرة في هذه الزاوية تستاهل كتيرا الوقوف والمداولة. اظن انه لما كثرت الافكار لا بد من مساك طرف الخيط لبدء النقاش. عندنا مجموعة افكار كتير هامة مثلا مقال الاستاز ناصر الرباط. باعتقادي انه محاولة فهم معنى مفهوم العمارة الاسلامية اهم بكتير من الذي يظنه الكثير من الاكاديميين وعشان هيك لا توجد محاولات جادة للتعمق في معناه لانه البعض يعتقد انه يتعلق بالتسمية , ولكن الامر اهم بكتير ويشمل التعبير عن هذه العمارة اما من ناحية فهم الماضي او التعبير عنها اليوم.

ارتباطها سواء بالفهم الغربي لها او بالفهم الشرعي او العلم الذي اؤمن بانه مستحدث وسموه فقه العمران وهو لا دليل تاريخي او شرعي له كما يقول الاخ الناصر والاستاز الرباط , كل هذا الارتباط يدلنا على انه لا بد من محاولات جديدة لاعادة دراسة المفهوم وفهمة خارج الاطار المنغلق الذي قرء به سابقا في الثمانينات. اؤيد الافكار الخاصة بانه مجموعة المعماريين اللذين انحصروا بفقه الشريعة وادخلو فقه العمران هؤلاء خلطواالامور علينا ولا بد من قراءة المفاهيم مرة ثانية بعد تنقيتها من افكارهم. وعلى كل فهؤلاء مجموعة صغيرة جدا , يعني يمكن ان يكونوا مش اكتر من ثلاث او اربع اشخاص ولا يشكلوا اغلبية . باعتقد ان لا بد من الرجوع للافكار الاصلية التي ناقشت مفهوم العمارة الاسلامية في بداية الثمانينات ودراستها مرة جديدة. وانا ارى انه اثارة الموضوع هنا هو بداية الطريق الصحيح وعندنا مادة كتير جيدة لمناقشة هامة جدا. كمان انا ارى انه فكرةالتصنيفات لا تساعد ابدا على فهم سليم , لانها تحصر الافكار بدلا ما تفتح الاذهان للفهم واقصد تصنيفات مثل تراثي واسلامي وعلماني.


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*قصة الدب المخلص الذي قتل صاحبه*

*المشارك خالد الناصر*​ 
*أسوق هنا قصة الدب المخلص الذي أراد أن يبعد الذباب عن صديقه الصياد الذي استلقى لينام قليلا عند جذع الشجرة. فمن حب الدب لصاحبه أنه غضب من الذبابة التي كانت تزعج نومه فما كان إلا أن أخذ صخرة ليضرب بها الذبابة. فطارت الذبابة و سقطت الصخرة على رأس صديقه فمات بسبب إخلاص الدب له. فأنت قتلت العمارة الإسلامية و صاحبك بحكمك بالاسترزاق لكل من يرومها. كما تجعل بالضرورة المعماريين الآخرين الذين يصممون وفق مفردات التراث المعماري مرتزقة لأنهم بالطبع يستجيبون لجهات تهوى ذلك الطراز.*​ 
*رغم حداثة تسجيلكم و جهلي بمستواكم العلمي، و انتمائكم إلى زمرة الأسماء المستعارة فإن طريقة بدايتكم المتعثرة لا تشجع كثيرا على المحاورة. فإستنادكم إلى ذكر أعمال أشخاص آخرين يبين أن بضاعتكم قليلة في هذا المجال. *

*لكن ما دفعني للرد هو تعرضكم لنقطة طالما كنت أتوقعها والمتمثلة في "مدرسة الآغان خان للعمارة الإسلامية. فالنكتة السابقة مناسبة لهذا المقام. فالارتزاق الذي تذكره مسست به دون أن تشعر الزميل د/ ناصر الرباط الذي يرأس بنفسه "برنامج الآغا خان للعمارة الإسلامية". فلولا وجود هذا البرنامج لكان في جامعة أو وظيفة أخرى. و من المعلوم أنه لا يمكن أن ينكر مصطلح "العمارة الإسلامية" و إلا فسيكون مثل الذي "يأكل الغلة و يسب الملة". فكما هو معلوم فإن مؤسسة الآغا خان بكل فروعها هي التي تحمل حاليا لواء "العمارة الإسلامية" فهناك **AKPIA **للتدريس و هناك الجائزة العالمية للعمارة الإسلامية و غيرها. **فأنت ترى أنك تجعل صاحبك في موقف حرج.*​ 
*من الضروري أن تعلم و أن تبحث قليلا (على الأقل في موقع الأم أي تي) فتجد أن هذا البرنامج قد أسسه الأمير آغا خان الزعيم أو الإمام الروحي لطائفة الإسماعيلية (الفاطمية). و قد كان يصدر مجلة معمار الممتازة بالإنجليزية التي كانت مفعمة بالأبعاد الروحية للعمارة (و لا نحكم عليها هنا بالصح أو الغلط). و على من يشرفون على هذا البرنامج و ينتمون إلى هذه المدرسة إن كنت على صلة بهم أن تطلب منهم أن يفيدونا عن سر ارتباطهم المستميت بالعمارة الإسلامية خاصة إذا كانت قد انتهت صلاحيتها أو إذا كانت تحاملا على الإسلام و ترويجا للحركات الإسلامية! *​ 
*عليك كذلك أن تعلم أن مدير مكتبتها قد زار الخليج و التقيت به في البحرين و أعلمني أنه كان يبحث عن كتبي و قد اشتراها و طلب غيرها التي لم تكن موجودة في السوق لإرسالها عن طريق البريد و هي حاليا مراجع متوفرة في مكتبة الأم أي تي، برنامج العمارة الإسلامية ( هذا إذا لم يكن هناك أعراب مثلكم أزالوها بدافع الحساسية للعمران الإسلامي!) *​ 
*أما فقه العمران و فضل مدرسة ما بعد الحداثة فيبدو أنك لم تقرأ مقالتي في جريدة القدس منذ أسبوع و أن تعرف أن المخطوط الذي حققته عن فقه العمران يعود إلى القرن السابع عشر، و ليس إلى السبعينات التي ظهرت فيها مدرسة ما بعد الحداثة. و نفس الشيء لمخطوط "الإعلان بأحكام البنيان" و كذلك "قسمة الأرضين: أو فقه العمران على المذهب الإباضي"، و غيرها من المخطوطات التي يصعب عليك و غيرك تجاهلها. كما عليك أن تعلم أن أولى هذه المخطوطات اكتشفت حوالى 1950 بعد أن كانت مخفية لسنين و قرون. و أرجو إن كنت طالبا في العمارة أن تسأل عن معنى "التراث غير المرئي" و ما مدى صلة هذه المخطوطات بالتراث غير المرئي على الأقل. *​ 
*تعريفات الدكتور ناصر الرباط فيها الكثير من الاجتهاد و الصحة و هي محل احترام واعتبار، و لا يمكن نفيها. فالجانب التاريخي والجغرافي و السياسي السابق حاضر في تعريف العمارة الإسلامية و هي بالتدقيق تقف وراء التطبيق الميداني للعمارة الإسلامية في الماضي. و هي بذلك تفتح باب الاجتهاد و البحث أكثر لك و لأمثالك. و مع ذلك فإن ما وصل إليه من تعريفات لا يعني أنها هي النهائية و المطلقة و المسلم بها. فديننا ليس تاريخ فقط و هو يتجاوز الحركات الإسلامية و التاريخ. فهو كذلك أسلوب حياة و منهج شامل لا ينكره إلا الملاحدة و العلمانيون. فنكران صلاحية الإسلام لحياتنا المعاصرة و مدى إمكانية تجديده ليكون مصدرا للبناء الحضاري مستوى أخر من المناقشة و عودة إلى أصول الحوار ابتداء من نقطة الافتراق.*​ 
*و لذلك فإن إهمال ما يسمى "فقه العمران" في بحوث زيد أو عمرو لا يزيد و لا ينقص من الحقيقة العلمية لهذا المصطلح. و نحن لم نقدم المادة العلمية من خلال مقالات صحفية و دردشة في الإنترنت و إنما من مجلات علمية محكمة بل و من جهات غير مسلمة، مما يزيد في مصداقية الطرح، فكما تقول العرب خير الأدلة ما شهدت به الأعداء. و من جادلنا بجهله و عدم اطلاعه على هذه المجلات فلا نقول له إلا ما قال الشافعي: ما جادلني جاهل إلا غلبني! *​ 
*نعم مجال فقه العمران حقوقي لكن ذلك لا يعني أنه لا يرتبط بالعمارة، فإن كنت معماريا ممارسا أو على الأقل طالبا في العمارة ستدرك مدى تأثير قوانين البلدية و الاشتراطات العمرانية في التصميم و التخطيط. و نحن لا ندعي غير ذلك. و نحن نسعى في البحث في مدى تأثير الأحكام الشرعية و مقاصد الشريعة و الأخلاق الإسلامية في التصميم المعماري و التخطيط العمراني و البيئة المبنية و شكل المدينة ككل. *​ 
*أما ارتباط العمارة الإسلامية بالصحوة و الحركة الإسلامية فهذا لا ينقص من مصداقيتها العلمية شيئا. فكما أن معماريين عرب عادوا إلى التراث مثل المرحوم حسن فتحي و عبد الواحد الوكيل و راسم بدران في عهد إعادة الاعتبار للتراث و ليؤسسوا مدارس محترمة في الفكر المعماري، فلماذا يعاب على من يعود إلى الإسلام ليستلهم فلسفته المعمارية من الدين الذي يعتقده شاملا و خالدا و صالحا لكل زمان و مكان؟ *

*إن ما تتميز به المجتمعات الإسلامية المعاصرة من عودة إلى الذات و تفعيل الإسلام في كل جوانبه أصبحت مسألة شائكة في حلق العلمانيين و القوميين والملحدين و قد زادت بالتأكيد من زخم البحث عن "العمارة الإسلامية". و ما يحدث حاليا في مجالات الاقتصاد الإسلامي و الطب النبوي و الأدب الإسلامي و الإعلام الإسلامي و النشيد و الإعجاز القرءاني كلها صور لرحلة بناء البديل الحضاري الذي يغطي كل قطاعات الحياة. وقد تكون فيه اجتهادات خاطئة لكنها بالتأكيد تصب في باب الاجتهاد. فلا يستوي الذين يعملون لدينهم والذين لا يعملون. *​ 
*كل هذا لا يعني الانفصال عن التراث البشري العالمي من حيث الأخذ والعطاء و الاستفادة من المجهودات الأخرى غير الإسلامية. فالكثير من المبادئ الإسلامية في العمارة تتلاقى مع الجهود المعاصرة، فالدين الإسلامي دين الفطرة، يتجاوب مع الحس السليم أينما كان. فمثلا قام الروفسور حسين نصر الإيراني المقيم بأمريكا و البروفسور العطاس بماليزيا بتكييف مبدأ الاستدامة والمحافظة على البيئة بمبدأ الخلافة و عدم الإسراف و احترام الطبيعة. كما كان المهندس الهندي الهندوسي شارلس كوريا يؤكد على الأبعاد الروحية الموجودة في العمارة الإسلامية القديمة، و هو ما لا يتعارض مع بعض الاجتهادات الإسلامية المعمارية. *​ 
*ردود مقتضبة: *​ 
*والذي لا يمكن أن ينكره جميل أكبر ولا بن حموش ولا كل من يعمل في "فقه العمران" المزعوم أن توجهاتهم الواضحة هي إفتراض التفوق للحضارة الإسلامية وما يسمونه "المدينة الإسلامية" دون سند معرفي وبحث تحليلي علمي محايد، بل هو افتراض مسبق لا يرقى ابدا إلى أي قيمة منهجية يمكن أن تجعلنا مطمئنين لما يفترضه سدنة فقه العمران. *​ 
*لذلك كنا دائما ندعو إلى النشر في مجلات علمية محكمة ليظهر من يزعم و من يتعرى من أي سند معرفي و بحث تحليلي علمي محايد. فمن لا يعرف المنهجية و لم يمارسها في بحث علمي محكم و رزين لا يمكن أن يطمئن إليها، و من الأحرى ألا يتحدث عنها. وسأعطيك في هذه المناسبة محركا علميا واحدا فقط معترفا به عالميا يعطي اسم كل من يتميز عمله بالبحث العلمي أو أنه على الأقل موجود في زمرة الباحثين: إنه **WWW.SCOPUS.COM لأن غيره سيعتبر من العوام أو المبتدئين. *​ 
*ما نود أن نقوله أن الأوهام الكثيرة التي بنى عليها صاحب عمارة الأرض أفكاره أخذها من المستشرقين اساتذته الذين وضعوا إفتراضات تحبس الثقافة الإسلامية وتغلق عليها المنافذ وصار يرددها بصوت عالي بل أنه صار ينفذ مخططاتهم باحترافية يسانده في ذلك مجموعة من أشباه المتعلمين وانصاف الباحثين.*​ 
*طبعا كنت دائما أطلب من المشاركين بما فيهم خالد الناصر و مصطفى بن حموش و "المشاهد عن كثب" و "البحث العلمي" و غيرهم الكشف عن شخصياتهم الكريمة و مستواهم العلمي و كذلك إنتاجهم المعرفي حتى يعرف أشباه المتعلمين و أنصاف الباحثين، ثم ندعو جهات أخرى لتحكم.*


----------



## مصطفى ولد أحمد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحوار المعماري و هواة الغرافيتي*

*تعرف أدبيات العمارة مجالا فنيا غريبا اسمه الغرافيتي. إنه ببساطة الكتابة على الجدران والحوائط الداخلية للحمامات والمراحيض و غيرها من الأماكن التي تعطي للكاتب فسحة من الحرية ليعبر عن المكبوت الذي لا يستطيع أن يجاهر به أمام الملأ. و قد أصبحت هذه الظاهرة مجالا خصبا للأبحاث السوسيولوجية و النفسية للمجتمعات، حيث كان علماء الاجتماع و النفس يستخرجون منها توجهات المجتمع و عالمها الخفي الذي تعيش فيه بعيدا عن الضوء. ففي بلداننا العربية مثلا تجد أن الكثير من التعبيرات تعكس مشكلات عميقة في المجتمع و تتصدرها مشكلة الحريات السياسية ثم الاهتمامات الجنسية ثم الهجرة إلى الخارج و مطالب أخرى. و في المدارس و الثانويات تجد الأطفال والمراهقين يكتبون في الحمامات ويعبرون عن مدى كرههم لأستاذ أو مدير، بشتى أنواع الإساءة اللفظية، و قد خانتهم قدراتهم على الجهر بذلك. *

*أستحضر هذه الظاهرة لأني أجد في بعض الكتابات على الإنترنت و التعليقات نفس المزايا التي توفرها ظاهرة الغرافيتي، فهي من جهة تعطي الحرية لكل من يريد أن يعبر عن رأيه و ما يجول في خاطره دون المساءلة، و هي تسمح كذلك بالتخفي و عدم إظهار الشخصية المعارضة لسبب خارجي قاهر، و لغياب الشجاعة الأدبية لصاحبها، أو لمعرفة صاحب الكتابة مدى ازدراء الناس لما يقول إذا ما عرفوا مستواه العلمي أو الاجتماعي. إنه ما ينطبق عليه حديث الرسول ص في وصفه للرويبضة: قيل و ما الرويبضة يا رسول الله، قال الرجل التافه يتكلم في أمور العامة.*

*طبعا من شيم "الرجولة" أن لا يقدم الإنسان المحترم على الكتابة على الحوائط و خاصة في الحمامات. إذ عليه إن كان معارضا أن يخرج للعيان فيؤسس حزبا سياسيا و أو منبرا معارضا فيستعد للمواجهة الميدانية أو عليه أن يرضى مكرها بالوضع المحيط فيموت قنطا محتسبا إنكاره بقلبه عند مولاه. *

*أجد أن بعض المداخلات مع احترامي للكثير من غيرها التي أستفيد من الأسئلة التي تطرح فيها، تشي بمستوى سوء التلمذة الذي يعقبه سوء التعلم و محاكاتها لظاهرة الكتابة على الحوائط الداخلية. فكما يقال: أحسن التلمذة يوهب لك العلم. و لذلك فإني ألزمت نفسي اضطرارا ابشروط أعتذر لكل مرتادي الموقع عنها و أرجو من المشاركين الذين يوجهون إلي الملاحظات أن يراعوها لما وجدت من استحالة متابعة تلك "الكتابات الغرافيتية". و هي في الواقع بسيطة: أن يعرفوا بأسمائهم الكريمة، و درجة علمهم و إنتاجهم العلمي عن طريق السيرة الذاتية. و أما غير ذلك فإن لي التزامات علمية وتدريسية تمنعني من الاسترسال الفردي مع كل معقب أو معقبة.*

*و يمكن للموقع أن يوفر لكل مشارك أو معقب بريدي الخاص كما فتح الزميل فيصل الشريف باب الأسئلة التي ستجمعها الإدارة، لأجيب عنها بكل ترحيب. *

*مع تحياتي.*
*أخوكم مصطفى بن حموش*


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد مصطفى ولد حموش تحية 

اسلوبك في الحديث يدعوا للامتعاض للاسف، فأنت تتهم كل من يحاورك بتدني "مستواه العلمي والاجتماعي" وكأنك بلغت من العلم مبلغه. وغيرك دونك في العلم والمكانة!! فمن اخلاق العلماء" وانا شخصيا لا أعدك منهم،ليس انتقاصا منك لكن لاني لا اعرفك الا من خلال هذا الموضوع ولم اسمع بإسمك قبلا حسب منطقك طبعا" أن لا يقللوا من قدر محاوريهم أو افكارهم ولا يهربوا الى المجلات المحكمة وسمعة الباحثين، فكم من وعاء فارغ يخرج من الاصوات أكثر مما يسقى من العطشى، وجميعنا يعلم ان النشر في كثر من الاحيان يكون على حسب اسم الباحث ومعارفه وشهرته التي تدعوا لها . لذلك كنت اتمنى ان أرى ردودا على الافكار والابتعاد على التقليل من شأن من يحاورك فهذا مكاننا من قبل ان تعرفه انت. نحن مجهولي الهوية كما تسمينا من أنشأ هذه الساحات لتبادل الافكار فإن لم تبقى بتواضع فلا داعي لوجودك هنا، ومحاورك هو فؤاد لعجال ولست مجهول الهوية ايضا


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*طبقية بغيضة...وفكر "حمامي"*

يقول الحكواتي "بابا حموش" أن صاحب اللقب المستعار في المنتدى يخاف من كشف أسمه الحقيقي لأنه يخشى " ازدراء الناس لما يقول إذا ما عرفوا مستواه العلمي أو الاجتماعي"، ولا أعلم دخل مستوى الكاتب الاجتماعي في الموضوع، وكيف يقرن "العلامة" أبن حموش العلم بالطبقية الاجتماعية المقيتة التي ينهى عنها الإسلام فيقول رسولنا الكريم أنه لا فرق بين عربي ولا عجمي إلا بالتقوى، ويقول الله أنه هو الذي خلقنا من ذكرنا وأنثى وجعلنا شعوبا وقبائل لنتعارف ونتواصل وأن أكرمنا هو أتقانا...أتق الله يا "بابا حموش"، فقد شعرت بالغثيان من حكايات الحمامات والدبة والذباب التي حكيتها لنا، فهي لا تصلح حتى للنوم...وأقول له "العلم يرفع بيتا لاعماد له............والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف"...

وبما أنك أصبحت حكواتي للحمامات فسوف نعطيك لقب "باب حموش" وأنا هنا أحذر الأخوة والأخوات القراء من إستخدام هذا الأسم فقد سجلته كعلامة تجارية لأحد مطاعم "الفول والطعمية" التي سوف أفتحها قريبا "بابا حموش للفول والطعمية" وسوف أبني جدار خاص "للجرافتي" بالقرب من المطعم، بدلا من الحمامات التي تخصص فيها "بابا حموش" حتى يكتب الزبائن مايريدون فيه، فكما أعلم فأن "الجرافتي" هي جزء من ثقافة الشعوب وغالبا ما يقوم الناس بالتعبير عما يخالجهم من أفكار سياسية وثقافية من خلال الكتابة على الجدران وقد خصصت كثير من الدول المتقدمة جدرانا خاصة (بدلا من حمامات حموش التي يبدو أنه كان يماس الكتابة فيها أيام الصبا) للكتابة والتنفيس...وبما أن بابا حموش وأصحابه تعودوا على "الجمود" و"كتم الآراء المنافسة" فلا اعتقد أن "بابا حموش" لديه القدرة على التنفيس عن آراءه في جدران مفتوحة بل في الحمامات وراء أبواب مغلقة....

يؤسفني أن يصل الإسفاف إلى هذه الدرجة لكنها طبيعة العقل المتحجر الذي لا يرى الحقيقة الماثلة أمامه ويتصور الحقيقة التي يريدها هو فيتبعها حتى لو كانت أوهاما...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أعود بعد انقطاع لظروف السفر ،، والحقيقة التي رأيتها ان النقاش قد خفت حدته بتراجع او خروج بعض الاساسيين فيه من الساحه ، وما زلنا ننتظر عودتهم بشوق لإستكمال هذا النقاش الرائع الذي بدأناه بتوتر مشوب بالحذر ، ثم خفت الحده وابدع المشاركين في مداخلاتهم واستفدنا كثيرا من العلماء اللذين سطروا لنا بعض الامثلة واظهروا لنا بعض الحقائق مهما تباينت ختلفت ، الا انها تبقى وجهات نظر نحترمها ونقدرها ونتمنى ان نرى غيرها ، وما وال الامل قائما .....

ما ساءني في المداخلتين السابقتين هو اللهجة التي بها نوقش عدم الاتفاق على وجهات النظر ، وما ساءني اكثر انها جاءت من علمين (فؤاد لعجال و مشاهد عن كثب) اعتقد انهما اقرب للتعقل منهما للإساءة للآخرين ،، الدكتور مصطفى بن حموش عالم فاضل سواء اتفقنا معه ام اختلفنا ، ولا يجب ان يقال في حقه الا الخير والشكر على ما اسداه للعمارة العربية من مجهودات ،، صحيح أنني قبل هذا الموضوع لم أكن أعرفه ، ومن حسنات هذا الموضوع ان تعرفنا على قامة فارعة مثله في مجال العمران وما يدور حوله. لكن عدم معرفتي له (او غيري) ليست مشكلته بقدر ما كان قصورا في معرفتي او في إطلاعي او على اقل تقدير في إهتمامي بمثل هذه الموضوعات التي يبحث ويكتب ويؤلف فيها.

آمل من جميع الاخوة الاخوة والاخوات العودة مرة اخرى للنقاش المتعقل والبعد عن الامور الشخصية او الاشخاص بذواتهم ونقاش الافكار التي تُكتب وتمحيصها والبعد عن تحليل نوايا المشاركين او الالفاظ التي قد تبدر منهم مهما كانوا ،، لأن المهم الفائدة ، والكلام الغير مفيد يفترض ان لا نضيع اوفاتنا في كتابته او قراءته ،،،، وللجميع تحياتي وتقدير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*مستوى هابط*

السلام عليكم
قرات ما كتب اخيرا من تعليقات واصابني صدمة كبيرة فلم اقرا على اي ملتقى مثل هذا المستوى الهابط من عضو مهما كان مستواه العلمي او الثقفي كما قرات في مداخلة الاستاذ المشارك مصطفى حموش عن الحمامات والمراحيض. ما يظهر واضحا في نبرة الاخ مصطفى حموش غير الاستخفاف بالاخرين هو التوتر لان التعليقات بدل ان تكون على نقد الكتاب اصبحت عليه وهو من وضع نفسه في هذا الموقف اساسا حين حشر نفسه حشرا ويبدو واضح السبب فلم يسمع به احد قبل اليوم وكنت اظن انني لم اسمع به وحدى لكن تعليق المشرف الاستاذ فيصل يؤكد ذلك فلم يسمع به من قبل الاستاذ فيصل ايضا. ويظهر ايضا من النرجسية الواضحة في ردوده حين يكثر من الاشارة لنفسه ولكتبه والكثير من العجب والزهو بالذات المذموم شرعا ويقابله الاستخفاف بالآخرين وكتاباتهم وطريقة مخاطبته للناس بكلمات مثل (امثالكم) والاشارة بالتحقير للغير بمستواهم (العلمي والإجتماعي). 

لا اخفيكم انني بدات اقرا ما يكتب بتفحص لانني اظن انه يدس الكثير من الكلمات بطريقة الاستخفاء وهو من يطالب غيره بالوضوح. وقد صدمتني كلمة جاءت في رده على الاخ الناصر وحرت فيها كثيرا حين اشار لغيره (بالاعراب) لما كتب ( هذا إذا لم يكن هناك أعراب مثلكم أزالوها بدافع الحساسية للعمران الإسلامي!) وقد اصابني الذهول لاستعمال مثل هذه الكلمة فطريقة وخاصة انه يكثر من ازدراء من يختلف معه بطرق كثيرة لمست عندي نوعا من الامتعاض والنفور لانه فيها نزعة عنصرية. ولا اعلم هل صدرت من عربي ام غير عربي فلا اعرف حقيقة الاخ حموش. فلو صدرت من عربي فتبدو استخفافا بمن امامه وتحقيرا للعرب خاصة انه يتكلم عن كتبه التي اخذها مدير مكتبة الام اي تي وهم غير عرب في الغرب, وفي عبارته الكثير من التحقير للعرب هناك وانهم لا يقدرون قيمة كتبه المكتوبة بلغة غير انجليزية في مكتبة انجليزية. اما ان صدرت عبارة (اعرابي) من الاخ حموش وكان (غير عربي , وارجو ان اكون مخطئا) فهذه مصيبة كبيرة اذ يضيف لخصائصه في تحقير مستوى الاخرين الاجتماعي خاصية عنصرية بغيضة, ويتوجب عليه الاعتذار لاكثر من 5 الاف عضو غالبهم عربي دخل لقراءة هذا الموضوع وان يستغفر ربه عما بدر منه من عنصرية مذمومة شرعا حين قال الرسول الكريم (دعوها فإنها منتنة). وسواء كنت عربي ام غير عربي اقول لك انني وخمسة الاف قارئ لهذا الموضوع نحن عربا وننتسب للغة القرآن العظيم فلا حاجة للمزاودة علينا ودعوها فانها منتنة.

اقول للاخ حموش وانا لا اعرفه ولم اسمع به, انني لا يهمني اكثر ان اعرف عنك وعن علمك اي شيء فما عرفته يكفي وزيادة , فانت تجمع الكثير من الصفات التي لا تنطبق على عالم بقامة (فارعة) كما وصفك الاستاذ فيصل الشريف تواضعا وادبا منه, لكن ما تكتب ينحدر لمستوى هابط جدا جدا.

الاخ حموش يستخف بنا جدا في هذا الملتقى ويظن انه (عالم رفيع) لكنه يكتب بطريقة متناقضة واضحة ولذلك يطالبنا بابراز شهاداتنا الاكاديمية ودرجاتنا العلمية قبل ان نتكلم معه , وهذا غرور ايضا, وليس كل من لم تسمح له الفرصة التي سمحت لك بالدراسة دليل ان غيرك جاهل او ناقص الاهلية للتفكير. اجد الكثير من العجب والزهو والتناقض في كتباباتك واعطيك مثلا شاهدا عليك من ردك على الناصر خالد. في ردك عليه تقول له (أما فقه العمران و فضل مدرسة ما بعد الحداثة فيبدو أنك لم تقرأ مقالتي في جريدة القدس منذ أسبوع) ونرى انك تشير لمقال صحفي كتبته اخيرا في صحيفة بالرغم من انك تكثر من سب الكتابات الصحفية وفي ملاحظة سابقة كنت تشكو ان الصحيفة ترفض نشر مقلالاتك, لكن بعد نشرك مقالا صحفيا رحت تستشهد بكلامك الذي لا ياتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه لانك نشرته في صحيفة فهتا اصبح كلاما مرموقا وشرعيا وعلميا لكنك تسب على من يكتب في الصحف فانت حلال عليك ما تكتب ويجوز لانك (عالم جليل) لك خبرة اما غيرك فجهله ولا بد لهم من التبحر ولا يصح لهم ما يصح لك. ثم بعد فقرة من نفس ردك على الاخ الناصر خالد عدت لشتم المقالات الصحفية ولا بد انك تقصد (مقالات غيرك) وليس مقالاتك انت فانت (عالم جليل وبحر العلوم) ! وهذا ما كتبته انت بعد فقرة واحدة في شتم المقالات الصحفية

(و لذلك فإن إهمال ما يسمى "فقه العمران" في بحوث زيد أو عمرو لا يزيد و لا ينقص من الحقيقة العلمية لهذا المصطلح. و نحن لم نقدم المادة العلمية من خلال مقالات صحفية و دردشة في الإنترنت و إنما من مجلات علمية محكمة بل و من جهات غير مسلمة، مما يزيد في مصداقية الطرح، فكما تقول العرب خير الأدلة ما شهدت به الأعداء. و من جادلنا بجهله و عدم اطلاعه على هذه المجلات فلا نقول له إلا ما قال الشافعي: ما جادلني جاهل إلا غلبني! )

وان كنت ترى اننا هنا للدردشة على الانترنت فهل يمكن لنا ان نطلب منك فضلا ان تتركنا (ندردش) وتعود لجامعتك وابحاثك ووقتك الثمين الذي لا تريد اضاعته مع (امثالنا) وانت تكثر من استعمال هذه الكلمة باستعلاء وازدراء لنا ولغيرك. هل يمكن لك ان تغادر هذا الملتقى وتتركنا نتخبط في جهلنا رجاء وتعفينا من ملاحظاتك التي بدا مستواها يهبط بشكل كبير؟ 

وفي حوارنا لا اكتمكم يا اخوتي انني كنت انتظر اول (مفلس) سيستشهد بقول الشافعي لانني من خبرتي البسيطة صرت احكم بالافلاس العقلي على كل من يستشهد بمقولة الشافعي في نهاية كل حوار يختلف فيه اثنين. فلو تناقشت مع سائق ولم يعجبه كلامك يرمي هذه المقولة للدلالة على انه عالم رفيع وانك جاهل, ولو ناقشت بائع الخضار واختلفت معه يلوذ بمقولة الشافعي. وهي اسلوب سخيف في التعامل مع من تختلف معه ويدل على سوء ادب وتخلف في ادارة النقاش بنضج عقلي.

ارى ان كثيرا من الصفات التي تطلقها على غيرك قد تعود عليك. النفاق الذي وصفت به غيرك يعرف اصطلاحا واشتقاقا من "النفق" والأنفاق التي يحفرها بعض القوارض في الأرض كي تهرب من اكثر من منفذ. وانا طرحت عليك سؤالا مرتين وكان محور الحديث وتهربت منه بالانتقاص ممن يختلف معك وبالكلام عن الحمامات والمراحيض واعجز عن معرفة العلاقة بين عالم (قامته فارعة) وهذا المستوى الهابط من التفكير. واسحب نصيحتي السابقة لك بركعتي قيام الليل فلا تبدو موجهة للشخص المناسب. ولكي ارمي لك بطوق نجاة من المأزق الذي حشرت به نفسك به , ولا اظنك نادما لانك سعيد بان اصبح اسمك يلمع في هذا الملتقى لكنه يبدو بالاتجاه المخالف لما تظن, فسأطرح عليك سؤالي للمرة الثالثة. والسؤال كان لانقاذك من تهمة التطفيف والكيل بالمكيالين فانت تطبق علم الجرح والتعديل على من تختلف معهم وتتهرب من الاجابة عن سؤال الجرح والتعديل لمن تدافع عنهم دفاعا متعصبا واعمى. واصبحت اظن ان المصلحة هي سيدة الحال , فلا يمكن ان ياتي مدير مكتبة الام اي تي من آخر الدنيا ليحمل كتبا لانسان مجهول الا بتوصية من شخص معرف. وهذا قد يبين لنا نوع العلاقة المصلحية مع الذي تدافع عنه. واقول لك من خبرتي البسيطة في الحياة ان الشخص الذي يكتب وينظر للاخرين باستخفاف حين يختلف معهم بالطريقة التي تكتب بها فهذا يعني انه لا يحمل الكثير من الحب والود لمن يتفق معهم ايضا, ما يحرك هؤلاء المرتزقة هو نزوات ومصالح ذاتية تجعلهم يتملق وينافق اولياء نعمته ومن يتسلق على ظهورهم. ولو كان يحمل ادنى قدر من التسامح والعقلانية مع غيره فاولى ان يكون متوازنا مع الجميع عملا بحديث النبي الكريم (احبب حبيبك هونا ما عسى ان يكون بغيضك يوما ما وابغض بغيضك هونا ما عسى ان يكون حبيبك يوما ما) وهذا مقياس انظر به للناس وكيف يتعاملون مع (من يختلفون معهم) وليس مع من يتفقون معهم. فالمصلحة تدفع المنافقين والمتزلفين لاولياء نعمتهم ان يسيل لعابهم جريا وراء متع ومصالح زائلة, لكن الإنسان يحترم وبشدة جدا من يظهر قدرا من (التحضر) في مخاطبة من يختلف معهم لان ذلك يعكس مدى تسامحه وقدرته على ضبط نفسه. ولذلك احترمت جدا الدكتور وليد والدكتور جميل في الكثير من ردودهما على بعض بالرغم من زلات من الاثنين لكن التسامح والتغاضي كان يسود ردودهما وهي خصال العلماء في التحاور. وقرانا للدكتور جميل ردا علميا راقيا ولم ينزل لمستوى الحمامات الذي رددت به على كل من يختلف معك وباستعلاء وازدراء. وان كانت عندك مشكلة وقرات يوما تعليقا من احد طلابك ضدك في احد الحمامات لا سمح الله , وانا لا الوم بعضهم ان فعل ذلك بسبب طريقة نظرتك للاخرين , فهذه مشكلتك وارجو ان تحلها بعيدا عنا في هذا الملتقى ولا تلوث ابصارنا بمثل هذه الكتابات الهابطة فهناك اخوات يقران مثل هذا الكلام وربما يقراه طلابك وهذا عيب بحقك وازرداء لنا. واعتقد ان زمن الكتابة في الحمامات قد ولى لان المعرفة اصبحت عالمية ويمكن للناس ان تعبر عن رايهم بصراحة كما نفعل في هذا الملتقى ولولا وجودك لكان نقاشنا راقيا جدا لكنك كلما تدخلت بملاحظات النرجسية والاستعلائة والمتوترة تقدم لنا مستوى جديدا من الحوار الهابط وما يكتب في الحمامات والمراحيض.

ساطرح عليك سؤالي للمرة الثالثة واحضر لك النص مرة جديدة للاجابة

أخ مصطفى انت الآن تعلم ومن خلال النقد الذي كتب هنا عن تناقضات الدكتور جميل حيث ينظّر ويسب الرأسمالية ويمارسها من خلال التطوير العقاري؟ هل تنطبق احوال علم الجرح والتعديل على من يقول شيئا ويعمل عكسه وبخاصة من يدعي انه منظر في فقه العمران ويتبنى علوم الشريعة؟ وهل ينقص هذا من مصداقيته العلمية ام انه لا علاقة لك ولعلم الجرح والتعديل بذلك من وجهة نظرك؟ فقط علم الجرح والتعديل ينطبق على من يختلف معك ومعه فكريا؟

ولا تحاول التنصل فتتصدى للرد تطوعا حينما تشاء ثم ترشدنا لطريق باب الدكتور جميل حين ترى ان النقد بحقه ينطبق عليه؟ كفى استهزاء بعقولنا فضلا وقليلا من التوازن وعدم التحيز​ 
والسلام عليكم​ 




​


----------



## arch.maged (19 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد بن سعيد قال:


> اقول للاخ حموش وانا لا اعرفه ولم اسمع به, انني لا يهمني اكثر ان اعرف عنك وعن علمك اي شيء فما عرفته يكفي وزيادة , فانت تجمع الكثير من الصفات التي لا تنطبق على عالم بقامة (فارعة) كما وصفك الاستاذ فيصل الشريف تواضعا وادبا منه, لكن ما تكتب ينحدر لمستوى هابط جدا جدا.​


 


معروف ان الناس على علمهم اربعة انواع:

رجل يعلم ويعلم انه يعلم فهو عالم فاتبعوه
ورجل يعلم ولا يعلم انه يعلم فهو غافل فنبهوه
ورجل لا يعلم ولا يعلم انه لا يعلم فهو فاسق فأجتنبوه 
ورجل لا يعلم ولكنه يعلم انه لا يعلم فهو جاهل فعلموه



الاخ"ابوحموش" 


الإنسان لا يكتسب العظمة بعلمه(هذا اذااعتقدت انك عالم) فالعلم من عند الله يعطيه لمن يشاء ولكن يكتسب الهيبة من خلقه وتصرفه , وكما* يقول الله عز وجل" إن العزة لله جميعا"....*


----------



## arch.maged (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال الى ادارة المنتدى

الاخ ابو حموش والذي لانعرفه ولم نسمع به من قبل...
مشاركاته في المنتدى 12 مشاركة فقط...

لماذا عدلت مشاركاته الى 62 مشاركة واصبح اذ فجاة عضو فعال.........................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم د.فيصل اشكر لك جهودك في ادارة هذا الحوار، كنت فيما مضى أفضل الصمت واقرأ عشرات المشاركات في هذا الموقع الرائع دون تدخل وكنت قد بدأت استمتع بهذا الموضوع وغزارة الافكار المطروحة، وأعجبتي عشرات المشاركات لكن الامر بدأ يدخل حيز الشخصة في طرحة الافكار وتوجيه الاتهامات المبطنة بشكل مستفز جدا. وكنت قد كتبت سابقا عن خشيتي من هذا المنحى الذي ستصل اليه الامور وقد لاحظت ذلك فيما سبق على موقع اخر كانت النقاشات هناك تحتدم، وتضبط في النهاية. لذلك ولكي لا ينحرف الموضوع عن مساره أرجوا من الاخوة الالتزام بتوجيهاتك التي تحرص عليها منذ بدأ الحديث وعدم القاء التهم والتعامل مع الموضوع بنظرة مسبقة. 
انا لا اعادي بن حموش ولا انكر ما قدم على الاطلاق، لكنه اهاننا جميعا بحديثه وقلل من شأن الاخوة هنا وهذا لا يجوز فإن كان بن حموش يرى في نفسه عالما فليرينا حسن خلق العالم ولا داعي للتدليس وقصص الحيوانات التي ذكرها في مشاركاته وما يعنى من ورائها! فهو كما علمت استاذ مشارك في البحرين فليحافظ وليصن اللقب الاكاديمي الاداري الذي يحمله.


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هناك خطأ ما اعتقد انه مفتعل 

كيف يكون ناتج البحث عن مشاركات بن حموش 12 مشاركة فقط 

وعدد المشاركات في العضوية فاق الــ60 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أطالب برفع عدد مشاركاتي إلى 6000 الاف مشاركة بحكم الاقدمية فأنا مسجل هنا منذ 2007 اي اقدم من بن حموش بثلاث سنوات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الصور في المرفقات


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للأخوة اللذين سألوا عن اسباب ارتفاع مشاركات عضو عن مشاركاته الفعلية ،، اود ان افيد الجميع ان هذا يعود لعدة اسباب فنيه تشمل ولا تنحصر على ما يلي:

- قد يكون هناك مشاركات محذوفه بشكل غير متكامل ، اي محذوفه عن المشاهدة لكنها مازالت موجودة على قاعدة البيانات.

- بعض الاعضاء يحتاجون الى رفع مشاركاتهم للإطلاع على بريدهم الخاص (الرسائل الخاصة) ويتم استثنائهم من قبل الادارة تقديراً لهم ...

مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## arch.maged (20 أكتوبر 2010)

من الغريب فعلا خلال أقل من شهر أن يشارك عضو 12 مشاركة علنا ويرسل أكثر من خمسين إيميلا خاصا في الخفاء وهو يدعي أنه مشغول؟؟؟ 

هذا يعني أنه مشغول فعلا ولكن خلف شاشة الكمبيوتر وعلى الإنترنت بمعدل 2 إيميل كل يوم تقريبا فقط لموقع المهندسين العرب وإدارته؟؟؟ والغريب أنه يتهم غيره بأن ما يكتبونه هو " دردشه" على الإنترنت وهو حريص جدا للإشارة لموضوعه في كل مرة نقرأ له ملاحظة متدنية المستوى واستعداده لتلقي أسئلة على الإنترنت

كل ذلك يدل على التناقض بين القول والعمل, نسأل الله أن يجيرنا من النفاق ونعوذ بالله منه


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*كما بدأه مصطفى ولد احمد عليه ان ينهيه*

السلام عليكم

طرحت على الأخ مصطفى ولد احمد سؤال ثلاث مرات ولم يجب عليه ولا اعتقد ان السؤال صعب الفهم. والسؤال هنا له للمرة الرابعة 

ساطرح عليك سؤالي للمرة الرابعة للاجابة

أخ مصطفى انت الآن تعلم ومن خلال النقد الذي كتب هنا عن تناقضات الدكتور جميل حيث ينظّر ويسب الرأسمالية ويمارسها من خلال التطوير العقاري؟ هل تنطبق احوال علم الجرح والتعديل على من يقول شيئا ويعمل عكسه وبخاصة من يدعي انه منظر في فقه العمران ويتبنى علوم الشريعة؟ وهل ينقص هذا من مصداقيته العلمية ام انه لا علاقة لك ولعلم الجرح والتعديل بذلك من وجهة نظرك؟ فقط علم الجرح والتعديل ينطبق على من يختلف معك ومعه فكريا؟

من مصلحته الاجابة عن السؤال وعدم ترك الظن يتسرب للقراء بمختلف انواع التهم من النفاق للتطفيف والكيل بمكيالين من قبل الأخ مصطفى ولد احمد والدفاع المتعصب المتحيز عن من يتفق معهم أو اولياء نعمته والتحيز ضد من يختلف معهم فكريا. 

وليس هذا فحسب بل سيضع علامات استفهام كبيرة على الممارسات المتناقضة التي يمارسها أصحاب هذا الفكر. وبعد الإجابة عندي بعض الأسئلة أيضا كي نختم ما بدأ به الأخ مصطفى ولد احمد. والسؤال مطروح له ومتروك له حرية الإجابة أو التهرب

كنت اقرا الموضوع من بدايته واظن ان الكثير من الالفاظ التي استعملت والتفرعات بعيدا عن صلب نقد الدكتور وليد للكتاب كانت مقصودة, وتم جر القراء لهذا المستوى السطحي من النقاش, ولذلك فكما بدا الاخ مصطفى هذا سيتم انهاء المناقشات المتفرعة بالاجابة عن بعض الاسئلة, أو عدم الإجابة عنها, وفي الحالتين سيحصل القارئ على نتيجة وجواب

والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد بن سعيد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*المقالات الاصلية والردود*



احمد بن سعيد قال:


> زكريا عبد الفتاح قال:
> 
> 
> > المدينة الإسلامية: ردود على الزميل وليد السيد​
> ...


----------



## مشاهد عن كثب (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*ابن خلدون ينفي فقه العمران*

على من يتشبث بأبن خلدون ويعتقد أنه يؤيد فقه العمران في مقدمته الرجوع لعبارته المهمة 

"للواقع قوانينه الذاتية التي تحركه، ويدركها الانسان بعقله، وينفذها بجهده، وهي قوانين العمران الاجتماعي...ولا علاقة لها بأحكام الشريعة"

أرجو فقط أن نعي أن خلط مايدرك بالعقل ويتغير حسب سياقات الزمان والمكان مع ما هو ثابت و"اولي" و"جوهري" يمثل خطأ فادحا سوف يجعلنا ندور في حلقة مفرغة نحن في غنى عنها....

أتمنى للجميع عيدا سعيدا...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
مشاهد عن كثب ، ها أنت تعيدنا الى الموضوع بسؤال حاذق ، ولو أن لي عتب عليك وعلى أحمد بن سعيد والمعماري ماجد على تركيزكم خلال المشاركات القليلة الماضية على شخصنة الموضوع وكأنه سجال بين علمين ،، وليد السيد ومصطفى بن حموش ،، ومع يقيني ان الموضوع ليس كذلك ، ولكنها المدافعة عن الافكار التي توقع بعض الاحيان في التغلغل في بعض الجوانب الشخصية ،، الا ان تكرارها يؤدي بالمتلقي الى الملل وربما لعدم الارتياح في المشاركة.. الموضوع أهم من هذا كله ،، فلنعد لمناقشته كما بدأنا بالتركيز على الافكار والاقتراحات ،، فالفائدة التي استفدناها من هذا الموضوع ومن تعدد الطروحات التي تعتمد على مدارس فكرية متنوعة يجعلنا نتمسك بإكماله الى النهاية ، فعسى ان يؤصل هذا لمشروع قادم ، او فكرة بناءه ، او على الاقل الى نشر الثقافة العمرانية لمن يريد ،، وهذا أقل ما نريد.

مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.​


----------



## yamenyuosef (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشششششششششكورين


----------



## م/سعد المسعودي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تنظر الجهات المختصة في هيئة تطوير مكة ومعهد خادم الحرمين الشريفين لابحاث الحج بجامعة ام القرى في مشروع مبتكر حديث تقدم به مهندس سعودي وفق دراسة هندسية دقيقة لاعتماد الحركة الحلزونية في الحرم المكي الشريف بدءاً بمنطقة الدخول ثم ساحة الطواف مروراً بالمسعى حتى الخروج و"حصلت الرياض على نسخة كاملة منه"

وكشفت دراسة المشروع امكانية دخول 47 مليون حاج خلال 3 أيام من أيام التشريق للحرم المكي ممايفي الحاجة ل100 عام قادم.

وقدمت الدراسة الفنية حلولاً للقضاء إشكاليات التكدس والعشوائية خاصة في الجهة المقابلة للحجر الاسود حيث حددت نقاط البداية في مسارات انسيابية للحركة الحلزونية المتدرجة حتى اعلى منطقة في الطواف حتى نهاية الشوط السابع لينتقل الحاج بعدها الى الحركة الحلزونية المرادفة بالتدرج نزولاً في منطقة المسعى لانهاء سبعة اشواط بالقرب من منطقة الخروج والحلاقة.


وجاءت الدراسة متوافقة مع توسعة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الحالية لتحديد مناطق الدخول والخروج بالاضافة الى الحركة مع قابليتها للتوسيع مستقبلاً لتلافي الازدحام، والفصل بين المصلين ومسارات الطواف علاوة على امكانية توفير مناطق متعددة الاستخدام مثل الاسعافات الاولية والنقاط الامنية وتوجيه الحجاج وأرشادهم.

من جهته مقدم المشروع في تصريح ل"الرياض" المهندس سعد بن فلاح المسعودي أن فكرة المشروع بدأت منذ ادى فريضة الحج قبل 3 سنوات خاصة عند مشاهدته تعاكس الحجاج عند الحجر الاسود وازدحامهم عند الدخول والخروج.

وأضاف المسعودي أن دراسته استغرقت 3 سنوات لتعالج مشاكل الازدحام مرحلة بمرحلة من مناطق الدخول الى الطواف ثم المسعى وثم الحلاقة والخروج.

وقال المسعودي ان نمو اعداد الحجاج يرتفع بمعدل سنوي يقترب من 3,8 مما يعني وصول اعداد الحجاج الى حوالي 61 مليون مما يعني ان الاعداد ستكون ضخمة خلال السنوات المقبلة حيث يناسبها تطبيق الحركة الحلزونية في الحرم المكي.

مضيفاً أن المشروع سيقضي تماماً على العشوائية والازدحام خلال فترة الحج وطواف الافاضة خاصة.

ويتوافق مع توسعة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الحالية حيث قسم المشروع الى اربعة اقسام هي المدخل 78800 حاج في الدقيقة الواحدة ويتحرك داخل المسار الواحد 12 الف حاج في المسار الواحد في كل دقيقة وكذلك 12 الف في منطقة المسعى في المسار الواحد ثم منطقة الحلاقين التي وزعت في المشروع في كبائن متقابلة مع امكانية الحلاقة الالكترونية حيث تستوعب بناءً على الدارسة لحوالي 7200 حاج في القيقة الواحدة مع اماكنية مضاعفاتها باضافة الكبائن.


تصاميم المشروع وتظهر الحركة الحلزونية
وأوضح المسعودي أن المشروع لايتجاوز عرضه 25 م والتي تضمن مرور 47 مليون حاج خلال فترة الحج فقط.

مشيراً الى ان زيادة متر واحد عرضياً تضيف للعد 1880000 حاج اضافي لان الحاج يمشي ويتحرك للاعلى دون قيود حركية لانها تسير في خطوط منحنية حتى يصل لاعلى نقطة والتي تمثل نهاية الطواف ثم يبدأ بعدها الحركة الحلزونية الاخرى بالتدريج للخروج في المسعى والتي جاءت بناء على الدراسة 7 اشواط.

وأضاف المسعودي ان المشروع يحتوي على مسار متحرك مخصص للمعاقين بعرض 5 امتار.

لافتاً الى ان المشروع يتضمن تغيير في تراخيص البناء في مدينة مكة بحيث يمنع البناء في الدور الارضي لمرور الهواء والسماح بحرية الحركة بالاضافة الى ربط الدور الاول بالمباني المجاورة ليتمكن الحاج بالتنقل من داخل المباني وقصره التراخيص فيها على خدمات من اسواق ومطاعم وغيرها فيما الادوار العليا تكون مخصصة للسكن حسب ارتفاع المبنى.

وعن مدى موافقة الجهات المعنية على المشروع قال المسعودي تلقيت اتصالات من هيئة تطوير مكة وطلبوا تقديم عرض متكامل بناء على التوجيهات السامية.

ويدرس في الهيئة ومعهد ابحاث الحج لحين ابداء الرأي الفني على المشروع كاملاً.

وفيما يتعلق بتعاون الجهات الحكومية مع الدراسات اثناء اعداد المشروع قال المسعودي هناك حجم كبير من المعلومات الرسمية المتاحة تم الاستعانة بها مثل اعداد الحجاج ونسبة نموهم وغيرها اما هندسياً فكان المشروع بجهد ذاتي لكوني مهندس معماري من جامعة الملك فيصل.


----------



## amr14 (7 فبراير 2011)

من غير المعقول أن يتم إنهاء النقاش دون الوصول إلى نتيجة، هل من إحياء للموضوع دون شخصنة؟
سأحاول التطرق إلى قضية آخرى، هل العماره الإسلامية ترتبط أكثر بالمحيط الفراغي بما يحتوي من مباني والطرقات أو القوانين التي تحكم العلاقه بين سكان الفراغ والمجاورة العمرانية؟


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

نُشر في مجلة لونارد، التي تصدر في لندن وتهتم بالشأن العمراني، ورقة علمية تُكمل هذا الحوار الجميل ، الورقة للدكتور هاني بن محمد القحطاني / استاذ العمارة والفنون الاسلامية، ناقش فيها فقه العمران الاسلامي بين إشكالات المحتوى والبنية والخطاب. 
مناقشة الدكتور هاني لهذا الموضوع وتناوله الكتاب الجديد الصادر حديثا للدكتور صالح الهذلول بعنوان (المدينة العربية الاسلامية: اثر التشريع في تكوين البيئة العمرانية)، يأتي إمتدادا لهذا الموضوع ، ومن هنا رأيت إثراء الموضوع او إحياءه مرة اخرى بالاشارة الى هذه الورقة الهامة وتوفيرها للمهتمين.


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 مايو 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،

من فترة لأخرى ،، امر على هذا الموضوع الهام ،، استفيد من النقاش الذي تم فيه ،، واحاول ان اقوم بتطويره وتحديثه ،، هذه المره وجدت تحديثا هاما ،، حيث تم العثور على الكتاب محل النقاش "عمارة الارض في الاسلام" للدكتور الفاضل ؟ جميل أكبر ،، الكتاب كاملا وجدته مرفوعا بواسطة مؤلفه ،، وهي اتاحة مهمة لهذا الكتاب الهام ،،

التحديث لرابط وجود الكتاب موجود في المشاركة رقم 51 من هذا الموضوع ..


----------

